# Where is Singlepower?  Where is Mikhail?



## neilvg

Hey Headfiers,

 Does anyone know where Mikhail is? has anyone tried to contact him recently? He is totally MIA, mailbox full, and basically washed off the face of the earth. This is concerning because he is harboring a VERY expensive amp.

 This is very upsetting - since, as we all know, Singlepower is not known for their responsiveness. However this recent run is non-existence!

 Neil


----------



## nikongod

Have you tried calling him on the phone?


----------



## sacd lover

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *neilvg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey Headfiers,

 Does anyone know where Mikhail is? has anyone tried to contact him recently? He is totally MIA, mailbox full, and basically washed off the face of the earth. This is concerning because he is harboring a VERY expensive amp.

 This is very upsetting - since, as we all know, Singlepower is not known for their responsiveness. However this recent run is non-existence!

 Neil_

 

I talked to him about an amp last Friday. He bought a place in the country with a large outbuilding and he has been working from there much of the time. Also, he is building ALL the amps again and I think he is concentrating on getting his backlog caught up. So, I dont think he is answering the phone as much. But, he is definitely still around.


----------



## Rob N

I spoke to him yesterday.

 He is still working on my amp and other 'Hi End' amp orders,more or less solidly for the last three weeks.He said he's been doing more tweaking of the power supply grounding,hopefully this is the last of the tweaks!


----------



## neilvg

1) Yes I have called him
 2) He's avoiding my calls
 3) His mailbox is full
 4) I've been trying to reach him for 2 weeks calling him every day
 5) He promised delivery of my amp (in for repair) over a month ago.

 Irresponsibility.

 Neil


----------



## takezo

i think mikhail's doing all the work himself and is probably just screening
 his calls/emails at this point to maximize his time on getting the
 orders finished and other private affairs... from my experiences,
 he's late on his ship dates consistently, but he always makes up
 for it with quality product and then some...


----------



## nc8000

A friend of mine is now over a year waiting for an admittedly very special and very expensive amp, his frustration is at times very high as he has repeatedly at least the last 6 months been told that it is now almost ready to ship


----------



## greggf

Is there a point at which a small manufacturer is in legal jeopardy when it comes to not shipping in a "reasonable" amount of time, or at least in not providing communication about any difficulties?

 I'm not asking about this specific instance or Singlepower, I'm asking a general question. 

 My point is, I'd be terrified, myself, personally, about being an entrepreneur in today's legal atmosphere.


----------



## Jon L

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *neilvg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_1) Yes I have called him
 2) He's avoiding my calls
 3) His mailbox is full
 4) I've been trying to reach him for 2 weeks calling him every day
 5) He promised delivery of my amp (in for repair) over a month ago.

 Irresponsibility.

 Neil_

 

We're very disappointed for you, but it's not like this surprises anybody.

 Your ES-2 in captivity is not exactly a $200 cheapie, so if you're having problem getting service from SP, then well..


----------



## robinje

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *neilvg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_1) Yes I have called him
 2) He's avoiding my calls
 3) His mailbox is full
 4) I've been trying to reach him for 2 weeks calling him every day
 5) He promised delivery of my amp (in for repair) over a month ago.

 Irresponsibility.

 Neil_

 

I agree completely. That is no way to run a business and appears to be extremely poor customer service. I feel your pain...


----------



## 4N6

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *neilvg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_1) Yes I have called him
 2) He's avoiding my calls
 3) His mailbox is full
 4) I've been trying to reach him for 2 weeks calling him every day
 5) He promised delivery of my amp (in for repair) over a month ago.

 Irresponsibility.

 Neil_

 

AVOID THE MADNESS!!! Get the TTVJ 307A instead!


----------



## neilvg

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *4N6* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_AVOID THE MADNESS!!! Get the TTVJ 307A instead! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Update: I spoke with Mikhail today (he called me). One can't help but feel sorry for the guy. It's not like he's vacationing. He consistently brings up his business issues, and how he needs to come to a resolution concerning the organizational elements of his company. Unfortunately, and he admits this too - he's been saying this for over two years. In another field, where the customers of a niche product are less forgiving, this business would not have lasted as it has here. However, we audiophiles are an especially loyal and die hard bunch - for better or for worse.

 4N6 - While I am sure the 307A is good, you don't know what this amp I am waiting for is all about. It is an electrostatic based tube-amp which I feel, and in my experience, is peerless. There might be a few out there that are close, but the HE90 headphone paired with this monster and my NWO source is to me, the best that it gets.

 Neil


----------



## d-cee

who's better, Xin or Mikhail?


----------



## neilvg

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *d-cee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_who's better, Xin or Mikhail?_

 

Not sure what you mean.

 Neil


----------



## neilvg

Ops - you have my permission to destroy this thread. It does not promote anything good.

 Neil


----------



## 4N6

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *neilvg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_4N6 - While I am sure the 307A is good, you don't know what this amp I am waiting for is all about. It is an electrostatic based tube-amp which I feel, and in my experience, is peerless. There might be a few out there that are close, but the HE90 headphone paired with this monster and my NWO source is to me, the best that it gets.

 Neil_

 

Understand completely. It is difficult and frustrating to wait for what seems to be a long and undefined time for the receipt of anything that a person is looking forward to receiving, especially if those items are expensive. It is too bad that the two best electrostatic amps (ES-2 and BHSE) take so darned long to be made.

 Good luck!


----------



## 909

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *neilvg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ops - you have my permission to destroy this thread. It does not promote anything good.

 Neil_

 

it promoted you speaking with Mikhail, though, it still is an unfortunate predicament.


----------



## neilvg

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *909* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_it promoted you speaking with Mikhail, though, it still is an unfortunate predicament._

 

Sadly, thats likely true, and part of my original impetus for creating it. However, I hate bad-mouthing anyone. And for anyone who has never spoken to Mikhail, he is a very nice guy, just.. without a clue as to how to run his business efficiently. But he makes up for that in spades with ingenuity.

 Neil


----------



## neilvg

Here are some old pics before the NWO (with EMM) when Mikhail and Gallina flew over to my place to setup the ES-2: ENJOY!
 PS - I have been promised reception of this amp by this Friday/Saturday, or else Mikhail pays me a visit part 2! We'll see.
 I made the pics small to fit in all of them.
 ===































 ===


----------



## 909

isn't that one of the iphone photos you took back in the day?


----------



## GordonFreeman

Guy cant even publish models or prices or upgrade costs and you want him to answer the phone?


----------



## nikongod

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GordonFreeman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Guy cant even publish models or prices or upgrade costs and you want him to answer the phone?_

 

there is more to life than that. you make it sound like its easier for a 1-man show to update his web-page than to pick up the phone. perhaps its easier for you, you should build amps too!

 To mikhails credit: He is one of the VERY few people who can and will build an amp to your tastes or do whatever mods you like to an existing product. If you have unusual preferences or desires, and he thinks it has a good purpose, and a solid chance of sounding good you can probably get him to build you something totally custom. He has recommended that I DONT try things in my SP amps because he has and it did not go well. This is in the face of me sending him money for adapters to try stuff.

 He does have his "characteristics" and way of doing things, but sometimes you just take the good with the bad.


----------



## neilvg

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *909* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_isn't that one of the iphone photos you took back in the day?_

 

Yup, they sure are. It's funny too, because in that last shot, I'm leaning back on the bed using my iphone to capture Mikhail taking a shot with the far better camera. But alas... those other photos are somewhere in the ether.

 Neil


----------



## GordonFreeman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nikongod* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_there is more to life than that. you make it sound like its easier for a 1-man show to update his web-page than to pick up the phone. perhaps its easier for you, you should build amps too!

 To mikhails credit: He is one of the VERY few people who can and will build an amp to your tastes or do whatever mods you like to an existing product. If you have unusual preferences or desires, and he thinks it has a good purpose, and a solid chance of sounding good you can probably get him to build you something totally custom. He has recommended that I DONT try things in my SP amps because he has and it did not go well. This is in the face of me sending him money for adapters to try stuff.

 He does have his "characteristics" and way of doing things, but sometimes you just take the good with the bad._

 

Justins website is and has been reasonably functional. Truth is I just bought a Raptor even though I wanted a Single power unit. I E-mailed him and gave him a price range and he e-mailed me back and he basically said "Buy This One". Now maybe if I could have read up on "This One" that may have been a sale, but I have to tell you There is no info available to make an educated descion and that is his responsibility if selling is one of his goals. I will not buy a 1500 dollar or 2500 dollar amp without having been able to read up on it. No way. I know he makes good stuff and that isnt the intention of my post. Walk into a car dealer and say I have 28 thousand dollars and "What Should I Buy"? Know what I mean?


----------



## GordonFreeman

there is more to life than that. you make it sound like its easier for a 1-man show to update his web-page than to pick up the phone. perhaps its easier for you, you should build amps too!

 Seems to me that answering the phone is something you do after presenting your products to the public. Is that not the model for most of the vendors associated with Head-Fi? I'm not the one who started a thread because someone has had my money or product for an unreasonable amount of time. Maybe some effort into the website would eliminate A LARGE portion of e-mails and phone calls and more time could be spent building amps and spending time on necessary communications with the customers. You going to tell me that with all the Die Hard SP fans out here, that no one could help him with his website? If he is disorganized that just call it that, don't sugar coat it with all that he works hard stuff. Working hard and being organized are two completely different things. Your a big SP fan, why don't you help him instead of telling me what I should think about Mikhail.


----------



## blubliss

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GordonFreeman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_J...I wanted a Single power unit. I E-mailed him and gave him a price range and he e-mailed me back and he basically said "Buy This One". Now maybe if I could have read up on "This One" that may have been a sale, but I have to tell you *There is no info available to make an educated descion* ..._

 

Um, what? Yes, his website is lame, but there is more than enough info here at Head-Fi.


----------



## GordonFreeman

I found a lot of that info and it was incorrect per Mikhail, nice try though. I even had someone selling his products quote me incorrect prices. Picking out a Toy should be fun, not a hassle.


----------



## GordonFreeman

Why cant we all agree that he makes great amps and doesn't run an organized business. Everyone seems to want to equate good amps with running a good business.


----------



## The Monkey

I've said this before; I think Mikhail should consider splitting the business into 2 divisions: (1) Stock division with 3-4 offerings and minimal tweaks for people who want SP, but don't need the nth degree of customization and (2) the Custom division, which is devoted to the customized solutions Mikhail is so good at providing (though not quickly). The Stock division should have quality amps across a price range and should maybe help with some economies of scale and labor issues, which would enable Mikhail to turnaround other projects more quickly. Now, I readily admit that I am talking mostly out of my ass, having not run a business myself, but this solution seems to make sense to me at least.

 I hope he gets the business challenges ironed out, it must be stressful for him (and his customers of course).


----------



## blubliss

Oh, trust me, i completely agree that his business is a shambles. I have a lot of personal experience with this painful truth.

 It was the part of no info i disagreed with.


----------



## neilvg

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GordonFreeman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Why cant we all agree that he makes great amps and doesn't run an organized business. Everyone seems to want to equate good amps with running a good business._

 

I don't think anyone is particularly saying that. Rather, the question with SP and others like this is, how bad do you want a particular toy? Part of the 'fun' is the pain sometimes. Hahaha... yes it's masochistic, but that's how it goes. Personally, I like listening to music. I'm not even much of a typer - I use two maximum 3 fingers to do it. I still type 75+ words a min ... what does this have to do with anything? I have no idea. 

 Carrying on... oh yes... but I still post on this board and spend time looking stuff up. Yeah SP is a niche product, and that is part of the fun. He could have a better site, he could have more info and more updated stuff on this forum even. He has like 50 products, many of which are variations and extensions of one another... But in the end, it is the amps. I don't know if you've gone to a meet and heard an SP amp. It's all about the sound at the end -- and SP wouldn't be around if it was otherwise.

 Now knowing this, waiting is the sad part of it. We SP amp owners have grown accustomed to it... but even we (or I here) as evidenced by this thread, reach our limits sometimes. 

 I've known Mikhail a long time, and I'd even go so far as to say he's a friend. This thread was created in part to get in contact with him, and in part to genuinely find out if he was alright---since he has been especially hermit-like as of late. 

 Neil


----------



## GordonFreeman

I agree with the 2 dept stradigy but then your probably talkiing about another person, that would be nice. If it happens I will be the first to DROOL on my screen looking at the site.

 Why do you describe him as Hermit like?


----------



## neilvg

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *The Monkey* 
_I've said this before; I think Mikhail should consider splitting the business into 2 divisions: (1) Stock division with 3-4 offerings and minimal tweaks for people who want SP, but don't need the nth degree of customization and (2) the Custom division, which is devoted to the customized solutions Mikhail is so good at providing (though not quickly). The Stock division should have quality amps across a price range and should maybe help with some economies of scale and labor issues, which would enable Mikhail to turnaround other projects more quickly. Now, I readily admit that I am talking mostly out of my ass, having not run a business myself, but this solution seems to make sense to me at least.

 I hope he gets the business challenges ironed out, it must be stressful for him (and his customers of course)._

 

This is EXACTLY the conversation I had with him today, and the SAME suggestion. It is a good business idea -- your not talking out of your arse.

 ===

 His words not mine regarding hermit-like. But this makes sense - he's an 'artist' not an accountant or webmaster. Knowing this, he should have the necessary reinforcements so to speak - but anyway, Mikhail tinkers about and works on amps all day. When he stops answering phone calls, etc... he becomes hermit-like, working away in his lab. He just moved to a new place, outside the city in what seems to be a much more rural area. Thus, Hermit seems apt.

 Neil


----------



## blubliss

Hey Neil,

 I hope you get your head back soon.

 I almost posted a thread here when he had my SDS-XLR head captive a month ago. The threat was enough to get movement.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Let me know how you like the amp when you get it. He updated the circuit, no?


----------



## neilvg

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *blubliss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey Neil,

 I hope you get your head back soon.

 I almost posted a thread here when he had my SDS-XLR head captive a month ago. The threat was enough to get movement.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Let me know how you like the amp when you get it. He updated the circuit, no?_

 

Hey Andy,

 Is that your dog man?! 

 Yeah you know as much as I do! hahaha.. Yeah he has the head, and he updated the circuit -- same as yours correct? What's the story now, how is the HE90? Was it 'broken' like we thought, or was it more the amp? Was it something else? Let's hear it.

 Neil


----------



## blubliss

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *neilvg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey Andy,

 Is that your dog man?! 

 Yeah you know as much as I do! hahaha.. Yeah he has the head, and he updated the circuit -- same as yours correct? What's the story now, how is the HE90? Was it 'broken' like we thought, or was it more the amp? Was it something else? Let's hear it.

 Neil_

 

That is the ashram dog i take care of, when she was younger.

 Still not 100% where the small amount of harshness is from. It may be that the amp circuit was tuned a bit aggressive-per Mikhail? Or the HE90s? Could also be the ECC99s of the NWO? I'm trying to get permission from Alex to try some E180CCs in there.

 You gotta come down with your HE90s to see if you can hear where the problem is. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How about CanJam '09? We can put our rigs together. 

 Or let me know if you are here any other time. We could have a mini-meet.


----------



## Beav

Sounds like Mikhail may be reaching critical mass in regards to the amount of business he can handle. I hope he doesn't get burned out behind all of this, the man makes a great amp...however, customer service is also a part of the experience of a great product. If it starts to slip, so does the shine on the product.


----------



## purk

Yep, I understand full well what you guys are talking about and I agree that Mikhail is a great person, and he needs to run his business more efficienty. He should also have a stock amp and maxed out amp and nothing in between. It take too long for him to customize every amp. I'm waiting for Mikhail to return my headphones, and tubes myself. Hope he can keep his promise about shipping it out early in the morning.

 Purk


----------



## blubliss

You got the ES-1 back, Purk. I thought you were getting the Concerto?


----------



## ironbut

Hope your ES-2 surfaces soon Neil. What a great sounding amp! 
 I think that anyone that's spent more than a few minutes talking to Mikhail will realize what a passionate designer/builder he is. When he's working on a new project, he's a man possessed. He has such a fertile imagination, that that means all the time. 
 I've met a lot of the silicon valley inventors and that's what they're like. The big difference is that when you're talking about future Fortune 500 start ups, people fall all over themselves to help protect these guys from the day to day needs of themselves and the investors. If they want to come out into the light and deal with the PG&E guy or cut a check for the website designer,.. that's cool. But if they want to hold up for months, you'll have to step over the defensive line that lives to stop you. 
 SinglePower and Mikhail could probably lease a space, hire some good people and get product out the door a lot more efficiently, but would it be the same SinglePower? Or would Mikhail waste his energy and imagination managing a company.


----------



## Rob N

I hope my all tube amp (no solid state at all) with gas/mercury rectifiers isn't too much longer,it's been a long time coming


----------



## neilvg

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Rob N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I hope my all tube amp (no solid state at all) with gas/mercury rectifiers isn't too much longer,it's been a long time coming_

 

Oh so your that guy!

 Neil


----------



## penger

Glad to see that you found him.


----------



## krmathis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *neilvg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_1) Yes I have called him
 2) He's avoiding my calls
 3) His mailbox is full
 4) I've been trying to reach him for 2 weeks calling him every day
 5) He promised delivery of my amp (in for repair) over a month ago.

 Irresponsibility.

 Neil_

 

I feel with you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Singlepower (Michail) have some scratches in his reputation from earlier, and this story don't exactly strengthen it...

 Until he clearly prove that he can build quality products and deliver on time he will never get my money.


----------



## tom hankins

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Rob N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I hope my all tube amp (no solid state at all) with gas/mercury rectifiers isn't too much longer,it's been a long time coming_

 

Mine is supposed to be going out this week. He says it will be at our agreed shipping address when I get back in town. The power supply is less involved than yours. It uses two of the WE323A mercury rectifiers and four A03 tubes in front of them. It will be used mainly for preamp duty in my speaker rig but will also have balanced outputs for headphones. The preamp section is a Supra/Maestro hybred. Lots of tube options but think 2c51s in front of 6bl7gtas will be what I start with. All remote controled and I cant wait.
 This is my third long wait for amps and this one has been the hardest to deal with.


----------



## Beav

I'm curious about something here guys...those of you ordering these hot rodded amps from Mikhail...was there an alternative for you in building these amps exactly the way you wanted them? Was there someone else with the skills and willingness to do the job?


----------



## Ricey20

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Beav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm curious about something here guys...those of you ordering these hot rodded amps from Mikhail...was there an alternative for you in building these amps exactly the way you wanted them? Was there someone else with the skills and willingness to do the job?_

 

Well most of the amps in question are electrostatic amps i believe, of which the Singlepower ES and Headamp BHSE are probably the best of the best you can get. Sadly if you want either its going to be a looooooooong wait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 For the other dynamic amps like the Singlepower SDS I'd say everyone who has gotten one hasn't regretted the wait


----------



## Rob N

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Beav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm curious about something here guys...those of you ordering these hot rodded amps from Mikhail...was there an alternative for you in building these amps exactly the way you wanted them? Was there someone else with the skills and willingness to do the job?_

 

No,I only know of Mikhail who is wiiling to even try something so extreme


----------



## nor_spoon

IMO, the whole thing seems a bit weird. From what I read, it seems like he's working 24/7 building the amps, but people are waiting years for them to come? He's so busy that he cannot answer the phone and mail. Maybe he should stop taking new orders and finish his current projects, or expand with more employeers if there is so much to do? I suppose he could afford that if there are so many orders and the buisness must be going well if he's working all the time?? 
 Every "project based" company got to have a time frame where they have to be finished? I just don't understand it. At least he should give the ordering customer a realistic time when he can expect the amp to be finished, and that doesn't seem to be the case as I've read.

 For a better website, it would take a few days work to make a much better website with the right info, and that would probably have saved him and the customers a lot of frustration. He would have made up for the expense in no time.

 It's not my intention to bash him, I'm sure he is a great guy, but all this just seem weird to me.


----------



## silverrain

Uh-oh. Another Xin?


----------



## xenithon

I tend to agree with nor_spoon's sentiments. Someone stated earlier _"Sounds like Mikhail may be reaching critical mass in regards to the amount of business he can handle"_...it seems as if _critical mass_ was reached a couple of years ago.


----------



## nor_spoon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *silverrain* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Uh-oh. Another Xin?_

 

Hmmm..?


----------



## wharfrat1

This is the mail reason why I did not get an SP amp when I decided to upgrade from my LD MKIII. I wanted to get an extreme with some upgrades, but there was no way if I was going to spend $1500+ that I was going to wait 4+ months to get my amp. I am not a very patient person to begin with, and for that kind of money, I shouldn't have to wait. I can only imagine how someone who's spending 2-3X that much feels about the wait.

 I decided to go with RSA and Woo Audio. Their products have the reputation of sounding great, and I don't think you will find two vendors with a better customer service reputation. I can say after dealing with both and deciding to keep products from both, I have not been disappointed one bit with sq or service. In fact, they are even better than I anticipated.

 I have no doubt, especially with the following here, that the SP amps are incredible. I have no doubt that Mikhail is a great guy that is incredibly passionate about what he does. Maybe someday, I'll get a chance to own one of his excellent products. In reality, until he gets his business side squared away, he will keep losing people like me to other vendors.


----------



## neilvg

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wharfrat1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This is the mail reason why I did not get an SP amp when I decided to upgrade from my LD MKIII. I wanted to get an extreme with some upgrades, but there was no way if I was going to spend $1500+ that I was going to wait 4+ months to get my amp. I am not a very patient person to begin with, and for that kind of money, I shouldn't have to wait. I can only imagine how someone who's spending 2-3X that much feels about the wait._

 

Not 2-3x, more like 10x that price. No Joke!

 Neil


----------



## Von Soundcard

How much is that amp going to cost, Rob ?
 Does it have the same tubes, caps and transformers as the (best) stock models ?


----------



## SptsNaz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *neilvg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Not 2-3x, more like 10x that price. No Joke!

 Neil_

 

God damn, that amp better reveal some kind of new dimension of music for that kind of money!

 Always wanted to own a Singlepower amp, and probably will in the future. Sometimes people find themselves in a crisis that they can't really get out of right away, and everyone suffers. I doubt he is interested in stealing people money and making them wait. I think he just took on more than he can handle. I don't know whats going on with him, but I hope everything works itself out.


----------



## purk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SptsNaz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_God damn, that amp better reveal some kind of new dimension of music for that kind of money!

 Always wanted to own a Singlepower amp, and probably will in the future. Sometimes people find themselves in a crisis that they can't really get out of right away, and everyone suffers. I doubt he is interested in stealing people money and making them wait. I think he just took on more than he can handle. I don't know whats going on with him, but I hope everything works itself out._

 

The most expensive one that I know of is around 18k to 20k I guess. The wait is definitely long and could be some times way too long, but Mikhail going to resolve that soon I think. And "yes" the sound of his amps are the best I've heard.


----------



## blubliss

Purk,

 I've heard that he is charging double that for some.


----------



## neilvg

Just to put it out there, he sold my exact amp to someone for 30k+ Well... maybe it had the tube'd power supply

 Neil

 Btw - I think Blubliss has the record for quickest ever received high end SP amp. And also quickest ever received NWO. Just amazing. hahaha


----------



## blubliss

Yeah, I got Mikhail's personal ES-2. I was not going to wait again like i did for the SDS-XLR.

 On the NWO, someone backed out so i got lucky. Still have to send it back to get the WiFi board installed.


----------



## AudioDwebe

I've been tempted to send my MPX3 for an upgrade several times but have decided against it each time for all the reasons indicated in this thread. Agree that Mikhail seems to be a great guy (I've spoken to him twice a few years back), but his business practice leaves a bit to be desired.

 Myself (being at the lower echelon of the headamp chain) wish that he would just produce a couple of products, i.e. Amp A, B and C and limit building Amp C+.2-8.4.2.B(c)6 for a select few, which cuts into his amp making time for the masses.

 I realize he wants a maximum return on his efforts, and just doing a couple hundred dollar upgrade on my amp takes time away from the couple thousand dollar amp he's probably working on...and I understand that; however, as a consumer, I kind of feel cheated and neglected. Boo-hoo me, I know.

 It seems that regardless of how good a said product is, and let's face it, SP is pretty great, "customer service" or lack thereof is oftentimes the deciding factor, even for the die-hards...after a while.


----------



## spritzer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *blubliss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_On the NWO, someone backed out so i got lucky. Still have to send it back to get the WiFi board installed._

 

Ouch, going by APL's recent track record that may take a while... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 For the record there is no harshness in my 3910 either with standard or gold pin ECC99's, quite the opposite in fact.


----------



## vcoheda

it seems that it's gotten to the point where you can't buy a new SP amp anymore. you can still buy used. but if something goes wrong, you are then in the same situation as the buying new people - which is, an indefinite yet guaranteed very long wait with little to no communication or updates.

 the amp market is really much smaller than people think.


----------



## neilvg

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *blubliss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yeah, I got Mikhail's personal ES-2. I was not going to wait again like i did for the SDS-XLR.

 On the NWO, someone backed out so i got lucky. Still have to send it back to get the WiFi board installed._

 

Yeah me too.. that Wifi option is awesome.

 Neil


----------



## neilvg

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *spritzer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ouch, going by APL's recent track record that may take a while... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 For the record there is no harshness in my 3910 either with standard or gold pin ECC99's, quite the opposite in fact._

 

Yeah my NWO is the most UNharsh musical amazing <gush gush gush> source I've ever heard. Connecting headphones directly to this thing yields some of the best dynamic sound I have ever heard as well (even out of hard to power HD600, etc..).

 I think Andy might either have very sensitive ears or a bad HE90. I personally think, Spritzer, but we'll have to see when I finally get down there, is that your HE90 was especially sensitive and tweaked up on the high end. Since the exact issues he was and is to a lesser degree complaining about, are what you cited you disliked about the HE90.

 My HE90 has absolutely no tilt on the high end, and I wouldn't call it sharp or shrill at ALL. But not all HE90's may be the same..after all these headphones are quite old and quite delicate. But I can't be sure until I hear his...

 Neil


----------



## spritzer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *neilvg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yeah my NWO is the most UNharsh musical amazing <gush gush gush> source I've ever heard. Connecting headphones directly to this thing yields some of the best dynamic sound I have ever heard as well (even out of hard to power HD600, etc..).

 I think Andy might either have very sensitive ears or a bad HE90. I personally think, Spritzer, but we'll have to see when I finally get down there, is that your HE90 was especially sensitive and tweaked up on the high end. Since the exact issues he was and is to a lesser degree complaining about, are what you cited you disliked about the HE90.

 My HE90 has absolutely no tilt on the high end, and I wouldn't call it sharp or shrill at ALL. But not all HE90's may be the same..after all these headphones are quite old and quite delicate. But I can't be sure until I hear his...

 Neil_

 

I tried one of the older HE90's some years ago and it didn't have the same HF extension as my old set but it wasn't all that far off. I do think that the He90 has some Hf hardness (same as the SR-Ω to some degree and the HE60) but they are never harsh. This may be a difference of definition but I tested the phones with 20+ amps and even more sources with cables that wake up the SR-007 from it's dark slumber but we all do hear differently so you should definitely check out the phones. 

 I do think that there is something going on with the amp circuit as ES-1 owners are getting very different results with the Lambda Pro for instance then any other owners using Stax or 3rd party amps. I do wonder if Mikhail implemented all the oscillation countermeasures Stax has been using since they designed the SRX circuit in the 60's.


----------



## blubliss

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *neilvg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think Andy might either have very sensitive ears or a bad HE90. I personally think, Spritzer, but we'll have to see when I finally get down there, is that your HE90 was especially sensitive and tweaked up on the high end. Since the exact issues he was and is to a lesser degree complaining about, are what you cited you disliked about the HE90.

 My HE90 has absolutely no tilt on the high end, and I wouldn't call it sharp or shrill at ALL. But not all HE90's may be the same..after all these headphones are quite old and quite delicate. But I can't be sure until I hear his...

 Neil_

 

I have definitely not ruled out my ears. I may just be sensitive to the high-end.

 Spritzer, when did you get these HE90s; i may send them back if I find the problem is with them. I think they are still under warranty for a couple more years?


----------



## spritzer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *blubliss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have definitely not ruled out my ears. I may just be sensitive to the high-end._

 

Just to eliminate one possibility, have you tried different cables in your setup? Most of the known and accepted "high-end" cables aren't really all that good when facing this level of resolution but sound fine in speaker setups. 

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *blubliss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Spritzer, when did you get these HE90s; i may send them back if I find the problem is with them. I think they are still under warranty for a couple more years?_

 

Jan sent them out to me between Xmas and the New Years 2005 and I got them in early January so there are at least 2.5 years left of the warranty.


----------



## Beav

The used market should be very lucrative for owners of Singlepower amps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 In fact with the long build time frames, used is much more appealing. I have hopes myself, that some headfi'er with a Supra, and plenty of patience to wait on a custom hotrod order comes my way.


----------



## Mudshark

Are there really that many people ordering multi-kilobuck home headphone amps that small amp shops can't keep up with demand (much less answer an email or voice mail now and then)? I want to believe that this hobby is widespread and growing, but it seems like an ultra-niche market.


----------



## Beav

Quote:


 Most of the known and accepted "high-end" cables aren't really all that good when facing this level of resolution but sound fine in speaker setups. 

 

This is exactly what I discovered with my previous high end power cord and IC. Designing for a lower noise floor with cables is all well and good, but if you're using speakers to test your work, it doesn't tell us much. Luckily I found a PC and IC combo that really does significantly lower the noise floor even on very revealing headphones.


----------



## Audio-Omega

Is this why a used SP amp could fetch a good price ?


----------



## Elephas

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *AudioDwebe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've been tempted to send my MPX3 for an upgrade several times but have decided against it each time for all the reasons indicated in this thread._

 

I bought two used SinglePower amps.

 Then I asked the sellers to ship them to SP for upgrades. Big mistake.

 I've been waiting since Aug. 2007 for upgrades to be made to a Supra-XLR and Sept. 2007 for an ES-1, and I'm still waiting. I agree that Mikhail seems to be a nice guy and is pleasant to talk to, but I don't think he has much credibility when it comes to actually shipping amps.


----------



## xenithon

That is, in a word, _insane_. 

 I've lost count of the times when companies have delayed shipments of orders for one or other reason - for example if they shipped something 5 weeks after order instead of 1 week. In many, if not most of these cases, the companies were branded as "crooks" or "scammers"....at least up until the time the products finally arrived.

 Here we are talking about not a couple of weeks....but 3, 6, and seemingly up to 10 months delay! And I wouldn't be able to accept the rationale that "SP are artists".


----------



## guzziguy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Beav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The used market should be very lucrative for owners of Singlepower amps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 In fact with the long build time frames, used is much more appealing. I have hopes myself, that some headfi'er with a Supra, and plenty of patience to wait on a custom hotrod order comes my way._

 

Are you waiting for something like this?


----------



## Beav

Quote:


 Are you waiting for something like this? 
 







 Well, it's got the right model name, but only $1200? I'd need to know what's under the hood, and what if anything could be done to make that toaster look a bit cooler looking


----------



## tom hankins

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wharfrat1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This is the mail reason why I did not get an SP amp when I decided to upgrade from my LD MKIII. I wanted to get an extreme with some upgrades, but there was no way if I was going to spend $1500+ that I was going to wait 4+ months to get my amp. I am not a very patient person to begin with, and for that kind of money, I shouldn't have to wait. I can only imagine how someone who's spending 2-3X that much feels about the wait.

 I decided to go with RSA and Woo Audio. Their products have the reputation of sounding great, and I don't think you will find two vendors with a better customer service reputation. I can say after dealing with both and deciding to keep products from both, I have not been disappointed one bit with sq or service. In fact, they are even better than I anticipated.

 I have no doubt, especially with the following here, that the SP amps are incredible. I have no doubt that Mikhail is a great guy that is incredibly passionate about what he does. Maybe someday, I'll get a chance to own one of his excellent products. In reality, until he gets his business side squared away, he will keep losing people like me to other vendors._

 


 You should have bought used. 1500.00 would buy you alot of SP amp on the used market.


----------



## tom hankins

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Beav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_





 Well, it's got the right model name, but only $1200? I'd need to know what's under the hood, and what if anything could be done to make that toaster look a bit cooler looking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


 The toaster amps are absolutely stunning sounding. Looks like that amp 

 has the high voltage output. Probably alot like Purks SDS toaster that I owned before him. That amp is a steal at that price.


----------



## Ricey20

Yah im surprised no one bought it yet. I guess many just aren't into the whole toaster look


----------



## Carmantom

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *blubliss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yeah, I got Mikhail's personal ES-2. I was not going to wait again like i did for the SDS-XLR.

 On the NWO, someone backed out so i got lucky. Still have to send it back to get the WiFi board installed._

 

I remember a few years ago when I got my 3910 from Alex he was going through similar issues. The man is a genius but a terible business man. Finally he got someone to run the business end and he concentrated on the production. Now they are lining up for 40 and 50k cd players. Maybe Mikhail could benefit from this lesson.

 I also remember this problem drove Alex to sickness, it got so bad. I am glad I bought my SP near new from Head-Fier. I only hope it does not need repair any time soon.


----------



## neilvg

I'll keep ya'll posted if I do in fact received (on his word) my amp by either Today or Tomorrow. Mikhail said that if don't get it, he'll jump on a plane and bring it to me. Didn't say when he'd jump on a plane though! Maybe it wants to visit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope it arrives. 

 Regarding Alex -- yes their business has been picking up so much better since Brent joined forces with APL. Investors and designers should stick to inventing and designing, not speaking to customers, etc... 

 The two roles should and almost always do, remain exclusive.

 Neil


----------



## dealmaster00

Where is fixup? Where is Xin?!

 <-----how I'm feeling right now.


----------



## krmathis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dealmaster00* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Where is fixup? Where is Xin?!

 <-----how I'm feeling right now._

 

Here... ?
Xin Feng Company


----------



## blubliss

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *neilvg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Regarding Alex -- yes their business has been picking up so much better since Brent joined forces with APL. Investors and designers should stick to inventing and designing, not speaking to customers, etc... 

 The two roles should and almost always do, remain exclusive.

 Neil_

 

I tried to get Mikhail to talk with Brent. He definitely needs a front man. Mikhail says he wants to change his business but has done nothing concrete. Maybe this thread will push him to change. 

 I really like him but his business model is pathetic. If someone else made amps in the same league, they would have my business.


----------



## PFKMan23

I also agree that Mikhail needs someone to on the business portion, but I'm not sure that Brent Rainwater is that person. From what I've seen from APL, even after Brent came on, the wait times are still fairly drawn out and communication near non existant. I know people who own and others who have inquired about APL products to both Alex and Brent and while Brent is a tad better, it's still fairly hard to get replies from the both of them.


----------



## neilvg

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PFKMan23* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I also agree that Mikhail needs someone to on the business portion, but I'm not sure that Brent Rainwater is that person. From what I've seen from APL, even after Brent came on, the wait times are still fairly drawn out and communication near non existant. I know people who own and others who have inquired about APL products to both Alex and Brent and while Brent is a tad better, it's still fairly hard to get replies from the both of them._

 

It's not about long wait times per se. It's about consistency and sticking to a given date. If I know I have to wait 6 months, then fine. I know what I'm getting into. It's the promises and missed expectations that is very disappointing. I have little trouble getting a hold of Alex or Brent when I need to, and what Brent has done, is allowed Alex to stay true, to the most part, to his deadlines - and when he doesn't, we all hear about it. It has also taken pressure off of Alex since, regardless of how long we still have to wait, the job functions of the two individuals are clearly delineated, and thus, greater efficiency. 

 Neil


----------



## blubliss

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PFKMan23* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I also agree that Mikhail needs someone to on the business portion, but I'm not sure that Brent Rainwater is that person. From what I've seen from APL, even after Brent came on, the wait times are still fairly drawn out and communication near non existant. I know people who own and others who have inquired about APL products to both Alex and Brent and while Brent is a tad better, it's still fairly hard to get replies from the both of them._

 

Definitely true. I think Alex still takes machines on his own, which I know frustrates Brent a lot. Brent has been great with me but i got lucky and the machine was available right away. He even helped me sell my EMM stack.

 Brent says that he would like to start a process of having appointments and one machine at a time with Alex. That might work? I am not looking forward to sending my player back. I think i will have to get an interim source.

 IMO, Mikhail needs to limit his creativity a bit. His constant development and one-off creations are definitely not helping the flow.


----------



## neilvg

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *blubliss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Definitely true. I think Alex still takes machines on his own, which I know frustrates Brent a lot. Brent has been great with me but i got lucky and the machine was available right away. He even helped me sell my EMM stack.

 Brent says that he would like to start a process of having appointments and one machine at a time with Alex. That might work? I am not looking forward to sending my player back. I think i will have to get an interim source.

 IMO, Mikhail needs to limit his creativity a bit. His constant development and one-off creations are definitely not helping the flow._

 

What I do when I want mods to my NWO (or got it fixed) was to physically bring it to Alex on an agreed upon date, and then just hang out with him and in the area for a few hours. In terms of the WIFI, not sure how long it takes, but I don't think its even a full day affair.

 Neil


----------



## blubliss

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *neilvg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It's not about long wait times per se. It's about consistency and sticking to a given date. If I know I have to wait 6 months, then fine. I know what I'm getting into. It's the promises and missed expectations that is very disappointing. 

 Neil_

 

This is what infuriates me. I can handle waiting. It is the constant missed promises that are ridiculous. Don't promise if you can't deliver! I can not count the number of missed deadlines i had to endure. I am still waiting for an Enigma to power the active shielding on my cables. This has been "shipping this week" for several months now.


----------



## purk

Well, I'm waiting for my delivery myself. I sent my HE90 to get more spacers installed to take more voltage swing. Still have yet to recieve it. He promise to ship it to me today. Tom Hankins is also has been waiting for his amp.

 I think what Mikhail really need is someone to handle packing and shiping the packages for him. I wonder if he has to pack and ship everything himself.


----------



## neilvg

You sent in an HE90 to Mikhail to modify??
 Neil


----------



## xenithon

Quote:


 It is the constant missed promises that are ridiculous. Don't promise if you can't deliver! 
 

Very good and valid points raised here, and the exact reasons I have not yet (nor plan to anytime in the future) purchased an SP amp.

 If you look in the _Member's Lounge_ section, a certain fellow from a certain cable company (coughRALcough) had plenty of missed deliveries and unfulfilled promises and is pretty much branded a thief, both here and at other sites.


----------



## jigster

I ordered an ES-1.... 9 months to-date and counting...


----------



## AudioDwebe

It appears SP is becoming very Xin-like. There comes a time when the constant tweaking for perfection ceases to be productive...if not quite there yet, Mikhail appears to be quite close.


----------



## foo_me

It's funny how this description of SP has not changed much over the past couple of years. 
 Just my 2 cents, but reading this thread about his poor business practices, he really has no incentive to change. 
 Apparently, people are not canceling orders, they're not asking for their money back...they're instead waiting and waiting. 
 While Mikhail might be/is a nice guy (i have enjoyed speaking with him on numerous times), from a head-fier point of view, I feel that he should be accountable for his actions...
 Niceness only takes things so far.
 Mikhail is not stupid or naive...I think he knows he knows what he's doing.
 He used to be a consultant meaning he's had alot of experience dealing with clients...
 Ultimately, I'd rather not feel frustrated or cheated waiting for my amp. For me, it takes away from the head-fi experience and it helped my decision to get rid of my SP stuff and prevents me from considering buying any of his amps as long as he continues this practice.


----------



## chesebert

§ 2-309. Absence of Specific Time Provisions; Notice of Termination.
 (1) The time for shipment or delivery or any other action under a contract if not provided in this Article or agreed upon shall be a reasonable time. 

 (2) Where the contract provides for successive performances but is indefinite in duration it is valid for a reasonable time but unless otherwise agreed may be terminated at any time by either party. 

 (3) Termination of a contract by one party except on the happening of an agreed event requires that reasonable notification be received by the other party and an agreement dispensing with notification is invalid if its operation would be unconscionable. 

 found this with google...don't know if this applies.......but damn..9 month for an amp is not reasonable (is it?).


----------



## Borat

Off Topic: 

 The owners of arguably the 3 best headphone setups in the world are posting in this thread (neilvg, blubliss, and foo_me).


----------



## Jahvetti

Headphone amplifier is a niche market product. Small one man firms hand build exotic products that have nonexistent market. In this context a forum like Head-Fi may create demand that is impossible to satisfy. I believe that this is what has happened to Singlepower.

 Just to make an analogy, go and try to buy a this year's Ferrari.


----------



## chesebert

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jahvetti* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Headphone amplifier is a niche market product. Small one man firms hand build exotic products that have nonexistent market. In this context a forum like Head-Fi may create demand that is impossible to satisfy. I believe that this is what has happened to Singlepower.

 Just to make an analogy, go and try to buy a this year's Ferrari._

 

that's a good point. "reasonable time" may mean 24 month or less......that would really suck...but you all SP buyers already knew that, right?


----------



## Icarium

I like how people saying Mikhail is becoming Xin-like. That's like... its just not even in the same league. 

 With Xin you have to what? Wait potentially a year at the worst case scenario for an amp? I think there are people that have been waiting for 4 years for a Singlepower amp.

 Also I mean Xin has fairly established lines with very little if any customization. Also these are portable amps not like 18 tube customized mid 5 figure custom one offs that weigh a combined 80 pounds.

 Xin's problem isn't that he is taking on crazy custom orders that are more than he can handle.

 Xin's problem is that he is a habitual perfectionist/tinkerer. 

 The situations are NOT similar except that there are wait times involved. 

 As for why you should give your money to Mikhail. 

 1. If you want a very standard amp like an Extreme. This will work out (Generally).

 2. If you are patient and want something customized and I mean really patient. Yet you have to be willing to place gentle pressure on the man.

 3. If you are truly a cost no object customer. If you want to hand 20k to a man and get a really badass sounding amp. And 20k is nothing to you so you don't mind waiting. Then Mikhail is your man hands down. Will this amp be a good performance/cost ratio? Hell no. But you are a cost no object customer, and not some bean counter. 

 Mikhail's whole business model issue is that he overcaters to category 3 customers. Because he is an "artiste." Whatever though, while improvements can be made I bet if anyone tried to get into the same game eventually they will end up the same way. 

 If you want to deal with a businessman get an amp from Ray. If you want to deal with a totally crazy engineer hit up Mikhail.

 Gotta say though Craig/Justin are amazing engineers that have their crap together. Still Justin knows better than to let you give him 20k to make a custom amp. Craig? I think he might be sweet-talked into it, but shrug it's not like thing will materialize in a month either. Look at JP#'s HD-2 while not 20k thing did NOT evolve over night. 

 It's not like a solid business is free from this kinda thing either. How many of you are or were waiting for Westone 3s? LOLZ. The main different is Mikhail was foolish and took even part of your money upfront 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 All my direct transactions with him have been payment on delivery + patience... which is why I am way less bitter! Also all my amps were bought second hand huzzah!


----------



## jp11801

I honestly can't see a wait time of greater than 6 months after the amp maker has your funds. There is absolutely nothing that is inside an amp that should hold it up past 6 months. This is providing the parts were sourced prior to taking the cash and ordered once the deposit was received. 

 There are plenty of other audio products that have long wait times that people gladly get in line for. Galibier turntables are arguably the best value in the TT market and the wait can be 6-12 months and Schroeder tonearms are over a 2 year wait last I checked. 

 The primary issue here seems not to be the wait but the misleading timelines that frustrate the crap out of people. A good friend had their amp delayed multiple times even after they were told it was shipping 'today'. Best to just tell buyers or repairs what the actual time line is and then let them decide what they want to do. I can not believe SP does this with malice intent it seems more like a poor sense of linear thought.


----------



## robinje

I think a vendor with wait times greater than 6 months should give you a refund reflecting the current interest rate! With some of these high end amps, that's a lot of money to just be sitting there devaluing with inflation. For you who can put up with such wait times, more power to ya.


----------



## Beav

I am glad this topic came up at this particular time. I'm writing an article about the audiophile headphone market. I'm trying to keep the direction/theme of the article about the "product" itself; what it can do, and what it can't; or digging down deeper, can there truly be an audiophile experience with headphones? I'm not sure what the ultra-high end headphone amplifiers and headphones are capable of. When I hear about this expensive and time consuming custom work being done on headphone amplifiers; what does that mean? Are the customers in this niche market aware of what particular parts and design schemes can accomplish? Is it then collaboration between Engineer (Mikhail) and the Design Concept person (client)? If so then what is needed here is a Project Manager; someone who can take all the disjointed timelines for each project (product) that has been started, and brings them into some sense of order. Find out what realistically can be accomplished and in what time frames. Otherwise what Mikhail has here is not a thriving business per say, but instead a hobbyist enterprise that is driven by the thrill of making the hottest “hot rod”. This however puts those of us who are looking for a quality stock product at a reasonable price tag, out of luck. We’re not specifically the target audience for this. These are my thoughts, and I hope to work out in my own thinking what is the truth, and what will benefit our hobby in the long run.


----------



## jp11801

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Beav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ I'm not sure what the ultra-high end headphone amplifiers and headphones are capable of. When I hear about this expensive and time consuming custom work being done on headphone amplifiers; what does that mean? Are the customers in this niche market aware of what particular parts and design schemes can accomplish?_

 

Headphones can absolutely produce an audio experience that can rival great speakers. What it can not do is provide that physical presence of moving air that speakers reproduce. Oddly enough with the right amp the senn 650s rival the $2k-3k headphones.


----------



## neilvg

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Beav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Are the customers in this niche market aware of what particular parts and design schemes can accomplish? Is it then collaboration between Engineer (Mikhail) and the Design Concept person (client)? If so then what is needed here is a Project Manager; someone who can take all the disjointed timelines for each project (product) that has been started, and brings them into some sense of order. Find out what realistically can be accomplished and in what time frames._

 

In my opinion, the answer to the first question is usually: Sort of. Hearing is a perception, and knowledge of what a component or design does technically, does not always translate to perception. It's not like a car, where we can see the statistics in front of our eyes. A particular amp may perform technically better, but perceived audio quality is something that can be subject to each listeners and their preferences. 

 Regarding a project manager - this only makes sense if the lead engineer/designer is organized. The project manager than can take that organization and help direct it efficiently. However, in the case of Mikhail, we don't know his work flow. Does he work on one amp at a time, many at once? I have my feelings, but either way, first one needs to get a better sense of organization and business structure, and then fill in the necessary roles to help create efficiency. I don't think SP is there. Again, as we have been saying, much of the issue is that realistic time frames aren't being set, or if they initially are, they aren't being held to.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Beav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Otherwise what Mikhail has here is not a thriving business per say, but instead a hobbyist enterprise that is driven by the thrill of making the hottest “hot rod”. This however puts those of us who are looking for a quality stock product at a reasonable price tag, out of luck. We’re not specifically the target audience for this. These are my thoughts, and I hope to work out in my own thinking what is the truth, and what will benefit our hobby in the long run._

 

This is definitely a hobbyists enterprise for the most part. Mikhail started out making more 'stock' type amps, but even thats not really true. They were just relatively simpler, and thus, quicker to make. What he really does spend most of his time on are these hot rods, which, for better or worse, holds up everything. The target audience for Mikhail himself, in my opinion, shouldn't even be the average customer. Those products should have been streamlined and stable enough long ago for quick production, with minimal need for Mikhail to step in. That's how it should be by now at least. The SP and SP Custom divisions. SP Customs will be the Hot Rods.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Beav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am glad this topic came up at this particular time. I'm writing an article about the audiophile headphone market. I'm trying to keep the direction/theme of the article about the "product" itself; what it can do, and what it can't; or digging down deeper, can there truly be an audiophile experience with headphones? I'm not sure what the ultra-high end headphone amplifiers and headphones are capable of. When I hear about this expensive and time consuming custom work being done on headphone amplifiers; what does that mean?_

 

I'm glad you are coming to the Norcal Meet. You'll see quite the gamut of higher end phones. If we can get Foo_Me to bring his setup, then you'll really hear some good stuff. I'm not bringing my full setup, I've done it too many times for it's delicacy, but you'll get a glimpse. It's my opinion that high end headphones surpass speakers in the realm of detail and texture (among others) - while speakers get better depth, imaging, and presence (among other things). Most headphones never get past mid-fi, which is likely the case with speakers as well -- but a midfi speaker setup may seem to be more impressive than the mid-fi headphone setup. Fine the right headphone synergy though --- its a thing to behold.

 Neil


----------



## The Monkey

Does anyone know what percentage of SP's business is made up of Head-Fi'ers?

 I was surprised to learn that HeadRoom's headfi base accounts for around 5% of sales. I had expected it to be higher. Is SP similarly dealing with a larger group?


----------



## mikeymad

Wow I got to read the thread at last. I am sorry to hear about your waiting again Neil. 

 I guess that I was really luckup to be able to pick up a brand new ES-1 as a 'used' amp. With no wait. Would I like to tweek it, Yep... Will I tweak it, Nope... 

 Tube rolling is a faster turnaround for fun for me.

 Cheers,


----------



## Beav

Quote:


 Headphones can absolutely produce an audio experience that can rival great speakers. What it can not do is provide that physical presence of moving air that speakers reproduce. Oddly enough with the right amp the senn 650s rival the $2k-3k headphones 
 

Jp,

 I don't disagree with you. With my comparatively modest rig, I am experiencing much of what I had with my less than modest speaker rig of a few years ago. However it is one thing to have an opinion, and another to back it up with the facts that can stand the test of intentful examination. It is why I'm taking the writing of this article very slow and asking as many questions as I can.


----------



## neilvg

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *The Monkey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Does anyone know what percentage of SP's business is made up of Head-Fi'ers?

 I was surprised to learn that HeadRoom's headfi base accounts for around 5% of sales. I had expected it to be higher. Is SP similarly dealing with a larger group?_

 

Wow... I didn't know that. I imagine it to be a similar case with SP.. but not 5%. wow thats very surprising. But Headroom does a lot of advertising beyond headfi.

 Neil


----------



## Icarium

Well that's what they said on that panel in the international meet last year. I think there were a fair # of people skeptical at that # but who knows. It hasn't really been verified with any stats either way. 

 It wouldn't surprise me though at all if that were true... how much head-fi hype does headroom gear receive? I think besides the micro line and sometimes the home line it generally is not a first suggestion many people get versus other amps.


----------



## neilvg

Got an email from FedEx just now. Priority Overnight to be received by 12:00pm tomorrow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Thanks Mikhail!

 Neil


----------



## jp11801

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *neilvg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Got an email from FedEx just now. Priority Overnight to be received by 12:00pm tomorrow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks Mikhail!

 Neil_

 

Neil he is overnighting all or part of you amp?? That has to cost a few hundred bucks


----------



## blubliss

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *neilvg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Got an email from FedEx just now. Priority Overnight to be received by 12:00pm tomorrow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks Mikhail!

 Neil_

 

Great!

 I am sure he has seen this thread or his close associates have alerted him so he had to take action. I know he does not come here because he is so busy, but people (including myself) keep him informed.

 He had to ship my SDS-XLR overnight too.


----------



## Ricey20

Congrats Neil, post some impressions


----------



## tom hankins

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *blubliss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Great!

 I am sure he has seen this thread or his close associates have alerted him so he had to take action. I know he does not come here because he is so busy, but people (including myself) keep him informed.

 He had to ship my SDS-XLR overnight too._

 

I am sure he knows about the thread, but also know he has planned to get ALOT of the high-end stuff out as quick as possible after canjam. 
 As far as his % of head-fi customers....I have emailed or talked to a bunch of people who have bought SDS-XLRs and other one off preamps, and stat amps that dont post on this or other sites at all. 
 Two who I have met in the last couple years that I didnt know that live within 20 minutes of my home both own SDS-XLRs and one has a ES-2 being built and the other has a

 Transparency with a built in USB DAC in the works.
 Throw in Purk with his SDS-SE, and(old) es-1, CONCERTO, AND Mike with his SDS, and decked out Supra, its plain to see the wait times are due to one man trying to please everybody at once which just isnt possible. Thats a dozen built or being built just in the ATL. area alone. (thats counting the SDS, SDS-XLR, I had and the Mercury Vapor Supra hybred on the way)
 I think hes going to pull it together over the next 6 months or so. But I also think the wait times on these custom amps is always going to take a long time.


----------



## neilvg

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ricey20* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Congrats Neil, post some impressions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

This isn't the first time Mikhail has overnighted the amp to me. John, this is just the head. I have the PS - so the weight isn't nearly as much. 

 Ricey20 - I am very very very familiar with this amp - it's not the first time I am receiving it - but thank you for the congrats - however, it is Mikhail who deserves the congrats. He has made, with my amp, the best sounding electrostat amp for headphones (and maybe in general), in existence. 

 He did make a few tweaks and bring it up to date so to speak, with his newest revisions. If I hear something above and beyond, I will post.

 Neil


----------



## Ricey20

Ah ic. Good to hear though, I was thinking of sending in my Supra for upgrades but now I'm afraid lol. Already had USPS mess up on me which delayed me from getting it for 3 months, not sure if I can wait another 6+ for upgrades


----------



## neilvg

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ricey20* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ah ic. Good to hear though, I was thinking of sending in my Supra for upgrades but now I'm afraid lol. Already had USPS mess up on me which delayed me from getting it for 3 months, not sure if I can wait another 6+ for upgrades 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Yeah.. you JUST got it right? Enjoy it for a while... play with tube rolling.

 Neil


----------



## Beav

Quote:


 I'm glad you are coming to the Norcal Meet. You'll see quite the gamut of higher end phones. If we can get Foo_Me to bring his setup, then you'll really hear some good stuff. I'm not bringing my full setup, I've done it too many times for it's delicacy, but you'll get a glimpse. It's my opinion that high end headphones surpass speakers in the realm of detail and texture (among others) - while speakers get better depth, imaging, and presence (among other things). Most headphones never get past mid-fi, which is likely the case with speakers as well -- but a midfi speaker setup may seem to be more impressive than the mid-fi headphone setup. Fine the right headphone synergy though --- its a thing to behold. 
 


 Neilvg,

 I hope someone will bring a setup that is close to the state of the art. Once I have some reference for that I can place my own rig on the scale, define my own goals for improvements and hopefully work with Mikail to make it happen.

 One thing that I see as a limiting factor in attaining higher end rigs in this hobby is the headphone manufacturers. They are not designing product for us; they do on occasion grace us with a state of the art product, but you'll need a few thousand to get it, and you'd better hurry, as it's a limited production run, and then you'll need to look to the used market to get it. Of course there's the mod squad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 who'll take the MP3 generation phones and turn them into a close approximation of state of the art, which for some is the way to go. Me, I'd like to see a headphone design from start to finish that is in the hands and production of an engineer or team that clears the bar for state of the art.


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *neilvg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Got an email from FedEx just now. Priority Overnight to be received by 12:00pm tomorrow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks Mikhail!

 Neil_

 



 So. . . . do you have it? :^)


----------



## Kang

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *neilvg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yeah.. you JUST got it right? Enjoy it for a while... play with tube rolling.

 Neil_

 

Please let us know how the upgrades sound, when you can tear yourself away from what must be sheer ectasy.


----------



## neilvg

Well...

 <drum roll.......>

 <drum roll fades.........>

 Nothing.


 But Mikhail called me and told me that although, strangely, I received confirmation of an overnight shipment, he wasn't able to make it to the drop off on time.

 But he assures me, Monday. He also assured me that it is his best piece of work to date and that nothing he has done so far (although likely not for long) surpasses it.

 Again I tell you all - We shall see.

 Neil


----------



## Beav

Quote:


 He also assured me that it is his best piece of work to date and that nothing he has done so far (although likely not for long) surpasses it. 
 

Neil,

 If you need help unboxing it, I'm free on Monday


----------



## jeffreyj900

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *neilvg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well...

 <drum roll.......>

 <drum roll fades.........>

 Nothing.


 But Mikhail called me and told me that although, strangely, I received confirmation of an overnight shipment, he wasn't able to make it to the drop off on time.

 But he assures me, Monday. He also assured me that it is his best piece of work to date and that nothing he has done so far (although likely not for long) surpasses it.

 Again I tell you all - We shall see.

 Neil_

 

Be sure to post pics!

 Jeff


----------



## jp11801

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *neilvg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well...

 <drum roll.......>

 <drum roll fades.........>

 Nothing.


 But Mikhail called me and told me that although, strangely, I received confirmation of an overnight shipment, he wasn't able to make it to the drop off on time.

 But he assures me, Monday. He also assured me that it is his best piece of work to date and that nothing he has done so far (although likely not for long) surpasses it.

 Again I tell you all - We shall see.

 Neil_

 

Neil awesome I hope it exceeds your expectations! As much as I want it at the meet if I were you it would be homebound for a while.


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *neilvg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well...

 <drum roll.......>

 <drum roll fades.........>

 Nothing.


 But Mikhail called me and told me that although, strangely, I received confirmation of an overnight shipment, he wasn't able to make it to the drop off on time.

 But he assures me, Monday. He also assured me that it is his best piece of work to date and that nothing he has done so far (although likely not for long) surpasses it.

 Again I tell you all - We shall see.

 Neil_

 

Hey, much of the joy is in the anticipation and you are getting a good dose of that . . right? . . . right?. . . yeah right.

 I look forward to seeing what you get and your hopefully exuberant jubilance.


----------



## dreamwhisper

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vcoheda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_it seems that it's gotten to the point where you can't buy a new SP amp anymore. you can still buy used. but if something goes wrong, you are then in the same situation as the buying new people - which is, an indefinite yet guaranteed very long wait with little to no communication or updates.

 the amp market is really much smaller than people think._

 

SO what options are there?

 SP is swamped and who knows how long their wait time is.

 Headamp has a at least a 3 month wait time.

 Xin has at least a 9 month wait time. (if he's still alive)

 What about RSA? I haven't read anything negative about their wait time.

 Or Woo Audio? Their wait time is a very reasonable 6 weeks.

 Headroom?

 Rudistor?

 Eddie Current?

 Cayin, Cary, Yamamoto?

 Little Dot, Darkvoice?

 The market seems pretty large to me.
 But I guess when it comes to the _highest-end_ amps and/or electrostatic offerings there are very few options.,


----------



## tubaman

Headroom has always been very quick and their customer service is superb, from my experience.


----------



## blubliss

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *neilvg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well...

 <drum roll.......>

 <drum roll fades.........>

 Nothing.


 But Mikhail called me and told me that although, strangely, I received confirmation of an overnight shipment, he wasn't able to make it to the drop off on time.

 But he assures me, Monday. He also assured me that it is his best piece of work to date and that nothing he has done so far (although likely not for long) surpasses it.

 Again I tell you all - We shall see.

 Neil_

 

Sounds familiar. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've heard all of those same words many times.


----------



## Kang

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *blubliss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sounds familiar. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've heard all of those same words many times._

 

Yes, I have as well during my 9 plus months of waiting.


----------



## Elephas

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *blubliss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sounds familiar. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've heard all of those same words many times._

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes, I have as well during my 9 plus months of waiting._

 

I think it's already past the point of being ridiculous and into the realm of dishonesty.

 Back in Feb. 2008, I decided to sell my Supra-XLR and ES-1 that were sitting at SinglePower waiting for upgrades. But Mikhail told me that work on the upgrades had been completed and the amps were ready to ship. So I happily sent payment for the upgrades to him.

 Now it is June and I'm still waiting. I would sell the amps and go for another brand, but I don't know the condition of the amps or when they could be shipped by SP to a buyer. So I'm stuck in limbo, with no credible info, no amps, and no money. I might be waiting until the end of 2009.

 I canceled an order for the RSA Apache in Aug. 2007 in favor of the Supra-XLR. I could have been enjoying listening to balanced headphones and the Apache for nine months already.

 Life is too short for this.


----------



## Uncle Erik

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dreamwhisper* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_SO what options are there?

 SP is swamped and who knows how long their wait time is.

 Headamp has a at least a 3 month wait time.

 Xin has at least a 9 month wait time. (if he's still alive)

 What about RSA? I haven't read anything negative about their wait time.

 Or Woo Audio? Their wait time is a very reasonable 6 weeks.

 Headroom?

 Rudistor?

 Eddie Current?

 Cayin, Cary, Yamamoto?

 Little Dot, Darkvoice?

 The market seems pretty large to me.
 But I guess when it comes to the highest-end amps and/or electrostatic offerings there are very few options.,_

 

You can always build your own.

 Most suppliers are on the ball and you'll get what you need within a week.


----------



## xenithon

Apologies in advance if this analogy is a little crude, but the situations described are _criminal_. I mean that in the truest sense of the word - why do drug dealers do so well and why will stolen goods always have buyers? Simple - people keep coming back.....the market is there for the taking.

 The only way to stop this veritable insanity is to simply stop purchasing...but I doubt that will happen anytime soon.


----------



## neilvg

<bzzzzzzzzzzzz>
 <brmmmmmmmmm>
 and.... <cymbal crash!>
















 And finally!





 I'll post impressions as soon as possible. 

 Neil


----------



## number1sixerfan

It may just be me, but the pics aren't working??


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *number1sixerfan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It may just be me, but the pics aren't working??_

 

No, it isn't just you. It looks like delivery of the goods, is suspect. 



 Just kidding. Hey! where are the pictures!

 Ok, just right click on them and open in a new window. Hey, I didn't even realize it was for an electrostatic headphone. I thought I was going to see tubes displayed! Nice though and pretty wood.


----------



## neilvg

something weird is going on
 After making it smaller, it now works. It was working with bigger pics but then it stopped and then showed some, and then not others.. odd. Oh well, smaller pics, but there ya go.


 I have many tubes I'll show how it looks in the rig once its all setup

 Neil

 Here's the album so you guys can see bigger pics.
Picasa Web Albums - Neil - ES-2


----------



## neilvg

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_No, it isn't just you. It looks like delivery of the goods, is suspect. 



 Just kidding. Hey! where are the pictures!

 Ok, just right click on them and open in a new window. Hey, I didn't even realize it was for an electrostatic headphone. I thought I was going to see tubes displayed! Nice though and pretty wood._

 

Yeah the silver look was made to match with the EMM and NWO and the wood to go with the wood on the HE90's. It's very close.

 Neil


----------



## purk

Neilvg,

 Congrats. I'm still waiting for my HE-90 from him.


----------



## neilvg

You know, even though I had heard this amp so many times over the last 1.5 years I've had it, (more or less, generally much less due to me moving and the unit being sent in for repairs/changes) I am stilled amazed every time I hear it again. Why is this? It's not like my backup amp - HEV90 - is a slouch. 

 As I was listening to the amp which just arrived today - after firing up my Mullard XF2 EL34's, 6SN7's and 2C51's, which makeup the tube circuit for this beast, I realized just how much finesse this monster has. Since it is indeed a monster, it has power in spades - but it's more like a 400 lb Gorilla who trained extensively in ballet. 

 While both the HE90 and HE 1.2B which I listened to today (for the first time not on my HEV mind you - but more on that in a bit) were receiving plenty of power (you can practically feel the membranes singing as they are receiving the current they desire, which is a hallmark of Singlepower Amps - the Grip, so to speak) - the real wow factor for me was in the delicacy at which transients on the top end were handled. The smoothness and extension of the decay, the almost superhuman transparency. Really, this thing is as clear as you are. The better your ears, the further you can hear into a recording. Also, something I noticed that Mikhail had mentioned, which he believes has brought the new revision of this amp to a higher level, is pinpoint precision. 

 The HE90 is a diffuse headphone to begin, so when I heard spatial accuracy from them, it was very different than what I was used to. Actually, words like spatial accuracy are sort of a joke with headphones, but, the perceived headspace is now both wide and deep, but also sharp and focused. How this actually translates to the music experience is in the way that the multiple layers of sound on a recording can all co-exist with each other, separate and distinct, but not overly analytically so. Texture, resonance, detail, imaging --- they all go together, and when you get the phasing issues that can occur taken care of, what you have is akin to looking at a deep pool of water with absolutely no turbulence to obscure the life below. 

 I feel like I can only use metaphors when facing this level of resolution and finesse. And it's not just the ES-2 making the magic, it's the entire chain. The amp is no longer a bottleneck - or a hazy windshield. 

 Part of the reason headphones have stayed as a big part of my musical enjoyment - long after I have had the space and means to have a speaker rig, is that to me, headphones are like a high powered microscope. The only difference is, your perception and attention is what creates the different focuses - either sharp and penetrating - or soft and blunted. I like both, and it is my choice what aspects I want to listen in on - just like the 'real world' - where it is our attention that relegates how much enters into our perception. Right now the AC is on -- but I don't have to hear it.. but once I do, I can zoom in on the slight rattling of the filter inside as the air passes through into the house etc... (which reminds, me, I should fix). And so on. A good headphone setup is like that too - relaxing, and deeply supportive of the analysis of the recording (but only if desired).

 HE 1.2B and HE90:
 ============

 Up to now I'd only heard the HE 1.2B on my HEV, which, as I suspected, was a very poor choice - synergistically. The HEV just cannot grip this headphones and make them come alive. Now, I don't think they are anywhere near has hard to wake up as the O2's for example, and while their presentation was alright out of the HEV, it wasn't anything spectacular, or worthy of listening to on its own merits (I listen to music first, my equipment second for the most part). But, after plugging this guy into my ES-2... NIGHT AND DAY. Another fine example of how an amp can just radically transform a headphone. How much better is it? I believe I actually PREFER it over the HE90 with this tube setup. YES! That is especially surprising to me, since, the HE90 is really the only headphone keeping me going back to primarily listening to headphones in the first place. Even if the HE 1.2B turns out to not be on exactly equal footing as the HE90, I'd say that it is close enough to not warrant the HE90 price tag when you can have the HE 1.2B. 

 Having said this, there are many things the HE 1.2B does better that is almost immediately noticeable - to me. 

 Upper Midrange - This range is smoother and more texturally detailed than the HE90. The HE90 can be a bit shouty at louder volumes and with recordings that have a slightly strident nature. The HE1.2B, to me, sacrifices just a bit of lower mid detail (in comparison to the HE90), to achieve this.

 Low End - The HE90 is notorious for being selective here, with its reproduction. Certain frequencies come out nicely and even, others are gone or attenuated sharply. This is usually only noticeable with recordings you are very familiar with, in regards its low end presentation. The HE 1.2B has a more even keeled presentation, however, I feel as though, and this might be a result of the HE90's low end shortcomings, but I feel as though the lower mid range on the HE 1.2s is a bit muddled, or not at the same level as the rest of the headphone. The low end, and midrange are excellent, I'm strictly speaking of lower mids here. 

 Continuing forward - The high's and airyness is just spectacular with these headphones. Even better than the HE90's and for the simple reason that it maintains an airyness and almost addictive upper midrange, but with more coherence than the HE90. The HE90 has a wide field which is diffused, but the HE1.2's are WIDER and more focused too. This gives strings not just the feeling of being big and encompassing, but also weighty, textured, and a bit detailed.

 Comfort - the HE90 wins here hands down. I suspect that their are likely inconsistencies between the various HE1.2's and the way they fit. My right earcup feels weird, but after a few songs, I stop noticing it.

 ===

 thanks again guys, I think this thread has been highly useful for me, and hopefully for others who are still waiting.

 Neil


----------



## Happy Camper

Nice read. Good for you to have your baby home and impressing you again.


----------



## tom hankins

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *neilvg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You know, even though I had heard this amp so many times over the last 1.5 years I've had it, (more or less, generally much less due to me moving and the unit being sent in for repairs/changes) I am stilled amazed every time I hear it again. Why is this? It's not like my backup amp - HEV90 - is a slouch. 

 As I was listening to the amp which just arrived today - after firing up my Mullard XF2 EL34's, 6SN7's and 2C51's, which makeup the tube circuit for this beast, I realized just how much finesse this monster has. Since it is indeed a monster, it has power in spades - but it's more like a 400 lb Gorilla who trained extensively in ballet. 

 While both the HE90 and HE 1.2B which I listened to today (for the first time not on my HEV mind you - but more on that in a bit) were receiving plenty of power (you can practically feel the membranes singing as they are receiving the current they desire, which is a hallmark of Singlepower Amps - the Grip, so to speak) - the real wow factor for me was in the delicacy at which transients on the top end were handled. The smoothness and extension of the decay, the almost superhuman transparency. Really, this thing is as clear as you are. The better your ears, the further you can hear into a recording. Also, something I noticed that Mikhail had mentioned, which he believes has brought the new revision of this amp to a higher level, is pinpoint precision. 

 The HE90 is a diffuse headphone to begin, so when I heard spatial accuracy from them, it was very different than what I was used to. Actually, words like spatial accuracy are sort of a joke with headphones, but, the perceived headspace is now both wide and deep, but also sharp and focused. How this actually translates to the music experience is in the way that the multiple layers of sound on a recording can all co-exist with each other, separate and distinct, but not overly analytically so. Texture, resonance, detail, imaging --- they all go together, and when you get the phasing issues that can occur taken care of, what you have is akin to looking at a deep pool of water with absolutely no turbulence to obscure the life below. 

 I feel like I can only use metaphors when facing this level of resolution and finesse. And it's not just the ES-2 making the magic, it's the entire chain. The amp is no longer a bottleneck - or a hazy windshield. 

 Part of the reason headphones have stayed as a big part of my musical enjoyment - long after I have had the space and means to have a speaker rig, is that to me, headphones are like a high powered microscope. The only difference is, your perception and attention is what creates the different focuses - either sharp and penetrating - or soft and blunted. I like both, and it is my choice what aspects I want to listen in on - just like the 'real world' - where it is our attention that relegates how much enters into our perception. Right now the AC is on -- but I don't have to hear it.. but once I do, I can zoom in on the slight rattling of the filter inside as the air passes through into the house etc... (which reminds, me, I should fix). And so on. A good headphone setup is like that too - relaxing, and deeply supportive of the analysis of the recording (but only if desired).

 HE 1.2B and HE90:
 ============

 Up to now I'd only heard the HE 1.2B on my HEV, which, as I suspected, was a very poor choice - synergistically. The HEV just cannot grip this headphones and make them come alive. Now, I don't think they are anywhere near has hard to wake up as the O2's for example, and while their presentation was alright out of the HEV, it wasn't anything spectacular, or worthy of listening to on its own merits (I listen to music first, my equipment second for the most part). But, after plugging this guy into my ES-2... NIGHT AND DAY. Another fine example of how an amp can just radically transform a headphone. How much better is it? I believe I actually PREFER it over the HE90 with this tube setup. YES! That is especially surprising to me, since, the HE90 is really the only headphone keeping me going back to primarily listening to headphones in the first place. Even if the HE 1.2B turns out to not be on exactly equal footing as the HE90, I'd say that it is close enough to not warrant the HE90 price tag when you can have the HE 1.2B. 

 Having said this, there are many things the HE 1.2B does better that is almost immediately noticeable - to me. 

 Upper Midrange - This range is smoother and more texturally detailed than the HE90. The HE90 can be a bit shouty at louder volumes and with recordings that have a slightly strident nature. The HE1.2B, to me, sacrifices just a bit of lower mid detail (in comparison to the HE90), to achieve this.

 Low End - The HE90 is notorious for being selective here, with its reproduction. Certain frequencies come out nicely and even, others are gone or attenuated sharply. This is usually only noticeable with recordings you are very familiar with, in regards its low end presentation. The HE 1.2B has a more even keeled presentation, however, I feel as though, and this might be a result of the HE90's low end shortcomings, but I feel as though the lower mid range on the HE 1.2s is a bit muddled, or not at the same level as the rest of the headphone. The low end, and midrange are excellent, I'm strictly speaking of lower mids here. 

 Continuing forward - The high's and airyness is just spectacular with these headphones. Even better than the HE90's and for the simple reason that it maintains an airyness and almost addictive upper midrange, but with more coherence than the HE90. The HE90 has a wide field which is diffused, but the HE1.2's are WIDER and more focused too. This gives strings not just the feeling of being big and encompassing, but also weighty, textured, and a bit detailed.

 Comfort - the HE90 wins here hands down. I suspect that their are likely inconsistencies between the various HE1.2's and the way they fit. My right earcup feels weird, but after a few songs, I stop noticing it.

 ===

 thanks again guys, I think this thread has been highly useful for me, and hopefully for others who are still waiting.

 Neil_

 


 Glad to hear your system is back up and singing again. When i read your post I remember how i felt when I recieved my SDS, and then SDS-XLR. Also why I sit on pins and needles for my preamp to get here. 
 I hate the missed deadlines as much as anyone. But I can also say, on each of my products the wait became a non-issue within an hour of listening to the SP products. I also hope this thread gets more amps out to customers so they can enjoy what your enjoying.


----------



## penger

Congrats!


----------



## Kang

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tom hankins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I also hope this thread gets more amps out to customers so they can enjoy what your enjoying._

 

x2

 Also, thanks Neil for a great write-up.


----------



## Kang

double entry - sorry


----------



## Jon L

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *neilvg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Having said this, there are many things the HE 1.2B does better that is almost immediately noticeable - to me. 

 Upper Midrange - This range is smoother and more texturally detailed than the HE90._

 

I knew you'd like the He1.2b. It's got a sound with resolution to burn in the upper-midrange/midrange, which will continue to reveal more as the source/amp improves. 

 This is why I am now waiting for my THIRD(!) (and hopefully issue-free) He1.2b to ship to me


----------



## Audio-Omega

Nice setup. Unlike my listening area, it's a bit messy.


----------



## Kang

Jon L;4347025 said:
			
		

> I knew you'd like the He1.2b. QUOTE]
> 
> What company makes the He1.2b?


----------



## Elephas

Why change the title of the thread?

 Why not start a new thread and keep the old thread as it was?


----------



## spritzer

Thanks for the impressions Neil but now you need to buy a recabled Koss ESP/950 for comparison... you know you want to...


----------



## neilvg

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Elephas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Why change the title of the thread?

 Why not start a new thread and keep the old thread as it was?_

 

Hmmm... well I was planning on changing it back to the original title after a few days. This amp and its impressions have been stated many times before, so I didn't really want to start a new thread -- but rather, just get a few more people to view it before changing it back. 

 Yeah maybe I should have started a new thread. Oh well.

 Neil


----------



## Elephas

I think there are many people, including myself, who are interested in your impressions of the ES-2, HE90, He Audio and other headphones or whatever else you might post.

 After more than a hundred posts on one topic, it was a bit disconcerting to find the thread topic changed completely.

 It seems that at least several people are frustrated with Single Power for various reasons. As one of those people, it was useful to me to read about others' experiences and thoughts.


----------



## 909

musical chairs, i mean titles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 glad to see the original back, in all seriousness.


----------



## jamato8

I understood the change.. seemed fine to me but whatever suits thee. .


----------



## neilvg

Kang;4348153 said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jon L* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> ...


----------



## krmathis

Neil, thanks for the impressions!
 Seems like the EH-1.2B stand up nicely against the old faithful HE90.


----------



## purk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *krmathis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Neil, thanks for the impressions!
 Seems like the EH-1.2B stand up nicely against the old faithful HE90. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

.....when using the Singlepower ES-2 anyway.


----------



## Kang

neilvg;4353499 said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> ...


----------



## blubliss

Referring to the HE 1.2b positive description,
  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *purk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_.....when using the Singlepower ES-2 anyway.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

My thoughts exactly!

 I think i may have to get a pair.


----------



## Ricey20

any idea when the HE 1.2b will actually officially release? Or can you buy them already?


----------



## neilvg

Yeah the HE1.2's are indeed good. But, low and behold, I was a bit overly enthusiastic with my last review. While everything I said still holds true for me, I still reach for the HE90's. Why?

 1) Comfort. They totally disappear for me. Like a well worn in glove.
 2) Tone. This is something I didn't really cover. In fact, I didn't really cover the HE90 side of the story. To me this headphone has unbelievable tone that just makes things sound right. My description of the HE1.2 was analytical in nature - but when I put the HE90's on, they sound more convincing to me, more like real life. I believe this has to do with the tremendous richness these headphones produce. To be honest, the HE1.2B's while having great resolution, dynamics, and coherence, sound a bit chalky tone wise (in comparison of course). At first I thought this was the lower mids, but in fact, it's just the overall presentation -- it has this sort of.. hmm, you'll have to possibly hear it and compare for yourselves. It has to do with the tone and timbre. 
 3) Speed. I'm a speed freak. The HE's are faster overall, or at least convey the PRAT of the music better. To me, this was clearly evident while listening to fast paced music with lots of syncopation and staccato across the spectrum. 

 But no doubt the HE1.2B is a fine headphone. The HE90 is still king to me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Regarding price and availability of the HE1.2B, anyone's guess is as good as mine. I guess we all just have to wait for further notice.

 Neil


----------



## krmathis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *purk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_.....when using the Singlepower ES-2 anyway.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

True! Which limit the pleasure to a handful happy owners...


----------



## jimmyjames8

If it is any consolation, just about anything custom takes time. I used to be a competitive pistol shooter and all the Open Class guns are custom made. I live in NC and had to drive to PA to get my gun back from a builder one time. A buddy of mine had to take a day off from work, do some DIY private eye work to track down a taxidermist who moved 3 hours away with his trophy class deer rack. Boy was that guy surprised when he answered a knock on his door.

 A previous poster on this thread said "Life is too short (to put up with this crap)" and he is right. Glad you got your amp back and glad you posted about your experience. Caveat Emptor!


----------



## neilvg

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *purk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_.....when using the Singlepower ES-2 anyway.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *krmathis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_True! Which limit the pleasure to a handful happy owners..._

 

It's true, I listened and made these impressions on the ES-2 solely. But, I do think some amount of scaling would occur with lesser amps as long as they had similar bias voltages etc... My HEV90 didn't do such a good job with the HE1.2's compared to the HE90's, but a more updated headphone amp capable of driving Stax headphones should be able to yield a similar environment for comparison.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jimmyjames8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If it is any consolation, just about anything custom takes time. I used to be a competitive pistol shooter and all the Open Class guns are custom made. I live in NC and had to drive to PA to get my gun back from a builder one time. A buddy of mine had to take a day off from work, do some DIY private eye work to track down a taxidermist who moved 3 hours away with his trophy class deer rack. Boy was that guy surprised when he answered a knock on his door.

 A previous poster on this thread said "Life is too short (to put up with this crap)" and he is right. Glad you got your amp back and glad you posted about your experience. Caveat Emptor!_

 

Thanks for the words. There is a niche in every hobby and activity of life, and I believe as you get to the more rarefied level, you have to work more to experience the fruits of that level (in my case it meant waiting and calling and spending a lot, amongst others).

 Neil


----------



## spritzer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *neilvg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It's true, I listened and made these impressions on the ES-2 solely. But, I do think some amount of scaling would occur with lesser amps as long as they had similar bias voltages etc... My HEV90 didn't do such a good job with the HE1.2's compared to the HE90's, but a more updated headphone amp capable of driving Stax headphones should be able to yield a similar environment for comparison._

 

The HEV90 is a bad match on many levels, lower bias voltage and the bleeder resistor is double the size compared to a normal Stax amp so the phones might not be getting enough juice.


----------



## Frihed89

The biggest shame for me is that SP has gone from high-end to super high-end. As far as I can tell, they are spending most of their time on $10-$20,000/pop items instead of their old bread and butter MPX, MPX3 and Supra.

 Also given all the delays I am surprised that more people have not started modding their own units.

 I mean how many of these ES-2s can one guy make in a day?


----------



## purk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Frihed89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The biggest shame for me is that SP has gone from high-end to super high-end. As far as I can tell, they are spending most of their time on $10-$20,000/pop items instead of their old bread and butter MPX, MPX3 and Supra.

 Also given all the delays I am surprised that more people have not started modding their own units.

*I mean how many of these ES-2s can one guy make in a day?*_

 

How about how many in two years? I agree with you as well regarding from just highend to super highend.


----------



## tom hankins

So has anyone else who has been waiting gotten word from Mikhail?


----------



## Kang

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tom hankins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So has anyone else who has been waiting gotten word from Mikhail?_

 

No!


----------



## purk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tom hankins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So has anyone else who has been waiting gotten word from Mikhail?_

 

No luck either Tom.


----------



## blubliss

He still needs to recable my second pair of R10s and ship me the Enigma (PS for my actively shielded cables).


----------



## mikeymad

Wow, now I have a real problem. My ES-1 just went silent.... I don't want to give it up for a year... 

 I just got the PSU (20A) open. Man I hate those little hex screws he uses. I don't see anything, so I may have to start doing some testing with the multimeter. See if I can find anything obvious......

 Oh well. 

 Cheers,


----------



## Kang

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mikeymad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wow, now I have a real problem. My ES-1 just went silent.... I don't want to give it up for a year... 

 I just got the PSU (20A) open. Man I hate those little hex screws he uses. I don't see anything, so I may have to start doing some testing with the multimeter. See if I can find anything obvious......

 Oh well. 

 Cheers,_

 

My deepest condolences. Hopefully, the problem is very minor and can be fixed quickly - very quickly. Best of luck!


----------



## krmathis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Frihed89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I mean how many of these ES-2s can one guy make in a day?_

 

Something like 0.005...
 From ordering it might very well take 3-6 months before its ready for shipment to you. If not more.


----------



## Kang

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *krmathis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_From ordering it might very well take 3-6 months before its ready for shipment to you. If not more. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


 Given that the ES1 has taken more than 9 months and counting and counting and counting...., the ES2 would likely take just as long or longer.


----------



## tagosaku

Hmmm, will waiting for a humble MPX repair qualify me to join this party?


----------



## spritzer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mikeymad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wow, now I have a real problem. My ES-1 just went silent.... I don't want to give it up for a year... 

 I just got the PSU (20A) open. Man I hate those little hex screws he uses. I don't see anything, so I may have to start doing some testing with the multimeter. See if I can find anything obvious......

 Oh well. 

 Cheers,_

 

Could you give us some more information on this. It went silent as in both channels died and so did the power led's? Did you check the fuse and all the other basics?


----------



## nor_spoon

Man, am I glad I put my money elsewhere.


----------



## blubliss

One thing I must say. I am glad I stuck with SinglePower.

 Despite all the frustration and aggravation, these two amps are unbelievable. The sound being produced is just so amazing that the wait is slowly fading from my consciousness.

 After lots of tube-rolling I have gotten the sound dialed into my tastes. Listening to the SDS-XLR/R10 combo with Classical or guitar, the timbre of the instruments is exquisite. It seems like the wood enclosures of the R10 produce these string sounds better than the HE90. For Classical, the R10s are winning right now. For everything else, the HE90s are in front. Then if I want a slightly heavier/bassier presentation, I go for the L3000. These two amps make all these phones sing sublimely.


----------



## neilvg

Yeah the R10's with jazz and classical are awesome. I don't listen to either very much so hence, HE90 all the way. Without trying to derail the OP's original intention of this thread, can you quickly state what tubes you use? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Neil


----------



## neilvg

Also - additionally - at least for me, Mikhail has been very responsive. He called me to confirm everything was working, and then sent me two extra / replacement ECC/2C51 tube converters just in case that was the culprit with shorting out a few resisters the last time (and I just got those yesterday). I think this thread does work.

 Neil


----------



## tom hankins

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nor_spoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Man, am I glad I put my money elsewhere._

 


 As long and (sometimes) frustrating as the waits have been,(I'm on my third) I have never wished i had spent my money elsewhere.


----------



## blubliss

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *neilvg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yeah the R10's with jazz and classical are awesome. I don't listen to either very much so hence, HE90 all the way. Without trying to derail the OP's original intention of this thread, can you quickly state what tubes you use? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Neil_

 

*ES-2*
 2C51 Tung Sol
 6BL7GTA Sylvania
 EL34/6CA7 GE "Fat Boys"

*SDS-XLR*
 6SN7GT VT-231 Sylvania
 6BL7GTA GE

 Had to switch from the 6SN7 to the 6BL7 in the middle stage of the ES-2 to smooth out some harshness (to my ears) from the 2C51. 

 I'm still not 100% on the tubes for the L3000.

 How do you like the Mullard XF2 in the back? I was thinking about getting some and/or the new Genalex Gold Lion Reissues KT77.


----------



## neilvg

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *blubliss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_*ES-2*
 2C51 Tung Sol
 6BL7GTA Sylvania
 EL34/6CA7 GE "Fat Boys"

*SDS-XLR*
 6SN7GT VT-231 Sylvania
 6BL7GTA GE

 Had to switch from the 6SN7 to the 6BL7 in the middle stage of the ES-2 to smooth out some harshness (to my ears) from the 2C51. 

 I'm still not 100% on the tubes for the L3000.

 How do you like the Mullard XF2 in the back? I was thinking about getting some and/or the new Genalex Gold Lion Reissues KT77._

 

I use the Jan-CEA 2C51 and they dont have any harshness for me, but 6BL7GTA didn't have enough bass and dynamics for my taste. 

 I love the XF2's, I also like the fat boy's but those I find a bit harsh on the top. So that might be your issue. 

 I also want to try the gold lion's and the super tube 2C51's. Forgot what those are called.

 Neil


----------



## mikeymad

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *spritzer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Could you give us some more information on this. It went silent as in both channels died and so did the power led's? Did you check the fuse and all the other basics?_

 

Hey Spritzer, yep it went down pretty much like my Cary did. Both channels kind of like when you kill the power and you listen to the tubes as the transformer and capasitors drain. LED's out and all tubes powered down. I killed the power as soon as I heard it happening. Checked fuse (it is good).

 I opened the PSU with the help of a drill to get the hex screws out. There was a wire nut rolling around the inside. It was just the cap of a wire, so no issue there. So after looking for anything burnt or loose (nothing there). I checked the voltage on the rectifiers. Both were producing a good 7.5V DC. I checked some of the other voltages, but I am not familure with the circuit to know if what is proper. But nothing was zero or very low. 

 So I am thinking of taking a look inside of the amp section next to see if there is anything obvious in there. Just don't want to send this back if I don't 'have' to.

 cheers,


----------



## Kang

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *neilvg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_He called me to confirm everything was working, and then sent me two extra / replacement ECC/2C51 tube converters just in case that was the culprit with shorting out a few resisters the last time (and I just got those yesterday). I think this thread does work.

 Neil_

 

How reliable are SP amps? Are breakdowns rare or common? I'm concerned based upon Neil's and Mikeymad's experience, and the apparent long repair time.


----------



## tom hankins

I have had good luck with mine. the first is over five years old and Purk owns it now. It had a diode go. but it was repaired local for 46.00. Probably several thousand hours on it. SDS-XLR, zero problems. I have been using the Transparency preamp in my speaker system since first week of November without any problems. Hopefully my new preamp will give me the same trouble free use.


----------



## neilvg

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How reliable are SP amps? Are breakdowns rare or common? I'm concerned based upon Neil's and Mikeymad's experience, and the apparent long repair time._

 

My amp - once given to me in working order (which took a few iterations and a visit from Mikhail) - worked just fine until I actually put a wrong tube in a socket and fried it. Mikhail fixed it, but apparently the circuit got weakened. Mikhail took it back again and basically re-did everything. It seems fine now (for now, and hopefully for years).

 Neil


----------



## purk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tom hankins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have had good luck with mine. the first is over five years old and Purk owns it now. It had a diode go. but it was repaired local for 46.00. Probably several thousand hours on it. SDS-XLR, zero problems. I have been using the Transparency preamp in my speaker system since first week of November without any problems. Hopefully my new preamp will give me the same trouble free use._

 

This amp is one of the first SP amps made (my SDS). I believe it has over 6000 hours on it. I had diode went bad couple times, the first time Mikhail repaired it free of charge, but the second time (last weekend) it was repaired by a local tech ( I didn't want to send it in) for less than one hour for $46, which is less than one way shipping alone!!

 Purk


----------



## sacd lover

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How reliable are SP amps? Are breakdowns rare or common? I'm concerned based upon Neil's and Mikeymad's experience, and the apparent long repair time._

 

I have owned a couple steel chassis MPX3's that are still being bought and sold on the forum.

 I now have two black chassis MPX3's from 2004 .... and no problems since I have owned them. I updated both with the 12 volt option sometime in late 2004 or early 2005.

 I have three PPX3 SLAM's, two purchased used in 2007, one new in 2005 .... also no problems.

 I have an Extreme purchased and received Jan 2007 that has worked flawlessly despite the almost constant tuberolling. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have an original steel chassis Supra that I bought used. The amp arrived damaged from shipping. They shipped the amp vertical with the volume control down. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I had the amp repaired (fractured diode in the cooling fan) and updated with the original 6bl7gta high voltage mod. This amp has worked flawlessly since the repair/ upgrade.

 All of these amps remain dead quiet. I cant stand noise or hum. If I hear either the amp usually doesnt stay around long.


----------



## Kang

Thank you all. Based upon your replies, SP reliability seems fine.


----------



## Ricey20

Yep, seems its usually built very well, just sometimes you get lemons or something unlucky happens.


----------



## Happy Camper

Another happy amp owner. My amp was put on burn-in for three weeks non-stop in Jan. 07. I will typically leave it on for the weekends. To this day, dead silence and so much reserve power, I will never use it. I have taken it apart to review the workmanship and confirm the build with no complaints. 

 (sits down in back of the much more experienced crowd)


----------



## Rob N

I have an MPX3 from Sept 2003 that still works fine


----------



## spritzer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mikeymad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey Spritzer, yep it went down pretty much like my Cary did. Both channels kind of like when you kill the power and you listen to the tubes as the transformer and capasitors drain. LED's out and all tubes powered down. I killed the power as soon as I heard it happening. Checked fuse (it is good).

 I opened the PSU with the help of a drill to get the hex screws out. There was a wire nut rolling around the inside. It was just the cap of a wire, so no issue there. So after looking for anything burnt or loose (nothing there). I checked the voltage on the rectifiers. Both were producing a good 7.5V DC. I checked some of the other voltages, but I am not familure with the circuit to know if what is proper. But nothing was zero or very low. 

 So I am thinking of taking a look inside of the amp section next to see if there is anything obvious in there. Just don't want to send this back if I don't 'have' to.

 cheers,_

 

I assume that the amp was just sitting there when it happened so it's not a fault in the umbilical or something like that. If you didn't smell anything burning then all the components should be fine as when ESP amps go they often go with a bang. It your amp the PCB version or is it P-P wired as that makes it easier to troubleshoot.


----------



## mikeymad

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *spritzer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I assume that the amp was just sitting there when it happened so it's not a fault in the umbilical or something like that. If you didn't smell anything burning then all the components should be fine as when ESP amps go they often go with a bang. It your amp the PCB version or is it P-P wired as that makes it easier to troubleshoot._

 

I have not opened the Amp yet, but the PSU is a PCB.... I remember one of the boards did say 2006 (not that that means anything). You are correct I was just sitting there. But I though that I would check the connector power cables before I open the Amp section. It would seem strange to me if they would both go at the same time. Being that there are two of them, I would think that the amp section is pretty much two mono amps in the box. That is why I suspected the PSU first. Unless the umbilical cords are more like a circuit, rather than one for left and one for right.

 Like some of the others mentioned above I might employ a couple of EE friends to look at it before shipping it anywhere. 

 Cheers,


----------



## Genetic

Since this thread is going in a few directions since it's opening...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 If I may ask the SP amp owners: for a buyer from across the border having problems with a SP amp (even a new one) do these amps come with technical info sufficient to guide a local repair guy *most* of the time?

 Seen how the time frame for repair can be problematic, money spent locally for the buyer seems a pretty good option.

 Realistic?

 Amicalement


----------



## nikongod

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Genetic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If I may ask the SP amp owners: for a buyer from across the border having problems with an SP amp (even a new one) do these amps come with technical info sufficient to guide a local repair guy *most* of the time?_

 

the circuits tend towards the simpler side (to generalize tubevile in its entirety) a repair-person who has worked on tubes before should be able to find the problem and fix it fairly quickly.

 Mikhail generally over-specs the parts in the circuit. I like that a LOT. I had a (name omitted) amp that burnt a resistor because it was not rated for enough power, to save less than $1....

 it takes mikahil forever and 2 days to build anything, but when it comes it is totally worth it.

 To add: my supra was mikhail's prototype 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 IMHO, it was totally worth waiting 5 months for him to put sides on it and add 2 special options (high voltage switch, and adjustable bias).


----------



## penger

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *neilvg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My amp - once given to me in working order (which took a few iterations and a visit from Mikhail) - worked just fine until I actually put a wrong tube in a socket and fried it. Mikhail fixed it, but apparently the circuit got weakened. Mikhail took it back again and basically re-did everything. It seems fine now (for now, and hopefully for years).

 Neil_

 

I guess that's the downside to having so many options? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That aside, every time I think there might be something wrong with my amp, it turns out being something else in the chain that's weak... working on making those links strong enough to bring out more of my amp.


----------



## Genetic

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nikongod* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_the circuits tend towards the simpler side (to generalize tubevile in its entirety) a repair-person who has worked on tubes before should be able to find the problem and fix it fairly quickly._

 

Thanks. I was wondering if their designs was leading to some kind of one man (the builder exclusively) repair job.

 In that case the SP amps remain a reasonable risk for long distance buyers.

 Amicalement


----------



## spritzer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mikeymad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have not opened the Amp yet, but the PSU is a PCB.... I remember one of the boards did say 2006 (not that that means anything). You are correct I was just sitting there. But I though that I would check the connector power cables before I open the Amp section. It would seem strange to me if they would both go at the same time. Being that there are two of them, I would think that the amp section is pretty much two mono amps in the box. That is why I suspected the PSU first. Unless the umbilical cords are more like a circuit, rather than one for left and one for right.

 Like some of the others mentioned above I might employ a couple of EE friends to look at it before shipping it anywhere. 

 Cheers,_

 

I would start by checking the rectifiers in the PSU and work my way forwards from there but the the PSU works on its own then it's the amp which has blown. The ES-1 has two umbilicals as there aren't enough pins in one for all the voltages needed. The amp section in those ES-1's which I've seen are built like most tube amps where the tubes are on each side but they are fed from the same PSU so not dual mono but that is just like throwing money away. 

 I would start by opening up the amp and see if there is something that stands out.


----------



## mikeymad

Funny you should say I went though everything in the PSU and I found a bad resister last night. I will post my findings and pics in my old ES-1 thread as I go through a repair. 

 I hope that I will not have to ask 'where is Mikhail?'

 Cheers,


----------



## Hirsch

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *spritzer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ The ES-1 has two umbilicals as there aren't enough pins in one for all the voltages needed._

 

No, it's easy enough to get a connector that would allow all the voltages to be in one cable. However, that would not be a good idea sonically. The idea of two umbilicals is to keep the high voltages completely separate from the low voltages. This could create a problem if the umbilicals were mixed up, which would be bad. The amps is designed to take this for a short period, but the LED's will not light up, which is a warning that something is wrong (if the LED's do not light up, turn off the amp!). If an owner mixed up the umbilicals, so that high voltage was going to the low voltage components, and then left the amp running when power did not appear to go on, take a wild guess at the expected result.


----------



## spritzer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hirsch* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_No, it's easy enough to get a connector that would allow all the voltages to be in one cable. However, that would not be a good idea sonically. The idea of two umbilicals is to keep the high voltages completely separate from the low voltages. This could create a problem if the umbilicals were mixed up, which would be bad. The amps is designed to take this for a short period, but the LED's will not light up, which is a warning that something is wrong (if the LED's do not light up, turn off the amp!). If an owner mixed up the umbilicals, so that high voltage was going to the low voltage components, and then left the amp running when power did not appear to go on, take a wild guess at the expected result._

 

The heater can be run through the same umbilical but it has to be shielded and in a twisted pair configuration. It's not the voltages that are the problem but the current in the heater wiring which has to be kept away from the more sensitive, low current B+. I was merely correcting that they were dual mono which the obviously aren't but using the same connector for both umbilicals is reckless at best.


----------



## Frihed89

I talked with Michael last week. He helped me locate a DC blcking cap in my MPX3. The last 4-5 times I have communcated with him, he's been very responsive about answering my questions and filling tube and adapter orders.

 A couple of years ago I jumped on him in one of these group gripes, even though he'd always provided me good service, but when McAlister Audio had held me up for 6 months and then delivered equipment with a bunch of construction mistakes that cost me a lot ot fix (and i didn't say a word about this).

 One of the members, here, jumped me for the inequity of my complaints and with good reason.

 So let those among us who are without sin cast the first stone, eh?

 Mikhail has to make hard choices. If you have something positive to offer about how he can improve his business practices, call him and talk about it directly. That's my suggestion. These group gripes accomplish what? Remind me.

 I hope you all get your amps because they are beauties!


----------



## Icarium

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *neilvg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I use the Jan-CEA 2C51 and they dont have any harshness for me, but 6BL7GTA didn't have enough bass and dynamics for my taste. 

 I love the XF2's, I also like the fat boy's but those I find a bit harsh on the top. So that might be your issue. 

 I also want to try the gold lion's and the super tube 2C51's. Forgot what those are called.

 Neil_

 

Hrm does your endorsement of EL34 types mean you have strayed from the 3D21(A/B) family ?


----------



## blubliss

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Frihed89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_These group gripes accomplish what? Remind me._

 

At least one amp got delivered, Neil's.


----------



## jp11801

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Frihed89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 So let those among us who are without sin cast the first stone, eh?

 Mikhail has to make hard choices. If you have something positive to offer about how he can improve his business practices, call him and talk about it directly. That's my suggestion. These group gripes accomplish what? Remind me.

 I hope you all get your amps because they are beauties!_

 

"These group 'gripes' " first off let's address your use of the word gripe. While technically complaining about something could be considered a gripe I would prefer the use of the term absolutely legitimate complaint. Some of these amps are delayed one year plus. Your use of the word gripe has the effect of demeaning the poster as making a complaint that was unwarranted. This is clearly not the case. 

 Now let's address the second part, "call him and talk about it directly" HELLO did you read the thread title the use of the word "where" clearly indicated that attempts to reach SP were not successful??

 Now on to your last comment this thread accomplished the amp being delivered.


----------



## Elephas

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Frihed89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So let those among us who are without sin cast the first stone, eh?

 Mikhail has to make hard choices. If you have something positive to offer about how he can improve his business practices, call him and talk about it directly. That's my suggestion. These group gripes accomplish what? Remind me.

 I hope you all get your amps because they are beauties!_

 

I can help you experience the "Single Power Blackhole."

 Send me two of your amps for at least 9 months. Or, buy two amps and have them shipped to me, I'll look after them for you.

 After a few months, I'll tell you the amps are ready to be shipped to you. Send me thousands of dollars. But I won't ship the amps for at least another 4 months.

 Eventually, when I feel like it, I'll send you the amps. Don't know when that'll be, of course. Whenever you ask I'll tell you "sometime next week."


----------



## spritzer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Elephas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I can help you experience the "Single Power Blackhole."

 Send me two of your amps for at least 9 months. Or, buy two amps and have them shipped to me, I'll look after them for you.

 After a few months, I'll tell you the amps are ready to be shipped to you. Send me thousands of dollars. But I won't ship the amps for at least another 4 months.

 Eventually, when I feel like it, I'll send you the amps. Don't know when that'll be, of course. Whenever you ask I'll tell you "sometime next week."_

 

Have you decided what you are going to do about those amps being held hostage?


----------



## Elephas

I'll post an update in the "Supremus Forum."


----------



## spritzer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Elephas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'll post an update in the "Supremus Forum." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Cool.


----------



## Kang

Since this thread began, has anyone (aside from Neil) received their amp from SP?


----------



## tom hankins

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Since this thread began, has anyone (aside from Neil) received their amp from SP?_

 

I caught him at the airport a little bit ago and he said he was delivering an amp to San Francisco this weekend.
 Purk got his HE90s that were being worked on.
 He told me mine would go out within 30 days max. So I guess stuff is starting to move out.


----------



## Kang

Thanks, Tom, for the update. Hopefully we will all receive our amps soon.


----------



## Frihed89

I know Mikhail has serious problems with making and meeting commitments. What would this group suggest as a way of getting his attention more effectively?


----------



## xenithon

Stop sending over lump sums of thousands of dollars and praying of getting your amp (new, repaired or upgraded) before end of the year?


----------



## vcoheda

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *xenithon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Stop sending over lump sums of thousands of dollars and praying of getting your amp (new, repaired or upgraded) before end of the year?_

 

does he require full payment of an amp upon order. that's probably part of the problem. no real incentive to finish the work in a timely manner if you have 100 percent of the purchase price in pocket. a down payment with remainder due upon completion, i suspect, would give him the motivation to gets these amps completed in a more reasonable time frame - maybe. of course, that probably would not help people who are merely having repairs or upgrades that much.


----------



## Happy Camper

Ve hav vays!


----------



## blubliss

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vcoheda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_does he require full payment of an amp upon order. that's probably part of the problem. no real incentive to finish the work in a timely manner if you have 100 percent of the purchase price in pocket. a down payment with remainder due upon completion, i suspect, would give him the motivation to gets these amps completed in a more reasonable time frame - maybe. of course, that probably would not help people who are merely having repairs or upgrades that much._

 

He does not require full payment. I can't remember the percentage, maybe 50%, then 50% on delivery.


----------



## braillediver

I think Mikhail needs a little support here.

 The real problem is Mikhail is a nice guy and people expect fast turn around. Mikhail might make a reasonable estimate on the work but have no idea of the emergencies and other issues that will arise.

 I believe Purk sent his HE90’s to Mikhail a month or 2 ago desperate for a repair. So where should Purks needs be placed? 60-day minimum wait before Mikhail even gets to look at them? At the end of the line?

 Purk got his HE90’s back earlier this week. Are their other people waiting who have been waiting longer? Yes- much longer.

 Where should repairs and emergency needs go? 

 It would be really enlightening to have the amp manufacturers give an idea of the work they do. Hours a day distribution between R+D, assembly, repair, parts sourcing, incoming inspection, shipping and receiving, billing emails, answering questions, phone calls…………………..


 After all- what’s the guy do with his free time? He WORKS!


 Mitch


----------



## vcoheda

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *blubliss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_He does not require full payment. I can't remember the percentage, maybe 50%, then 50% on delivery._

 

if that's true, then he must just accept too many orders. plus it seems like he spends a decent amount of time building new amps, which seems odd, because they seem to be one-offs anyway. i'm sure there are other reasons as well - good and bad.

 to whose who are waiting, good luck. to those who are considering, be informed.


----------



## TheMarchingMule

I actually met him at today's Head-Fi San Mateo meet. He came rather late, and brought a whole bunch of huge amps. So he is still alive, people.


----------



## Happy Camper

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vcoheda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_if that's true, then he must just accept too many orders. plus it seems like he spends a decent amount of time building new amps, which seems odd, because they seem to be one-offs anyway. i'm sure there are other reasons as well - good and bad.

 to whose who are waiting, good luck. to those who are considering, be informed._

 

New releases create the most interest and fast orders. Many want to have the newest, bestest amps on the market.


----------



## mmwwhats

I was actually going to start a similar thread, because over the last few days he was not replying to my emails and I have three phone-numbers to reach him at that all have full voice-mail boxes. He is a very nice guy to deal with (just not so reliable) so I was worried that there was some emergency. I guess if others have had similar experiences in the past, there's nothing to worry about now and he's probably OK. Either way, I'd still like to complete my business with him. It'd be helpful if he had a receptionist.


----------



## jpelg

There have been a number of similiarly-themed threads on this subject (for Singlepower & other amp builders) over the past year or so. The good thing is that many people looking for an amp will be visiting Head-Fi & have an opportunity to read them all & decide for themselves whether the waiting is worth it to them, or if they should choose to buy elsewhere. 

 It's all about choice. If people have access to information, then they can make well-informed decisions about where to put their hard-earned dollars. 

 Whether the amp builder's practices improve or not, there should be less people caught unaware & complaining. Fool me once, shame on you. Fool me twice, shame on me.


----------



## tagosaku

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mmwwhats* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I was actually going to start a similar thread, because over the last few days he was not replying to my emails and I have three phone-numbers to reach him at that all have full voice-mail boxes. He is a very nice guy to deal with (just not so reliable) so I was worried that there was some emergency. I guess if others have had similar experiences in the past, there's nothing to worry about now and he's probably OK. Either way, I'd still like to complete my business with him. It'd be helpful if he had a receptionist._

 

Any luck for you?
 None for my MPX


----------



## mrarroyo

Mikhail is a great guy! one that sadly is overwork because of his great sounding amps! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I sent him an email and he responded within 24 hours, so I guess I am lucky.


----------



## number1sixerfan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *xenithon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Stop sending over lump sums of thousands of dollars and praying of getting your amp (new, repaired or upgraded) before end of the year?_

 

Agreed....it's not rocket science ppl...


----------



## tagosaku

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Mikhail is a great guy! one that sadly is overwork because of his great sounding amps! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I sent him an email and he responded within 24 hours, so I guess I am lucky. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Yes, you are very lucky.
 Looks like I am on his 'ignore' list now


----------



## tom hankins

Got my tracking numbers. My new mercury vapor balanced preamp will be here Sat.


----------



## jigster

Well, got an email from Mikhail on the 25th of June saying that my ES-1 "should be finally on it's way shortly (within 12 to 15 days if my scheduling goes as planned)". Well, at least this time he put in a disclaimer at the end. Its already the 15th day and sadly I still havent heard from him yet.....


----------



## tagosaku

I received an email from him yesterday saying that he will give me an 'update' for my amp next week (and it should be back here by end of next week).

 I really hope this happens


----------



## Elephas

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jigster* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, got an email from Mikhail on the 25th of June saying that my ES-1 "should be finally on it's way shortly (within 12 to 15 days if my scheduling goes as planned)". Well, at least this time he put in a disclaimer at the end. Its already the 15th day and sadly I still havent heard from him yet....._

 

Mikhail's "it will ship soon" promises are worthless.

 I asked specifically if upgrades for my two amps were fully completed and ready to ship before I sent him money. He said they were, so I paid.

 This was in Feb. 2008. I sent the amps in for upgrades in Aug. and Sept. 2007.

 It is now mid-July and still nothing. Are these the actions of a "great guy" and a reputable company?

 To say that I am extremely disappointed with Single Power is a massive understatement.


----------



## xenithon

Apologies for my lack of political correctness and/or tact, but it seems that for too many who worked for and paid (a lot of) hard-earned money...


----------



## takezo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Elephas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Mikhail's "it will ship soon" promises are worthless.

 I asked specifically if upgrades for my two amps were fully completed and ready to ship before I sent him money. He said they were, so I paid.

 This was in Feb. 2008. I sent the amps in for upgrades in Aug. and Sept. 2007.

 It is now mid-July and still nothing. Are these the actions of a "great guy" and a reputable company?

 To say that I am extremely disappointed with Single Power is a massive understatement._

 

i've ordered 3 times from mikhail in the past year and each time he was late in
 sending off the packages... but, each time, he made up for the delays with
 extra tubes, totaling up to $300+ now, to compensate... point being, i don't
 think he'd do that if he could help it. he must really be in a bind waiting for
 parts or he just doesn't have the man-power to get things done...

 i feel your frustration and hope you get your amps soon.


----------



## spartan123

I bought my second SP amp from a member here a few weeks ago. I was going to have it made, but then thought back to how long it took for the first one.

 All I have to say is, I hope SP gets it crap together. Mikhail sure makes some nice stuff.

 BTW, I got such a nice deal on the MPX3 amp and tubes I was actually happy I bought second hand. Instead of buying new. SP amp are built like tanks, so I had no fear of buying it second hand. (I think I am actually the 3rd owner)


----------



## tom hankins

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Elephas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Mikhail's "it will ship soon" promises are worthless.

 I asked specifically if upgrades for my two amps were fully completed and ready to ship before I sent him money. He said they were, so I paid.

 This was in Feb. 2008. I sent the amps in for upgrades in Aug. and Sept. 2007.

 It is now mid-July and still nothing. Are these the actions of a "great guy" and a reputable company?

 To say that I am extremely disappointed with Single Power is a massive understatement._

 

Didnt you tell Mikhail to hold off shipping until you saw the pictures of the upgrades? Didnt you get those pictures quite some time ago? I thought you had told Mikhail to hold off shipping the amps even though they have been complete for a while?


----------



## Rob N

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tom hankins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Got my tracking numbers. My new mercury vapor balanced preamp will be here Sat._

 

We need pics and info when it arrives!!


----------



## SteveM324

I'm in the market for a amp for a second system and I was considering SP among several other manufacturers. Mikhail might be a very nice person but after reading this thread, he won't be getting my money.


----------



## Elephas

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tom hankins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Didnt you tell Mikhail to hold off shipping until you saw the pictures of the upgrades? Didnt you get those pictures quite some time ago? I thought you had told Mikhail to hold off shipping the amps even though they have been complete for a while?_

 

I received some blurry closeup photos. Nothing indicated that the amps were completed and ready to ship.


----------



## vcoheda

i noticed that the single power information is no longer listed on the moon-audio website.


----------



## xenithon

It is still hosted there, but the link to it has been removed.


----------



## tom hankins

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Rob N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_We need pics and info when it arrives!!_

 

He screwed me again.
 He scheduled the pickups be never shipped them. I wish I would have done all of my payments by credit card. I would cancel my order, get all my emails together, and try to get my money from the CC company. As it is $3500.00 of what I sent was by check. I doubt I will ever see any of that again.


----------



## CD44hi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tom hankins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_He screwed me again.
 He scheduled the pickups be never shipped them. I wish I would have done all of my payments by credit card. I would cancel my order, get all my emails together, and try to get my money from the CC company. As it is $3500.00 of what I sent was by check. I doubt I will ever see any of that again._

 

Damn, sorry to hear this. As a singlepower gear owner, it pains me to hear of your situation (and that of others.) I do not think a company can survive for long in this situation. I do hope somehow Singlepower/Mikhail can by some sort of magic come together at the end and find a biz model that works for them.


----------



## Rob N

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tom hankins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_He screwed me again.
 He scheduled the pickups be never shipped them. I wish I would have done all of my payments by credit card. I would cancel my order, get all my emails together, and try to get my money from the CC company. As it is $3500.00 of what I sent was by check. I doubt I will ever see any of that again._

 

Has he actually got the amp ready to go?


----------



## CD44hi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Rob N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Has he actually got the amp ready to go?_

 

I know this was directed to Tom, but having been in his shoes and those of Neil (being screened by phone):
 Honestly, the issue is that after a while one doesn't know what to believe, given the lack of response or false promises. Whether "almost ready" or it is "ready to ship" means anything or it is just a desperate measure to keep you hanging. That is the exasperating thing.


----------



## tom hankins

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Rob N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Has he actually got the amp ready to go?_

 

So he has said, time after time. To tell you the truth I dont think Mikhail ever even started to build the amp until I started complaining to him a few months ago. This is my third high $$$ amp and WITHOUT A DOUBT the last time I ever do anything with SP. I have caught, and called him out, on lie after lie. 
 Like I said before....I wish I had done the whole purchase on my CC.
 My advice to anyone who might be thinking about dealing with SP is to pay nothing up front. And if you do, pay as little as posible and only with a CC.
 Document all transactions with email. 
 My next step is to contact the CC company, and the attorney general of Colorado and see if I have a chance of recovering any of my money.
 Being a repeat customer, and huge fan of SP in the past, this has been a hard pill to swallow. 
 This is without a doubt the worst experience I have had in over 30 years of buying and selling in the audio hobby.


----------



## penger

Yikes. I wish it was the case where the tracking didn't update in a timely manner. You have my sympathy. =/


----------



## mikeymad

Wow.... 

 I guess that I was lucky to buy used. I had my recent issues with my ES-1, but there was no way that I was sending it in with this environment going on with Mikhail.

 Buy used SP is my mato.... 

 Cheers,


----------



## Kang

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tom hankins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_He screwed me again.
 He scheduled the pickups be never shipped them. I wish I would have done all of my payments by credit card. I would cancel my order, get all my emails together, and try to get my money from the CC company. As it is $3500.00 of what I sent was by check. I doubt I will ever see any of that again._

 

UPDATE:

 One week later (7-19)

 SP called last night. My amp is done and will be shipped early next week so that it will arrive on next Saturday when I can be home. I've noticed that 2 head fiers received their amps this week.

 Bill


 Tom,

 It appears that this thread has not helped SP improve its business practices and the accuracy of its representations, as so many of us had hoped.

 For several months, I've been holding back from detailing my SP experience. Since last Nov, I've been out of $11,000 when an amp was shipped (ordered in Sept). It did not have the upgrades I ordered. It died in a couple a weeks. It sits in a spare bedroom as a useless paperweight.

 Since then, promise after promise, delay after delay, "next week" after "next week." SP once again committed to send the new amp last Wednesday. But it also promised to ship it last April, and many times since. The doorbell has not rung. No tracking number has been received.

 It's been 10-plus months of utter frustration. Mikhail is very nice to talk with, and an apparent "wiz kid", but in my 54 years on this planet, I've never experienced such treatment. Why is it so difficult to spend so much money? Why can't SP be upfront with customers?

 This a.m., I sent an e-mail to SP. The time has come to resolve the matter!

 Good luck, Tom.

 Bill


----------



## tom hankins

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Tom,

 It appears that this thread has not helped SP improve its business practices and the accuracy of its representations, as so many of us had hoped.

 For several months, I've been holding back from detailing my SP experience. Since last Nov, I've been out of $11,000 when an amp was shipped (ordered in Sept). It did not have the upgrades I ordered. It died in a couple a weeks. It sits in a spare bedroom as a useless paperweight.

 Since then, promise after promise, delay after delay, "next week" after "next week." SP once again committed to send the new amp last Wednesday. But it also promised to ship it last April, and many times since. The doorbell has not rung. No tracking number has been received.

 It's been 10-plus months of utter frustration. Mikhail is very nice to talk with, and an apparent "wiz kid", but in my 54 years on this planet, I've never experienced such treatment. Why is it so difficult to spend so much money? Why can't SP be upfront with customers?

 This a.m., I sent an e-mail to SP. The time has come to resolve the matter!

 Good luck, Tom.

 Bill_

 

There are three of us in this area that are friends and all of us are owed something from Mikhail. My $6K, another friend has almost $4K, and another spent $500.00 on tubes that didnt work. We are thinking about flying to the July 26th Singlepower headphone meet if our orders are not shipped by then, and trying to recover some of our losses. Maybe you should think about joining us?


----------



## chesebert

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mikeymad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wow.... 

 I guess that I was lucky to buy used. I had my recent issues with my ES-1, but there was no way that I was sending it in with this environment going on with Mikhail.

 Buy used SP is my mato.... 

 Cheers,_

 

you think buying used is a bullet-proof shield between you and SP? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 What if your amp breaks and needs fixing? 

 I think the value of SP amp whether used or new will go down..way down...mostly the depreciation will be based on perceived and actual risk in dealing with SP.


----------



## tom hankins

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *chesebert* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_you think buying used is a bullet-proof shield between you and SP? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What if your amp breaks and needs fixing? 

 I think the value of SP amp whether used or new will go down..way down...mostly the depreciation will be based on perceived and actual risk in dealing with SP._

 


 Build quality and sonics have never been an issue with me. If you do need work done on an amp, just take it local. No big deal.
 But anyone thinking about custom work, bought new...let the buyer beware.


----------



## Happy Camper

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tom hankins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_There are three of us in this area that are friends and all of us are owed something from Mikhail. My $6K, another friend has almost $4K, and another spent $500.00 on tubes that didnt work. We are thinking about flying to the July 26th Singlepower headphone meet if our orders are not shipped by then, and trying to recover some of our losses. Maybe you should think about joining us?_

 

Where's the popcorn?

 C'mon Mik, pick it up. Your product is better than this. A lot of newbs are reading with dropped jaws.


----------



## nor_spoon




----------



## Jon L

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Since then, promise after promise, delay after delay, "next week" after "next week." SP once again committed to send the new amp last Wednesday. But it also promised to ship it last April, and many times since. The doorbell has not rung. No tracking number has been received.

 It's been 10-plus months of utter frustration. Mikhail is very nice to talk with, and an apparent "wiz kid", but in my 54 years on this planet, I've never experienced such treatment. Why is it so difficult to spend so much money? Why can't SP be upfront with customers?_

 

I don't know how you guys haven't "blown a gasket" somewere by now. 

 Perhaps it's time to ban Singlepower from any Head-Fi meets or events until these outstanding issues are resolved?


----------



## third_eye

Sorry to hear of this mess and I hope all affected get their issues resolved. This is one of the reasons why I went with Ray's Raptor and did not even consider an SP new or used. Threads like these are very important not because they will necessarily change the behavior of the vendor but they at least give prospective buyers a fair warning.


----------



## blubliss

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tom hankins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_He screwed me again.
 He scheduled the pickups be never shipped them._

 

Sorry to hear about your experience. He has done this exact thing to me on several occasions.

 I am bummed because my ES-2 also needs some adjustments but i do not want to send it to the SP black hole.

 Right now he has $3500 from the Enigma he has "been shipping this week" for months and my second pair of R10s he is supposed to recable $7000. I've tried to cancel the Enigma 3 times but every time i call it is ready to ship. Why do i cave?

 It seems something drastic may need to happen for him to change? Not sure what that is? Boycott?


----------



## Kang

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *blubliss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Right now he has $3500 from the Enigma he has "been shipping this week" for months and my second pair of R10s he is supposed to recable $7000._

 

Perhaps we should learn how many of our fellow headfiers are waiting for SP to deliver. What did your order, when, and how much have you already paid?

 In my case, an ES-1, early September, about $11,000. Still waiting...

 UPDATE (7-19)

 The amp is done, and will arrive next Saturday when I can be home.


----------



## Akabeth

Jesus Christ... I knew he's a bit slow on order, but THAT slow on 10k++ orders?


----------



## vcoheda

i may be slightly off in the number, but i believe Wmcmanus has been waiting 2 years or more (or something like that) for an amp or amps from single power.


----------



## mikeymad

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *chesebert* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_you think buying used is a bullet-proof shield between you and SP? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What if your amp breaks and needs fixing? _

 

Not in the least. I wish there was a magic way to get amps in a timely fashion and get repairs and upgrades in less than a year (oh yeah, Ray and Jack). My point is that I would never wait that long to have an amp built when there are enough on the secondary market to try and buy.

 As far as fixing the amp. I just did it myself (my es-1 thread). People talked about warrenties and the like. But Sending your amp off for a year is no warrenty in my mind. I had two EE friends that I could call on if needed so that gave me more confinace. Would you go back to a car shop if they kept your car for repairs for a year? I don't think so.

 And I didn't really know that he was sitting on so many peoples money out there. Wow lets all hope for him to stay in good health.

 Cheers,


----------



## paul_lindemann

Yes, the one man show thing really hurts his responsivness...makes me think twice before buying his product!


----------



## Elephas

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Perhaps we should learn how many of our fellow headfiers are waiting for SP to deliver. From today's posts, SP seems to have a huge amount of our money.

 So, what did your order, when, and how much have you already paid?

 In my case, an ES-1, early September, about $11,000. Still waiting..._

 

My case, I bought a used Supra-XLR and a used ES-1 in Aug. and Sept. 2007. Then I stupidly sent them in for upgrades.

 I waited and wanted to sell the amps in Feb. 2008 but was told that they were completed and ready to ship. So I sent the money, totaling US$6600. Then nothing, no communications, no responses, no amps.

 When I asked for photo documentation last month, Mikhail was still insisting that the amps were ready to ship. I didn't believe him, and told him that even if the amps are ready to ship to hold off until I see the photos. This was the comment I made to Mikhail on the phone that Tom_hankins referred to previously.

 The photos he sent to me were closeups of some parts and most were blurry. The photos don't show anything that could indicate a completed amp.

 Suppose you were asked to take photos of an amp to document that it has been upgraded and is complete and ready to ship. Of course, you would take some closeup photos. But wouldn't you also take some overviews of the entire amp? With the cover off and showing everything inside? None of the photos I received showed anything resembling an amp that is completed.

 In the email he still insists that the amps have been ready to ship "for over three months."


----------



## DemonicLemming

I'm sort of surprised that no one's paid him a personal visit yet, to check on the actual status of their amps.

 I know if I spent $15,000 on an amp and couldn't even get an email response back, I'd buy a $400 plane ticket and see what the problem was.

 Then again, I'm a hot-headed 23 year old who thinks being direct is the best way to get things done.


----------



## Rob N

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vcoheda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i may be slightly off in the number, but i believe Wmcmanus has been waiting 2 years or more (or something like that) for an amp or amps from single power._

 

That's not far off the time that I've been waiting


----------



## Elephas

If anyone reading this thread is wondering how or why anyone can wait for months...

 1. Mikhail is easy to reach when you want to buy an amp. But afterwards he is difficult to reach. He is unresponsive and rarely returns emails or phone calls quickly. It may take several weeks for him to respond to you. He usually ignores requests for info about the status of your amp. He responds much faster when you ask for a refund or want to cancel your order and will try to talk you out of it by making promises that it will be shipped soon. He may offer you extra free tubes or accessories to try to keep your business. Mikhail is a very smooth-talker.

 2. When you do reach him and talk to him on the phone or receive an email from him, he is polite and apologetic. He will give assurances, apologize for the delay, say he will get right on it.

 3. After broken promise after broken promise and you are left hanging, you need to go through the "trying to contact Mikhail" process again. This can take up to several weeks. He is usually unreachable and unresponsive.

 4. Then, when you finally get a response, the cycle begins again. He is apologetic, polite and says he will get right on it.

 This is how waiting for an amp can turn into a year-long ordeal.

 As trusting customers, we are completely dependent on his honesty. If he tells you that your amp is ready to ship, wouldn't you believe him and send him the money? After all, he can't be expected to send you the amp without receiving the money first.

 But then you don't receive your amp as promised, and the waiting continues. Now he has your money and you are still waiting for your amp.

 I'm frustrated and angry, but what else can I do besides waiting? I asked for my money back but never received a response. I don't even feel like talking to Mikhail on the phone anymore, he'll just give his usual assurances, apologize for the delay, etc. etc.

 I'm still sitting here with no amps after sending him the money five months ago.


----------



## Beav

This is very disturbing. I've followed this thread for awhile now, and kept thinking, he can't be doing this, not the guy I've talked with many times, the guy who makes such a great amp. But now, after reading of all the horror stories, and no response to it from the accused, I guess it is true. A product's worth, is a combination of build quality, sound quality, and customer service. The first two for Mikhail's products are state of the art, the last is an example of the worst that a company can provide. I am saddened, very saddened.


----------



## Asr

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *paul_lindemann* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes, the one man show thing really hurts his responsivness...makes me think twice before buying his product!_

 

Singlepower is _not_ a one-man operation. I have direct personal evidence that Mikhail employs a small team of people that help with the business, including at least one person who answers the business phoneline for him. Mikhail also has at least two offices - a machining shop and a warehouse.


----------



## Kang

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Elephas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 I'm frustrated and angry, but what else can I do besides waiting? I asked for my money back but never received a response. I don't even feel like talking to Mikhail on the phone anymore, he'll just give his usual assurances, apologize for the delay, etc. etc.

 I'm still sitting here with no amps after sending him the money five months ago._

 


 SP should respond immediately to all customers, particularly when a refund is requested.


----------



## Elephas

My situation is more complicated because the amps were sent in for upgrades. If it was a new amp I ordered and still haven't received, the refund process would be easier.

 --

 Another question one might ask is how come we haven't read about this earlier, or more often? If this is true, wouldn't more people be posting?

 Single Power holds some "leverage" over us because we are eager to receive our amps. Mikhail can tell you that he'll move your amp to 1st priority. He may offer an additional option for free, or give you discounts.

 Truth to tell, it doesn't really matter to me when Kang or Tom_hankins receive their amps. I just want mine as soon as possible. And when some extra freebies or discounts are dangled, it is tempting to tell oneself to wait some more.

 Neil_vg created this thread and received his amp soon after. It was an extra incentive for Mikhail to move his amp to top priority.

 Making these (negative) posts about Single Power isn't endearing me to Mikhail. As soon as I have done so, he has less and less incentive to work on my amp. It was the only "leverage" I have over him, and as soon as I used it, it is gone. He'll make many promises and try to be accomodating if you threaten to make things public, but not after.

 Now, I'm on his blacklist and he has little reason to treat me well. I'm no longer a "good customer." He has all the more reason to treat Kang or Tom_hankins better, and ship their amps sooner. This way, he can paint me as a "problem customer" and explain to other customers that I am an anomaly, someone making trouble and unreasonable requests. He may imply that I'm just trying to get freebies, discounts, etc.

 I'm posting in part because of others' frustrations. If I was the only one, I probably would just endure it. If speaking out turns out counter-productive for me, I don't care. I'm prepared to count my two amps (worth $4000 each when shipped to him) in Mikhail's possession and the $6600 I sent him as total losses. I'm also prepared to go further, whether a lawsuit or other measures, to achieve some satisfaction and justice.


----------



## krmathis

** Shakes head **

 Singlepower had some reputation around here, but the last bits of it are gone now...
 He will never get any of my $$


----------



## braillediver

At some point this becomes a legal matter and not just late in shipping.

 How can we use the collective Wisdom and Skills of Head-Fi Members to help resolve this?

 1-Do we have any Lawyers or people experienced in the Legal Field?
 2-Has anyone reported SinglePower to the (?) Colorado better Business Bureau?
 3-Will the people directly involved set up a contact person to accumulate and document the extent and amount of money involved.

 If we have the above information the Members directly involved could (?) report SP to the local Police Department- lots of them have internet fraud divisions. At some point this becomes a legal matter and not just late in shipping.

 If you paid via Money Orders were they Postal Money Orders? Can you Contact the Postal Inspector and file a claim?

 If you paid via Credit Card can you start to process a charge back?

 If you paid via PayPal can you still file a complaint or is it too long since paying.


 If we clearly articulate the steps that can and will be taken- Maybe Mikhail will remedy the problems. If not then they should move forward with the full penalty of the law.

 Mikhail is aware of this thread. Let him know clearly what will be done if he doesn’t repay or deliver the amps in a timely fashion.


 I hope everyone if made whole and this problem or problems are resolved.

 Mitch


----------



## Guss2

Well,I know Tyrion(Mike) is a lawyer and he could probably steer you guys in the right direction.I'm really sorry so many of Head-Fi's members are having to deal with this crap.This almost makes me feel bad about how cranky I got with Justin for taking so long with my Aristaeus,sorry dude.It's performed flawlessly and sounds beautiful as well.Gary


----------



## third_eye

Fraud division of the local Police Department where SP is based is a good option. I once recovered $1500 for a Sinn watch that I bought through a "dealer" on ebay. Amazingly, when I reported the guy, there were already similar stories as mine so they were prepared to take action.


----------



## olblueyez

So now that SinglePower has been removed from the list of preferred vendors (temporary or otherwise) who will be the new king of sound quality. If your going to knock Mikhail then suggestions for where potential customers should go seems in order. I was thinking of ordering an amp from him but this thread has made that decision very easy.


----------



## xenithon

Hmmm, I *woo*nder where.


----------



## third_eye

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *olblueyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So now that SinglePower has been removed from the list of preferred vendors (temporary or otherwise) who will be the new king of sound quality. If your going to knock Mikhail then suggestions for where potential customers should go seems in order. I was thinking of ordering an amp from him but this thread has made that decision very easy._

 

Ray Samuels, Woo Audio, and Headroom would be a good place to start for great sound quality AND great customer service.


----------



## elrod-tom

This is sad...Mikhail was one of the first people I met when I became really involved with headphone audio. Nice guy...

 This looks pretty serious to me. I would hope, given what's going on in this thread, that the man would contact his waiting customers and put together an action plan to fix all this. Folks can't be blamed for jumping to conclusions with this level of problems.


----------



## n_maher

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *elrod-tom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This is sad...Mikhail was one of the first people I met when I became really involved with headphone audio. Nice guy..._

 

Agreed Tom, I've never had anything other than positive experiences with Mikhail at meets and I've never been a customer. But what used to look like isolated instances of missed deadlines (a few years ago) now looks more like the SOP and appears to be getting worse, much worse.


----------



## Kang

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *elrod-tom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This looks pretty serious to me. I would hope, given what's going on in this thread, that the man would contact his waiting customers and put together an action plan to fix all this. Folks can't be blamed for jumping to conclusions with this level of problems._

 

x2. SP should contact each and every customer tomorrow, state final delivery dates, and meet them with no exceptions and no excuses. Quality must remain topnotch.


----------



## Aura

For the past few months I've generally accepted the fact that Mikhail takes a long time to complete transactions. 

 But to be sent tens of thousands of dollars from (what appears to be) numerous buyers and not complete any of the transactions that he has been paid for is an entirely different matter. It's mindblowing that someone like Mikhail could let himself get into such a pitfall. 

 I took delivery of my used MPX3 yesterday, and it is a wonderful unit. Would it have been worth 10-11 months (bare minimum) of waiting? I'm not sure. 

 Tom, Elephas, and everyone else - I hope some good can come out of this ordeal. Best wishes all.


----------



## xenithon

Whilst I am unsure of what it may do for the cashflow / balance sheet (I do not have much business-running acumen), I think SP should still try and turn things around by halting all new orders, period. 

 Then set the coming 2/4/6 months - or however long it would take - to finish all upgrades and orders placed and paid for. Whilst I know money talks, perhaps it would be best to do that on a _first come first served_ basis - that is, do the oldest outstanding work and make their way to the most recent.


----------



## braillediver

Mikhail needs to step forward and say something in this thread about how he intends to resolve these problems. His continued silence and non-communication with his customers will leave them no other option than to pursue legal means to resolve this. If legal means are pursued then Mikhail and he alone is responsible for the consequences.


 Is he still taking orders? Seems the first step would be to stop taking on more work and resolve all the outstanding issues.

 Something to consider is to give Mikhail 30 days or some finite period of time to resolve the issues. In that time people could form an action plan and become organized. If he doesn’t respond or resolve the issues in that time frame then the only option would be to move forward with more drastic measures.


 Mitch


----------



## tagosaku

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *xenithon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ turn things around by halting all new orders, ._

 

and stop playing with new ideas.


----------



## immtbiker

I have started a thread to get an idea of how much outstanding money that Mikhail has, including amps sent back for repair.

 I believe the amount is much more than we think and the amount might be pretty staggering.

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f5/sin...7/#post4472293

 I am going to do the same thing regarding the disappearance of Xin after taking thousands of dollars for his new (old now) Reference and SM amps, plus amps sent in for upgrades.


----------



## guzziguy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *third_eye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ray Samuels, Woo Audio, and Headroom would be a good place to start for great sound quality AND great customer service._

 

Add HeadAmp and Eddie Current to this list.

 Edit: Oops, forgot about Pete Millet. His amps are great too.


----------



## Ricey20

My recent experience is much like the rest. I ordered some tube adapters and he said he would ship them out a certain day. He finally shipped it out 2 weeks after he said he would and after I sent him the money. I'm expecting them early this week. Seems like hes too busy to even ship out smaller already in stock items. I have a Supra XLR that I bought from someone here on Head-fi. It sounds AWESOME but I dont think I'd have the patience to wait over a year for it if I had bought new.


----------



## riceboy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ricey20* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My recent experience is much like the rest. I ordered some tube adapters and he said he would ship them out a certain day. He finally shipped it out 2 weeks after he said he would and after I sent him the money. I'm expecting them early this week. Seems like hes too busy to even ship out smaller already in stock items. I have a Supra XLR that I bought from someone here on Head-fi. It sounds AWESOME but I dont think I'd have the patience to wait over a year for it if I had bought new._

 

I hope you get your tubes. I ordered some about a month and half ago and got 2 emails at separate times assuring me they were going to be shipped and the tubes have yet to arrive. I've called twice and emailed a few times with no results. I did get some tubes and adapters after a month of waiting and getting assurances from Mikhail that they were shipped. In the end he did ship them 2 Day air Fedex and threw in a few extra tubes for the wait, which I very much appreciated.

 I really hope that everyone that has an amp they ordered, waiting for upgrades, or repairs get them. I'm still saddened to hear all of these occurrences with SinglePower as I love his amps and Mikhail is a nice guy as well. I hope that he works out the business issues very, very soon.


----------



## Quint

I’ve only spoken to Mikhail a couple of times, but he does seem very friendly, and even put me in touch with the gentleman I eventually bought my R10s from. But, frankly, the grumblings (and outright screams) about wait times and quality issues scared the hell out of me, and I eventually went elsewhere. I don’t doubt the sonic quality of his offerings, but his customer service IMHO needs a serious upgrade. When the term “legal action,” starts getting bandied about by customers, you might want to reevaluate your business model.


----------



## Elephas

The following are my personal observations based on my own limited experience.

 Another way Single Power has leverage over customers is through discounts and freebies.

 When we talk about discounts and freebies at McDonald's, it is pretty straightforward. Clip a Sunday coupon and get 25% off your Big Mac meal. Get the latest promotional toy for free and collect all 24 action figures.

 When it is about Single Power, and also high-end audio in general, it gets more complicated.

 None of us want to pay more than we have to. We definitely don't want to pay more than other customers for the same thing. But my experience with Single Power indicates that not all customers receive the same pricing. When I saw Single Power's pricing list for the first time, it reminded me of some other price lists, such as some high-end cables like this:

 Cable 1 $25,000
 Cable 2 $15,000
 Cable 3 $10,000
 Cable 4 $5000
 Cable 5 $3000

 It seems like there's an extra zero in there somewhere. It is obvious that these are suggested retail prices and not the real prices. But how do you know what you should expect to pay? The high-end audio salesman will talk to you, and often try to "feel you out." Depending on what he thinks you can pay, what your knowledge level is, who you are, how you talk, what car you drive, what watch you're wearing, etc. he may offer you 10%, 15% or maybe 25% off. If he hasn't made a sale in a long time, he might even go as low as 40% off. The profit margins are so high that he can probably sell at 60% off or more and still make money. But the salesman wants to maximize each sale. Sales volume might not be very high and the pool of potential customers isn't very deep. He also wants repeat business, and the more you buy the larger the potential discount. He might also assess the probability that you'll blab about your special deal all over the Internet. It can be beneficial to gain a salesman's trust this way.

 Now, you might think that this is normal business practice and therefore OK. It isn't against the law in most countries, as far as I know. It's also the practice in modern art, expensive cars, jewelry, luxury items such as watches, furniture and haute couture, etc. But I think it is insidious in some ways. Many people involved in high-end audio are relatively wealthy. If $10,000 disappears from their bank account some might not even notice. It's when "normal" people encounter this phenomenon that concerns me. A student saving up all his earnings from part-time jobs for a year in order to buy that amp. A newbie to Head-Fi who reads about the latest amp and spends half his savings on it. Someone who is "reaching" and buying something that stretches his finances. Someone eating Ramen to afford it. I'm sure you can think of other such people, it might even be yourself. These people are not likely to be repeat customers. They aren't going to be "preferred" or "VIP" customers. They are probably not going to be offered the "best" pricing. 

 My experience with Ray Samuels Audio, Eddie Current and HeadAmp leads me to believe that their pricing is fixed and straightforward. I paid what everyone else paid for their Hornet, Pico, Zana Deux. When I bought a Zana Deux, when I placed and then canceled an order for an Apache, and when I placed an order for a Blue Hawaii SE, I didn't exchange many words with Craig, Ray or Justin. I never talked to them over the phone. But Single Power is different.

 Single Power's complicated product range and customizations basically necessitates a consultation with Mikhail. During the consultation, or negotiations, he may try to up-sell you. He might do what other high-end audio salesmen do and tries to feel you out. How much do you know? What's your budget? How much higher can you comfortably go? How likely are you to buy another amp next year? Then you are given pricing info. The "real" price you are expected to pay, not the retail price list. These prices may change and evolve as you negotiate further over time.

 Personally, I dislike this practice of "variable pricing" in the audio industry. I admit I've sometimes been a beneficiary. Did I pay the lowest price possible? I don't know. Did I pay more than the next guy for the same item? I would hate to think so.

 Single Power uses its complicated product line and customizations to obfuscate its overall "real" pricing structure for each customer. If my amp is unique, I can't compare it to another Head-fier's amp, who may have paid $500 less than I did. Since there may be no direct equivalent, it is difficult to assess the "real" price.


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *braillediver* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_At some point this becomes a legal matter and not just late in shipping.

 How can we use the collective Wisdom and Skills of Head-Fi Members to help resolve this?

 1-Do we have any Lawyers or people experienced in the Legal Field?
 2-Has anyone reported SinglePower to the (?) Colorado better Business Bureau?
 3-Will the people directly involved set up a contact person to accumulate and document the extent and amount of money involved.

 If we have the above information the Members directly involved could (?) report SP to the local Police Department- lots of them have internet fraud divisions. At some point this becomes a legal matter and not just late in shipping.

 If you paid via Money Orders were they Postal Money Orders? Can you Contact the Postal Inspector and file a claim?

 If you paid via Credit Card can you start to process a charge back?

 If you paid via PayPal can you still file a complaint or is it too long since paying.


 If we clearly articulate the steps that can and will be taken- Maybe Mikhail will remedy the problems. If not then they should move forward with the full penalty of the law.

 Mikhail is aware of this thread. Let him know clearly what will be done if he doesn’t repay or deliver the amps in a timely fashion.


 I hope everyone if made whole and this problem or problems are resolved.

 Mitch_

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Guss2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well,I know Tyrion(Mike) is a lawyer and he could probably steer you guys in the right direction.I'm really sorry so many of Head-Fi's members are having to deal with this crap.This almost makes me feel bad about how cranky I got with Justin for taking so long with my Aristaeus,sorry dude.It's performed flawlessly and sounds beautiful as well.Gary_

 

I'm not an attorney in Colorado so can't really advise or assist anyone regarding this. However, I'm sure there is an attorney or 100 n Denver that would be willing to assist those that have issues.


----------



## chesebert

CO Consumer Protection Law

http://www.ago.state.co.us/consprot/...s/CCPA2007.pdf

 I think sections 6-1-105, 6-1-113 are sections of interest. I see $500 recovery min and 3X damage max + possible attorney fee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 If I am reading correctly, I think the state attorney gets the money if they bring the law suit. 

 <disclaimer> I got the info directly from the CO state website on consumer protection. I am not an attorney; information stated above are publicly avaliable and does not consitute any opinion, understanding, or advice from me; and should not be taken as such; and any reliance on the information posted is unjustified, except where the information is avaliable directly from the office of CO attorney general. Potential claimants should consult with CO attorney general office and/or qualifed attroneys directly.</disclaimer>


----------



## atbglenn

Deleted my comment because I'm not personally affected by SinglePower. Sorry about that....


----------



## elrod-tom

Just a reminder:

 This thread is discussing issues relating to SinglePower's business practices BY ITS CUSTOMERS. Should several folks with no skin in this game elect to come in and fan the flames, that would be regrettable...and probably ultimately get the thread closed. As I'm hopeful that something positive comes out of this whole mess, I don't see where that would do anyone much good.

 It's always easiest to kick someone when they are down. To the extent that anyone has any thoughts about doing so, please don't. If you have a legitimate and relevant story to tell, by all means do so. But don't enter the thread as a bystander interested only in seeing a good old fashioned internet discussion board ****-storm...that serves no good purpose in this situation.

 Thanks to all for your consideration with regard to your posts in this thread thus far. Let's keep it that way.


----------



## neilvg

<sad> 

 I agree that Mikhail should post here. With most of the people I have spoken to, beyond just the wait time, the most frustrating issue is the false promises and missed expectations. This needs to stop. If Mikhail had stated that his amps would take a looong time, and that a status report would be issues at say, 50% completion and then when it was truly ready to be shipped out - Mikhail would avoid spending way too much time on the phone speaking with upset customers, and more leeway and less frustration with at least a system that gave people a reasonable wait time. This way, even if he didn't change his business plan (which I think he definitely should - since, well, he really doesn't have one right now), he can at least avoid pissing people off further with unrealistic delivery statements.

 The other sad thing is that words once spoken, and even more so for words once written, cannot easily be erased. Even if SP fixes their model/business practice, this thread and I'm sure the new one created to itemize the current outstanding orders - will serve as a severe reminder and informer, for all those reading up on and looking to buy an SP amp in the future. Really, headfi is one of the only games in town, maybe the only game, for super high-end headphone info proliferation. 

 To have this negative information publically avaiable and with such an outspoken response - and with much forewarning that this type of action would be taken - it's not like this has just started happening to folks, it's just that many of us are now fed up and less fearful to take it out in the open - reminds me of how many business owners, after tasting a bit of success, shoot themselves in the foot with self-sabotage due to bad habits and a psychologically based self-destructive mentality.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *elrod-tom* 
_It's always easiest to kick someone when they are down. To the extent that anyone has any thoughts about doing so, please don't. If you have a legitimate and relevant story to tell, by all means do so. But don't enter the thread as a bystander interested only in seeing a good old fashioned internet discussion board ****-storm...that serves no good purpose in this situation._

 

I totally agree with Elrod-Tom here. This isn't a flame war - this is something that we here who have been posting are SAD about. The fact we are posting is because it has come to this for many of us. The only reason I even continue to post is because I am the OP and feel partially tied into what has been brewing here. Please do not post for frivolous reasons, or because you want to get in on some perceived SP-flame war - which this is NOT.

 Neil


----------



## tfarney

Deleted because I have no skin in this game.


----------



## Asr

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *braillediver* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_At some point this becomes a legal matter and not just late in shipping.

 How can we use the collective Wisdom and Skills of Head-Fi Members to help resolve this?

 1-Do we have any Lawyers or people experienced in the Legal Field?_

 

I know of one Head-Fier who describes his occupation as "Attorney" and lives in Denver. I don't know if he specializes in a field that could help us, or if he would be willing to either (in the chance that his field is beneficiary), so I won't name him, but the fact remains there _is_ a legal professional on Head-Fi who lives in Denver. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The initiated shouldn't have too hard of a time finding out who I'm referring to.


----------



## guzziguy

At a minimum, this person should be able to recommend several local attorneys that could help with these issues.


----------



## Uncle Erik

About the legal talk, remember that there's considerable diversity of citizenship among the customers. An attorney or firm in Colorado may not be the best answer for everyone.


----------



## Rob N

Has anyone spoken to Mikhail in the last few days?

 All I get is an answer phone


----------



## immtbiker

Only a couple of people have responded in my thread:

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f5/mod...ikhail-343787/

 I am getting e-mails and PM's which basically state that people don't want to come forward in fear of retaliation and even longer wait times or no resolution whatsoever.

 I can empathize, but if this is the case, then the situation is even more volatile than previously thought. If a member has to fear that s/he won't get their money back or product delivered because of a complaint, then what kind of manufacturer are we talking about here.

 Mikhail might be in a little over his head, but I would be surprized to find out that he is more dishonest than a couple of white lies and procrastination.

 I feel that Mikhail, like Xin, needs to shut down his new order taking, and provide a "written in stone" timeframe for each of his outstanding new purchases and repairs. If he is in trouble, I'm sure the good natured members of Head-Fi would be willing to help him out to resolve this, even if it takes some time.
 But silence, and new orders currently being taken are not acceptable.

 If everyone was to speak out about what they are owed, even if it's 50-60 people, then we will know what is on the table and cut through the fog and clear this mess up, one case at a time.

 C'mon people. Post in the other thread and let's see what we are truly dealing with here. There is no reason to "send in the hounds" yet, until it seems like no effort is being made to clear this up.


----------



## chesebert

If anyone is looking for legal rep..here is a good website I use to pick mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Find A Lawyer, Attorney, Law Firms and Attorneys - Lawyers.com

 Look for AV rated...(yes I know its a popularity contest among attorneys..but its the only semi-reasonable measure of performance


----------



## Genetic

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *chesebert* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If anyone is looking for legal rep..here is a good website I use to pick mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 (...)

 the only semi-reasonable measure of performance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Speaking of ''measure of performance'' there is one you seems forgetting:

 How usefull is hiring a lawyer if you seek (taking a wild guess here) to obtain a less than $5000 compensation, if the total amount for the legal fees are equal or above that figure?

 Legal actions in these type of case are probably best served by the amp owners themselves under local consumer laws. Want to go to Colorado to experience your own skills in that matter? 

 There's also the possibility of a ''group action'' ( sorry for not using the proper common law terms here) for similar cases. Yep I would be curious about how on earth this could be done with a complex mixture of US residents and non-residents....

 Legal action...that's the ticket.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Amicalement

 PS
 Seems to me that Aaron's recent actions are more usefulls.


----------



## chesebert

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Genetic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Speaking of ''measure of performance'' there is one you seems forgetting:

 How usefull is hiring a lawyer if you seek (taking a wild guess here) to obtain a less than $5000 compensation, if the total amount for the legal fees are equal or above that figure?_

 

You should consult with an attorney regarding litigation strategy before posting; at least you should read the statutes first (consumers have many options when they are wronged).


----------



## Genetic

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *chesebert* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You should consult with an attorney regarding litigation strategy before posting; at least you should read the statutes first (consumers have many options when they are wronged)._

 

I dont ''consult'' attorneys even when they are in my classroom...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Amicalement


 PS
 Seems to me that you did not understand one word of my post.


----------



## elrod-tom

I've just deleted some posts that were engaging in speculation about $$$ amounts. Let's not do that...let's let anyone who wishes to do so post their FACTUAL amounts in the other thread.


----------



## terriblepaulz

No skin in this game - just a humble country lawyer offering my 2 cents.

 This is a small class action case. IMO, aggrieved SP customers should use head-fi as a networking tool to come to a collective decision regarding pursuing litigation or other remedy. If litigation is the answer, multiple members pooling their resources to pay what should be a hefty retainer (I know I would ask for at least $10-$15K) will ease the pain.

 Hire local counsel in the county where SP holds all or most of its assets. This case is less about liability than collection.

 As far as attorney's fees go, they can be awarded in a case like this if fraud can be proved, or pursuant to a consumer protection statute (my state, Illinois, allows for fee awards for violations of the Consumer Fraud Act - I would be surprised if Colorado did not have a similar statute).

 As far as other remedies go, law enforcement will tell you this is a civil matter. You can try your luck with state or local consumer protection officials, but you may have better luck opening your window and shouting really loud.

 Of course the really cruddy thing is that Mikhail could just eventually go BK, and as all SP customers are unsecured creditors, they would get bupkus.


----------



## TreAdidas

I got some skin in the game. Mikhail has my amp and after being told the amp should be here by now i decided to casually stroll through the forums. To my dismay I stumbled upon this thread. 

 Honesty is key here and I feel like I'm being lied to and that is what upsets me.

 So I have nothing new to add but this: The last time I paid this much for services complete with white lies, my pee burned.

 Ok ok bad humor but I figured what the hell sounds like a few of us could use it.


----------



## tom hankins

Mine showed up yesterday. I got about 6-7 hours with the speaker system with it and close to one hour with the balanced 650.
 I had every intention of sending this amp back if it had even one tiny flaw. it hasnt shown any so far. i have yet to move in the better tube set and it is still a very, very good preamp. 
 Same powerful big SP sound but more neutral and transparent than any of the others from SP I have heard. Ton of detail. and huge soundstage with the most depth my system has shown so far. 
 So now I am thinking I probably will do bussiness again once he gets caught up. 
 I will be doing head to head comparisons with the Audio research Ref. 3 and VTL 7.5 preamps both in mine and my friends systems. Not sure if this matters or not but my local friend also got his 500.00 bucks worth of tubes.
 The power supply is using 
 2-WE393A rectifiers
 1-6n45
 3-0a3
 I am currently using a pair of TungSol Roundplates into a quad of Sylvania VT-231s on the preamp section. I am going to roll in some 2c51s and RCA 6bl7gta today after work. I think the sound should get even more detailed and dynamic than it already is with these tubes.


----------



## tagosaku

Congrats and glad to here you got your amp


----------



## grawk

congrats tom. Hopefully this means Mikhail is getting his backlog resolved.


----------



## Rob N

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tom hankins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Mine showed up yesterday. I got about 6-7 hours with the speaker system with it and close to one hour with the balanced 650.
 I had every intention of sending this amp back if it had even one tiny flaw. it hasnt shown any so far. i have yet to move in the better tube set and it is still a very, very good preamp. 
 Same powerful big SP sound but more neutral and transparent than any of the others from SP I have heard. Ton of detail. and huge soundstage with the most depth my system has shown so far. 
 So now I am thinking I probably will do bussiness again once he gets caught up. 
 I will be doing head to head comparisons with the Audio research Ref. 3 and VTL 7.5 preamps both in mine and my friends systems. Not sure if this matters or not but my local friend also got his 500.00 bucks worth of tubes.
 The power supply is using 
 2-WE393A rectifiers
 1-6n45
 3-0a3
 I am currently using a pair of TungSol Roundplates into a quad of Sylvania VT-231s on the preamp section. I am going to roll in some 2c51s and RCA 6bl7gta today after work. I think the sound should get even more detailed and dynamic than it already is with these tubes._

 

Please can you post as much as possible about your amp as mine will have a somewhat similar power supply (although more complex with more tubes)


----------



## Genetic

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tom hankins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So now I am thinking I probably will do bussiness again once he gets caught up. _

 

Nice review....but I'm totaly amazed by your sudden change of attitude. Reading the ups and downs of your emotional roller-coaster in this thread it's simply flabergasting . It's nothing short of a good exemple of Stockholm syndrome...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Good news at least you have it.

 Amicalement


----------



## riceboy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tom hankins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Not sure if this matters or not but my local friend also got his 500.00 bucks worth of tubes._

 

I'm glad that you got in your amp. Just as a side update as well is that I got in touch with Mikhail and when we talked he said that my tubes are going out. I think Mikhail is clearing his backlog. Once again, thanks for the update on your amp and I'm glad it's sounding great. Looking forward to more impressions as well.


----------



## Ricey20

I'm still waiting for the tube adapters. Hopefully I get them today or sometime this week. I sure do hope Mikhail fixes his business as I may want to upgrade my SupraXLR sometime down the line. If not I may have to sell it and try a 307A.


----------



## Kang

Tom,

 Congrats on the splendid news. What amp did you purchase? Any pictures? From your description, it seems that Mikhail continues to reach new sonic levels.

 Hopefully, we will all receive our amps soon.

 Bill


----------



## ldj325

Great so 1 amp gets shipped and one set of tubes promised to ship--and this means that Singlepower is clearing their backlog and no doubt changing long held negative business practices--right! Seems like simply a bit of damage control to me.


----------



## third_eye

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ldj325* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Great so 1 amp gets shipped and one set of tubes promised to ship--and this means that Singlepower is clearing their backlog and no doubt changing long held negative business practices--right! Seems like simply a bit of damage control to me._

 

x2.....completely agree.


----------



## panyncor

I'm very happy to report that my Harmony XLR, ordered in March, arrived this week.

 I've been avoiding this forum the last couple weeks because I was busy and depressed about not having my amp. My experience was remarkably similar to what people have reported here, but I'm glad I didn't see the thread until now -- it would only have magnified my anxiety.

 After I've had a bit more time with the amp, I'll post impressions in the thread I started on it back in March. I've learned from experience that it's important not to make snap judgments about new gear, and I haven't yet compared it against my other equipment. But preliminary impression: This is one exquisite beast.


----------



## Kang

More good news. SP called yesterday evening. My ES-1 is done! It will be shipped early next week so that it will arrive next Saturday when I can be home. 

 I can't wait to hear it.


----------



## tom hankins

Kang, and panyncor.
 Hope the wait ends up being worth it for you guys. It has for me.


----------



## Frihed89

How many angry people are left? I am seriously curious, because there's a lot of people talking who are not directly affected.

 How many people have had their orders filled since this thread started? How many have not?


----------



## DemonicLemming

I'd also be interested in seeing how many people who were quite scathing in earlier posts who, after receiving their gear, do a complete flip and say they'd order stuff from SinglePower again.


----------



## 928GTS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DemonicLemming* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'd also be interested in seeing how many people who were quite scathing in earlier posts who, after receiving their gear, do a complete flip and say they'd order stuff from SinglePower again._

 


 I remember looking at the Xin forums and Xin posted saying how he was back and I was expecting people to crazy on him but all I read was "We're so glad you're back!" and "Now I can finally place my order with you!"


 Huh?


----------



## DemonicLemming

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *928GTS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I remember looking at the Xin forums and Xin posted saying how he was back and I was expecting people to crazy on him but all I read was "We're so glad you're back!" and "Now I can finally place my order with you!"


 Huh?_

 

Yeah...there was a Xin thread, I forget which one, where I made a pretty in-depth and detailed post as to how the whole thing with manufacturers disappearing, and how their clients as a community treat them, as seen be a relative "outsider".

 It just boggles me as to how someone can spend thousands of dollars, go months without any contact whatsoever, and become increasingly angry and adamant that they'll never have anything to do with the company again - until their stuff shows up. Then they can't think of enough words to praise the equipment - which, ok, I can understand - but they also seem to completely gloss over the fact that for the past few months, they were close to removing the amp builder's liver with a fork. Not talking any specific members or companies, just the general feeling I get.

 It makes me wonder if, at some point in the future, those people will order from the same manufacturer and have the same thing happen.....will they react the same? If so, what would they say if you showed them what they said at the end of their ordeal the last time they ordered something?

 Just all those psychology classes I took in college kicking in, I guess.


----------



## cosmopragma

Nevertheless this thread does serve a purpose.
 A few members did finally get their amps, and everyone else is warned to stay away from this weird company or to live with the foreseeable hassles.


----------



## tom hankins

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DemonicLemming* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yeah...there was a Xin thread, I forget which one, where I made a pretty in-depth and detailed post as to how the whole thing with manufacturers disappearing, and how their clients as a community treat them, as seen be a relative "outsider".

 It just boggles me as to how someone can spend thousands of dollars, go months without any contact whatsoever, and become increasingly angry and adamant that they'll never have anything to do with the company again - until their stuff shows up. Then they can't think of enough words to praise the equipment - which, ok, I can understand - but they also seem to completely gloss over the fact that for the past few months, they were close to removing the amp builder's liver with a fork. Not talking any specific members or companies, just the general feeling I get.

 It makes me wonder if, at some point in the future, those people will order from the same manufacturer and have the same thing happen.....will they react the same? If so, what would they say if you showed them what they said at the end of their ordeal the last time they ordered something?

 Just all those psychology classes I took in college kicking in, I guess._

 


 The difference is Mikhail (at the most) might go a few days without replies. Didnt Xin fall off the face of the earth? Also the reason I might do bussiness with Mikhail again, is because of all the products from almost all the headphone and preamp builders here and in the speaker forums. His have once again proved to be the ones i like the most. If I do order again, i will set up some different rules that will have to be met both by Mikhail and myself.


----------



## Genetic

I'ts realy painfull to see how information and desinformation can so easily cohabit in the same thread. It's a game that even sub-morons can decode easily.

 I take comfort in knowing, after all these years reading this kind of threads, one thing: the vast majority of readers, I mean the silent ones, are able to see it for what it is .

 Amicalement


----------



## immtbiker

I know that this is pouring more salt into the wound, but at a mini-meet at Bozebutton's yesterday, his ES-1 left channel bias voltage was changing on it's own, and even after adjusting it, the left channel was fuzzy sounding and the amp couldn't be used (it has all of the upgrades possible at the time).
 What does one do in this situation knowing that repairs are talking a long time to get back.
 Without threads like this, an unsuspecting Singlepower customer might send their amp or power supply back to Colorado (at a seriously costly shipping expense) and wait an unacceptable amount of time for a repair that may or may not work.
 Tom is a very patient man who fortunately has other equipment to tide him over, but this is part of the pattern being discussed here.

 How many ES-1's have gone out without needing a repair or multiple repairs.
 It seems to be the norm. He waited more than a year for this unit and had some false delivery expectations and promises, and now, it is unusable.


----------



## panyncor

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tom hankins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Also the reason I might do bussiness with Mikhail again, is because of all the products from almost all the headphone and preamp builders here and in the speaker forums. His have once again proved to be the ones i like the most. If I do order again, i will set up some different rules that will have to be met both by Mikhail and myself._

 

I'm not contemplating any new purchases -- can't afford any 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 -- but I wouldn't buy anything else from Singlepower (nothing big, at least) without confidence that the recent problems have been solved. I feel I've gotten an amazing piece of a equipment that is one of a kind (for now; see below). However, buying deluxe gear should be a joy not a hassle, and that's what Mikhail desperately needs to fix. I'm happy with what I have but not happy with what I had to endure in order to have it.

 I had a good talk with Mikhail at the end of the week, and he wasn't merely apologetic but genuinely self-critical, indicating that he really has seen the light. He has a lot of people on staff now but more important is an apparent dedication to exercise true business discipline. He's putting his R&D work on hiatus, is limiting custom builds for the time being, and will be setting up standard "off-the-shelf" product lines. The Harmony XLR will be one of those product lines, and it will be offered with a finite number of option sets (similar, I think, to what he's done with the Extreme).


----------



## takezo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I know that this is pouring more salt into the wound, but at a mini-meet at Bozebutton's yesterday, his ES-1 left channel bias voltage was changing on it's own, and even after adjusting it, the left channel was fuzzy sounding ..._

 

it sounds like a classic case of an input cap gone bad... can't hold a charge and
 results in hum from voltage overload in that channel... simple replacement fix as
 long as one can pinpoint the cap(s) involved... do-able for any decent electrician 
 experienced in audio.


----------



## vcoheda

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *panyncor* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I had a good talk with Mikhail at the end of the week, and he wasn't merely apologetic but genuinely self-critical, indicating that he really has seen the light. He has a lot of people on staff now but more important is an apparent dedication to exercise true business discipline. He's putting his R&D work on hiatus, is limiting custom builds for the time being, and will be setting up standard "off-the-shelf" product lines. The Harmony XLR will be one of those product lines, and it will be offered with a finite number of option sets (similar, I think, to what he's done with the Extreme)._

 

that's interesting. we'll see if any of it really happens. plus even if it does, mikhail's reputation has been severely damaged, imo. that's not going to be easy to repair.


----------



## panyncor

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How many ES-1's have gone out without needing a repair or multiple repairs.
 It seems to be the norm. He waited more than a year for this unit and had some false delivery expectations and promises, and now, it is unusable._

 

Yeah, that's really no good. In many cases, I think it's best to ask for the cross-shipment of a _replacement _unit rather than surrendering a defective unit for repair by some uncertain date. With highly customized gear, though, that becomes difficult.


----------



## panyncor

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vcoheda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_that's interesting. we'll see if any of it really happens. plus even if it does, mikhail's reputation has been severely damaged, imo. that's not going to be easy to repair._

 

Yep, I agree.


----------



## Afrikane

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I know that this is pouring more salt into the wound, but at a mini-meet at Bozebutton's yesterday, his ES-1 left channel bias voltage was changing on it's own, and even after adjusting it, the left channel was fuzzy sounding and the amp couldn't be used (it has all of the upgrades possible at the time).
 Snip
 How many ES-1's have gone out without needing a repair or multiple repairs.
 It seems to be the norm. He waited more than a year for this unit and had some false delivery expectations and promises, and now, it is unusable._

 

This is pretty much what happened to mine with the old biasing system. I then sent it to SP to "upgrade" to the new biasing system and to correct the cross wired HE90 jack. About six or seven months later I got the amp back and it worked for while but two months ago serious bias drift reared its head again on all channels. In the end it got bad enough to render the amp unusable. Fried a few 3D21As, EL34s and a pair of 5687s too.
 I was going to sell the amp but had to can that plan when the problems started; I will most likely give the amp to a local DIYer to gut for parts. I am permanently done with the so called high end from SP.


----------



## mikeymad

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How many ES-1's have gone out without needing a repair or multiple repairs._

 

This could be an entirely new thread. Mine went completely silent recently, and without doing a 'self repair' it would be either still dead or in the blackhole of repair (and a lot of shipping charges).

 I guess the other side of the question would be: Has there been any ES-1's or ES-2's that have had no issues?

 I don't know of any.

 cheers,


----------



## blubliss

Oh no 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I may have a bias problem too on my ES-2. It started when I put in a set of Mullard XF2 and one channel would not bias. I moved tubes and it followed the tube so i thought it was a bad tube??

 After that, i put my fat boys back in and all was well until i tried to put 6SN7s in the middles stage instead of the 6BL7s i had in there. Same bias craziness on one channel. So, i went back to the 6BL7s and all seemed well.

 Now, last week i put in the 6SN7 again and all is well. This is crazy.

 I have had a problem with 2C51 in front. Almost all tubes i use create a hum. I have found a few quiet pairs. Mikhail said it was all a tube problem.

 Now i wonder if there is something else wrong, bad caps, etc. I am lost in this arena. Any ideas from the more knowledgeable?

 This amp is certainly not going back for now.


----------



## bozebuttons

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I know that this is pouring more salt into the wound, but at a mini-meet at Bozebutton's yesterday, his ES-1 left channel bias voltage was changing on it's own, and even after adjusting it, the left channel was fuzzy sounding and the amp couldn't be used (it has all of the upgrades possible at the time).
_

 

 I checked out the problem withthe ES1 today before packing it up,turned out the culprit was one of the 5687 tube adapters.
 I put in a pair of VT231s in the driver position,problem solved.Listened for a hour with the OIIs .sounds good as ever.
 To be honest I find drifting bias problems are usually tube related.
 I Really havent had to many problems with setting the Bias on the amp,with good tubes it seems to hold up after the initial 2 times of adjusting it,first when I put the tubes in & recheck it after a couple of hours.


----------



## Kang

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bozebuttons* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I checked out the problem withthe ES1 today before packing it up,turned out the culprit was one of the 5687 tube adapters.
 I put in a pair of VT231s in the driver position,problem solved.Listened for a hour with the OIIs .sounds good as ever.
 To be honest I find drifting bias problems are usually tube related.
 I Really havent had to many problems with setting the Bias on the amp,with good tubes it seems to hold up after the initial 2 times of adjusting it,first when I put the tubes in & recheck it after a couple of hours._

 

Good detective work. I'm glad that the problem was simple to remedy, and that your amp is singing again. Thanks for the info.

 Bill


----------



## takezo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *blubliss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Oh no 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I may have a bias problem too on my ES-2. It started when I put in a set of Mullard XF2 and one channel would not bias. I moved tubes and it followed the tube so i thought it was a bad tube??

 After that, i put my fat boys back in and all was well until i tried to put 6SN7s in the middles stage instead of the 6BL7s i had in there. Same bias craziness on one channel. So, i went back to the 6BL7s and all seemed well.

 Now, last week i put in the 6SN7 again and all is well. This is crazy.

 I have had a problem with 2C51 in front. Almost all tubes i use create a hum. I have found a few quiet pairs. Mikhail said it was all a tube problem.

 Now i wonder if there is something else wrong, bad caps, etc. I am lost in this arena. Any ideas from the more knowledgeable?

 This amp is certainly not going back for now._

 

bias voltage drift following a tube sounds like a tube issue, like mentioned
 above by another poster...
 but in your case, it may be pin related. the socket housing may be loose and 
 not make good contact with all tube pins being inserted, which may explain
 why a tube works one day and not another... cleaning and straightening the 
 tube pins may help too. de-oxit is pretty popular as a cleaning solvent.

 the 2c51 requires an adapter, correct? sounds like the adapter is the issue
 here as well. i have many 2c51/396a/6385 tubes and not a single tube
 has humming issue with my mpx3slamse. mikhail replaces these adapters
 if you can manage to contact him. good luck.


----------



## blubliss

Takezo,

 Thanks for the help. I will try cleaning. 

 On the adapter issue, i have used the same adapter and it only makes noise with some tubes. I actually have four adapters, two for each amp. I will do some more experimenting.


----------



## neilvg

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DemonicLemming* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yeah...there was a Xin thread, I forget which one, where I made a pretty in-depth and detailed post as to how the whole thing with manufacturers disappearing, and how their clients as a community treat them, as seen be a relative "outsider".

 It just boggles me as to how someone can spend thousands of dollars, go months without any contact whatsoever, and become increasingly angry and adamant that they'll never have anything to do with the company again - until their stuff shows up. Then they can't think of enough words to praise the equipment - which, ok, I can understand - but they also seem to completely gloss over the fact that for the past few months, they were close to removing the amp builder's liver with a fork. Not talking any specific members or companies, just the general feeling I get.

 It makes me wonder if, at some point in the future, those people will order from the same manufacturer and have the same thing happen.....will they react the same? If so, what would they say if you showed them what they said at the end of their ordeal the last time they ordered something?

 Just all those psychology classes I took in college kicking in, I guess._

 

first of all - there was maybe one individual who had this perspective. I got my amp a while back and I have still been verbal - but, less so, not because I am now satiated and happy with this manufacturer - but because I no longer have a direct and open gripe. Is there still an issue with this company causing many to go through unreasonable pains after having paid large sums for an amp they have not received? Yes. This thread is meant to give a voice to those who are in this situation, so that it might be more quickly resolved.

 Neil


----------



## neilvg

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mikeymad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This could be an entirely new thread. Mine went completely silent recently, and without doing a 'self repair' it would be either still dead or in the blackhole of repair (and a lot of shipping charges).

 I guess the other side of the question would be: Has there been any ES-1's or ES-2's that have had no issues?

 I don't know of any.

 cheers,_

 

Sadly - My ES-2 was sent back precisely because of this bias problem. It became unusable on one channel. I was fixed before, but happened again, and this is what spurred the recent wait (which I have now gotten back with no issues so far).

 Bluebliss - actually the problem you might be having may have something to do with the current he has setup the circuit with. I'm not totally sure on exactly what was done, but my original es-2 has this exact issue with XF-2's and Mikhail lowered the current to allow the bias to be more steady. But it didn't sound as good, and now I am somwhere in between, but XF2's work.

 Neil


----------



## blubliss

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *neilvg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sadly - My ES-2 was sent back precisely because of this bias problem. It became unusable on one channel. I was fixed before, but happened again, and this is what spurred the recent wait (which I have now gotten back with no issues so far).

 Bluebliss - actually the problem you might be having may have something to do with the current he has setup the circuit with. I'm not totally sure on exactly what was done, but my original es-2 has this exact issue with XF-2's and Mikhail lowered the current to allow the bias to be more steady. But it didn't sound as good, and now I am somwhere in between, but XF2's work.

 Neil_

 

This guy is really starting to piss me off. He never mentioned your issues with the XF2s when i talked to him on the subject, he just blamed the tubes. And I got into a huge tussle with the tube seller on the condition of the tubes he sent me. That is a definite lie of omission. He knew about the issue and did not cop to it. He has mentioned in the past that he may have tuned the circuit too aggressively, but not in this instance. I am at my wits end.

 And no reply to my emails! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. I left a phone message about an hour ago. I best hear from him soon or this could get nasty!

 Edit: Well he finally called and we worked things out for now at least. He also explained that my amp should be able to handle the XF2s as it is. Maybe it was a bad tube??


----------



## Elephas

I've asked Mikhail to bring my amps to the Colorado Meet on July 26. I hope the meet participants can listen to and check out the amps.

 If the amps have been completed, as Mikhail insists, it should be an easy enough task.


----------



## rsbrsvp

I have had similar biasing issues with my ES-1. After biasing it to 0.00 and rechecking 30 seconds later- one of the channels jumps to 7 or 9 or more. After much experimenting I learned that it is the rechecking itself that the amp. seems to be sensitive to.

 If I set the bias and leave it alone- everything sounds great and the bias stays fine- as I hear no break up in sound even in highest volumes. I generally recheck and adjust the bias once a week only in order not to aggravate the unit. Also- the unit will not bias well even without rechecking with certain tube combinations which it just doesn't like. How it chooses what it does and does not like- I don't know.


----------



## blubliss

Good news for my situation. Both of my outstanding items have been shipped, one on Monday and one today (and I am not talking just tracking numbers, actual pick ups).

 Will I do business again with SP, doubtful, unless there is a total overhaul. Seems like he has to do it and i am sure he will try. Time will tell. I hope Mikhail can pull it off.


----------



## Elephas

Someone told me that he talked with Mikhail recently, and Mikhail said that there is an issue that has kept him from shipping my amps.

 Yes, there was and is an unresolved issue regarding one of the amps, the Supra-XLR's front faceplate. In March, while I was expecting the amps to show up in the mail, I asked Mikhail about the functionality of dual volume controls. One of the upgrades was adding a second volume control to the Supra-XLR. Mikhail sent me a photo of the amp on March 27:






 I was dissatisfied with the way it looked. As part of the upgrades, Mikhail added a second volume control and a second 1/4 headphone output. I thought the result looked unprofessional. We discussed a new front faceplate or replacing the entire chassis.

 On April 18, Mikhail sent me photos of another Supra with a Maestro chassis, as an example. I was more interested in a new front faceplate. He did not respond and still hasn't given me an answer about this issue.

 So yes, I do agree with Mikhail that there is an issue about the Supra-XLR that is still pending. I've acknowledged this point to him in our communications, and never expected (or wanted) the Supra-XLR to be shipped as is, without a fix for the faceplate.

 But there is another amp, an ES-1. There were no unresolved issues with this amp. Along with the Supra-XLR, it was also supposed to have been completed in Feb. I've told Mikhail that I do understand that the Supra-XLR is held up because of the faceplate, but I don't understand why the ES-1 hasn't been shipped. He never gave me an explanation about this. 

 All along, throughout our communications in Feb. through June, Mikhail has been telling me that BOTH amps were fully completed and ready to ship. In June, I didn't want to take his word for it anymore and finally asked for photos of the amps to confirm that all the upgrades were made and that they were BOTH complete and ready to ship. I received these photos on June 20, which I've posted below. In the email accompanying the photos, Mikhail again stated that "the units have been ready for shipment for over three months."

 I'll let you judge the photos for yourselves. Part of the purpose was to show each specific upgrades and parts, but I did not think that these photos showed all the upgrades and supposedly completed amps (Supra-XLR and ES-1) ready to ship. 

 Last week, I asked Mikhail to bring both amps to the Colorado Head-Fi meet on July 26. I'm hopeful that the people at the meet can examine and listen to the amps. This would prove to me that the amps are working, that the upgrades have been completed, and they are both ready to ship. It would be my fault (which I have never denied to Mikhail), if I was not satisfied with the Supra-XLR's faceplate and requested a change and would continue to wait for a solution. But I would expect the ES-1 to be shipped immediately after the meet.

 I'm angry and frustrated with Mikhail, but I don't think that he had bad intentions or that he does not intend to fulfill his obligations. But if the amps are not brought to the Colorado meet and the situation continues to drag on, then I might be forced to conclude otherwise.

 Note: the cover of the ES-1's power supply had scratches; one photo shows the old cover, one photo shows the new cover


----------



## Gradofan2

Truly amazing... such great sound comes from "such a mess."

 And... they have to be, quite literally - "a fire hazzard." 

 I have a picture in my mind of Mikhail being some kind of "mad scientist," suffering from dislexia, or ADD, in his grungy white lab coat, bespecled with hair tousled, and electrical components strewn and stacked all over every surface in his workshop... which... may explain why it takes forever to get one of his amps. He's too busy trying to find his tools and parts, or trying to find the issue in an amp he's trying to finish - testing and re-testing to find the right cap, or resistor, or wire with the problem.

 I simply can't believe it!

 I mean compared to the Woo Audio Amps...


----------



## purk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gradofan2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Truly amazing... such great sound comes from "such a mess."

 And... they have to be, quite literally - "a fire hazzard." 

 I have a picture in my mind of Mikhail being some kind of "mad scientist," suffering from dislexia, or ADD, in his grungy white lab coat, bespecled with hair tousled, and electrical components strewn and stacked all over every surface in his workshop... which... may explain why it takes forever to get one of his amps. He's too busy trying to find his tools and parts, or trying to find the issue in an amp he's trying to finish - testing and re-testing to find the right cap, or resistor, or wire with the problem.

 I simply can't believe it!

*I mean compared to the Woo Audio Amps...*_

 

I take amazing sound out of a messy P2P than a neatly done P2P with good sound any day.


----------



## screwdriver

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *purk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I take amazing sound out of a messy P2P than a neatly done P2P with good sound any day._

 


 i beleive i might take the same route - but thats just me.


----------



## Kang

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *purk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I take amazing sound out of a messy P2P than a neatly done P2P with good sound any day._

 


 x2


----------



## grawk

I hate to say it, but I'd take an amp that arrives without breaking over a great sounding amp that breaks in transit or that never gets shipped.


----------



## olblueyez

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grawk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I hate to say it, but I'd take an amp that arrives without breaking over a great sounding amp that breaks in transit or that never gets shipped._

 

x2


----------



## n_maher

I will, quite literally, say a prayer when that amp embarks upon its trans-pacific journey. Messy wiring is ok as long as it properly secured. Clean PTP and great sound don't have to be mutually exclusive properties.


----------



## Uncle Erik

You had a second Shallco stuffed in there? Those things are big, like 2.25" square and 4" deep. Add in the banks of caps and another jack and it will get crowded inside. But that's like putting eight sofas in your living room and then saying there's something wrong with your apartment. Also, it is a huge amount of work to take a point-to-point amp out of its case and put it in another one. It's almost like building two amps - deconstructing one and then building a new one. I'm not going to apologize for Mikhail, but that is considerable work. You probably should have a custom chassis built to hold it.


----------



## Gradofan2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *purk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I take amazing sound out of a messy P2P than a neatly done P2P with good sound any day._

 

I can't argue with that position at all... so long... as you get a great product in a reasonable timeframe... and have no problems with it!

 It's just amazing!


----------



## Asr

Not all of Mikhail's p2p wiring is messy. For example, Voltron's SDS-XLR Accent T:


----------



## screwdriver

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gradofan2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Truly amazing... such great sound comes from "such a mess."

 And... they have to be, quite literally - "a fire hazzard."_

 

Thats why i bought a fire extinguisher ($60) and put it in the room where my amp ( mpx3) is.


----------



## Voltron

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Asr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Not all of Mikhail's p2p wiring is messy. For example, Voltron's SDS-XLR Accent T:




_

 

Dang, my amp is looking good!


----------



## purk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *screwdriver* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thats why i bought a fire extinguisher ($60) and put it in the room where my amp ( mpx3) is.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


 Mikhail should have the fire extinguisher as an option for all of his amps (joking)!!.


----------



## screwdriver

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *purk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Mikhail should have the fire extinguisher as an option for all of his amps (joking)!!.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 

a more expensive option /upgrade is the sprinkler system in the house - stage 2

 kidding again....


----------



## braillediver

"I take amazing sound out of a messy P2P than a neatly done P2P with good sound any day."

 But in all honesty you don't know what it would sound like if it was nicely and properly built Point to Point wiring.


 Mitch


----------



## Gradofan2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Asr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Not all of Mikhail's p2p wiring is messy. For example, Voltron's SDS-XLR Accent T:_

 

Much better... Mikhail!

 Now... keep up the good work!


----------



## CD44hi

I've always liked the layout in my Maestro XLR. I do not feel any regrets in owning this amp in P2P. Would I buy it again, provided shipment and production were up to speed, and communications with SP were good? You bet!
 This pic was taken with a phone a long while ago, so the quality of this picture is far from good. This is the audio section, the external PS is not pictured.


----------



## jpelg

Voltron's & CD44hi's amps are beautifully put together. Kudos to SP for those. Hard to believe they were constructed by the same person as Elephas'.

 How does one know if the amp ordered will be one way or the other?


----------



## screwdriver

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Voltron* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Dang, my amp is looking good!_

 

your amp looks pretty clean and good inside , wow....


----------



## Uncle Erik

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jpelg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Voltron's & CD44hi's amps are beautifully put together. Kudos to SP for those. Hard to believe they were constructed by the same person as Elephas'.

 How does one know if the amp ordered will be one way or the other?_

 

Elephas' amp had a second large stepped attenuator, another jack and banks of capacitors added to the design. I don't believe it was designed to hold that many components.


----------



## Voltron

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jpelg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Voltron's & CD44hi's amps are beautifully put together. Kudos to SP for those. Hard to believe they were constructed by the same person as Elephas'.

 How does one know if the amp ordered will be one way or the other?_

 

Perhaps by ordering it stock or considering the impact of adding many big caps, a second jack, and another stepped attenuator into the same box designed for different parts. Maybe Mikhail should advise people against some changes like those pictured in Elephas's amp, but Elephas did ask for the additional HP jack and the additional attenuator and either he or the prior owner upgraded the caps (or maybe they both did in different respects). I don't fault Elephas for upgrading but I think he and everybody else should recognize that there's going to be some cramped quarters and some crazy wiring when such significant changes are made in iterations.


----------



## purk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Uncle Erik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Elephas' amp had a second large stepped attenuator, another jack and banks of capacitors added to the design. I don't believe it was designed to hold that many components._

 


 His amp was upgraded with extra parts I think. I believe this amp used to belong to KenW.


----------



## Elephas

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Uncle Erik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You had a second Shallco stuffed in there? Those things are big, like 2.25" square and 4" deep. Add in the banks of caps and another jack and it will get crowded inside. But that's like putting eight sofas in your living room and then saying there's something wrong with your apartment. Also, it is a huge amount of work to take a point-to-point amp out of its case and put it in another one. It's almost like building two amps - deconstructing one and then building a new one. I'm not going to apologize for Mikhail, but that is considerable work. You probably should have a custom chassis built to hold it._

 

This is great info, thanks.

 Mikhail did say that the upgrades/changes to the amp took a lot of work, but he never mentioned anything else except improved sound quality. He didn't tell me that two Shallco attenuators would take up so much room or that the case might be too small.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *purk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_His amp was upgraded with extra parts I think. I believe this amp used to belong to KenW._

 

Yes.


----------



## earwicker7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *guzziguy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Add HeadAmp and Eddie Current to this list.

 Edit: Oops, forgot about Pete Millet. His amps are great too._

 

Unless people have received their Blue Hawaii SE (I'm pretty sure nobody has) I don't understand why you'd put HeadAmp on the list. I got SinglePower-esque jerk arounds from Justin on mine; I ended up cancelling my order. My understanding is that the Aristaeus was just as bad. Justin seems pretty good at getting Picos out, but he (IMO) screws his high-value customers just as badly as Mikhail.


----------



## Afrikane

In the interests of fairness I am compelled to report that Mikhail sent me an unsolicited email offering to repair my ES-1 with shipping both ways on his account. I must point out that I have never contacted Mikhail about repairing it preferring to just store it until I could deal with it one way or another at a later date. For my part there is zero urgency in getting the amp repaired but Mikhail's offer is nevertheless appreciated.


----------



## purk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Afrikane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_In the interests of fairness I am compelled to report that Mikhail sent me an unsolicited email offering to repair my ES-1 with shipping both ways on his account. I must point out that I have never contacted Mikhail about repairing it preferring to just store it until I could deal with it one way or another at a later date. For my part there is zero urgency in getting the amp repaired but Mikhail's offer is nevertheless appreciated._

 

Nice to know that Mikhail is taking action to resolve the issue of your ES-1 Afrikane.


----------



## riceboy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *earwicker7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Unless people have received their Blue Hawaii SE (I'm pretty sure nobody has) I don't understand why you'd put HeadAmp on the list. I got SinglePower-esque jerk arounds from Justin on mine; I ended up cancelling my order. My understanding is that the Aristaeus was just as bad. Justin seems pretty good at getting Picos out, but he (IMO) screws his high-value customers just as badly as Mikhail._

 

I'm not sure what amps guzziguy heard to put HeadAmp on his list, but I really do like my GS-X and the Pico with DAC when I had it. The GS-X is one of the best SS amps I've heard and owned. I never did hear the Aristaeus so I can't comment on that. I only heard one of Craig's offerings but I did like it a bunch. I still have yet to here a ZD, but I hope to one day. IMHO I would put HeadAmp on the same list as guzziguy did


----------



## penger

I'm inclined to at least simpathize with earwicker7 on the issue of Headamp. When I ordered my Gilmore Lite, I was given an eta that ended up being extended out at least a month. Granted Justin was upfront when I emailed him asking what's up, he did not really volunteer that information. I had to ask. With the GS-X today, I think there is also a sizeable and elastic wait time... could be wrong but from other threads, I think there has been delays on that front as well. 

 That said, I don't want to come off as bad mouthing Justin because I think his products are great.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Afrikane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_In the interests of fairness I am compelled to report that Mikhail sent me an unsolicited email offering to repair my ES-1 with shipping both ways on his account. I must point out that I have never contacted Mikhail about repairing it preferring to just store it until I could deal with it one way or another at a later date. For my part there is zero urgency in getting the amp repaired but Mikhail's offer is nevertheless appreciated._

 

An unsolicited e-mail probably shows that Mikhail is aware of, and reading this thread, but still hasn't made an overall statement to cover the concerns that have been stated in it.


----------



## jpelg

I am now wondering what percentage of Singlepower amps _need_ a repair in their lifetime? 

 And how soon after receiving their amp is the repair required (ie. how long did it work before breaking)?


----------



## blubliss

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_An unsolicited e-mail probably shows that Mikhail is aware of, and reading this thread, but still hasn't made an overall statement to cover the concerns that have been stated in it._

 

He is not reading the thread. People are telling him bits and pieces. And he has made statements to other people which have been posted here. He tells me, and i assume, rightly so, he is very busy so has not taken time to come to the forums. I think some people have encouraged him to post, so we'll see.

 I do know he is very concerned with turning things around. All my stuff has been delivered and is performing nicely, but that is for another thread.


----------



## braillediver

I’d suggest starting a new thread if you want to talk about HeadAmp customer service issues.

 I highly doubt you’ll encounter as many dissatisfied, frustrated customers. But that’s irrelevant to this epic thread.

 Please if you want to talk about HeadAmp start a new thread. This is Mikhails mess and you shouldn’t try to muddy the water.


 Mitch


----------



## tagosaku

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jpelg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am now wondering what percentage of Singlepower amps need a repair in their lifetime? 

 And how soon after receiving their amp is the repair required (ie. how long did it work before breaking)?_

 


 Can't remember reading much about ppx/mpx/supra/maestro having issues.


----------



## penger

Mine's been working for a year.


----------



## purk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jpelg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am now wondering what percentage of Singlepower amps need a repair in their lifetime? 

 And how soon after receiving their amp is the repair required (ie. how long did it work before breaking)?_

 

My SDS broke down twice. The first time after 4000 hours or so and another after 8000 hours +. My SDS has been extremely reliable. The repairs were both due to bad diodes. I still have some stuff to get resolve with Mikhail on another amp, but my SDS has been very reliable. I believe Tom Hankins bought this amp from Mikhail back in 2003 and it was repaired under warranty the first time around. The second time around I got a local master tech. to repair the amp and the cost of repair was $46. Mikhail offered to reimburse me for the cost of repair of course.


----------



## wower

I hope Mikhail adds to the thread. I'm really rooting for him because it would be a loss to the headphone world for SP to go under. But headfi is the center of the headphone universe and any searches for SP point here (to the site). If I was a small business owner I would be very concerned. But this is nothing that can't be turned around. He just needs more staff I think. An updated website maybe? Who knows. But threads like this make me cringe. I really wish him the best of success.


----------



## DemonicLemming

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wower* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I hope Mikhail adds to the thread. I'm really rooting for him because it would be a loss to the headphone world for SP to go under. But headfi is the center of the headphone universe and any searches for SP point here (to the site). If I was a small business owner I would be very concerned. But this is nothing that can't be turned around. He just needs more staff I think. An updated website maybe? Who knows. But threads like this make me cringe. I really wish him the best of success._

 

Seems like the best thing he could do would be to suspend new orders indefinitely until he has all his current stuff - queued builds and repairs - completely finished and shipped; to spend at least 2 hours a day answering emails and phone calls regarding current orders he has, and repairs/upgrades that are waiting; to really work on getting better shipping estimates and not tell someone their "amp will ship tomorrow" - he should let them know when it's actually been dropped off at the shipping location and then email the tracking number to the client; as has been said, create a "standard" line of off-the-shelf amps with a set list of upgrades for each amp; and limit himself to the "uber custom builds" to only having one or two going at any given time.

 More people - especially a person dedicated to handling emails, phone calls, order tracking, and shipping - seems like it would also considerably ease the burden (and quite honestly, at the price some of these amps sell for, shouldn't constitute a financial issue at all, especially if he gets standard lines going).

 It seems like the people who actually finally receive what they order are quite happy with their stuff (and again, based on the cost, I'd damn well hope they didn't have any disappointments whatsoever), but it's simply getting the stuff - even getting into contact with him - that's really dragging his reputation down. As a candid assessment, he could build the absolute best amps in the business, no argument whatsoever, and had I the money to order one of those amps, I wouldn't I personally have no patience whatsoever for poor communication when someone takes my money in exchange for a product - whatever the reason. Family issues I can understand, but "overworked" simply isn't a valid excuse to me, and constant "It's shipping out tomorrow!" without the package being shipped would top it off. Not that I expect a whole lot of people agree with me, but I do wonder how many other people have been in the market for a high-end amp and, due to the current situation with SP, have decided to go with a different manufacturer.

 As one member stated earlier in the thread, their amps have been ready to be shipped for 3 months now...and yet they still haven't been sent out. It seems like some reorganization of priorities and workload assessment needs to be done before things can start being smoothed out.


----------



## jpelg

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *purk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My SDS broke down twice. The first time after 4000 hours or so and another after *8000 hours +*...I believe Tom Hankins bought this amp from Mikhail back in 2003_

 

Assuming that particular SDS unit is one of the first from when Mikhail begain selling headphone amps, it would have had to been in use over 4 hrs a day, 365 days per year. No vacation or time off.

 Knowing that both you and Tom have quite a few other amps in your stables, that's a pretty agressive number.


----------



## tom hankins

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jpelg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Assuming that particular SDS unit is one of the first from when Mikhail begain selling headphone amps, it would have had to been in use over 4 hrs a day, 365 days per year. No vacation or time off.

 Knowing that both you and Tom have quite a few other amps in your stables, that's a pretty agressive number._

 

If anything that number is on the low side. First it is still the #1 used dynamic amp of Purk. Second when the first amp wars hit I ran that amp for close to 5 months 24 hours a day with music through it. I also had it on even when not listening for almost the entire 2 years it was here. I did the same with my SDS-XLR, first month it got nonstop play through it. After that almost never turned off the whole time I owned it. The numbers are on the light side if anything.
 It is the first SDS evr made, and I would think one of the first 5-8 Supras ever produced.


----------



## Asr

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wower* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I hope Mikhail adds to the thread. I'm really rooting for him because it would be a loss to the headphone world for SP to go under. But headfi is the center of the headphone universe and any searches for SP point here (to the site). If I was a small business owner I would be very concerned. But this is nothing that can't be turned around. He just needs more staff I think. An updated website maybe? Who knows. But threads like this make me cringe. I really wish him the best of success._

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DemonicLemming* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_More people - especially a person dedicated to handling emails, phone calls, order tracking, and shipping - seems like it would also considerably ease the burden (and quite honestly, at the price some of these amps sell for, shouldn't constitute a financial issue at all, especially if he gets standard lines going)._

 

I don't know all the details in how Mikhail runs Singlepower, or exactly how many people work for him, but I do know that one of the last things he needs is more people on staff. He already has enough people working for him, I've personally met three of them. He has assistance with phone calls and shipping and he hasn't needed to do either of those tasks for at least 2 years now. What Mikhail needs to do is just step back from his continual mad-scientist mode and focus on getting amps done and out the door.

 On the subject of the comparison with HeadAmp, based on their products and conversations, Justin and Mikhail cannot be compared. Mikhail seems to tweak for the sake of tweaking (and to cater to customer requests). Justin seems to tweak to perfect & optimize a design to his standards. If Mikhail is the mad scientist, Justin is probably like the obsessive perfectionist. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And many pics have been taken of Justin's work, including those on his Web site, which show his attention to detail. All of Justin's completed work is always neat and organized, not like Mikhail's haphazard p2p wiring that's been shown elsewhere.


----------



## purk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jpelg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Assuming that particular SDS unit is one of the first from when Mikhail begain selling headphone amps, it would have had to been in use over 4 hrs a day, 365 days per year. No vacation or time off.

 Knowing that both you and Tom have quite a few other amps in your stables, that's a pretty agressive number._

 

Before I landed the Orpheus system last year, the SDS was my primary amp. I usually left the SDS on for around 6 hours every night during the work week and turned it on through out the weekend. So that number is definitely on the low side. The SDS has been very reliable and the best sounding dynamic amplifier I've heard short of the SDS-XLR. I've audition the Woo audio 5 and Zana Deux in my environment and my SDS was clearly more superior. Again, I still have to work out an issue with Mikhail but it isn't about an amp. I went through the exact same things that others have experienced with Mikhail with long wait time and delayed shipping date. However, I have nothing but a very positive experience to say on my SDS. 


  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tom hankins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If anything that number is on the low side. First it is still the #1 used dynamic amp of Purk. Second when the first amp wars hit I ran that amp for close to 5 months 24 hours a day with music through it. I also had it on even when not listening for almost the entire 2 years it was here. I did the same with my SDS-XLR, first month it got nonstop play through it. After that almost never turned off the whole time I owned it. The numbers are on the light side if anything.
 It is the first SDS evr made, and I would think one of the first 5-8 Supras ever produced._

 

Tom.....it is probably closer to 10,000 hours then. I didn't know that you left it on for that long during the first 5 months.


----------



## Elephas

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *purk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I went through the exact same things that others have experienced with Mikhail with long wait time and delayed shipping date._

 

Is this Mikhail's standard operating procedure?

 I can understand long wait times. I'm happy to place a deposit on an amp and wait for a long time (ex. HeadAmp BHSE since late 2007).

 But lying and broken promises make me angry. When a vendor tells me my item is ready to ship and I send the money, I expect the item to be shipped immediately. What excuse could there be for any delay?

 When we engage in transactions among ourselves in the For Sale Forum, we are expected and required to be 100% honest with each other.

 I demand nothing less from a Member of the Trade.


----------



## Von Soundcard

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *purk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Before I landed the Orpheus system last year, the SDS was my primary amp. I usually left the SDS on for around 6 hours every night during the work week and turned it on through out the weekend. So that number is definitely on the low side. The SDS has been very reliable and the best sounding dynamic amplifier I've heard short of the SDS-XLR. I've audition the Woo audio 5 and Zana Deux in my environment and my SDS was clearly more superior. Again, I still have to work out an issue with Mikhail but it isn't about an amp. I went through the exact same things that others have experienced with Mikhail with long wait time and delayed shipping date. However, I have nothing but a very positive experience to say on my SDS._

 

What was the (total) price of that SDS ? And what tube configuration and power supply type was it using ?


----------



## purk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Von Soundcard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What was the (total) price of that SDS ? And what tube configuration and power supply type was it using ?_

 

According to Mikhail, the same SDS configuration will cost you around 4 to 4.5k (I bought it used from Tom Hankins so I got it for way cheaper). The power supply is a standard Supra PSU but the parts are better and the circuit is more extensive. I'm using 6BX7s, 6BL7s, or 6SN7s for output tubes and vast variety for input tubes. It truely work wonder on all headphones. Again, I have experience the same issues as everyone else but I have to admit that the SDS is my favorite dynamic amp.


----------



## earwicker7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *riceboy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm not sure what amps guzziguy heard to put HeadAmp on his list, but I really do like my GS-X and the Pico with DAC when I had it. The GS-X is one of the best SS amps I've heard and owned. I never did hear the Aristaeus so I can't comment on that. I only heard one of Craig's offerings but I did like it a bunch. I still have yet to here a ZD, but I hope to one day. IMHO I would put HeadAmp on the same list as guzziguy did 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Justin certainly has talent and knows how to make great amps. But he's done exactly what SinglePower is doing with his electrostatic amps (the Aristaeus and the Blue Hawaii SE)... taking money and not delivering the amp for well over a year, shifting explanations for why it hasn't arrived yet, promised delivery dates that aren't met, etc.


----------



## mrarroyo

Man, I got really lucky! A couple of weeks ago I contacted Mikhail that a 2C51 adapter was no longer working and I received a replacement yesterday. I wish you all luck to receive your amps shortly.


----------



## jp11801

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *earwicker7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Justin certainly has talent and knows how to make great amps. But he's done exactly what SinglePower is doing with his electrostatic amps (the Aristaeus and the Blue Hawaii SE)... taking money and not delivering the amp for well over a year, shifting explanations for why it hasn't arrived yet, promised delivery dates that aren't met, etc._

 

you just don't get it do you? When you buy into an amp that is in development it takes time and can take a year. I had an amp made for me and it probably took a year from concept to delivery. This is not outside the norm for small number runs of a new or changed design. Please take your one man crusade somewhere else. You asked for a refund and you were granted one at no time where you out any money. 

 This thread is not about you and it is not about Justin, there are other threads for you to crap in some of them actually have to do with HeadAmp.


----------



## wower

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jp11801* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_you just don't get it do you? When you buy into an amp that is in development it takes time and can take a year._

 

Whoa? Dude? Why all the hostility? I don't think anyone has a problem with waiting a long time for a boutique amp to built. I already think SP buyers have the patience of angles. But when one is dropping that kind of money, it is only considerate to have immaculate communication between buyer and builder. There is especially no excuse *IMO* considering we live in the internet age. eMerchants are going to live or die by how they treat customers, especially considering there are merchants on head-fi with what I consider great communication and set a high standard for the industry. If long wait times and unreliable communation don't turn you off buying your dream amp, more power to you. Do you want to censor these types of threads? JP is not a SP fanboy. All of which is totally ok but I just want to put it out there: I believe, as well as others, that given the right context, this info is vital to potential SP buyers.

 edited for clarity


----------



## grawk

nums wasn't responding to the complaints against mikhail and singlepower, he's responding to earwicker's 1 man campaign to impugn Justin and HeadAmp.


----------



## immtbiker

*JP* is definitely not a fanboy of any company...he is an equal opportunity investor of fine brewskis and componentries.


  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wower* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ I already think SP buyers have the patience of angles..._

 

He _does _however, have the patience of angles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and of Job.


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grawk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_nums wasn't responding to the complaints against mikhail and singlepower, he's responding to earwicker's 1 man campaign to impugn Justin and HeadAmp._

 

You beat me too it.


----------



## wower

Well, if that's the case, how I see it is that SP is by far the first worst offender in the late non-communicating mis-communicating arena. Enough so that threads like this are helpful to potential buyers making a choice. The new off topic direction wasn't clear from the post. A while ago Justin was kind enough to answer some of my detailed questions even though I was only shopping around for electro amps, by email even. I'll leave my other post up tho.


----------



## blubliss

Are you an actual SP customer with this experience. My experience is that he communicates plenty, just not accurately concerning delivery. 

 I did post about him not responding to me, but it was only for a day or two when i was quite agitated. That is not late, non-communication. I was pissed because he said he would ship something many times and he didn't.

 The main problem i see with SP is false delivery promises. And I have seen/heard many others post about that in this thread. When people call or email him he generally gets back to them most of the time.


----------



## archosman

Haven't there been some issues with amps being sent in with a particular serial # and coming back with a different one?


----------



## blubliss

That was a complete non substantiated rumor that should not have even been posted. The poster obviously had some agenda.


----------



## archosman

My mistake...


----------



## grawk

not you, the original poster


----------



## blubliss

Hi,

 I wasn't speaking of you, i was speaking of the guy who originally posted the rumor.


----------



## recstar24

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *blubliss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That was a complete non substantiated rumor that should not have even been posted. The poster obviously had some agenda._

 

Ouch - thanks for the clarification. That is a pretty big rumour to be throwing around.


----------



## penger

Didn't really realize/notice that SP amps came with serial numbers... just curious, where do I look on my Extreme for it?


----------



## Jahvetti

I'd like to know also, where is the serial on my Supra?


----------



## blubliss

It's inside somewhere I think. I am not sure they all have one. Ask Mikhail.


----------



## cosmopragma

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *blubliss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That was a complete non substantiated rumor that should not have even been posted. The poster obviously had some agenda._

 

I've just looked fot the original post but couldn't find it.
 No matter whether the serial number mixup is true or not (or maybe it was accidental, **** happens), such badly proven accusations aren't necessary and might even raise pity.
 There's more than enough proven wrongdoing.
 No one except Mikhail knows what's really going on (and disorganized as he seems to be maybe even he doesn't know the state of his company) but for everyone experienced with small businesses his behaviour smells like desperate and somewhat dishonest attempts to rescue a sinking ship.
 All those notorious shameless lies in order to gain time.Accepting new orders in order to get fresh money although he is long overdue with old orders.And I bet he doesn't reimburse for the interest rates in all those cases where he keeps customer money for longer periods of time than was originally determined.
 This borders on fraudulent behaviour.

 Or he is a complete idiot.

 Either way, this company should be on the black list of everyone in his right mind no matter how charming he is face to face.

 What puzzles me is that members get screwed over, again and again, and still some are trying to defend the indefensable.
 This is a weird psychological phenomenon.


----------



## olblueyez

I don't get it either. Why would anyone defend someone who treats fellow Head-Fi members like that?


----------



## wower

Well I don't think he's a complete idiot: One can rarely design world-renown amps and then fail to spell their name correctly. I just think he's just horribly over-worked and over-burdened. I don't get the feeling it's malicious at all. But expanding an indemand company and managing people is quite different than managing machines and designing circuits. Like I said, I wish him luck, it would be a loss to the head-fi world to lose him. That said, I find his business practices - and here I am talking strictly about his customer communication skills and perhaps business organization skills - not exactly confidence building. And the long unpredictable wait times certainly rasie questions in my mind about purchasing from him. Which is a shame because I would love to buy a balanced extreme or mpx.

 I think why we are seeing people defending him, and people like rooting him, is that his amps really are world class. I think his shop would have folded up long ago if his amps didn't produce results. Am I right?


----------



## tagosaku

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *elrod-tom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just a reminder:

 This thread is discussing issues relating to SinglePower's business practices BY ITS CUSTOMERS. Should several folks with no skin in this game elect to come in and fan the flames, that would be regrettable...and probably ultimately get the thread closed. As I'm hopeful that something positive comes out of this whole mess, I don't see where that would do anyone much good.
 ._

 


 has this changed?


----------



## cosmopragma

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tagosaku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_has this changed?_

 

You are right.Maybe some of the posts here would fit better into the well deserved "Buyer beware"-sticky.
 As far as I'm concerned: I do own a defective MPX3.
 Under these circumstances I'd rather throw it into the rhine and this way I can at least enjoy to watch it swimming than ship it to the U.S. for service.
 Does this qualify?
  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wower* 
_I just think he's just horribly over-worked and over-burdened. I don't get the feeling it's malicious at all_

 

That's what I meant.You are defending him.Poor guy, the charming circuit genius is overburdened.

 Come on, he doesn't just underestimate lead times which would be excusable.
 He's flat out lying directly into the face of customers for instance by claiming that he has already completed an amp in order to get the second installment when he clearly knows it isn't true.This is not malicious?

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cosmopragma* 
_This borders on fraudulent behaviour.

 Or he is a complete idiot._

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wower* 
_Well I don't think he's a complete idiot_

 

Your choice .....
 I tend to agree.


----------



## tagosaku

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cosmopragma* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_As far as I'm concerned: I do own a defective MPX3.
 Under these circumstances I'd rather throw it into the rhine and this way I can at least enjoy to watch it swimming than shipping it to the U.S. for service.
 Does this qualify?_

 

I think only the mod can answer your question.

 My defective MPX is at SP and I am going through the 'communication with Mikhail' zen or voodoo or whatever thingy. The last I heard my MPX is sounding great - not much information in there, and not even a completion date estimate 

 Oh well, good luck to you finding a local tech - maybe you can ask Nikongod to give you necessary info.


----------



## jamato8

Well if he says it is sounding good as least someone is enjoying it.


----------



## recstar24

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *elrod-tom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just a reminder:

 This thread is discussing issues relating to SinglePower's business practices BY ITS CUSTOMERS. Should several folks with no skin in this game elect to come in and fan the flames, that would be regrettable...and probably ultimately get the thread closed. As I'm hopeful that something positive comes out of this whole mess, I don't see where that would do anyone much good.

 It's always easiest to kick someone when they are down. To the extent that anyone has any thoughts about doing so, please don't. If you have a legitimate and relevant story to tell, by all means do so. But don't enter the thread as a bystander interested only in seeing a good old fashioned internet discussion board ****-storm...that serves no good purpose in this situation.

 Thanks to all for your consideration with regard to your posts in this thread thus far. Let's keep it that way._

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wower* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well I don't think he's a complete idiot: One can rarely design world-renown amps and then fail to spell their name correctly. I just think he's just horribly over-worked and over-burdened. I don't get the feeling it's malicious at all. But expanding an indemand company and managing people is quite different than managing machines and designing circuits. Like I said, I wish him luck, it would be a loss to the head-fi world to lose him. That said, I find his business practices - and here I am talking strictly about his customer communication skills and perhaps business organization skills - not exactly confidence building. And the long unpredictable wait times certainly rasie questions in my mind about purchasing from him. Which is a shame because I would love to buy a balanced extreme or mpx.

 I think why we are seeing people defending him, and people like rooting him, is that his amps really are world class. I think his shop would have folded up long ago if his amps didn't produce results. Am I right?_

 

Hint Hint


----------



## wower

see the italics in my name. hint hint. Man, you're all up in my face today eh. That's ok. Soon the ignore function will be working again. Until then I'll admit my only connection to Milkal is slow email exchanges as I edge closer and closer to buying one of his pricey amps and in the past buying tubes... In anycase, I'll continue here and in the new thread because it's an important issue. As for the legal issues, as is carefully noted, I haven't put my two cents in.


----------



## Mher6

All these horrors stories with SinglePower really surprise me. I've never shared my experience with Mikhail on Head-Fi, but I think it's time to.

 First off, my first and only amp I've bought from Mikhail is my current owned SP Extreme. I ordered this amp in Feb. of 2007 and received it a month and a half later. I was extremely surprised that my amp arrived that quickly, as other Extreme buyers had reported much longer wait times (minimum of 3 months was the general consensus). Fortunately, in present day 2008, I've had ZERO problems with the Extreme, circuit/tube/design wise.

 After receiving the Extreme, I placed three other separate orders with Mikhail, each for tubes and tube adaptors. The conversations I had with Mikhail on the phone (easily reached the FIRST attempt) were short, but informative. The only thing keeping me from extending the conversation any longer was the quality of Mikhail's phone or phone line (you have to strain to understand him). With that being said, each order was shipped within a few days and arrived within a week.

 I'm not sure if I've caught a lucky streak, but Mikhail's customer service to me specifically has been top notch. I'm surprised he doesn't extend this courtesy to the rest of his clients, especially those that purchase amps costing an extravagant amount.

 Needless to say, I've been wanting to upgrade my Extreme to the Extreme Platinum for quite awhile now, but all these stories being told about Mikhail's current practice leave me apprehensive and unwilling to give up my amp for the time being.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

I bought a Single Power Square Wave XL Balanced amp this past Saturday (7/26/08) at the Colorado Head-fi meet. We didn't know what the tax rate was for people living in another city and county, so Mikhail took my CC info and told me he would get back to me, and I went home with the amp.

 Tonight Mikhail called me to see how I liked the amp and to let me know the total cost with tax. We got to chat for a little bit so I could learn a little more about the features, and so far customer service has been good. With everything I saw posted around here I was not expecting to hear back from him, and I planned to just wait for the CC charge to appear to get the final balance.

 I want to note that in my case I did buy the dealer demo unit, and it wasn't like I placed an order and got service ahead of someone waiting long before me. This amp wasn't for sale until I begged him to part with it, being "love at first listen".


----------



## earwicker7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grawk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_nums wasn't responding to the complaints against mikhail and singlepower, he's responding to earwicker's 1 man campaign to impugn Justin and HeadAmp._

 

Actually, I'm just the only one who hasn't been beaten down enough to shut up about it; I've got a PM Box full of "Thank god someone is saying it!" It's funny how negative opinions of HeadAmp are verboten on this site. It's cool, though... the exact same thing used to be true of Singlepower, and we can all see where that went.

 I know this is somewhat off topic so I'll stop now.


----------



## grawk

Just take it to a thread about headamp, instead of one about singlepower.


----------



## DemonicLemming

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *recstar24* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hint Hint_

 

Potential customers of SP should be allowed to voice their opinions and questions - as long as it's not blatantly slamming SP - in order to determine whether SP is a company they'd still consider doing business with based on the responses they get from current SP customers.

 One thing I personally don't understand - people in this thread have said that communication is very poor with SP, yet one of my questions as to whether he had enough people working for him was answered with someone saying he has a dedicated person working emails and phones. Sort of confusing to me....one would assume that if a company had a full-time receptionist/customer service person, that communication would at least be somewhat prompt (replies within 1 day).

 Is it that emails directly to Mikhail are going unanswered, for the most part, or are all emails directed to SP falling in that category?


----------



## recstar24

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DemonicLemming* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Potential customers of SP should be allowed to voice their opinions and questions - as long as it's not blatantly slamming SP - in order to determine whether SP is a company they'd still consider doing business with based on the responses they get from current SP customers.
_

 

Fair point. I would say the statement: "...Well I don't think he's a complete idiot..." is a personal slam against the person, which elrod-tom is trying to moderate away from. But you are correct in your assertion.


----------



## Asr

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DemonicLemming* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_One thing I personally don't understand - people in this thread have said that communication is very poor with SP, yet one of my questions as to whether he had enough people working for him was answered with someone saying he has a dedicated person working emails and phones. Sort of confusing to me....one would assume that if a company had a full-time receptionist/customer service person, that communication would at least be somewhat prompt (replies within 1 day).

 Is it that emails directly to Mikhail are going unanswered, for the most part, or are all emails directed to SP falling in that category?_

 

Well there are two e-mail addresses listed on the Singlepower Web site, neither of which go to Mikhail directly: sales@singlepower.com and info@singlepower.com. I have personally never sent an e-mail to either address so I have no idea what the communication time is like.

 The main discrepancy with Singlepower is that ordering over the phone is much more reliable. However, one of the published phone numbers on the site is a general business line, the other goes directly to Mikhail. The one that goes to Mikhail usually results in a game of phone tag. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Most of the Singlepower high-value customers probably have Mikhail's phone numbers (there's more than one) but phone tag can easily follow on any of them. And because Mikhail is the one building the amps, he's usually the one who gets most of the calls...


----------



## DemonicLemming

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *recstar24* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Fair point. I would say the statement: "...Well I don't think he's a complete idiot..." is a personal slam against the person, which elrod-tom is trying to moderate away from. But you are correct in your assertion._

 

Oh, I do agree on that, and while I'd imagine some clients are quite within their rights to feel that way, I don't think that's within the realm of what needs to be said by non-clients in this thread.

 I'd imagine some of what I've said in here comes across as harsh, but it's not intended to be, more of just a bleak objective look at the situation.


----------



## xenithon

Quote:


 ...one would assume that if a company had a full-time receptionist/customer service person, that communication would at least be somewhat prompt (replies within 1 day). 
 

Whilst that notion normally is correct, I think it is not as equally in applicable in this scenario. The primary reason is that SP products are, for the most part custom built/configured, bespoke pieces. The category of the equipment is also quite a niche market. 

 What this means is that while you may have someone _working_ phones and email, they would not have that intimate technical knowledge, vocabulary and familiarity with the SP range and all its possible iterations to provide a meaningful answer. As a result, the one asking questions may end up having to wait for Mikhail to tackle their question(s) rather than receive a prompt, albeit generic answer.


----------



## Kang

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *xenithon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What this means is that while you may have someone working phones and email, they would not have that intimate technical knowledge, vocabulary and familiarity with the SP range and all its possible iterations to provide a meaningful answer. As a result, the one asking questions may end up having to wait for Mikhail to tackle their question(s) rather than receive a prompt, albeit generic answer._

 

x2. Mikhails often goes into considerable depth in our conversations, which is greatly appreciated. I've learned so much resulting in better purchasing decisions. 

 Also, he now responds very quickly. More often than not, he answers the phone within a few rings, and now returns messages within a day. Yesterday, he sent 2 e-mails. 

 I've waited a long time for my amp, and like others here I've experienced frustration. In recent weeks, however, SP's communications have improved considerably in my experience, and more head-fiers seem to be receiving their amps etc. based upon my impression from this thread. I, for one, welcome the positive changes.


----------



## immtbiker

Would these positive pages have occured without this thread?

 It's a shame that outspoken anger and frustration had to occur to lead to improvement.


----------



## Rob N

I'm still waiting to hear about my amp


----------



## tagosaku

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Rob N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm still waiting to hear about my amp_

 

x2


----------



## DemonicLemming

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *xenithon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Whilst that notion normally is correct, I think it is not as equally in applicable in this scenario. The primary reason is that SP products are, for the most part custom built/configured, bespoke pieces. The category of the equipment is also quite a niche market. 

 What this means is that while you may have someone working phones and email, they would not have that intimate technical knowledge, vocabulary and familiarity with the SP range and all its possible iterations to provide a meaningful answer. As a result, the one asking questions may end up having to wait for Mikhail to tackle their question(s) rather than receive a prompt, albeit generic answer._

 

Hm...just a suggestion, then...wouldn't it ease the minds of people who email and receive no response due to that reason if the person answering the phones and email (don't really want to call them a receptionist, I guess) either emailed or called the person back to let them know that their question had been received and Mikhail would get to it when possible?

 I know in the past, I've sent an email to a manufacturer, and after receiving no response, sent an identical copy, only to be told my original had been received and I was basically "waiting in line" for an answer. Even a quick confirmation email like you get from large corporation sales/tech support - "This is a confirmation email just letting you know that your question has been received and is being routed to the correct person to answer it. If you have any further needs, please contact our sales/tech staff at _________".

 Just seems like it could relieve a bit of stress from people who email or call and then sit around waiting, and wondering if they even got through in the first place.

 /rambling


----------



## immtbiker

If 18 years working for Xerox taught me one thing, it was that 2nd to a working machine, was an ETA. They just wanted to know that someone knew about them and their problem, and that someone out there was taking some sort of steps to work on it.


----------



## Frihed89

What none of us knows is SP's backlog.


----------



## tagosaku

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Frihed89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What none of us knows is SP's backlog._

 

What more is there to know besides knowing that you are part of it ?

 Might be an interesting thread to start, but don't think it belongs to this one. Also, I think people did not want to make public about their amps being at SP


----------



## vcoheda

it seems that some people have received their amps, and most likely as a result of this thread - so that is positive.


----------



## nikongod

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Frihed89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What none of us knows is SP's backlog._

 

what of the thread posted before? the one for the posting of backordered amps.


----------



## paul_lindemann

Sorry to hear about your challenges in getting back your amp. To be successful, you need good product and good service. Mikhail is hurting his business long term by his poor service.


----------



## neilvg

Just to chime in here, after reading some of the recent posts (I just came back from Peru, hiked to Macchu Picchu):

 The issue as I see it, and the reason for this thread, has to do with the fact that expectations are not being met. Once the feeling of missed expectations set in, every little thing becomes a frustration, and the sense of wait seems to expand due to uncertainty - with fear and anger setting in. This why we have seen, once an amp actually does make it to a customer, the anger, fear, and pain almost vanishes entirely. That's not to say the underlying problem is gone relating to SP, but it does mean that likely, a chapter is over between this particular customer and SP. At the end, we all just want our Amp.

 If Mikhail would give realistic estimates, be it a year or a month, and actually delivered it, buyers would have a time frame with which to pace their expectations and subsequent choices.

 Secondarily, we have the issue of his business model. This is something entirely up to Mikhail and how he wants to do business. To me, giving customers a correct or reasonable ETA isn't a business model, but part of an Ethical Business Practice. To continually default in this regard, despite ample communication or not, to me, is unacceptable. If a re-adjustment of the ETA is required, and both parties accept this additional wait - no problem.

 But to be lead on like a blind mule, waiting, hoping, that this fed-ex tracking # is real, or that promised due date will be for real - _that_ is unacceptable. If Mikhail changes his business model, that is one thing, and that would likely effect a positive change. But I do not believe that has anything to do with 1) quality of amp, 2) expected reception of amp (based on given date), or 3) promises made about either of the two. A better business model should make Mikhail's business more effective. This means he should be able ideally get out more amps and sooner (one, the other, both). *** However, even with the existing model, what he says, should be taken as an expectation of what is possible under the current setup.

 When one or all three of these issues does not come through - 1) amp not coming as expected (this has happened), 2) Amp not arriving when initially expected (check), and 3) revised estimates missed as well (check again) - we then have a problem. This is the nature of this thread topic - which initially came into existence due to the catalyst of not being able to find Mikail to even get an answer on items 1-3. This corresponding frustration birthed this thread. Clearly, we have seen a great deal of resonance regarding these issues here.

 ---

 What this thread is NOT about is circuit design (for better or worse), serial numbers, Justin or Headamp in General. Discussing these topics can be a mere aside used to more clearly specify an on topic point, but otherwise, we just get into confusion as to what we are talking about and more importantly, what should be done. 

 I believe the existence of this thread, in good standing, is enough of an agent to get things moving... 

 Neil


----------



## tagosaku

Well, sad to say, but as far as I am concerned, he is still the good old Mikhail. 
 My MPX is with him since end of May for repair - with the same old 'no reply' or 'not happening estimates/promises'. 
 However, seems like some got better results from SP recently, so I am hoping my turn to be lucky is soon


----------



## Elephas

I'm still waiting. I've heard nothing from Mikhail since he agreed to bring both of my amps to the Colorado meet on July 26.

 Apparently he brought the ES-1 to the meet and people were able to listen to it. The Supra-XLR was not at the meet. Another broken promise, but why am I not surprised.

 I assume some posts I made that were critical of Single Power pissed off Mikhail. If he's angry at me, I'm not sorry.


----------



## Gradofan2

All of this is... NOT GOOD...

 For future buyers... I'd suggest... you have Mikhail just place your name on the list, and not pay for the amp in advance... or... perhaps, at most just give him a $100 deposit - but, by all means don't pay for the entire purchase price in advance....

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f5/mod...ikhail-343787/

 These threads seem to be a bit like The Blob - they just keep reproducing themselves and growing!

 (For those who never heard of "The Blob." 

The Blob (1958)).


----------



## earwicker7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Elephas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm still waiting. I've heard nothing from Mikhail since he agreed to bring both of my amps to the Colorado meet on July 26.

 Apparently he brought the ES-1 to the meet and people were able to listen to it. The Supra-XLR was not at the meet. Another broken promise, but why am I not surprised.

 I assume some posts I made that were critical of Single Power pissed off Mikhail. If he's angry at me, I'm not sorry._

 

Did he give a reason why he didn't bring them? If he's going this far, I think it's about time we start a full-on boycott of Singlepower.


----------



## immtbiker

We won't let this thread turn into a "mob-mentality" lynching, and I think that Neil's post was as well written and articulated as anyone can be approaching this subject (well done, *neilvg*).

 However, you guys should know you are not isolated cases. Both *Rob N* and *DavidMahler* have not received there's with money still outstanding. There are probably others in the same boat that are not speaking up for the reasons that *elephas *says he's no longer worried about (out of sheer frustration).

*Gradofan2 *is right about posting in the other thread. It is the only way to know what is outstanding, and get a good idea of the reality of the situation. Likewise, if you have received it, and all is well, that needs to be expressed also.


----------



## Genetic

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_<
*Gradofan2 *is right about posting in the other thread. It is the only way to know what is outstanding, and get a good idea of the reality of the situation. _

 

I realy want to see it as the ''only way'' but I seriously doubt it. In fact you ask for a lot from people already walking on thin ice. I honestly cant make my mind: is it a right and courageous thing to do, post publicly your problems, or is it heading directly to a worst personal relation with the amp builder. 

 Amicalement

 EDIT: maybe a special and secret name ( could be a simple number) could be given to anonymous clients contacting you. Sorry if I'm planning to give you more work but it could be more efficient toward the ''big picture'' in the other thread.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

When I asked Mikhail about Elephas's Supra XLR at the Colorado Meet he said his wife drove off with it in her car, and he grabed his keys and offered to go take me to see it.

 I didn't want to leave my 10 year old son who was guarding $10,000 worth of my equipment, so I told him not to worry about it. Then I forgot about it when she returned at the end of the meet.

 Sorry.


----------



## TreAdidas

Howdy All,

 I spoke with Mikhail today. Seems my amp should be in my hands this coming week. 

 I have really mixed feelings about how people are going with a "hang 'em" mentality. Mikhail is aware of the issues and is very apologetic about the situation. I for one have chosen not to lay into the guy.

 Karma exists and I'll give the guy a break.


----------



## earwicker7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_When I asked Mikhail about Elephas's Supra XLR at the Colorado Meet he said his wife drove off with it in her car, and he grabed his keys and offered to go take me to see it.

 I didn't want to leave my 10 year old son who was guarding $10,000 worth of my equipment, so I told him not to worry about it. Then I forgot about it when she returned at the end of the meet.

 Sorry._

 

Do you think he was being honest, or was this just another dodge? I'm guessing the latter... if I travelled cross-country with the long-promised goods of an angry customer, I wouldn't "forget" that it was in the car that conveniently took off. This is starting to look like a Billy Mitchell from "The King of Kong" situation (if you don't get the reference, go see the best documentary film in the last five years!).


----------



## nor_spoon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *earwicker7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This is starting to look like a Billy Mitchell from "The King of Kong" situation (if you don't get the reference, go see the best documentary film in the last five years!)._

 

That is a great movie! Seen it a couple of times. Billy Mitchell is a sad, sad guy.


----------



## ldj325

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TreAdidas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Howdy All,

 I spoke with Mikhail today. Seems my amp should be in my hands this coming week. 

 I have really mixed feelings about how people are going with a "hang 'em" mentality. Mikhail is aware of the issues and is very apologetic about the situation. I for one have chosen not to lay into the guy.

 Karma exists and I'll give the guy a break._

 

Do post back if you get your amp. Rob N was promised his amp a couple of weeks back and by the sounds of it his has not yet arrived.

 In my experience Mikhail does apologetic very well, but in the end it is the actual behavior that counts. And that is the true measure of the sincerity behind the words.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *earwicker7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Do you think he was being honest, or was this just another dodge? I'm guessing the latter... if I travelled cross-country with the long-promised goods of an angry customer, I wouldn't "forget" that it was in the car that conveniently took off. This is starting to look like a Billy Mitchell from "The King of Kong" situation (if you don't get the reference, go see the best documentary film in the last five years!)._

 

He didn't travel cross country - the meet was held locally to Mikhail, at a hotel in the same town that would have enough room for 25 of us and all our stuff. His wife took of to run errands or something once he was set up, but we didn't have enough room for him to set up everything he brought.

 When we arrived at 10AM for the start of the meet, Mikhail was hogging the room (
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) and he was in the process of unloading enough stuff to fill the whole room (6 tables divided into 4 stations). We made him put away a lot of stuff to make room for those of us who brought complete head-fi rigs. We had to get 2 more tables to make 6 stations, and we cut him down from 6 tables to only 3 of the 8 total. So, he didn't have the opportunity to unload everything like he planned. He'd never done one of these meets and didn't realize how much stuff everyone else was bringing. I'm certain that if we'd shown up empty handed that he would have completed his unloading and setting up the Supra XLR.

 I mentioned the Supra XLR not being set up on 7/27/08 here: http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f45/im...ml#post4531203

 See photos of just how much stuff we brought to displace Mikhail's stuff here: http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f45/im...29/index2.html


----------



## Rob N

I'm still waiting for Mikhail to send me an e-mail,he's been promising to send it for 2wks now.


----------



## mrarroyo

Rob I hope you get a response soon. I sent Mikhail two email this past week and both were responded inside one hour.


----------



## Sherwood

I brought up Elephas' Supra XLR (not knowing that Larry had as well) and got the same answer, later in the day. Well, not exactly the same, as he didn't offer to take me to see it, but he said it was in his wife's car.

 Considering all the gear he brought in (30+ amps, 6 3x3x3 boxes of tubes, a CRT projector, a pair of vandersteen's... etc....) he didn't have room for it. Heck, he had one Supra sitting on the floor all day with no tubes in it.

 Honestly, I had no reason not to believe him then, and I don't now. Mikhail isn't running RAL. He's not going bankrupt or becoming a hermit. He's backlogged, overburdened, and scatterbrained. I fear the day some amp of mine goes in for service to him, but I trust him plenty.


----------



## jp11801

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Sherwood* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I brought up Elephas' Supra XLR (not knowing that Larry had as well) and got the same answer, later in the day. Well, not exactly the same, as he didn't offer to take me to see it, but he said it was in his wife's car.

 Considering all the gear he brought in (30+ amps, 6 3x3x3 boxes of tubes, a CRT projector, a pair of vandersteen's... etc....) he didn't have room for it. Heck, he had one Supra sitting on the floor all day with no tubes in it.

 Honestly, I had no reason not to believe him then, and I don't now. Mikhail isn't running RAL. He's not going bankrupt or becoming a hermit. He's backlogged, overburdened, and scatterbrained. I fear the day some amp of mine goes in for service to him, but I trust him plenty._

 

I'll have reason to beleive him when the amp gets delivered. I like SP and hope he can dig out but it would be nice if Elephas can get his amps after what is a very very long wait.


----------



## earwicker7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Sherwood* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I brought up Elephas' Supra XLR (not knowing that Larry had as well) and got the same answer, later in the day. Well, not exactly the same, as he didn't offer to take me to see it, but he said it was in his wife's car.

 Considering all the gear he brought in (30+ amps, 6 3x3x3 boxes of tubes, a CRT projector, a pair of vandersteen's... etc....) he didn't have room for it. Heck, he had one Supra sitting on the floor all day with no tubes in it.

 Honestly, I had no reason not to believe him then, and I don't now. Mikhail isn't running RAL. He's not going bankrupt or becoming a hermit. He's backlogged, overburdened, and scatterbrained. I fear the day some amp of mine goes in for service to him, but I trust him plenty._

 

30+ amps and he couldn't bring the one amp that he's promised someone for god knows how long? Someone asked him about it earlier in the day and then later in the day he still hadn't taken it out of his wife's car? Sorry, but my BS meter is going crazy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Rob N

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Rob I hope you get a response soon. I sent Mikhail two email this past week and both were responded inside one hour. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I still haven't had the e-mail (supposed to be a long write up of the amp construction etc) but I did speak to Mikhail yesterday.He said he still has nine amps (all custom?) still to finish and ship but I still couldn't get any real indication of when mine would be ready


----------



## tagosaku

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TreAdidas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Howdy All,

 I spoke with Mikhail today. Seems my amp should be in my hands this coming week. _

 

any luck?


----------



## Icarium

Talked with him this weekend and it sounds like he had just finished #7 of what's left of his custom amp backlog and there are 6 to go.


----------



## Sherwood

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *earwicker7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_30+ amps and he couldn't bring the one amp that he's promised someone for god knows how long?_

 

To be fair, he has *2 *amps for Elephas, and one of them (ES1) was in the room being listened to near-constantly.

 That amp happens to sound absolutely stunning.

 Nonetheless, the time has come for him to ship those amps. It has come, and gone, and lingered for awhile and gone again.


----------



## Elephas

Sherwood, I'm glad you had the chance to hear the ES-1. I'm expecting to receive it by the end of this month, but given past history I don't have my hopes up.

 I was disappointed the Supra-XLR was not present at the Colorado Meet. Mikhail gave me some reasons why. However, I consider it a broken promise because he said it would be there and it wasn't.

 The Supra-XLR still has an unresolved issue with the front faceplate.


----------



## Kang

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Sherwood* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_To be fair, he has *2 *amps for Elephas, and one of them (ES1) was in the room being listened to near-constantly.

 That amp happens to sound absolutely stunning..._

 

Which headphones were being used, HE90s, OIIs? Any preference between them?


----------



## Sherwood

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Which headphones were being used, HE90s, OIIs? Any preference between them?_

 

I heard it through the o2's, the HE90's, and a pair of Lambda Signatures. 

 I really enjoyed the soundstage of the Lambdas, even over the O2s, but the HE90s were the most refined and realistic by far. I purchased a pair of Lambdas as a result of that listening session, in fact., since I am in no position to afford HE90s ATM.

 I regret not hearing, nor even seeing, the Supra at the meet. As much as I appreciate Mikhail, and as much as I enjoy his tremendous amplifiers, he has consistently and grievously dropped the ball on your gear, Elephas. Hopefully the good reports are at least some comfort.


----------



## Rob N

Mine's still a few weeks off from being finished


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

I thought the HE90 sounded best on the ES-1, and then I actually liked the vintage Lambda Signature better than the O2.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Sherwood* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I heard it through the o2's, the HE90's, and a pair of Lambda Nova Signatures (I believe). 

 I really enjoyed the soundstage of the Lambdas, even over the O2s, but the HE90s were the most refined and realistic by far. I purchased a pair of Lambdas as a result of that listening session, in fact., since I am in no position to afford HE90s ATM.

 I regret not hearing, nor even seeing, the Supra at the meet. As much as I appreciate Mikhail, and as much as I enjoy his tremendous amplifiers, he has consistently and grievously dropped the ball on your gear, Elephas. Hopefully the good reports are at least some comfort._

 

Wow, I didn't see your post before I replied with the same rank HE90 > SR-Lambda Signature > O2 (they weren't Novas)


----------



## Kang

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I thought the HE90 sounded best on the ES-1, and then I actually liked the vintage Lambda Signature better than the O2._

 

I have the Lambda Pros from the mid-80s and the OIIs. I almost gave the Lambdas away when Mikhail suggested that I use them with the ES1. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Wow! Their different sounds fit different recordings. I still haven't heard the HE90s yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Sherwood

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wow, I didn't see your post before I replied with the same rank HE90 > SR-Lambda Signature > O2 (they weren't Novas)_

 

Well, that's because we both have refined (unrefined?) taste. Thanks for turning me on to Lambdas, by the way. I just bought a pair of normals, bringing the Colorado Springs total to at least 3. My wife does not thank you.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Sherwood* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, that's because we both have refined (unrefined?) taste. Thanks for turning me on to Lambdas, by the way. I just bought a pair of normals, bringing the Colorado Springs total to at least 3. My wife does not thank you._

 


 Is that counting the two pair of normal bias SR-Lambda that I and my son own? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So, Elephas. Did you try your Headphile Lambda Pro on the ES-1 before you sent it to Mikhail for work, or did you buy the ES-1 new and haven't seen it yet?


----------



## neilvg

Behind the HE90 and HEAudio 1.2B, the Lambda Sigs are right up there for me. The sound of the three headphones are reminiscent of each other, each with their own strengths. 

 Neil


----------



## Kang

After 11-plus months of waiting, my new ES-1 arrived this morning.

 The biasing may not working correctly as the numbers jump constantly. 

 Update: Mikhail just called. The biasing appears to be fine, after switching tubes. Also, the amp has the correct attenuator, just smaller knobs due to the additional bias display. After the tube rolling, the sound is fantastic.


----------



## ironbut

As far as the biasing goes, new tubes will drift for a while. With large power tubes (such as KT88's,6550's) it's best to bias them the best you can and give the a week of heavy use and rebias them every now and then. Eventually, they'll stablize and hold a bias. When they start to die, they'll get hard to bias again.


----------



## nikongod

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ 3) I'm not certain if the upgraded attenuator (4 Channel Gold) was included. Compared to another ES1 with that attenuator, the knobs are about half the size._

 

the knob has nothing to do with the attenuator, its IN the amp.


----------



## nikongod

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Elephas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I was disappointed the Supra-XLR was not present at the Colorado Meet. Mikhail gave me some reasons why. However, I consider it a broken promise because he said it would be there and it wasn't.

 The Supra-XLR still has an unresolved issue with the front faceplate._

 

how many times have you changed what you want from this amp?

 on the 27th of last month you posted a photo of a completed amp, with the comment that you asked Mikhail to totally change it, or replace the front pannel.

 I dont think it is mikhails fault of you are asking him to change what is for all intents a nearly complete amp.

 This is no different from having a hot-rod shop build you a custom model-T rat rod, and asking them to make it look like a lead sled a week before it goes to paint.


----------



## Beefy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nikongod* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_how many times have you changed what you want from this amp?

 on the 27th of last month you posted a photo of a completed amp, with the comment that you asked Mikhail to totally change it, or replace the front pannel._

 

That is not how I read it _at all_.

 Elephas asked for a new volume pot to be added. Mikhail did that but did a poor job of the panel, and Elephas understandably wanted it fixed. Cue several months of delay.......... and here we are now.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Beefy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That is not how I read it at all.

 Elephas asked for a new volume pot to be added. Mikhail did that but did a poor job of the panel, and Elephas understandably wanted it fixed. Cue several months of delay.......... and here we are now._

 

I thought he had a volume pot and SE jack added, then didn't like the cosmetics of the second knob (no tick marks for the second volume knob) or the new jack and wanted a new face plate, and then someone was talking about a new case, and nobody wanted to pay for either of those, etc...


----------



## Beefy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I thought he had a volume pot and SE jack added, then didn't like the cosmetics of the second knob (no tick marks for the second volume knob) or the new jack and wanted a new face plate, and then someone was talking about a new case, and nobody wanted to pay for either of those, etc..._

 

And the minutiae excuse a year long wait how, exactly?


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Beefy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_And the minutiae excuse a year long wait how, exactly?_

 

Don't know both sides of the story, so I can't answer that - but what rumors I have heard were that Mikhail was ready to ship a while ago and Elephas kept telling him not to ship if he didn't change things again (face plate, wiring or case or all of the above), and Mikhail wanting to know who was paying for the next round of mods, then Elephas deciding to sell the amps and saying to ship to the buyer after he finds one, then saying don't ship because he wanted people at the CO meet to see the amps, and blah blah blah. I wonder if Elephas should have kept those plane tickets to visit CO for the meet so he could deal with Mikhail in person, because I don't think they are on the same page.


----------



## tagosaku

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_After 11-plus months of waiting, my new ES-1 arrived this morning.

 The biasing may not working correctly as the numbers jump constantly. 

 Update: Mikhail just called. The biasing appears to be fine, after switching tubes. Also, the amp has the correct attenuator, just smaller knobs due to the additional bias display. After the tube rolling, the sound is fantastic._

 

Congrats.
 Hope rest of the waiting list will be cleared soon.


----------



## Elephas

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Beefy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That is not how I read it at all.

 Elephas asked for a new volume pot to be added. Mikhail did that but did a poor job of the panel, and Elephas understandably wanted it fixed. Cue several months of delay.......... and here we are now._

 

This is correct.

 In March 2008, while expecting to receive the amps (Supra-XLR and ES-1), I asked Mikhail about the functionality of dual attenuators that were installed in both amps. He sent me this photo of the Supra-XLR. I was disappointed and thought it looked unprofessional. See for yourself:







  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Don't know both sides of the story, so I can't answer that - but what rumors I have heard were that Mikhail was ready to ship a while ago and Elephas kept telling him not to ship if he didn't change things again (face plate, wiring or case or all of the above), and Mikhail wanting to know who was paying for the next round of mods, then Elephas deciding to sell the amps and saying to ship to the buyer after he finds one, then saying don't ship because he wanted people at the CO meet to see the amps, and blah blah blah. I wonder if Elephas should have kept those plane tickets to visit CO for the meet so he could deal with Mikhail in person, because I don't think they are on the same page._

 

This is a distorted and confused account of part of what happened since Feb. 2008.

 1. I decided to sell the amps in Feb. 2008.

 2. At the time, Mikhail suddenly told me that all the upgrades to the amps were completed and they were ready to ship. I was pleasantly surprised, and sent him payment for $6600.

 3. He sent me the photo of the Supra-XLR's front faceplate in March when I asked about the dual attenuators. I was dissatisfied with the layout and appearance and asked what could be done. Mikhail suggested either a new chassis or a new faceplate. I was interested in a new faceplate. All this was back in March. As of now, he still hasn't gotten back to me about this (I talked to him on the phone 12 hours ago).

 4. I did tell Mikhail not to ship the amps once. This was in late June 2008 when I became very frustrated. Mikhail was insisting to me that both amps have been ready to ship "for months." I didn't believe him anymore. I told him that even if they are ready to ship, to hold off until the Colorado meet on July 26 and asked him to bring both amps to the meet. The ES-1 was present but not the Supra-XLR.

 5. I assume that Mikhail has been telling some people that the delay in my case is due to the Supra-XLR's faceplate. On this point, I agree with him. I was disappointed with the way the faceplate looks and wanted a fix. We discussed it in March. He sent me photos of another Supra that was placed in a Maestro chassis. I've been waiting for a response from Mikhail since March.

 6. There are two amps. Besides the Supra-XLR, there is also an ES-1, which was also supposedly completed in Feb. 2008. There is no unresolved issue with the ES-1. I've been waiting for it since Feb. 2008.

 7. If Team Singlepower wants to attack me and defend Mikhail, go ahead, you can try. I'm Team Singlepower too, you know. I've owned a Supra-XLR and ES-1 since Aug. and Sept. 2007. I sent them to Mikhail for $6600 in upgrades.

 8. I talked to Mikhail on the phone about 12 hours ago. I told him I was upset by some distorted and confused posts about my situation that seem to place the blame on me or some kind of misunderstanding or miscommunication regarding payment. I asked Mikhail what he has been telling people. He said he has talked about the Supra-XLR's faceplate but hasn't mentioned anything regarding money or payment. I asked him to post here himself. He declined, explaining that he has his own reasons. That is his decision, which I can accept. But I will respond to any "proxy" posts, rumors or innuendo that distort the facts and somehow twists things around to blame me for Singlepower's failures.


----------



## Beefy

Nice clarification Elephas. The way Mikhail has treated you is clearly indefensible.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Elephas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_7. If Team Singlepower wants to attack me and defend Mikhail, go ahead, you can try. I'm Team Singlepower too, you know. I've owned a Supra-XLR and ES-1 since Aug. and Sept. 2007. I sent them to Mikhail for $6600 in upgrades._

 

It would be really nice for you if you had actually been able to _listen_ to the amps while being part of the team


----------



## immtbiker

Elephas,
 I can understand that the second attenuator doesn't have the circular increments (that's probably part of the original silk screening, or whatever process is used in laying down the markings) but is the white mark at the upper right side of the second attenuator, damage, or just a symptom of the flash?


----------



## earwicker7

Elephas--

 I can't believe I'm defending SinglePower, but from looking at the photos, I don't see how there's any possible way to make what you were asking for look professional. There just isn't any room for a second attenuator with the markings to begin with. If it's parallel to the first one, the markings would overlap (or at least come very close to) the print below it; I can't see you being happy with that either.

 What would the cost of a new chassis be? From the pictures I've seen of the inside and outside, it seems to me that you're trying to cram a Hummer into a Prius
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

 None of this excuses SinglePower's delay times, of course.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Elephas,
 I can understand that the second attenuator doesn't have the circular increments (that's probably part of the original silk screening, or whatever process is used in laying down the markings) but is the white mark at the upper right side of the second attenuator, damage, or just a symptom of the flash?_

 

I think it looks fine too. The white mark is the flash rippling off the finish.


----------



## n_maher

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *earwicker7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Elephas--

 I can't believe I'm defending SinglePower <snip>_

 

In large measure I agree with what your saying regarding amps that get significantly modified and stay in the original chassis. But at some point it becomes the responsibility of the manufacturer to let their customer know what the aesthetic limits are. Once it was established that the manner in which Mikhail chose to implement the mods was unacceptable to the customer (Elephas) in my opinion it becomes Mikhail's responsibility to present options for how to proceed. To me it wouldn't have been unreasonable for him to have said something like the following:

 1. I understand that you're not satisfied with the modified chassis. Unfortunately the price that we agreed upon did not include transplanting the amp to a new chassis. The price to do so is X and the timetable for doing the work is Y.

 2. I understand that you're not satisfied with the modified chassis. Unfortunately the price that we agreed upon did not include transplanting the amp to a new chassis. A new custom face plate could be manufacturer to provide a look that better suits your needs. The price to do so is X and the timetable for doing the work is Y.

 It's one of those cases where I think a little communication would have gone a long way.

 Also, none of this explains why the ES-1 hasn't shipped yet.


----------



## earwicker7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *n_maher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_In large measure I agree with what your saying regarding amps that get significantly modified and stay in the original chassis. But at some point it becomes the responsibility of the manufacturer to let their customer know what the aesthetic limits are. Once it was established that the manner in which Mikhail chose to implement the mods was unacceptable to the customer (Elephas) in my opinion it becomes Mikhail's responsibility to present options for how to proceed. To me it wouldn't have been unreasonable for him to have said something like the following:

 1. I understand that you're not satisfied with the modified chassis. Unfortunately the price that we agreed upon did not include transplanting the amp to a new chassis. The price to do so is X and the timetable for doing the work is Y.

 2. I understand that you're not satisfied with the modified chassis. Unfortunately the price that we agreed upon did not include transplanting the amp to a new chassis. A new custom face plate could be manufacturer to provide a look that better suits your needs. The price to do so is X and the timetable for doing the work is Y.

 It's one of those cases where I think a little communication would have gone a long way.

 Also, none of this explains why the ES-1 hasn't shipped yet._

 

I agree, there seems to be a lack of communication.


----------



## tourmaline

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Elephas,
 I can understand that the second attenuator doesn't have the circular increments (that's probably part of the original silk screening, or whatever process is used in laying down the markings) but is the white mark at the upper right side of the second attenuator, damage, or just a symptom of the flash?_

 

For 6600 dollars in upgrades, wich really IS alot of money, i would at least insist on 2 stepped attenuators, otherwise you'd never get the same left and right attenuation.

 In that case, those dots are completely obsolete, since the attenuators work with steps of 2-3db!

 I wouldn't worry too much about looks, i would worry if the amp didn't sound good for 6600 dollars.

 If it was me, i just would take a canister of black paint and spray it over the black dots and get rid of them.
 No point in having those dots if you got stepped pots, at least i hope you got stepped pots for 6600 dollars!


----------



## ldj325

I'm curious. What kind of upgrades did you get for $6600?
 Did you ever get a specific breakdown or invoice?


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

If you look at the photos, those attenuators are stepped.


----------



## Elephas

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ldj325* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm curious. What kind of upgrades did you get for $6600?
 Did you ever get a specific breakdown or invoice?_

 

Yes, everything is itemized, Mikhail is clear and professional and lists everything out. The upgrades included dual stepped attenuators for both amps. Most of the other upgrades were for the ES-1, the Supra-XLR was already supposed to be a maxed model when I bought it used from another member.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *The Pieman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I do not know how some can justify Singlepowers dealing with Elephas. Elephas is a customer. He sure has not been treated like one._

 

Thanks for the sympathy.

 I believe that the reason the SP website is so outdated and lacking in information is because SP wants it that way. Mikhail is a very good salesman and a very smooth-talker. Anyone who has ever talked with him over the phone probably knows what I mean. When I discussed upgrades for the amps with him last year I was very impressed with his knowledge and enthusiasm.

 A phone conversation gives SP the chance to find out about the customer's needs, expectations, experience, other gear in the system, etc. This is usually a good thing for the customer, IMO. 

 More importantly from SP's point of view, the phone conversations give it a chance to better maximize its return from each customer, develop a closer relationship, and potentially generate repeat business with upgrades and trade-ins. But it probably takes time away from Mikhail's working day, especially when answering basic questions.

 Even now, after some frustrations I've gone through for the past several months, I'm still impressed by Mikhail's abilities on the phone. He is always polite and level-headed, even when I am not, and is very convincing. Unfortunately, IME, his actions don't always match his words.


----------



## grandenigma1

Last I spoke with Mikhail he said a new site has been in the works for the past 2 years or so but as long as he keeps coming up with new amps and upgrades for old ones it is going to be some time off. I believe he said he has over 50 designs.... Where some builders have only a handful of stock designs and offer no customization it is no wonder they keep their sites up to date and ship within a few weeks time. As you mentioned a phone call provides an opportunity to up-sell a product and gives Mihail the ability to use his years of experience to consult with you and determine what will be the ideal fit for you and your associated gear. Granted it sounds as if Mikhail could do a better job in regards to communicating the current status of a build and filling an order in a more timely manor but I think it is a reasonable enough conclusion that orders from Singlepower are simply going to take longer unless you order a stock unit. Mikhail takes pride in everything he does and fortunately or unfortunately it seems as if it is to a fault in that he typically will not ship an amp until it is done to his liking.


----------



## Elephas

Waiting was never an issue for me, I'm prepared to wait a long time.

 I've been dealing with grandenigma1 regarding an AD2000 recable, he can confirm the length of time the transaction is taking.

 I placed an deposit for a HeadAmp BHSE sometime late 2007 and I'm still waiting. Sure, it is taking longer than I expected, but I know I can get the deposit back anytime if I wanted to. Justin can confirm that I've never complained to him or bugged him about it.

 SinglePower told me my amps were ready to ship in Feb. 2008 and took my money. At least one of the amps, the ES-1, should've been shipped long ago.


----------



## grandenigma1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Elephas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Waiting was never an issue for me, I'm prepared to wait a long time.

 I've been dealing with grandenigma1 regarding an AD2000 recable, he can confirm the length of time the transaction is taking.

 I placed an deposit for a HeadAmp BHSE sometime late 2007 and I'm still waiting. Sure, it is taking longer than I expected, but I know I can get the deposit back anytime if I wanted to. Justin can confirm that I've never complained to him or bugged him about it.

 SinglePower told me my amps were ready to ship in Feb. 2008 and took my money. At least one of the amps, the ES-1, should've been shipped long ago._

 


 It does feel like it has been ages and I am not even the one waiting... There was time that we were worried that you would not have the headphones on time. Me personally I am not good with the whole waiting thing....


----------



## Yikes

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grandenigma1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Last I spoke with Mikhail he said a new site has been in the works for the past 2 years or so but as long as he keeps coming up with new amps and upgrades for old ones it is going to be some time off. I believe he said he has over 50 designs.... Where some builder have only a handful of stock designs and offer no customization it is no wonder they keep their sites up to date and ship within a few weeks time. As you mentioned a phone call provides an opportunity to up-sell a product and gives Mihail the ability to use his years of experience to consult with you and determine what will be the ideal fit for you and your associated gear. Granted it sounds as if Mikhail could do a better job in regards to communicating the current status of a build and filling an order in a more timely manor but I think it is a reasonable enough conclusion that orders from Singlepower are simply going to take longer unless you order a stock unit. Mikhail takes pride in everything he does and fortunately or unfortunately it seems as if it is to a fault in that he typically will not ship an amp until it is done to his liking._

 


 You are correct in referring to Mikhail as a "builder". He is one person building custom amps. There are companies out there that manufacture quality products and offer some customization, but they aren't custom amp builders. I ordered a Woo Audio GES with a slew of upgrades, including having them use my own wire. It took 4 weeks from when I sent them the wire for the amp to be completed. However it's not the time that matters, it's the fact that Jack delivered exactly what he said he would, when he said he would.


----------



## grandenigma1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Yikes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You are correct in referring to Mikhail as a "builder". He is one person building custom amps. There are companies out there that manufacture quality products and offer some customization, but they aren't custom amp builders. I ordered a Woo Audio GES with a slew of upgrades, including having them use my own wire. It took 4 weeks from when I sent them the wire for the amp to be completed. However it's not the time that matters, it's the fact that Jack delivered exactly what he said he would, when he said he would._

 

I would say that is the biggest take away from this thread. Mikhail needs to give more accurate time frames and if something does come up it needs to be communicated. Other than that he builds fantastic amps that are of great quality and value. Which reminds me... I should pick one up again


----------



## immtbiker

Off topic threads pruned as per OP and other member's requests.

 Perhaps we can turn this back into a thread that perpetuates with it's original purpose.


----------



## kool bubba ice

SS is acting very irresponsible. The right thing to do would be to stop taking new orders untill there is no more backlog.. Or better yet, only make payment when the amp is ready to ship. It seems like he is stringing along his customers by giving them false shipping dates knowing that he probably won't be able to fullfill the date that was giving. People need to be more concearning with their money.. If potential customers speak with their checkbook he would listen. 11,000 and it's been over a yr. Shameful. add to that poor communication. Sorry for being so forward. But it's how I truly feel. I do like SS as a whole, and in no way do I find them to be corrupt, but poor business practices must be addressed.


----------



## immtbiker

Here is a PM that is typical of the ones that I am receiving. The sender wishes to remain anonymous for fear of reprecussions. I don't blame them. There are a lot of others suffering, out there that are too nice too make waves:

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *anonymous* 
_Everything that has happened to singlepower customers happened to me. I am afraid to post now as I am trying to get my money back from (visa). Singlepower misrepresented continually on delivery dates, even so much as to say it was done and being bench tested and would be shipped in 2-3 days. I never received anything. Owed 2000.00 dollars._

 

Things have not changed fully, yet. I hope that this thread will help those who are suffering both mentally and financially.


----------



## earwicker7

Nothing is going to change until we start an official boycott. I understand wanting the best money can buy; I've spent tens of thousands of dollars on my system. But I would NEVER throw my money at a company that acts like this; I had a very similar thing happen with another company and I yanked my order FAST. I was told "The wait will be worth it," "he's a good guy" (apparently people haven't figured out that any business man will put on a "good guy" face to someone who sends them tons of money for a non-existent amp), etc. There are still people who put down their deposit over a year ago, when the amp was "ready to ship in November," and not a single amp of the line has been shipped.


----------



## nikongod

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *earwicker7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nothing is going to change until we start an official boycott. I understand wanting the best money can buy; I've spent tens of thousands of dollars on my system. But I would NEVER throw my money at a company that acts like this; I had a very similar thing happen with another company and I yanked my order FAST. I was told "The wait will be worth it," "he's a good guy" (apparently people haven't figured out that any business man will put on a "good guy" face to someone who sends them tons of money for a non-existent amp), etc. There are still people who put down their deposit over a year ago, when the amp was "ready to ship in November," and not a single amp of the line has been shipped._

 

The amp is not ready if the customer wants it changed.

 Isnt it ironic (hypocritical?) that you own a loricraft record washer and SOTA TT when you refuse to do business with companies who have given people the run-around? Both of those companies have quite the history with stuff that disappears when filing for bankruptcy. while mikhail takes forever and a day to deliver he is not a thief.


----------



## earwicker7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nikongod* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The amp is not ready if the customer wants it changed.

 Isnt it ironic (hypocritical?) that you own a loricraft record washer and SOTA TT when you refuse to do business with companies who have given people the run-around? Both of those companies have quite the history with stuff that disappears when filing for bankruptcy. while mikhail takes forever and a day to deliver he is not a thief._

 

I'm not familiar with any theft from those companies, so ordering from them doesn't seem hypocritical. Do you have any evidence of this happening? If they had this reputation (if they do, I've never seen a single post about it) I certainly wouldn't have ordered from them. I did get a bit of the "It will be ready soon" stuff with SOTA, and due to this would hesitate to recommend them (although the turntable is really nice), but we're talking a period of a couple of months, not a couple of years, and I was never told "The turntable is ready and has been shipped" when it hadn't been. I had zero problems with Loricraft and would highly recommend them.

 This isn't an issue with one amp; it's a pattern of multiple customers being lied to multiple times. Maybe "thief" is a hard word, but "scammer" is 100% accurate. I can't understand why you fanboys are in such major denial. Your post is seriously grasping for straws.


----------



## pompon

The good news will be .. if peaple ask refound .. we will be able to buy a "in stock" amp soon.


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *earwicker7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nothing is going to change until we start an official boycott. I understand wanting the best money can buy; I've spent tens of thousands of dollars on my system. But I would NEVER throw my money at a company that acts like this; I had a very similar thing happen with another company and I yanked my order FAST. I was told "The wait will be worth it," "he's a good guy" (apparently people haven't figured out that any business man will put on a "good guy" face to someone who sends them tons of money for a non-existent amp), etc. There are still people who put down their deposit over a year ago, when the amp was "ready to ship in November," and not a single amp of the line has been shipped._

 

You don't have a dog in this fight, yet you are calling for an "official boycott", whatever that is. Why don't you stop fanning the flames. I think everyone has been warned about SP's business model as it exists presently. Anyone that purchases at this point does so with full knowledge. Doing something that may put Mikhail out of business doesn't help anyone still waiting for their amps. 

 There are some that might believe your problem with "another company" was exactly that, your problem. You come across as if you have an agenda and it's not altruistic. If you have an order with SP and want to talk about it, go for it. Otherwise, why not mind your own business. Mikhail knows he has a problem. Either he will fix it and come out of this or he won't but nothing you are doing will help.


----------



## riceboy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You don't have a dog in this fight, yet you are calling for an "official boycott", whatever that is. Why don't you stop fanning the flames. I think everyone has been warned about SP's business model as it exists presently. Anyone that purchases at this point does so with full knowledge. Doing something that may put Mikhail out of business doesn't help anyone still waiting for their amps. 

 There are some that might believe your problem with "another company" was exactly that, your problem. You come across as if you have an agenda and it's not altruistic. If you have an order with SP and want to talk about it, go for it. Otherwise, why not mind your own business. Mikhail knows he has a problem. Either he will fix it and come out of this or he won't but nothing you are doing will help._

 

Amen to that Tyrion.


----------



## earwicker7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You don't have a dog in this fight, yet you are calling for an "official boycott", whatever that is. Why don't you stop fanning the flames. I think everyone has been warned about SP's business model as it exists presently. Anyone that purchases at this point does so with full knowledge. Doing something that may put Mikhail out of business doesn't help anyone still waiting for their amps. 

 There are some that might believe your problem with "another company" was exactly that, your problem. You come across as if you have an agenda and it's not altruistic. If you have an order with SP and want to talk about it, go for it. Otherwise, why not mind your own business. Mikhail knows he has a problem. Either he will fix it and come out of this or he won't but nothing you are doing will help._

 

Boycotts aren't permanent, they're methods of behavior modification. If SinglePower changed, I'd be the first person in line to buy one of their amps. (EDIT--If he doesn't change, he deserves to be put out of business) But this whole dog and pony show is going to keep going, with people getting jerked around over and over, until everyone stops supporting people like this. I've bought lots of high end stuff and it's only been in the audio field that I've had problems with such poor customer service. It's getting to the point that it's almost endemic, with the companies that actually get their stuff to you on schedule being the exception. If you're fine with this, more power to you, but it's sad seeing the audiophile community being so submissive.


----------



## grawk

There are lots of companies in the audiophile world that sell products that are built in advance and listed for sale. They generally provide less for more, but they exist. Same as in other fields. You can walk in and buy a house that's built and never been lived in. The same amount of money for a custom house will get you a house more suited to you, and take a lot longer to reach completion. And the price will change while it's being built. Same goes for cars. You can buy a car for $40,000 right off a lot. Or you can have one custom built (rebuilt) for you from the chassis of your choice. You obviously prefer the mass production model, and that's your choice. You had a transaction that took place over a matter of weeks nearly a year ago, you got a timely refund, and you've been slagging him ever since. In inappropriate venues.


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *earwicker7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Boycotts aren't permanent, they're methods of behavior modification. If SinglePower changed, I'd be the first person in line to buy one of their amps. But this whole dog and pony show is going to keep going, with people getting jerked around over and over, until everyone stops supporting people like this. I've bought lots of high end stuff and it's only been in the audio field that I've had problems with such poor customer service. It's getting to the point that it's almost endemic, with the companies that actually get their stuff to you on schedule being the exception. If you're fine with this, more power to you, but it's sad seeing the audiophile community being so submissive._

 

Why not leave the behavior modification to those that have an interest in the outcome. Your not the audiophile police so let those involved deal with the situation. You are doing nothing to help the situation and I mean nothing. Some of the alleged poor customer service you claim to have had in the audio field is a product of your own impatience. It's time to leave it alone and move on. I'm not fine with this situation but I am less fine with your budding into this situation. Go cry over your little audio problems and let those that have an interest in this, deal with it without your feeble assistance.


----------



## Genetic

More than 500 posts and not a single word from SP*. I know it's not GM or IBM with a public relation division but it would be nice if Mikhail took a few moments of his time and post something. Is it too much to ask?

 Amicalement

 * First post date: 06-11-2008, 03:29 PM


----------



## grawk

I'd say yes, it's too much to ask. He doesn't stand to gain anything by posting. His response should be to change his practices and fulfill his commitments.


----------



## cosmopragma

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Genetic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_More than 500 posts and not a single word from SP*. I know it's not GM or IBM with a public relation division but it would be nice if Mikhail took a few moments of his time and post something. Is it too much to ask?_

 

Most definitely.
 What could he say?

 "Hello, I'm Mikhail and I'm a notorious liar.
 Could someone here please recommend a 12-step-program for characters like me?"

 This guy won't join the Anonymous Liars as long as he gets fresh money.
 I agree with earwicker that only a boycott would educate the wrongdoer, and I for one will use my influence to make sure he'll get no money from Germany anymore, and maybe I'll even take the time to manipulate Google Germany in a way that it does provide a warning to avoid Singlepower at rank one.Gerrmany represents probably only 2% of his income anyway and that doesn't hurt much, but a few like me that warn everyone they can reach to stay away from this shady company might add up.
 Btw, I don't care what fanboys and shills think about it, so don't even bother ..........


----------



## sacd lover

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *earwicker7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nothing is going to change until we start an official boycott. I understand wanting the best money can buy; I've spent tens of thousands of dollars on my system. But I would NEVER throw my money at a company that acts like this; I had a very similar thing happen with another company and I yanked my order FAST. I was told "The wait will be worth it," "he's a good guy" (apparently people haven't figured out that any business man will put on a "good guy" face to someone who sends them tons of money for a non-existent amp), etc. There are still people who put down their deposit over a year ago, when the amp was "ready to ship in November," and not a single amp of the line has been shipped._

 

Just my $.02, but you seem to have the same expectations for a custom build that you have with an off the shelf model. A custom build is just that .... a custom product that is developed from scratch. Consequently, the pitfalls that lead to delays or redesign are all unkown until they occur. Maybe things all go smootly and timelines are kept but that is more often NOT the case.

 Moreover, there are other custom amp builders around besides SP and Headamp and they are not any faster. So please, stop whining. 

 I saw this ad on audigon the other day ....

 Hesitantly I place for sale my one-time reference amp that was custom designed by Jef Larson of Abraxasaudio. I've moved on to a far, far more expensive direct-coupled 45 SET amp that suits my new Altec horn speakers. *This is a custom, one-off design by Jef, I waited 2 years to receive the amplifier.*


----------



## nikongod

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Genetic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_More than 500 posts and not a single word from SP*. I know it's not GM or IBM with a public relation division but it would be nice if Mikhail took a few moments of his time and post something. Is it too much to ask?_

 

Mikhail has something like 60 posts on these boards. 

 He dosnt really get involved in these threads.
  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sacd lover* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Moreover, there are other custom amp builders around besides SP and Headamp and they are not any faster. So please, stop whining._

 

But newbies have not been here long enough to remember how long they take.

 Check out Trose49's efforts to get a silver dinosaur built (the fast ones, with good eyesight according to Jurassic park), the time it took jp-numbers to get his custom "ripple flow" amp built, the devil's portable amps.... More people should look at how long it takes other MFR's to do their custom work (and some of it is just ordering a case in a non-standard color!) before complaining.


----------



## tagosaku

Can we please go back to amps not being delivered by dates told by Mikhail and phone calls not returned, emails not replied etc. 
 I know these are boring compared with the grand discussion you guys are having, but I think this thread is about these 'was supposed to happen' things.


----------



## IceClass

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tagosaku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Can we please go back to amps not being delivered by dates told by Mikhail and phone calls not returned, emails not replied etc. 
 I know these are boring compared with the grand discussion you guys are having, but I think this thread is about these 'was supposed to happen' things._

 

Hear, hear! Absolutely!
 If an amp can take two years to deliver and some well healed fan boy is okay with that, then all is kosher but we are talking about people who were promised product at a given time for a given price and have been repeatedly deceived and disappointed.

 The ins and outs of custom amp design or Mikhail's status as an "artiste" are all irrelevant to this thread although they could well be fodder for another.


----------



## vcoheda

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tagosaku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Can we please go back to amps not being delivered by dates told by Mikhail and phone calls not returned, emails not replied etc. I know these are boring compared with the grand discussion you guys are having, but I think this thread is about these 'was supposed to happen' things._

 

i agree.

 people really seem to be confusing the issue - probably and unfortunately intentionally. the recent rancor surrounding single power has, to my understanding, nothing to do with the length of time it takes to make a custom amp. no one is really disputing that point - i.e., that they will take longer than a standard build. the issue or issues are different. they are that mikhail will give a person an estimated date of completion for a custom build, a date which he must know based on experience is not even close to realistic; that he falsely tells people their amp is completed and will ship very soon when in fact this is not true; and that he does not respond for long periods of time to emails/phone calls. these appear to be some of the main reasons why people (head-fiers) are upset.


----------



## earwicker7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sacd lover* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just my $.02, but you seem to have the same expectations for a custom build that you have with an off the shelf model. A custom build is just that .... a custom product that is developed from scratch. Consequently, the pitfalls that lead to delays or redesign are all unkown until they occur. Maybe things all go smootly and timelines are kept but that is more often NOT the case._

 

I've had two high performance computers built to my specs, with parts from all over the globe and custom cases. Both were done and shipped within six weeks. I had a guitarist in an old band who had a one-off guitar built for him and it was done within a couple of months. I know people who get crazy customized cars done in the same time period.

 All these are because the people involved were honest, hard working, and knew how to run a business. I don't know why audiophiles don't expect the same kind of service, given that they're spending the same kind of money. Maybe that's why everyone looks down on us as gullible money-wads.


----------



## IceClass

What's really crazy is that if the man is only half as good an amp designer as some folks on here think he is, there's more than enough good will expressed here despite the current bumps in the road to anticipate that most people would still do business with SP if they were just given truthful and reliable delivery dates and not given a mouthful of bollocks.

 It seems that at least in this instance the public is treating the esteemed artiste a lot better than he reciprocates.

 I hope this all gets resolved soon and the head-fi consumer can continue to enjoy SP's fine wares and services.


----------



## tagosaku

repeating myself 

 Can we please go back to amps not being delivered by dates told by Mikhail and phone calls not returned, emails not replied etc. 
 I know these are boring compared with the grand discussion you guys are having, but I think this thread is about these 'was supposed to happen' things.

 mods?


----------



## Seamaster

Stop this stupid post! Mikhail returns my phone calls and emails just fine, about within 24 hours on average. He has troubled with unlegitimate requests from all kind of people want pay 1/2 of the price to get 2X of service.


----------



## tagosaku

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Seamaster* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Stop this stupid post! Mikhail returns my phone calls and emails just fine, about within 24 hours on average. He has troubled with unlegitimate requests from all kind of people want pay 1/2 of the price to get 2X of service._

 

Sorry but I am lost. What do you mean by pay 1/2 of the price to get 2x of service. Did Mikhail actually tell you that ?

 Also, have you even read this thread including OP's original post?
 If what you are saying is true, you should start a new thread. "Mikhail's nightmare with unreasonable customers' or something like that.


----------



## Icarium

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *earwicker7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've had two high performance computers built to my specs, with parts from all over the globe and custom cases. Both were done and shipped within six weeks. I had a guitarist in an old band who had a one-off guitar built for him and it was done within a couple of months. I know people who get crazy customized cars done in the same time period.

 All these are because the people involved were honest, hard working, and knew how to run a business. I don't know why audiophiles don't expect the same kind of service, given that they're spending the same kind of money. Maybe that's why everyone looks down on us as gullible money-wads._

 

Gonna order a custom aircraft carrier will expect it to be done in a few months because your "custom" computers and your buddies guitar/cars are done no later then that. 

 Apples to apples please. No apples to oranges comparisons plzkthx.


----------



## Beefy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Seamaster* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Stop this stupid post! Mikhail returns my phone calls and emails just fine, about within 24 hours on average. He has troubled with unlegitimate requests from all kind of people want pay 1/2 of the price to get 2X of service._

 

So you manage to get a couple of calls answered, everyone else must be wrong? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Do you feel nothing for the many people who have paid thousands of dollars and received nothing but empty promises - and sometimes outright lies?


----------



## Elephas

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tagosaku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Can we please go back to amps not being delivered by dates told by Mikhail and phone calls not returned, emails not replied etc. 
 I know these are boring compared with the grand discussion you guys are having, but I think this thread is about these 'was supposed to happen' things._

 

During the past three weeks, I've been in contact with Mikhail several times, both phone and email. He answers email within 24 hours or less and answered the phone when I called. He also got messages I left on the answering service.

 At least in my case, contacting Mikhail and getting timely replies is no longer a problem. I hope that this is also the case for other customers.


----------



## tagosaku

Glad to hear things have improved for you.
 For me, there is no difference. He choses to answer one out of three or four emails. And most of his replies does not give information that was requested, or meaningless information such as shipping date that does not happen. I had a few 'shipping tomorrow' so far, which takes him at least 48 hours to confirm that did not happen 
 Actually, I am waiting for him to confirm if it was shipped yesterday or not. My estimate is that I will hear from him on Friday that it was a busy week in SP and the amp will ship the following week.

 (By the way this is a humble MPX repair. One channel got noisy and Mikhail said that one of the tube socket is bad.)


----------



## elrod-tom

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Icarium* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Gonna order a custom aircraft carrier will expect it to be done in a few months because your "custom" computers and your buddies guitar/cars are done no later then that. 

 Apples to apples please. No apples to oranges comparisons plzkthx._

 

While it's true that one ought to expect an aircraft carrier to take some time to complete, I don't see where one ought to expect the same delays when assembling or repairing an amp. 

 By ANY standard, many folks here have been waiting far longer than they ought to have. That is to say, longer than was promised, again in many cases MUCH longer, with MANY broken promises. I would expect that even the purchaser of an aircraft carrier would eventually lose patience with repeated evasions, broken promises, and poor communication.

 I've met Mikhail on several occasions, and I like him. His equipment also sounds good to these ears. But let's not minimize the VERY serious issues being discussed here by implying that the wait time is the least bit reasonable for a LOT of folks. There IS a problem, and it needs to be fixed...and I very much hope that it is.


----------



## elrod-tom

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grawk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'd say yes, it's too much to ask. He doesn't stand to gain anything by posting. His response should be to change his practices and fulfill his commitments._

 

While I don't disagree entirely, I for one would feel a lot better about what's going on here if he DID make an appearance. 

 What possible harm could it do to admit that there were issues at this point? It seems an established fact by now.

 What I'd really like to see is an acknowledgment that there are some issues, an outline of what is being done to address the issues, and an offer of sincere apology to those affected by all this. I agree that, ultimately, he needs to change his practices. That said, it would give a lot of folks who have been impacted by those same old practices some reassurance if they could see that there was a plan in place to address the issues. 

 The lack of response in this thread is not all that different than a lack of response to an e-mail or telephone call experienced by many posting here, and IMHO is less than reassuring. It would be nice to hear from him.


----------



## n_maher

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *elrod-tom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What possible harm could it do to admit that there were issues at this point? It seems an established fact by now._

 

Established fact isn't confirmation of guilt and if Mikhail is at all concerned about potential legal action against him or the company it is in his best interest not to make any public statements, especially written, regarding what is going on. Also, his communication efforts are best focused on talking with actual customers rather than worrying about what is being posted on Head-Fi. 

 Note - I'm not defending Mikhail or arguing that a response wouldn't be nice for the community side of things but Mikhail has little to gain and a lot to lose by posting here before the situation is well under control.


----------



## elrod-tom

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *n_maher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Established fact isn't confirmation of guilt and if Mikhail is at all concerned about potential legal action against him or the company it is in his best interest not to make any public statements, especially written, regarding what is going on. Also, his communication efforts are best focused on talking with actual customers rather than worrying about what is being posted on Head-Fi. 

 Note - I'm not defending Mikhail or arguing that a response wouldn't be nice for the community side of things but Mikhail has little to gain and a lot to lose by posting here before the situation is well under control._

 

I understand where you're coming from, but I think that to some degree the genie is already out of the bottle.

 I'm not an attorney, and maybe it's naive of me to think this way, but I'm not convinced that he wouldn't be a lot better off addressing this mess head-on. Right now, a lack of response appears to be an active avoidance of the problem. That same sort of behavior on a person-by-person basis is what's got a lot of these folks as upset as they are to begin with.


----------



## n_maher

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *elrod-tom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I understand where you're coming from, but I think that to some degree the genie is already out of the bottle._

 

In the court of public opinion I'm very much with you but in the legal sense I think the SOP is that silence is golden.


----------



## IceClass

Even a response acknowledging the problems and posted to his website would go a long way.

 Mikhail seems to be intent on being the textbook illustration of how *not* to run a business.


----------



## Genetic

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *elrod-tom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 What I'd really like to see is an acknowledgment that there are some issues, an outline of what is being done to address the issues, and an offer of sincere apology to those affected by all this. I agree that, ultimately, he needs to change his practices. That said, it would give a lot of folks who have been impacted by those same old practices some reassurance if they could see that there was a plan in place to address the issues. 

 The lack of response in this thread is not all that different than a lack of response to an e-mail or telephone call experienced by many posting here, and IMHO is less than reassuring. It would be nice to hear from him._

 

Must make a mark on the calendar....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Posting here could be a legal admission that there is something wrong? By a large margin I dont think we still are in the world of fantasy and unfounded allegations.

 In fact I'm on the side of those you believe that some sort of good will statement could be an elegant way of ending this thread.

 Amicalement


----------



## Voltron

Although it might be nice for him to make a direct statement here, I thought the point was for him to deal with his customers straight and fair and get any backlog resolved. According to Elephas, who has a long-standing issue and past-due upgrades, and according to others in this thread and elsewhere, Mikhail has been communicating with his customers throughout this phase. 

 Also, Mikhail has talked to various Head-Fi members, including me, who posted up his plans and thoughts on how to resolve things and move forward. With more than one person having threatened legal action, Nate hit the nail right on the head. Mikhail would not be advised to post anything here on this subject. And I am a lawyer.


----------



## Genetic

Voltron;4658913 said:
			
		

> Although it might be nice for him to make a direct statement here, I thought the point was for him to deal with his customers straight and fair and get any backlog resolved.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Not quite. With due respect, the point is much larger than this. As useful an only customer limited interaction could be, the damage to his corporate image is well beyond those relations. Granted they represent the most pressing actions but I think the ''others'' have to be included in the public relation reconstruction.
> ...


----------



## IceClass

I'm not one of those that believes an open admission of guilt on head-fi is a good idea or strategy legally or PR speaking but an acknowledgement on the SP site that SP is going through a phase of corporate readjustment, that there may be some delays in deliverables etc...and that SP is doing it's utmost blah, blah.

 Then for the love of God _*STOP*_ giving people unrealistic deadlines that cannot be met!

 Then give customers who request it their product or money back and stop taking new orders until the backlog is blown.

 I'm not a lawyer; I just married one which ensures I'll be married for life or die broke.


----------



## Voltron

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *IceClass* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm not one of those that believes an open admission of guilt on head-fi is a good idea or strategy legally or PR speaking but an acknowledgement on the SP site that SP is going through a phase of corporate readjustment, that there may be some delays in deliverables etc...and that SP is doing it's utmost blah, blah.

 Then for the love of God *STOP* giving people unrealistic deadlines that cannot be met!

 Then give customers who request it their product or money back and stop taking new orders until the backlog is blown.

 I'm not a lawyer; I just married one which ensures I'll be married for life or die broke.



_

 






 Congraulations, that's the 300th time that same advice/directive has been given in this thread!


----------



## IceClass

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Voltron* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_





 Congraulations, that's the 300th time that same advice/directive has been given in this thread!_

 

What? And you counted every single one of them??!!








 How else are we going to get our post counts up to Supremo status like you?

 Oh yeah, don't tell me: I should repeatedly bitch about other posts repeating themselves? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Meanwhile, you wouldn't happen to be selling a SinglePower amp cheap would you?


----------



## Voltron

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *IceClass* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_1. What? And you counted every single one of them??!!








 2. How else are we going to get our post counts up to Supremo status like you?

 3. Oh yeah, don't tell me: I should repeatedly bitch about other posts repeating themselves? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 4. Meanwhile, you wouldn't happen to be selling a SinglePower amp cheap would you?









_

 

1. Yes.

 2. How about posting something of value?

 3. See no. 2.

 4. Mine is neither cheap nor for sale.


----------



## Seamaster

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Beefy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So you manage to get a couple of calls answered, everyone else must be wrong? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Do you feel nothing for the many people who have paid thousands of dollars and received nothing but empty promises - and sometimes outright lies?_

 

I have $7200 USD is being held by him, for a custom Supra Extreme Platinum XLR. After placing order, I have made some changes, like all Furutech connectors, Dual Plitron transformers, custom transformer cover (none of ready made cover fits), sub copper deck to shield the transformers, 110V ~ 220V switch, etc. They all cause delay. I am sure many people do the same thing like me, just want their amp to be the the way they like. Mikhail has been willing to adopt my changes, and always return my email with detailed info and very patient. Can you get better service else where, have feedom to have what ever wanted for given boudget? No where! Ofcourse, sometime someday some crap happen to someone. When the last time you seen a perfect world anyway?


----------



## TreAdidas

I've been in contact with Mikhail. He is responsive to my requests and calls me back. I am happy with that.


----------



## Kang

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TreAdidas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've been in contact with Mikhail. He is responsive to my requests and calls me back. I am happy with that._

 

Since this thread began, Mikhail has responded to all of my calls and e-mails usually within minutes or a few hours, even on Saturdays and late in the evening. He shipped my amp and followed up.


----------



## Elephas

I've made many posts in this thread, including some that were critical of SP. As a frustrated customer, I think that other customers in a similar situation and potential customers benefit from an open discussion of any problems. Because SP has a large customer base here and apparently does much of its headphone amp business with head-fiers, negative publicity and public pressure are things that might influence SP and result in improved business practices. I think that there is some evidence that this has worked (several people have received their amps), and I hope that it will continue and that mine and everyone else's pending issues will be resolved soon.

 Some people have posted things here that might be questionable and potentially inflammatory. Maybe I have done that, myself, during some moments of frustration with SP. I expect the moderators to delete those posts, including mine, if the posts are explicitly anti-SP made for no other reason than to fan the flames, or for other good reasons. 

 I'm still waiting for my amps and I haven't forgotten the frustrations I experienced dealing with SP. I still believe that Mikhail had lied to me in order to prevent me from selling my amps. But I don't think that people jumping in and making extreme anti-SP posts here are helpful. This thread is serving its purpose by raising awareness of customer problems and hopefully leading to improved customer service at SP.

 I believe that those anti-SP posts don't serve anyone, whether the community, current customers or potential customers. They confuse things, raise the already charged emotional tone of the thread and will hurt the interests of people waiting for resolution with SP if this thread is closed or deleted.


----------



## Kang

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Elephas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_...I believe that those anti-SP posts don't serve anyone, whether the community, current customers or potential customers. They confuse things, raise the already charged emotional tone of the thread and will hurt the interests of people waiting for resolution with SP if this thread is closed or deleted._

 


 x2


----------



## tom hankins

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Since this thread began, Mikhail has responded to all of my calls and e-mails usually within minutes or a few hours, even on Saturdays and late in the evening. He shipped my amp and followed up._

 


 Same here.


----------



## Rob N

Still waiting


----------



## tagosaku

Got an email from Mikhail on Saturday saying amp will ship on Tuesday (today). 
 Waiting for the shipping confirmation


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tagosaku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Got an email from Mikhail on Saturday saying amp will ship on Tuesday (today). 
 Waiting for the shipping confirmation _

 

Good luck. 
 ...and, enjoy your new toy.!


----------



## tagosaku

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Good luck. 
 ...and, enjoy your new toy.!_

 

Thanks I really would love some luck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Think this is the fourth shipping date I got so far. According to Mikhail the repair was completed and the amp was packed a month or so ago.


----------



## RockCity

For those who managed to contact Mikhail, is he still using the e-mails on his website or does he have a new e-mail address? I would like to send an e-mail so please help me make sure.


----------



## TreAdidas

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RockCity* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_For those who managed to contact Mikhail, is he still using the e-mails on his website or does he have a new e-mail address? I would like to send an e-mail so please help me make sure._

 

Yes. He replied to me using the sales@ address.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

I used the email at his website and got replies the same day.


----------



## Frihed89

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tagosaku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks I really would love some luck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ....According to Mikhail the repair was completed and the amp was packed a month or so ago._

 

, and "I didn't ship it because......................."


----------



## tagosaku

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Frihed89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_, and "I didn't ship it because......................."_

 


 Sorry, no idea. I am on his ignore list except getting weekly (?) shipping dates


----------



## tagosaku

I got a new one now. Not a missed 'shipping date' but a missed 'estimate for update'. And 'missed' update is far less frustrating than 'missed' shipping date for sure.

 Although I have no idea what is going on with my MPX nor when I might see it again, I must admit that Mikhail seems to be trying


----------



## lolhahaha

Wouldn't it be faster to use the internet, download the schematics for a killer amp/teach yourself electronic circuit design by reading some free books available on bittorrent, buy electrical/electronic components from a website or locally if you live in the right place, teach yourself how to solder components up to the level required for building your amp and then just build it yourself? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Would that take 1-2 years to do? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Or just buy from someone who actually manufactures a product and ships it when he says he shipped it. 

 The craziest part of this thread was where the guy who has been waiting on his completed amp since February has his amp demoed at a meet 2 months ago (everybody loved it) but somehow he still hasn't received it. 

 I mean, the owner of the company has the time to load up 100's of thousands of dollars worth of electronics for a meet in order to influence even more into becoming "customers", including the equipment the customer is waiting for, has time to spend the whole day at the meet and then packs it all up and takes it all back to the batcave but he doesn't have time to get a box, tape it up, run down to the post office and send it to the dude or call fedex and have them pick it up on any of the 60 or so days following the meet in July? I order stuff on newegg on Friday and it miraculously appears in my mailbox by the following Friday, and I live guess where? Yes, Japan, across the worlds largest ocean.

 Actually, considering that one of his peon's is likely in charge of packing and delivery all he really has to do is fire that guy since he is obviously bringing the entire company down by his compulsive World of Warcraft playing on company time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Seriously, as bad as this has gotten I'd find a scapegoat fast. "We figured out why 500 customers haven't received their ****. The packing/delivery dude stored it all in the corner of our warehouse and didn't realize that most of a year had passed since he last logged out of his favorite MMO. We will deal with this issue immediately."


----------



## PFKMan23

While I can't speak for other people, I don't have the time or the facilities to build amps (or build other things that I would find much more useful than building amps).

 As far as why te person who had their stuff demoed at the meet, I seem to recall that personal also changing their amp. However if those changes have been finalized, then yes the amp should be shipped. that said I wouldn't really apply big business economics (where shipping 1000s of off the shelf items) to a small business.


----------



## cosmopragma

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tagosaku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I got a new one now. Not a missed 'shipping date' but a missed 'estimate for update'. And 'missed' update is far less frustrating than 'missed' shipping date for sure._

 

Excuse me, I'm no native speaker.
 What is a "missed estimate for update".
 I think we don't have an equivalent in our culture .......


----------



## Elephas

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *lolhahaha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The craziest part of this thread was where the guy who has been waiting on his completed amp since February has his amp demoed at a meet 2 months ago (everybody loved it) but somehow he still hasn't received it._

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PFKMan23* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_As far as why te person who had their stuff demoed at the meet, I seem to recall that personal also changing their amp. However if those changes have been finalized, then yes the amp should be shipped._

 

I sent two amps to SP for upgrades in Aug. and Sept. 2007. One was a Supra-XLR, still awaiting a replacement faceplate. The other was an ES-1, which was supposedly fully completed in Feb. 2008 when I sent Mikhail payment. Payment in full for both amps, in the amount of $6600.

 Why did I sent Mikhail the money in Feb. 2008? Because he told me that the amps were completed and ready to ship.

 My ES-1 was supposedly at the Colorado Head-Fi meet on July 26, 2008.

 Since that time, Mikhail made several promises to me, both over the phone and email, that he is shipping the ES-1. 

 I am still waiting. It has been broken promise after broken promise.

 If the ES-1 which was brought to the Colorado meet was my completed amp, it should've been shipped by now. Because it hasn't, I can only conclude that the amp at the meet was not mine.

 If so, this was two broken promises that Mikhail made to me, when he agreed to bring both my ES-1 and Supra-XLR to the Colorado meet as proof that the amps are completed and in full working order.

 This entire experience has been extremely frustrating. As of now, Mikhail has had both amps in his possession for a year. He has had my money for over seven months. He has made many promises that have been broken one after another, during the course of the seven months since Feb.

 If anyone has any ideas or suggestions as to what I can do, I welcome them.


----------



## xenithon

I would drive/bus/train/fly to Mikhails premises and demand either a) the amps; or b) a full refund, before leaving his house. Heck, thinking about it - even though the money is not the primary concern - $6600 sitting in my money market account for a year could have yielded close to $1000 in interest....scary stuff.


----------



## grawk

that's one LONG drive.


----------



## Dreadhead

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *xenithon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I would drive/bus/train/fly to Mikhails premises and demand either a) the amps; or b) a full refund, before leaving his house. Heck, thinking about it - even though the money is not the primary concern - $6600 sitting in my money market account for a year could have yielded close to $1000 in interest....scary stuff._

 

I want to know what bank you use.... that's 15%APY. Point taken though.


----------



## nikongod

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Elephas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_One was a Supra-XLR, still awaiting a replacement faceplate._

 

The faceplate is a part of the lid of the case.


----------



## archosman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Elephas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 This entire experience has been extremely frustrating. As of now, Mikhail has had both amps in his possession for a year. He has had my money for over seven months. He has made many promises that have been broken one after another, during the course of the seven months since Feb.

 If anyone has any ideas or suggestions as to what I can do, I welcome them._

 



 Is it too late to ask for a refund, or are you beyond that now?


----------



## takezo

it seems obvious to me that elephas's amps are shelved for the time
 being until mikhail sees fit to finish the work on them... i doubt any
 part can take more than 6 months to fabricate... even from scratch.
 unless you're talking about radioactive heavy metals...

 elephas, i hope you'll get your amps within the next several mos.
 just hang in there... and if bad goes to worse, you can always
 take a flight to meet the man himself. i think mikhail's the type that
 needs to be constantly reminded to drop what he's doing and to
 get your amps done in a reasonable time frame... talking on the 
 phone is a good way to get some action but most of us know here
 that mikhail comes off very timid and it's difficult to get mad at a guy
 with a voice that seemingly could be blown away from a slight breeze... 
 meeting him face to face should do the job. forget about emails... 
 sometimes he's fast to respond. other times, no response at all.


----------



## Elephas

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *takezo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_talking on the 
 phone is a good way to get some action but most of us know here
 that mikhail comes off very timid and it's difficult to get mad at a guy
 with a voice that seemingly could be blown away from a slight breeze... 
 meeting him face to face should do the job. forget about emails... 
 sometimes he's fast to respond. other times, no response at all._

 

I talked to Mikhail again on the phone several hours ago.

 Mikhail has lied to me repeatedly and broken his promises consistently. To say that I am mad at him would be an understatement. Again, he made excuses and apologies. I'm sick and tired of hearing him apologize.

 The one thing I do give him credit for is that he is always polite over the phone. I don't give him credit for anything else, particularly trustworthiness, credibility, or keeping promises.

 I've never had anyone lie to me repeatedly and break his promises as shamelessly as Mikhail has done. I've dealt with HeadAmp, Meier Audio, Ray Samuels, Eddie Current, APureSound, Moon Audio, Headphile, Audio Cubes and other vendors. None of them treated me as badly as Singlepower, not even close.

 Nothing is worth this kind of treatment. Nothing is worth the frustration and the high blood pressure of being lied to and disappointed repeatedly. This is only a headphone amp, for goodness sake.

 One consolation for me is that, according to some reports, I'm not receiving special treatment from Singlepower.

 I'm going to wait for a little bit more time. Then that will be it, and I will put an end to the endless frustration. I will demand a refund from Mikhail and the sale of the amps, and that a 3rd party be appointed to serve as arbitrator. I realize that this arbitrator would have no legal powers, and Mikhail has no legal obligation to agree to this. But I think that 3rd party arbitration would be in both of our best interests.


----------



## tyrion

This thread will remain on topic or it will be closed. Posts that are nothing more than a witch hunt against SP will be deleted as will pop psychology, threats against SP and inaccurate legal opinions.


----------



## nor_spoon

Nevermind. Already gone.


----------



## cosmopragma

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This thread will remain on topic or it will be closed. Posts that are nothing more than a witch hunt against SP will be deleted as will pop psychology, threats against SP and inaccurate legal opinions._

 

Fanboy posts justifying the delays and lies, insults against honest members that are already hurt and inaccurate legal opinions pro this Mikhail guy are perfectly ok though.


----------



## tagosaku

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cosmopragma* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Excuse me, I'm no native speaker.
 What is a "missed estimate for update".
 I think we don't have an equivalent in our culture ......._

 

Sorry neither am I native English speaker but let me try. Usually he tells me something like 'the amp will ship tomorrow', then nothing happens. This time he told me 'I will give you an update about when the amp will ship' and nothing happened. 
 Hope this makes it clear.

 Not sure if this is cultural or personal. I am starting to accept it as a free Zen lesson Mikhail provides with purchase/upgrade/repair of SP products.
 (And for me, this is still far better than the free VooDoo lesson I got from Sound Odyssey regarding the silver output something.)


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cosmopragma* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Fanboy posts justifying the delays and lies, insults against honest members that are already hurt and inaccurate legal opinions pro this Mikhail guy are perfectly ok though.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Are you one of the ones waiting for an amp? If not, stay out of it. I am sure there are posts I've missed. I happened to see the last two I deleted. There is plenty of negative comments against SP, so the idea I am favoring SP by my actions is nonsense. So again, let's keep this on topic. I will do my best to delete those posts that contain insults against honest members (report them if you see them) that are already hurt and any inaccurate legal opinions pro "this Mikhail guy." Now you can stop posting in this thread unless it's on topic. If you are unable to resist, I can assist you.


----------



## Elephas

In recent years, I can't recall any instances of being lied to by anyone other than Mikhail. Maybe I'm lucky. Sure, I've been in arguments and some heated discussions. But I can't think of even one instance when someone lied to me.

 I don't think there's any excuse for Mikhail's repeated lies. This isn't one missed shipped date. It isn't an over-optimistic estimate. Everything Mikhail has been telling me since Feb. 2008 was a lie.

 I've really had enough with this entire Singlepower experience. I've decided to wait some more (only a short period of time that I'm not going to specify). 

 Then I will no longer want anything to do with Singlepower and will not wait anymore, meaning that I will no longer want the amps to be delivered. I will present Mikhail with some options to resolve this, including the option of 3rd party arbitration. Of course, he can refuse to refund my money, refuse to let me sell the amps (based on his claim that they have been upgraded and completed "for months" already), or otherwise refuse anything else that I ask. I understand that.

 If so, that will basically leave me with no amps and no money. I can accept this loss. I would rather go without the amps and be out $6600 than continue with the SP experience and being jerked around by Mikhail.


----------



## cosmopragma

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Are you one of the ones waiting for an amp?_

 

I'm one of the ones owning a defective amp, and in need for a repair my interest in the usual Singlepower business ethics respectively lack thereof should be understandable.Frankly, I was and I am still shocked about the way he treats customers.
  Quote:


 Now you can stop posting in this thread unless it's on topic. 
 

Obviously we don't have the same idea what the topic here was in the beginning and into what it has evolved , but by definition you are right and I'm wrong and arguing about it leads to nothing.
 If only those who are actually waiting for an amp are allowed to post here you'd have to delete approximately 70% of the posts, but that's not my problem.
 Maybe it's best to start my own thread where me and those that I invite will explicitely define what the thread topic is and where we can (within the the boundaries of the forum rules naturally) freely discuss the required moral standards for a member who's selling gear to the community.

 Edit: as a law abiding member of the community I hit the unsubscribe button now .......


----------



## Leny

Talking of SinglePower, I can not find the thread about their incompetent power supply in the ES amplifier... am I being blind or did the thread get raped and strangled to death ?


----------



## grawk

the first rule of fight club is you don't talk about fight club


----------



## Frihed89

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cosmopragma* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If only those who are actually waiting for an amp are allowed to post here you'd have to delete approximately 70% of the posts, but that's not my problem._

 

According to my count, "those who are actually waiting" includes Elephas, Xenithon, Rob N, Tagosaku, and Seamaster. Is that correct? 

 Elephas, I'll be in the Western Cape next month (i think) on a job, based in Wellington. Where do you hang out?


----------



## xenithon

Kindly exclude me from that list Frihed...I am not waiting for an SP amp.


----------



## Frihed89

You are right. I should have caught that. I was reading all the posts and lost my concentration, but now as I look back, I can see that I jumped the gun. Sorry.


----------



## tagosaku

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Frihed89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_According to my count, "those who are actually waiting" includes Elephas, Xenithon, Rob N, Tagosaku, and Seamaster. Is that correct? _

 

I think your count is meaningless, as the MOD stated that there are many who are 'afraid' to post here about their 'wait'.


----------



## PFKMan23

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tagosaku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think your count is meaningless, as the MOD stated that there are many who are 'afraid' to post here about their 'wait'._

 

The point is, we don't know how many people are waiting (and for what reasons). I take the mod's view with just as much skepticism as I take anyone else's. There are ways to keep an identity completely confidential, yet keep people aware of a portion of a backlog. The mod has used none of these methods. Hence I have to believe that the mod may know less than he actually professes.


----------



## tagosaku

Any actual progress, anyone?
 I got a mail on 8th saying that he will try to ship the amp in the next few days. 
 Then on the 11th, he told me that he will update 'tomorrow'. Neither happened but I was not given a shipping date that did not happen, which was good.
 Hope others, including who has not posted here, had better luck last week


----------



## tagosaku

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PFKMan23* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The point is, we don't know how many people are waiting (and for what reasons). I take the mod's view with just as much skepticism as I take anyone else's. There are ways to keep an identity completely confidential, yet keep people aware of a portion of a backlog. The mod has used none of these methods. Hence I have to believe that the mod may know less than he actually professes._

 

Actually it will be more interesting if there is only four people and 5 amps in the list 

 Also, it will be even more interesting to find out how many have received an amp from SP which was ordered after this thread started


----------



## Frihed89

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tagosaku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think your count is meaningless, as the MOD stated that there are many who are 'afraid' to post here about their 'wait'._

 

Actually, I think this count is factually close. What is a MOD?


----------



## tagosaku

Moderator.

 You might be right that there is only four people with five amps that were posted here waiting. But if that is the case, Mikhail is sure taking time clearing his backlog, if he really is doing so.


----------



## Elephas

I'm guessing that there aren't many people waiting anymore.

 Mikhail told me last week over the phone that my ES-1 was already shipped. I've asked for a tracking # and he is still unable to give me one. He says that he uses a shipping service that makes things easier for him.

 Well, it may make things easier for him, but if he can't give out a tracking # for a package that has been shipped, several days after it has supposedly gone out, it is definitely inefficiency at best and incompetence at worst.

 Just trying to ascertain when exactly my package was shipped and trying to get the tracking # has been an ordeal. After two phone calls and an email exchange, I still don't.

 Dealing with Mikhail is like grabbing slippery fish with your bare hands, difficult and disgusting.


----------



## Rob N

I'm still waiting and getting more frustrated.

 I've asked for pics of the amp for weeks now and still nothing


----------



## vcoheda

what are you waiting for - new amp or repairs?


----------



## Rob N

New amp


----------



## tagosaku

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Rob N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_New amp_

 

Isn't yours one of the amps that is taking more than one year ?


----------



## Rob N

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tagosaku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Isn't yours one of the amps that is taking more than one year ?_

 

 Yes,I'm still not sure how close it is to being finished


----------



## elrod-tom

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PFKMan23* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The point is, we don't know how many people are waiting (and for what reasons). I take the mod's view with just as much skepticism as I take anyone else's. There are ways to keep an identity completely confidential, yet keep people aware of a portion of a backlog. The mod has used none of these methods. Hence I have to believe that the mod may know less than he actually professes._

 

That's a pretty incredible statement, given the extent of the issues raised in this thread. 

 The whole reason that Aaron got involved in this thread was because there were some significant issues raised IN PUBLIC by a number of folks. A lot of other folks then contacted Aaron with concerns that they didn't want to make public, for any one of a number of reasons. Aaron took what he thought was the responsible position that the community needed to be aware of the actual scope of the problem, while attempting to honor the wishes of these other folks. This seems a pretty reasonable thing to do to me, especially as the thread seems to have forced some improvement of the situation. His motivation all along was to do the honorable thing, and try to help fix a bad situation.

 But for some reason, that's not good enough for you. Your statement seems a bit too snarky, and seems to be implying something. What exactly is it that you're trying to say?

 BTW - I know enough about "what the mod knows" to know that the only one who may know less than he professes is you.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PFKMan23* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hence I have to believe that the mod may know less than he actually professes._

 

I *thought *that I saw you on "Crossing Over with John Edward" *and *"Kreskin".

 Please use your ESP powers for good and not evil.


----------



## tagosaku

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I *thought *

 Please use your ESP powers for good and not evil.




_

 

You mean like giving prophecy about when those amps might arrive ?


----------



## jp11801

well one thought would be to list the number of amps that are still not delivered and the approx total without listing names or model numbers of amps. This gives the community an idea of the extent of the issue while keeping the individual information private. 

 Personally I think neither George or Aaron have any ill intentions. When there is information that is out there but the holder of it can't talk about it then it leaves it open to doubt. Again I do not doubt what Aaron is saying but that is because I personally know him, most people do not so the more transparent the community can be with information the better.


----------



## immtbiker

Members who contacted me, did so, right at the beginning of my involvement in this thread. There has been no other further correspondence. The rest of my actions were done as a moderator, not as a person witholding "secret information".

 The statements made by members in this thread, more than justify it's existence, and anybody who has experienced bad effects from the actions of any manufaturer should be heard just as much as good experiences. 

 If anyone reads through this thread, they would realize that anything I have interjected plays only a tiny role towards the bigger picture.


----------



## QQQ

I can't believe it's still progressing.
 If he took your money and dissapeared call the police...
 And screw him from head-fi for_ever.


----------



## tagosaku

Any progress anyone?

 Yesterday I got 'will ship your amp ASAP' which didn't happen. 

 'ASAP', 'tomorrow', 'by the end of the week', 'within a reasonable time frame' all seem to have no meaning when used by Mikhail. Very confusing for someone who English is not the main language


----------



## tagosaku

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Elephas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm guessing that there aren't many people waiting anymore.

 Mikhail told me last week over the phone that my ES-1 was already shipped. I've asked for a tracking # and he is still unable to give me one. He says that he uses a shipping service that makes things easier for him.

 Well, it may make things easier for him, but if he can't give out a tracking # for a package that has been shipped, several days after it has supposedly gone out, it is definitely inefficiency at best and incompetence at worst.

 Just trying to ascertain when exactly my package was shipped and trying to get the tracking # has been an ordeal. After two phone calls and an email exchange, I still don't.

 Dealing with Mikhail is like grabbing slippery fish with your bare hands, difficult and disgusting._

 

Did the amp arrive?

 After two 'going to ship ASAP' last week, I got an email from Mikhail that the amp was boxed and labeled and waiting for pick up. 
 What is the next steps from here? Does it go back to 'will take a look at the amp when there is a second'?


----------



## Gradofan2

Which is why I paid him nothing in advance... and... would not pay him, but a deposit, once I received the email notice from the shipper that the amp (18 lbs) was in transit... with payment of the balance due upon receipt and testing of the amp.

 After 3 "I promise to ship today" promises from him - I canceled my order for a new Extreme, which he reportedly had "in stock ready to ship."

 Fortunately... I heeded all the warnings... and am not out any money.

 Future potential buyers should take heed also.


----------



## tagosaku

Update; Got USPS tracking number from Mikhail.


----------



## Bob_McBob

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tagosaku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Update; Got USPS tracking number from Mikhail._

 

A USPS tracking number means nothing until the tracking shows the pick-up. Last time I had an amp coming from SP, Mikhail told me it had been "shipped" and gave me a tracking number. As I discovered later, he'd only generated the postage/tracking number online, and the amp wasn't actually picked up by USPS for another two weeks.


----------



## Gradofan2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bob_McBob* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_A USPS tracking number means nothing until the tracking shows the pick-up. Last time I had an amp coming from SP, Mikhail told me it had been "shipped" and gave me a tracking number. As I discovered later, he'd only generated the postage/tracking number online, and the amp wasn't actually picked up by USPS for another two weeks._

 

Precisely... rely only on the actual email notices you receive from the shipper with the weight of the package, or the status report in the shipper's system of the location of the package. You can get the tracking number merely by printing the online shipping label from the shipper - it means nothing, until the package is scanned into the shipper's systems and the shipper reports the location of the package... and you've confirmed the weight is the weight of the amp.


----------



## tagosaku

The tracking still shows no pick up but the MPX arrived a bit ago.


----------



## Happy Camper

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tagosaku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The tracking still shows no pick up but the MPX arrived a bit ago._

 

Congrats. 

 Give us your impressions.


----------



## takezo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tagosaku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The tracking still shows no pick up but the MPX arrived a bit ago._

 

glad to hear it... hope you enjoy.


----------



## tagosaku

Thanks.

 Not much of an impression here. Just trying to recover from the four month that it was missing. (and trying to figure out the tube combo to put in)

 Sound wise, I have happy from the start and changing transformer to Piltron was pretty much 'it' for me.


----------



## Pricklely Peete

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tagosaku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks.

 Not much of an impression here. Just trying to recover from the four month that it was missing. (and trying to figure out the tube combo to put in)

 Sound wise, I have happy from the start and changing transformer to Piltron was pretty much 'it' for me._

 

How much did the Piltron set you back ?

 Peete.


----------



## tagosaku

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Pricklely Peete* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How much did the Piltron set you back ?

 Peete._

 

If you mean the time it took, was about 6 week total I think. Was in spring 2007.


----------



## Pricklely Peete

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tagosaku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If you mean the time it took, was about 6 week total I think. Was in spring 2007._

 

Sorry I should have been more specific. How much was the Piltron upgrade ?

 Peete.


----------



## tagosaku

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Pricklely Peete* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sorry I should have been more specific. How much was the Piltron upgrade ?

 Peete._

 

Nah, I am not an native English user. Should have asked what you meant. 

 Think it was around $400 then. If you want precise price, I will try find the email.


----------



## Akabeth

Hello all, I need a piece of advice on something...

 According to a head-fi'er diagnosis, I may have a bad power supply cap. Here's a link to the complete post (http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f5/sin...ml#post4805313)

 Would it be smart to send an amp back to Mikhail over something like that? I mean I hope it's nothing too serious, and about the wildly varying turnaround time.


----------



## tagosaku

It really is a tough call.

 I just got my MPX back from repair. It had noise in the right channel. Took four month to get it back and was very frustrating. 
 At the same time, when it arrived I noticed some improvement right away so asked what Mikhail did.

 from Mikhail;
 'The amplifier was reconfigured and partially rewired. I cleaned the sockets, tighten each and soldiered some of the connections to the sockets themselves. Disassembled and cleaned the attenuator, replaced the capacitors on the heater supply.'

 Now that I have it back, I am very happy with it. But was it worth the time and frustration, I am not sure. It really becomes like going to the dentist. Once it is over, you are fine. But not fun when you are stuck in their chair.

 If there is any problem with my MPX in near future, I think I will look for local help. But if I see improvement in SP's business practice, or when I recover from the recent experience, I could be sending it to Colorado.


----------



## sacd lover

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Akabeth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hello all, I need a piece of advice on something...

 According to a head-fi'er diagnosis, I may have a bad power supply cap. Here's a link to the complete post (http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f5/sin...ml#post4805313)

 Would it be smart to send an amp back to Mikhail over something like that? I mean I hope it's nothing too serious, and about the wildly varying turnaround time._

 


 What gain tube were you using and did you replace the gain tube? I read your linked post and you mention changing the outputs but not the gain tube.


----------



## takezo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sacd lover* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What gain tube were you using and did you replace the gain tube? I read your linked post and you mention changing the outputs but not the gain tube._

 

nice catch... the gain tube can cause one channel humming too... try another input tube to
 see if the hum is still present...please check this before doing anything else.


----------



## Akabeth

^Oh crap. Thanks guys. I'll look more into this one after I get back from campus. 

 I completely forgot to mention that I 'did' check the gain tube before I removed the Sylvania outputs. I took out the 12sx7gt I was using with a Sylvania 12sn7gt, but I didn't hear any improvement so I automatically blamed the output tubes. Obviously it's a lot faster to remove and replace one tube instead of the two output tubes.

 However, I haven't checked it back again AFTER I put in the working output tubes (when I actually have a much lower hum)... I'll cross my fingers for the next few hours.


----------



## Akabeth

Alrighty... I've done some gain tube swaps since the post above ^

 The low pitch hum in the right channel is still there and progressively gets louder as I turn the volume up just like before. There's also crackling noise 'as I turn' the knob past 9 o'clock... up-till 11:30.

 I may have to get her on surgery after all. <_<"


----------



## Elephas

I think sending the amp back to Single Power for repair is the best option, but there's the risk of a long, frustrating wait.

 Another option is finding someone local to take a look at the amp. If Mikhail agrees and helps the person with the diagnosis and repair, you might be able to avoid shipping the amp to SP.

 --

 I received my ES-1 today. It has been one year since it was sent to SP for upgrades, and eight months since I was told it was ready to ship and I made payment. Dealing with Mikhail has been very frustrating and I believe he was less than honest to me several times regarding the status of my amps and when they were ready to ship. 

 However, recent communications within the past two months has been good and he has been very responsive. I don't know if SP's business practices have been improved permanently, but I am more optimistic and positive about dealing with SP. I do believe that Mikhail is committed to delivering the best amps he can and making his customers satisfied with the product (if not with the speed of delivery).

 I have another amp at SP, a Supra-XLR, that has also been undergoing upgrades. So my wait isn't over yet.


----------



## tom hankins

Akabeth,
 I agree with sending the amp back to Mikhail. Now seems like a good time to deal with him since his back orders are pretty much caught up and he doesnt need any more delivery time troubles. 
 Didnt you buy the amp used? Did it die, or was it damaged in shipping? Not sure if the warranty would apply or not.


----------



## tagosaku

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Elephas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ I received my ES-1 today. I_

 


 A million congrats 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 And I agree that Mikhail is making effort to improve communication etc. It is still scary and I am sure 'missed shipping' dates will still be part of it, but could be worth a try, if you are prepared.


----------



## Akabeth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Elephas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I received my ES-1 today. ...........
 However, recent communications within the past two months has been good and he has been very responsive. I don't know if SP's business practices have been improved permanently, but I am more optimistic and positive about dealing with SP. I do believe that Mikhail is committed to delivering the best amps he can and making his customers satisfied with the product (if not with the speed of delivery).

 I have another amp at SP, a Supra-XLR, that has also been undergoing upgrades. So my wait isn't over yet._

 

Congrats! You've been waiting for your ES-1 for a while.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Elephas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think sending the amp back to Single Power for repair is the best option, but there's the risk of a long, frustrating wait.

 Another option is finding someone local to take a look at the amp. If Mikhail agrees and helps the person with the diagnosis and repair, you might be able to avoid shipping the amp to SP._

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tom hankins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Akabeth,
 I agree with sending the amp back to Mikhail. Now seems like a good time to deal with him since his back orders are pretty much caught up and he doesnt need any more delivery time troubles. 
 Didnt you buy the amp used? Did it die, or was it damaged in shipping? Not sure if the warranty would apply or not._

 

Thanks guys. I'll keep that in mind and think over it this weekend. Waiting won't be a problem since I got the Predator and I have no problems listening with iPod > earbuds anyway.

 Also, when I bought the amp from PFK it arrived in good working order so it was neither damaged in shipping or has turned into a worthless dud. It's just hum in right channel plus cracking noise on pot afa I can hear. It's just too bad that the most influential part of my rig has been crippled...


----------



## lambdaman

Hi All,

 I have an ES-1 with noise issues - a "crackling" noise on the right channel which is independent of volume level. I have replaced all tubes, interconnects and even swapped headphones, without improvement. The only thing that affects the sound is when I connect a voltage meter probe to the right channel banana jack connector; just touching the probe to the metal portion of the connector causes a similar noise. 

 I talked to Mikhail a few weeks ago. He suggested that the tube sockets might need cleaning, which I have attempted to do. No improvement. I have been trying to contact Mikhail recently, but without success (he also owes me for a small item that I paid for early in 2008...). 

 My question: has anyone been given permission by Mikhail to have someone external to Singlepower repair equipment? Needless to say I am reluctant to send the amp into the black hole that is Singlepower. A local repair person might provide a solution less stressful for all concerned (mainly me).

 lambdaman


----------



## olblueyez

Its your amp, get it fixed where you like.


----------



## tom hankins

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *lambdaman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi All,

 I have an ES-1 with noise issues - a "crackling" noise on the right channel which is independent of volume level. I have replaced all tubes, interconnects and even swapped headphones, without improvement. The only thing that affects the sound is when I connect a voltage meter probe to the right channel banana jack connector; just touching the probe to the metal portion of the connector causes a similar noise. 

 I talked to Mikhail a few weeks ago. He suggested that the tube sockets might need cleaning, which I have attempted to do. No improvement. I have been trying to contact Mikhail recently, but without success (he also owes me for a small item that I paid for early in 2008...). 

 My question: has anyone been given permission by Mikhail to have someone external to Singlepower repair equipment? Needless to say I am reluctant to send the amp into the black hole that is Singlepower. A local repair person might provide a solution less stressful for all concerned (mainly me).

 lambdaman_

 

Where are you located? I have found two techs in the ATL. area that are very good by going through the local high end shops. that is where i would start looking if I was you.


----------



## TreAdidas

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tagosaku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The tracking still shows no pick up but the MPX arrived a bit ago._

 

Frick! You beat me!






 Congrats. Mine is still missing in action.


----------



## tagosaku

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TreAdidas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Frick! You beat me!






 Congrats. Mine is still missing in action._

 

Thanks and hope yours will come back soon.

 Mikhail said it is first in first out, but considering the work/time he put in mine, I am sure that becomes flexible depending on what is required and what he decides that 'should' be done.


----------



## Elephas

People experiencing problems with their SP amps have legitimate concerns about how long SP might take to return their amps. As a recent SP amp owner, and having waited for my amp since Sept. 2007, I would be very concerned about sending it back to SP.

 I think the best option is to talk to Mikhail and send the amp back for repairs. My communications with SP has been good the past two months. But it was not always so, and I went through frustrating periods of time when SP was less responsive. Until SP is responsive to all of its customers, we have legitimate concerns regarding the truthfulness of delivery promises (I'm not talking about estimates, I'm talking about promises that were repeatedly broken) and the timeliness of repairs or other work done on the amps.

 A couple of months ago, another ES-1 owner apparently took it upon himself to make repairs instead of sending it back to SP. He didn't want to take the risk of waiting for months. I'm glad it turned out OK for him, but I wouldn't be able to undertake such repairs myself. 

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f113/m...arning-260752/

 I think that sending an amp back to the manufacturer is usually the best option, but until SP proves itself to be more responsive to its customers, everyone should be aware that there is the risk of a long and frustrating wait.

 As of now, I still don't have much faith in SP making a speedy repair or making good on their delivery promises. If I had problems with my SP amp now, I would be looking for someone local to repair it. I wish this wasn't the case, but none of us have the ability to make SP improve its business practices, only SP can.


----------



## TreAdidas

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tagosaku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks and hope yours will come back soon.

 Mikhail said it is first in first out, but considering the work/time he put in mine, I am sure that becomes flexible depending on what is required and what he decides that 'should' be done._

 

Right on. I'm at 6 months now. I know I'm not Elephas status with my wait just yet.

 And wouldn't you know it... my backup amp (old school Sansui AU20000) took a crap on me so the MPX3 went from _nice to have_ to critical to my system.


----------



## tagosaku

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TreAdidas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Right on. I'm at 6 months now. I know I'm not Elephas status with my wait just yet.

 And wouldn't you know it... my backup amp (old school Sansui AU20000) took a crap on me so the MPX3 went from nice to have to critical to my system._

 

Mine came back improved - 6 month is a promising length of time for such work 

 By the way, if RSA HR2 can be a sub while you wait, give me a PM, we can meet somewhere in between, or I can ship it to you.


----------



## guzziguy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TreAdidas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Right on. I'm at 6 months now. I know I'm not Elephas status with my wait just yet.

 And wouldn't you know it... my backup amp (old school Sansui AU20000) took a crap on me so the MPX3 went from nice to have to critical to my system._

 

Like most people, Mikhail responds to the squeaky wheel. I suggest that you start "squeaking". Keep doing it until you get a tracking number that shows the amp on its way to you. I see that you live in the San Diego area. Mikhail will be at the SoCal meet in two weeks. Why don't you attend it? You'll be able to "squeak" in person, plus you'll get to hear a lot of neat stuff and meet interesting people. Maybe Mikhail will respond better if he sees you enjoying some other vendor's products.


----------



## lambdaman

Hi,

 Thanks for the responses.

 I was really curious to know if SP has ever authorized third-party repairs. It would make sense if the repairs were deemed minor. Mine might be cold-solder connections, or a matter of cleaning the pots or connectors. I live in the Bay Area, where there are lots of competent people able to work on this type of equipment. SP probably has connections in the area, and I was hoping that he would be willing to authorize someone to help. 

 Going through the local Hi-end stores is also a good suggestion. I have good rapport with a few, and they might have a few suggestions. Even the engineers at my company would be willing to help. But I would prefer to get approval from SP.

 I also left a message with SP regarding my warranty status (i.e. how long till it expires), but have not received a reply yet (I never received any documentation explaining the warranty terms).

 I love my amp and would like to get it back in shape ASAP. SP has always been polite and enthusiastic (except for the obvious misstatements regarding schedules), and I would like to maintain a good relationship with them. I will keep trying to reach SP before I make a decision, but at some point the amplifier will be unlistenable and some action must be taken.

 Thanks again,

 lambdaman


----------



## Rob N

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *guzziguy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Like most people, Mikhail responds to the squeaky wheel. I suggest that you start "squeaking". Keep doing it until you get a tracking number that shows the amp on its way to you. I see that you live in the San Diego area. Mikhail will be at the SoCal meet in two weeks. Why don't you attend it? You'll be able to "squeak" in person, plus you'll get to hear a lot of neat stuff and meet interesting people. Maybe Mikhail will respond better if he sees you enjoying some other vendor's products. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Will he be showing new stuff?


----------



## blubliss

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *guzziguy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Mikhail will be at the SoCal meet in two weeks._

 

Guzziguy, did you hear this directly from Mikhail? I spoke to him last week and he said he would "probably" come but that is not a definite. I told this to 909 and he posted that info. It is certainly nothing definite, unless you heard differently.

 I thought I would say something just to avoid confusion.


----------



## Icarium

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Elephas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think sending the amp back to Single Power for repair is the best option, but there's the risk of a long, frustrating wait.

 Another option is finding someone local to take a look at the amp. If Mikhail agrees and helps the person with the diagnosis and repair, you might be able to avoid shipping the amp to SP.

 --

 I received my ES-1 today. It has been one year since it was sent to SP for upgrades, and eight months since I was told it was ready to ship and I made payment. Dealing with Mikhail has been very frustrating and I believe he was less than honest to me several times regarding the status of my amps and when they were ready to ship. 

 However, recent communications within the past two months has been good and he has been very responsive. I don't know if SP's business practices have been improved permanently, but I am more optimistic and positive about dealing with SP. I do believe that Mikhail is committed to delivering the best amps he can and making his customers satisfied with the product (if not with the speed of delivery).

 I have another amp at SP, a Supra-XLR, that has also been undergoing upgrades. So my wait isn't over yet._

 

Congrats Elephas. I hope you like it.


----------



## guzziguy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *blubliss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Guzziguy, did you hear this directly from Mikhail? I spoke to him last week and he said he would "probably" come but that is not a definite. I told this to 909 and he posted that info. It is certainly nothing definite, unless you heard differently.

 I thought I would say something just to avoid confusion._

 

Sorry, I misremembered David's post. He posted this yesterday in the meet thread on another board:

 "I just got word that Mikhail is likely coming!"

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Rob N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Will he be showing new stuff?_

 

I don't know. As you can see, it's not sure that he's actually showing up.


----------



## TreAdidas

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *guzziguy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Like most people, Mikhail responds to the squeaky wheel. I suggest that you start "squeaking". Keep doing it until you get a tracking number that shows the amp on its way to you. I see that you live in the San Diego area. Mikhail will be at the SoCal meet in two weeks. Why don't you attend it? You'll be able to "squeak" in person, plus you'll get to hear a lot of neat stuff and meet interesting people. Maybe Mikhail will respond better if he sees you enjoying some other vendor's products. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

You know... that's a good flippin' idea! I remembered seeing that thread but I had all but forgotten about it. I think I will make the trek on up there. I'm always down for an excuse to hit up Amoeba's.

 Hopefully Mikhail will be there. I would love to just chat it up with him and see what he's been working on. That Odyssey thing he had in Florida looked intriguing to say the least.


----------



## Akabeth

Here's a highlight for the day. I spoke a few times with Mikhail today: in the morning, afternoon and not 15 minutes ago since 7:30pm EST. edit: I just spoke to him again...

 I look back at our conversation and I _seriously_ have no idea how all of the things in this thread 'happened'. As many have spoken before me, I must add that he's a very passionate and friendly guy. 

 Every single time I spoke with him today he's in the workshop. There's milling, sanding, and all sorts of noises going off in the background so apparently he's working! Every question I asked him, he answered. He told me things which included the background behind the 12v 'mod', some stuff about transformers, the bass behind R10, and things about tube-rolling that I... didn't understand much


----------



## tom hankins

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Akabeth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here's a highlight for the day. I spoke a few times with Mikhail today: in the morning, afternoon and not 15 minutes ago since 7:30pm EST.

 I look back at our conversation and I seriously have no idea how all of the things in this thread 'happened'. As many have spoken before me, I must add that he's a very passionate and friendly guy. 

 Every single time I spoke with him today he's in the workshop. There's milling, sanding, and all sorts of noises going off in the background so apparently he's working! Every question I asked him, he answered. He told me things which included the background behind the 12v 'mod', some stuff about transformers, the bass behind R10, and things about tube-rolling that I... didn't understand much_

 

So what was the problem you guys figured out on your amp?


----------



## archosman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Akabeth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here's a highlight for the day. I spoke a few times with Mikhail today: in the morning, afternoon and not 15 minutes ago since 7:30pm EST. edit: I just spoke to him again...

 I look back at our conversation and I seriously have no idea how all of the things in this thread 'happened'. As many have spoken before me, I must add that he's a very passionate and friendly guy. 

 Every single time I spoke with him today he's in the workshop. There's milling, sanding, and all sorts of noises going off in the background so apparently he's working! Every question I asked him, he answered. He told me things which included the background behind the 12v 'mod', some stuff about transformers, the bass behind R10, and things about tube-rolling that I... didn't understand much_

 







 Passionate & friendly don't mean jack-s when deadlines are missed...

 You should probably go back & do some re-reading


----------



## Akabeth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tom hankins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So what was the problem you guys figured out on your amp?_

 

No we actually haven't figured anything concrete [as of yet]. After spending some time doing trial and error, this mysterious issue seems to be something about the 'gain' section. We both agreed that the amp should be sent back to SP for repairs.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *archosman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Passionate & friendly don't mean jack-s when deadlines are missed...

 You should probably go back & do some re-reading_

 

I realize... but it just feels odd from my experience so far. Well you know, I gotta send the amp to him sooner or later so perhaps we'll see what happens then; so far his costumer service has been great.


----------



## tom hankins

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *archosman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Passionate & friendly don't mean jack-s when deadlines are missed...

 You should probably go back & do some re-reading_

 

Turning things around and getting things caught up, getting the amps out, does mean jack-s...maybe you should go back and re-read how people are now getting there amps.


----------



## Elephas

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Akabeth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I look back at our conversation and I seriously have no idea how all of the things in this thread 'happened'. As many have spoken before me, I must add that he's a very passionate and friendly guy._

 

So you are doubting the truth of my and others' posts about their experiences with Mikhail? Based on a few good conversations with Mikhail over the phone?

 I've also had good conversations with Mikhail over the phone. The first few were during Sept. and Oct. 2007, when we discussed upgrade options for the amps. Those were good conversations. I doubt that your conversations with Mikhail were as "nice" or "friendly" as mine.

 Since then, I've had many more conversations and also email exchanges with SP. Throughout all the communications, I give Mikhail credit for being polite and professional. I also give him credit for enthusiasm and knowledge about his products. 

 He took my money in Feb. 2008, and I remained patient and trusting. I didn't start complaining to him until May 2008. I gave him three months worth of benefit of the doubt. When I began complaining, Mikhail remained polite and was apologetic. He apologized several times and made promises, but I still didn't receive my amp... until now, eight months later. I can only conclude that his apologies, reassurances and promised during May, June, July, and August 2008 were insincere.

 Do you need to see my records of all the email exhanges?

 I'm not posting about my experiences here to try to hurt Mikhail's reputation or his business. I'm posting to warn others about the risks of long and frustrating delays when dealing with SP. But I'm just one person, who knows who the hell I am and what kind of dubious credibility I have, especially compared to Mikhail's? 

 Do you want to hear recordings of our phone conversations too?


----------



## Gradofan2

How 'bout... 

 Hey... I'll be happy to talk to any of you respectfully and congenially... if you'll send me "a couple a thousand bucks."

 Anyone?


----------



## Akabeth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Elephas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_*So you are doubting the truth of my and others' posts about their experiences with Mikhail? Based on a few good conversations with Mikhail over the phone?*_

 

I'm not sure how you got that impression from my earlier post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just wondered how 'it all' happened... what drove him so far behind his deadlines/promises... '*based on the fact*' *that he was working until 9:20pm EST.* (he got out of the shop right after our last phone conversation)
 All I want to do was to post updates/impressions of my dealings with Mikhail... This is the first time I'm doing this sort of thing over the web.

  Quote:


 Do you need to see my records of all the email exhanges? 
 

 Quote:


 Do you want to hear recordings of our phone conversations too? 
 

No, I believe you

  Quote:


 *I'm not posting about my experiences here to try to hurt Mikhail's reputation or his business. I'm posting to warn others about the risks of long and frustrating delays when dealing with SP*. But I'm just one person, who knows who the hell I am and what kind of dubious credibility I have, especially compared to Mikhail's? 
 

*So am I. I'm posting these updates purely based off my dealings with him. No more, no less*. I have read your and other members' posts time and time again and I understand that I may be hopping into the 'waiting bandwagon' sooner than I expected. My thoughts regarding his practices are due for change > especially with the fact that I've spent just around 1 hour phone time with Mikhail. Also to readers: take my updates with a big grain of salt; I'm not forcing anyone to believe what I said.

 I gotta say if my 'contrasting' post offended you or any other SP costumer, I apologize.


----------



## tagosaku

^ actually, if your amp repair is done in a reasonable manner, that is great news to the rest of us. 
 I really hope you don't have to go through missed shipping twice a week type of frustration. Good luck


----------



## olblueyez

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Akabeth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm not sure how you got that impression from my earlier post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I just wondered how 'it all' happened... what drove him so far behind his deadlines/promises... '*based on the fact*' *that he was working until 9:20pm EST.* (he got out of the shop right after our last phone conversation)
 All I want to do was to post updates/impressions of my dealings with Mikhail... This is the first time I'm doing this sort of thing over the web.



 No, I believe you


*So am I. I'm posting these updates purely based off my dealings with him. No more, no less*. I have read your and other members' posts time and time again and I understand that I may be hopping into the 'waiting bandwagon' sooner than I expected. My thoughts regarding his practices are due for change > especially with the fact that I've spent just around 1 hour phone time with Mikhail. Also to readers: take my updates with a big grain of salt; I'm not forcing anyone to believe what I said.

 I gotta say if my 'contrasting' post offended you or any other SP costumer, I apologize. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Its insulting to come into the end of this thread, after all the crap Mikhail has put people through and have someone say "I cant imagine how all this happened because Mikhail was so cordial on the phone".


----------



## purk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Akabeth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 My thoughts regarding his practices are due for change > *especially with the fact that I've spent just around 1 hour phone time with Mikhail.* Also to readers: take my updates with a big grain of salt; I'm not forcing anyone to believe what I said.

 I gotta say if my 'contrasting' post offended you or any other SP costumer, I apologize. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


 Sorry man, but I have been trying to reach him for the last 2 weeks with no success both phones and e-mail. That 1 hour with him on the phone doesn't sound fair to other customers.


----------



## Akabeth

Wow... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now that I think about it after some pm's (thanks guys), I can't believe I said some of the things above. My naivety got the best of me... My post above^ shall remain unedited.


----------



## olblueyez

Its ok, I walked up to a lady in the mens big and tall clothing store a few days ago and asked her where the jackets were and she said "I dont work here". We all have a brain fart now and again.


----------



## tom hankins

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *olblueyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Its insulting to come into the end of this thread, after all the crap Mikhail has put people through and have someone say "I cant imagine how all this happened because Mikhail was so cordial on the phone"._

 


 I dont think so. I am not insulted at all by someone coming in and having a good comment about dealing with Mikhail. i had two long waits on my first two amps from him and had absolutly NO problems. I also had a long wait on my third amp. the wait wasnt the problem, the missed deadlines were. if he would not have told me the amp was ready I would not have been upset. I think Mikhail is trying to dig out of the hole he put himself in. I also think due to the sonic qualities of his amps he probably will. 
 So long story short, dont speak for me when your saying its insulting to people who have been through bad dealings with Mikhail. All you can do is tell YOUR individual story (good or bad) and thats it. 
 Its a trip how many people have been whining in this thread that have zero dealings with Mikhail.


----------



## olblueyez

Thats strange I thought this was an open fourm, maybe you should make a list of people who are eligible to post. You are a troll.


----------



## blubliss

There are plenty of facts in this thread from people with a log in the fire. Just ignore the trolls (i.e. olblueyez)


----------



## Rob N

I'm still waiting for pics of the 'progress so far' with my amp which I have been promised for weeks.I haven't had any answers to my e-mails this week (Rocky Mountain Audio Fest prep perhaps??)


----------



## Voltron

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Are you one of the ones waiting for an amp? If not, stay out of it. I am sure there are posts I've missed. I happened to see the last two I deleted. There is plenty of negative comments against SP, so the idea I am favoring SP by my actions is nonsense. So again, let's keep this on topic. I will do my best to delete those posts that contain insults against honest members (report them if you see them) that are already hurt and any inaccurate legal opinions pro "this Mikhail guy." Now you can stop posting in this thread unless it's on topic. If you are unable to resist, I can assist you.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This thread will remain on topic or it will be closed. Posts that are nothing more than a witch hunt against SP will be deleted as will pop psychology, threats against SP and inaccurate legal opinions._

 


 To trollblueyez:

 Read the above moderator posts and can your holier-than-thou crap.


----------



## olblueyez

I think if you look back you will see that Tom Hankins said I dont speek for him and that is fine but the second half of his post is nothing more than trolling. As for blubliss who has been on my ignor list for quite some time and will remain there with Tom Hankins likes to treat people like dirt and then call them trolls. I guess you are the same Voltron, you mind quoting my last few posts and showing me where I was looking to provoke a negitive reaction from anyone? If you cant do that then please do not speak down to me as though you and your two friends are special and should be able to decide who shall post and where.

 "Read the above posts and can your holier-than-thou crap."
 Seems like you are making yourself out to be a hypocrite. Maybe you are. This is the second time you and your friends have derailed this thread by taking up personal stuff in public. BTW, Voltron are you (or Tom Hankins or blubliss) waiting for an amp or having problems with SP or is it that you are fanboys and cant resist defending him no matter what?


----------



## Voltron

You have been on my ignore list for months, but Tom quoted you and in response I quoted tyrion telling another troll to stop posting comments in this thread if he did not have an amp at SinglePower that was overdue, etc. You don't have any stake in this game and threads like this one don't last if there are people like you constantly stirring the pot. Gradofan2 similarly has no ongoing stake in this thread according to his signature (cancelled order at some point), but he also takes every opportunity to make negative cracks against SinglePower and now to mock a SinglePower customer who has had a good experience. 

 I won't respond to any further posts by you -- I won't even read them -- so let's just move along and let this thread be unburdened by more side-shows.


----------



## mrarroyo

I had a mishap when my MPX3 was heavily modded back in May 08 by Mikhail. A couple of times it was hard to find him but overall I am very happy with his work.

 Whenever I spoke with him he was very cordial and friendly, offering lots of information and data. I do hope he gets his act together because his amps are beautiful and sound fantastic.


----------



## didwlgh

Does anyone know how to contact mikhail? Hes been holding onto an amp for 6 months now, and I'd rather have it shipped backed to me instead of upgrading it...

 I've been calling both numbers on his websit and both his emails too, but I've gotten no reponse for weeks. Anyone have an idea?

 Thanks.


----------



## tom hankins

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *olblueyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think if you look back you will see that Tom Hankins said I dont speek for him and that is fine but the second half of his post is nothing more than trolling. As for blubliss who has been on my ignor list for quite some time and will remain there with Tom Hankins likes to treat people like dirt and then call them trolls. I guess you are the same Voltron, you mind quoting my last few posts and showing me where I was looking to provoke a negitive reaction from anyone? If you cant do that then please do not speak down to me as though you and your two friends are special and should be able to decide who shall post and where.

 "Read the above posts and can your holier-than-thou crap."
 Seems like you are making yourself out to be a hypocrite. Maybe you are. This is the second time you and your friends have derailed this thread by taking up personal stuff in public. BTW, Voltron are you (or Tom Hankins or blubliss) waiting for an amp or having problems with SP or is it that you are fanboys and cant resist defending him no matter what?_

 

If you read my previous posts in this thread you would know wether or not i have been waiting or have had trouble with an amp from Mikhail. Just reading that you dont have a clue, confirms what I already knew to be true. You are just a troll who came upon this thread and jumped in without any idea of whats been going on here.


----------



## olblueyez

Ok Tom, so that makes one of you guys who is eligible to post by your own criteria, Voltron, Blubiss, and you, Tom Hankins, are in fact trolling and cant resist doing so. That is very apparent to everyone who can read. I also wouldnt expect someone who has 10 or 20 grand tied up in SP equipment that is not in Mikhails possesion to be honest, objective, or reasonible about the situation. How much do the 3 of you have in SP equipment? You come home at night and listen to your SP amps and use your computer to defend Mikhail and troll me into an argument with you. My original post was a response to someone who was a little unclear on something and I was content with that and now you guys have turned this thread into an attack on me and into a circus based on "keeping this thread on topic". You are hypocrites and none of you have explained to me why this thread in not open to the general public. Who said you 3 could decide who posted here? Are you able to answer that one question?, or will you continue to skip right over that? If the three musketeers think I have broken the rules of this fourm then report me to the moderators, if not then just drop it because its really old and boring.


----------



## Gollie

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I had a mishap when my MPX3 was heavily modded back in May 08 by Mikhail. A couple of times it was hard to find him but overall I am very happy with his work.

 Whenever I spoke with him he was very cordial and friendly, offering lots of information and data. I do hope he gets his act together because his amps are beautiful and sound fantastic._

 

I agree with this statement...

 At this time I am frustrated though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 He was so friendly last time I talked to him that I have no choice but to be patient. Anxiety/excitement is tough to control sometimes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have only been waiting 2.5 weeks and not 6 months though.


----------



## Gollie

Has anyone been to Colorado to see the Singlepower shop? Mikhail's voicemail is full which means that I am not the only person getting frustrated. It seems like he is either building the amps himself or has a hard time finding qualified people to build them for him. He is understaffed.

 While he clearly builds a quality product, customer service is important. Telling me 3 Fridays in a row that my amp will "for sure be there," then proceeding not to respond to my constant attempts to call/email is unacceptable.

 I work in logistics and I kind of want to help the guy out. He needs a better strategy.


----------



## neilvg

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *olblueyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ok Tom, so that makes one of you guys who is eligible to post by your own criteria, Voltron, Blubiss, and you, Tom Hankins, are in fact trolling and cant resist doing so. That is very apparent to everyone who can read. I also wouldnt expect someone who has 10 or 20 grand tied up in SP equipment that is not in Mikhails possesion to be honest, objective, or reasonible about the situation. How much do the 3 of you have in SP equipment? You come home at night and listen to your SP amps and use your computer to defend Mikhail and troll me into an argument with you. My original post was a response to someone who was a little unclear on something and I was content with that and now you guys have turned this thread into an attack on me and into a circus based on "keeping this thread on topic". You are hypocrites and none of you have explained to me why this thread in not open to the general public. Who said you 3 could decide who posted here? Are you able to answer that one question?, or will you continue to skip right over that? If the three musketeers think I have broken the rules of this fourm then report me to the moderators, if not then just drop it because its really old and boring._

 

Please delete all posts by this guy. 

 Your continued accusations and desire to add nothing further than possibly your original post leads me to see you as the only troll. If we were to take a vote, no ONE of substance to this thread would consider Blubliss, Voltron, or Tyrion or Tom Hankins a troll. That is laughable. I laugh.

 Neil


----------



## neilvg

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gollie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Has anyone been to Colorado to see the Singlepower shop? Mikhail's voicemail is full which means that I am not the only person getting frustrated. It seems like he is either building the amps himself or has a hard time finding qualified people to build them for him. He is understaffed.

 While he clearly builds a quality product, customer service is important. Telling me 3 Fridays in a row that my amp will "for sure be there," then proceeding not to respond to my constant attempts to call/email is unacceptable.

 I work in logistics and I kind of want to help the guy out. He needs a better strategy._

 

Very few have been to his old or new shop. Many have been close.

 Neil


----------



## olblueyez

Its probably best to contact the moderators instead of continuing to to derail the thread further.


----------



## Voltron

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *neilvg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Please delete all posts by this guy. 

 Your continued accusations and desire to add nothing further than possibly your original post leads me to see you as the only troll. If we were to take a vote, no ONE of substance to this thread would consider Voltron, or Tyrion or Tom Hankins a troll. That is laughable. I laugh.

 Neil_

 

Putting him on your ignore list is almost as good!


----------



## MikeLa

Has anyone heard from Mikhail in the last 3 weeks?


----------



## pompon

I got email from his last week and tonight.


----------



## MikeLa

Thanks, that's good to here. I normally don't have a hard time getting through to Mikhail, I'll keep trying.


----------



## MikeLa

Has anyone received their amp in the last month?


----------



## tom hankins

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MikeLa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Has anyone received their amp in the last month?_

 

I finally heard from Mikhail about getting my preamp back this week. (for the second time) I also read on audiogon that a member there (louis123) got his Meastro preamp about a week ago. So at least we know He has not fled the country.


----------



## Rob N

He phoned me up this week and has sent pics of my amp (at last) and has responded to e-mails


----------



## MikeLa

Thanks guys.... at least there's hope.


----------



## dee phazz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Rob N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_He phoned me up this week and has sent pics of my amp (at last) and has responded to e-mails_

 

You 're really lucky, I sent to him 4 mails + a message on his vocal box concerning the order and receipt of one casing for the transformer of my MPX3 duly paid since october 31 st which doesn't fit at all . 

 no answer from him ...

 I don't know what to do ....


----------



## Rob N

Try and speak to him, leaving a message on his answer phone is no good


----------



## dee phazz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Rob N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Try and speak to him, leaving a message on his answer phone is no good_

 

in this case you 've to be patient, because I tried twice with no résults, at what time you got him ?


----------



## Rob N

I've tried between 7-10pm UK time


----------



## dee phazz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Rob N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've tried between 7-10pm UK time_

 

Thanks I' ll try


----------



## Kang

I spoke with Mikhail last Thursday. When I called, he was tied up and he called back promptly. I find the best time to reach him is mid to late afternoon Colorado time.


----------



## tom hankins

Well Mikhail missed another shipping deadline and is back to avoiding my emails and calls again.


----------



## purk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tom hankins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well Mikhail missed another shipping deadline and is back to avoiding my emails and calls again._

 

Hope Mikhail comes through for you one of these days Tom!


----------



## tom hankins

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *purk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hope Mikhail comes through for you one of these days Tom!_

 


 Purk,
 I got a message from him late last night. He says its in the mail. We will see. I'll report here on the amp. Ill see you when Lyra and I get back in town and you can come over and listen to it.


----------



## Rob N

Hmmm...I've still only had one slightly out of focus pic of my amp


----------



## purk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tom hankins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Purk,
 I got a message from him late last night. He says its in the mail. We will see. I'll report here on the amp. Ill see you when Lyra and I get back in town and you can come over and listen to it.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I would love to check it out Tom. Would love to check it out with the R10 if it has a SE headphone out.


----------



## MikeLa

Are the amps Mikhail is shipping clearing out old prepaid orders, or is he shipping new orders?


----------



## USAudio

I am amazed at the patience you guys show waiting for your SinglePower amps. ... these must be very special amplifiers!
 Personally my biggest concern would be not only with actually receiving the amplifier but what if something goes wrong with it and it needs to be sent in for repair? 
 Or what if you want it upgraded? 
 How long are you willing to wait again for that to happen?


----------



## Happy Camper

These amps do command a premium. 

 Patience shouldn't be part of the cost. For our sake, I hope it stops because they are nice amps and I'd hate to not have them available.


----------



## USAudio

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Happy Camper* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_... For our sake, I hope it stops because they are nice amps and I'd hate to not have them available._

 

Yeah, normally having too much business is a problem most other companies would love to have! 
 The successful ones are the ones that can capitalize on it ...


----------



## Rob N

I've not heard from him for a while now


----------



## Gradofan2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *USAudio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am amazed at the patience you guys show waiting for your SinglePower amps. ... these must be very special amplifiers!
 Personally my biggest concern would be not only with actually receiving the amplifier but what if something goes wrong with it and it needs to be sent in for repair? 
 Or what if you want it upgraded? 
 How long are you willing to wait again for that to happen? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Hey... you're violating the rules... there is no "right of free speech" on Headfi - you absolutely, positively can not... must not... be critical of SP and Mikhail!!! Unless you're one of the "chosen few" - then, of course, you can "wallow in your self-pitty,"... and... "exhault in your delight," when (if) you actually ever receive your amp.

 Even if you've got the facts "straight from the horses mouth," as they say (and I do) - you absolutely, positively can not... must not... be critical of SP and Mikhail!!! They are a "protected species" - though they should be long "extinct" by now!

 If anyone wants to be a "kool-aid drinker" and send the guy thousands of their hard-earned dollars, and wait months, years, with their dollars at risk - that's up to them - they have every right to do so... under our Constitution (though no one adheres to the rest of it these days).

 Now just... "pipe down"... and "get back into line."


----------



## MikeLa

Tom Hankins, did your amp arrive?


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gradofan2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey... you're violating the rules... there is no "right of free speech" on Headfi - you absolutely, positively can not... must not... be critical of SP and Mikhail!!! 

 Even if you've got the facts "straight from the horses mouth," as they say (and I do) - you abosolutely, positively can not... must not... be critical of SP and Mikhail!!! They are a "protected species" - though they should be long "extinct" by now!

 If anyone wants to be a "kool-aid drinker" and send the guy thousands of their hard-earned dollars, and wait months, years, with their dollars at risk - that's up to them - they have every right to do so... under our Constitution (though no one adheres to the rest of it these days).

 Now just... "pipe down"... and "get back into line."_

 

Perhaps you missed the earlier part of the 21st Century. Please try and catch up before inserting your foot in your mouth. No, no...your other foot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f5/buy...er-amp-344917/

 Do you also think that landing a man on the moon is still a giant hoax?


----------



## tom hankins

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MikeLa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Tom Hankins, did your amp arrive?_

 

Nope!


----------



## Gradofan2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Perhaps you missed the earlier part of the 21st Century. Please try and catch up before inserting your foot in your mouth. No, no...your other foot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f5/buy...er-amp-344917/

 Do you also think that landing a man on the moon is still a giant hoax?_

 

Some of us... that is, some of us... are just "terribly uninformed."


----------



## The Monkey

Wait...we landed on the moon?!


----------



## Gollie

I've been waiting 3 weeks on a refund for some tubes that he never shipped. He responds to my emails but does not open his paypal account to send me my refund. I have had it with this non-sense.

 He claims that he is "understaffed" while he is still selling amps that cost $5000 or more! Something is wrong here.


----------



## pompon

Or he probably too much perfectionnist to trust any technician who can probably help him to build and repair.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gollie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_He claims that he is "understaffed" while he is still selling amps that cost $5000 or more! Something is wrong here._


----------



## mrarroyo

I would love to buy a PPX down the road, howerver there is no way I would w/ the times for delivery still so long. Maybe used, but if it breaks ...


----------



## Rob N

Is he in financial trouble?


----------



## Gollie

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Rob N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is he in financial trouble?_

 

I really don't know.

 I think he does not trust anyone else to do the work for him.

 He might be building all these amps from scratch himself...

 With the lead times, I would not be surprised.


----------



## tom hankins

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gollie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I really don't know.

 I think he does not trust anyone else to do the work for him.

 He might be building all these amps from scratch himself...

 With the lead times, I would not be surprised._

 

This is what I think. I think since so many of the amps are new, and built around tubes he has not built in amps yet the R&D and bench times get out of control. Add to that his piss poor time management and constant changing of products during builds and its is a bad thing for us consumers. Then I think he rushes to meet deadlines (although he never does) and ends up shipping some new designs out before being well tested. Anyway, as soon as my preamp gets back it will be my last new purchase from Mikhail. Period.


----------



## jp11801

Tom sorry to hear about this, when I saw Mikhail at the LA meet he seemed like he was much closer to getting back on track. Not buying from him new until when and if he get it back together may be the best course of action unfortunately. I've never owned one of his amps but many of the ones I've heard were outstanding.


----------



## nikongod

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I would love to buy a PPX down the road, howerver there is no way I would w/ the times for delivery still so long. Maybe used, but if it breaks ..._

 

They are not *that* complicated. 
 most repair-men who are familiar with tubes should be able to get it going.


----------



## tom hankins

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jp11801* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Tom sorry to hear about this, when I saw Mikhail at the LA meet he seemed like he was much closer to getting back on track. Not buying from him new until when and if he get it back together may be the best course of action unfortunately. I've never owned one of his amps but many of the ones I've heard were outstanding._

 

The pre/amp I am waiting on is really nice. As good or better than my SDS-XLR. However when it got here he didnt put in the number of inputs I had asked for when I ordered it. Now it seems he has added two relay tubes to make sure I dont have any noise issues that might come up in the future. i should have just kept it and used rca/xlr adapters. Now its turned into another battle to get it back the second time. So in my case........to be continued.
 BTW, I do think he has been getting alot more done since this thread came out. I probably would not have got the amp here the first time if it wasnt for the pressure Mikahil has gotten.


----------



## Rob N

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tom hankins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This is what I think. I think since so many of the amps are new, and built around tubes he has not built in amps yet the R&D and bench times get out of control. Add to that his piss poor time management and constant changing of products during builds and its is a bad thing for us consumers. Then I think he rushes to meet deadlines (although he never does) and ends up shipping some new designs out before being well tested._

 

Spot on.


----------



## Happy Camper

Well, if the community wants to help those members who have outstanding issues with SP, call a boycott of all purchases & orders until it gets resolved. I can't believe Tom's not been taken care of.


----------



## KevM2

I've heard around here that he makes excellent amps, but I would be very hesitant to purchase if I had to wait some unknown amount of time to get it. When you're selling a $1,000 plus product, good customer service is essential.


----------



## olblueyez

Its kind of ironic how people here on this fourm are more concerned about Mikhail's buisness than he is. If he doesnt care, why should anyone else?


----------



## Beefy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *olblueyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Its kind of ironic how people here on this fourm are more concerned about Mikhail's buisness than he is. If he doesnt care, why should anyone else?_

 

Because some of us care about fellow Head-Fi'ers.


----------



## KevM2

lol, all is sacrificed in the name of sound quality I guess. There must be magic inside those amps if he is able to sell a $2,000 product with no promise of good customer service. I'd be very paranoid about having a 2 grand paper weight on my hands.


----------



## olblueyez

Quote:


 Because some of us care about fellow Head-Fi'ers. 
 

I dont consider Mikahil a "Head-Fier", when was the last time he posted on this website? How often do Tyll and Ray and some of the others post here? How could you even call him a Head-Fier after the problems he has created for people who are truely Head-Fiers? Your statement makes my point for me, he is capable of lying to you but you seem to want to treat him as your equal. People also seem to think defending him is helping anyone, someone suggested a boycott untill he has resolved all of the issues he has with real head-fiers, would that not be a better approach for your fellow headfiers?

 The last time Mikhail posted here was 07-09-2007, 08:59 PM and that last post gave him a grand total og 60 posts. Mikhail has been a member since Join Date: 03-29-2003. I dont wish any harm towards Mikhail or his buisness but people need to be treated with respect, dont you agree?


----------



## Beefy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *olblueyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How could you even call him a Head-Fier after the problems he has created for people who are truely Head-Fiers?_

 

I think you mis-interpreted what I meant. I'm all for savaging him and his business practices on these forums. I've had several posts deleted saying as much.

 Head-Fi'ers are the punters, not the vendors.


----------



## tom hankins

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *olblueyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I dont consider Mikahil a "Head-Fier", when was the last time he posted on this website? How often do Tyll and Ray ans some of the others post here? How could you even call him a Head-Fier after the problems he has created for people who are truely Head-Fiers? Your statement makes my point for me, he is capable of lying to you but you seem to want to treat him as your equal. People also seem to think defending him is helping anyone, someone suggested a boycott untill he has resolved all of the issues he has with real head-fiers, would that not be a better approach for your fellow headfiers?

 The last time Mikhail posted here was 07-09-2007, 08:59 PM and that last post gave him a grand total og 60 posts. Mikhail has been a member since Join Date: 03-29-2003. I wish any harm towards Mikhail or his buisness but people need to be treated with respect, dont you agree?_

 

Post count means nothing. he has done more to advance the quality of headphone amps and headphone listening than 99% of those who post here on a regular basis. thats why its a shame to see him get himself in this kind of trouble.
 i wont deal with him again. but it doesnt change the fact that IMO (and i have heard and owned many amps) his amps are the best sounding and some of the best made out there. My problems have never been with the sonics or build quality with the amps I have got from him. Just in the wait times and missed deadlines.


----------



## olblueyez

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tom hankins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Post count means nothing. he has done more to advance the quality of headphone amps and headphone listening than 99% of those who post here on a regular basis. thats why its a shame to see him get himself in this kind of trouble.
 i wont deal with him again. but it doesnt change the fact that IMO (and i have heard and owned many amps) his amps are the best sounding and some of the best made out there. My problems have never been with the sonics or build quality with the amps I have got from him. Just in the wait times and missed deadlines._

 

I completely agree with you, its a shame and although I have never listened to one of his amps I know they sound nice because there are too many intelligent people here who love them. Somone mentioned to me that his buisness is more focused on very expensive speaker amps and that is why the headphone products are continually put on hold.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tom hankins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Post count means nothing. he has done more to advance the quality of headphone amps and headphone listening than 99% of those who post here on a regular basis. thats why its a shame to see him get himself in this kind of trouble.
 i wont deal with him again. but it doesnt change the fact that IMO (and i have heard and owned many amps) his amps are the best sounding and some of the best made out there. My problems have never been with the sonics or build quality with the amps I have got from him. Just in the wait times and missed deadlines._

 

Well said.


----------



## Happy Camper

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *olblueyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Its kind of ironic how people here on this fourm are more concerned about Mikhail's buisness than he is. If he doesnt care, why should anyone else?_

 

When you listen to his equipment, you know why it is important that this get resolved. I mentioned earlier in this thread, we would loose a true talent in our hobby and it would be our loss more than his, should SP fail. 

 New ideas and pushing the envelope consume too much of a "one man show's" time. If he would spend the money on manufacturing, he could make up for cost with volume. (Volume! It's a joke, son) Perhaps Mikhail only wants to be a gear supplier to pay the bills and get a few nice things. If so, he has invested in an awful lot of tubes to be a hobbyist. (and taken a lot of orders)

 In any event, as a loose group of hobbyists, do we have it in our power to protect our membership? Are we resolute enough to do something to help? Willing to cancel an order until corrected? 

 I wanted a 2c51 adapter and a couple of NOS tubes, but chose to buy from a head-fier because of this issue. I know that's not an amp but every bit helps.


----------



## tom hankins

Just got in from work and three boxes are here. Hopefully everything is in them and all is well.


----------



## Icarium

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tom hankins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just got in from work and three boxes are here. Hopefully everything is in them and all is well._

 

Congrats Tom. I hope for a happy ending.

 Your own story has inspired me to post my plight and hope it makes a difference.

 I had a bad weekend several months ago where I managed to damage my SS-1 by hooking up the umbilicals incorrectly and my friend with a gigantor head snapped one of the two plastic supports on my Singlepower headband.

 So I ended up sending them both to Mikhail for repair and updates (The SS-1 had some features that were paid for but not implemented as the owner demanded it before it was completed). This was ~August 17th was when I got them shipped as my email records show. The numbers arent active anymore. but it looks like he got them ~a week later. He missed the first pickup but eventually got his hands on them.

 I had of course asked him how long it would take to turn things around. I told him I could afford to be patient with the amp as I had backup amps I could listen to in the mean time, but I would like the headband repaired and returned asap. He quoted me a couple weeks. He said he had a prototype aluminum reinforcement he could just swap on and it would be like 50 bucks. I said okay that sounds great! That's the kind of thing I'm interested in. He said he had a more extensive redesign that he had had in the works for awhile and if I was interested for that. I told him that it sounded interesting, but money is kind of tight and if it'll add onto the turn around time then I'll take a pass at this point in time.

 Needless to say I don't have my repaired headband yet. 

 I foresaw some missed deadlines and as a loyal Singlepower customer I was willing to forgive that. I emailed him September 24th and asked him for an update and he told me that he was waiting for a new piece to come in. Apparently he decided to go ahead with the redesigned replacement which I had previously expressed that I was not interested in. 

 I told him great, but if it would take months instead of maybe weeks for this piece then I'd prefer to go to the solution we originally talked about and he assured me that it would be a few weeks at latest.

 Some more back and forth and eventually he tells me that he is busy because of RMAF and that he'll get it out with the packages in the first week after. 

 Of course when that week came again no news, no tracking #s and I email him again and it goes unanswered. After the second week he finally sends me a reply with details about the amp which he says is 90 percent done and nothing about the headband. I ask for more information over 5 unanswered emails over another 2 weeks.

 October 27th he answers an email and we talk on the phone and he said he would ship things by the end of the week or Monday latest. Unfortunately he does not come through 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 At this point I start asking questions about the cost of repairs too which had never really been given to me since he said he needed to see the damage to figure that out. He did say that it would be at most cost of parts... and to not worry.

 All I get is this on Nov 5th:

 "I will let you know by tomorrow as the headband is being fitted and can
 possibly be sent back with the amplifier."

 At this point it sounds like things are finally almost done so I sell the amp I've been using. 

 After several unanswered emails 2 weeks later I get:

 "Dan,

 I apologize for not getting back to you quickly. I was in a hibernation
 mode getting amplifiers completed and the days streamed together and now
 it the end of the week. I've been shipping quite a few amps, but did not
 get a chance to do the last testing on the amp. I'll review this over the
 weekend and get back with you.

 Thanks Again,
 Mikhail"

 Sound's promising, but the weekend passes without any updates despite my emailing him asking for one.

 Nothing until Nov 20th:

 "Dan,

 I'll give you a call this evening.
 -
 Thank You,
 Mikhail Rotenberg"

 I email back to mention that I'd be at a movie from 4-6:30.. but after that I will be awaiting his call. No call happened. I email him back and tell him he can call me any time tomorrow and I will try to reach him as well.

 No luck until Nov 24:
 "Dan,

 I'm sorry for being so busy over the last week. Let me know give you a
 call in the next hour.

 Mikhail"

 I think at this point we do touch base and he apologizes says that he'll get it out by end of the week or early next week for sure.

 This of course doesn't happen. So we talk again and he asks for an extension to Wednesday that he really can't do it by Monday/Tuesday. Wednesday comes and we talk and he says Wednesday isn't going to be possible, but Friday for sure. 

 Yeah that doesn't happen either so we talk yet again and he swears Monday. I told him if that doesn't happen then I will post about my experience here. 

 Oh yeah and at some point when I was trying to feel out the repair cost he said that he had no idea but that he had spent a lot of time working on my things and that his accountant will send me an invoice and that his accountant handles all that stuff. I said that's fine, but I want a rough ball park like are we talking low 3 figures.. high 3 figures or over 1000. He says he isn't sure but probably over 1000. 

 Kinda sucks and is somewhat unexpected, but ohwell... I guess.

 Anyway, I apologize to anyone who I've made a Singlepower recommendation to in the past. Based on my experience and the experiences of those I know and trust... I just cannot make that recommendation anymore. Perhaps on used items.. but even then if you need repairs then you may end up in the hellacious situation I am in.

 I truly like Mikhail as a person and the sound/quality of his amps, but he needs to figure out how he can at least somewhat meet the deadlines he promises. Also I think he should be more consistent and upfront with exactly what he's doing and what it's going to cost.

 Again I do not mind waiting an extended amount of time for something, but if you are going to quote me a long wait time then if one can at least finish something within ~1-2 months of that deadline or at least provide me with some strong evidence that things are moving towards completion.. that's all I ask. 

 I hope Mikhail really is almost done with my stuff and that I get shipped something this week, but unfortunately based on past history with this order I do not know if I will receive something in the next week, the next month or even in the next 6 months. All I have is words and even those are difficult to get sometimes. 

 It's getting close to 4 months now. Here's to hoping I see my stuff before the end of the month though now I'm feeling iffy about shipping expensive items during the holiday season.


----------



## didwlgh

Horrible story. I think the worst issue is that he would not answer his emails/phone calls for the longest time. I think I've tried calling him 50+ times in the past 8 months. Waiting is one thing, but the lack of communication & constant "lies" about delivery date is just unbearable.

 I've asked nothing but an addition of an extra headphone jack. Look at how much time has passed. ONE HEADPHONE JACK!

 I was told that the amp was "done" and it would ship in two weeks....why two weeks if it's really done?

 Wonder how much longer I would have to wait.


----------



## foo_me

Wow Dan...I feel for you...and you're one of the more patient head-fiers too.
 Hoping you get your stuff back asap!


----------



## archosman

This problem can easily be fixed… by your wallets.

 Quit purchasing the product. Completion times are not being met, nor is care being taken with queries on repair times. 

 If you love a hassle then by all means go for it.

 I was going to go back and re-read this entire thread… until I noticed the creation date. This Thursday the thread will be *8 months old. 8 months*. And this problem was going on long before that based on the individuals who have come out of the woodwork with similar tales.

 I’ll relate a little story from my restaurant years. I had a guy who was evening shift who was great. Never had any discrepancies with the front drawer and he was fast enough to run the front by himself. Great guy too. What was the problem? He could never make it in on time. He was constantly 30 minutes to an hour late, and at 5-6pm that kills you in the restaurant business. All 3 of us (managers) talked to him on numerous occasions about his tardiness and it would not be tolerated. He would always apologize, have an excuse, and would promise to do better. He would straighten up for 2 or 3 weeks, but then the cycle would start again. He came in late on my shift and so the next morning I came in and sat down with the other 2 managers to discuss what we would do. We decided that since it happened on my shift I would be the one to let him go… with the other 2 managers in attendance. He came in on time that night and we told him that was it.

 Did I find anyone to replace him? Yes. It didn’t need to come to that had he held up his end. It’s a pain in the ass to have to train someone coming in fresh, but we decided that as good as he was, and as nice as he was, it was just not worth the _hassle_ having to deal with his issues of time management.

 So that’s why I say… fix this problem with your wallet. As good as they sound, and as nice as the builder is… 

*It’s not worth the hassle.*


----------



## Icarium

How is my wallet going to easily fix my issue?


----------



## archosman

I guess I should add until everyone gets back their electronics.


----------



## Icarium

Ah.. yeah that kind of thing is difficult to orchestrate. Especially when its tough to say how big of a market head-fi is. Probably a significant chunk, but significant enough? Also getting people to agree not to buy from him is going to be a challenge as well. I mean that thread's been around for 8 months like you've said and its pretty doubtful that no new orders from head-fiers have happened since the thread's creation to now. 

 I wish there was a simple solution and I'd welcome one if there is one. I think Mikhail is trying to improve... but fast enough for my tastes? Maybe it could be a bit faster


----------



## earwicker7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Icarium* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How is my wallet going to easily fix my issue?_

 

At this point, I don't think it can
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. The way he's been treating you is deplorable, and I'd be through the roof if I were you.

 I think what the poster was getting at is that people are still sending this guy money even with full knowledge of the hell he puts people through. They hope against hope that Mikhail is going to come through for them, that they are going to be the exception. Then they get screwed in front of half the reader base of Head-Fi. Most people take notice, but someone thinks they will be the exception, sends Mikhail thousands of dollars, and gets screwed. Rinse, lather, repeat.

 Being a full-time member of the "Willing to Spend Crazy Amounts of Money to Get the Best" club, I understand the desire... scratch that, the need, to have the best. And I wouldn't give this guy a dime of my money. I want that last 1%, but I recognize that the last 1% is all it is. A SinglePower amp isn't going to give 50% better results than the next amp down the line. If it did, maybe it would be worth it. I'd honestly rather spend $20k on a 9.9/10 amp that I got right away than $5k on a 10/10 amp that for which I have to wait indefinitely.

 Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Gradofan2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *archosman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This problem can easily be fixed… by your wallets.

 Quit purchasing the product...

 ... So that’s why I say… fix this problem with your wallet. As good as they sound, and as nice as the builder is… 

*It’s not worth the hassle.*_

 

Oh my...

 That sounds entirely "too logical, and too judgmental"... even... "too capitalistic." In this "new era of "change"... everyone must be a "winner" - above all "we must have no losers!" "We must protect their self-esteem you know."

 "Death to free markets and capitalism!"


----------



## kg21

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *earwicker7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_At this point, I don't think it can
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. The way he's been treating you is deplorable, and I'd be through the roof if I were you.

 I think what the poster was getting at is that people are still sending this guy money even with full knowledge of the hell he puts people through. They hope against hope that Mikhail is going to come through for them, that they are going to be the exception. Then they get screwed in front of half the reader base of Head-Fi. Most people take notice, but someone thinks they will be the exception, sends Mikhail thousands of dollars, and gets screwed. Rinse, lather, repeat.

 Being a full-time member of the "Willing to Spend Crazy Amounts of Money to Get the Best" club, I understand the desire... scratch that, the need, to have the best. And I wouldn't give this guy a dime of my money. I want that last 1%, but I recognize that the last 1% is all it is. A SinglePower amp isn't going to give 50% better results than the next amp down the line. If it did, maybe it would be worth it. I'd honestly rather spend $20k on a 9.9/10 amp that I got right away than $5k on a 10/10 amp that for which I have to wait indefinitely.

 Just my 2 cents._

 

Well said, singlepower has been popular for a long time maybe even the single most popular company for high end amps here on head-fi, but at that price(5000) there are so many choices why risk it?


----------



## Icarium

5k? More like 10-50k. Less choices at that point.


----------



## jp11801

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Icarium* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_5k? More like 10-50k. Less choices at that point._

 

TTVJ/ MIllet 307a
 Eddie Current BA
 Blackie Pagano Duality
 EAR

 I am sure I left a few capable ones out as well


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Icarium* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_...and my friend with a gigantor head snapped one of the two plastic supports on my Singlepower headband.

 ...but I would like the headband repaired and returned asap. 

 ...Needless to say I don't have my repaired headband yet._

 

Sorry for the naiveté, but what is a Singlepower headband?


----------



## grawk

Mikhail makes headbands to replace the fragile things on the qualias.


----------



## Icarium

Yeah I think Sleestack had the prototype which was priced at 1k and subsequent versions were like 1.5k. Apparently the whole thing has undergone a drastic revision so what it costs is beyond me! 

 I don't think its worth it myself, but then again all 3 sizes seems to work well with my head somehow so.. I'm not the appropriate audience. It just came with the pair of Qualias I bought :/


----------



## earwicker7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Icarium* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yeah I think Sleestack had the prototype which was priced at 1k and subsequent versions were like 1.5k. Apparently the whole thing has undergone a drastic revision so what it costs is beyond me! 

 I don't think its worth it myself, but then again all 3 sizes seems to work well with my head somehow so.. I'm not the appropriate audience. It just came with the pair of Qualias I bought :/_

 

So does this effectively negate the "Don't buy the Qualias unless they've been personally fit to your head" issue? In other words, are they customized so that anyone can buy any Qualia and use it with the SinglePower headband? Or is this just an "upgraded" headband?


----------



## didwlgh

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *earwicker7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So does this effectively negate the "Don't buy the Qualias unless they've been personally fit to your head" issue? In other words, are they customized so that anyone can buy any Qualia and use it with the SinglePower headband? Or is this just an "upgraded" headband?_

 

IIRC the SP headband fits most heads, making it more versatile than the standard headbands....at a cost of $1500. Not sure if its worth it to most people. There is also an issue of when it would actually be delivered after order.


----------



## tom hankins

Well I opened my delivery last night. The added jacks on the back look bad. The tubes are not the same that went back to him. I shipped back Bendix 2c51s and got back tungsols (one broke and one cracked). 
 The power supply is not even the same one that left. it looks like it was made by a four year old. its tin and copper and the sides can be pulled completely off. the transformer on top is used, beat up, and has a big dent in the top of it.
 At this point I figure I am out $6K. Or i guess if it works and sounds good i have very $$$ bedside headphone amp I will never use.
 I'm screwed either way.
 I hope every one else does better at recovering there product or money than I have.


----------



## didwlgh

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tom hankins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well I opened my delivery last night. The added jacks on the back look bad. The tubes are not the same that went back to him. I shipped back Bendix 2c51s and got back tungsols (one broke and one cracked). 
 The power supply is not even the same one that left. it looks like it was made by a four year old. its tin and copper and the sides can be pulled completely off. the transformer on top is used, beat up, and has a big dent in the top of it.
 At this point I figure I am out $6K. Or i guess if it works and sounds good i have very $$$ bedside headphone amp I will never use.
 I'm screwed either way.
 I hope every one else does better at recovering there product or money than I have._

 

Seriously...What is going on...?


----------



## tom hankins

In my case I think its pretty much cut and dry. I kept telling him what a POS I think he is for jerking me around. So he just screwed me even worse. Thats my take on it.
 His phone is filled up now from my call after call and plus he wont answer my emails. This was no accident.


----------



## didwlgh

Wow...what are you going to do about it?
 I just called to check up on the status, and indeed his message box is full...


----------



## Rob N

That's bad Tom.

 Anyone received anything recently that they are happy with?


----------



## tom hankins

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Rob N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That's bad Tom.

 Anyone received anything recently that they are happy with?_

 

Yeah it sure is. Now I'm out the $6K I spent with him to get the preamp plus I bought a new BAT VK-42SE that I should not have had to do if Mikahil would have built the preamp to the specs we agreed on in the first place.
 He has lost it.


----------



## n_maher

Ugh Tom, sorry to hear about this. Sounds like a giant suck pill after all the waiting.


----------



## Towert7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tom hankins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well I opened my delivery last night. The added jacks on the back look bad. The tubes are not the same that went back to him. I shipped back Bendix 2c51s and got back tungsols (one broke and one cracked). 
 The power supply is not even the same one that left. it looks like it was made by a four year old. its tin and copper and the sides can be pulled completely off. the transformer on top is used, beat up, and has a big dent in the top of it.
 At this point I figure I am out $6K. Or i guess if it works and sounds good i have very $$$ bedside headphone amp I will never use.
 I'm screwed either way.
 I hope every one else does better at recovering there product or money than I have._

 

Pictures please?
 I'd be interested to see this myself.


----------



## Rob N

Why didn't he make the preamp to your originally agreed specs?


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tom hankins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well I opened my delivery last night. The added jacks on the back look bad. The tubes are not the same that went back to him. I shipped back Bendix 2c51s and got back tungsols (one broke and one cracked). 
 The power supply is not even the same one that left. it looks like it was made by a four year old. its tin and copper and the sides can be pulled completely off. the transformer on top is used, beat up, and has a big dent in the top of it.
 At this point I figure I am out $6K. Or i guess if it works and sounds good i have very $$$ bedside headphone amp I will never use.
 I'm screwed either way.
 I hope every one else does better at recovering there product or money than I have._

 

Wow, that really sucks.


----------



## tom hankins

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Rob N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Why didn't he make the preamp to your originally agreed specs?_

 

We originally agreed on size and number of inputs and outputs. Also Vcaps and some other things. I needed to be able to run two balanced and one SE componant off it. He sent it without the two balanced inputs. He also did not meet the size it needed to be for it to fit into my rack. 
 Might not sound like much but try replacing all your cables so they can reach. It also was having some tube noise issues. So back it went. It was also supposed to be one box. But that I agreed to change after he told me he could not do it.
 It went back and he had it for 2-3 weeks and I asked him what the holdup was. He said it was a transformer problem and it was fixed. Only a couple hours to add the inputs and it would ship back. So six weeks more of him either avoiding or lieing to me and I am getting really pissed at his constant lies. 
 A couple more weeks go by and he tells me he has had to redesign the thing and has added two replay tubes on the preamp section and once again its ready to ship and so a couple more weeks go by. All this time I am on him hard every time I can get him to talk or reply to my emails.
 Anyway he missed two more deadlines over the last two weeks. Then I get an email saying how he cant wait for me to see the PSU hes sending. I guess thats what you get when you bitch to much. A new tin PSU with used parts. And it still wont fit in my rack if I did use it.


----------



## Towert7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tom hankins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_A new tin PSU with used parts._

 

I really want to see that!


----------



## Rob N

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tom hankins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_We originally agreed on size and number of inputs and outputs. Also Vcaps and some other things. I needed to be able to run two balanced and one SE componant off it. He sent it without the two balanced inputs. He also did not meet the size it needed to be for it to fit into my rack. 
 Might not sound like much but try replacing all your cables so they can reach. It also was having some tube noise issues. So back it went. It was also supposed to be one box. But that I agreed to change after he told me he could not do it._

 

But no of inputs/outputs and size are basic things that should be right,you as a customer ask for these for a reason.

 Is he working alone now? A year/18mnths ago he had a number of staff but now when you ring and actually get to talk to him it seems pretty quiet in the background


----------



## Icarium

Well that sounds pretty terrifying... My condolences Tom. I hope you are able to resolve this satisfactorily and my case does not mirror yours.

 He just gave me a call and said he'd be sending an email with a timeline and he might be able to get the headband out to me asap. Also there will be an invoice. 

 I told him basically like I've given him a lot of little extensions but if he needs more time to deliver something I will be satisfied with then make an estimate that is actually realistic.. tack on some buffer time, but deliver when the deadline is up...

 He agreed, but who knows. Hopefully he takes it seriously.

 I do note that this call and the last call Friday he sounds like he is really beat. The worst I've ever heard him sound. I don't think its an act... so I hope he doesn't kill himself getting these things out of the door, but at the same time I do want my amp. Meh.

 Hopefully it all works out :/


----------



## tom hankins

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Rob N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_But no of inputs/outputs and size are basic things that should be right,you as a customer ask for these for a reason.

 Is he working alone now? A year/18mnths ago he had a number of staff but now when you ring and actually get to talk to him it seems pretty quiet in the background_

 

What pisses me off is I asked several times if the PSU was giving him trouble just build me a SS one. But then he gets it back and decides to change the whole thing up and sends it back in a screwed up POS homemade case.


----------



## grawk

Wow Tom, I'd seriously consider a lawsuit at this point.


----------



## 928GTS

I'd consider some sort of serious action at this point,to be out $6k is simply inexcusable in my opinion.


----------



## Towert7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gradofan2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_As I said before... which was deleted...

 How in hell are you going to "sue them." 

 You don't know who the principals are - Mikhail is not an owner, and is not an officer of the company. And... he has no legal authority to commit the company. 

 You don't have any formal documentation to support your claims (other then possibly a PayPal receipt for money sent), and you couldn't begin to hire an attorney at low enough fees to practically pursue your claims in Colorado.

 And... not only do you not have enough documentary evidence to file a complaint with the local police dept, but its not a big enough claim, for them to pursue in a criminal context. It just won't be a priority for them.

 Unfortunately... because of the lack of any formal documented contractual relationship - "you're screwed." 

 Just "chaulk it up to a costly lesson." 

 Now... I hope no one else "trusts" the guy again, or at the very least follows my "principles of dealing with SP," which I posted several months ago - but, which were deleted._

 

With enough evidence, and the truth on your side, small claims court can get you back 5,000$

 Personally I'm still very skeptical of the condition the amp arrived in. Pictures could prove my skepticism wrong though.


----------



## RockCity

Somehow I think the solution can be simple. Contact the writers for Hi-Fi reviews/publications and make consumers aware of his practices outside of Head-fi. The audio industry is very small. Bad news spread like wild-fire. Make sure he never gets another check again.


----------



## grawk

There are enough people out that a class action suit is a legitimate course of action I'd think. Whether or not mikhail is officially an officer of the company, he does enter into contracts for the company, and the company doesn't fulfil them, so the company would be libel.


----------



## Voltron

I have neither skepticism nor any basis to assess Tom's comments about the condition of the gear, so pictures would be a great to back up the claim you have made here. 

 Another thing that would be great is if gradofan2 stopped spouting the same story about the *Great SinglePower Mystery*. For those who care, this information is taken from the Colorado Secretary of State public website:

 ID Number: 20031105519
 Name: SINGLEPOWER AUDIO INC.
 Registered Agent: GALINA ROTENBERG
 Registered Agent Street Address: 1220 S BOSTON ST, DENVER, CO 80247, United States
 Principal Street Address: 1220 S BOSTON ST, DENVER, CO 80247 , United States
 Status: Good Standing
 Form: Corporation
 Jurisdiction: Colorado
 Formation Date: 04/03/2003
 Term of Duration: Perpetual
 Annual Report Month: October 

 It indicates that Singlepower Audio, Inc. (the name on the back of the amps) is a corporation in good standing and that the registered agent is Mikhail's wife, Galina, who also works for the company. If someone cared even a little, they could look up the articles of incorporation and see the actual officers, etc.

 You've said your piece, but you are dead wrong about the company and the ability of Tom or anyone else who actually might have a claim to pursue it. You aren't a lawyer so you might want to stop shoving your foot down your throat by making inaccurate statements about legal rights.


----------



## tyrion

Found this on Audioasylum:

Shady Lane


 I don't know if anyone knows whether Mikhail is an officer of the corporation unless they have access to information that is not on the Colorado Secretary of State website which has his wife as the Registered Agent but no other information. I am not a Colorado lawyer but it would seem to me that Mikhail is likely (don't know for certain) an agent or at the very least an apparent agent of Singlepower, Inc. with at least the apparent authority to bind Singlepower, Inc. It's also possible he is an officer of the company that would have actual binding authority for Singlepower, Inc. I would venture a guess that a contract in Colorado can be oral. It's also possible that purchasers have enough documentation to constitute a written contract but again, this is determined by Colorado law. The likelihood of finding an attorney willing to take these cases is low. I don't believe this situation would be the subject of a class action but again, I do not know Colorado law. Small claims court may be an option for anyone living in Colorado.

 Gradofan, please don't post anymore legal opinions.


----------



## Towert7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gradofan2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_And... you still don't know the formal legal name of the company, and the names of the principles to site in the complaint. _

 

I'm confused by this. If it were me and I had a reason to sue, I would not go after any company... just Mikhail himself. A simple person vs. person small claims court proceeding. 

 If it were over 200$, a lawsuit may not be very profitable, but at 5000$, taking a few days off of work may be worth the effort. I have no clue what theoretical value you could sue for in a case like this. I mean, he has the unit back... and assuming what he says is correct, he is missing a few tubes. Not sure about the whole 'was not made smaller' part.

 If the unit arrived back to me in poor condition, I would request a refund.


----------



## mrarroyo

Tom I am really sorry for what you are going through. It really sucks specially the game of shipping you boxes w/ "junk" inside. Hard to believe (yes I am being naive).


----------



## vcoheda

People should stop buying SP amps (new or used).


----------



## grawk

no reason to stop buying used, that just screws people who've already had to put up with mikhail


----------



## Voltron

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vcoheda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_People should stop buying SP amps (new or used)._

 

Yeah, what sense would it make to stop buying used amps?


----------



## 4N6

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grawk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_no reason to stop buying used, that just screws people who've already had to put up with mikhail_

 

Not sure about that. If you buy one used, and then it needs repair, then you are in the same leaky boat as all the rest.

 Vcoheda's advice seems reasonable at this point until these delays and bad business practices are corrected (if ever).


----------



## jp11801

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Towert7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Personally I'm still very skeptical of the condition the amp arrived in. Pictures could prove my skepticism wrong though._

 

I seriously hope you are not calling into question Tom he is a stand up guy and Tom would not post up comments like this if not true, c'mon you know better. 

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *4N6* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Not sure about that. If you buy one used, and then it needs repair, then you are in the same leaky boat as all the rest.

 Vcoheda's advice seems reasonable at this point until these delays and bad business practices are corrected (if ever)._

 

Buy used the amps are not rocket science and could be fixed by a competent tube amp tech for not a whole lot of cash. I would not advocate buying a used maxxed out amp only because when Mikhail tries to shove 10 pounds of amp in a 5 pound case trouble follows but a normal amp should not be an issue.

 Tom at this point I'd settle for nothing less than a complete refund and have a scorched earth policy until I got just that. The jacked up thing is you were good to the guy and I hope his conscience get to him and he makes this right.


----------



## Towert7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jp11801* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I seriously hope you are not calling into question Tom he is a stand up guy and Tom would not post up comments like this if not true, c'mon you know better. _

 

What I mean is that I can't envision what the amp looks like without actually seeing. I can imagine some pretty bad things, and I wonder just how bad it was. (if that makes any sense)


----------



## n_maher

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jp11801* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Tom at this point I'd settle for nothing less than a complete refund and have a scorched earth policy until I got just that. The jacked up thing is you were good to the guy and I hope his conscience get to him and he makes this right._

 

I can't help but agree with nums on this one, it doesn't seem at all in your best interest to pursue replacement or repair given the ringer that you've been put through for the last several months. I'm hoping, really hoping, that you paid for this via CC and can go down that road if necessary. 

 This sucks, and I mean really sucks, even for folks who've never done business with Mikhail.


----------



## Icarium

Well he sent me an email saying to expect the other email that includes invoice/timeline/whatever tomorrow morning. I guess I'll let him have that and see if he follows through. If not then it might be time to tell him to deliver on that and then follow through with it or buy my amp.


----------



## 928GTS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *n_maher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I can't help but agree with nums on this one, it doesn't seem at all in your best interest to pursue replacement or repair given the ringer that you've been put through for the last several months. I'm hoping, really hoping, that you paid for this via CC and can go down that road if necessary. 

 This sucks, and I mean really sucks, even for folks who've never done business with Mikhail. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

I'd definitely go this route. I'd be absolute livid if I was out the amount of money Tom invested in this amplifier.


----------



## jp11801

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Icarium* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well he sent me an email saying to expect the other email that includes invoice/timeline/whatever tomorrow morning. I guess I'll let him have that and see if he follows through. If not then it might be time to tell him to deliver on that and then follow through with it or buy my amp._

 

what makes you think he will buy your amp from you if you are not satisfied?


----------



## Akabeth

First of all to tom hankins and Icarium (and others I haven't listed) I'm sorry for your troubles with SP. I hope things get resolved fairly and soon!

 Here's my take:
 ----------------------
 I hope this post informs those that are 'thinking about' sending their amp back this winter for repairs or whatever.

 I've shipped my MPX3 SE to the SP Audio address for repairs and here's an extract from my UPS tracking:
 Bits of detail have been censored of course.

  Code:


```
[left]XXXXXXXX, CO, US 12/08/2008 11:56 A.M. THE RECEIVER IS ON A HOLIDAY. DELIVERY WILL BE ATTEMPTED WHEN THE RECEIVER RETURNS XXXXXXXX, CO, US 12/05/2008 12:10 P.M. THE RECEIVER IS ON A HOLIDAY. DELIVERY WILL BE ATTEMPTED WHEN THE RECEIVER RETURNS XXXXXXXX, CO, US 12/04/2008 1:11 P.M. THE RECEIVER'S LOCATION WAS CLOSED ON THE 1ST DELIVERY ATTEMPT. A 2ND DELIVERY ATTEMPT WILL BE MADE 12/04/2008 5:27 A.M. OUT FOR DELIVERY 12/04/2008 1:48 A.M. ARRIVAL SCAN[/left]
```

Is he on a holiday already?


----------



## Icarium

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jp11801* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_what makes you think he will buy your amp from you if you are not satisfied?_

 

Dunno, but he has bought other peoples' amps before though under various different circumstances. I might as well give it a shot. I don't know that he has the cash available to do so anyways. 

 I have some other more extreme courses of action like flying out picking it up and having one of the others who have offered to repair it help me out with that.


----------



## KevM2

It's too bad that the customer service is so bad, as I've heard too many excellent things about his amps...


----------



## Gradofan2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Found this on Audioasylum:

Shady Lane


 I don't know if anyone knows whether Mikhail is an officer of the corporation unless they have access to information that is not on the Colorado Secretary of State website which has his wife as the Registered Agent but no other information. I am not a Colorado lawyer but it would seem to me that Mikhail is likely (don't know for certain) an agent or at the very least an apparent agent of Singlepower, Inc. with at least the apparent authority to bind Singlepower, Inc. It's also possible he is an officer of the company that would have actual binding authority for Singlepower, Inc. I would venture a guess that a contract in Colorado can be oral. It's also possible that purchasers have enough documentation to constitute a written contract but again, this is determined by Colorado law. The likelihood of finding an attorney willing to take these cases is low. I don't believe this situation would be the subject of a class action but again, I do not know Colorado law. Small claims court may be an option for anyone living in Colorado.

 Gradofan, please don't post anymore legal opinions._

 

Mikhail is not an officer - period! I know from discussions with him!

 Here's the info you need to file your complaint - if its current:

Colorado Secretary of State - Session Timeout

 Mine are not opinions!


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gradofan2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Mikhail is not an officer - period! I know from discussions with him!

 Here's the info you need to file your complaint - if its current:

Colorado Secretary of State - Session Timeout

 Mine are not opinions!_

 

So you are taking the word of the guy that you want to sue in terms of whether he is an officer or not. As, I've said, it probably doesn't matter whether he is or isn't an officer. Your posts have been removed because you have absolutely no idea what you are talking about. If you post again with your opinions, theories about bringing a claim against SP, there will be action taken.


----------



## immtbiker

...and to think that neilvg felt some remorse for starting this thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He has probably saved Head-Fi members 10's of thousands of $$$ because of this thread.

 I feel that Tom's package is the last straw. It appears to be a blatant abuse of taking member's money in advance.

 I know that Head-Fi meets are open to all members and friends who wish to attend, but I believe a mandate should be applied, that Mikhail cannot attend any meets including the National (in which he pays no fees and has the ability to take future orders).

 His business practices are the antithesis of our credo here at Head-Fi and should not be supported in any way, shape or form.

 I hope that all members that have money and product outstanding with Singlepower eventually have a happy ending somewhere in their future, but based upon Tom's recent delivery, I fear for you.


----------



## Voltron

Maybe you two mods should get your act together because Mike is telling gradofan2 to stop posting legal opinions and theories about claims against SinglePower in the post immediately prior to Aaron accusing SinglePower of criminal activity and calling for the community to shun the company and ban it from meets. So which is it? Is this thread supposed to be open season on unfounded legal theories, claims, and accusations, or is it for factual statements about what is going on with SinglePower customers?


----------



## Gollie

I really don't know what you guys are trying to do. It almost seems like you are try to muscle out Singlepower through negative prostelyzation. Some might not have had the privilege of hearing his amps and some might have. I put these amps at the very top of the scale in forms of sound quality, build quality and pushing the envelope for new and inventive ways to do the craft. I'm sorry but I think this is a mistake. Some of you guys don't even have money outstanding and you are calling for legal action.

 I have had several issues with deliveries but Mikhail always ends up calling and making up for it. If I get too down, I put on my headphones and it all melts away. I understand the anger and frustration personally but this thread has gotten out of control.

 If you think that waiting 1 month or possible 6 months to a year for one of the best headphone amps in the world then maybe you should go for one of the mass produced Chinese amps and stop complaining. Most if not all of the other HP amp manufactures won't allow 15 "upgrades" to the standard model. They offer between 15-20 (at the most) different models and they are standard.

 Frankly, I'd like to upgrade in the future and I would prefer it if Singlepower is still around. 

 Just my $.02


----------



## Icarium

I agree I would like Singlepower to stay around and I hope that is the outcome. I would like to see some more positive signs that we are moving in that direction though.

 Anyway here's an update on my end:

 He did follow through with sending me an email:

 "I'll give you a call shortly, but this is what's been done:

 Replaced transformers and power supply components including the
 regulators.

 Replaced the digital display power supply and incorporated it into the
 umbilical.

 Updated the entire circuit with higher power settings on the output
 circuits and replaced two of the amplifier boards with new units.

 Replaced the headband tension bars with new aluminum milled braces.
 I've also installed a new hybrid battery PS component for testing and
 I've been listening to the battery unit. It's just awesome. I can
 complete the battery supply and have it completed within a 10 days. I
 think the benefit from the battery supply is excellent.

 Base upgrades and replacements total $1750. I'll call you to discuss."

 We talked extensively after on the phone (~20 minute conversation). I will give Mikhail credit for being on the ball with communication. My first concern was the 1750.. it was a lot higher than expected, but I suppose not entirely out of line for repairs and upgrades on two items given the high original prices on both items. But compounded by the delays and missed deadlines I am not entirely committed to paying that full amount esp since it was not represented to me up front. We'll see though... 

 Either way my second concern was timeline. He tried to sell me on this battery thing again and I asked if that was part of the 1750 and reiterated that I am not interested esp since money is somewhat of a concern. Apparently though he already installed it and is tweaking it right now and it is a toss up whether or not it'd be faster to complete it or take it out. 

 I told him I'm pretty unwilling to pay for it, but I do want it back asap... maybe I can be convinced to pay for it down the road after I've heard it, but currently I am skeptical.

 He said by Christmas he feels is realistic and I told him I'll give him until first week of January because I want him to do a good job and there is no way I will pay for anything that I am not satisfied with esp in light of the Tom thing.

 I also told him to get me my headband asap like today since its done and should be relatively easy to pack and I would pay him 500 dollars of the outstanding balance. He asked for the end of the week and I agreed, but I would go a little nuts on him if he breaks this final deadline. I told him this is a big and important step for him to regain my confidence and make me a happy customer. He said he understood and would not let me down. 

 We will see


----------



## foo_me

Doesn't it sound a little odd that he adds upgrades without confirming that you'll pay for it in the first place? I really don't understand that kind of business practice. It's like the customer has absolutely no control over what he does when he gets his hands on it...


----------



## olblueyez

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gollie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I really don't know what you guys are trying to do. It almost seems like you are try to muscle out Singlepower through negative prostelyzation. Some might not have had the privilege of hearing his amps and some might have. I put these amps at the very top of the scale in forms of sound quality, build quality and pushing the envelope for new and inventive ways to do the craft. I'm sorry but I think this is a mistake. Some of you guys don't even have money outstanding and you are calling for legal action.

 I have had several issues with deliveries but Mikhail always ends up calling and making up for it. If I get too down, I put on my headphones and it all melts away. I understand the anger and frustration personally but this thread has gotten out of control.

 If you think that waiting 1 month or possible 6 months to a year for one of the best headphone amps in the world then maybe you should go for one of the mass produced Chinese amps and stop complaining. Most if not all of the other HP amp manufactures won't allow 15 "upgrades" to the standard model. They offer between 15-20 (at the most) different models and they are standard.

 Frankly, I'd like to upgrade in the future and I would prefer it if Singlepower is still around. 

 Just my $.02_

 

I dont think condoning his lying is going to help the situation, that is how things got the way they are right? Personally I just think he is not interested in doing head amps any more and all the forgiveness in the world cant change that. He has to want to do it, and its obvious he doesnt want too. He has made it perfectly clear that not having buisness is a non issue for him. How can Head-Fi members fix that for him? Should 100 of us go to therapy sessions with him? Some things just cant be fixed and I know its a shame. I know everyone hates me because im the SP basher but Im really sorry about Toms amp and really wish that had not happened. I have a Raptor and it is a big deal to me and so I can imagine how 6 grand down the tubes would feel and it stinks. I just want to close with this, everyone has read about the experience Tom had with Mikhail and I think people who still have hope for SP need to ask themselves if they really want to do buisness with someone who treated other members that way? I know I dont, no matter what his stuff sounds like. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Icarium

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *foo_me* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Doesn't it sound a little odd that he adds upgrades without confirming that you'll pay for it in the first place? I really don't understand that kind of business practice. It's like the customer has absolutely no control over what he does when he gets his hands on it..._

 

I'm not a fan of the practice myself, but it happens. It would probably be beneficial for him esp in keeping deadlines on track if he stopped doing that, but we'll see how much I like the end result I guess.


----------



## tom hankins

Talked to Mikhail twice last night and then got an email this evening. He said a new SS SDS-XLR power supply in matching Maestro case by mid January.


----------



## Icarium

Good luck! That sounds like his bread and butter sort of thing so hopefully chances are good that he can follow through.


----------



## TreAdidas

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Rob N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That's bad Tom.

 Anyone received anything recently that they are happy with?_

 

I did in October. 

 I had an MPX3 into SP for an "upgrade." It took 7 months, which is apparently lightning quick in SP years. Even so, I am happy with the result. The amp sounds lovely. Every time I throw my cans on I can't help but say DAMN! That sounds good!

 Once I got it I dropped off of the forums because I was just downright exhausted with the drama. I had to beg for it back. Call and email relentlessly. It has been said, but the squeaky wheel gets the grease. 

 I will say the amp I sent for an upgrade was not the amp I got back. I sent in an MPX3 SLAM and got back a modded MPX3, not the slam. I wasn't upset by this just thought it was odd and worth mentioning. 

 So would I buy another amp from SP again? That's a tough question. I love the products. Some people think that's an open and shut case.... not so much here. Luckily I'm good for awhile. 

 Good luck Tom. I think your situation is the worst one I've read yet.


----------



## Beefy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TreAdidas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I had to beg for it back. Call and email relentlessly. It has been said, but the squeaky wheel gets the grease._

 

You can only put so much grease on something before it has to be thrown out and replaced......


----------



## TreAdidas

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Beefy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You can only put so much grease on something before it has to be thrown out and replaced......_

 

True. Luckily I was the squeaky wheel in the analogy so no need to throw myself out. That just wouldn't make sense! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Nonetheless I get your point. Some would feel their efforts are in vain. In my experience (read: I had an amp and my hard earned money in with Mikhail for months. I lived through the situation others are describing and I came out with a product that I am satisfied with) keeping up constant communication made all the difference.

 If someone is living through this situation just keep talking with him. It may test your patience. It may seem useless. But hey, it worked for me.


----------



## purk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tom hankins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Talked to Mikhail twice last night and then got an email this evening. He said a new SS SDS-XLR power supply in matching Maestro case by mid January._

 

Yay Tom!! I hope he can make it up to you. Again, don't hold your breath until that PSU shows up. In the mean time, you can still enjoy that preamp with the tube PSU right assuming the amp is working perfectly?


----------



## Rob N

I simply don't understand why he cannot provide customers with exactly what they ordered.

 When he gets it right his products are good


----------



## olblueyez

Someone wanting to run a buisness would never put himself in a position to continually offer free stuff or replacements that would cause him to loose money. When your dealing with someone who doesnt care about his wallet then what possible control could you have with a deal like that? He holds all the cards and doesnt care, people who lie dont care.


----------



## Gollie

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *olblueyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Someone wanting to run a buisness would never put himself in a position to continually offer free stuff or replacements that would cause him to loose money. When your dealing with someone who doesnt care about his wallet then what possible control could you have with a deal like that? He holds all the cards and doesnt care, people who lie dont care._

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PM From: olblueyez* 
_You have been reported and are now on my ignore list. Any responces to this PM will be deleted. Do not fool yourself into thinking I will read anything else you have to say. You are a hypocrite._

 

How old are you?!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yes, I had frustrations with Mikhail. Yes, he gave me free stuff to compensate. You on the other hand have not sent Mikhail any money and are just participating in the negative "Group Think" against Singlepower. Your fanboyism is blatant.

 If sending me that PM made you feel good, i'll accept it. Hope you have a good day.


----------



## Gollie

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Towert7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The inverse is said about you._

 

I own amps from both companies...


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gollie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I really don't know what you guys are trying to do. It almost seems like you are try to muscle out Singlepower through negative prostelyzation. Some might not have had the privilege of hearing his amps and some might have. I put these amps at the very top of the scale in forms of sound quality, build quality and pushing the envelope for new and inventive ways to do the craft. I'm sorry but I think this is a mistake. Some of you guys don't even have money outstanding and you are calling for legal action.

 I have had several issues with deliveries but Mikhail always ends up calling and making up for it. If I get too down, I put on my headphones and it all melts away. I understand the anger and frustration personally but this thread has gotten out of control.

 If you think that waiting 1 month or possible 6 months to a year for one of the best headphone amps in the world then maybe you should go for one of the mass produced Chinese amps and stop complaining. Most if not all of the other HP amp manufactures won't allow 15 "upgrades" to the standard model. They offer between 15-20 (at the most) different models and they are standard.

 Frankly, I'd like to upgrade in the future and I would prefer it if Singlepower is still around. 

 Just my $.02_

 

If you are suggesting that I am some how trying to muscle out SP, you are dead wrong. I could care less either way. Your comment above was "you guys" so I have to assume I was included in that broad category by you. I certainly am not trying to convert anyone away from SP to any other manufacturer. Again, I've long since stopped caring about this stuff.

 You don't appear to have any money at issue at the moment either so perhaps you should follow your own advice. You may be happy to deal with the "frustration" of dealing with SP but there appear to be others that are not so willing and maybe didn't realize quite what they were getting into when they made their purchases. Delays are one thing. It's one thing if someone is willing to wait for a long period of time to get an item that they believe is worth the wait, no problem. I've been waiting a couple of months for a turntable. It's worth it to me. There have been a couple of delays along the way but they all have been explained and I get email and phone updates at least weekly. However, being told over and over again that something is on the way, has been shipped, will be there on a date certain and then it doesn't happen, it is quite another thing.

 Just my $.02


----------



## neilvg

Clearly this thread has taken on a life of its own, being over 8 months old and still active. As a point of clarification - this thread initially was meant to be used as a device to track down a response from Mikhail regarding status on a past due amp. Since then, I believe this thread has served its purpose in numerous ways surrounding this very issue for others as well. 

 In a sense, I am glad the plethora of other tangential posts has kept the thread alive - so that others further down the line from my own issue 8 months ago, have an active and highly watched forum for discussing their issues and hopefully, a more speedy subsequent response from SP. 

 Having said that, I do think that providing opinion and advice to a limit is OK. But when you have no real experience with the company, do not currently have any issue with Mikhail, and simply want to shake an already boiling pot, I think you are bound to end up getting a bit burned. I think we headfiers are as a group a bit self correcting in this regard, and a few members have been told off for just this. 

 So since this thread was initially interrogatory, allowing for open-ended response, I don't want to discourage conversation. However, we should keep it closely relevant and not turn this into a battlefield (unless it _really_ does come to that).

 Neil


----------



## raffy

After following this post for a while now, I think that it would be best if the mods set up a thread where ONLY PEOPLE WITH PENDING ISSUES W/ SINGLEPOWER should post their woes and experiences. That way, we can have a better picture of who ACTUALLY have issues w/ Mikhail. It's really easy to get lost in this thread with all the trolling and what's sad is the people who are the most negative are the people who have absolutely no dog in this fight. 

 Don't get me wrong, I am not trying to defend Mikhail or cut him any slack at all as he does not deserve any. I just think it's best to have a thread where members can actually see an accurate picture of what's happening and not be subject to the nagging comments of people who are not qualified. Perhaps a thread should be started where people who just want to bash SP can post as much they want. That way, we can see the differences between actual experiences and just plain old unqualified opinions.

 Just my .02


----------



## avo345

My situation is nowhere near the scale of $6000, but I just received a PPX3 today. I had done my research on getting my first headphone amplifier, and knew the risks associated with singlepower, but I opted to try it out anyway.

 I ordered the amplifier last Monday and was told it would be shipped on Thursday. It wasn't, and I began to fear the worst when it still wasn't shipped by this Monday, that perhaps I would be drawn into weeks and weeks of waiting. However, to Mikhail's credit, I called a couple times, he answered about 75% of the time (better than many larger businesses that I can think of) and realized that part of the mistake was that he had copied my e-mail address incorrectly, so I didn't receive shipping confirmation. He got the package shipped on Tuesday.

 Overall, perhaps it was a little delayed, but I can't really say that it left a bad taste in my mouth. I'd deal with singlepower again. I must say though: I bought an amp that, afaik, he already had in his shop, ready to go. So if I upgrade in the future, I think that is the route I will take (I don't foresee myself buying anything above a couple grand anyway).


----------



## Icarium

Yeah he had been mentioning that is he striving to have stock on hand for the more common amps and even a couple of ES-1s and that he is almost there.

 I have never ordered such an amp from him so I don't know how he is on that front, but it sounds like from your experience he is ~there.

 Clearly the biggest area of improvement for him is surrounding the expensive custom amps and repairs and upgrades (More open ended things that have to be dealt with when they happen). 

 I think all of us who have issue anticipated and factored in a long wait time I think the only worry is many, many missed deadlines to the point where you have no idea when you'll see something and getting what you wanted/ordered.

 Oh and there are tangential issues like "fake" tracking numbers. But that doesn't concern me as much if deadlines are in the end met


----------



## tyrion

Dan, I find it interesting how you are so willing to let things go. I would think fake tracking numbers are just as bad and go hand in hand with the missed deadlines. Assuming that he sends out fake tracking numbers, says he's shipped something he clearly has not and misses deadlines over and over again, I'm not sure why anyone would deal with the guy. Why would anyone send thousands of dollars to someone that would do these things. I know his amps sound good but come on, they are just not that good.


----------



## Icarium

Yeah I guess I just don't feel like I have any real leverage. Plus I very frightened about having to spend even more money to get something back. 

 I don't have a good concept of what my options are and maybe they've already been enumerated at me numerous times but I was less willing to hear them in the past. So if people can renumerate it again...


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Icarium* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yeah I guess I just don't feel like I have any real leverage. Plus I very frightened about having to spend even more money to get something back. 

 I don't have a good concept of what my options are and maybe they've already been enumerated at me numerous times but I was less willing to hear them in the past. So if people can renumerate it again..._

 

I understand the lack of leverage. It's the forgiveness I didn't get. Unfortunately, there is little any of you can do under the circumstances. The umbilical is a design defect that Mikhail could have easily corrected and would have prevented your problem. In the end, had you put it in correctly, this wouldn't have happened but that doesn't mean Mikhail is innocent. In other words, he should work with you on the repair cost.


----------



## Icarium

Nod I guess we talked about the repair costs a bit and I expressed my honest feelings on the matter and he said that he'd try and work together with me. But in the end I think I just want to hear the thing... open it up and take a look and determine via those two things to figure out what the end result is worth to me and use that to bargain with him.

 If I had the knowledge or had a reliable third party that could help gauge for me like cost of parts and labor... but doing that would be impossible without some sort of before I sent it out pictures. The fact that such does not exist especially when I had been counseled many times to do so... is on me. I chose instead to have faith in the guy and his work.

 It is hard for me to not forgive some when I have not played this out at 100 percent myself, for me anyways. It is difficult for me to gauge what realistic expectations should be and what sort of things I should be entitled to. 

 This is made more difficult by the bizarre situation my case is. For instance prior to me frying it the amp was technically never complete. It had a dial that didn't have a function which the original owner and Mikhail never figured out what it should do. There was some mention that maybe it'd be used to adjust dynamics... but it didn't even sound like either party had a good concept of what that really meant in real world terms. The crossfeed was not put in and there were a couple other quirks. So I guess there is technically some work that was paid for that was never done and that I as the second owner am owed? I dunno. I have no need for crossfeed and I don't have any concept of what I'd want that unknown dial to do... so I don't need that work done, but should that factor into "upgrade" work that is being done? I don't know.

 Also with the Qualia and headband I was told by Mikhail the original owner never paid for the headphone (Which was sold to the original owner by Mikhail) or the headband. Yet I paid the guy who sold it to me for them both. I found this information out after the fact, but I never verified it with the original owner. But it is kind of fuzzy to me what sort of warranty expectations I am to have.. I kind of think none? I don't know. 

 I should probably have done some due diligence on my end and researched the history and exactly what was going on with this convoluted history. I did ask repeatedly for the original owner of the amp and Mikhail to forward me all the emails related to the amp so I could have a good idea of what all is in the darn thing and what the deal was and what needs to be done, but I never got a thing from either although they did agree to send it to me and eventually I stopped pursuing it. A mistake on my part :/


----------



## earwicker7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Icarium* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm not a fan of the practice myself, but it happens._

 

Who else does this? I've never heard of this happening; when I've had upgrades, the person tells me "I'm going to do x,y and z, and it's going to cost A. Is that alright with you?" They don't throw stuff together without your permission and then threaten to take the stuff off if you don't like the price.

 This just gives more credence to the fact that Mikhail acts like a full on scam artist.


----------



## Voltron

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *earwicker7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Who else does this? I've never heard of this happening; when I've had upgrades, the person tells me "I'm going to do x,y and z, and it's going to cost A. Is that alright with you?" They don't throw stuff together without your permission and then threaten to take the stuff off if you don't like the price.

 This just gives more credence to the fact that Mikhail acts like a full on scam artist._

 

People can flame away, but Mikhail is more like an artist than a scammer. A lot of Mikhail's problems stem from this very characteristic of being inspired and creative and unable to think like a businessman. 

 I have been through this drill with him and it can be frustrating, but people not willing to go along for the ride should say so up front. If Dan had told Mikhail to limit his repair and upgrade to X and Y and nothing else, then this would not have happened. What Dan did, and I did, and others on the high-end custom side of his business have done, was to be less than exact on the approved project and then to go along to some extent with his flights of fancy on improvements, experiments, etc. In my case, he went WAY farther than discussed and put in lots of time and money that I refused to pay for in total. We worked it out, and I have a beautiful amp as a result.

 This observation is neither a claim that all people with custom orders have acted in this manner, nor an excuse for Mikhail's conduct. I just think all of this "fraud" "scam" "theft" "illegal activity" talk is misplaced based upon knowing and dealing with Mikhail for the last 3+ years.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Voltron* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_People can flame away, but Mikhail is more like an artist than a scammer. A lot of Mikhail's problems stem from this very characteristic of being inspired and creative and unable to think like a businessman. 

 I have been through this drill with him and it can be frustrating, but people not willing to go along for the ride should say so up front. If Dan had told Mikhail to limit his repair and upgrade to X and Y and nothing else, then this would not have happened. What Dan did, and I did, and others on the high-end custom side of his business have done, was to be less than exact on the approved project and then to go along to some extent with his flights of fancy on improvements, experiments, etc. In my case, he went WAY farther than discussed and put in lots of time and money that I refused to pay for in total. We worked it out, and I have a beautiful amp as a result.

 This observation is neither a claim that all people with custom orders have acted in this manner, nor an excuse for Mikhail's conduct. I just think all of this "fraud" "scam" "theft" "illegal activity" talk is misplaced based upon knowing and dealing with Mikhail for the last 3+ years._

 

I agree, I don't think he is a thief but is just rather disorganized and off on a tangent half the time with his artistic creativity. I watched it happen at the Colorado head-fi meet - he is very excitable and will spend a lot of time doing something that many of us would have given up on (building one of a kind speaker wires and IC's from other nice finished parts, just to listen to some Vandersteins (sp) that we could have lived without hearing). I fed into it because I was the only one with a wire stripper on my keychain!

 I couldn't be happier with my upgraded Square Wave XL balanced amp and would really hate to see stuff that sounds this good go away. I think a person has to put their foot down and make it clear how much you are willing to pay, and tell him that if he wants to do more than that it is on his dime. I wouldn't let him do any work on my amp without a written and signed estimate or invoice first. My PSU on my Square Wave rattles like something is loose inside, and I'm afraid to send it back to have him look at it - he is aware of the problem and we both decided to just wait and see.


----------



## tom hankins

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Voltron* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_People can flame away, but Mikhail is more like an artist than a scammer. A lot of Mikhail's problems stem from this very characteristic of being inspired and creative and unable to think like a businessman. 

 I have been through this drill with him and it can be frustrating, but people not willing to go along for the ride should say so up front. If Dan had told Mikhail to limit his repair and upgrade to X and Y and nothing else, then this would not have happened. What Dan did, and I did, and others on the high-end custom side of his business have done, was to be less than exact on the approved project and then to go along to some extent with his flights of fancy on improvements, experiments, etc. In my case, he went WAY farther than discussed and put in lots of time and money that I refused to pay for in total. We worked it out, and I have a beautiful amp as a result.

 This observation is neither a claim that all people with custom orders have acted in this manner, nor an excuse for Mikhail's conduct. I just think all of this "fraud" "scam" "theft" "illegal activity" talk is misplaced based upon knowing and dealing with Mikhail for the last 3+ years._

 

I used to feel the same way. I have been dealing with Mikhail on builds for over 5 years and three different custom amps. I knew going in there would be multiple delays and long waits with mutiple design changes. 
 But until he gets right this time I feel I have been scammed. We will see in a few weeks.


----------



## Icarium

Got a USPS tracking # via priority mail for the headband. It is still in this state atm:

 Status: Electronic Shipping Info Received

 The U.S. Postal Service was electronically notified by the shipper on December 12, 2008 to expect your package for mailing. This does not indicate receipt by the USPS or the actual mailing date. Delivery status information will be provided if / when available. Information, if available, is updated every evening. Please check again later.


 When the status changes into something concrete then I will pay him 500 dollars of the bill.

 The amp is to be shipped out first week of January.

 I decided to have him keep the battery thing in as he said that 300 dollars will cover the upgrade while it is normally 1500 dollars. 300 dollars is an acceptable amount to me (In no small part due to a comparison the the 1500 dollar price.. am I being willingly tricked? Maybe ;p) provided the amp sounds as good as he says it will. I told him that I will listen to it and decide if I like what I hear and if I do then I will pay him the balance... if not then we'll work it out and he agreed.

 Edit: He just called me up and asked for the payment today. I did promise to pay it when given a tracking # so I will stand by my word. He swears that it went out so hopefully this is the case.


----------



## olblueyez

All this time I thought This thread could only have one of two conclusions. Mikhail would put his nose to the grindstone or loose most of his headphone amplifier buisness and now I realize I was completly wrong about this whole thing. The last few pages have demonstrated to me that Mikhail was never the problem. He is continually enabled by people who are willing to put up with exausting amounts of abuse from him and keep on comming. And Here I thought all of this shenanigans brought out into the open would force his hand and that is why I have been foaming at the mouth in this thread the whole time. I now realize the entire time I was doing this, most of the people in this thread wanted the opposite, they wanted others to continually offer positive spin no matter the circumstances as to feed the illness that makes someone purposely go through these ordeals with Mikhail. I really dont know if I should salute SP customers for going through so much for a headphone amplifier when we all know other nice amps are out there or if I should feel sorry for you guys? I think I will go with both since I am personally not capable of dealing with something as fustrating as dealing with Mikhail. Also, because even when you give him months for a few hours work some of you have received damaged goods, lies, disrespect, and indifference from Mikhail. Good Luck to outstanding and future customers.


----------



## third_eye

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *olblueyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_All this time I thought This thread could only have one of two conclusions. Mikhail would put his nose to the grindstone or loose most of his headphone amplifier buisness and now I realize I was completly wrong about this whole thing. The last few pages have demonstrated to me that Mikhail was never the problem. He is continually enabled by people who are willing to put up with exausting amounts of abuse from him and keep on comming. And Here I thought all of this shenanigans brought out into the open would force his hand and that is why I have been foaming at the mouth in this thread the whole time. I now realize the entire time I was doing this, most of the people in this thread wanted the opposite, they wanted others to continually offer positive spin no matter the circumstances as to feed the illness that makes someone purposely go through these ordeals with Mikhail. I really dont know if I should salute SP customers for going through so much for a headphone amplifier when we all know other nice amps are out there or if I should feel sorry for you guys? I think I will go with both since I am personally not capable of dealing with something as fustrating as dealing with Mikhail. Also, because even when you give him months for a few hours work some of you have received damaged goods, lies, disrespect, and indifference from Mikhail. Good Luck to outstanding and future customers. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Great post, could not agree more. It's actually quite comical, I have been coming back to this thread every couple of months and still the same nonsense.


----------



## purk

I do hope everything will get better for Tom. I believe Mikhail is planning to make it better, but then again, we can only wait and see. Luckily I have found a local tech who is great at troubleshooting tube amps, so I have no problem of buying a used SP amps. When my SDS-SE stop working 6 months ago due to bad diodes I didn't want to send it in to Mikhail. It costed me $45 for an hour repair work. Mikhail reimbursed me the repaired cost afterward.


----------



## jp11801

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Voltron* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_People can flame away, but Mikhail is more like an artist than a scammer. A lot of Mikhail's problems stem from this very characteristic of being inspired and creative and unable to think like a businessman. 

 I have been through this drill with him and it can be frustrating, but people not willing to go along for the ride should say so up front. If Dan had told Mikhail to limit his repair and upgrade to X and Y and nothing else, then this would not have happened. What Dan did, and I did, and others on the high-end custom side of his business have done, was to be less than exact on the approved project and then to go along to some extent with his flights of fancy on improvements, experiments, etc. In my case, he went WAY farther than discussed and put in lots of time and money that I refused to pay for in total. We worked it out, and I have a beautiful amp as a result.

 This observation is neither a claim that all people with custom orders have acted in this manner, nor an excuse for Mikhail's conduct. I just think all of this "fraud" "scam" "theft" "illegal activity" talk is misplaced based upon knowing and dealing with Mikhail for the last 3+ years._

 

Certainly both the detractors and defenders have gone to extremes to make a point and scam artist or accusations of larceny are over the line but to blame the customer for not limiting the repair in my view is equally extreme. If I ask someone to fix something they manufactured generally I expect that they would review the damage and issue an estimate. The customer should not have to explicitly limit the extent of repair or warn the builder not to add additional upgrades. A responsible business would offer the upgrades and price prior to doing said work. In both your case and Dan's case this was not done and the consumer was left with a rather awkward choice. No consumer should have to explicitly limit work done when they ask for a simple repair. While I do agree Mikhail has a great imagination and this has led to some really wonderful amps that have left their owners very satisfied this business practice shouldn't continue. Until he alters his business model or lack there of he leaves himself open to this public scrutiny. 

 I really like Mikhail and it has been a pleasure each and every time I have talked with him. His MPX3se is one of my favorite amps along with some of his one offs. I just wish he could find a way to communicate better with the people that have given him his trust. You and others have found a way to get over the unpleasant experience but others in the same situation may not.

 Dan best of luck was this the amp or headband that was sent out?


----------



## Icarium

The headband:

 Status: Acceptance

 Your item was accepted at 10:43 PM on December 12, 2008 in DENVER, CO 80217. Information, if available, is updated every evening. Please check again later.

 Looks like something was shipped for reals. Hopefully I'll have it in my hands Monday or Tuesday. I'll take some pics when I have it


----------



## raffy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Icarium* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The headband:

 Status: Acceptance

 Your item was accepted at 10:43 PM on December 12, 2008 in DENVER, CO 80217. Information, if available, is updated every evening. Please check again later.

 Looks like something was shipped for reals. Hopefully I'll have it in my hands Monday or Tuesday. I'll take some pics when I have it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Looks like it's for real. IIRC, "Acceptance" means that the package is with the local shipping/distributions center.


----------



## earwicker7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *olblueyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_All this time I thought This thread could only have one of two conclusions. Mikhail would put his nose to the grindstone or loose most of his headphone amplifier buisness and now I realize I was completly wrong about this whole thing. The last few pages have demonstrated to me that Mikhail was never the problem. He is continually enabled by people who are willing to put up with exausting amounts of abuse from him and keep on comming. And Here I thought all of this shenanigans brought out into the open would force his hand and that is why I have been foaming at the mouth in this thread the whole time. I now realize the entire time I was doing this, most of the people in this thread wanted the opposite, they wanted others to continually offer positive spin no matter the circumstances as to feed the illness that makes someone purposely go through these ordeals with Mikhail. I really dont know if I should salute SP customers for going through so much for a headphone amplifier when we all know other nice amps are out there or if I should feel sorry for you guys? I think I will go with both since I am personally not capable of dealing with something as fustrating as dealing with Mikhail. Also, because even when you give him months for a few hours work some of you have received damaged goods, lies, disrespect, and indifference from Mikhail. Good Luck to outstanding and future customers. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

I couldn't have put it better myself. No disrespect to the people who are currently bending over backwards to make this easier FOR MIKHAIL
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


, but you display all the classic signs of Battered Wife Syndrome. He dumps on you over and over, and instead of leaving him, you beg your friends to realize that, deep down inside, he's really a nice guy who cares about you... after all, he did send a UPS tracking number. Of course, we all know how this will turn out; UPS will contact you in a couple of days stating that they attempted pickup but Mikhail failed to send anything. And the whole cycle will start again.

 Sorry if this ticks anyone off; it's honestly said out of sorrow, not anger. But it needed to be said.

 EDIT--After posting this, I went back and read that the package was actually accepted. I still think this is an exception (it occurs maybe once in twenty times), so I'm not changing the gist of my point.


----------



## BushGuy

fraud is fraud is fraud.........when a tracking number is sent that is *not legitimate* what other explanation is applicable? It's NOT a mistake. Reading thru the thread - it has not been a one-time thing. Keep up the hope folks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If I get around to replacing one of my home amps - it will be a Woo.


----------



## purk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *BushGuy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_fraud is fraud is fraud.........when a tracking number is sent that is *not legitimate* what other explanation is applicable? It's NOT a mistake. Reading thru the thread - it has not been a one-time thing. Keep up the hope folks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If I get around to replacing one of my home amps - it will be a Woo._

 

Not to defense Mikhail, but he might take forever and misses several deadlines but he always come through at the end. Even for Tom, I think Mikhail will come through. Trust me, dealing with him is very frustrating but his amps do sound amazing. And yes, I have compared the Woo Audio 5 with SP Supra SE side by side using my reference headphones.


----------



## 4N6

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *purk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_And yes, I have compared the Woo Audio 5 with SP Supra SE side by side using my reference headphones._

 

And???


----------



## 4N6

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *BushGuy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If I get around to replacing one of my home amps - it will be a Woo._

 

Don't forget about the 307A. It sounds SPECTACTULAR. Although I must admit that the Woo Audio 5 is one of, if not THE most beautiful looking headphone amps being made today.


----------



## Icarium

Sure the 307A is up there with best sounding amps bar none. The most attractive thing about Mikhail's amps is the flexibility you have with tubes. If one loves tubes and can't afford a different amp for every complement... Mikhail's amps are a next best solution.

 Of course the only amp I own from him is now a solid state one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But even that has a tune-able section.


----------



## Frihed89

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Icarium* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sure the 307A is up there with best sounding amps bar none._

 

That one costs six thousand Shamolians (or about 33.500 DKK)! Why do hydrostatic head amps cost such a bundle! The original Quad '57 was perhaps the most reactive speaker ever built and yet is easily driven by many 20-25W tube amps (and don't forger the original Naim Nait for SS). Making a tube amp that can drive a reactive amp is not the reason for the high cost of these amps. What is? Hype? Ignorance? Only rich guys can afford electrostatic headphones? What?


----------



## grawk

The 307A isn't an electrostat amp.

 The KGSS, Aristaeus, and Blue Hawaii are expensive because of a lot of things, including cost of parts, work involved in building, and the quality of the chassis they come in.

 If you are of the opinion that it's cheap and easy to build electrostat headphone amps, you could easily go into buisiness doing it, and you'd probably do quite well. There's demand for inexpensive high end electrostat amps. I'd love something on a par with a KGSS or Blue Hawaii for my ESP950s


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *purk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Not to defense Mikhail, but he might take forever and misses several deadlines but he always come through at the end. Even for Tom, I think Mikhail will come through._

 

But this is not the case for Tom. Because what he received was supposed to be the end, and it came with less than desirable components, and a few items that were not part of his OEM stash that were swapped out without his knowledge.
 So, I guess what can be said, is that if you are willing to wait for *multiple* "endings", then a "happy ending" will eventually come to fruition.

 If you say that "the end will justify the means", then as an optimist, this will eventually hold water.


  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *purk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Trust me, dealing with him is very frustrating but his amps do sound amazing._

 

I don't think that this has ever been questioned.

 I think that what is needed here, to end this chapter in Singlepower's relationship with it's outstanding orders, is a delicate balance between fine craftsmanship, quality sounding amps, and some solid business promises and practices.

 This thread was originally started in the hopes of fixing the problems of what some current outstanding customers were suffering through, but it seems, with situations posted in the last several months, that the same problems are still being experienced and some work credos and changes still need to take place.


----------



## Akabeth

/a bit random...
 (but I'll post it anyway for the curious minds)

 As a continuation of my last post in this thread, Mikhail received my mpx3 SE shipment for repairs... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope he's doing okay. But more importantly to everyone with their amps, floating cash, parts, etc, in Mikhail's possession, hopefully you all will resolve the situation as soon as possible.

 For now I'll take my leave.


----------



## earwicker7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *purk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Not to defense Mikhail, but he might take forever and misses several deadlines but he always come through at the end. Even for Tom, I think Mikhail will come through. Trust me, dealing with him is very frustrating but his amps do sound amazing. And yes, I have compared the Woo Audio 5 with SP Supra SE side by side using my reference headphones._

 

"Sure, he beats me badly enough that I'm missing half my teeth, but the important thing is he really loves me!"

 Regarding the amazing amp angle... let's say I could get you a kiss from the hottest woman (or man, if that's your thing) on earth. And there are bonuses, as this person is an amazing kisser that puts everyone else to shame. All you have to do to get this kiss is let him or her humiliate you for a period of a year or so. It will only be little things... making you crawl down the street like a dog, wear diapers in public, etc. Also, the person has a reputation for not coming through on their end of the bargain; either the kiss never comes through, or some times they send a broken, run down lookalike in their place.

 Nobody in their right mind would put up with this crap for a woman, but they're taking it over and over for a freaking headphone amp, and, even worse, publicly apologizing for the crook that's screwing them. It's sad.


----------



## 4N6

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Frihed89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Why do hydrostatic head amps cost such a bundle!_

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grawk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The 307A isn't an electrostat amp._

 

It's also not a "hydrostatic" amp!


----------



## purk

Quote:


 "Sure, he beats me badly enough that I'm missing half my teeth, but the important thing is he really loves me!"

 Regarding the amazing amp angle... *let's say I could get you a kiss from the hottest woman (or man, if that's your thing) on earth. And there are bonuses, as this person is an amazing kisser that puts everyone else to shame. All you have to do to get this kiss is let him or her humiliate you for a period of a year or so. It will only be little things... making you crawl down the street like a dog, wear diapers in public, etc. Also, the person has a reputation for not coming through on their end of the bargain; either the kiss never comes through, or some times they send a broken, run down lookalike in their place.*

 Nobody in their right mind would put up with this crap for a woman, but they're taking it over and over for a freaking headphone amp, and, even worse, publicly apologizing for the crook that's screwing them. It's sad.
 __________________ 
 

That was very funny. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What I'm trying to say is he was able to come through at the end for me after a several months of delayed and his stuffs sound great. Does it worth it in the end, the answer is "yes" for me. Like others have been saying, I hope he can come through at the end as it will be such big loss for this hobby and his existing customer for SP to go under.


----------



## earwicker7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *purk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That was very funny. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What I'm trying to say is he was able to come through at the end for me after a several months of delayed and his stuffs sound great. Does it worth it in the end, the answer is "yes" for me. Like others have been saying, I hope he can come through at the end as it will be such big loss for this hobby and his existing customer for SP to go under._

 

Glad to see you have a sense of humor
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Some folks get a little touchy on the SinglePower issue.

 I understand where you're coming from, but I consider top-notch customer service part of the package with big ticket items. I guess if I already owned one of their amps, I'd probably have more in the game, as I'd run the risk of having an audio version of the DeLorean.

 However, not being an owner, I've got to look after the general good and hope the current iteration of the company fails. There's just too much underhanded stuff going on. I hate to sound like a hippie (I really, really hate to, honestly) but there's some seriously bad karma floating out of Mikhail's laboratory.


----------



## jp11801

.


----------



## Frihed89

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *4N6* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It's also not a "hydrostatic" amp! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Woops. They are harder to build.

 Why are electrostatic headphones so hard to drive well, as I guess they must be? Or is that they are also very sensitive and even small amounts of distortion are easy to hear?

 I have only just learned how to stick different parts into amps, i don't have an idea how to build them. So far so good.


----------



## earwicker7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Frihed89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Woops. They are harder to build.

 Why are electrostatic headphones so hard to drive well, as I guess they must be? Or is that they are also very sensitive and even small amounts of distortion are easy to hear?

 I have only just learned how to stick different parts into amps, i don't have an idea how to build them. So far so good._

 

They operate on a completely different principle than dynamic headphones; instead of being voltage based, they're current based. If you're just starting to build amps, I wouldn't try an electrostatic amp; supposedly they can kill you pretty easily (that's not a joke!).

 As to their higher price, I think it's basically supply and demand; there are very few companies that make stats, so the ones that do come out are in high demand.


----------



## Icarium

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *earwicker7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_As to their higher price, I think it's basically supply and demand; there are very few companies that make stats, so the ones that do come out are in high demand._

 

i don't think this is why. I think it has more to do with difficulty of build/complexity of a decent design.


----------



## sacd lover

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *earwicker7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_They operate on a completely different principle than dynamic headphones; instead of being voltage based, they're current based. If you're just starting to build amps, I wouldn't try an electrostatic amp; supposedly they can kill you pretty easily (that's not a joke!).

 As to their higher price, I think it's basically supply and demand; there are very few companies that make stats, so the ones that do come out are in high demand._

 


 Electrostatic amps are high voltage not high current .... and the high voltage is what is makes electrostatic amps so potentially lethal.


----------



## takezo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sacd lover* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Electrostatic amps are high voltage not high current .... and the high voltage is what is makes electrostatic amps so potentially lethal._

 

the killer is really the current which flows through the voltage...

 v = i x r

 i = v/r

 high voltage can contain negligible current/amperage = live (e.g. static shock)
 but minimal current of about 40mA thru the heart can cause miocardial infarction


----------



## sacd lover

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *takezo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_the killer is really the current which flows through the voltage...

 v = i x r

 i = v/r

 high voltage can contain negligible current/amperage = live (e.g. static shock)
 but minimal current of about 40mA thru the heart can cause miocardial infarction_

 

 Bu, in an amp there is lots of both. Higher voltage will make what current is there get there in full force.


----------



## takezo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sacd lover* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_But in an amp there is lots of both. High voltage will make what current is there get there in full force._

 

i see what you're getting at... and you're absolutely right.


----------



## earwicker7

Looks like I may have failed electricity 101.


----------



## n_maher

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *earwicker7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Looks like I may have failed electricity 101._

 

Fear not, you're in good company.


----------



## Frihed89

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *earwicker7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_They operate on a completely different principle than dynamic headphones; instead of being voltage based, they're current based. If you're just starting to build amps, I wouldn't try an electrostatic amp; supposedly they can kill you pretty easily (that's not a joke!)._

 

I think with electrostats (maybe hydrostats, too) load and frequency are directly related. So, if you had a high current amp, you would fry your output stage.

 Isn't that why transformer-coupled tube amps can tame reactive loads?


----------



## Fing

I'd like a hydrostatic amp.

 On a more serious note, good advice about 'limiting the scope' when talking to Mikhail about building a custom amp or repairs.

 He doesn't exploit our weakness so much as indulge his addiction to tinkering and then getting us to pay for it.

 Dan's example is extreme but probably not unusual and I have to say I'd feel rather upset with how far Mikhail has pushed it with him if the same happened with me.

 I hope he and Tom (and Rob) have happy endings to their long waits. Good luck guys.

 Oh yes - I'm waiting for a Concerto XLR, ordered in Feb this year after picking up an HE90. Decided to go SS PSU as I didn't have room on my desk for the tube one - probably just as well. I expect it towards the end of 2009/beginning of 2010


----------



## Icarium

I wouldn't even say my example is all that extreme. I think Tom's is much scarier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Interesting he always tell me there's only ~4 big ticket amps on his plate and that he is almost through them, but with your concerto the number I know about increases to at least 6 (I am not even counting mine since its basically done or wahtever). Maybe his definition is different from mine.


----------



## tom hankins

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Icarium* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I wouldn't even say my example is all that extreme. I think Tom's is much scarier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Interesting he always tell me there's only ~4 big ticket amps on his plate and that he is almost through them, but with your concerto the number I know about increases to at least 6 (I am not even counting mine since its basically done or wahtever). Maybe his definition is different from mine._

 

I have been using the amp in my speaker system comparing it to a BAT VK-42se. It is very nice, but so is the BAT(for more $$$). Will decide who stays and who goes after the new PSU gets here. The only headphones I have here are SE 650s.


----------



## Rob N

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tom hankins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have been using the amp in my speaker system comparing it to a BAT VK-42se. It is very nice, but so is the BAT(for more $$$). Will decide who stays and who goes after the new PSU gets here. The only headphones I have here are SE 650s._

 

Glad to hear that it's okay.Gives me hope that mine (whenever it gets delivered) will be okay although mine is a more complicated design


----------



## jamato8

Actually the current doesn't cause an infarct, an infarct is a cessation of the flow of blood which causes death of the tissue, but it is the depolarization of the heart muscle, as in a flat line. I often will use 20 to 30 mA's on a heart to keep it beating right but done out of sync, well it ain't fun because a depolarized heart can not be shocked back as there is nothing to shock to cause a beat i.e., nothing to depolarize.


----------



## Icarium

Looks like the headband package is in my company's mail distribution system. I'll post some pictures when I have it in my hands and access to my camera. 

 It supposedly has been really revamped so we'll see how different it is from how it used to be.


----------



## Towert7

For those of us who don't know, what do you mean by headband?


----------



## didwlgh

Icarium has a special headband made by SP for the qualias. Supposedly it fits most of not all heads well. Stock qualias are notorious for being difficult with fit (I've given up as well), and the SP headband resolves this issue....at $1500 I believe.

 Would love to hear more about the new, revamped version. =)


----------



## ShawnSmith

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *didwlgh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Icarium has a special headband made by SP for the qualias. Supposedly it fits most of not all heads well. Stock qualias are notorious for being difficult with fit (I've given up as well), and the SP headband resolves this issue....at $1500 I believe.

 Would love to hear more about the new, revamped version. =)_

 

$1500 for a headband? that's the funniest thing I've read all day.


----------



## Towert7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ShawnSmith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_$1500 for a headband? that's the funniest thing I've read all day._

 

I'll quote that for the truth.

 Thanks for the info *didwlgh*.


----------



## Icarium

Shrug the stock headband while is fragile and not adjustable is ~1k from Sony direct. With that logic a more durable and adjustable headband for 1.5k might not be completely unreasonable provided Qualia are absolutely your ideal headphone when you get that magic fit.

 Some people pay a lot more for cabling.

 Anyway I would ahve been fine without it since the medium headband fits my head just fine. I also basically got the headband for free with the pair of Qualias I bought.


----------



## earwicker7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Icarium* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Shrug the stock headband while is fragile and not adjustable is ~1k from Sony direct. With that logic a more durable and adjustable headband for 1.5k might not be completely unreasonable provided Qualia.

 Some people pay a lot more for cabling._

 

You've hit upon something great... I'm visualizing Nordost Valhalla headbands
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## purk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Icarium* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Shrug the stock headband while is fragile and not adjustable is ~1k from Sony direct. With that logic a more durable and adjustable headband for 1.5k might not be completely unreasonable provided Qualia are absolutely your ideal headphone when you get that magic fit.

 Some people pay a lot more for cabling.

 Anyway I would ahve been fine without it since the medium headband fits my head just fine. I also basically got the headband for free with the pair of Qualias I bought._

 

Dan,

 Don't forget to post the picture of your headband. Is it made of stainless steel or carbon fiber? For those who have never tried the Qualia, a good fit is important in order to get good sound. Most medium size headband are way too big for many.


----------



## 4N6

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *earwicker7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You've hit upon something great... I'm visualizing Nordost Valhalla headbands
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




._

 

Why stop at paltry Nordost? Why not go for the gusto with some Jena Labs Awakening Ultra headbands at $18,000 per 3' sections?!? What a deal!!!


----------



## neilvg

Hahahahaha.... humor has finally entered this thread... finally! 

 Anyway since we were talking about voltage and current, the other day I had my amp on and I was slowly inserting an HE1.2b. Someone else was listening to the HE90. Anyway, I don't usually do it, but I did since we were in the middle of a song. Anyway, the plug is rather tight, and hence it was plugged in slowly. Right towards the end of plugging it in I got a rather nasty shock. Nothing fatal (I don't think I am dead, but I'm open to being proved wrong here), but it did raise my heartbeat and make my hands go numb. 

 Anyway - don't do this! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 operator error for sure!

 Btw - the amp is fine (phew!)

 Neil

 PS - take a look at my avatar. I'm working on a super new 3l33t headband myself... I like to call it the orgasmatron. Yeah others may have beat me to the punch (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2U3LL...eature=related) the difference is, I'll charge waaay more.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *neilvg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ Nothing fatal (I don't think I am dead, but I'm open to being proved wrong here), but it did raise my heartbeat and make my hands go numb._

 

Hey Neil,
 Next time I see you, I can now say "I see dead people".
 Hey, can I get some of your equipment (NWO would be nice) if, in case you do not recover from another similar mishap?


----------



## earwicker7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *neilvg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hahahahaha.... humor has finally entered this thread... finally! 

 Anyway since we were talking about voltage and current, the other day I had my amp on and I was slowly inserting an HE1.2b. Someone else was listening to the HE90. Anyway, I don't usually do it, but I did since we were in the middle of a song. Anyway, the plug is rather tight, and hence it was plugged in slowly. Right towards the end of plugging it in I got a rather nasty shock. Nothing fatal (I don't think I am dead, but I'm open to being proved wrong here), but it did raise my heartbeat and make my hands go numb. 

 Anyway - don't do this! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 operator error for sure!

 Btw - the amp is fine (phew!)

 Neil

 PS - take a look at my avatar. I'm working on a super new 3l33t headband myself... I like to call it the orgasmatron. Yeah others may have beat me to the punch (YouTube - The Tickler) the difference is, I'll charge waaay more._

 

Was the shock from the connector, the cable, or the headphones? It seems like there have been some quality control issues with the HE headphones; I hope they don't turn out to be deadly
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Kang

Neil,

 Glad you're still standing vertical. You're too young for Headphone Heaven. Thanks for the reminder to always kill the power.


----------



## neilvg

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *earwicker7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Was the shock from the connector, the cable, or the headphones? It seems like there have been some quality control issues with the HE headphones; I hope they don't turn out to be deadly
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




._

 

That's an interesting point you bring up here. Since, I have never had this experience while plugging in any of my other headphones, and I've "hot-plugged" my HE90 quite a bit. This is not something I want to really experiment with per se, but if anyone else has "stumbled" upon this, let us know. I just assumed it was the amp - but.... maybe not.

 Neil


----------



## Rob N

Anyone heard from Mikhail,I presume he has finished for Christmas?


----------



## MikeLa

Nothing. More of the same, another missed promise date, three follow-up emails and one voice message - no response yet.


----------



## Kang

Mike,

 I'm in the same boat.

 In the spirit of the holidays, I'm holding my comments back. My blood pressure is rising - again. The clock is ticking. SP must meet its commitment.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *neilvg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_. Since, I have never had this experience while plugging in any of my other headphones, and I've "hot-plugged" my HE90 quite a bit. This is not something I want to really experiment with per se, but if anyone else has "stumbled" upon this, let us know. I just assumed it was the amp - but.... maybe not. Neil_

 

I know it's wrong to do, but I've hot-plugged in all of my stats in all of my amps, and so far no problems. Even though it's not really healthy for any of the amps and cans, I've been lucky so far. It's the only way to do real time comparisons between models without loosing the residual bias charge.

 Just like always speeding in a car or motorcycle, you're bound to get caught, eventually.


----------



## MikeLa

Kang, I'm also holding back comment in light of the Season, but I've been holding back since April 2007. My goal was to start a thread "See what Santa Mikhail sent me for Christmas", showcasing one of Mikhail's new creations, but that doesn't look likely now.

 Oops, I guess I just commented.


----------



## dee phazz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Mike,

 I'm in the same boat.

 In the spirit of the holidays, I'm holding my comments back. My blood pressure is rising - again. The clock is ticking. SP must meet its commitment._

 

 same boat too .... I was waiting for exchange of casing not in conformity with my MPX3 since two months, I received three weeks ago a mail from him telling me " the cover is on the way " and of course I 'm always waiting for ...
 I give up ! I return back to him the casing paid and request the reimbursement informing paypal.


----------



## subtle

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MikeLa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Kang, I'm also holding back comment in light of the Season, but I've been holding back since April 2007. My goal was to start a thread "See what Santa Mikhail sent me for Christmas", showcasing one of Mikhail's new creations, but that doesn't look likely now.

 Oops, I guess I just commented._

 

This is just absolutely absurd. How is this gentleman not first in line right now? Over a one and a half year wait?!?

 I would have flown to Colorado and handled this in person by now. That is borderline theft.


----------



## kmcdonou

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *subtle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This is just absolutely absurd. How is this gentleman not first in line right now? Over a one and a half year wait?!?_

 

Ha! That's nothing. I sent my amp for an upgrade just before Thanksgiving 2006! I really don't have much hope of getting it back. I am sure he will go out of business first.

 Regardless if I do or don't get the amp, I won't be buying anything from Mikhail again, no matter if the amp sounds like angels singing from heaven.


----------



## Icarium

Yep there are numerous people that have waited 2-3 years and possibly some who have waited even longer.


----------



## earwicker7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kmcdonou* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ha! That's nothing. I sent my amp for an upgrade just before Thanksgiving 2006! I really don't have much hope of getting it back. Regardless if I do or don't, I won't be buying anything from Mikhail again, no matter if the amp sounds like angels singing from heaven._

 

It's seems like, in the last day or two, there are a few more people willing to come out of the woodwork on how badly they've been screwed, and it's even worse than the horror stories we've been hearing. Two years!!! Holding an amp for two years is borderline theft.

 After hearing this, I flat out want Mikhail to fail. I hope he goes bankrupt and has to use food stamps for the rest of his life. There's no excuse in the world that justifies behavior like this, and as the saying goes, karma is a bitch. I no longer care about his "contributions" to the hobby. He's a sociopath in my book.


----------



## tagosaku

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *earwicker7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_After hearing this, I flat out want Mikhail to fail. I hope he goes bankrupt and has to use food stamps for the rest of his life._

 


 I hope not for the sake of owners of SP products including myself. It might be justice for you, but horrible thing to see wished in public. 


 -----

 I almost hoped your gears to, hm, ******* (fill in what you want), but I guess that is against the holiday spirit.

 Anyway, happy holidays to you


----------



## takezo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *earwicker7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It's seems like, in the last day or two, there are a few more people willing to come out of the woodwork on how badly they've been screwed, and it's even worse than the horror stories we've been hearing. Two years!!! Holding an amp for two years is borderline theft.

 After hearing this, I flat out want Mikhail to fail. I hope he goes bankrupt and has to use food stamps for the rest of his life. There's no excuse in the world that justifies behavior like this, and as the saying goes, karma is a bitch. I no longer care about his "contributions" to the hobby. He's a sociopath in my book._

 

i don't think it's "theft" since there was no contract outlining time constraints
 in the first place... i'm sure people will get their stuff back... when that is, is
 another story...

 mikhail is a very wealthy man, i'm guessing... he hinted that he purchased
 over $1 mil. worth of tubes alone, over a year ago in europe...


----------



## subtle

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kmcdonou* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ha! That's nothing. I sent my amp for an upgrade just before Thanksgiving 2006! I really don't have much hope of getting it back. I am sure he will go out of business first.

 Regardless if I do or don't get the amp, I won't be buying anything from Mikhail again, no matter if the amp sounds like angels singing from heaven._

 

It would be an understatement if I said I admire your patience, which I do.

 This is just craziness though. Mikhail really needs to stop smoking opium or that good old Colorado kind bud, because this procrastination on his part is just completely out of hand. There is no way this is the behavior of a sober and responsible human being. This really has to be a record for a manufacturer just completely slacking off and not taking his job seriously.

 I love how he conveniently has time for vacations in Europe, all the while spending the people's money whose projects he should be completing.


----------



## earwicker7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tagosaku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I hope not for the sake of owners of SP products including myself. It might be justice for you, but horrible thing to see wished in public. 


 -----

 I almost hoped your gears to, hm, ******* (fill in what you want), but I guess that is against the holiday spirit.

 Anyway, happy holidays to you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I hear you, being an owner it would certainly suck. I just think that Mikhail being out of the business would result in greater good to the community. You've got to balance the people who are getting good results with the people who are tossing money into a black hole. Regarding that Ponzi scheme that recently came to light, there were investors who made money. However, the vast majority of people got screwed. Recently, it seems to be the same with SinglePower. For every person who is happy, there are twenty horror stories.

 Anyways, Happy Holidays
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## kmcdonou

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *subtle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It would be an understatement if I said I admire your patience, which I do._

 

I don't know if what I am doing right now is being patient. I think that emotional state passed long ago. I am more resigned to the fact that I won't get the amp, or if I do, it will be of poor manufacturing quality (at least based on the experiences of some recent customers). 

 I am sure there is a legal course I could take, but it's not worth my hassle. I hate to say it is just money when I spent close to $1000 on upgrades on a $2500+ amp, but I guess that is what it really comes down to. There are more important things in life.


----------



## earwicker7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *subtle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It would be an understatement if I said I admire your patience, which I do.

 This is just craziness though. Mikhail really needs to stop smoking opium or that good old Colorado kind bud, because this procrastination on his part is just completely out of hand. There is no way this is the behavior of a sober and responsible human being. This really has to be a record for a manufacturer just completely slacking off and not taking his job seriously.

 I love how he conveniently has time for vacations in Europe, all the while spending the people's money whose projects he should be completing._

 

So I'm not the only one who considered drug addiction being a part of the problem. Being an ex junkie, I would say his behavior certainly reminds me of a lot of people I knew during the dark times.


----------



## dannyandelyse

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *neilvg* 
_"Anyway since we were talking about voltage and current, the other day I was slowly inserting an HE1.2b. I don't usually do it, but I did since we were in the middle Anyway, the plug is rather tight, and hence it was plugged in slowly. Right towards the end of plugging it in I got a rather nasty shock. Nothing fatal (I don't think I am dead, but I'm open to being proved wrong here), but it did raise my heartbeat and make my hands go numb. operator error for sure!

 Btw - (phew!)"

 Neil_

 

--------------------------------------------------------

 NEIL!!!!

 Am I reading this right?
 You west coast headfi' guys sure know how to have fun!
 Dan


----------



## ironbut

It's kinda nasty the way the Stax plug is set up with exposed pins and all. I'd say it's better to plug just the adapter in first and then attach the XLR from the 1.2 into it instead of plugging the whole thing in at once. The XLR connectors have evolved over the decades of hooking up live sound in the rain etc. so they're extremely safe. Even with the pins surrounded by a shield, the ground pin (pin #1) is always a little longer on XLR's so it's grounded first before any voltage is applied. That's one of the reasons that the broadcast standard is to use XLR's (usually 4 or 5 pin) for hooking into power for location gear (camcorders etc). I also avoids any surge into the equipment from the momentary capacitance caused by the gap between connectors when plugging them in.
 BTW, have a safe and fun holidays guys!


----------



## MikeLa

Anyone hear from Mikhail yet?


----------



## immtbiker

*The 5 Stages of Grief*:

_The five stages of grief are:
 1-Denial-"this can't be happening to me"... Not accepting or even acknowledging the loss.

 2-Anger-"why me?", feelings of wanting to fight back or get even...

 3-Bargaining-bargaining often takes place before the loss. Attempting to make deals. Begging, wishing, praying for it to come back.

 4-Depression-overwhelming feelings of hopelessness, frustration, bitterness, self pity. Feeling lack of control, feeling numb. Perhaps feeling suicidal.

 5-Acceptance-there is a difference between resignation and acceptance. You have to accept the loss, not just try to bear it quietly. Finding the good that can come out of the pain of loss, finding comfort and healing. Our goals turn toward personal growth. Stay with fond memories of the person._

 It seems from the past couple of pages that we have many members in all five of these categories.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ironbut* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ I'd say it's better to plug just the adapter in first and then attach the XLR from the 1.2 into it instead of plugging the whole thing in at once. The XLR connectors have evolved over the decades of hooking up live sound in the rain etc. so they're extremely safe._

 

Excellent suggestions. Spot on.


----------



## sacd lover

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MikeLa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Anyone hear from Mikhail yet?_

 

Not an amp .... but I got my ECC TYPE #2 adapters on Christmas Eve.


----------



## GUINNE55

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_*The 5 Stages of Grief*:

The five stages of grief are:
 1-Denial-"this can't be happening to me"... Not accepting or even acknowledging the loss.

 2-Anger-"why me?", feelings of wanting to fight back or get even...

 3-Bargaining-bargaining often takes place before the loss. Attempting to make deals. Begging, wishing, praying for it to come back.

 4-Depression-overwhelming feelings of hopelessness, frustration, bitterness, self pity. Feeling lack of control, feeling numb. Perhaps feeling suicidal.

 5-Acceptance-there is a difference between resignation and acceptance. You have to accept the loss, not just try to bear it quietly. Finding the good that can come out of the pain of loss, finding comfort and healing. Our goals turn toward personal growth. Stay with fond memories of the person.

 It seems from the past couple of pages that we have many members in all five of these categories._

 

I'm pretty sure thats stages of death acceptance


----------



## immtbiker

No, it's separation and divorce, which is what some members are experiencing with their amps.


----------



## Towert7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I know that Head-Fi meets are open to all members and friends who wish to attend, but I believe a mandate should be applied, that Mikhail cannot attend any meets including the National (in which he pays no fees and has the ability to take future orders).

 His business practices are the antithesis of our credo here at Head-Fi and should not be supported in any way, shape or form._

 

And would you believe Mikhail is planning on attending the upcoming NC head-fi meet in two months.... http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f24/of...2009-a-360873/

 Personally, I can't believe it..........


----------



## Rob N

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sacd lover* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Not an amp .... but I got my ECC TYPE #2 adapters on Christmas Eve._

 

Hurrah.Still no word on my amp


----------



## deltaydeltax

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Towert7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_And would you believe Mikhail is planning on attending the upcoming NC head-fi meet in two months.... http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f24/of...2009-a-360873/

 Personally, I can't believe it.........._

 

WOW! I've only read about his "service". How many people might be bringing pitchforks along with them?


----------



## tagosaku

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_No, it's separation and divorce, which is what some members are experiencing with their amps._

 

Exactly. And each time my MPX makes any unexpected crack/pop/noise etc., I get paranoids about being cheated


----------



## olblueyez

The meet planner should be responsible for un-inviting Mikhail right? If not then maybe the meet is not worth attending?!?!?


----------



## Towert7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *olblueyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The meet planner should be responsible for un-inviting Mikhail right? If not then maybe the meet is not worth attending?!?!?_

 

I bet there are a few people who would go just to give him a piece of their mind... or so it seems from this thread. That's why I'm shocked that he would make a public appearance with so many unfinished upgrades/repairs.


----------



## olblueyez

Its sad but there are many people who would go and drool over his equipment and his every word. I also believe people having problems purposely don't show up with a pitchfork in hand because they fear the same kind of retaliation Tom just experienced. So he ends up showing a few jewels to people and they place orders and so it goes.


----------



## Frihed89

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *olblueyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Its sad but there are many people who would go and drool over his equipment and his every word. I also believe people having problems purposely don't show up with a pitchfork in hand because they fear the same kind of retaliation Tom just experienced. So he ends up showing a few jewels to people and they place orders and so it goes._

 

Based on your sense of justice and desire to protect the innocent, the foolish and the whatnot, I think you should go down there and expose him. Where do you live? We could take up a collection.


----------



## GUINNE55

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *olblueyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Its sad but there are many people who would go and drool over his equipment and his every word. I also believe people having problems purposely don't show up with a pitchfork in hand because they fear the same kind of retaliation Tom just experienced. So he ends up showing a few jewels to people and they place orders and so it goes._

 

Thats unfortunate. One look at the missing equipment for money in the thread above and you can tell theres seriously something wrong here.

 Why hasn't anyone looked at possibilities of fraud charges? Or did I miss that part.


----------



## olblueyez

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Frihed89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Based on your sense of justice and desire to protect the innocent, the foolish and the whatnot, I think you should go down there and expose him. Where do you live? We could take up a collection._

 

As I pointed out earlier, Mikhail is not the problem, its the people who keep on coming back for more, and have him come to meets. He has been exposed, this thread is how long? What would you have me do, show up and read this thread to everyone who walks up to Mikhails table? I want no part of arguing with Mikhails zealots who call him an artist in order to defend his right to abuse people. I will save that for the fourm where it reaches the most people. Arguing with a bunch of people who confuse topology and sound quality with integrity and honesty in person is not my cup of tea. I think everyone knows how I feel about this, and holding rallies at the Cool-Aid despenser is not productive, My words have been backed up by Mikhails actions over and over again. The ironic thing is the zealots spend more time defending him and his headphone amplifier buisness than he spends running it, they care and he doesnt give a rats patoot about them.


----------



## tagosaku

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *olblueyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_As I pointed out earlier, Mikhail is not the problem, its the people who keep on coming back for more, and have him come to meets. He has been exposed, this thread is how long? What would you have me do, show up and read this thread to everyone who walks up to Mikhails table? I want no part of arguing with Mikhails zealots who call him an artist in order to defend his right to abuse people. I will save that for the fourm where it reaches the most people. Arguing with a bunch of people who confuse topology and sound quality with integrity and honesty in person is not my cup of tea. I think everyone knows how I feel about this, and holding rallies at the Cool-Aid despenser is not productive, My words have been backed up by Mikhails actions over and over again. The ironic thing is the zealots spend more time defending him and his headphone amplifier buisness than he spends running it, they care and he doesnt give a rats patoot about them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Yes, I am sorry. I am doing public damage by enjoying SP equipment. I am sure it is not acceptable for you. Maybe you should ban all SP equipment fans from head-fi? Were you not a mod at one time ?


----------



## grawk

No, he wasn't ever a mod. He's just someone who likes stirring the pot because he doesn't have a stake in the situation.


----------



## blubliss

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grawk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_No, he wasn't ever a mod. He's just someone who likes stirring the pot because he doesn't have a stake in the situation._

 

Not only does he not have a stake in the situation, he has never heard the equipment in question, spoken to Mikhail, and probably done nothing but read this thread. We all know that forums hold the gospel truth, right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 While everyone knows Mikhail is a ridiculously inferior businessman who can not tell the truth a lot of the time, he has never been a scammer or a thief. This has been documented well in this thread and it is great that those with actual experience post their horror stories. For myself, unless he changed his current practices, I would not buy anything from him again. I still have equipment (besides my amps) to be repaired which is non-functional, so I still have a stake in this game.

 Since the moderators see fit to let olblu******* keep stirring the pot with his idiotic assertions, I guess people will need to keep clarifying, as they always do after his inane posts. 

 For those thinking about buying SP, I would not do so at this time. As for Mikhail being invited to meets, I agree that he should not be allowed to go, until he makes serious changes. This would send a message.


----------



## olblueyez

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *blubliss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Not only does he not have a stake in the situation, he has never heard the equipment in question, spoken to Mikhail, and probably done nothing but read this thread. We all know that forums hold the gospel truth, right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 While everyone knows Mikhail is a ridiculously inferior businessman who can not tell the truth a lot of the time, he has never been a scammer or a thief. This has been documented well in this thread and it is great that those with actual experience post their horror stories. For myself, unless he changed his current practices, I would not buy anything from him again. I still have equipment (besides my amps) to be repaired which is non-functional, so I still have a stake in this game.

 Since the moderators see fit to let olblu******* keep stirring the pot with his idiotic assertions, I guess people will need to keep clarifying, as they always do after his inane posts. 

 For those thinking about buying SP, *I would not do so at this time. As for Mikhail being invited to meets, I agree that he should not be allowed to go*, until he makes serious changes. This would send a message._

 

Glad we agree. I do think its pathetic that you and a few others cant post in this thread without insulting people. Also, thanks for reinforcing my points.


----------



## blubliss

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *olblueyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Glad we agree. I do think its pathetic that you and a few others cant post in this thread without insulting people. Also, thanks for reinforcing my points._

 

You just insulted every SP owner by saying they are the problem, which is completely wrong, and now you snivel like a baby when I call you out as making idiotic assertions while having no stake in the game and very limited info on the subject. 

 Please shut your mouth and get out of this thread once and for all. We who have issues can take care of ourselves without your drivel.

 Hey, I made a rhyme.


----------



## tom hankins

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *blubliss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You just insulted every SP owner by saying they are the problem, which is completely wrong, and now you snivel like a baby when I call you out as making idiotic assertions while having no stake in the game and very limited info on the subject. 

 Please shut your mouth and get out of this thread once and for all. We who have issues can take care of ourselves without your drivel.

 Hey, I made a rhyme. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

X2


----------



## olblueyez

What I said was, people who order equipment knowing all the problems with SP are the problem. You saying that I insulated everyone is what I was talking about when I said some people continuously confuse topology and sound quality with integrity and honesty. I think to people who are not overly emotional and angry it is clear what I was saying. BTW, insults are against forum policy so I don't understand why you continue on about me breaking the rules and how the moderators should do something about me. Anyone can read your post and see that you are trolling and that I am making good points and not breaking the rules around here. Just so we are crystal on this, I don't think all SP customers are the problem, personally I think a lot of them who encountered problems are victims and people like yourself are the problem. You deciding for everyone who should and should not post in this thread is why I will never stop defending myself or posting my opinions of this subject in this thread. You wont buy his products, you don't think he should be allowed to go to meets and your equipment doesn't work. My amp works, and yes its not a SP. From what I can tell you are the one making ridiculous assertions like who can post and that no one can post unless you have problems with Mikhail. I don't really care if you insult me, it just makes you look bad and makes my point for me. Good Luck getting your equipment fixed.


----------



## Keithpgdrb

man, this thread just keeps on going doesnt it? jump the shark


----------



## blubliss

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *olblueyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What I said was, people who order equipment knowing all the problems with SP are the problem._

 

No here is what you said.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *olblueyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_As I pointed out earlier, Mikhail is not the problem, its the people who keep on coming back for more, and have him come to meets._

 


  Quote:


 You wont buy his products, you don't think he should be allowed to go to meets and your amp doesnt work. 
 

Wrong again. Here is what I said.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *blubliss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I still have equipment (*besides my amps*) to be repaired which is non-functional, so I still have a stake in this game._

 

By all means, keep sticking your feet in your mouth.


----------



## MikeLa

Has anyone heard anything from Mikhail or has he gone totally underground. For the last two weeks I have not been able to get any response from him.


----------



## blubliss

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MikeLa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Has anyone heard anything from Mikhail or has he gone totally underground. For the last two weeks I have not been able to get any response from him._

 

He called me last week, but I have not been very threatening to him lately, since my main equipment functions great. 

 Seems as though he hides at times he can't give the answers people want. I don't know why he can't give realistic finish times and continues to give false delivery dates. I have told him over and over to just say your amp is gonna take a long time. That is much better than false/broken promises.


----------



## 928GTS

I don't know why you *wouldn't* want to put the pressure on him,you probably have quite a lot of money tied up in it.


----------



## blubliss

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *928GTS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I don't know why you *wouldn't* want to put the pressure on him,you probably have quite a lot of money tied up in it._

 

It's so frustrating dealing with him and my system sounds so good without this piece in question that I am not inclined to push right now. I will eventually.


----------



## olblueyez

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *olblueyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_*As I pointed out earlier, Mikhail is not the problem, its the people who keep on coming back for more*, and have him come to meets. He has been exposed, this thread is how long? What would you have me do, show up and read this thread to everyone who walks up to Mikhails table? I want no part of arguing with Mikhails zealots who call him an artist in order to defend his right to abuse people. I will save that for the fourm where it reaches the most people. Arguing with a bunch of people who confuse topology and sound quality with integrity and honesty in person is not my cup of tea. I think everyone knows how I feel about this, and holding rallies at the Cool-Aid despenser is not productive, My words have been backed up by Mikhails actions over and over again. The ironic thing is the zealots spend more time defending him and his headphone amplifier buisness than he spends running it, they care and he doesnt give a rats patoot about them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *blubliss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Not only does he not have a stake in the situation, *he has never heard the equipment in question*, spoken to Mikhail, and probably done nothing but read this thread. We all know that forums hold the gospel truth, right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*What does the sound of his equipment have to do with this thread? When did I ever say his equipment doesn't sound good?* *Surely you don't believe that people cant see you are making up things to argue about, maybe if you had stopped doing business with Mikhail along time ago then you would not be so hostile.
*
*While everyone knows Mikhail is a ridiculously inferior businessman who can not tell the truth a lot of the time*, *he has never been a scammer or a thief*. This has been documented well in this thread and it is great that those with actual experience post their horror stories. For myself, unless he changed his current practices, *I would not buy anything from him again. I still have equipment (besides my amps) to be repaired which is non-functional*, *so I still have a stake in this game.*

*Looks like you contradicted yourself. If he is not a scammer or a thief then why say things like "I have a stake in this game"?*

*Since the moderators see fit to let olblu******* keep stirring the pot with his idiotic assertions, I guess people will need to keep clarifying, as they always do after his inane posts.*


*Contradict yourself again? Try reading the rules for the forum.You need to take a look in the mirror. If you don't see a hypocrite then maybe you need to re-read this thread.*

 For those thinking about buying SP, I would not do so at this time. As for Mikhail being invited to meets, *I agree that he should not be allowed to go, until he makes serious changes. This would send a message.*_

 

*This is one of the points I was making when you derailed this thread with your personal problems again.*

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *olblueyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_*Glad we agree*. I do think its pathetic that you and a few others cant post in this thread without insulting people. Also, thanks for reinforcing my points._

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *blubliss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_*You just insulted every SP owner by saying they are the problem*, which is completely wrong, and now you snivel like a baby when I call you out as making idiotic assertions while having no stake in the game and very limited info on the subject.

*Obviously you are taking my comments out of context to further your trolling and to mislead people about what I said. What I said is "As I pointed out earlier, Mikhail is not the problem, its the people who keep on coming back for more"* *This would describe you correct? He has your equipment now right?*

*Please shut your mouth and get out of this thread once and for all. We who have issues can take care of ourselves without your drivel.

 Hey, I made a rhyme. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*_

 

*Sticks and Stones.*

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *olblueyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What I said was, people who order equipment knowing all the problems with SP are the problem. You saying that I insulated everyone is what I was talking about when I said some people continuously confuse topology and sound quality with integrity and honesty. I think to people who are not overly emotional and angry it is clear what I was saying. BTW, insults are against forum policy so I don't understand why you continue on about me breaking the rules and how the moderators should do something about me. Anyone can read your post and see that you are trolling and that I am making good points and not breaking the rules around here. Just so we are crystal on this, I don't think all SP customers are the problem, personally I think a lot of them who encountered problems are victims and people like yourself are the problem. You deciding for everyone who should and should not post in this thread is why I will never stop defending myself or posting my opinions of this subject in this thread. You wont buy his products, you don't think he should be allowed to go to meets and your equipment doesn't work. My amp works, and yes its not a SP. From what I can tell you are the one making ridiculous assertions like who can post and that no one can post unless you have problems with Mikhail. I don't really care if you insult me, it just makes you look bad and makes my point for me. Good Luck getting your equipment fixed._

 

 Originally Posted by *olblueyez* 




> What I said was, people who order equipment knowing all the problems with SP are the problem.


*No here is what you said*.

*"As I pointed out earlier, Mikhail is not the problem, its the people who keep on coming back for more" You are making my point for me on this one. Surely you can read yes?* *Is it possible that you dont know the difference between** customers and people who wont do buisness with Mikhail any longer?*

 You wont buy his products, you don't think he should be allowed to go to meets and your amp doesnt work.

*Wrong again. Here is what I said.

*Originally Posted by *blubliss* 

 I still have equipment (*besides my amps*) to be repaired which is non-functional, so I still have a stake in this game
*
 Maybe you should re-read the post again. I made a correction a few seconds after posting. You really are too emotional about this whole thing, all my stuff works, I have nothing to be angry about.*

*By all means, keep sticking your feet in your mouth.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/quote]






 It would not be possible for me to steal your limelight, your argument contains nothing but insults, contradictions, hypocrocy, and self appointed leadership and just so you are aware, you speak for less people than you think you do.

 This is so lame, he is a crook and you chose to do business with him. Thats your problem, why should the forums be dictated by your mistakes? Keep on telling me when and where I can post. Maybe you need a rubber stamp. 
*


----------



## immtbiker

You guys are getting way off base, and your fencing match (I know that there have been a lot of them here, me included) might be better served through the PM system.


----------



## tagosaku

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *blubliss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Not only does he not have a stake in the situation, he has never heard the equipment in question, spoken to Mikhail, and probably done nothing but read this thread. We all know that forums hold the gospel truth, right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 While everyone knows Mikhail is a ridiculously inferior businessman who can not tell the truth a lot of the time, he has never been a scammer or a thief. This has been documented well in this thread and it is great that those with actual experience post their horror stories. For myself, unless he changed his current practices, I would not buy anything from him again. I still have equipment (besides my amps) to be repaired which is non-functional, so I still have a stake in this game.

 Since the moderators see fit to let olblu******* keep stirring the pot with his idiotic assertions, I guess people will need to keep clarifying, as they always do after his inane posts. 

 For those thinking about buying SP, I would not do so at this time. As for Mikhail being invited to meets, I agree that he should not be allowed to go, until he makes serious changes. This would send a message._

 


 x2


----------



## olblueyez

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *blubliss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It's so frustrating dealing with him and my system sounds so good without this piece in question that I am not inclined to push right now. I will eventually._

 

What will happen if you push him? Can you be more specific?


----------



## olblueyez

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You guys are getting way off base, and your fencing match (I know that there have been a lot of them here, me included) might be better served through the PM system._

 

I think everyone was on base until he started breaking the forum rules.


----------



## blubliss

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *olblueyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think everyone was on base until he started breaking the forum rules._

 

Snivel, snivel. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 No need for pm since his ridiculous rants and others responses to the facts make the situation clear to all. I will desist now.


----------



## immtbiker

This thread was started by the OP with one intention. That has spawned off into so many directions that it would take umpteen hours of personal time to sift and weed and prune back to the original direction.
 There are many insinuations and accusations that the Mods should have "done this" or "done that", but I feel that this thread is unique to what usually goes on around here. 
 That, coupled with the fact that there is a lot of money and there are a lot of personal emotions involved.

 Usually, when a thread gets *this* out of hand, it gets closed. Will that help those who are still suffering from the problems that exist that started this thread in the first place? No it won't.
 Will it stop the inane bickering between those who have a vested interest and those who are upset by what is happening but don't have anything at stake? Yes, it will.

 Which is worse? I can't answer that. I *can* say that this thread has brought to light, activities that have been occurring that some members might have stepped into, unknowingly. And hopefully it will help us as a community to avoid future issues that involve large amounts of money ($100 to a high school student and $10,000 to a professional).

 This thread has served an important purpose. It has given members a platform to where they can hear many sides of a situation, speak about them, and make up their own minds about what they want to do regarding the purchase of new products and spending their hard earned cash. There has been a lot of hearsay and along with that, there's been a lot of factual information brought to the surface. It's up to each individual to decide what they want to do with the information presented here.

 This is not your average thread, and therefore, average actions cannot be taken as if life is written in black and white. This has been a thread where people who have been very frustrated for a while now, were able to vent. Venting is better than exploding.

 So, I propose, that only those who are, or have been affected by this thread comment, until things get straightened out. If they don't get straightened out, then each person involved needs to make a decision on what they want to do, or not do. Either way, we need to learn from this experience and grow.

 Hopefully, everything will be resolved in the long run. If not, then...if not.


----------



## DannyB

For purposes of clarification, Mikhail stated he was planning to come to the Southern CanFEST 2009 in Charlotte, NC on 2/21/09 about two months ago. 
 I have since then emailed all exhibitors, including Mikhail, regarding certain organizational issues and their need to contact me. I have not heard back from Mikhail. Thus, I DO NOT have a final confirmation of his intent to attend. Also, I am well aware of the issues many on this site are experiencing/suffering as a result of him, and you all have my sincere sympathy. At the least it is most frustrating and anguishing. I have two SP amps and am suffering along with many of you but not as severely as some. However, I am hoping his attendance, or lack thereof, does not turn into anything political or otherwise. I just want everyone to enjoy the day, meet Joe Grado and have a first class time with all our Head-Fi brothers and sisters. 

 As it stands, I do not know if he still plans to attend. 

 Please feel free to PM me if you have any questions or comments. 
 Thanks,
 Danny
 CanFEST 2009 Organizer

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f24/of...2009-a-360873/


----------



## MikeLa

Good, at least it sounds like he is still in business - just ignoring me for the moment.

 While I've been waiting the last 18 months, the left channel in my Supra went out. It started with the pre-amp outputs and finally the headphone channel went. Obviously, I'm not goint to send the amp to Mikhial. I live in Phoenix, any recommendations where I should take the amp to get fixed?

 I guess I could always listen to the Qualia's through my Hornet


----------



## vcoheda

what's funny is that people always claimed that although the wait times for SP amps were extremely long (not to mention being long on price), the amps themselves were very well built. after reading through this and other threads, the latter does even seem to be true. it seems that there are too many issues with too many of his amps to say that the overall quality of the build is good.


----------



## DannyB

I think it is in your best interest to send me your Qualias and allow me to use them with my SP amps until Mikhail fixes yours, say in 3-4 years. Any problem with that? I'll take very good care of them.


----------



## purk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vcoheda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_what's funny is that people always claimed that although the wait times for SP amps were extremely long (not to mention being long on price), the amps themselves were very well built. after reading through this and other threads, the latter does even seem to be true. it seems that there are too many issues with too many of his amps to say that the overall quality of the build is good._

 

Part of that is true. My old style toaster SDS is running like champ at about 10,000 hours. Of course, it had to repair it once for bad diodes. Some of his newer stuffs; however, are not as reliable.


----------



## MikeLa

Not a problem


----------



## Frihed89

Ask on Audioasylum. There are more readers there.


----------



## kokohore

Received 2c51 adaptor today. Waited for 5months (and 2months since I received the tracking no.). Date of shipment reads 24/Dec.


----------



## king896

This thread has thoroughly scared me out of sending back my amp, I had some problems with the power supply of my MPX3 for the past couple of months and started a correspondence with Mikhail and he was supposed to send me a box for the amp back in March and never did. Now I don't know what to do, I really want to repair this amp but if he has a tendency of never returning it I would like to find a alternative. Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Elephas

If the amp has a problem, I think there are only two viable solutions, either find someone capable of repairing the amp or send it back to SP.

 Given the history, I doubt you'll get the amp back quickly, but I don't think you'll never get it back either.

 I think everyone should be informed and prepared. Be a skeptical and cautious customer, and use whatever leverage you have. Think of dealing with SP not as a consumer process, but more like a business-to-business transaction where you have to look after your interests because no one else will.


----------



## leberserkfury

I was considering buying a near maxxed out SDS-XLR from him... now I changed my mind. Any suggestions as to top tier amp for the R10??


----------



## 4N6

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leberserkfury* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I was considering buying a near maxxed out SDS-XLR from him... now I changed my mind. Any suggestions as to top tier amp for the R10??_

 

TTVJ Millett 307A. I love mine with the R10's (and every other headphone I have, for that matter).


----------



## ironbut

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Elephas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If the amp has a problem, I think there are only two viable solutions, either find someone capable of repairing the amp or send it back to SP.

 Given the history, I doubt you'll get the amp back quickly, but I don't think you'll never get it back either.

 I think everyone should be informed and prepared. Be a skeptical and cautious customer, and use whatever leverage you have. Think of dealing with SP not as a consumer process, but more like a business-to-business transaction where you have to look after your interests because no one else will._

 

This sounds like excellent advice. 
 I think that finding someone else to fix a problem shouldn't be that hard. I'm not sure if your amp is under warranty but even if it is, you may save yourself a lot of grief in exchange for a few dollars. It would be different if you wanted to upgrade it but there are lots of excellent repair guys that do work with tube amps. Find folks who have had tube amp repairs done in your area, and go by their advice. _Not_ advice from people who have second hand knowledge (" I heard,.."= "I haven't got a clue"). Most local dealers who specialize in tube gear have a regular guy that does repairs for them too. If you go through a dealer there may be a little extra cost but the repair guy has a stake in keeping those customers happy (since he can expect years of return business). 
 That's my two cents.


----------



## blubliss

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leberserkfury* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I was considering buying a near maxxed out SDS-XLR from him... now I changed my mind. Any suggestions as to top tier amp for the R10??_

 

This is most likely a great decision right now. Mine took 9 months and he had projected 3. Those last 6 months were very frustrating and I would probably still not have my amp had I not hounded him ruthlessly. That was no fun.

 I would go to the National meet in May and listen to other amps.

 Also, there is this guy in Los Angeles who builds custom amps but they are quite expensive I understand. The name is Blackie Pagano at tubeworld. His duality amp was built for a head-fier. I have not heard it or met him but the amp got great reviews at the 2006 National meet. If I had it to do over again I would have spoken with him.


----------



## bozebuttons

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *blubliss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 Also, there is this guy in Los Angeles who builds custom amps but they are quite expensive I understand. The name is Blackie Pagano at tubeworld. His duality amp was built for a head-fier. I have not heard it or met him but the amp got great reviews at the 2006 National meet. If I had it to do over again I would have spoken with him._

 

You can expect a long wait with Blackie Pagano as well ,John waited about a year for the amp,cost about 8k.Great amp voiced for the HD600s I heard it at the national as well at a minimeet at the owners home.


----------



## ironbut

I'm sure an amp from Blackie would be great but it might take just as long or longer than getting one from Mikhail. Every one of Blackies amps is a custom job so each one is different. Depending on how busy he is when you worked out the particulars of the design/appearance, each chassis is custom built and the electronics are designed from the ground up. On some amps, he winds his own transformers and makes some of the capacitors himself. He wants each one to be a page in his portfolio which is cool. But extremely $$$ and time consuming. 
 You might contact Craig @ Eddie Current regarding his Balancing Act amp. Craig is very professional and while there can be delays with any hand built amp, it won't be anything like what you guys are going through with SinglePower. I have a Zana Deux from him (second amp of his I've had) and listened to most all of his offerings. They aren't as creamy a sound as Mikhail's amps generally are, but I love mine and consider it a great value too. There's also a transformer version of the Zana that he sells now too.


----------



## blubliss

Ah, thanks for the info on Blackie.

 I would not mind it taking a year if I was told this in the beginning. It's the 10 (or more) "it's shipping this weeks" from Mikhail that made me crazy.


----------



## leberserkfury

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ironbut* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm sure an amp from Blackie would be great but it might take just as long or longer than getting one from Mikhail. Every one of Blackies amps is a custom job so each one is different. Depending on how busy he is when you worked out the particulars of the design/appearance, each chassis is custom built and the electronics are designed from the ground up. On some amps, he winds his own transformers and makes some of the capacitors himself. He wants each one to be a page in his portfolio which is cool. But extremely $$$ and time consuming. 
 You might contact Craig @ Eddie Current regarding his Balancing Act amp. Craig is very professional and while there can be delays with any hand built amp, it won't be anything like what you guys are going through with SinglePower. I have a Zana Deux from him (second amp of his I've had) and listened to most all of his offerings. They aren't as creamy a sound as Mikhail's amps generally are, but I love mine and consider it a great value too. There's also a transformer version of the Zana that he sells now too._

 

The Zana Deux might not be as creamy as Mikhail's SDS-XLR but it's also a lot cheaper... Is there any other tube amp in between in terms of sound quality?


----------



## foo_me

Craig's Balancing Act will be at a level above the zana.
 Given that no one has heard the final version...just prototypes, hard to say how it will match up to an sds-xlr.
 sound quality of the prototypes is noticeably above the zana.
 Price will also fit in between, closer to the zana side than the sds side.

 other higher end options besides going completely custom would be RSA B52, TTVJ 307a, Woo Audio 5 (which can be maxxed out for higher performance)


----------



## immtbiker

Blackie Pagano makes "one off" guitar amps for famous people, too, one being Bruce Springsteen.

 I don't remember if it was you, Tom (Bozebuttons) or John (tjkurita) that told me at the 2006 National Meet that he never makes 2 of the same design.

MySpace.com - Guitar Amp Repair Los Angeles by Blackie Pagano - 94 - Male - los angeles, CALIFORNIA - www.myspace.com/amprepairtubesla

 Even better:

Guitar Amplifier Repair Los Angeles , Tube Amp Repair and Custom at Tubesville by Blackie Pagano


----------



## earwicker7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Blackie Pagano makes "one off" guitar amps for famous people, too, one being Bruce Springsteen.

 I don't remember if it was you, Tom (Bozebuttons) or John (tjkurita) that told me at the 2006 National Meet that he never makes 2 of the same design.

MySpace.com - Guitar Amp Repair Los Angeles by Blackie Pagano - 94 - Male - los angeles, CALIFORNIA - www.myspace.com/amprepairtubesla

 Even better:

Guitar Amplifier Repair Los Angeles , Tube Amp Repair and Custom at Tubesville by Blackie Pagano




_

 

Is he really 94 years old, or is that one of those "ironic" MySpace pages? That's freaking sweet if he's still making amps at that age. My grandfather is going to be 102 if he makes it until next month, and he was going strong up until around 100 or so.

 Either way, those are some seriously beautiful amps... if I hadn't blown my audio wad on my new Transrotor 40/60/M, maybe I'd consider buying one of them. Too expensive for the time being, but maybe if the stock market recovers
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## leberserkfury

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *foo_me* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Craig's Balancing Act will be at a level above the zana.
 Given that no one has heard the final version...just prototypes, hard to say how it will match up to an sds-xlr.
 sound quality of the prototypes is noticeably above the zana.
 Price will also fit in between, closer to the zana side than the sds side.

 other higher end options besides going completely custom would be RSA B52, TTVJ 307a, Woo Audio 5 (which can be maxxed out for higher performance)_

 

thanks for the input.. I thought the balance act was SS not tube. let me be a little be more specific on the amp that i'm looking for. The top tier amp is somewhere between Zana and SDS-XLR in terms of sound quality and must be able to accept balanced input and outputs. tube amp preferred.


----------



## 4N6

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leberserkfury* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_thanks for the input.. I thought the balance act was SS not tube. let me be a little be more specific on the amp that i'm looking for. The top tier amp is somewhere between Zana and SDS-XLR in terms of sound quality and must be able to accept balanced input and outputs. tube amp preferred._

 

As mentioned, the TTVJ 307A seems to fit the bill perfectly. Balanced inputs. Single-ended, transformer coupled tube amp. Separate balanced, single ended, K1000, and IEM headphone output/settings. Very neutral sound, with tremendous unforced detail lacking any treble etch. Price ($6000) in between the ZD and SDS-XLR . Very high quality and does not take a long time to receive (about 1 month after order). Great customer service without the SP shenanigans.

 The RSA B-52 is a balanced tube headphone amplifier that is also in the equation. The biggest benefit of this amp vs.the 307A is that it can also be used as a stereo preamplifier. It does sound VERY good, but is softer in the treble and slightly weaker in the deep bass. In other words, it has a more traditional tube amp sound vice the 307A which is more neutral. I also thought that the 307A was a little more detailed.

 Unfortunately, I do not think there are many other top-line balanced tube headphone amplifier alternatives.


----------



## leberserkfury

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *4N6* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_As mentioned, the TTVJ 307A seems to fit the bill perfectly. Balanced inputs. Single-ended, transformer coupled tube amp. Separate balanced, single ended, K1000, and IEM headphone output/settings. Very neutral sound, with tremendous unforced detail lacking any treble etch. Price ($6000) in between the ZD and SDS-XLR . Very high quality and does not take a long time to receive (about 1 month after order). Great customer service without the SP shenanigans.

 The RSA B-52 is a balanced tube headphone amplifier that is also in the equation. The biggest benefit of this amp vs.the 307A is that it can also be used as a stereo preamplifier. It does sound VERY good, but is softer in the treble and slightly weaker in the deep bass. In other words, it has a more traditional tube amp sound vice the 307A which is more neutral. I also thought that the 307A was a little more detailed.

 Unfortunately, I do not think there are many other top-line balanced tube headphone amplifier alternatives._

 

thanks! the TTVJ 307A seems awesome.


----------



## mrarroyo

The 307A is a sweet sounding amp. I tried various cans out of it at CanJam 08 and they all sounded fantastic! Too bad I do not have $6,000 to buy one.


----------



## immtbiker

Yup. It sounded great with everything that I could attach to it. Of course, having a $12,000 Meridian driving it, didn't hurt either.

 It is a bit industrial looking and certainly not as "pretty" as Mikhail's offerings, but looks only play a _small_ role in my choice of components, but it *does* play a role (spousal acceptance factor and all).

 More on the lines of a Zana or Craig's Eddie Current, looks wise.

*Picture from the TTVJ website*:


----------



## foo_me

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leberserkfury* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_thanks for the input.. I thought the balance act was SS not tube. let me be a little be more specific on the amp that i'm looking for. The top tier amp is somewhere between Zana and SDS-XLR in terms of sound quality and must be able to accept balanced input and outputs. tube amp preferred._

 

The BA is a balanced tube amp that will be able to accept different tubes since the topology will allow for that. 
 The prototypes have primarily been built with the 307a just like the TTVJ 307a, but it can also be built with the 300b and 45 tubes. 
 Craig is thinking about offering the AD1 tube, since it supposedly one of the best output tubes out there, but won't know until he can do a final build and compare side to side. 

 THere will hopefully be impressions of the final production version towards the end of january as well as a comparison of the various tubes.

 The amp can act as a preamp like the Zana, however, while it will have balanced inputs not sure if it has balanced or just single ended outputs...something to ask Craig to confirm if needed.


----------



## riceboy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *4N6* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_As mentioned, the TTVJ 307A seems to fit the bill perfectly. Balanced inputs. Single-ended, transformer coupled tube amp. Separate balanced, single ended, K1000, and IEM headphone output/settings. Very neutral sound, with tremendous unforced detail lacking any treble etch. Price ($6000) in between the ZD and SDS-XLR . Very high quality and does not take a long time to receive (about 1 month after order). Great customer service without the SP shenanigans.

 The RSA B-52 is a balanced tube headphone amplifier that is also in the equation. The biggest benefit of this amp vs.the 307A is that it can also be used as a stereo preamplifier. It does sound VERY good, but is softer in the treble and slightly weaker in the deep bass. In other words, it has a more traditional tube amp sound vice the 307A which is more neutral. I also thought that the 307A was a little more detailed.

 Unfortunately, I do not think there are many other top-line balanced tube headphone amplifier alternatives._

 

I have spent time with 4n6s 307A and can say I've heard the same, especially with the R10s. It is a wonderful sounding amp overall and would be a great fit for the R10s that leberserkfury is looking for, but also many, many other cans 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Rob N

I'm starting to get really p***ed off.All I've had is one fuzzy pic of my amp back in Nov 08


----------



## tom hankins

Mine is not working.


----------



## Rob N

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tom hankins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Mine is not working._

 

This is another concern I have if I ever get it.

 What went wrong?


----------



## tom hankins

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Rob N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This is another concern I have if I ever get it.

 What went wrong?_

 

Multiple issues. The headphone section doesnt seem to be hooked up right. Sound is shifted to the left channel to much. Mikhail says he will fly out here with my power supply and fix it. We will see.


----------



## pabbi1

Just reading this thread is like visiting a hospice patient.


----------



## Rob N

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tom hankins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Multiple issues. The headphone section doesnt seem to be hooked up right. Sound is shifted to the left channel to much. Mikhail says he will fly out here with my power supply and fix it. We will see.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

If he does fly out perhaps you can find out what exactly is wrong with SP.I won't hold by breath though.


----------



## TreAdidas

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *earwicker7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is he really 94 years old, or is that one of those "ironic" MySpace pages? That's freaking sweet if he's still making amps at that age. My grandfather is going to be 102 if he makes it until next month, and he was going strong up until around 100 or so.

 Either way, those are some seriously beautiful amps... if I hadn't blown my audio wad on my new Transrotor 40/60/M, maybe I'd consider buying one of them. Too expensive for the time being, but maybe if the stock market recovers
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




._

 

I've heard about this guy in the guitar circles... Form his pics, it appears he's in his 30's or so. 

 Maybe he's worth giving a call. Heh... he may be flooded with requests to fix these big black boxes form Denver.


----------



## TreAdidas

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pabbi1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just reading this thread is like visiting a hospice patient._

 

OK now that is funny.... You've tapped into my sick sense of humor.


----------



## tom hankins

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Rob N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If he does fly out perhaps you can find out what exactly is wrong with SP.I won't hold by breath though._

 

I gave up on Mikhail a long, long, long, time ago.


----------



## Pars

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pabbi1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just reading this thread is like visiting a hospice patient._

 

More like running around on a firing range with a target painted on your back...


----------



## olblueyez

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Pars* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_More like running around on a firing range with a target painted on your back..._

 

Yep


----------



## leberserkfury

anxiously waiting for another amp maker with SP skills and a high priority for customer service to step in and service this community.....


----------



## xenithon

coughwoocough, coughttvjcough, cougheddiecurrentcough

 I think there are a number of them out there. I do not think that simply because they haven't created $15k behemoths (yet) that they do no have the skills nor inclination to do so. A bespoke amp can likely be designed and built by quite a few companies (and not just strictly HP amp builders either).


----------



## Kang

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tom hankins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Mine is not working._

 

Mine died over 2 months ago. 

 SP apparently installed an incompatible part in the power supply. Also, the biasing never worked correctly, and one of the screw threads on a spiked foot was too long. 

 I'm out over $11,000. I waited 11.5 months for the amp to be built. It died 2.5 months later. Now another 2 months of waiting and waiting. A month ago, SP said that it was "done." Two weeks ago, the delay was due to "shipping."

 Since then, SP has not returned my calls.


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leberserkfury* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_anxiously waiting for another amp maker with SP skills and a high priority for customer service to step in and service this community....._

 

There are many:

 1. HeadRoom
 2. Ray Samuel
 3. Rudistor

 Plus a few DIYers w/ the B22.


----------



## subtle

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Mine died over 2 months ago. 

 SP apparently installed an incompatible part in the power supply. Also, the biasing never worked correctly, and one of the screw threads on a spiked foot was too long. 

 I'm out over $11,000. I waited 11.5 months for the amp to be built. It died 2.5 months later. Now another 2 months of waiting and waiting. A month ago, SP said that it was "done." Two weeks ago, the delay was due to "shipping."

 Since then, SP has not returned my calls._

 

Seriously now, who is going to be the first to file suit against Mikhail? It's time for the angry mob.


----------



## nor_spoon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_There are many:

 1. HeadRoom
 2. Ray Samuel
 3. Rudistor

 Plus a few DIYers w/ the B22._

 

Got to add Craig Uthus at Eddie Current, and his gorgeous amps!


----------



## shellylh

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_There are many:

 1. HeadRoom
 2. Ray Samuel
 3. Rudistor

 Plus a few DIYers w/ the B22._

 

+ Jack at Woo Audio


----------



## KZEE

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shellylh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_+ Jack at Woo Audio_

 

+2 After placing an order with Woo I've never had to wait more than a week for for things to arrive, and when sending an item out for repair I've never had to wait more than a week to a week-and-a-half for the item to be returned to me. Good stuff.


----------



## Frihed89

When you get an advance tracking number, wait a day and then go to USPS - The United States Postal Service (U.S. Postal Service) and enter the number where it says "track and trace", if nothing comes up, then be 99.99999% certain, it was not dropped off for shipment. These numbers, by the way, are generated automatically as a result of entering shipment data into USPS by the shipper, a customer of USPS.. It does not come from USPS.


----------



## mbd2884

YBM Audio products

 Has anyone bought a beta 22 from these guys?


----------



## Beefy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mbd2884* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_YBM Audio products

 Has anyone bought a beta 22 from these guys?_

 

No, but considering a CKKIII runs for $385 - over 3 times the basic parts cost - I dread to think how expensive a fully loaded B22 would be 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 [EDIT] Mind you, their Mini3 pricing seems fairly reasonable.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Rumor has it that Kevin Gilmore is willing to repair a few SP amps for disgruntled customers, but not if he is inundated. Is this true?


----------



## spritzer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Beefy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_No, but considering a CKKIII runs for $385 - over 3 times the basic parts cost - I dread to think how expensive a fully loaded B22 would be 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [EDIT] Mind you, their Mini3 pricing seems fairly reasonable._

 

Parts cost times three is on the low side for a normal retail company to cover labor costs and you see a lot higher margins here without anybody complaining. 

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Rumor has it that Kevin Gilmore is willing to repair a few SP amps for disgruntled customers, but not if he is inundated. Is this true?_

 

Kevin was willing to rectify the basic design flaws of a couple of ES amps but I doubt that he's going into business fixing SP amps according to a conversation that we had on this very matter.


----------



## Beefy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *spritzer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Parts cost times three is on the low side for a normal retail company to cover labor costs and you see a lot higher margins here without anybody complaining._

 

Yes, but most retail companies do their own R & D work, rather than selling DIY designs.


----------



## spritzer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Beefy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes, but most retail companies do their own R & D work, rather than selling DIY designs._

 

Sure but that requires an even higher markup. The basic rule of thumb in manufacturing is parts cost time three and that's without any R&D. I'm not doubting that in this instance it is a bit on the high side but nothing which we don't see every day.


----------



## mark_h

Are these amps beyond the repair capabilities of a specialist hifi repair shop. Could people send them there instead of to a guy who is obviously full of sh**? You all need to take action against the guy, I have never seen this level of patience in retail in my life, he is making and selling expensive amps, he is no genius, no artist and deserves NO sympathy.


----------



## atbglenn

I surprised anyone would purchase anything from this guy knowing how irresponsible he is.


----------



## Happy Camper

Keep in mind the purpose of this thread. There is a high level of trouble for a reason. There are also good stories that aren't part of the tale. 

 I believe SP has met it's Waterloo with this matter. I hope for the sake of the victims that SP backs its commitments as quickly and competently as he takes payment. For the money these things command, our members deserve nothing less. 

 This thread and others should have a negative impact on SPs future business because we want our toys as soon as we pay for them. If we pay more, there are higher expectations. Expectations that aren't currently (and for some time past) being met. 

 From the sound of reports that the customers are getting bad product back is very disturbing. At this point, our community should stand behind its members and boycott SP until this is corrected to our members satisfaction. If anyone has an outstanding order, they should postpone/cancel it and stop recommending SP until this gets resolved.


----------



## Frihed89

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Happy Camper* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ I believe SP has met it's Waterloo with this matter. I hope for the sake of the victims that SP backs its commitments as quickly and competently as he takes payment. For the money these things command, our members deserve nothing less._

 

Waiting is NOT the issue, here. During good times when everyone has money in their pockets, back logs grow rapidly and waiting lines are almost always very long for small mfrs. who make primo equipment and who, for a varietyof sound business reasons, do not expand their production capacity. 

 The rationality of this approach is also not the issue here. This is a rational approach in dealing with fluctuating demand and SP is not unique in this regard. I ordered an amp and preamp in October of 1997 from a highly reputable mfr and was told it would be about 6 months before it was delivered, and it was. This mfr. has made a lot of money in the last 3-4 years; has many happy customers; and penty of money to ride out some pretty severe hard times. He calls it his "R&D period".

 Thsi thread is about other things.


----------



## Kang

I finally reached Mikhail by phone this evening. He said my amp repair is "done" and that it will be shipped "tomorrow" with delivery on Saturday, when I can be home.


----------



## 4N6

Good luck, Kang. One thing interests me, though. Why did you have to call him to find out your amp is done? If it truly was done, shouldn't he have called you to let you know?

 Customer service at SP...it boggles the mind.


----------



## dee phazz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *4N6* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Good luck, Kang. One thing interests me, though. Why did you have to call him to find out your amp is done? If it truly was done, shouldn't he have called you to let you know?

 Customer service at SP...it boggles the mind._

 


 I 'm living in France and I 'm victim of Mikhail like others people, I'm sure it' is nothing compared to a lot of people but the methods are the same, I paid a casing for a mpx3 which didn't fit ( duly returned by me waiting for the good size since more 60 days ... ) of course he didn't send this item despite several mails telling me ' this item is on its way " he gave me a tracking number which is registered but not delivered USPS waiting for the parcel, consequently I will never receive this casing, I requested the reimbursement of $ 149 a lot of time because I want to close this matter: without reply up today. I will not give up, I 'm going to register a claim with paypal " just on principle " people must know, and I 'll write about the manufacture in several forums in France in order to inform the people about the behavior of his owner. I don't like to be deceived, and I 'm sure that will cost to him more than $ 149 spent.....

 He is going to loose his business and every day a little bit more ...


----------



## Towert7

I am consistently amazed at the amount of customers who continue to report on Mikhail and his consistent lies regarding shipping the item.

 What a joke.


----------



## Icarium

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I finally reached Mikhail by phone this evening. He said my amp repair is "done" and that it will be shipped "tomorrow" with delivery on Saturday, when I can be home._

 

Yeah good luck with that. He told me last week that he will ship it last Friday/Saturday. And that when he says he will ship it he will ship it when I kinda questioned his track record. Guess what? It's thursday evening and as far as I can tell he still hasn't shipped it yet!

 Saturday he sent me pictures of shipping labels (This does not equal shipping it) and Monday he tells me that he is snowed in. Tuesday it'll go out, but nope! Turns out something or other is behind so he will get it out Wednesday so he should be able to get it out right? Yeah no luck there either. As far as I know Thursday it still has not shipped yet and he made a guarantee to have it ship tomorrow or he will personally deliver it by flying out.

 I have decided to trust him and hold my breath until it ships!


----------



## leberserkfury

just crossed out my plans of a near maxed sds-xlr.


----------



## Icarium

Hey nice.. hit him where it hurts I guess. Shrug I was a pretty big proponent and supporter and now I only have shame for any positive things I've said about his products whether they still hold true or not.


----------



## The Pieman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Icarium* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey nice.. hit him where it hurts I guess. Shrug I was a pretty big proponent and supporter and now I only have shame for any positive things I've said about his products whether they still hold true or not._

 


 Why have you shame? The shame is on Mikhail. You have done nothing wrong except have faith in another person. You cannot be faulted for that.

 cheers
 Simon


----------



## pabbi1

The real shame will be when someone posts "If only I had seen this thread before proceeding ...".


----------



## nikongod

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Icarium* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey nice.. hit him where it hurts I guess. Shrug I was a pretty big proponent and supporter and now I only have shame for any positive things I've said about his products whether they still hold true or not._

 

shame? for complimenting his products? WHY? very few would disagree with the statement that they sound great. 

 The sad thing in this whole deal IS in that his sound is becoming secondary to delivery times & general business practices. This is only his own fault, but if you look at a lot of other threads, the only thing that matters now is that the amp comes as fast as a happy-meal and a shake. Yes, fries and a shake applies to people who wont even wait a predictable amount of time for a zana-deux (craig is said to be reliable in time estimates...) I want it now. 

 I think I am also coming to the "other side" and agree with many problems listed in these thread, but it will take a lot of work to get me to fault "Mikhail's sound." At one time, we listened to the amps...


----------



## grawk

Hard to listen tho when the amp is "pending shipping"


----------



## DavidMahler

I'm going to chime in here. This is the very first thing I've ever written about my experience with Single Power and I'm going to make it brief. I ordered an SDS XLR.....waited 6 months, which at the time I thought was insane (now I realize I got the better end of the stick).......THEN I immediately noticed a defect in that the left and right offered a different treble response. This became very apparent when I ran some test tones through the amp using several headphones. I sent the amp back for a repair in June of 2008. He said it would take a few days. 2 and a half months passed and I told Mikhail that either my amp would be ready by September 1st or I was to be refunded. He agreed. Well September 1st came and went. Now Mikhail will not take my calls, my emails, and has my 10 Grand and my amp and power supply. I honestly don't know what to do. I am in the process of taking legal action. And I can only hope if he or someone else from SinglePower has the opportunity to read this, that they know I have several payments and emails documenting my experience and it is in their best interest to refund me IMMEDIATELY. You get the gist of the story through this very brief post. However, if I am not refunded in the near future, I will expose every detail of my story. These details are unimaginable!


----------



## grawk

Wow david, that sucks


----------



## DavidMahler

Yes, I am disgusted and I WILL take this all the way to court in Colorado even if the lawsuit costs the entire cost of the amp. I will NOT let someone take that kind of money from me and not deliver. And certainly as of this point I refuse on all conditions to accept a product from that company as they have completely voided my trust not only in terms of the competence of their product but also just the integrity of their business manner.


----------



## Icarium

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nikongod* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_shame? for complimenting his products? WHY? very few would disagree with the statement that they sound great. 

 The sad thing in this whole deal IS in that his sound is becoming secondary to delivery times & general business practices. This is only his own fault, but if you look at a lot of other threads, the only thing that matters now is that the amp comes as fast as a happy-meal and a shake. Yes, fries and a shake applies to people who wont even wait a predictable amount of time for a zana-deux (craig is said to be reliable in time estimates...) I want it now. 

 I think I am also coming to the "other side" and agree with many problems listed in these thread, but it will take a lot of work to get me to fault "Mikhail's sound." At one time, we listened to the amps..._

 

I have had no faults with his sound.. but when's the last time you've heard him deliver that sound? Everybody I've talked to has either received something that was not as described or something that was unreliable and failed within months. There was an era where maybe he'd take a long time to deliver but what he would deliver was solidish and sounded great.. but that time has passed. I myself dwelled in that era and now that I am dealing in the new era well... 

 As for ashamed? Well if I led even a single person into experiencing what I am experiencing and others are experiencing then yeah I should feel ashamed.


----------



## grawk

You talk things up when you like them. It's not your fault mikhail has done what he's done.


----------



## Icarium

Well I'm not going to commit seppuku over what I've said in the past, but hopefully I learn to hype less in general to prevent things from biting me in the ass later in life. I'm just tired. Very tired and not a little bit angry.


----------



## Deadneddz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DavidMahler* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ Now Mikhail will not take my calls, my emails, and has my 10 Grand and my amp and power supply._

 

Oh good lord. I emailed Mikhail several months back, as i was inquiring several options for an electrostatic amp. SP was one option I wanted to explore at the time. 

 The amount of detail in his responses to my questions were nothing short of impeccable. I can't believe hes doing this. I guess hes trying to lure in new customers, but wow it was almost too much at the time. The prices were what made me hesitate. He recommended the ES-1 at 7k to 11k maxed. And even asked if i was possibly interested in the ES2, which he quoted me a mind boggling 22k to 50k+. 

 I do feel truely sorry for his customers, but damn i cant believe how lucky i was to stay away from SP and go for the BHSE instead. I liked Andys SDS and ES2 a lot from a short audition to be honest, but this info is incredibly sad. 

 Hes taking time to write 2 page emails to people he has no business with(yet possibly) and doesnt even answer emails and phone calls to those who have given him thousands, and excessive amounts of their time?

 Hes obviously lost his priorities. I hope you guys get something back...


----------



## vcoheda

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DavidMahler* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_if I am not refunded in the near future, I will expose every detail of my story. These details are unimaginable!_

 

This sounds interesting.


----------



## daleda@sbcglobal

My only experience with this guy is I got some quotes last year on a few of his items (Slam, etc.) and each time they were "more" expensive (bordering on the ridiculous). I walked away "fast" - this thread only confirms my suspicions.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

My only experience was buying his display/demo model of re-designed/upgraded Square Wave XL balanced amp at the July Head-fi meet when I listened via Apogee mini-DAC to balanced HD600 and fell in love with it.

 At the meet he seemed like the mad scientist, trying to build speaker cables out of $1000 active shielding interconnects so we could listen to his Van Der Steins (sp), and a little ADD'ish and easily sidetracked while doing 5 things at once (running around grabing round PCB and huge tubes to show off, and changing tubes on ES-1 three times, etc). 

 He was also very personable, friendly, attentive and responsive; making him a great salesman.


----------



## foo_me

And I guess he is a good salesman because people seem to forget that he is "selling." He (or any amp/source/cable builder) is in business selling a product. He's not necessarily your friend. When money's involved, business is business which is what always made me wary of his business practices.


----------



## recstar24

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grawk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hard to listen tho when the amp is "pending shipping"_

 

Or when the amp is broken, non functional, or sonically defective.

 Or when the amp you receive is not the amp you actually were expecting.

 Nikongod, I hear your point, but please put yourself in the position of those that have had extreme issues with SP regarding not only delays, but ethical business practices in general. Where having top sound is very important, I would rather receive a good sounding functional amp from a business that runs their company organized and with clear ethics than the best evar sounding amp that never gets to my door in one piece.


----------



## recstar24

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DavidMahler* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes, I am disgusted and I WILL take this all the way to court in Colorado even if the lawsuit costs the entire cost of the amp. I will NOT let someone take that kind of money from me and not deliver. And certainly as of this point I refuse on all conditions to accept a product from that company as they have completely voided my trust not only in terms of the competence of their product but also just the integrity of their business manner._

 

I commend your valor and guts to see this through. Alot of the users who have been burned do not have the time, will, or resources to see it through. It is good to see that an individual is willing to take a stand and convey that they will not be treated in such a manner. I do want to point out that even if you win, there may not be any actual value or assets there in the 1st place to get a settlement from. Who knows what would happen if SP filed for bankruptcy, and could probably be protected from any liability. Quite possibly Mikhail has already thought of the legal ramifications of his actions, and is aware that he is very much protected under a lot of consumer and bankruptcy law (unfortunately). I still applaud your efforts and committment to justice, but realize that it may be a win simply on the basis of values and pride.


----------



## Icarium

DavidMahler I sent you an email through head-fi


----------



## MikeLa

Doe anyone know SinglePower's current address in Colorado? I am also starting legal action and need his current address for my attorney.

 thanks


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MikeLa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Doe anyone know SinglePower's current address in Colorado? I am also starting legal action and need his current address for my attorney.

 thanks_

 

Go to the Colorado Division of Corporations website, look up SP and you will get the registered agent for service of process and the address.


----------



## tyrion

Here:

 Registered Agent: GALINA ROTENBERG
 Registered Agent Street Address: 1220 S BOSTON ST, DENVER, CO 80247, United States


----------



## DavidMahler

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Icarium* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_DavidMahler I sent you an email through head-fi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I didn't get the email, can you try again?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks


----------



## markmaxx

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I finally reached Mikhail by phone this evening. He said my amp repair is "done" and that it will be shipped "tomorrow" with delivery on Saturday, when I can be home._

 

What ever happened? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have a Balanced Supra and was wondering if there is anyone getting "anything" out of Mikhail/Single Power, adapters/tubes etc. Maybe I need another source for tubes.

 He answered a couple of e mails in Dec. But I never got him on the phone. He did call one nite (left a very nice voice mail) but I was in bed already 2 hours time difference he must have forgot about. 

 He has done all of the things that are written here to me also. I yelled stamped my feet my wife thought I was a "crazy man" I said to Mikhail after I received my Balanced Supra, that's it I am through with singlepower.

 That was 2 years ago! Now I need some tubes. I may not even trust him for that now after reading this thread!


----------



## mrarroyo

markmaxx there are many places to get tubes. Why dont you post what you are looking for in a separate post to get ideas of where to buy them. Good luck.


----------



## Icarium

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I finally reached Mikhail by phone this evening. He said my amp repair is "done" and that it will be shipped "tomorrow" with delivery on Saturday, when I can be home._

 

So did you end up getting it ?


----------



## MikeLa

Thanks, my attorney was able to get the registered agent information. I was wondering if that address was still correct, I remember hearing he had moved. It sounds like people have recently sent him gear and just wanted to confirm the address.


----------



## Icarium

I called the number in that info and it's been deactivated. I have an address where I mailed my SS-1 to I was told it was his tube warehouse or some such I will forward it to you in PM.


----------



## MikeLa

thanks


----------



## The Monkey

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Icarium* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I called the number in that info and it's been deactivated. I have an address where I mailed my SS-1 to I was told it was his tube warehouse or some such I will forward it to you in PM._

 


 Wait, do you mean the SP number has been deactivated?


----------



## Kang

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Icarium* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So did you end up getting it ?_

 


 No tracking number has been sent. No response to my email and phone messages. I'll let you know whether or not the amp arrives, but the writing is on the wall. 

 I already have a strategy to achieve a full refund if SP fails to meet its commitment as it has done so many times in the past.


----------



## Icarium

Do you mind sharing the strategy in PM? 

 Unless it is proprietary ;p

 @The Monkey.. no just the one that the use on their corporation documents. They have at least 3 other #s I know of that still work.


----------



## Towert7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Icarium* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_They have_

 

Now, you say 'They', but I must ask, have you ever dealt with anyone Besides Mikhail? I'm under the impression single power is just a one main operation.


----------



## Icarium

Well he claims they have 11 employees. At the San Jose meet he had this guy Jay with him and I know others have met a couple other people so...

 It could be one man now, but there has been past history of there being more than one. He has a number of facilities or had.


----------



## Towert7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Icarium* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well he claims they have 11 employees. At the San Jose meet he had this guy Jay with him and I know others have met a couple other people so...

 It could be one man now, but there has been past history of there being more than one. He has a number of facilities or had._

 

Ah, I see. Thanks for the info Icarium!


----------



## DavidMahler

This is such a sad thread


----------



## tom hankins

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DavidMahler* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This is such a sad thread_

 

Yes it is.


----------



## elrod-tom

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pabbi1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The real shame will be when someone posts "If only I had seen this thread before proceeding ..."._

 

If there is a more relevant post about this whole sad affair than this one, I've not yet seen it.

 I've continued to follow this unfortunate mess for some time. I knew Mikhail back when SinglePower was just getting started, as he had attended two Detroit-area meets, and shipped gear to another one. He seemed like a good guy and his amps sounded great. I do remember, though, that even back then, there were some warning signs of things to come.

 I feel badly for everyone who has an amp with an issue (repair, nondeliver, etc...). However, I think that in some respect I feel worse for those who really believed in him and out of loyalty felt that they had a duty to support and defend him. These folks knew him personally, liked him, believed in his products, and in spite of some warning signs still very much wanted to see him do well. I can't imagine how they must feel when they read a post from some relative newbee who is out a large amount of cash because of what has become a recurring theme - SinglePower just flat out refusing to conduct business in an appropriate manner. If it were me, and I thought of myself as a good person, I'd feel some complicity in this whole mess. I'd also feel as though I'd been betrayed personally. That must be especially hard to take. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hold out some hope that, by holding Mikhail's feet to the fire, some ultimate good will come out of this. I also feel like maybe it's too late for that, and that all we can do is mitigate the damage.


----------



## atbglenn

With all the negative press Mikhail's getting lately, I'm surprised he's still doing business at all.


----------



## Icarium

He claims he does business a lot with people from overseas especially the Japanese and the Chinese who have their own forums that are big. I don't know if there are any sort of complaints there, but I haven't looked either.

 Plus there are at least some random rich ass dudes who do buy his stuff. This guy who I think does have an account on head-fi but has never posted and isn't active showed up at a meet to take delivery on an amp. Is that guy aware of the threads? I don't know. Are there probably customers like him who surely aren't? Probably.

 Anyway its tough to say without a forsenic accountant really going over his records because then the only source of information is him and like with anything else he says 50/50 chance of truth.

 My latest email from him (Yesterday):
 Dan,

 Don't worry it will arrive and you will like it. We'll talk tomorrow
 and it should be on it's way.

 My replies:

 So it's out then? Is there a different tracking #? The one you gave me is still sitting at package transmitted.

 No response so i send another:

 Yeah just checked it again with no change. Did you get new numbers? Please let me know if so because I will paypal you if that is the case that it is on its way.

 No response so I send another:

FedEx | Track

 Why is this unchanged? Please explain.

 (P.S. I censored the tracking # in this post)

 No response:

 So I send another!

 Tracking # still unchanged... so all evidence points to it not being shipped. When should I expect you to fly it out to me? Feel free to call me at any time.

 I haven't kept this forum up dated but... his prior email to me is this:

 Dan, I had many of our shipments picked up and relabeled for USPS
 Priority and Express Mail last night. Your amp is much larger and more
 valuable than what we can ship with USPS. It will be going out FedEx
 for sure in any event. It will be delivered to the FedEx facility and
 be shipped by tomorrow, or I will personally fly it out to you.




 I noted the dramatic change in tone... I cannot ship it out because my accounts payable person won't let me unless you pay me the balance. I bargained him done to 750 when I get some legit seeming tracking #s... now he won't even respond to my emails to get paid if he isn't yet again trying to lie to me? I wonder if he lost interest since 750 isn't an exciting enough amount laf.


----------



## markmaxx

I had sent Mikhail a email about some tubes he answered my question and I asked if I could pay by paypal so at least if they didn't show up I could get my money back from paypal!


----------



## TreAdidas

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Icarium* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This guy who I think does have an account on head-fi but has never posted and isn't active showed up at a meet to take delivery on an amp. Is that guy aware of the threads? I don't know. Are there probably customers like him who surely aren't? Probably._

 

Which meet are you referring to?


----------



## recstar24

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *markmaxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I had sent Mikhail a email about some tubes he answered my question and I asked if I could pay by paypal so at least if they didn't show up I could get my money back from paypal!_

 

Markmaxx,

 Why would you even bother going through Mikhail at this point? There have been reported issues with tubes as well. Wrong tubes, non functioning broken tubes, mismatched, you are throwing your money down the drain. After reading this thread, you should no better my friend. There are plenty of other tube dealers that can meet your needs, that operate under higher level of business standards, etiquette, and ethics.


----------



## olblueyez

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *recstar24* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Markmaxx,

 Why would you even bother going through Mikhail at this point? There have been reported issues with tubes as well. Wrong tubes, non functioning broken tubes, mismatched, you are throwing your money down the drain. After reading this thread, you should no better my friend. There are plenty of other tube dealers that can meet your needs, that operate under higher level of business standards, etiquette, and ethics._

 

www.TubeWorld.com
eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


----------



## wnmnkh

This is another big blow after Storm Digital.


----------



## mbd2884

This is a terrible dumb thread. With all the complaints, and this thread still being one of the most read, Mikhail is still getting so much press and attention. Like they say, even bad attention is good attention, get your name out there.

 And some people here are still claiming Single Power is so amazing that it might worth dealing with the most horrendous customer service in existence to get this audio gear.

 Forget I think, just go with Woo, Eddie Currie or Ray Samuel who all still make incredible hand build units with the best customer service they can offer. 

 Personally I think customer service is 50% of when making an audio purchase. Dealing with this kind of disrespect, lies is unacceptable, who gives a rats ass if its custom work and its a small business. Lying and disrespect is never acceptable, and just bad business, he should be sued.


----------



## Kang

An update. Mikhail just called re: my amp shipment. He will now send it for arrival on Monday or Saturday, when I can be home. 

 I should receive a tracking number later today.


----------



## Icarium

Yeah good luck! Going to try calling him now and see if he picks up.


----------



## Gollie

I think this thread continues because even though ppl get upset, they ultimately receive an amazing custom built product. There is no way this thread will cause Singlepower to go out of business or even lose business. For people that plan to spend $2000+ on a headphone amp, the choices are limited. Mikhail has some of the best options in the world to chose from, plus you can customize it with parts of your choosing.

 Alot of the people who are complaining now have read this thread for months and still ordered an amp from him. This is just comical at this point.


----------



## DavidMahler

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gollie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think this thread continues because even though ppl get upset, they ultimately receive an amazing custom built product. There is no way this thread will cause Singlepower to go out of business or even lose business. For people that plan to spend $2000+ on a headphone amp, the choices are limited. Mikhail has some of the best options in the world to chose from, plus you can customize it with parts of your choosing.

 Alot of the people who are complaining now have read this thread for months and still ordered an amp from him. This is just comical at this point._

 

I found this post almost to be offensive, as if the person writing this could be a shill. Had this thread existed before I purchased my amp I WOULD HAVE NEVER EVEN CONSIDERED MIKHAIL and I would imagine that NOBODY who who reads this thread who is considering a singlepower product will purchase a product from that company. There is nothing NOTHING comical about this thread or Singlepower's business practice.

 Not only has Singlepower literally taken money from many numerous others, but it has devalued a lot of other small business manufacturers who are similar to Mikhail but have done nothing wrong. I feel uncomfortable purchasing from any company referred to me on head-fi that I don't either have personal past experience with or know I can trust through a personal friend.

 In a very VERY Small way, Mikhail's abuse towards his customers has compromised Head-fi's very own integrity. That is NOT comical. The fact that I am out 10 grand is NOT comical. And the fact that other people are out an abundance of money is NOT comical.


----------



## Wodgy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DavidMahler* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_In a very VERY Small way, Mikhail's abuse towards his customers has compromised Head-fi's very own integrity._

 

It's the same with any audio forum though. There are true believers who will continue to support a vendor even when the evidence is blatant and in their face. This phenomenon only gets worse as the price of the products goes up. It's difficult for someone who's spent $5k or more on a Singlepower amp to even admit to major physical defects... when it comes to intangible business issues, a lot of these customers will defend the guy forever. Many of us got verbally attacked in 2003 when all we were trying to do is post pictures of the insides of SinglePower's non-PCB amps, showing how dangerous they were. We were attacked by people who'd bought the amps as having somehow manufactured the pictures. Yeah sure. People won't even believe their eyes. It's the same with all kinds of audio products. Even though Jude documented cutting up a Virtual Dynamics power cable and showing that it was a garden hose filled with aquarium pebbles and small-gauge copper assembled with hot glue, people refuse to believe it, and willingly spend $10k or more on VD cables, insisting they're full of thick copper. It's the nature of this hobby that it tends to illustrate some very odd phenomena of human psychology.


----------



## sacd lover

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Wodgy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ Many of us got verbally attacked in 2003 when all we were trying to do is post pictures of the insides of SinglePower's non-PCB amps, showing how dangerous they were._

 

Lets get one fact straight ... the amp wiring was messy like a lot of P2P but they were never dangerous.


----------



## mbd2884

By now if anyone throws money away and complains on this forum about Mikhail is just an idiot.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gollie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think this thread continues because even though ppl get upset, they ultimately receive an amazing custom built product. There is no way this thread will cause Singlepower to go out of business or even lose business. For people that plan to spend $2000+ on a headphone amp, the choices are limited. Mikhail has some of the best options in the world to chose from, plus you can customize it with parts of your choosing.

 Alot of the people who are complaining now have read this thread for months and still ordered an amp from him. This is just comical at this point._


----------



## Wodgy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sacd lover* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Lets get one fact straight ... the amp wiring was messy like a lot of P2P but they were never dangerous._

 

This is plainly untrue. You were one of Mikhail's unfailing defenders in 2003, and I see you still won't give up. I'm not going to debate with you this time. By now the evidence is overwhelming that Mikhail is just a fly-by-night operator. 

 Remember how Mikhail claimed we couldn't post the pictures of the internals of his amps because he had applied for patents? Guess what -- surprise, surprise -- Mikhail was lying. It's been much more than one year, and there are no patent applications in the USPTO database by either SinglePower or Mikhail.

 Mikhail's early non-PCB amps were failing in shipping because the parts would get jostled and short out. If an amp got bumped on someone's desk or if gravity led to wires sagging, one of those amps could have shorted to the chassis and electrocuted someone if the fuses failed.


----------



## mbd2884

Its just incredible that anyone would continue to defend this low life businessman. Just incredible. Should be outraged and feel betrayed that you ever gave him positive reviews to cause others to lose thousands of dollars and time.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Wodgy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This is plainly untrue. You were one of Mikhail's unfailing defenders in 2003, and I see you still won't give up._


----------



## tagosaku

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Wodgy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Remember how Mikhail claimed we couldn't post the pictures of the internals of his amps because he had applied for patents? Guess what -- surprise, surprise -- Mikhail was lying. It's been much more than one year, and there are no patent applications in the USPTO database by either SinglePower or Mikhail.
 ._

 

Just curious. Did you run a check professionally with your time or cost? And was the conclusion Mikhail/SP has no patents issued/pending etc. ? When I was involved in IP business, simple search never meant much. As far as I know, it is pretty hard to prove that someone does not have something without suing. And in many cases a good patent lawyer and such will make it real tough to search what they really have. As in any other fight, smart guys tends to hide their weapons.

 Also, when you consider the volume of headphone amp market (not limited to SP's sales), claim for patent was pretty much meaningless to start with. So in a way, the whole thing is a joke


----------



## markmaxx

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *recstar24* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Markmaxx,

 Why would you even bother going through Mikhail at this point? There have been reported issues with tubes as well. Wrong tubes, non functioning broken tubes, mismatched, you are throwing your money down the drain. After reading this thread, you should no better my friend. There are plenty of other tube dealers that can meet your needs, that operate under higher level of business standards, etiquette, and ethics._

 

Hi Ryon.

 Because I was looking for something Bendix/2C51 which are kinda rare. (Mikhail has some).

 I just got a PM. back from a friend. I think I might have the tube thing covered. 

 Mikhail has done all the tricks to me too, I should know better. Thanks!

 I asked Mikhail today about this:....Thread. I think I was hard enough!

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Markmaxx* 
_You are getting slamed on Head-fi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Now someone is taking legal action? Why not stay up all night and send this guy his amp, just for the PR?
 Mikhail, if you showed up at a head-fi meet some one just may kick your ass. Hope you can dig out of this_

 

Makhail,,,I am doing the best I can with some of these people. I only have about
 4 more outstanding big orders that were development items that took a
 long time. Everyone else who orders gets there's as soon as they order.
 I ship any new orders within 24 to 36 hours. Oh, and that is because I
 only sell what I have in store stock. Otherwise, it is well known that
 any custom amps will take time. 

 I am going to wrap up these last outstanding orders and then really be
 careful about new custom development projects. I'm getting there,
 everyone will be happy within a week.
 - 
 Thank You,
 Mikhail Rotenberg
 Singlepower Audio Inc.


----------



## RockCity

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Wodgy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This is plainly untrue. You were one of Mikhail's unfailing defenders in 2003, and I see you still won't give up. I'm not going to debate with you this time. By now the evidence is overwhelming that Mikhail is just a fly-by-night operator. 

 Remember how Mikhail claimed we couldn't post the pictures of the internals of his amps because he had applied for patents? Guess what -- surprise, surprise -- Mikhail was lying. It's been much more than one year, and there are no patent applications in the USPTO database by either SinglePower or Mikhail.

 Mikhail's early non-PCB amps were failing in shipping because the parts would get jostled and short out. If an amp got bumped on someone's desk or if gravity led to wires sagging, one of those amps could have shorted to the chassis and electrocuted someone if the fuses failed._

 

You basically summarized all the banned threads nicely into one. For some of you who insist that all the wait is worth a quality product, well, you're not getting one. The build design on most of the amps have been discussed thrice over.


----------



## Wodgy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tagosaku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just curious. Did you run a check professionally with your time or cost? And was the conclusion Mikhail/SP has no patents issued/pending etc. ? When I was involved in IP business, simple search never meant much._

 

Ridiculous. This is not a search for an invention by description... it's a simple matter to search the USPTO database by inventor name or assignee. At that time, SinglePower was a one-man operation. He would be the inventor, and he claimed to be. 

 If I've somehow missed something, I'm sure one of his tireless defenders, perhaps Earl, will find and point out the patents for us. The patents would have had to be disclosed by now.

 In all likelihood, Mikhail's claim to have patents pending was just a ruse to prevent the publication of pictures of the shoddy internals of his amps. (Yes, I realize legally this argument was always nonsense, but Mikhail will make up any story to get past whatever crisis he's currently facing, down to claiming he hasn't been able to ship an amp that's been completed for weeks because he's "out of tape".)


----------



## sacd lover

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Wodgy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This is plainly untrue. You were one of Mikhail's unfailing defenders in 2003, and I see you still won't give up. I'm not going to debate with you this time. By now the evidence is overwhelming that Mikhail is just a fly-by-night operator. 

 Remember how Mikhail claimed we couldn't post the pictures of the internals of his amps because he had applied for patents? Guess what -- surprise, surprise -- Mikhail was lying. It's been much more than one year, and there are no patent applications in the USPTO database by either SinglePower or Mikhail.

 Mikhail's early non-PCB amps were failing in shipping because the parts would get jostled and short out. If an amp got bumped on someone's desk or if gravity led to wires sagging, one of those amps could have shorted to the chassis and electrocuted someone if the fuses failed._

 

I dont see anywhere I have defended any of his failures to deliver product, get orders right, fail to ship or whatever. Tom Hankins is one of my very best friends and I dont like seeing his situation period. .... or anyone elses for that matter. But, I have had numerous P2P amps and have many friends that did too and this reliability issue you are dreaming up regarding the P2P amps is nonsense. 

 Obviously, there seems to be a lot of people complaining about reliability issues, delivery issues, time issues with his products over the last couple years etc... and what is said clearly seems to be true and what defense can there be for that? But, I have had seven or eight older P2P amps and they are still working just fine. As for the danger can you name anyone injured by one of the amps? This situation is clearly VERY bad without you jumping in rewriting history with unsubstantiated claims to stir the pot.


----------



## Beefy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sacd lover* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_But, I have had numerous P2P amps and have many friends that did too and this reliability issue you are dreaming up regarding the P2P amps is nonsense._

 

From my understanding, it wasn't the P2P _per se_ that is the problem. Most SinglePower P2P internal shots I have seen (aside from Elephas' messy and over-upgraded ES-1) are quite well done. Rather, it is parts run outside their design tolerances that are causing issues. Burning FETs, overloaded resistors, etc.

 Mind you, this is just semantics at this point......


----------



## tagosaku

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Wodgy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ridiculous. This is not a search for an invention by description... it's a simple matter to search the USPTO database by inventor name or assignee. At that time, SinglePower was a one-man operation. He would be the inventor, and he claimed to be. _

 

Just wanted to point out that straight name search can mean little in patent search. 

 Value of patent is related to volume of business. So quite possibly his claim was what you said - reason to prevent posting internal on 6moon. 
 And can't really see Mikhail having stuff applicable to mass market which was used in the MPX or whatever reviewed


----------



## DavidMahler

When someone purchases a product from any company they are welcomed to open it up and post pictures of it on the internet or anywhere else. IF there is a pending patent then you don't sell it until the patent is no longer pending. Very plain and simple. Once someone owns something and they've paid money for it, they can do whatever they want with it.


----------



## sacd lover

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Beefy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_From my understanding, it wasn't the P2P per se that is the problem. Most SinglePower P2P internal shots I have seen (aside from Elephas' messy and over-upgraded ES-1) are quite well done. Rather, it is parts run outside their design tolerances that are causing issues. Burning FETs, overloaded resistors, etc.

 Mind you, this is just semantics at this point......_

 

The original P2P amps .... PPX3/ MPX3/ Supra didnt have these issues. The ES-1 and ES-2 etc... didnt even exist. I am not arguing that there are not issues with the current amps. But, the older P2P amps have held up well. I still see old chassis MPX3s I owned three years ago on their fifth or sixth owner that have been moved around, bumped, roughed up and and shipped all over the country.


----------



## Beefy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sacd lover* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_But, the older P2P amps have held up well._

 

Fair enough!


----------



## tom hankins

The problem with SP has nothing to do with the older amps. They are still going strong and have stood up well as time has passed.
 Wodgy hasnt got a clue.
 If Mikhail was still building amps that were as reliable as the early amps this thread would not exist. Its his newer amps that dont work.
 The reason people are pissed is because he lies about delivery times and then what you finally get does not even work, and isnt what you wanted to begin with. It seems like nowadays most of the amps that go out have problems.
 The two amps I bought 6 and 5 years ago (both P2P) are still going strong without issues with there new owners. i should have never let them go. I would not be in the mess I am now.


----------



## Rob N

My SDS-XLR delivered in Oct 2005 has had zero problems.

 IMO it's the stuff from 2007 onwards where the quality has slipped


----------



## Wodgy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tom hankins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The problem with SP has nothing to do with the older amps. They are still going strong and have stood up well as time has passed.
 Wodgy hasnt got a clue.
 If Mikhail was still building amps that were as reliable as the early amps this thread would not exist. Its his newer amps that dont work.
 The reason people are pissed is because he lies about delivery times and then what you finally get does not even work, and isnt what you wanted to begin with. It seems like nowadays most of the amps that go out have problems._

 

Revisionist history. There was a reason people started to open up those early amps... because they were breaking too often in transit.

 You really don't see a connection between Mikhail's early lack of quality and the fact that "nowadays most of the amps that go out have problems"? Mikhail's workmanship has _always_ been shoddy. It improved for a period from 2004-2006, because he was pressured to switch to PCBs, but without ongoing pressure he seems to always slip towards mediocrity in construction.


----------



## mbd2884

Just received an email from Kingwa at Audio-dg. What he is doing for his customers, with quick responses, and I'm getting his unbelievable service for 258$ Amp just fresh out of R&D for him. And what he is doing from the email I received, I didn't even ask him, never mentioned it to him, he's doing it without being suggested to from me.

 I'm sorry but reading these things just makes me so angry, here is Kingwa showing incredible commitment to service, and yes, he is also a small company and he does all the R&D for his company, and his service is light years better than Mikhail who is charging atrocious prices for his service.

 I mean have you all heard about Tyson's dealing with Kingwa? DHL lost his shipment on 3 very heavy balanced duo mono audio gear for his speakers. Kingwa immediately had them hand build again, without ANY questions, and shipped to him immediately, all for free.


----------



## jp11801

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RockCity* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Makhail,,,I am doing the best I can with some of these people. I only have about 4 more outstanding big orders that were development items that took a long time. Everyone else who orders gets there's as soon as they order.
 I ship any new orders within 24 to 36 hours. Oh, and that is because I
 only sell what I have in store stock. Otherwise, it is well known that
 any custom amps will take time. 

 I am going to wrap up these last outstanding orders and then really be
 careful about new custom development projects. I'm getting there,
 everyone will be happy within a week.
 - 
 Thank You,
 Mikhail Rotenberg
 Singlepower Audio Inc._

 

ok so if this is an actual email from SP and I do not doubt that it is that means that 1/23/2009 Tom, Dan, Elephas and all others with outstanding orders/repairs will have working amps in their possession according to Singlepower?


----------



## Rob N

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jp11801* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ok so if this is an actual email from SP and I do not doubt that it is that means that 1/23/2009 Tom, Dan, Elephas and all others with outstanding orders/repairs will have working amps in their possession according to Singlepower?_

 

Not me I still want him to provide decent pics to make sure that everything I asked for is there before he ships


----------



## markmaxx

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jp11801* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ok so if this is an actual email from SP and I do not doubt that it is that means that 1/23/2009 Tom, Dan, Elephas and all others with outstanding orders/repairs will have working amps in their possession according to Singlepower?_

 

I can say for sure it is from Mikhail, because he sent it to me yesterday.

 My question is why does it say "Quote from Rockcity"? I cut and pasted the e mail?


----------



## Icarium

Yeah I dunno my last couple of emails from him were this:

 Dan,

 Don't worry it will arrive and you will like it. We'll talk tomorrow
 and it should be on it's way.

 Dan,

 If it doesn't come up by tonight, then I will fly it out to you. Let me
 make sure it's been scanned and processed by FedEx at the main facility.

 Dan,

 It should show processed tracking by 12:00 in the morning. No more
 waiting for the delivery, it will be there

 SPA
 to me

 show details Jan 18 (2 days ago)


 Reply


 Dan,

 That's 12:00 tomorrow morning Dan. Sorry I didn't add that, they do not
 work that late on the weekends. Dan, don't worry the amp will arrive
 within several days.

 Well today was that tomorrow and it still hasn't changed from its info transmitted but still not in Fedex's possession status.


----------



## Frihed89

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DavidMahler* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_In a very VERY Small way, Mikhail's abuse towards his customers has compromised Head-fi's very own integrity. That is NOT comical. The fact that I am out 10 grand is NOT comical. And the fact that other people are out an abundance of money is NOT comical._

 

It's also created a venue for every Tom, Dick and Harry to put in their 2 cents, based not on their own experience, but the admittedly sad experience of others and then adding their own self-righteous moral outrage. Talk about taking hostages.

 Now some of these dudes have used this thread to peddle their favorite vendor's products from big ming. 

 What hypocracy.


----------



## Elephas

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Frihed89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It's also created a venue for every Tom, Dick and Harry to put in their 2 cents, based not on their own experience, but the admittedly sad experience of others and then adding their own self-righteous moral outrage. Talk about taking hostages.

 Now some of these dudes have used this thread to peddle their favorite vendor's products from big ming. 

 What hypocracy._

 

No, it is not hypocrisy. It is reasonable to discuss options, and possible vendors other than Singlepower.

 You say that the customers being lied to by Mikhail, and some receiving low-quality product, is a "sad experience?" No, it is not sad. Something bad happening that is no one's fault is sad. A pet falling ill is sad. Me not winning the lottery is sad.

 The whole "Singlepower experience" of being lied to, jerked around and deceived is not sad. It's a case where people are being lied to and BS'ed by Singlepower. It is caused by one company's deceptive and unethical business practices. And more and more, in addition to the typical long delays and broken promises well-known by now, there are some reports of sub-standard product being delivered, non-working amps, amps breaking down, etc. 

 This isn't sad, it is Mikhail and Singlepower not delivering the product as promised. It is SP not living up to its responsibilities. SP customers have to deal with all this, and it doesn't make me sad. It makes me angry.


----------



## LostOne.TR

^ well said


----------



## Icarium

Still no movement. He claims by 12 noon.. but I'm not really feeling it.


----------



## leberserkfury

wow... SP is just slapping their customers around way too much..


----------



## Icarium

SPA
 to me

 show details 9:50 AM (22 hours ago)


 Reply


 If it doesn't update sometime today, I'll pick it up from the shipping
 company and fly it out to you.


 It has not updated of course. He is probably picking it up and going to the airport right now I'm sure... no word from him of course.


----------



## DavidMahler

This business practice is not just unethical, it is ILLEGAL.


----------



## Icarium

SPA
 to me

 show details 7:52 PM (22 hours ago)


 Reply


 Dan,

 The reason it hasn't moved is due to the fact that we don't have full
 payment for the work performed. Although we spoke about having the
 payment broken up into 2 parts equaling $750 and then $500 sometime
 later. The shipment was not sent due to the fact that it was held back
 because of lack of payment. I've resolved these issues with my billing
 personnel and the unit will be at the FedEx office by early morning,
 being released from the packing company. We need to see payment during
 the day after the FedEx office receives the package.



 My reply was this:

 Dan Chow
 to SPA

 show details 7:58 PM (22 hours ago)


 Reply


 Okay that's all I needed. I will make payment the second that Fedex changes their info. I guarantee it and it shouldn't take more than 6 hrs for them to update their info after its in their possession. So I have no problem guaranteeing payment within 24 hrs of Fedex receiving the package in fact it should be within 6-10 hrs max. My word on this.

 And while I am understanding about the billing issue you were the one that told me it'd be taken care of much earlier than now. If you knew it was an issue 12 days ago when you first gave me tracking #s then perhaps we could have worked something out and you could have saved me a lot of frustration and yourself probably a lot of aggravation.

 Giving me the full picture rather than making unrealistic promises would have done the situation much better than just telling me that it should be on its way and promising that you will fly it out to me. I do not need you to fly it out to me I just need to know it is in Fedex's hands and if I could have helped the situation through my actions then I would have seriously considered it. It is this sort of miscommunications (If miscommunications is what this all is) is what makes me hesitant to put money in your account in the first place.

 Just in case something new happens... can I arrange with you to have my acquaintance Naaman to pick it up on Friday?


 No answer. Morning comes and goes with no movement and at 12 pm pst (My lunch break) I call him at this number:

 Galena Rotenberg and Michail Rotenberg
 68880 E County Road 38
 Byers, CO 80103-9300
 (303) 822-6883

 P.S. Mods/Admins feel free to edit out this information if I am in breach of some sort of rules. 

 This I am told is his home and main workshop (It's a large property).

 I got an older lady with a very heavy accent and I asked for Mikhail. She handed the phone over (It was fast) and it was the man himself (This is right after calling his cell with no answer and several unanswered emails).

 I asked him if the amp had finally moved out. He said it should have and that he was stopping by the shipping place in a couple of hours and that he would call me with an update.

 I said: "If the amp is there and hasn't moved into Fedex's possession can he pick it back up and I can have Naamanf pick it up Friday as he has offered to do so on his off day (It'd be a 2 hr each way drive for him) and I would take care of shipping it at that point"

 He said: "Well it already has shipping labels... I will call you in a couple of hours"

 I said: "Okay. Hope to hear from you soon."

 I didn't yell at him at all, but I immediately regretted not grilling him more or extracting some sort of promise though his promises have proven pretty useless so far.. but I was totally stunned that I got ahold of him so easily.

 Anyway... 3 hrs passes no call. I call the cell # and send an email. No response... my work day ends and I decide to give the land line number another shot.

 It doesn't ring and there is only a pause and then I get "This call cannot be completed as dialed. Please try again." I give it another shot with the same result. I then used another phone.. my work landline with a different number. Same thing x2.

 I am now home at a complete loss as to what to do.


----------



## DavidMahler

I would consider this unbelievable, but I'm not surprised since Mikhail has done far worse to me. The reason I won't discuss my details are strictly because I don't have my money back. If I receive my money in a timely fashion I may never reveal the details of my story, BUT i will never promote his business of course.

 Is there anyway the leaders of head-fi can all team together and bring this situation to justice? I, and countless others are out so much money and it's just so devastating.


----------



## Icarium

Okay my amp has moved. I just checked and it's in Fedex's possession with a delivery date of jan 28th.

 Edit: My bad.. too high on happiness.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Icarium* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Okay my amp has moved. I just checked and it's in Fedex's possession with a delivery date of feb 28th._

 


 Woo HOO!!!

 Wait a sec? Delivery for Feb 28th?


----------



## Happy Camper

WOOT! 

 Something good for a change. Happy for you.

 NEXT!


----------



## Icarium

It's 50 percent of the battle. The rest is in me being happy with what I receive and the changes/repairs are worth the 1750 I will have paid.


----------



## .coco

I sure hope nobody is placing orders with them anymore..


----------



## Towert7

You are a saint Icarium! I wouldn't even have 1/10th the patience to deal with that sort of stuff.


----------



## mikeymad

Cheers Icarium... thanks for your story... I am sure glad that I never sent my amp back in for repair. And I guess I never will.. It is pretty crazy that this just keeps on happening...

 Cheers,


----------



## Cousin Patty

wow wth happened? this is all news to me. since joining head-fi, i was always under the impression (from other peoples comments and reviews) that singlepower was a well respected and reputable builder. ive never done business with mikhail personally though. I owned a used PPX3 SLAM a couple of years ago and it was awesome and solidly built. i always planned on getting another (possibly new) singlepower amp when i really got back into the hobby but this thread is definitely making me have second thoughts. disappointing.


----------



## subtle

Icarium,

 Any movement on your shipment? How many tracking updates has FedEx provided you with?


----------



## Icarium

Thanks for asking.. it is now in Indianopolis. It's moved from aurora to denver to Indianopolis and I think it's moving from Indianopolis now with a delivery date of Wednesday.


----------



## mbd2884

I thought a few pages back Mikhail said he would be catching up on all the back orders by now.

 That would mean EVERYONE who has back order, lost payment, repairs in this thread should have the same result as Icarium by now.

 So has everyone else starting to receive their well deserved gear?


----------



## applevalleyjoe




----------



## grawk

It's only a dead horse when no one is still waiting on their property.


----------



## mbd2884

Well yeah I think I was sort of beating on a dead horse, but I an genuinely interested if other people are having any response from Mikhail's claim to deal with his back orders.

 I mean he did say he was only selling items in stock now from someone's email here, and that if you order from his, he ships the items within a week. 

 And I know I don't have any stake in this thread, probably will not have the finances to deal with this kind of Audio gear for a while. But I do care that so many Head-Fier's who make this community as great as it is been treated in this manner. That's all.


----------



## hawkhead

Is this the place ?

Denver / Boulder Real Estate - VLSHomes.com


----------



## brotherlen

You can almost feel the love pulsate through this thread.


----------



## tom hankins

Mikhail flew out and built my new PSU here this weekend. Tweaked the amp section to my complete satisfaction, it is done, sounds great, and I can now consider this deal over. i am going to keep it and enjoy it.


----------



## markmaxx

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tom hankins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Mikhail flew out and built my new PSU here this weekend. Tweaked the amp section to my complete satisfaction, it is done, sounds great, and I can now consider this deal over. i am going to keep it and enjoy it._

 

Good to hear he is trying to tie up the loose ends!


----------



## Wodgy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *markmaxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Good to hear he is trying to tie up the loose ends!_

 

Sadly, wait until Icarium posts about what he was sent.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tom hankins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Mikhail flew out and built my new PSU here this weekend. Tweaked the amp section to my complete satisfaction, it is done, sounds great, and I can now consider this deal over. i am going to keep it and enjoy it._

 

OMG! Really?!??!

 He Flew Out for real? Wow...


----------



## Icarium

Well it showed up well packed and looking great externally, but while unpacking it there was something rattling inside. 

 I open it up to find a capacitor that I dunno goes where is rolling around inside and there's a wire that is not connected to anything whether that is intentional or not.

 There are other concerns as well but I want to talk to Mikhail before talking about them here. Give him a chance to explain.

 I am not satisfied with what I have... though frankly I think if I had opened it up before sending it in I probably wouldn't have been satisfied with it before then either.


----------



## Fitz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Wodgy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sadly, wait until Icarium posts about what he was sent._

 

You seen the pictures yet? It's just... yeah...


----------



## Wodgy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Icarium* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well it showed up well packed and looking great externally, but while unpacking it there was something rattling inside. 

 I open it up to find a capacitor that I dunno goes where is rolling around inside and there's a wire that is not connected to anything whether that is intentional or not.
 ...
 I am not satisfied with what I have... though frankly I think if I had opened it up before sending it in I probably wouldn't have been satisfied with it before then either._

 

Can you post the pictures here? People deserve to see this.


----------



## Icarium

Okay here is a reproduction of my post from another place.

 I didn't really want to post this before he had the chance to explain himself to me, but I really don't see any way he could make this right to me except by handing me some amount of money which I don't see happening:

 And here we go!

 This was the single box that was contained within the well packed double box:






 Look how well packed these things are:











 The new umbilicals!






 Well I think it looks nice.











 But uh oh... something is rattling and moving around inside! Could it be the infamous battery upgrade! Which Mikhail told me was something like 1k-1.2k! Something he said he could throw in to me for ~300!

 So I open it up.






 And this is when I discover that I might have overpaid a bit.












 Hrm what is this capacitor connected to....






 Well I guess this is what was rattling inside... practically the least of my worries.






 What does this wire connect to???






 And here is the amp section.. build quality seems nicer but potentially very square waveish?































 Well that's that... I am very glad Tom that you are satisfied and that he flew out and made good for you. It looks like my own problems might have entered a new phase. I have on good authority that the amp is essentially a chinese kit + 4x squarewave boards and that power supply.. I think speaks for itself. 

 I basically bought several squarewaves in fancy chassis that does not work.


----------



## paara

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Icarium* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_



_

 

That is just not right.....


----------



## mbd2884

I AM COMPLETELY HORRIFIED


----------



## Towert7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Icarium* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_And that power supply.. I think speaks for itself. _

 

It _does_ speak for itself.


----------



## mrarroyo

I agree, it looks wrong!


----------



## Beefy

How much does one of those run for new these days?


----------



## Wodgy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Beefy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How much does one of those run for new these days?_

 

$15,600. Seriously.


----------



## 928GTS

That. Is. DISGUSTING.


----------



## Beefy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Wodgy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_$15,600. Seriously._

 

Heh! You almost had me there......

 ...... no wait, you _are_ serious, aren't you? I could buy a brand new Toyota Corolla for that in Australia! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 PS, I apologise in advance if there ends up being 15 copies of this post. The forum is going COMPLETELY nuts right now!


----------



## vcoheda

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Icarium* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have on good authority that the amp is essentially a chinese kit + 4x squarewave boards and that power supply.. I think speaks for itself. I basically bought several squarewaves in fancy chassis that does not work._

 

and for 10K (or thereabouts)! 

 wow! i am shocked. and that power supply is . . .


----------



## Beefy

If this is what SinglePower sells for $15,600, imagine how much money AMB could charge if he commercially made and marketed amps like the krmathis group build......


----------



## n_maher

Even if it arrived and worked that power supply is completely unacceptable regardless of price.


----------



## Dash

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *n_maher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Even if it arrived and worked that power supply is completely unacceptable regardless of price._

 

Spot on.


----------



## El_Doug

i am FLABBERGASTED!!! 

 diy kits, and wallwart dc converters, not even secured to anything!?!? ...incredible


----------



## Ricey20

So basically its a lose-lose situation for the customer except for a select few. You either complain bug him enough and he throws something together as fast as he can or you wait for YEARS to get something correct back. That's just wrong. Don't think I'll ever own another SP amp again.


----------



## daleda@sbcglobal

That may very well be the biggest wiring mess I have ever seen - is this guy for real? Unbelievable!!!


----------



## Wodgy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ricey20* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So basically its a lose-lose situation for the customer except for a select few. You either complain bug him enough and he throws something together as fast as he can or you wait for YEARS to get something correct back. That's just wrong. Don't think I'll ever own another SP amp again._

 

SinglePower's point-to-point wiring has _always_ been prone to being like this, even as far back as the similar controversy in 2003. Back then, people claimed the pictures were fabricated. Clearly that was not the case, and SinglePower has not changed.


----------



## Currawong

Holy What factor.


----------



## immtbiker

I will be gladly accepting apologies from everyone who said that I had an agenda.

 That's OK, take your time....I'll wait.


----------



## craiglester

...

 Hard to say anything that hasn't already been said.. but that power supply looks dangerous.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

That is shameful for him to send it to you like that.

 I love my 2008 model Square Wave XL balanced amp, but when it dies I'm moving on to a balanced Beta 22 instead. I have one of those power brick PSU's with my Sq Wave (but not hidden in a pretty case).


----------



## leberserkfury

dan,

 for 15.6K (or how much it actually costs new from SP), I could buy:
 1 TTVJ 307A -- which doesn't come with any of the problems you have unfortunately experienced; PLUS a pair of HE90s for a stat build. SP is just wrong.... and I thought bush was bad.


----------



## elrod-tom

Wow...this is just unbelievable. I just don't even know what to say. Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Icarium* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_











_


----------



## grawk

boy howdy


----------



## mmwwhats

any 'return policy' on this thing? Maybe a trial period? I've dealt with Mikhail before; a few well placed stern words and Mikhail will do what's right. Speak nicely, though, and that's unlikely. Then again, I was dealing with a $1K product, not one in the $15K+ range, so this is new waters.


----------



## Beefy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mmwwhats* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_any 'return policy' on this thing? Maybe a trial period? I've dealt with Mikhail before; a few well placed stern words and Mikhail will do what's right. Speak nicely, though, and that's unlikely. Then again, I was dealing with a $1K product, not one in the $15K+ range, so this is new waters._

 

Have you read *anything* in this thread at all?


----------



## Dominat0r

umm....wow, i cant believe that he would even send that amp out like that.....good thing you opened it up before you hooked it up and turned it on...

 You think it was shaken up while being shipped? I dunno, just seems that he would think someone would one day open it up to see the work on the inside.


----------



## Borat

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mmwwhats* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_any 'return policy' on this thing?_

 

_"What the f*%# do I want a caravan that's got no f@#$in' wheels fer?"_

 Sorry to make a joke, but the thought of trying to return this thing to Mikhail made me think of that scene. 

 This is infuriating. 

 I hope it all works out for you in the end.


----------



## mbd2884

Hehe, his website is down. Maybe its just a server inspection? Oh well, still amusing. The website that is, not Icarium's dilemma
 - Yep probably was just inspection, but still found it funny.


----------



## markmaxx

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mbd2884* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I AM COMPLETELY HORRIFIED_

 

"OMG" I feel the same way. I knew their was a reason, I couldn't sleep! It just makes me sic!!
  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Icarium* 
_ SPA
 to me

 show details 7:52 PM (22 hours ago)


 Reply


 Dan,

 The reason it hasn't moved is due to the fact that we don't have full
 payment for the work performed. Although we spoke about having the
 payment broken up into 2 parts equaling $750 and then $500 sometime
 later. The shipment was not sent due to the fact that it was held back
 because of lack of payment. I've resolved these issues with my billing
 personnel and the unit will be at the FedEx office by early morning,
 being released from the packing company. We need to see payment during
 the day after the FedEx office receives the package._

 

Mikhail is, a criminal! (I truley belive that now!!!) And I am Horrified that Mikhail was holding this piece of crap! hostage for more money!


----------



## tintin47

Wow. I have never and will never own an SP amp, but I always assumed that, several nightmares I've read about aside, SP was a relatively good company. That PSU, though, is absolutely absurd. I can't believe that anyone would be okay sending that to someone in return for payment.


----------



## QQQ

All singlepower stuff is absurd.


----------



## mbd2884

Yep its hard to believe, have to wonder what his intention was. He sent it out deliberately like this, so have to wonder why.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tintin47* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wow. I have never and will never own an SP amp, but I always assumed that, several nightmares I've read about aside, SP was a relatively good company. That PSU, though, is absolutely absurd. I can't believe that anyone would be okay sending that to someone in return for payment._


----------



## Beefy

There is just one thing I can't understand about this $15,600 amp...... why on earth has nobody previously posted internal shots of one of them before?

 Surely _somebody_ has opened one up before now, and been horrified at what they have got for their money?


----------



## Wodgy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Beefy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_There is just one thing I can't understand about this $15,600 amp...... why on earth has nobody previously posted internal shots of one of them before?

 Surely somebody has opened one up before now, and been horrified at what they have got for their money?_

 

They did! As far back as 2003. At that time Singlepower's supporters claimed the photos were fake or part of a plot to undermine Singlepower that was being run by one of his competitors. Mikhail alleged that he had a patent pending and this somehow made it necessary to have the pictures taken down.


----------



## Beefy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Wodgy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_They did! As far back as 2003._

 

Hmmm, well that is far before my time.

  Quote:


 At that time Singlepower's supporters claimed the photos were fake or part of a plot to undermine Singlepower that was being run by one of his competitors. Mikhail alleged that he had a patent pending and this somehow made it necessary to have the pictures taken down. 
 

As far as I'm concerned, scrutiny of commercial designs should become the primary concern of everyone on this forum. It is the only way to cut through the bollocks that is so pervasive in this hobby, and keep the designers honest.


----------



## bhd812

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *QQQ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_All singlepower customers are absurd._

 


 fixed! 

 as said many times in this and other threads that the warnings where out there before, instead of thinking there was Agendas working against SP from the mods or another amp makers maybe you (SP customers that like to get reamed up the pooper) should of listened to the warnings...

 you all got yourself in this but the best part is all the other SP customers that experienced the ******** first hand are still to ***** to speak up and will let another member get screwed...

 oh well maybe its a normal part of being human, after all humans make mistakes right?


----------



## paara

Even though some of the things written here surly must have cost SP some customers, it can not be compeered with the effect form those pictures. I felt sick watching them. To see an man fail and fall so badly is just sad. Made me feel sick. And that's even before I started thinking about this customers. 

 I could imagine that the waiting and complaining is a big load for everybody, but then when it finely arrives, all the waiting is suppose to be worth it. It is not suppose to be like that! Damn it man! (Mikhail) 

 I can not even start do describe the sympathy I feel for some of SP's customers. This whole thread makes me sad


----------



## markmaxx

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bhd812* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_fixed! 

 as said many times in this and other threads that the warnings where out there before, instead of thinking there was Agendas working against SP from the mods or another amp makers maybe you (SP customers that like to get reamed up the pooper) should of listened to the warnings..._

 

 Like any con-man, he was charming, smart, full of information! a joy to talk too.
 Then when my amps were late, cost was higher than expected, etc. for me he always cut the price back down, did finally send me my amp,(3 in all PPX3/MPX3/Supra XLR) cable tube what ever! I felt he was just overwhelmed because he made such a fine product! Boy was I wrong!

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bhd812* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_you all got yourself in this but the best part is all the other SP customers that experienced the ******** first hand are still to ***** to speak up and will let another member get screwed..._

 

 I believe we were (and still are) good and trusting people, who love music and the equipment that reproduces it! We wanted to believe Makhail was an absent minded professor! (Makhail did do some nice things! he sent me a PPX3 to use when I was waiting for my MPX 3, It was shipped to me for free by Mikhail) But now he is just a crook! I also didn't hold any punches back when talking about Mikhail or Singlepower audio, if anybody asked me I told them it will be late! you will have to call him many times! and it will come in over budget! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My amps sounded good to my ears, so I was still a beliver that he could and did build a fine product! Selfish thought wasen't it!

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bhd812* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_oh well maybe its a normal part of being human, after all humans make mistakes right?_

 

I think it was Thomas Edison who said while making the first light bulb, that he never failed, he just found 2000 ways not to make a light bulb!

 I just learned life lesson 2000!

 My light bulb just got turned on!!!!!

 I am truley sorry for everyone! who has gotten scamed by someone I belived in!

 I also edited my signature! Hope this helps someone.


----------



## Icarium

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Beefy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_There is just one thing I can't understand about this $15,600 amp...... why on earth has nobody previously posted internal shots of one of them before?

 Surely somebody has opened one up before now, and been horrified at what they have got for their money?_

 

This was actually the first of its kind to ever be built. At least bearing this model name.. squarewaves of course have existed since and in fact may have been born from this project. I don't know how many of these things are out there.. Mikhail has claimed ~5 or 10 or some ridiculous number. I think I know of one that the guy who bought my R10s in China bought (After hearing about mine.. heh am I sorry about that)... but I have no idea as nothing he says can be trusted.


----------



## PhilS

I don't think it's fair or accurate to suggest Mikhail has always had these problems, or that his customers have always been duped. I bought a Singlepower Supra in 2004, and I still listen to it regularly. I still haven't found an amp that sounds as good, and it's worked perfectly since the day I bought it (and it hasn't blown up like some folks suggested in the 2003 threads all the SP amps would). Although I haven't spoken or dealt with Mikhail in a few years, he was always very helpful to me, and his service was good, including sending me things I ordered very quickly and sending me additional tubes and adapters, sometimes for free. 

 I don't know what happened since then, and I am not making any justification for what he is doing now. Like others, I am very saddened to hear about what is happening. It's not too much of an exaggeration to say this is a tragedy. But I think it's a little overstated to act like Mikhail is the anti-Christ of the headphone amp world, that he has always made krap, and that his intent all along was to dupe people. There are many instances in business where people who start out with good products and the best intentions end up, for whatever reason, engaging in conduct that is reprehensible. Sometimes this is the result of addictions, sometimes it is the result of financial difficulties, sometimes marital difficulties are the cause, or there may be other causes.

 Again, I'm not being an apologist for what Mikhail is doing now. It is inexcusable. But my take on the situation is that some set of circumstances or something else has changed the way he does business, and what started out as good thing (although not without some issues) has turned into a disaster. It's really too bad.

 Just my $.02.


----------



## Happy Camper

Markmaxx,

 I like your idea of a warning in the sig. If I am going to advertize his amp in it, I can balance it with your suggestion. And will be happy to take it out when our members are fully addressed by this thread. 

 To any members having an issue with SP, please participate in this. SP has an opportunity few get. A chance to correct a problem and get back into good (not all) graces with our members. As much as I regret this action, I would not want to be one of my brethren in this mess. 

 Come on SP. You don't know how many SP customers are pulling for you to get this done. I'm one. I have had nothing but positive with my SP dealings and want to recommend enthusiastically. If I recommend them now, it's to buy used here.

 David


----------



## earwicker7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Happy Camper* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Markmaxx,

 I like your idea of a warning in the sig. If I am going to advertize his amp in it, I can balance it with your suggestion. And will be happy to take it out when our members are fully addressed by this thread. 

 To any members having an issue with SP, please participate in this. SP has an opportunity few get. A chance to correct a problem and get back into good (not all) graces with our members. As much as I regret this action, I would not want to be one of my brethren in this mess. 

 Come on SP. You don't know how many SP customers are pulling for you to get this done. I'm one. I have had nothing but positive with my SP dealings and want to recommend enthusiastically. If I recommend them now, it's to buy used here.

 David_

 

Why would you possibly be "pulling" for SP at this point? Nothing he ever does can make up for his behavior. You can't take wall warts that look like they were taken from an Xbox and sell them for $15k (if and when you ever decide to ship it at your convenience). He is a thief, a scammer, and a low-life.

 What does Mikhail have to do to lose your support? Does he have to put a bomb in a chassis and charge someone $30k for something that kills them?


----------



## mbd2884

I have to agree, considering other alternatives with great service and quality control, why bother with this aggravation and continue to support Mikhail?


----------



## is daft

Call the police!
 message in a bottle... doo do doo

 On a serious note, Eff this dude, 15000 down the drain...


----------



## subtle

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *earwicker7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Why would you possibly be "pulling" for SP at this point? Nothing he ever does can make up for his behavior. You can't take wall warts that look like they were taken from an Xbox and sell them for $15k (if and when you ever decide to ship it at your convenience). He is a thief, a scammer, and a low-life.

 What does Mikhail have to do to lose your support? Does he have to put a bomb in a chassis and charge someone $30k for something that kills them?_

 

X 2

 After all this, I seriously can't believe I'm reading that he's still pulling for this conman to pull through.


----------



## Rob N

[size=x-small]This is horrendous.How he cannot be embarrassed sending something like this out is beyond me[/size]


----------



## adamus

now i really have seen it all. this has to be the nail in the coffin....


----------



## matt8268

Here's a conundrum for you: It seems that the fancy power supplies in Mikhail's amps always had those wall warts in them, as folks have pointed out there were pics from 2003 that were simply dismissed as fakes. If that is the case, and if folks' outrage at the internal parts is justified, then why hasn't the sound of his high-end amps been criticized all these years? If I can put together a fancy looking box with shoddy components in it that a community of audiophiles swears is terrific sounding and worth thousands of dollars, don't I deserve my profit regardless of what's inside? Of course, if it breaks easily that's an important consideration. But if it looks like a high priced amp and sounds like a high priced amp...

 By the way, I bought a PPX3 SLAM from Mikhail years ago. There were delays and he did tend to overpromise and underdeliver, but mine was customized and the delays weren't too bad. Seems things have gotten worse for some people since then, which sucks.


----------



## atbglenn

Those pictures leave me speechless. Why would anyone send something out looking like a blind man did the work using crappy parts and charging a fortune! I will NEVER buy anything from that (very bad word)


----------



## Icarium

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *matt8268* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here's a conundrum for you: It seems that the fancy power supplies in Mikhail's amps always had those wall warts in them, as folks have pointed out there were pics from 2003 that were simply dismissed as fakes. If that is the case, and if folks' outrage at the internal parts is justified, then why hasn't the sound of his high-end amps been criticized all these years? If I can put together a fancy looking box with shoddy components in it that a community of audiophiles swears is terrific sounding and worth thousands of dollars, don't I deserve my profit regardless of what's inside? Of course, if it breaks easily that's an important consideration. But if it looks like a high priced amp and sounds like a high priced amp...

 By the way, I bought a PPX3 SLAM from Mikhail years ago. There were delays and he did tend to overpromise and underdeliver, but mine was customized and the delays weren't too bad. Seems things have gotten worse for some people since then, which sucks._

 

To be fair. Mine essentially was the first big solid state amp that Mikhail had made. I think the Squarewave and Transparency which came later were born from the SS-1 project. Not surprising given the similarity between the boards that people are noticing now. 

 Mikhail is not known for solid state amps in general but his big tube amps. There isn't a lot of press in general regarding the sound of my amp, but not all of it has been universal in praise... plus you factor in things like expectation bias due to price/appearance... how people already believe in diminishing returns that its all the last 1 percent anyways... shrug. 

 It's not all that surprising. Plus it is tough to be truthful and vocal about the sound signature while balancing resale value (Yes I know this sounds shady, but shrug anyone with a piece of equipment that they expect they may sell some day is guilty of it. In the end though this is not something I could resell with any sort of conscious intact and that's why I made the pictures public).

 Edit: Whoops added a "first" so that it makes sense.


----------



## PhilS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *matt8268* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here's a conundrum for you: It seems that the fancy power supplies in Mikhail's amps always had those wall warts in them, as folks have pointed out there were pics from 2003 that were simply dismissed as fakes._

 

I don't recall that, but I could be mistaken. I thought there were pics of the internals, and I recall people criticizing the wiring, but I don't recall seeing pictures of the wall warts in the pictures of the SP amps from long ago. Does anybody have any of those pictures anymore?


----------



## sacd lover

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PhilS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I don't recall that, but I could be mistaken. I thought there were pics of the internals, and I recall people criticizing the wiring, but I don't recall seeing pictures of the wall warts in the pictures of the SP amps from long ago. Does anybody have any of those pictures anymore?_

 

There are no wallwarts in any of the tube amps period. I have an original Supra/ MPX3 and had the very first PPX3 SLAM which was still P2P wired; no wallwarts. The later ones built on boards would have all had to have the wallwarts if wallwarts were in the power supply and none do. There are pics of the Extreme out there and again .... no wallwart.

 The wallwart with the two Square Wave prototypes I had look like the same wallwart in the SS1 .... and were as is .... = without a case case. That was the first time I ever saw him use a wallwart.


----------



## PhilS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sacd lover* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_There are no wallwarts in any of the tube amps period. I have an original Supra/ MPX3 and had the very first PPX3 SLAM which was still P2P wired; no wallwarts. The later ones built on boards would have all had to have the wallwarts if wallwarts were in the power supply and none do. There are pics of the Extreme out there and again .... no wallwart.

 The wallwart with the two Square Wave prototypes I had look like the same wallwart in the SS1 .... and were as is .... = without a case case. That was the first time I ever saw him use a wallwart._

 

Thanks for that clarification. That was more or less my understanding as well. Misimpressions and misinformation in threads like these can spread pretty quickly.


----------



## tagosaku

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PhilS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Misimpressions and misinformation in threads like these can spread pretty quickly._

 

I think this thread is extreme about it. I guess self elected justice department tends to be that way.


----------



## grawk

I've seen at least one extreme with a similar walwart as a supplemental power supply.


----------



## earwicker7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *matt8268* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here's a conundrum for you: It seems that the fancy power supplies in Mikhail's amps always had those wall warts in them, as folks have pointed out there were pics from 2003 that were simply dismissed as fakes. If that is the case, and if folks' outrage at the internal parts is justified, then why hasn't the sound of his high-end amps been criticized all these years?_

 

I'm going to go with the power of suggestion, groupthink, cognitive dissonance and shame.

 The power of suggestion in that people have heard over and over on this (and other) forums that "SinglePower is the best available, nothing in the world sounds as good," etc..

 Groupthink in that people don't want to "rock the boat." Coming out and saying "I think SinglePower sounds like garbage" would have probably resulted in paraih status on this site.

 Cognitive dissonance in that a person who has spent thousands of dollars on the promise of the best amp on earth (and exclusivity, of course), then waited for two years to get said amp, just can't emotionally come to grips with getting crap. So they subconsciously "convince" themself that it is, in fact, the best sounding amp they've ever heard.

 Shame in that, if the person doesn't fall prey to cognitive dissonance, they are just too embarrassed to tell everyone that they got suckered. They still have an almost unreachable status symbol, so they play up the positives and hide the negatives.

 Hope that helps


----------



## mark_h

I cannot believe people continue to defend the man after those photographs?


----------



## Nisbeth

Those pictures are absolutely appaling! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 /U.


----------



## john_jcb

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *matt8268* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here's a conundrum for you: It seems that the fancy power supplies in Mikhail's amps always had those wall warts in them, as folks have pointed out there were pics from 2003 that were simply dismissed as fakes. If that is the case, and if folks' outrage at the internal parts is justified, then why hasn't the sound of his high-end amps been criticized all these years? If I can put together a fancy looking box with shoddy components in it that a community of audiophiles swears is terrific sounding and worth thousands of dollars, don't I deserve my profit regardless of what's inside? Of course, if it breaks easily that's an important consideration. But if it looks like a high priced amp and sounds like a high priced amp...

 By the way, I bought a PPX3 SLAM from Mikhail years ago. There were delays and he did tend to overpromise and underdeliver, but mine was customized and the delays weren't too bad. Seems things have gotten worse for some people since then, which sucks._

 

Just like the Ponzi schemes you are reading about in the news. Some people in those scams made millions. Here some very good sounding amps were delivered along the way. When people complained about the sound or the internal construction they were descended upon both in the forum and privately by members that seemed to have closer ties than usual to Mikhail. Negative threads would be quickly moved back in the pages from inactivity while positive ones were constantly bumped to the front by the same group. When a negative thread gained momentum the poster would be deluged with all sorts of corrective measures the favorite being a couple hundred hours of burn in. The amp was rarely questioned. The signs have been out there for many years, however, people were more willing to accept conspiracy theories and the word of a few well placed supporters rather than to take an objective look at what was really going on.


----------



## PhilS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *earwicker7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm going to go with the power of suggestion, groupthink, cognitive dissonance and shame.
_

 

Or some of his amps sound really, really good. There's really no basis to say everything he has made sounds like krap, and everybody has just been deluded since SP first appeared on the scene into thinking otherwise. I'm not saying you're making that precise contention, but some comments in this thread would seem to suggest something close to that proposition.

 Again, there's serious reason to be concerned about what's been happening with Mikhail and SP, but let's not overstate things or engage in revisionist history. Just like it may make some feel better to believe an amp on which they spent a lot of money sounds good, so too some who have had recent problems with SP or who have seen what is happening also have the very human tendency to say that everything that Mikhail has done since he was born has been evil.


----------



## earwicker7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *john_jcb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just like the Ponzi schemes you are reading about in the news. Some people in those scams made millions. Here some very good sounding amps were delivered along the way. When people complained about the sound or the internal construction they were descended upon both in the forum and privately by members that seemed to have closer ties than usual to Mikhail. Negative threads would be quickly moved back in the pages from inactivity while positive ones were constantly bumped to the front by the same group. When a negative thread gained momentum the poster would be deluged with all sorts of corrective measures the favorite being a couple hundred hours of burn in. The amp was rarely questioned. The signs have been out there for many years, however, people were more willing to accept conspiracy theories and the word of a few well placed supporters rather than to take an objective look at what was really going on._

 

Are you saying that you suspect there are Head-Fi'ers, in collusion with Mikhail, making money off of this debacle? God, I hope this isn't happening, but with this kind of money involved, you never know.


----------



## PhilS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *earwicker7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Are you saying that you suspect there are Head-Fi'ers, in collusion with Mikhail, making money off of this debacle? God, I hope this isn't happening, but with this kind of money involved, you never know._

 

Some guy named Bush and some guy who helped OJ murder his wife are two of the people involved I think. I think Mikhail also is involved with Madoff in some way. Geez, get a grip people.


----------



## Wodgy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *earwicker7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Are you saying that you suspect there are Head-Fi'ers, in collusion with Mikhail, making money off of this debacle? God, I hope this isn't happening, but with this kind of money involved, you never know._

 

*NO*, no one is saying this. It's silly to even bring up behind-the-scenes allegations like this. Mikhail has long used a similar trick to deflect criticism (alleging there's a conspiracy of competitors against him). Don't fall to that level.

 And yes, for the most part, the bulk of SinglePower's amps did/do sound good. It's Mikhail's various unethical business practices that deserve to be exposed to the light... the lying, the shoddy construction, etc. To keep that material hidden just does a disservice to potential purchasers. Mikhail has begun to behave especially strangely in the last two years, but he's been using lies to wiggle out of tight situations for a very long time (e.g. all the bogus claims he had filed patents for his amp designs in 2003). Eventually, character issues like this grow into something more.


----------



## earwicker7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PhilS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Some guy named Bush and some guy who helped OJ murder his wife are two of the people involved I think. I think Mikhail also is involved with Madoff in some way. Geez, get a grip people. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

I didn't say I thought this was happening, I asked if this is what he thinks.


----------



## immtbiker

To sacd lover (Earl). It's good to see that you dropped the "Particularly Cool Head-Fier's" which was in your sig, and was comprised of people who owned Singlepower amps.
 I give you credit for finally dropping that.

 Secondly, as I had stated earlier in this thread, that until all is resolved, that Mikhail should not be allowed to attend any meets, which is free advertising except for the National, where a table must be purchased to help pay for the meet.

 I truly feel that Mikhail should not be allowed to attend the National, with all that has happened in the last year.

 My 2¢.


----------



## markmaxx

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_To sacd lover (Earl). It's good to see that you dropped the "Particularly Cool Head-Fier's" which was in your sig, and was comprised of people who owned Singlepower amps.
 I give you credit for finally dropping that.

 I had stated earlier in this thread, that until all is resolved, that Mikhail should not be allowed to attend any meets, which is free advertising except for the National, where a table must be purchased to help pay for the meet.

 I truly feel that Mikhail should not be allowed to attend the National, with all that has happened in the last year.

 My 2¢._

 

Did I miss something? Where did Earl ask if Mikhail is welcome to head-fi meets? (I agree with you Aaron)


----------



## immtbiker

Sorry if I conveyed the wrong message.

 They were two separate points. I fixed it now to avoid confusion.


----------



## mulveling

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_To sacd lover (Earl). It's good to see that you dropped the "Particularly Cool Head-Fier's" which was in your sig, and was comprised of people who owned Singlepower amps.
 I give you credit for finally dropping that._

 

I think it's incorrect to assume that's what the list was for. He added me to that old list way before I owned any Singlepower gear, after we wrapped up a mutually beneficial & friendly deal on a Gilmore amp.


----------



## Beefy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Wodgy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_And yes, for the most part, the bulk of SinglePower's amps did/do sound good._

 

I'm not denying that they sounded good...... but LOTS of amps sound good. The difference between good and _excellent_ really can come down to "suggestion, groupthink, cognitive dissonance and shame" as earwicker suggests.

 From my short time in this hobby, it seems that Singlepower invokes those things much better than any other vendor. And you constantly see stories of how smooth a talker Mikhail is, and how he is "such a nice guy".

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mulveling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think it's incorrect to assume that's what the list was for. He added me to that old list way before I owned any Singlepower gear, after we wrapped up a mutually beneficial & friendly deal on a Gilmore amp._

 

Yes, definitely not what that list was for. I was on it for some bizarre reason, and I have not and will not own any Singlepower gear.


----------



## mmwwhats

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I truly feel that Mikhail should not be allowed to attend the National, with all that has happened in the last year._

 

If I were Mikhail, I'd be outright afraid/embarrassed to attend seeing how people on this thread feel (myself included). I'm not suggesting that anyone would do something violent or even physical, but getting booed and confronted in public cannot be good for business.


----------



## sacd lover

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_To sacd lover (Earl). It's good to see that you dropped the "Particularly Cool Head-Fier's" which was in your sig, and was comprised of people who owned Singlepower amps.
 I give you credit for finally dropping that.

 I had stated earlier in this thread, that until all is resolved, that Mikhail should not be allowed to attend any meets, which is free advertising except for the National, where a table must be purchased to help pay for the meet.

 I truly feel that Mikhail should not be allowed to attend the National, with all that has happened in the last year.

 My 2¢._

 

Sorry, you are making an erroneous assumption .... my list was not composed of people who owned SP amps. My list was composed of my friends or people I thought made noteworthy contributions. I dropped the list because most of them are rarely around anymore. 

 I still have eight older SP amps that work fine and sound great. I still have people who ask me questions about them frequently .... probably every other day on average .... and usually about tubes. I had a person do so today .... raffy. The amps that I have are production models with few options = mostly stock. The amps that seem to be giving people fits are these high end one offs and/ or the electrostatics. Which is why I have a problem with all these statements SP has always been poorly built, unreliable etc... etc... that is simply not true.

 But, I have no clue what is going on since I bought my last new SP, an Extreme, in January of 2007. I still recommend some of the older amps like the PPX3 SLAM if bought *used*. I have three PPX3 SLAMs (two used board amps) .... I like them so well. I still like my older P2P Supra amps (bought used) best. But my newer board build PPX3 SLAMs, which I guess arent so new anymore (2005 or 2006) and my stock Extreme (January 2007) have been bullet proof. What is happening now is a mystery to me.

 Some of my very best friends have been caught up in this situation and that clearly bothers me. To be specific, Tom Hankins introduced me to the SP amps and convinced me to buy one back in January 2004, IIRC .... and you have seen his posts. Purk has had trouble. I found out this weekend another good friend, kmcdonou, is still waiting for his amp upgrade after 2.5 years. Others paying obscene amounts of money for custom builds are receiving broken amps, amps that soon stop working or nothing. This makes no sense whatsoever. Clearly something is amiss and needs corrected immediately. What can you say but the obvious .... this current state of affairs is wrong in every possible way.


----------



## grawk

I don't recall anyone ever using the burn in bugaboo WRT single power amps. That's reserved for another emperor's new clothes builder that's popular here.


----------



## bhd812

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mark_h* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I cannot believe people continue to defend the man after those photographs?_

 

it has happened before, which probably is what kept SP in business and got everyone in the pickle they are in now. 

 The group of people who did it before would rash and bash the competitors and when the threads where deleted they would rip on the mods here. the group always would convince newbies on the forums to stay away from one and go with another maker..mostly SP. of course either side was/is never an angel the major difference now is this stuff we read today is from the SP owners themselves. owners of SP amps would tell me at meets about problems like this but would never post about it on the boards, not sure why..maybe cause they wanted to sell the amp and not lose their butt. 

 of course the group and the fanboys faded overtime and so did the fights (man those were the days!). 

 speaking of which i Give Icra lot's of credit for posting and coming out with it, you might of lost the Resale value but you might just save someone else from the headaches later on by reading and LEARNING from your posts.

 IMMT: not sure cause i never barred anyone from coming to a meet, but Mot's are not members so maybe people throwing meets should take a vote or something..
 it does not surprise me to see what's in those pics but then again look at my states governor..


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mulveling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think it's incorrect to assume that's what the list was for. He added me to that old list way before I owned any Singlepower gear, after we wrapped up a mutually beneficial & friendly deal on a Gilmore amp._

 

Correct - I know Blutarsky was on the list and he didn't own a SP amp either. 

 Blutarsky is still on my list though, as is Sherwood, wiatrob, Luminette, Asr, mrarroyo, Skylab, HiFlight, Jamato8, namaanf and plaidplatypus. BTW, none of them have SP amps except Skylab - can he stay on my list of cool head-fiers? Wait, I have an SP amp, do I have to remove myself now? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 In defense of why I have an SP amp - In my case, I was at a head-fi meet in July and listening to a Meridian CDP and Headroom balanced desktop with HD600 with plans to buy a balanced amp. I was tired of listening to my HD600 from the APogee XLR out. I listened to the "Transparency" and didn't like it one bit, while the ES-1 wasn't as good with Lambda Signature as my Woo GES prototype (but better with O2 I think, and great with the HE90). But, towards the end of the meet Mikhail tried to convince me after 10 or 11 requests to listen to his "new 2008 rev Square Wave XL balanced amp" and I finally acquiesced. I had originally ignored it because of the dual volume knobs and lack of other features like the HR. I listened and loved it with my balanced HD600 and Apogee mini-DAC (later I was able to upgrade the WA6 to a high level of SQ as well). 

 He claimed the demo unit was a modified upgraded version, with blackgates, and he claimed it would sell for about $1500-1700 new but it was a used demo and he offered it to me for $850 (now selling this model for $1249). After my sob story of being disabled and unemployed, Mikhail only charged my credit card for $690, which I think was very generous. Maybe he's had other acts of generosity that have gotten him in trouble financially now (how much does a plane ticket to Tom Hankins cost), or they were a form of penance for causing other customers bigger trouble? 

 The amp does sound very good and having done some side by side comparisons with a few other people it is on a similar level as my maxed WA6 and Blutarsky's Zana Deux or Melos SHA gold, and slightly better than Mulveling's Gilmore Reference (formerly plaidplatypus's). It is good enough to be a person's only amp, and maybe that (and his winning personality) is why people keep going back to SP for more amps. I know mine will never go up for sale, but I do worry about the rattle in the plastic power brick sometimes...


----------



## Beefy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grawk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I don't recall anyone ever using the burn in bugaboo WRT single power amps. That's reserved for another emperor's new clothes builder that's popular here._

 

Subtle as always, grawk


----------



## immtbiker

OK, I stand corrected. It seemed quite coincidental that each time a new name was added to the list, after the original list had started, that they had just purchased a SP amp.
 Perhaps it was just coincidence.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grawk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I don't recall anyone ever using the burn in bugaboo WRT single power amps. That's reserved for another emperor's new clothes builder that's popular here._

 

I guess it that was inevitable, that this other manufacturer would have have been brought up in this thread, out of the blue. 
 What's important here, regardless of coy insinuations, is that the builder that you speak of, has consistently delivered the products as promised, on or close to on-time, with fit and finish that are galaxies above the pictures that we see here (with or without burn-in). He may not have the charisma and soft speaking abilities of said person in question, but his products, regardless of difference of opinion, are solid and seaworthy. Not too many have gone back for repair. _And_ (poster puts up USS Enterprise shields), many here will say that his amps sound pretty darn good. 

 But why bring it up except to throw chaos and mayhem into an already "Armageddon-like" thread?


----------



## grawk

I specifically didn't bring up the other builder. I just said that for all the problems with singlepower, I don't recall anyone defending him with burnin. That's the other batch of fanboys.


----------



## sacd lover

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_OK, I stand corrected. It seemed quite coincidental that each time a new name was added to the list, after the original list had started, that they had just purchased a SP amp.
 Perhaps it was just coincidence._

 

That is plain not true Aaron there was no coincidence. From the beginning, most of the people I added were people I had good dealings with in the for sale forum or DIYers who I admired for their knowledge and cool builds .... like Beefy. Furthermore, this back handed character assasination is in evidence here why? What difference would it have made if my list was a SP owners club? Did you resent SP in some way?


----------



## Beefy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_But why bring it up except to throw chaos and mayhem into an already "Armageddon-like" thread?_

 

This whole mess proves that we need to be skeptical of the people who are selling us stuff. As I said earlier, we need to constantly scrutiny commercial designs to ensure that they are providing value for money.

 There is so much crap out there, and so much fanboyism on here, that it makes it difficult to separate out what the *real* gems are. Criticism and transparency are important to keep everyone in check, to stop any other manufacturer developing into the situation we have now with Singlepower.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sacd lover* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_DIYers who I admired for their knowledge and cool builds .... like Beefy_

 

That's kind..... but I'm just a good example of monkey see, monkey do.


----------



## DannyB

Clearly, I am aware of the issues along with the horrible situations resulting from the actions or inactions of Mikhail. It brings me much sadness to see these terrible things happening to good people who are only guilty of wanting a headphone amp to enjoy our hobby and then being bilked out of their/your money. 

 When I originally asked Mikhail if he would like to attend CanFEST these issues were not all in the open as they are now. I have made multiple attempts to contact Mikhail to confirm whether he will attend or not. I have heard nothing from him. 

 As a result I have sent an Email to Mikhail making it clear that I am assuming he will not attend and there will not be any table space available to him. He has been removed from the exhibitor list. Thus, I think it would be reasonable to conclude that the matter of his attending CanFEST 2009 is closed. 

 What is important is that CanFEST be a successful and fun event for all with no hesitation on anyone's part to attend. CanFEST is an event to help us escape and forget our daily problems, if even for only a few hours. I am hopeful that my handling of this situation, in this way, will give everyone the confidence, opportunity, and comfort level to attend and enjoy what will be a wonderful day with great equipment and even greater friends. Please, make the effort to join us and be a part of the Head-Fi community in Charlotte on 2/21/09. I look forward to seeing as many of you here as possible.
 Danny
 Organizer--CanFEST 2009

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f24/of...2009-a-360873/


----------



## grawk

Hey, thanks Danny, showing us what really matters! CanFEST for sure.


----------



## mrarroyo

Last year I purchased an used MPX3 from Tyrion for a very good price. Then I foolishly (perhaps) decided to have it upgraded by Mikhail.

 We decided upfront what was to be done and I foolishly (looking back now) paid in advance the +/-$1,500 to do the mods. He was late and missed a couple of deadlines but I got my amp at CanJam09 after "only" 6 weeks in Mikhail's hands. Being anal I opened the amp and found that one of the mods I had paid had not been done, I called him on his cell phone and was told it was a mistake because although I had paid the full amount only some on the items had been written in the ticket. Well I drove back to the Embassy Suites in Fort Lauderdale and gave him the amp back which he returned in another 3-4 weeks.

 My point is that if I had not opened the amp I would have never found out the mods were not done. BTW, I opened it up again when he returned it the second time and found all the mods had been done.

 So in closing I feel so bad for what some of you are going on and I sure hope you have closing to your satisfaction soon. I have had my MPX3 for sale and I may just remove it because it just does not seem right.


----------



## PhilS

Mikhail has really screwed up in a serious way, that's for sure. But it's sort of disturbing to read so many posts suggesting that other forum members are also somehow to blame for what happened, e.g., repeated references to "fanboys" and what they supposedly did or did not do in response to criticism of SP amps. I have to confess I have no detailed knowledge about what went on before with criticism of SP or who was right and wrong, and frankly I don't really care or think it's relevant. But this thread does remind me somewhat of one of those shark feeding frenzies where the sharks get so crazy they start biting things that aren't food, i.e., other members of this forum.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sacd lover* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ Furthermore, this back handed character assasination is in evidence here why? What difference would it have made if my list was a SP owners club? Did you resent SP in some way?_

 

Earl, I have a great deal of respect for you and your knowledge and your contributions to Head-Fi.
 No, it wouldn't make a difference if your list was a SP owners club, I was merely pointing out that it seemed like it was (no back handed character assassinations here). I saw that each time you added someone to your list, they (for the most part) had just bought an SP amp and was posting a lot about it. 
 That is my observation and I wondered why you were going down that path. If I am mistaken, then my apologies.

 It is *not* a _personal_ resentment for SP. Mikhail and I used to be friends and I owned 2 of his amps. What I *do* resent is, *anyone* that does anything that hurts a member here on Head-Fi. Whether it is deception, false advertising or one member ripping off someone in the FS forums.

 None of my intentions come from a personal standpoint.


----------



## woodcans

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PhilS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I don't think it's fair or accurate to suggest Mikhail has always had these problems, or that his customers have always been duped. I bought a Singlepower Supra in 2004, and I still listen to it regularly. I still haven't found an amp that sounds as good, and it's worked perfectly since the day I bought it (and it hasn't blown up like some folks suggested in the 2003 threads all the SP amps would). Although I haven't spoken or dealt with Mikhail in a few years, he was always very helpful to me, and his service was good, including sending me things I ordered very quickly and sending me additional tubes and adapters, sometimes for free. 

 I don't know what happened since then, and I am not making any justification for what he is doing now. Like others, I am very saddened to hear about what is happening. It's not too much of an exaggeration to say this is a tragedy. But I think it's a little overstated to act like Mikhail is the anti-Christ of the headphone amp world, that he has always made krap, and that his intent all along was to dupe people. There are many instances in business where people who start out with good products and the best intentions end up, for whatever reason, engaging in conduct that is reprehensible. Sometimes this is the result of addictions, sometimes it is the result of financial difficulties, sometimes marital difficulties are the cause, or there may be other causes.

 Again, I'm not being an apologist for what Mikhail is doing now. It is inexcusable. But my take on the situation is that some set of circumstances or something else has changed the way he does business, and what started out as good thing (although not without some issues) has turned into a disaster. It's really too bad.

 Just my $.02. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I must post my own 2 cents here as well. I purchased an mpx3 from Mikhail several years ago, kept it for a few months, then sent it back to him in exchange for a nearly 'maxed out' supra xlr. I subsequently purchased a mid to high end es-1 a few months later. All amps but the mpx3 were delayed a few months, none ran over original cost estimate and all three amps sound(ed) fantastic. I still use the es-1 (to drive he90's) and the supra xlr. Both amps work flawlessly. Per PhilS post, I have no excuses for what has happened other than one possible explanation, no matter how far fetched. I have a battery powered pre-amp for my speaker system (the Dodd battery preamp) and it uses a wall wart to charge. The system runs off of dc power exclusively and only charges when not powered on. The only defense I can think of for SP is that the wall warts in the power supply as pictured are there for charging the DC battery (which, if present, must be beneath the wall warts). Anyway, that's my 2 cents and despite all the recent controversy, unless my SP amps stop working, I will enjoy them for many years to come. Having said that, I find very unfortunate the recent turn of events unless there is a logical resolution, which I hope comes about, as my past experiences w/ Mikhail have only been positive. 

 woodcans


----------



## Icarium

Yeah definitely... I feel like at some point he has made a solid product. I've seen and heard examples of this. My SDS that I sold recently sounded great and was rock solid for its previous owner and me and I believe the new owner as well. 

 I didn't spend the money that I spent purely on hype and Mikhail's charisma though both may have played some part in my decisions... but I do urge owners even loyal ones to take a look at what they have inside the sooner the better.

 I should have looked inside this amp (The SS-1) the day I was thinking about buying and if I had I probably would have saved myself a lot of grief and money. I should have looked in it after I had bought it. I should have looked in it after I fried it. Now I only have regrets and a two big sexy chassis with a few hundred dollars worth of parts in them that don't work.

 I urge you all to do your due diligence and learn from my mistakes. Do not let fear and/or laziness keep you in ignorance. 

 Even a layman like myself can tell that power supply is NOT acceptable.


----------



## Fitz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *woodcans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Per PhilS post, I have no excuses for what has happened other than one possible explanation, no matter how far fetched. I have a battery powered pre-amp for my speaker system (the Dodd battery preamp) and it uses a wall wart to charge. The system runs off of dc power exclusively and only charges when not powered on. The only defense I can think of for SP is that the wall warts in the power supply as pictured are there for charging the DC battery (which, if present, must be beneath the wall warts)._

 

The problem with this idea is the fact that the rest of the boards in the PSU were so obviously ripped out of wallwarts themselves; it really is just a big case full of cheap wallwart parts.


----------



## Towert7

Has anyone with issues filed a complaint with the Better Business Bureau?

https://odr.bbb.org/odrweb/public/GetStarted.aspx

 That should help expedite the process.


----------



## woodcans

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Fitz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The problem with this idea is the fact that the rest of the boards in the PSU were so obviously ripped out of wallwarts themselves; it really is just a big case full of cheap wallwart parts._

 


 I cannot confirm nor deny this. I have no idea what the inside of a wall wart looks like.


----------



## AudioDwebe

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DannyB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Clearly, I am aware of the issues along with the horrible situations resulting from the actions or inactions of Mikhail. It brings me much sadness to see these terrible things happening to good people who are only guilty of wanting a headphone amp to enjoy our hobby and then being bilked out of their/your money. 

 When I originally asked Mikhail if he would like to attend CanFEST these issues were not all in the open as they are now. I have made multiple attempts to contact Mikhail to confirm whether he will attend or not. I have heard nothing from him. 

 As a result I have sent an Email to Mikhail making it clear that I am assuming he will not attend and there will not be any table space available to him. He has been removed from the exhibitor list. Thus, I think it would be reasonable to conclude that the matter of his attending CanFEST 2009 is closed. 

 What is important is that CanFEST be a successful and fun event for all with no hesitation on anyone's part to attend. CanFEST is an event to help us escape and forget our daily problems, if even for only a few hours. I am hopeful that my handling of this situation, in this way, will give everyone the confidence, opportunity, and comfort level to attend and enjoy what will be a wonderful day with great equipment and even greater friends. Please, make the effort to join us and be a part of the Head-Fi community in Charlotte on 2/21/09. I look forward to seeing as many of you here as possible.
 Danny
 Organizer--CanFEST 2009

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f24/of...2009-a-360873/_

 


 This seems wrong to me. Had everyone else who planned to show their wares responded, indicating they would attend? Was Mikhail the only one who hadn't responded? 

 Or was the question asked of him based solely on this thread, with the action taken based, again, on this (or other similar) thread?

 I haven't read through all the pages; just some here and there, but I get the gist. But something tells me that for every customer Mikhail has pissed off and (possibly) wronged, there are countless others who are happy with their purchase and ownership of a SP amp. And if he was going to exhibit his amps, isn't it a disservice to other show-goers who wanted to listen to one for themselves?

 Just because a couple of people got really bad burgers and fries at Red Robin and got into a pissing match with the manager and vowed to never, ever eat there again doesn't mean that others have had the same experience, does it? I've been there a few times and I might not have been the happiest with the service a time or two, but I've always enjoyed my meal and considered it money well spent.

 Others might feel the same way.

 So if you chose to blacklist...I mean exclude SP from attending simply due to their (Mikhail) not following the guidelines and procedures that were put out, I say Kudos to you. However, if you felt pressured, however slight, from this thread and took the actions you did, I'd say you need to grow a pair.

 Mamoru


----------



## foo_me

dude...read the entire thread before u say something like above.
 and if u still feel the same after reading the thread, then guess i can just ignore you.


----------



## brotherlen

Why am I angry after seeing the amp photos?


----------



## thebathingape

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *brotherlen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Why am I angry after seeing the amp photos?_

 

I guess you would feel the same if you bought a Ferrari, opened the bonnet and there was a 2nd hand 1.2 litre Fiat engine inside


----------



## vvanrij

Wow.. just wow, after seeing the pictures. I wish the buyers of singlepower all the luck, and really hope for them they get a full refund, and still with that, it must have been (is) a horrible experience.


----------



## markmaxx

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mamoru* 
_Just because a couple of people got really bad burgers and fries at Red Robin and got into a pissing match with the manager and vowed to never, ever eat there again doesn't mean that others have had the same experience, does it? I've been there a few times and I might not have been the happiest with the service a time or two, but I've always enjoyed my meal and considered it money well spent. Others might feel the same way._

 

 You are right about the bad burger.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But, I liked the other posters analogy, About the ferrari. What would someone have to do to be unwelcome in your eyes? He put cheep Junk parts in a members new $17,000 amp. that he has been waiting for, forever. (I personaly think this is criminal) ""Can we talk about growing some""Then he asked for more money!!!! "What if you paid $17,000 for that burger"

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mamoru* 
_
 So if you chose to blacklist...I mean exclude SP from attending simply due to their (Mikhail) not following the guidelines and procedures that were put out, I say Kudos to you. However, if you felt pressured, however slight, from this thread and took the actions you did, I'd say you need to grow a pair.

 Mamoru_

 

 Pressure? Mikhail *IS* cheeting people here out of thousands of dollars.


----------



## mark_h

A little off topic but a similar vein, a recent adjudication by the ASA in favor of the consumer vs.

Russ Andrews Accessories Ltd

 I am sorry for those that have been robbed by this crook but really do something about it, for your own peace of mind and the security of future consumers of Singlepower. I emailed the guy about an amp last week he got in touch with me the same day with a price list, criminal. Thanks for posting those photos saved me a lot of plane fairs.


----------



## mbd2884

Agreed. His post was out completely out of ignorance. 

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *foo_me* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_dude...read the entire thread before u say something like above.
 and if u still feel the same after reading the thread, then guess i can just ignore you._


----------



## QQQ

Still everyone's claimed how great it sounds before they ever looked on the insides.
 I guess it's what makes high-end business great(for manufacturers).


----------



## mmwwhats

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *QQQ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Still everyone's claimed how great it sounds before they ever looked on the insides.
 I guess it's what makes high-end business great(for manufacturers)._

 

I know people keep quoting the pics from 2003, but do any current owners mind taking pics of the insides of some SP tube amps. Considering that this amp seemed to be his first SS amp, maybe that's why it looks liks *****. Curious to know if SPs tube amps are just as ridiculous.... not defending, just curious


----------



## Beefy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mmwwhats* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I know people keep quoting the pics from 2003, but do any current owners mind taking pics of the insides of some SP tube amps. Considering that this amp seemed to be his first SS amp, maybe that's why it looks liks *****. Curious to know if SPs tube amps are just as ridiculous.... not defending, just curious_

 

There were some...... interesting...... photos of the internals of Elephas' ES-1 earlier in the thread but unfortunately, photobucket isn't playing nice.

 There are other photos about the place that I could link to showing questionable workmanship from Singlepower, but the person hosting them likely doesn't want to get involved.


----------



## grawk

It's fair to say that there have been some amps from singlepower that look great internally, and some that look bad. That people continued to trust and defend mikhail despite the amp wars isn't a failing. What's going on with Mikhail lately isn't the same thing at all. It's a lot closer to fraud.


----------



## AudioDwebe

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *markmaxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You are right about the bad burger.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But, I liked the other posters analogy, About the ferrari. What would someone have to do to be unwelcome in your eyes? He put cheep Junk parts in a members new $17,000 amp. that he has been waiting for, forever. (I personaly think this is criminal) ""Can we talk about growing some""Then he asked for more money!!!! "What if you paid $17,000 for that burger"

 Pressure? Mikhail *IS* cheeting people here out of thousands of dollars._

 

I acknowledged in my post that he might have wronged some customers, but that doesn't, in my opinion, negate the countless others who have been happy with his product or service and by eliminating him from the meet, the organizer has negated the possibility of someone who was curious about the SP amp from hearing one for themselves. 

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mbd2884* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Agreed. His post was out completely out of ignorance._

 

Ignorant? How so? Because I didn't read the previous 77 pages of posts in their entirety? If that's the reason, you're right, I admit to ignorance. 

 But I think anyone reading just a few pages here and there can put two and two together and come up with four.


----------



## The Monkey

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *AudioDwebe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_But I think anyone reading just a few pages here and there can put two and two together and come up with four._

 

Then why did you get five?


----------



## tyrion

The idea that Mikhail/SP should be permitted to show his wares at a meet because after all he hasn't screwed all his customers is one of the dumbest things I've read on HF in a while. The guy has so screwed so many people that he lost the right to use HF or a meet to market his products. Someone actually believes that he should be given a venue to try to secure more customers who may end up with a working amp and some that will not end up with a working amp based upon his latest antics? He has so abused the trust of this community that the fact that anyone would defend his actions at this point and his right to be at a meet is insulting to every member of this community he has abused.

 Let's not forget that there will be some that may attend these meets with the idea of confronting Mikhail. It would not be fair to the members or other exhibitors attending if such a confrontation turned ugly.

 I don't care if his next product sounds like angels licking my ears, I wouldn't go near it. If someone wants to give him a second chance, I have no problem with that but perhaps we should be sure he is taking care of those that have not been satisfied before we begin that discussion.


----------



## Towert7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The idea that Mikhail/SP should be permitted to show his wares at a meet because after all he hasn't screwed all his customers is one of the dumbest things I've read on HF in a while. The guy has so screwed so many people that he lost the right to use HF or a meet to market his products. Someone actually believes that he should be given a venue to try to secure more customers who may end up with a working amp and some that will not end up with a working amp based upon his latest antics? He has so abused the trust of this community that the fact that anyone would defend his actions at this point and his right to be at a meet is insulting to every member of this community he has abused._

 

This is the best summary of my feelings I have read in a long time regarding this issue.


----------



## Sherwood

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *AudioDwebe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I acknowledged in my post that he might have wronged some customers, but that doesn't, in my opinion, negate the countless others who have been happy with his product or service and by eliminating him from the meet, the organizer has negated the possibility of someone who was curious about the SP amp from hearing one for themselves._

 

This is grossly misleading. First, potential customers still have the chance to hear an SP amp, as attendees are free to bring theirs. Mikhail's ban is not a ban on all his products, just a warning to new customers.

 Also, I feel it's really "pooh-pooh'ing" a serious problem when you refer to the numerous, high-profile instances of Mikhail delivering broken products, products significantly not as described, shoddy craftsmanship, delays of more than two years, deceptive shipping dates, and general misfeasance. He has more than wronged these customers, and they are more than "some".

 Even if the majority of Mikhail's amps are great products, and the majority of his customers are happy, these incidents need to be taken seriously. I don't think prohibiting him from attending meets is untoward, considering.


----------



## grawk

There are a significant number of people in pyramid schemes that make money. Does this mean that the people on the bottom who get screwed should be ignored?


----------



## immtbiker

This is true. In any pyramid structured business, the only hope that people on the bottom can have, is that soon, there will be a new bottom layer and they will move up to the next level where there's hope that their investment will pay off.


----------



## Sherwood

Most of the folks getting the short end of the stick here seem to be those with the most outlandish statement amps, though. 

 That would make SP more of a "Cone" scheme. That doesn't seem very structurally sound, to say the least.


----------



## PhilS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *QQQ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Still everyone's claimed how great it sounds before they ever looked on the insides._

 

Yeah, that's what's most important to me -- how it looks on the inside. One time I was listening to one of my favorite albums on an amp I borrowed from a friend, but it sounded really harsh and shrill, with no bottom end, but then I looked inside, and it was beautifully constructed, so retroactively I decided the music sounded awesome. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Seriously, I am not suggesting one should entirely discount the quality of construction issue with any amps built by SP , but I find completely silly the notion that SP amps from back in the day sound like krap, and people were just duped, which they would not have been if only they had looked inside.

 There is a serious problem with what Mikhail has done, but people keep extrapolating the problem to people, equipment, and areas that it doesn't involve.

 EDIT: Agree 100% regarding keeping Mikhail out of the meet. That does seem like a no brainer.


----------



## vvanrij

True PhilS, however it is curious that some people may have suffered from the placebo affect, by 'having a great amp, a singlepower' and loving the sound, while they infact may have been listening to a beautifull box full of crap. I have no idea how the other SP's are built, its just that those pictures posted 4 pages ago, are showing some real crap imo (especially the power supply).


----------



## QQQ

Quote:


 beautifull box full of crap 
 

HI vvanrij!
 The problem is the box even not beautiful. Looks like a amateur DIY. There's a lot of creations in DIY section which looks much better than SP.


----------



## PhilS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vvanrij* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_True PhilS, however it is curious that some people may have suffered from the placebo affect, by 'having a great amp, a singlepower' and loving the sound, while they infact may have been listening to a beautifull box full of crap. I have no idea how the other SP's are built, its just that those pictures posted 4 pages ago, are showing some real crap imo (especially the power supply)._

 

I understand the phenomenon of the placebo effect, and I don't deny its existence. What I categorically reject is the notion that the experienced audiophiles who purchased SP amps "back in the day" were duped into believing they sounded good when they did not. Perhaps a few listeners who bought some SP amps had their judgment colored by all the praise heaped upon the products. But I don't believe for a second that long-time and respected Head Fi-er's like Tom Hankins, sacdlover (Earl) and many of the others of that ilk were fooled at all.

 Nor do I believe I have been duped. I know what my SP tube amp sounds like and I have listened to it and compared it with quite a few other amps over the past few years, and I am willing to accept for purposes of argument that if I opened it up it would look like spaghetti inside, or whatever. But it sounds great, and if it didn't, I have the financial wherewithal to replace it with something that costs 10 times as much without a moment's thought. And yet I still have it, and intend to keep it for a long time.

 OJ, who is no doubt a murderer and a complete scumbag, was nevertheless a great running back in his day, and nothing he's done since changes that particular fact. Many or all of Mikhail's tube amps (I'll confine it to that for now) sounded and continue to sound awesome, and the fact that some of his construction techniques have been subject to criticism then and now, or the fact that he has ripped people off, does not change how the "good" amps sound.


----------



## vvanrij

Yes I get your point, and I didn't mean to offend anyone. Its just that if it then isn't placebo, and they really did/do sound good (while looking like crap inside), then maybe it doesn't matter that its crap inside? Afterall we buy it or listening pleasure. Don't get me wrong, for a product this price this is offcourse outragous, it just looks like it could have been done alot cheaper (from the looks of the photos)?


----------



## grawk

The problem is that he sent that amp back for specific changes, and upon opening the power supply, it became obvious that the specific changes weren't in fact done.


----------



## mbd2884

You know what I find upsetting? Its great you and a few others had a great experience with Mikhail's service and got units that sound great.

 But you still imply that there are a few people who are not being truthful about their miserable experience. Even sounds as if you are saying that when people started having problems back in 2003, that those were fabricated. To me you are implying that others further back were lying about their experience and that Mikhail's lying and cheating is only a very recent event. Whereas I think more and more people are realizing that Mikhail's behavior can be traced back much further, and what others used to think were just fabrications were not.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PhilS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yeah, that's what's most important to me -- how it looks on the inside. One time I was listening to one of my favorite albums on an amp I borrowed from a friend, but it sounded really harsh and shrill, with no bottom end, but then I looked inside, and it was beautifully constructed, so retroactively I decided the music sounded awesome. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Seriously, I am not suggesting one should entirely discount the quality of construction issue with any amps built by SP , but I find completely silly the notion that SP amps from back in the day sound like krap, and people were just duped, which they would not have been if only they had looked inside.

 There is a serious problem with what Mikhail has done, but people keep extrapolating the problem to people, equipment, and areas that it doesn't involve.

 EDIT: Agree 100% regarding keeping Mikhail out of the meet. That does seem like a no brainer._


----------



## PhilS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vvanrij* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ Don't get me wrong, for a product this price this is offcourse outrageous, it just looks like it could have been done a lot cheaper (from the looks of the photos)?_

 

Agree 100%. The "older" amps though were typically less expensive, unless you went for balanced or the top of the line amps. My Supra was only $1,500, or something like that, including the tubes, and I seem to recall that the PPX3 and the MPX (or whatever) were under $1K.

 P.S. No offense taken.


----------



## PhilS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mbd2884* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You know what I find upsetting? Its great you and a few others had a great experience with Mikhail's service and got units that sound great.

 But you still imply that there are a few people who are not being truthful about their miserable experience. Even sounds as if you are saying that when people started having problems back in 2003, that those were fabricated. 

 Just because you had such a great experience does not mean you should be belittling other people's intelligence and experiences. You should be just glad you did not have to suffer as so many others have. Just be glad that Mikhail sold you something he said he would and not some power source with wallwarts inside.

 Its this kind of continuous disbelief and slight implication that some people are exaggerating their awful experience that allows for some hope that a future customer will say, hey maybe it won't happen to me, but end up losing thousands and gain a lot of stress._

 

What are you talking about, my brother? It sounds like you have me confused with someone else. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm not implying anyone has not been truthful about *their actual *experience, I'm not suggesting that there were absolutely no problems back in 2003, and I'm not saying anyone who has *personally *experienced problems with Mikhail has exaggerated. And I haven't "belittled" anyone's intelligence. Frankly, I don't even know what you're talking about.

 What I have said -- without repeating everything -- is that Mikhail's tube amps built back in the day sounded great and still do, and that this was not a matter of placebo. I've also suggested that, IMO, people are taking very legitimate concerns over this serious problem and extrapolating them to other areas -- which is human nature. (We've had suggestions in the past few pages that all of his amps had the walwart power supply -- which appears to be wrong -- and that other Head Fi-er's are somehow in league with Mikhail -- which appears to be ridiculous.) I've also made it clear several times that I think what Mikhail is doing is absolutely wrong, that this is a tragedy, and that he shouldn't be allowed to attend the international meet. 

 Please re-read what I've *actually *said, and if you have a problem with anything specific that I've said, let me know and I'll respond.


----------



## AudioDwebe

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The idea that Mikhail/SP should be permitted to show his wares at a meet because after all he hasn't screwed all his customers is one of the dumbest things I've read on HF in a while. The guy has so screwed so many people that he lost the right to use HF or a meet to market his products. Someone actually believes that he should be given a venue to try to secure more customers who may end up with a working amp and some that will not end up with a working amp based upon his latest antics? He has so abused the trust of this community that the fact that anyone would defend his actions at this point and his right to be at a meet is insulting to every member of this community he has abused.

 Let's not forget that there will be some that may attend these meets with the idea of confronting Mikhail. It would not be fair to the members or other exhibitors attending if such a confrontation turned ugly.

 I don't care if his next product sounds like angels licking my ears, I wouldn't go near it. If someone wants to give him a second chance, I have no problem with that but perhaps we should be sure he is taking care of those that have not been satisfied before we begin that discussion._

 

Why does the idea have to be "dumb"? Why couldn't you just disagree with it and state your reasons why? 

 Is it "he screwed so many people" or is it "he screwed so many (of the wrong) people" that he was banned? It seems to me the majority of the people who want to put a pitch fork into him are the ones who ordered uber-expensive custom units; generally the more senior members or those with more discretionary income or both.

 And who are you, or anyone else for that matter, to speak for the "community"? I disagree with you. Does that mean I'm no longer a part of the "community"?

 As for the potential confrontation that might have turned ugly, isn't it also possible that a civilized discussion could have taken place with the parties coming to some sort of a mutual agreement. Granted, similar discussions have (apparently) happened in the past with poor results, but maybe this time could have been the one that resolved their differences.

 If anyone feels insulted due to my opinions, so be it. I'm sure they're all grown enough to not lose any sleep over what I have to say. After all, it's just an opinion of one member and I've not once denied they've had real issues.


----------



## Wodgy

The pyramid scheme analogy that some people are using is probably somewhat accurate. Pyramid schemes accumulate momentum because the people who get involved early _do_ benefit, and those benefits attract more customers.

 Mikhail's early amps were both relatively inexpensive and very good sounding (though of questionable construction until the PCB-based designs). Mikhail took advantage of the situation and the positive feedback from those who got involved early to build a larger and larger customer base while he simultaneously kept increasing his prices and reeling in bigger and bigger fish willing to spend big money on custom amps.

 It's very unlikely in my mind that Mikhail started the whole game with the intention that it would be a scam, but it's interesting how the dynamics evolved to become very close to one. At some point he must have made the personal decision that pawning off low quality, often misrepresented stuff for extremely high prices was an acceptable business practice.


----------



## DannyB

All other exhibitors have confirmed their attendance in a timely manner. Mikhail is outside the rules/time limit for commercial exhibiting confirmation by not having the courtesy of responding either in the affirmative or otherwise.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Wodgy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It's very unlikely in my mind that Mikhail started the whole game with the intention that it would be a scam, but it's interesting how the dynamics evolved to become very close to one. At some point he must have made the personal decision that pawning off low quality, often misrepresented stuff for extremely high prices was an acceptable business practice._

 

Obviously I, or anybody, for that matter, cannot speak about the financial situation of anyone else. However, it's quite normal, during a financial crunch, to take the current money that is coming in to pay off the hardships that were acquired from earlier days, in the hopes of someday catching up.

 It is how predatory mortgage lending gained momentum.

 It is also the the textbook definition for credit card holders who owe thousands of $ that make up a large part of our current population. Actually, unless you pay off you balance every month, it is the best example possible of "Robbing Peter to pay Paul".

 In reality, living paycheck to paycheck is the epitome of our own pyramids.
 The only difference, is that with credit cards and unrealistic outstanding mortgage debt, the only person that we are hurting is ourselves.

 That's where the dividing moralistic line gets drawn in the sand.


----------



## subtle

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Icarium* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_And this is when I discover that I might have overpaid a bit.





_


----------



## john_jcb

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Wodgy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It's very unlikely in my mind that Mikhail started the whole game with the intention that it would be a scam, but it's interesting how the dynamics evolved to become very close to one. At some point he must have made the personal decision that pawning off low quality, often misrepresented stuff for extremely high prices was an acceptable business practice._

 

We saw 3 of the early amps at the Chicago meet in the Spring of 2003. Not one of the amps arrived in working condition. 2 of the 3 were repaired on site and the other one never worked. The workmanship on all 3 was very poor, and the soldering was horrendous with excessive solder, improper terminations and cold solder joints. If I remember correct re soldering corrected 2 of the amp problems. Safety issues were also seen where the capacitors were not properly supported and if bumped could have very easily shorted to the chassis. Unfortunately I think the low quality has been there from the beginning with the PCB based amps being an improvement. From the beginning the lure of a better sounding amp has had people paying exorbitant amounts for a simple component change. I must say that both of the amps sounded very good but even then they seemed overpriced when you look at the insides and the types of components used. I am afraid I looked at the amps with the eye of an engineer and was immediately turned off by them. After the meet I had conversations with Mikhail about the safety issues and he agreed and made modifications, I believe, in future units. 
 The misrepresentations were there from the beginning beginning if you recall with the claim that the amps were single ended and original designs. Very few people wanted to listen as they were swayed more by the lure of a good sounding amp.


----------



## mark_h

Photography & Design Videos | Stockvault.net - Leader Electronics Wall Wart Noise - Better Example
http://www.lei.com.tw/main.htm
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Leader-Electro...3286.m63.l1177


----------



## markmaxx

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *john_jcb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_We saw 3 of the early amps at the Chicago meet in the Spring of 2003. Not one of the amps arrived in working condition. 2 of the 3 were repaired on site and the other one never worked. The workmanship on all 3 was very poor, and the soldering was horrendous with excessive solder, improper terminations and cold solder joints. If I remember correct re soldering corrected 2 of the amp problems. Safety issues were also seen where the capacitors were not properly supported and if bumped could have very easily shorted to the chassis. Unfortunately I think the low quality has been there from the beginning with the PCB based amps being an improvement. From the beginning the lure of a better sounding amp has had people paying exorbitant amounts for a simple component change. I must say that both of the amps sounded very good but even then they seemed overpriced when you look at the insides and the types of components used. I am afraid I looked at the amps with the eye of an engineer and was immediately turned off by them. After the meet I had conversations with Mikhail about the safety issues and he agreed and made modifications, I believe, in future units. 
 The misrepresentations were there from the beginning beginning if you recall with the claim that the amps were single ended and original designs. Very few people wanted to listen as they were swayed more by the lure of a good sounding amp._

 

My Supra Extreme XLR is 2 years old. What do you think of his work at this point?


----------



## mbd2884

DISGUSTING


----------



## Wodgy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *markmaxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My Supra Extreme XLR is 2 years old. What do you think of his work at this point?








_

 

That's much better work than Mikhail's earliest point-to-point amps. So he did improve there. There are no immediately obvious safety issues that I can see, though the use of adhesive tags as structural connection points some will probably take issue with. It still falls below the work of most point-to-point commercial tube amp builders (with some notorious exceptions, like ASL).


----------



## pompon

Wow ... lol ... He don't seem to like to put parts in order.

 I should open my Dragon and take somes pictures too ...


----------



## Beefy

Its sad, because P2P can be such a beautiful thing


----------



## paara

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mbd2884* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_DISGUSTING_

 

Well even though it is most the cleanest look, I'll have to disagree with "disgusting" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Function or form what is most important? Here the shortest signal paths have been chosen. I think that is a okay look, It wouldn't be somthing you would show off, but from a practical point of view it is good. 

 But creating a "clean" tube amp is not as difficult as a ss.
 And it wouldn't take much to create a much better look.

 EDIT: After looking at the picture above (Woo something) I kind of disagree with myself. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It is NOT okay, and disgusting is the right word...


----------



## Beefy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *paara* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Function or form what is most important? Here the shortest signal paths have been choosen. I think that is a okay look, It wouldn't be somthing you would show off, but from a practical point of view it is good._

 

Perhaps...... but just imagine trying to troubleshoot the thing if/when something goes wrong. What a nightmare!

  Quote:


 EDIT: After looking at the picture above (Woo something) I kind of disagree with myself. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 

Woo GES - just the first example I could find


----------



## paara

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Beefy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Perhaps...... but just imagine trying to troubleshoot the thing if/when something goes wrong. What a nightmare!

 Woo GES - just the first example I could find 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Yes, I agree, There is no need for such a mess... The few milimeters of cable wont make any difference what so ever. 

 Woo is pretty... mmmmmmmm


----------



## immtbiker

Is the Woo GES a version of a Kevin Gilmore design?


----------



## Beefy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is the Woo GES a version of a Kevin Gilmore design?_

 

I believe so. There is a statement on the product page to that effect here along with a link to the original schematic.


----------



## Icarium

Dan,

 We specifically use very closely selected components to allow for use of
 no negative feedback designs in most of our amplifiers due to the fact
 that the designs are the most open and the very best sonically. You
 cannot attain the level of purity and performance with the use of
 negative feedback. You yourself loved the performance of the unit before
 and you clearly loved it over anything else you have heard. This is
 still the case. The design is proven and it is clearly a superior
 amplifier in every way to any of those available. If you recall the
 response of everyone at the Head-Fi meet at Richard's hotel you'll
 remember that everyone loved it. Most who heard the amplifier even
 stated that it was the finest they have ever heard anywhere.


 Next, let's review the various details of the unit.


 In terms of the casework the number of hours and level of effort spent
 on this was far above anything we've ever done prior. The entire case
 itself was hand polished and produced to a level of perfection that
 included material flatness that exceeds precision to less than 0.001”
 across the entire surface of the plates. This made it possible to
 engrave the labeling to a level of .0008” below the surface of the
 anodized material. This was a feat that required hundreds of hours of
 labor for the chassis itself. Don't forget that the entire case was
 designed from the ground up using multiple CAD renderings, a redesign of
 the corner posts and a unique overall design that was made specifically
 for this model. The engravings were made using a vertical CNC milling
 machine with a 30,000 rpm 6:1 speed accelerator and a .0015” wide end
 mill. This required coming up with a novel method of setup and execution
 of the engravings performed to such a superior level of quality.


 Now, for the implementation of the revolutionary design concepts in the
 SS-1, keep in mind that this was the first of it's kind ever made. The
 unit required many months of R&D to attain a level of circuit
 performance that to this day has not been replicated by anyone else to
 my knowledge. The required R&D to make such a circuit is the primary
 reason that you're hearing others make reference to the fact that they
 cannot keep the sound consistent with respect to environmental factors
 and other factors, since no one else has put the design time into
 figuring this out. The circuit in the SS-1 stays stable and consistent
 over time, etc.


 The entire circuit, of the amplification section was built, tested and
 designed to provide a perfect sonic profile leading to a uniquely
 detailed, open, and realistic sound.


 The advent of the Square Wave and other Solid State amplifies that came
 after, are based on this design study and implementation with many
 aspects learned from the creation of the SS-1.


 With respect to what was done for repair and upgrading of the amplifier
 it is as follows:



 Removal and reassembly of the power supply circuit, due to the fact that
 it was completely damaged from the shipping to us. The case was severely
 damaged on the PS and fasteners were sheared completely in many areas.

 New design development on the new circuits that can be installed in the
 PS.

 Replacement of several circuit boards in the amplification section.

 Testing and examination of the entire circuit in the amplification
 section.

 Auditioning, burn-in of the new components and tuning of the circuit.

 Reconfiguration of the power and resistive selector switches in the SS-1


 Rebuilding of the power supply, and design of a new power supply design
 for the PS itself. This is not installed in the unit due to the fact
 that I had installed a new battery hybrid supply in the unit, and
 subsequently you did not want to cover the expense of the new supply. It
 was removed and replaced with the power units you have in the PS. I
 would of liked to have installed the other components back in the
 supply, but simply did not have the time to do so. Based on your
 handling the situation and backlash of what you were posting, all I
 wanted to do was get the amp to you as fast as I could. This was not
 intended to turn out this way, but I made this decision to send the unit
 this way to just get it back to you quickly.


 I propose that we do this:


 When I visit you this weekend I will do the following:


 Bring with me several of the power supply types and circuits so that we
 can install, listen to the unit, and tune it to your liking. This would
 allow you input and evaluation of the sonics as I built it.


 Feel free to contact Tom Hankins and he will tell you that this is best
 way to do this. He also participated in the process and is very happy
 with the results. He now has the best preamp he's ever heard, and is
 very happy with the results.

 And my responses:

 Okay let's clarify a few things. First of all...


 "The circuit in the SS-1 stays stable and consistent
 over time, etc."

 I complained to you even before I fried it that a channel imbalance would occur and sometimes not go away unless I left it alone for hours.

 Moreover single ended performance was atrociously noisy. There was essentially no reason to ever use the amp single ended. Balanced it performed reasonably well, but single ended it was profoundly terrible.

 The tunable section had noise on the left channel.

 None of these things imply a stable circuit.

 So the 1750 went towards the items you mentioned:


 "Removal and reassembly of the power supply circuit, due to the fact that
 it was completely damaged from the shipping to us. The case was severely
 damaged on the PS and fasteners were sheared completely in many areas."

 This is a shipping issue we both agreed that it was well packed. You should have notified me so I could file a claim or you should have filed the claim yourself. You neglected to mention a single thing until months after you had the amp. Moreover was the power supply reassembled as is it was when I originally had it or is the mess that is in there your slap dashed replacement?


 "New design development on the new circuits that can be installed in the
 PS."

 Okay great, but you didn't seem to put this in based on your comments later in your list. So you charged me for this even though I saw nothing? I don't get it. How much did this designing cost? Break it down for me.

 "Replacement of several circuit boards in the amplification section.:"

 Okay how much exactly did this cost.. parts and labor. Break it down for me.


 "Testing and examination of the entire circuit in the amplification
 section."

 Okay how much did this cost. Break it down for me. Tell me how many hrs was spent on this. Does this mean after you repair the two capacitors that the amp will function perfectly without any issues? If there are any issues do I get a refund for this?


 "Auditioning, burn-in of the new components and tuning of the circuit."

 How much does this cost? How much time was spent on this? Break it down for me. So then you can guarantee things like there will be no channel imbalance and that single ended performance will sound great? If not then what does that mean.


 "Reconfiguration of the power and resistive selector switches in the SS-1"

 Okay how long did this take and how much did this cost? To be honest I never used that stuff expect to try and deal with channel imbalance. If you had gone over what you were going to do with the amp before doing it I would have told you to not spend any time here. But you did not discuss with me what you were going to do.


 "Rebuilding of the power supply, and design of a new power supply design
 for the PS itself. This is not installed in the unit due to the fact
 that I had installed a new battery hybrid supply in the unit, and
 subsequently you did not want to cover the expense of the new supply. It
 was removed and replaced with the power units you have in the PS. I
 would of liked to have installed the other components back in the
 supply, but simply did not have the time to do so. Based on your
 handling the situation and backlash of what you were posting, all I
 wanted to do was get the amp to you as fast as I could. This was not
 intended to turn out this way, but I made this decision to send the unit
 this way to just get it back to you quickly."

 Okay you never told me that you had a new design for the power supply that you wanted to put in. You never quoted me a cost. The only thing I heard was that what you had done so far was $1750 and that you had started putting in a battery thing. I told you I did not want the battery thing because I didn't want to deal with replacing it and I did not feel the cost was worth it. But it went in there anyway. If you wanted to save cost/time you should have taken it out or not even put it in in the first place as I told you I did not want it even before you had put it in (Unless you deceived me and had put it in even before telling me about it).

 And I rushed you Mikhail? Do you remember sending me this email.

 SPA
 to me

 show details 10/16/08


 Reply


 Dan,

 I have about 90% of the work done on the amplifier. A little power
 supply work left and to go through the mosfets. The amplifier is
 working well with the power supply repaired. I still need to replace
 the volume control power section in the PS itself. I ran the volume
 power from a bench supply, but that's not a big deal. It would be great
 to beef up the PS a bit and apply some of the changes that I've made
 since the amp was built. It is a superb sounding amp, and can sound even
 better with a few changes to the supply.

 I'll get back to the amp by Tuesday, and continue testing and going
 through it. What happened that lead up to the power supply not working?
 Can't remember the details of exactly what happened, but, I had to
 replace two of the transformers and the wiring to them. There are 8
 transformers in the power supply. Did the power supply ever get dropped
 by chance? The two transformers on the left side were shifted a bit,
 but that had to take a lot of force to do since the metal retainers got
 bent. I've added a second set of retainers, and it would take a serious
 impact from about 10 feet to do anything to it."

 Note this was nearly 2 months after you received the amp.. the first time I heard about the damage due to shipping. Moreover you said you were 90 percent done with the amp and that was a little over 3 months after I received it. So how did I rush you? I understand you have a business to run and other amps to work on, but you were the one who told me it was almost done and you NEVER gave me a serious estimate for how much longer you needed to do a good job. You simply told me that I would be satisfied with what I get. I continuously asked you.. did you do a good job? Will I be satisfied? You said I would be. I can quote more emails if you'd like. If you had simply said... I need X amount of time and Y amount of money to do something that will actually satisfy you then I would have given you that.

 Moreover I didn't make my first substantive post on head-fi until 12-08-2008, 04:38 PM

 I link to it here:
Where is Singlepower? Where is Mikhail? - Page 48 - Head-Fi: Covering Headphones, Earphones and Portable Audio

 My first post on head-case was later on 12-11-2008, 05:44 AM:
  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Icarium* 
_Well to clarify I am reasonably sure the 1750 doesn't include the battery upgrade thing. He said something like he might be able to include it but he isn't sure. I don't know. I'm not particularly interested. I've never been super interested in battery type things since replacing it is a hassle esp if I have to go through him. 

 1750 I guess isn't a totally ridiculous number if he really had to replace all the transformers and a multitude of other things + upgrades and labor... given the original cost to the amp.

 I dunno. It is just more than I expected and hoped... and it's a lot to swallow without something in my hands and no idea when I will have something in my hands.

 I also worry that I may not get what was promised or paid for. It is perfectly believable that a guy that's as on the edge as he seems to be these days to cut corners esp with me breathing down his neck... but I hope that won't be the case. That's why I'm trying to stick with the... "Take extra time if you need it, but deliver something I genuinely will be satisfied with and meet the deadline you give me." and why I tacked on an extra week to the latest deadline he's given me.

 I don't want to be yet another dude who has guilt tripped him into giving me free upgrades/work, although I would not say that it is a wrong thing to do esp when you get the olde extra year tacked onto turn around time + the freaky getting back different amps thing. 

 I do want to compensate him fairly for his time and parts, but it's tough to judge what that is. More so without seeing a before and after or really anything at all. Of course that is partially on me._

 

This was nearly 2 months after you said the amp is 90 percent done. How could I have rushed you to the point where you had to throw together some crappy wall wart power supply if what you told me before was true? Moreover how did you have time to experiment with a battery power supply that I explicitly told you I did not want when you could have been putting in the design?

 I would like to let you resolve my issue... but I need a detailed explanation of what you are going to do to do so. Plus I need an answer to all my questions about regarding cost of materials/cost of labor and time spent for each of the items you listed.

 I would also like a total with regards to cost of labor, cost of parts and time spent. If the answers to the questions I ask are satisfactory then perhaps we can work something out. If not then I refer to the previous solutions I mentioned in my previous email.

 Addendum:

 Also when I first called you to tell you about my issues I asked you about it and you said it would only cost several hundred dollars and that would only cover parts and you would not charge me for labor. It seemed at the time like this was a compromise because the damage was my fault, but presumably the amp was under some sort of service coverage as it is still a fairly new amp. Moreover some of the work that Sleestack paid you for was NOT completed re: crossfeed circuit and the dynamics dial. Did you subtract the cost of designing/implementing and testing that stuff out of the total? If so how much would the cost breakdown for that be (Time spent/cost of labor/cost of parts).

 I am pretty certain that that stuff still isnt in there.. which is fine, but you were paid for that.

 My expectations of a business that is repairing something of mine is that when you receive the amp that you deliver to me in a timely manner a cost estimate and a breakdown of what is broken and what needs to be done to fix it. You didn't give me this information up front.. you only gave it to me after the fact.

 I understand this was a custom piece (Until you made more SS-1s), but you should still have been able to give me a range plus told me what parts and labor costs would be. If your earlier promise of no charge for labor was unrealistic then you should have been up front about that. Yet I got nothing except an undetailed invoice that for all I know was fabricated from thin air.

 You can either give me a detailed breakdown like I asked in the previous email and this one... or I can go to a third party and have everything you listed verified to fulfill any obligation I need for my credit card dispute. Your call.


 NOTE: Yeah I noticed the inconsistency where I mention that he didn't mention this power supply design and the email I quoted where he mentions beefing up the power supply and applying some changes... In my defense that I don't think is enough to imply a redesign like he describes and he never mentioned cost. I can dig through my my ~200 other emails I exchanged with him to try and substantiate this, but I think I'll wait til if my credit card company requires me to do that. Rationally speaking (Unless you think I am trying to deceive yall) if he had really mentioned it more then what's in that one email and/or a price I would have remembered it. 

 The only thing I remember was in a phone conversation after he had already begun putting in the battery pack that it would normally be ~1200 dollars to have that put in but he could maybe do it for 300. I don't know if putting in a battery pack = redesign, but I feel like it doesnt considering I do have this battery pack I don't want and wall warts as well.


----------



## markmaxx

wow what a mess! I have to read this again!


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Beefy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I believe so. There is a statement on the product page to that effect here along with a link to the original schematic._

 

Thanks Beefy. I have a GES also. Actually the first model that came out after the prototype. I don't recall it saying on Jack's website that it was a KG design when I bought mine, but someone told me it was during a NYC meet. So, now it is confirmed. I never opened mine up so it was a pleasant surprise to see the photo in this thread.
 I absolutely love my GES, especially for the price, and it was greatly improved with some tubes I got from Mitch (Braillediver). 
 Between the design, which seems like a nice K-I-S-S design, and Jack's beautiful chassis, it's definitely a keeper.

 Dan, I am sorry to hear of how much hardship you have gone through up to this point, with more that has to happen to get this resolved, one way or another.
 I hope that this time next year, it will all be a bad dream that starts to fade away over time.

 This hobby is expensive, but it is supposed to be fun. If we want hassles, we could always find enough at work or with or with our spouses to fill our lifetimes.


----------



## vcoheda

wow dude!

 that post was huge. you write a ton. so what does it all mean. he is going to come out to you personally, rebuild the power supply to something acceptable and fine tune - really, fix - the amp portion so that it works both SE and Bal without distortion or imbalance. is that right? it would not excuse the disaster of a thing he sent you, but it would help. that's for sure.


----------



## lmilhan

3 words come to mind while reading through this thread:

 "Class Action Lawsuit".


----------



## earwicker7

Wow. Holy screw**g wow.

 I thought my debacle with Rudistor was bad. My nightmare was a dream compared to this nonsense. I totally sympathize with you... it's SO easy to fall prey to "Nice Guy on the Other End of the Phone/Email" syndrome; had I just said "No... damn it... refund... end of discussion" I would have saved myself months of hassle.


----------



## alexboo12

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *lmilhan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_3 words come to mind while reading through this thread:

 "Class Action Lawsuit"._

 

 Yeah. Was wondering if this would consider as mail fraud/scam? 
 Cheers,
 AP


----------



## spritzer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is the Woo GES a version of a Kevin Gilmore design?_

 

It's also similar to the Aristaeus and the HEV90. It isn't a very simple design though compared to something like the Egmont but that's, contrary to the usual audiophile belief, a good thing.


----------



## mbd2884

I agree, that's what anyone would expect from any kind of business where expensive work needs to be done.

 Its hard to believe what Mikhail has written as it has been proven consistently in this thread of his tendency to lie and deceive. I hope he does in fact arrive at your place and fix it to your specification, along with the information you have asked for.

 And yes I know appearance does not mean bad sound. But I think even when spending more than 200 USD for audio gear, its not much to ask that it would be designed and built in a clean, organized and elegant manner. This only shows the customers that the designer put some thought into it, cares how people percieve his work, and put in the effort to make sure that his designs sounds they way he wanted, but also demonstrates his workmanship. 

 So while appearance won't change the sound, its a huge factor I think in audio gear or any expensive product. And the recent photos of SinglePower audio gear is the worst I have seen. And I mean that, the WORST, its just gross. One fun part of this forum is that Head-Fiers post awesome photos of their Amps and DACs and we get to see how they are build inside also. And well SinglePower so far is the most hideous design workmanship I have looked at so far on this forum. No question, flat out most disgusting.

  Quote:


 My expectations of a business that is repairing something of mine is that when you receive the amp that you deliver to me in a timely manner a cost estimate and a breakdown of what is broken and what needs to be done to fix it. You didn't give me this information up front.. you only gave it to me after the fact.


----------



## bhd812

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks Beefy. I have a GES also. Actually the first model that came out after the prototype. I don't recall it saying on Jack's website that it was a KG design when I bought mine, but someone told me it was during a NYC meet. So, now it is confirmed. I never opened mine up so it was a pleasant surprise to see the photo in this thread.
 I absolutely love my GES, especially for the price, and it was greatly improved with some tubes I got from Mitch (Braillediver). 
 Between the design, which seems like a nice K-I-S-S design, and Jack's beautiful chassis, *it's definitely Going to be sold to BHD for very little! Oh how I love the BHD! Along With Low cost sale of my Panerai forsure cause that BHD rox my Sox!! *

 Dan, I am sorry to hear of how much hardship you have gone through up to this point, with more that has to happen to get this resolved, one way or another.
 I hope that this time next year, it will all be a bad dream that starts to fade away over time.

 This hobby is expensive, but it is supposed to be fun. If we want hassles, we could always find enough at work or with or with our spouses to fill our lifetimes._

 


 FIXED!


----------



## lmilhan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mbd2884* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_...I hope he does in fact arrive at your place and fix it to your specification, along with the information you have asked for...._

 


 Even if he does show up and fix things, it is far too little too late. The point is, he shipped that amp in that condition, in hopes that it would never be opened where someone could see the shoddy work he did. If the buyer never opened the amp, he would have never been the wiser. I can only imagine how many people _haven't_ opened their amp, to confirm that all of the upgrades they purchased were indeed done, when in fact, they probably were not. This is fraud, plain and simple. For those who continue to buy amplifiers from this individual, you have my pity.

 It was both interesting and very sad to watch the rise and fall of SP.

 And I agree that it would be a very, VERY bad idea to let Single Power attend any more Head-Fi meets. The potential for that to turn ugly (very highly likely) isn't worth the risk. Not to mention the balls this guy must have to even WANT to attend any more Head-Fi meets.

 I am truly sorry for those who have fallen victim to these practices. And I hope you find a way to get your money back, or get the problems fixed to at least a satisfactory level (but I wouldn't hold my breath if I were you).


----------



## KevM2

I could understand the internals looking like that if those amps were 3 to 4 hundred dollars, but multithousand dollar amps, with some even touching into the tens of thousands, I would think that a certain neatness in workmanship would be mandatory.

 I had no idea that the problems were so frequent though. It seems that some get excellent product and others get an awful one. Could it be that he has people of vastly different skill level building his amps? It's not excusing his behavior at all, but I'm just boggled how some of the $2,000 amps could be built well, but he'd do a rush job on a $10,000+ amp.


----------



## DefectiveAudioComponent

These amplifier pictures show some quite odd designs. I'm usually not scared by horror movies, but these pictures had something horrifying about them when I thought about all those happy head-fiers getting unhappy when opening the nice-looking boxes.

 Does anybody else have one of these amps to share more pictures? Maybe they are not all like that?


----------



## lmilhan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *KevM2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I could understand the internals looking like that if those amps were 3 to 4 hundred dollars..._

 

I vehemently disagree with you there. I see $200 DIY amps sell all the time in the for sale forums, and the craftsmanship of those amps far exceed the mess that is inside of this $15,000 Single Power amp in question. I mean, it looks like a blind 6 year old assembled that amp for God's sake.


  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *KevM2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It seems that some get excellent product and others get an awful one. Could it be that he has people of vastly different skill level building his amps? It's not excusing his behavior at all, but I'm just boggled how some of the $2,000 amps could be built well, but he'd do a rush job on a $10,000+ amp._

 

Like you said, it still wouldn't matter, even if this were the case. Still not an excuse. I don't give a crap who put the amp together, if it was an employee of Single Power, and has the Single Power name on it, then Mikhail should be held responsible. Ever hear of Quality Control? Because apparently Single Power has not.

 We are waaaaayyyy past being able to make any more excuses for this company. At this point in the game, when I see people STILL making excuses for Single Power, or in denial over what Single Power has been pulling these days, it reminds me of a psychological disorder named: Stockholm Syndrome.


 Scray stuff. If you are considering doing business with this company, I implore you to please think twice before flushing your hard earned money down the toilet.

 In the meantime, Mikhail could conceivably be driving around on a shiny new motorcycle that he purchased with the profit he made from the sale of this amp, while the buyer is left holding a bag of crap.

 This is deplorable business practice, and it makes me sick to my stomach. The only thing (in my opinion) that Single Power can do at this point to make things right would be to refund money to everyone effected by this shoddy work, and then close it's doors forever.

 Like I said earlier: Class Action Lawsuit.


----------



## mark_h

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Icarium* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_

 In terms of the casework the number of hours and level of effort spent
 on this was far above anything we've ever done prior. The entire case
 itself was hand polished and produced to a level of perfection that
 included material flatness that exceeds precision to less than 0.001”
 across the entire surface of the plates. This made it possible to
 engrave the labeling to a level of .0008” below the surface of the
 anodized material. This was a feat that required hundreds of hours of
 labor for the chassis itself. Don't forget that the entire case was
 designed from the ground up using multiple CAD renderings, a redesign of
 the corner posts and a unique overall design that was made specifically
 for this model. The engravings were made using a vertical CNC milling
 machine with a 30,000 rpm 6:1 speed accelerator and a .0015” wide end
 mill. This required coming up with a novel method of setup and execution
 of the engravings performed to such a superior level of quality.
_

 

Hmm. I am very familiar with CAD/CAM and this just seems a bit...well untrue.


----------



## paara

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mark_h* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hmm. I am very familiar with CAD/CAM and this just seems a bit...well untrue._

 

And who the h... cares about if the case is sooooo unik when it is stuffed with crap..


----------



## daleda@sbcglobal

I should think SP products have a much lower value now all this is being disclosed - his company credibility is gone - probably never to be rebuilt - another ponzi scheme revealed!


----------



## mbd2884

Yeah you would hope that in the For Sale for SinglePower they would be reduced considerably to match the quality of work done on these, regardless of how great it sounds.

 That and if you ever need repair, one another audio repair dude would probably not want to touch it, be horrified. And well, asking Mikhail to do it would just cause your blood vessels to burst and then you would have a medical bill also.

 But since these owners did pay thousands for it, I don't think you will see SingplePower prices drop as they don't want to lose so much money.

 More than likely, at least my hope, people will just stop buying SinglePower all together.

 Why buy SinglePower when you could get something from Craig, Red Wine, Woo or Dark Voice I ask? Why bother with this kind of stress?


----------



## orkney

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mark_h* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hmm. I am very familiar with CAD/CAM and this just seems a bit...well untrue._

 

I would go further. I would say that it's pure, polished to within .0001 nm, bollocks. And, therefore, totally consistent with the amp's internals and the entire sorry line M expects his customers to swallow. My experience with McAlister Audio, horrendous and costly as it was, pales beside the train wreck that has hit some of those posting in this thread. My sympathies to you all. 

 ** shakes fist in the direction of SP's Colarado HQ **

 o


----------



## Towert7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *daleda@sbcglobal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I should think SP products have a much lower value now all this is being disclosed - his company credibility is gone - probably never to be rebuilt - another ponzi scheme revealed!_

 

Even before those pictures were released this thread has servearly reduced the resale value of Single power amps.

 Who would want to buy a used amp if there is a fair chance it will break within a few years. Plus, if it does break you will not be able to send it back to single power because of all the shenanigans from this very thread. Who would buy that? I would never ever ever!

 I feel sorry to anyone who still has a working SP amp and wants to sell it. Mikhail's business practices have severely hurt your resale value. So sad.


----------



## mmwwhats

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Towert7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Who would want to buy a used amp if there is a fair chance it will break within a few years. Plus, if it does break you will not be able to send it back to single power because of all the shenanigans from this very thread. Who would buy that? I would never ever ever!_

 

I know, after reading this thread, I've given up on at least two opportunities to buy SP amps at very nice prices . And these are amps I've heard and very much wanted. As enticing as it was to pull the trigger on those purchases, I let 'em go because the idea of eventually having a giant unfixable paper-weight later on was a much greater motivator than the idea of owning the amps.


----------



## grawk

You shouldn't worry about buying SP amps, there are lots of tube amp technicians who can fix them, and the circuits aren't too complicated.


----------



## paara

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grawk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You shouldn't worry about buying SP amps, there are lots of tube amp technicians who can fix them, and the circuits aren't too complicated._

 

And better yet, if you need to replace something you can just buy it at Walmart


----------



## Towert7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grawk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You shouldn't worry about buying SP amps, there are lots of tube amp technicians who can fix them, and the circuits aren't too complicated._

 

The possibility of repair is very important to me. I would much rather have a woo audio amp that, if need be, I just ship out and have it fixed within a week.

 I don't want to go hunting for someone who can fix a vacuum tube product and *hope* they don't botch it up.


----------



## Uncle Erik

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Towert7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The possibility of repair is very important to me. I would much rather have a woo audio amp that, if need be, I just ship out and have it fixed within a week.

 I don't want to go hunting for someone who can fix a vacuum tube product and *hope* they don't botch it up._

 

You can always find competent guitar amp techs and tube radio restorers in your area. They can fix tube amps - these are very simple devices. A tube AM radio is about four times more complicated (and have an amplification stage, as well), and even those are a snap to work on. FM and TV are a little more complicated, but are well within the skills of an enthusiast with a 'scope. Guitar amps aren't much different, except they run one channel instead of two. But don't believe for a second that audio amps are complicated. They are not.

 Personally, I'd rather have a guitar or radio tech work on my amp. The cost will be lower and it's more likely that they've had better training than some of the audiophile crowd. Folks see that they can charge $400 for soldering in $30 of caps in 45 minutes and you start getting undesirable types in the business.


----------



## matt8268

I must correct these descriptions of Mikhail's operation as a Ponzi scheme. A ponzi scheme is one in which new investors' money is used to PAY INTEREST/DIVIDENDS to earlier investors. It is particularly nasty because it gives the illusion that the profits are earned, when they are simply transferred from a continually widening new investor base of the pyramid.

 From what I've read, sounds like Mikhail is the owner of a company whose integrity and workmanship is presently questionable. It's tempting to label it so in these financial times, but Singlepower is no ponzi scheme.


----------



## tagosaku

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Uncle Erik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 Personally, I'd rather have a guitar or radio tech work on my amp. The cost will be lower and it's more likely that they've had better training than some of the audiophile crowd. Folks see that they can charge $400 for soldering in $30 of caps in 45 minutes and you start getting undesirable types in the business._

 

I aree.

 A shop near me in Los Angeles called 'Solution Audio' charges $25.00 minimum when you bring the gear in. I take my speaker amps there and have been very happy. This is where I will take my MPX next time it has problems


----------



## markmaxx

I would love to know what this sells for! It's thursday he only has a few more days.
http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f42/si...l-week-405454/
 The ad said make a offer, what's the worst that can happen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Mine is messy on the inside.nice looking on the outside, and sounds great. And I belive it is mine forever. Thanks Mikhail.


----------



## olblueyez

Think 500 bucks is too much?


----------



## Towert7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Uncle Erik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You can always find competent guitar amp techs and tube radio restorers in your area. They can fix tube amps - these are very simple devices. A tube AM radio is about four times more complicated (and have an amplification stage, as well), and even those are a snap to work on. FM and TV are a little more complicated, but are well within the skills of an enthusiast with a 'scope. Guitar amps aren't much different, except they run one channel instead of two. But don't believe for a second that audio amps are complicated. They are not.

 Personally, I'd rather have a guitar or radio tech work on my amp. The cost will be lower and it's more likely that they've had better training than some of the audiophile crowd. Folks see that they can charge $400 for soldering in $30 of caps in 45 minutes and you start getting undesirable types in the business._

 


 My amp was fixed free by the person who made it. Beat that!


----------



## The Monkey

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *markmaxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 Mine is messy on the inside.nice looking on the outside, and sounds great. And I belive it is mine forever. Thanks Mikhail._

 

Mark, did you have that amp at one of the NYC meets a couple of years ago?


----------



## Sherwood

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Towert7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My amp was fixed free by the person who made it. Beat that!_

 

Erik makes (and fixes) most of his amps himself. I think that wins.


----------



## pompon

I guess it's around 10k new.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *markmaxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I would love to know what this sells for! It's thursday he only has a few more days.
http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f42/si...l-week-405454/_


----------



## mbd2884

I'd pass on that offer and look for something else. Why bother with any future problems that may arise. Not saying there will be problems, just saying why bother the risk.

 There are other options with better feedback from the designer and builder.


----------



## Wodgy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *matt8268* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I must correct these descriptions of Mikhail's operation as a Ponzi scheme. A ponzi scheme is one in which new investors' money is used to PAY INTEREST/DIVIDENDS to earlier investors. It is particularly nasty because it gives the illusion that the profits are earned, when they are simply transferred from a continually widening new investor base of the pyramid._

 

It is obviously not a _financial_ Ponzi scheme. It's an analogy. SinglePower's business has the characteristic that early participants were satisfied in order to draw in more and more lucrative participants who were perhaps never intended to be satisfied.


----------



## Uncle Erik

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Towert7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My amp was fixed free by the person who made it. Beat that!_

 

Capacitor: $11
 Soldering iron: $100
 Knowing how to fix it yourself: priceless







 Seriously, though, a warranty is a good thing and there's nothing wrong with a manufacturer providing repairs. That's great if it's available. Problem is that electronics manufacturers tend not to be long lived and even the big ones stop supporting old products. I know that McIntosh and Conrad-Johnson service all their products, and there may be others, but that's rare.

 Look back a few decades at the old tube gear. A company like Hallicrafters existed almost 50 years, made hundreds of thousands of products, and is gone today. Yet you can still have any set they made serviced and brought back to perfect operating condition. All of the headphone amp manufacturers are very small operations and, as we've seen, can disappear overnight.

 That's why it's important to buy gear that can be serviced by a tech. Even the best manufacturer could drop dead tomorrow and have the business liquidated by the family. Unless you buy something serviceable, you'll be stuck with an expensive doorstop.


----------



## bobsmith

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Wodgy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It is obviously not a financial Ponzi scheme. It's an analogy. SinglePower's business has the characteristic that early participants were satisfied in order to draw in more and more lucrative participants who were perhaps never intended to be satisfied._

 

Indeed. There is also the possibility that the money being paid by new purchasers is being used to buy the time and parts to simply clear the huge backlog. While a purchaser would assume that the money goes to construct HIS amp, it may instead be going to satisfy old purchasers. If this is the case, a constant influx of additional capital would be required simply to keep operating, and, unless SP somehow catches up the backlog, the whole thing will eventually collapse under its own weight as the backlog grows. This would explain the huge backlog, crazy waittimes, broken promises, and the fact that SP seems to be taking on more new work when it cannot even possibly service its old work. It may even explain the slap-dash construction on anything "rushed", as there would be insufficient capital built up from new purchasers to finance proper work. If this theory is correct, it is not far off a Ponzi scheme.


----------



## markmaxx

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *The Monkey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Mark, did you have that amp at one of the NYC meets a couple of years ago?_

 

Yes It was parked right next to Mikhails amps. because we were using my Meridian GO8 to power some of Mikhails amps too.

 Thats the meet where I got my panties in such a wad!!!! about the Prototype GS 1000! That was the best my amp ever sounded by far!!!! Those prototypes loved my amp!! Too bad John changed the production models.


----------



## The Monkey

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *markmaxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes It was parked right next to Mikhails amps. because we were using my Meridian GO8 to power some of Mikhails amps too.

 Thats the meet where I got my panties in such a wad!!!! about the Prototype GS 1000! That was the best my amp ever sounded by far!!!! Those prototypes loved my amp!! Too bad John changed the production models._

 

heh, I thought so! I remember the GS 1000 debate well.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I also remember thinking that the SP amps there that day sounded very good.


----------



## markmaxx

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *The Monkey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_heh, I thought so! I remember the GS 1000 debate well.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I also remember thinking that the SP amps there that day sounded very good._

 

Thanks, I think it sounds good my self! Good thing because it looks like it is going to be mine for a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Aaron:.. you can deleate this if you want. I feel much better, already!

 Way off topic,but I stayed away from Head-fi for 2 years because of the debate on the Prototypes GS 1000 and the productiom Models!

 Jude is no Idiot!!!!! and he compaired them directly to the HE 90 for king of the headphone title. That's after he had the headphones for a while! (ie. Jude was not just reviewing the GS 1000 in meet conditions like the new Senn. HD 800) I don't know anyone, who has a set of HE 90s that would trade for the production GS 1000s. Everyone but you and a couple others basicly called me the village Idiot for saying there was a big differance between the 2 models, and I didn't think it fair for John Grado to have 2 prototype reviewed at a national meet and then have all of us buy the production models only to be very disipointed. End rant sorry!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 To this day Grado still has on there website:... Judes review of the Prototypes. To me that is like putting a 500 horse power motor in a mustang at the auto show, print a review of the prototype. Then use the review in their advertising. Then release the mustand with 300 horsepower. Thats a flawed analogy, because we can measure HP. we can't measure sonics! Almost forgot, Them have Ford give you the Mustang for the great review!

 See you in two years


----------



## tom hankins

Icarium,
 Let him come out and fix your amp. Your not getting even with Mikhail by loosing money. i gave up after my PSU deal and had no intention of dealing with SP or ever collecting my money. Now i have what I should have had all along and it didnt cost me anything more than I already had in the amp. he stayed 2 1/2 days and worked on the amp until it was what I had wanted. You have nothing to loose and everything to gain. Even if you want to take it to some one else after he's done working on it you will at least have the parts that should be in there and it will be working and sounding up to your satisfaction. If its not what you wanted you can always file with the CC company later.


----------



## markmaxx

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tom hankins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Icarium,
 Let him come out and fix your amp. Your not getting even with Mikhail by loosing money. i gave up after my PSU deal and had no intention of dealing with SP or ever collecting my money. Now i have what I should have had all along and it didn't cost me anything more than I already had in the amp. he stayed 2 1/2 days and worked on the amp until it was what I had wanted. You have nothing to loose and everything to gain. Even if you want to take it to some one else after he's done working on it you will at least have the parts that should be in there and it will be working and sounding up to your satisfaction. If its not what you wanted you can always file with the CC company later._

 

Is the inside of your amp, and PSU as unorganized as some of the others, like mine. If so what does Mikhail have to say about the DIY, quality, construction? 
 And after being around Mikhail for 2 and 1/2 days how is he justifying the behavior we are seeing (reading) in this thread? ( Let me say I was shocked that my amp looks so amateurish inside. Yesterday was the first time I looked inside by the way.) You guys must of talked about this thread, and it's impact on his loyal customers. It seems like this topic is important to a lot of our members, because there are 80,000 hits on this thread!


----------



## tom hankins

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *markmaxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is the inside of your amp, and PSU as unorganized as some of the others, like mine. If so what does Mikhail have to say about the DIY, quality, construction? 
 And after being around Mikhail for 2 and 1/2 days how is he justifying the behavior we are seeing (reading) in this thread? ( Let me say I was shocked that my amp looks so amateurish inside. Yesterday was the first time I looked inside by the way.) You guys must of talked about this thread, and it's impact on his loyal customers. It seems like this topic is important to a lot of our members, because there are 80,000 hits on this thread!_

 

No I didnt talk about this thread. I lived this thread. Thats all been covered with him over the phone and online. My conversations with Mikhail pretty much all involved getting my purchase right. My amp is, sounds great, and is what it should have been from day one. My advice to Dan is to have Mikhail come out and make things right. Everything face to face, no excuses, get what you paid for.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *markmaxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_and I didn't think it fair for Joeseph Grado to have 2 prototype reviewed at a national meet and then have all of us buy the production models only to be very disipointed. End rant sorry!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Just for clarification, it is *John* Grado, not his uncle *Joeseph*.

 ...and you shouldn't leave for the reasons you stated. 

 Every hobby needs the hobbyists to grow a "thick skin" for one reason or another.


----------



## Icarium

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tom hankins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Icarium,
 Let him come out and fix your amp. Your not getting even with Mikhail by loosing money. i gave up after my PSU deal and had no intention of dealing with SP or ever collecting my money. Now i have what I should have had all along and it didnt cost me anything more than I already had in the amp. he stayed 2 1/2 days and worked on the amp until it was what I had wanted. You have nothing to loose and everything to gain. Even if you want to take it to some one else after he's done working on it you will at least have the parts that should be in there and it will be working and sounding up to your satisfaction. If its not what you wanted you can always file with the CC company later._

 

Tom I appreciate the sentiment.. but I have it on good authority that the parts in the amp are ~800 bucks. The chassis costs more than the parts by quite a bit. Unless he totally guts and revamps the amp I do not have confidence that he will make me satisfied. 

 If this were a tube amp I think it'd be a different story. His skills in the tube amp depart seem decentish and I'm sure what he made for you is pretty decent.. but his solid state is seriously lacking. 

 My amp is fundamentally 6 squarewave boards and a like a 100 dollar power supply made out of a bunch of butchered and 2 not butchered wall warts. A chinese diy digital attenuator kit (200 dollars) a 24 stepper and some other random bits and pieces. 

 I don't know what he could cobble together in a week that he could not cobble together in 5 months.. but I don't know if what he can do will satisfy me. I have a plan to gut it and replace it with something I will be satisfied with so I am going ahead with that. The 1250 I get back will take me pretty far in that journey and I have the funds to take it to the rest.


----------



## vcoheda

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Icarium* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Tom I appreciate the sentiment.. but I have it on good authority that the parts in the amp are ~800 bucks. ... My amp is fundamentally 6 squarewave boards and like a 100 dollar power supply made out of a bunch of butchered and 2 not butchered wall warts. A chinese diy digital attenuator kit (200 dollars) a 24 stepper and some other random bits and pieces._


----------



## Moontan13

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *matt8268* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ It's tempting to label it so in these financial times, but Singlepower is no ponzi scheme._

 


 I agree. SP appears to be the victim of it's own success.


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DefectiveAudioComponent* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ ... Does anybody else have one of these amps to share more pictures? Maybe they are not all like that?_

 

Here is a picture of the insides of my MPX3 originally built in 2005 and modded by Mikhail in May/June of 2008. The mods done were:

 - Added Supra Transformer
 - Added two 2,400 uF each Power Caps
 - Added V-Caps
 - Added Blackgate Output Caps


----------



## elrod-tom

Let's try to keep this thread on track, please.


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mbd2884* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_In comparison to Woo Audios work, its still gross.

 I'm sorry mrarroyo, but for the money you spent on your amp, that workmanship there is completely underwhelming. Not impressive, not even a little bit. It still looks very unorganized and messy, and unprofessional. It looks like a weekend hobbyist made it, and well, I'll bet there are plenty of weekend hobbyist who could do better work still.

 And I'm sure you have a great reason for wanting to sell it also. And most definitely not worth the 2,600 you are asking for it, not with this kind of press and fiasco from this thread. Its very much hard to believe Mikhail's work there was worth the 4,600 paid for it and I'm sure you can understand why anyone would be completely skeptical about the actual value of this amp.

 Especially when one can buy the ever beautiful Zana Deux for 2,300 Brand New, and worked on by Craig instead of the scum Mikhail.

 As always my opinionated opinion._

 

You are entitle to you opinion as well as anyone here. The price of the amp should indeed reflect the attention to detail, quality of parts, looks, but most importantly sound. I bought the amp for its sound not for any other reason. As far as my reason for selling the amp it is clearly stated in the ad, I want to try a high end SS amp by Rudi.

 I also think that just because you or some other does not like the components selected it is really not important. The same is said of the Grado Amp and yet it sounds great when driving Grado Headphones.

 The one thing you said and which with I take objection with is your personal attack. IMO name calling such as "scum" should not be tolerated by you or anyone else.

 As far as value, well I would leave that up to whomever wants to own a Singlepower or not. BTW, a beautiful looking amp does not translate to good soundin amp. Sound and its quality is why we are here, for beauty well I go to ...


----------



## mbd2884

Yeah thanks for being such a good sport about my posting, as I agree with the mod, I was out of line there.

 But I don't apologize for calling Mikhail scum, as I do think what he did to Icarium is appalling.


----------



## Tyson

I might be a lone voice of dissent here, but I've had excellent communication and service from Mikhail and Singlepower. And that's with the fact that I bought my Supra second hand.


----------



## purk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Tyson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I might be a lone voice of dissent here, but I've had excellent communication and service from Mikhail and Singlepower. And that's with the fact that I bought my Supra second hand._

 

You are actually not alone. I have my fair share of problems with him in the past but my recent dealings with him have proved that he is and trying to improve the situation. The problem has not been about the sound of his products, in fact, I still stand behind the sounds of my SDS. Without it, my R10 will never have a place in my system. It is unfortunate for several of his customers that it has came down to this but he is actually trying to improve his situation. The prime example is with Tom's Meastro XLR which happen to sounds excellent after the work is completed and done right.


----------



## DefectiveAudioComponent

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here is a picture of the insides of my MPX3 originally built in 2005 and modded by Mikhail in May/June of 2008. The mods done were:

 - Added Supra Transformer
 - Added two 2,400 uF each Power Caps
 - Added V-Caps
 - Added Blackgate Output Caps
_

 

And it sounds good? I think it looks like... the inside of an amplifier? Nothing looks out of the ordinary, to me.


----------



## catscratch

I think a lot of people are missing the point of this thread. The whole "I've dealt with Mikhail and I never got scammed" line doesn't work because you don't have to scam absolutely everyone you come across in order to be a scammer. All that matters is that you do it enough times to hurt whatever trade/community you're in. Mikhail has done that. He may have 95% of his customers completely satisfied but it's the other 5% that matters. To these customers, he has intentionally misrepresented his products, failed to deliver on deadlines to an absurd degree, and charged insane markups on his products, which then arrived broken.

 You don't have to murder everyone in your path to be a murderer. You just have to do it once. Now, that example is obviously extreme, but the idea is the same.

 I think that what Mikhail has done warrants exclusion from the National meet, though to be fair I'm neither organizing nor (most likely) going.

 Now, I would be all for giving people second chances, but words in our culture are meaningless. Actions matter. Mikhail has made _repeated_ promises to change his business model and correct the problems in his business. These problems has been noted since 2003, and now it's 2009 and there are _still_ problems with his business, and they are, in fact, worse than they've ever been before. Clearly, his promises haven't been fulfilled. Whatever he says is completely meaningless, it's his actions that have spoken.

 By the same token, if his actions from this point were to start speaking in his favor, then perhaps I'd be willing to give him a second chance, but Tom's situation is the first problem case I've read about that seemed to turn out that way. He would have to re-establish trust by repeatedly delivering superior, and not just acceptable products at a fair price and have top-notch customer service over a long stretch of time, and do it for 100% of his business. That's not happening right now. With his current business model this will in my opinion never happen, but I'm not going to get into that right now.

 I won't pretend to know the situation at Singlepower. It could very well be that he's in serious financial trouble and simply has to resort to these types of dealings to try and survive, and shave off every last corner and save every penny he can. If this is the case, however, he should close shop now, in order to avoid forcing himself to victimize even more buyers in order to try to stay alive.

 I can't believe that there are people still defending Singlepower after all that we have seen.


----------



## Icarium

Uh new strange twist. 

 My brother was over and going over the chassis (He is a mech eng and is very familiar with machining) and I notice that there are now only 3 black diamond racing feet on the amp and power supply sections. 

 There were 4 feet on each. Now there are 3 in a triangle config rather than 1 in each corner. 

 What is up with that? Did he need two feet? Is there a sonic improvement in this triangle config? Funny he didn't mention this "upgrade"

 Maybe he pawned them to buy some wall warts. I don't know.. so confused.. so bizarre.

 You might wonder.. is Icarium smoking crack? Maybe there was always 3 feet. 

 Well I can pretty much guarantee you that there were at least 4 feet on the amp section and I am 95 percent positive there were also 4 on the power supply section because well I bought 4 of the matching pucks for the amp section because when placed on the power supply (These are black diamond racing carbon fiber feet which are quite slick and the power supply is smooth anodized aluminum and it was quite slick). 

 I paid 55 dollars each for the pucks. Thats 220 dollars for some stupid pucks. If I only had 3 feet then I would have been happy to only pay 165. Trust me on that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You can check Music Direct for prices.. its 20 bucks a foot so he ganked 40 bucks of feet from me and I now have a pointless 55 dollar puck with no foot to match.

 It was not just a set of 4 as the invoice below shows!

Import and Domestic Vinyl, SACD, DVD Audio, Audiophile Hardware - musicdirect - (800) 449-8333

 Here is my invoice:

 Dear ,
 Invoice number: 90001727
 Date: 2007/09/18 01:09:06

 Billing Information
 ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Name:
 Address 1:
 Address 2:
 City:Mountain View
 State:CA
 Other:
 Zip Code:94043
 Country:USA
 Country Code:
 Area Code:XXX
 Day Phone:XXX-XXXX ext:
 Email:XXXXXXX@gmail.com

 Charge Account Information
 ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Account Number:xxxx xxxx xxxx xxxx
 Exp:XX/XXXX
 Card Type:Mastercard
 Name:
 Address:
 Mountain View, CA 94043
 Zip Code:94043

 Shipping Information
 ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Name:
 Address:
 Address2:
 City:Mountain View
 State:CA
 Zip:94043
 Country:USA
 Other:
 PhoneXXX)XXXXXXX


 Products Information
 ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Sku:ABDRPITM4
 Product Name:BLACK DIAMOND RACING - BDR PIT MK4 (EA)
 Quantity:4
 Price:$55.00
 Discount:$0.00
 Tax:$0.00
 Subtotal:$220.00
 -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 SHIPPING:$5.86
 TAXAMOUNT:$0.00
 TOTAL:$225.86

 Note: Yes I could have fabricated this invoice for the extreme paranoid given I did just spend a bunch of time censoring a lot info in it.. but uh.. 

 Here are pictures of my 4 pucks and the bottoms of my amp bits.






 Yes yes my desk is filthy and dusty. I am a slob 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And here is the amp section followed by the power supply section. Count the feets! Btw I hope nothing embarassing is reflected as I am not wearing pants as I take these and my boxers are old and ratty.











 Anyway so now I am missing 40 dollars in feet and have a useless 55 dollar puck that I also had to pay for it to be shipped. Superrr. Minor in the face of everything else, but so bizarre. 







 Bonus: For anyone who cares and wonders why I spent 220 on feet.. it seemed like a sound investment at the time since the amp section would easily slide off the power supply section because both surfaces were so slick. I would maybe tug a little on the headphone cable and bam it'd slide. I would bump into it maybe and it'd slide. I'd unplug some xlrs and it'd slide. I'd plug and unplug cables in the back and it'd slide... the pucks prevented the amp section from falling and breaking or damaging the admittedly somewhat sexy chassis. 220 seemed like good insurance against the breaking of my "15.6k" amp at the time... Plus maybe there are some leet sonic voodoo benefits.


----------



## LostOne.TR

That's messed up on the feet jacking =/.

 Nice spectral in the bg.


----------



## Beefy

You bought your amp from sleestack, right?

 Well lets just go back to some original SS1 threads here and here.

 It always look like it has four feet to me......


----------



## Sherwood

So now we have a conundrum, Dan.


 How do we best use one Black Diamond puck to comic effect?


----------



## Icarium

I dunno I mean. I guess I'll ask him about it, but uh.. I'll probably just order 2 from music direct since even if he does agree to send me some its going to take like 6 months to get them.

 Honestly it doesn't matter to me much, but when I thnk more about it I've had things with 3 feet and sometimes they wobble if I put pressure on them from the top for whatever reason. It's a pretty rare case scenario for the SS-1 or say my 60 pound Esoteric sources, but shrug. It also will make my 55 dollar puck useful again! That's almost like EARNING 15 dollars no? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yessir Beefy! Bought from Sleestack. That's the amp. Does seem like 4 huh!


----------



## KevM2

So did you say that you had a reliable estimate that the amps internals were estimated to be around $800 worth of parts? I've heard that the SSI XLR is comparable or bests the B-52. Makes me wonder about the mark-ups going on in the amp business.


----------



## Icarium

Edited: Eh, nvm. Need to stay focused.


----------



## DefectiveAudioComponent

New feet layout and reconfiguration? That's going to cost you extra?


----------



## Icarium

If I were take this theory of gankage into the extra theoretical and neigh paranoid realm.. I mean if he ganked my feet who knows what else he stripped out of my amp. I remember asking him when I was asking him about the amp whether or not it was maxxed out and he was like yes definitely. Super maxed out. And I asked if there were audionote/v-caps in it and he was like yes definitely. Well as you can see there are no audionote/v-caps.

 Looking at the design as it is now I don't see where v-caps or audio note caps are even applicable.

 Actually that reminds me to dig up this:

 Dan Chow
 to Richard

 show details 6/24/07 [Singlepower Electrostatic Amplifier ES-1.xls]


 Reply


 Since I originally was talking to Mikhail about ordering one someday (Like next year with a payment plan) I had him send me specs:

 This is what he sent me, how's this compare to the specs of your amp?


 Hi Dan,

 That's right. I have the original invoice and configuration for the amplifier. It is what I thought, Rob lives in Plano. The transformer upgrade and the silver wire audio section.

 There are lots of upgrades available. Here's the spreadsheet attached to this Email with configuration options. This includes the host of options available, there are some others that I'll send you as well with the other detailed configuration options.

 Also, below are the options for the SS-1 that we are completing the configuration on:
 Solid-state amplifier with custom chassis configuration:

 Reference Section includes:

 # 12 Mosfet per channel output running high dissipation class A
 # High efficiency cooling system for output devices and differential circuits.
 # All Mosfets matched in phase sections and in all four channels
 # Teflon milled boards for each output device.
 # Tantalum Nitride resistors.
 # All associated transistors matched in phase and in all four sections
 # All resistors matched to within .01% using Rhoderstien resistors
 # Balanced configuration in four separate monoblock units
 # NX top grade, Black Gate capacitors in audio section
 # Shiltech wiring on signal paths and connection paths
 # Teflon milled dividers and insulators for signal path connections
 # One absoute direct path input XLR inputs for balanced, Two XLR inputs selectable with a disconnect switch for direct path.
 # Two sets of preamp outputs balanced. One set for reference output, one for tunable circuit. Second set is switchable between reference section, and tunable circuit.
 # Gold Neutrik XLR input and output connectors
 # Two sets of S/E input jacks, can be bridged for S/E high power, or run as 4 channels S/E.
 # Cardas Rhodium GFRA S/E input jacks for SE operation, one set for reference section and one set for tunable section.
 # One single ended headphone jack.
 # Audio Note silver preamp section coupling capacitors.
 # Singlepower designed stepped attenuators for volume control.


 Tunable Circuit

 # 18 Mosfet per channel output running high dissipation class A, three separate banks for adjusting power output and sonics, selectable.
 # High efficiency cooling system for output devices.
 # All Mosfets matched in phase sections and in all four channels
 # Teflon milled boards for each output device, and differential circuits.
 # Tantalum Nitride resistors.
 # All associated transistors matched in phase and in all four sections
 # All resistors matched to within .01% using Rhoderstien resistors
 # Balanced configuration in four separate monoblock units
 # NX top grade, Black Gate capacitors in audio section
 # Shiltech wiring on signal paths and connection paths
 # Audio Note silver preamp section coupling capacitors, three value selections for adjusting sonics.
 # Selectable biasing switch for operating output sections and differential devices at 5 selectable levels.
 # Input section frequency response adjustment selector switch with 6 selectable levels.
 # Two XLR inputs selectable as listed above with direct disconnect as above in reference section, one set for both sections.
 # Two sets of preamp outputs balanced. One set for reference output, one for tunable circuit. Second set is switchable between reference section, and tunable circuit.
 # Gold Neutrik XLR input and output connectors
 # Two sets of S/E input jacks, can be bridged for S/E high power, or run as 4 channels S/E
 # Cardas Rhodium GFRA S/E input jacks for SE operation, one set for reference section and one set for tunable section.
 # One single ended headphone jack.
 # Digital stepped attenuator volume control, with digital display.


 Poer Supply:

 Four isolated separate power supplies in a separate single power section chassis

 # Large NX top grade Black Gate power supply capacitor sections in power supply
 # 4 transformers for power supply sections
 # Very tight regulation for each monoblock power supply section
 # Audio Note shunt capacitors for regualtion circuit
 # Eight regulated output sections for each circuit.
 # V-Cap Teflon capacitors for final regulation stage shunt devices.
 # High efficiency power supply heat transfer coupling material
 # Custom milled heat sinks for output devices, these are part of the milled side panels of the chassis.
 # Hard Gold power connector contacts.
 # Shiltech wiring for all power supply paths
 # High current, low resistance Shiltech umbilical cables.


 Chassis:


 # Center Deck 1/4" milled separator between reference circuit and output circuits.
 # Isolation chambers for each power supply section internally
 # Gun-Metal finish chassis, with brighter polished corner posts
 # Milled shaped front panel
 # Black Diamond racing carbon fiber feet for power supply and coupling spikes for audio section.



 Total cost of unit with SDS style chassis in above configuration Gun-Metal finish, corner posts: $17,250

 Total cost of unit with SDS style chassis in Black finish, accented polished corner posts as you current have: $16,500.

 Total cost of unit with SDS style chassis in Polished Black finish: $15,700

 Total cost of unit with SDS style chassis in Polished Chrome finish: $17,400

 Total cost of unit with SDS style chassis in Polished Gun-Metal Blued finish: $16,900


 Thanks Again,
 Mikhail

 And:

 Richard Kim
 to me

 show details 6/24/07


 Reply


 the specs are based on my amp

 You tell me how much of that stuff you see in the amp

 So I mean "based on" doesn't equate to matches closely... I never got detailed emails from Richard or Mikhail regarding what exactly was in there and how the design gelled though I did ask and both did promise to send it to me:

 Dan Chow
 to Richard

 show details 7/29/07


 Reply


 Can you forward me all the emails Mikhail sent regarding design/function? I'd like to look over them before the final, final decision though as of now I am 100 percent sold.

 I tried playing a bit with the fun section with the hd650s but I was a bit scared to really turn the dials more than 1 or at most 2 clicks. Though I did turn capacitance all the way, as it was the only one that didn't produce a distortion sound while in the turning process, and turned all the way the sound just cuts out though it comes back after you turn it down a notch. I hope I was correct in assuming that facing the dials all the way left is 0 or off and all the way right is max. I didn't go full bore with them but the changes seemed a bit more subtle than what I was expecting so I was kind of curious if Mikhail relayed to you, or you just happen to know how messing with each dial affects the sound.


 Thanks!
 Daniel Chow

 When he next talked on the phone he'd always agree.. shrug I understand there may have been quite a few emails and it would have been a pain to forward esp if they aren't bound to a nice gmail thread or something... but... aghglgh I wish I didn't give up after I got the amp in my possession. I know I asked Mikhail for it after the fact and I believe Richard too as well later on.. but eventually I gave up.

 Either way.. either Mikhail ganked stuff out of the amp or most of it was never in there in the first place... I mean I did ask him repeatedly is Richard's SS-1 better or worse than that config he sent me and he would say that Richard's was the best ever made and would be 25-30k to replicate blah blah. Yes there were some circuit tweaks discovered after the fact blah blah, but mine is still best.

 Edit: In fact further digging turned up this:

 Singlepower Audio Sales
 to me

 show details 6/25/07


 Reply


 Dan, The design itself has been updated in the build, but otherwise it is similar to the unit we made for Richard. We can add more power to this unit as well with a larger output section.

 Thanks,
 Mikhail

 ----- Original Message -----
 From: Dan Chow
 To: Singlepower Audio Inc.
 - Hide quoted text -
 Sent: Friday, June 22, 2007 11:29 PM
 Subject: Re: Greeting Mikhail re: Icarium from head-fi re. about interest in SS1

 Also what are the differences between the design you listed vs Richard's? Is the one you listed as maxed as his? Or more so? And is it more up to date?


----------



## mbd2884

Have you taken the list that Mikhail said he put in your Amp and then gone to a trusted tech, repair guy to verify that your amp is what you paid for?

 That would be interesting to note.


----------



## GoHoos

Does anyone know how many of these $16,000 amps are out there? And do they sound so good to warrant that kind of crazy price? Just curious.


----------



## DefectiveAudioComponent

If he ripped things out, then that could explain the difference between the cable mess in your amp compared to the more sane-looking picture of that other amp that was posted recently.


----------



## BushGuy

Icarium, I could probably find you a referral to a shrink near you - why the hell even consider prolonging this nonsense? It is long past time to move on in your life. 
 I would not let this guy in my home for any contrived reason.....instead I'd file a lawsuit against him in my own locale. Most people will not answer outside their own city. There, a default judgment - then it's up to you what you want to do, eg. turn the judgment over to a collector.....eventually a bad debt write-off (check with your CPA as to proofs). There are better things to do with ones' time.
 Even if he shows up in court for the first appearance - handle it pro se.


----------



## atbglenn

There is no excuse for sloppy wiring, especially at those insanely high prices


----------



## PhilS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *catscratch* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 I can't believe that there are people still defending Singlepower after all that we have seen._

 

I'm not sure it's accurate to say people are "defending" SP or Mikhail. I think some people are sharing their experiences -- a substantial number of which have been positive -- to provide a little perspective on a thread that really has become a "feeding frenzy." I realize the people who have been ripped off lately are very upset, and I would be too, but you've got lots of comments from folks who probably never even dealt with SP who more or less chanting "burn him at the stake." A little less emotion (from the folks who have not been vicitimized), and a little perspective (the murder analogy is pushing it -- every company has at least one customer who probably claims they have been ripped off) is probably appropriate.


----------



## PhilS

[Withdrawn]


----------



## DefectiveAudioComponent

PhilS, I see you have a singlepower unit in your profile. What's your like inside? (If I may ask even though I don't have one myself and so am not directly involved in this...)

 (Did you actually get the stuff you paid for?)


----------



## Fitz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mbd2884* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Have you taken the list that Mikhail said he put in your Amp and then gone to a trusted tech, repair guy to verify that your amp is what you paid for?

 That would be interesting to note._

 

Well... a very well respected amp designer has already confirmed that many of the original claims of what's supposed to be in the amp are not there. So either Mikhail sent back a significantly different amp than was sent to him, or he flat out lied about what was in it to the original buyer...


----------



## PhilS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DefectiveAudioComponent* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_PhilS, I see you have a singlepower unit in your profile. What's your like inside?_

 

I have never looked inside. I didn't look inside when people were raising issues a few years ago, and I haven't recently. Perhaps I too need a "shrink." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Seriously, I've had the amp for 4 1/2 years now, and it has always run perfectly. It sounds absolutely awesome. I still can't get over today how good it sounds. To me, how the music sounds is the critical issue. Sure, I'd like the amp to look nice on the outside, but if it looks internally like what you see in posts #1205 or #1262, that's fine with me. To paraphrase something I said a few years ago, if Mikhail told me today he could rewire my amp to be "acceptable" to the most vocal critics of his work (and assuming I had 100% confidence I could get it back in a month or less), I wouldn't do it, as I would be concerned the sound might change. 

 Again, that's doesn't mean that anything Mikhakl has done recently is defensible,or that his wiring is what it "should" be (I'm not an engineer or DIY guy); I care about what the music sounds like.


----------



## RockCity

Some people don't want to open their amps because they'll let out the magic smoke. But Phils, or anyone else, shouldn't open their amps if they're not comfortable working with lethal voltages.


----------



## DefectiveAudioComponent

There's leathal voltage waiting inside my amplifier even if I disconnect it?


----------



## grawk

depending on the capacitors, yes.


----------



## Wodgy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RockCity* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Some people don't want to open their amps because they'll let out the magic smoke. But Phils, or anyone else, shouldn't open their amps if they're not comfortable working with lethal voltages._

 

Mikhail's amps have bleeder resistors in the power supply section. People should be fine opening them up.


----------



## immtbiker

Keep it unplugged overnight. All capacitor storage will drain and your amp will be as innocent as the last 3 people that were interviewed on Larry King this week.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Sherwood* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So now we have a conundrum, Dan.
 How do we best use one Black Diamond puck to comic effect?_

 

By saying, "Hey, get the puck outta here, you're no longer needed".


----------



## Towert7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DefectiveAudioComponent* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_There's leathal voltage waiting inside my amplifier even if I disconnect it?_

 

There are lethal voltages when you get a carpet shock. It's the current that kills.


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DefectiveAudioComponent* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_And it sounds good? ..._

 

I think it is much better than good.


----------



## Seamaster

Mikhail return my email just fine, within 18 hours average. I can get hold of him by phone most of the time. I think that 5% customers that made him look real bad. Don't get me worng, I do have a amp is being built by him has taken too long. I mean well over 6 month! At same time you sould consider all the high end stuffs Mikhail hand made by himself. It is like too many order, and too little help.


----------



## Seamaster

Quote:


 Total cost of unit with SDS style chassis in above configuration Gun-Metal finish, corner posts: $17,250

 Total cost of unit with SDS style chassis in Black finish, accented polished corner posts as you current have: $16,500.

 Total cost of unit with SDS style chassis in Polished Black finish: $15,700

 Total cost of unit with SDS style chassis in Polished Chrome finish: $17,400

 Total cost of unit with SDS style chassis in Polished Gun-Metal Blued finish: $16,900 
 


 That is a lot money just for a toy. Mikhail better get on it and ship you amp before mine.


----------



## grawk

Don't forget about the lying, that part's important too. Telling someone that it's shipped, and then not shipping it for a week. Among many other things. I hope you get your amp, but that doesn't diminish just how wrongly he's treated some people who were very good customers.


----------



## MikeLa

Has anyone in 2008, prepaid Mikhail 100% for a $5000 or more custom Amp, received it, and the quality is to their satisfaction? 

 I don't care what you had to go through to get it. I'm just wondering if he has delivered a custom amp in the last 12 months, when he had no financial incentive to do so because he already had your cash.


----------



## Icarium

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Seamaster* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That is a lot money just for a toy. Mikhail better get on it and ship you amp before mine._

 

I have my amp.. it doesnt work and it is like 800 dollars in parts with 100 of those dollars being wall warts and wall wart insides. (The power supply).


----------



## markmaxx

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Seamaster* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Mikhail return my email just fine, within 18 hours average. I can get hold of him by phone most of the time. I think that 5% customers that made him look real bad. Don't get me wrong, I do have a amp is being built by him has taken too long. I mean well over 6 month! At same time you should consider all the high end stuffs Mikhail hand made by himself. It is like too many order, and too little help._

 

Ok the 5%
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Mikhail will return my e-mails too.
 He did return one phone call this new year 11.00 PM. EST. (I was asleep)
 But the statement that only 5 % of his customers make mikhail's business look bad? He makes his business look bad, we are just telling our stories, 
 that hopefully, will help another fellow head-fi member make his or her own informed decision.

 The hi end stuff? Is open for interpretation, did you see the inside of my amp a few pages back! There are no hi end anything in there. In fact there are hardware store crimped on connectors in there! Look in there again Please.

 He loves plastic zip ties, they secure half of the components in my amp. The other half of the components are soldered to the zip tied componets.

 So let me say this, "Mikhail has no skill as a builder of amps".(designer maybe/builder skilless) Look at his work, it's not just messy. His work is not thought out at all. The solder joints are sloppy and some of my amp componets have no solder
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Hi-end/quality is not just how it sounds it is through out the entire product. His chassies are nice but he dosen't make or finish them.

 He has also always!!! tryed to charge me more for anything he has ever sold me, For example 2 Bendix red label 2C51 tubes he asked $150, I said wow that seems high next email well $125 is as low as I can go. Why not say Mark $125? I asked a fellow headfi member if he had any yep. $70.

 This stuff is all true we are not making this stuff up!

 I sent Mikhail a batch of hi end NOS tubes for testing Hundreds of dollars worth, I finley asked him did you ever test those tubes I sent you? Makhail said they were all junk!!!! He through them away, I was expecting the tubes to come back to me with some sort of value written on them (88/92) nope he tossed them in the trash for me.

 more:..OK, I have never gotten anything that said what options are in my amp, or my MPX3 or my PPX3 I asked Makhail! all I got was, It is the best sounding one I have ever built. I wanted him to say piltron transformer/blackgate/auto biasing/cardis 1/4/jacks/so and so caps/etc.

 My original amp that was ordered was a SDS/XLR There is no Super duper anything in my amp. Plus this really pissed me off, There is a switch on the top of my amp. The original purpose was I was going to use the amp as a supra ie. SDS/XLR which I originaly ordered.Then Makhail called me to say he was so happy with the new circuit he invented with the Extreme amp. series and he wanted to build that into my new amp. Makhail said with a switch/ my amp was to become a Extreme XLR also. The first of it's kind. 

 I call Mikhail and asked what tubes can I use with the supra output section? (Makhail had sent me 4 tubes for the output section of my amp in extreme mode @$100 per, but no tubes for the supra mode) Mikhail said I would never need the supra section because the Extreme curcit sounded so much better! 
 Makhail also asked for like a 1000.00 more than we originaly agreeded upon. 

 Then like you have read here before the shipping department wouldl not release my amp. (which was way late)
 untill I paid the ballance of the amp!!

 Anyway Makhail makes himself look bad. I am just telling my side of the interaction between me and Singlepower.


----------



## mbd2884

Thanks for sharing Markmaxx and my sympathies go to you.

 At this point to the few who had a good experience, that's great. But that doesn't make anything of what Mikhail has done ok, he's still a scumbag. Its like oh he was an amazing surgeon for everybody I know, it doesn't matter he only chopped off only one person's testicles off by mistake. Its only one person, and tried to lie about it and wouldn't admit to his mistake. Oh yeah he only forgot to put back one person's kidney. Other than that he's still totally awesome, and great. Totally deserves my support and I will hope he doesn't do it again. No people like this deserve to be sued, put out of business. Even if its just 1%, or just one person, they're done, over. Yep not a scumbag...


----------



## TzeYang

"I sent Mikhail a batch of hi end NOS tubes for testing Hundreds of dollars worth, I finley asked him did you ever test those tubes I sent you? Makhail said they were all junk!!!! He through them away, I was expecting the tubes to come back to me with some sort of value written on them (88/92) nope he tossed them in the trash for me."


 HOLY **** OH MY ****ING GOD.


----------



## DefectiveAudioComponent

How can you be so sure he threw the tubes away?


----------



## mbd2884

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DefectiveAudioComponent* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How can you be so sure he threw the tubes away?_

 

He said he called Mikhail and Mikhail replied they are junk, I threw them away. I think that's about as clear as it can get of how thoughtless Mikhail can be. But you know what, at this point with what Markmaxx has experienced, I'm sure Mark needs to fabricate stories to enhance his horror experience.


----------



## DefectiveAudioComponent

I don't doubt that he didn't get the tubes back, and I don't doubt that he was told they were garbage...


----------



## Rob N

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *markmaxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ok the 5%
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 I sent Mikhail a batch of hi end NOS tubes for testing Hundreds of dollars worth, I finley asked him did you ever test those tubes I sent you? Makhail said they were all junk!!!! He through them away, I was expecting the tubes to come back to me with some sort of value written on them (88/92) nope he tossed them in the trash for me._

 

Did he refund you the cost? Some of the tubes he sends out do not appear to have been tested,I had an arcing Tungsol 6080 from him

 He seems at times not to listen to his customers


----------



## mbd2884

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DefectiveAudioComponent* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I don't doubt that he didn't get the tubes back, and I don't doubt that he was told they were garbage..._

 

Yep, I know my posts are very blunt and garish on these forums sometimes.


----------



## Currawong

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mbd2884* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yep, I know my posts are very blunt and garish on these forums sometimes._

 

Not to mention out of place.


----------



## markmaxx

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mbd2884* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_He said he called Mikhail and Mikhail replied they are junk, I threw them away. I think that's about as clear as it can get of how thoughtless Mikhail can be. But you know what, at this point with what Markmaxx has experienced, I'm sure Mark needs to fabricate stories to enhance his horror experience._

 

Thanks! My friend!

 What don't you believe? Did you see the pictures, zip ties, hardware crimped on ends, the switch on the top so I could go from Supra/extreme,that he told me my tubes were all bad, that he wanted 100% more (he wanted $140 or $150) for the tubes Bendix 2C51 which Earl wants $70 for, that it took for ever to build, or that he held it hostage untill I gave him more moneyor the fact it went $1000 over budget?


----------



## DefectiveAudioComponent

I just thought maybe the tubes are still there so that you can get them back. If he lied about other things maybe he lied about throwing them expensive tubes away too.


----------



## Fitz

It wouldn't surprise me at all if he added them to his tube stock to sell to other customers.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Seamaster* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ At same time you sould consider all the high end stuffs Mikhail hand made by himself. It is like too many order, and too little help._

 


 (Deep breath taken) Seamaster, take a look at the bigger picture. Your post can be infuriating to those affected here.
 There is no way to minimize these actions. Not in this century, anyway.
 These offenses are inexcusable.


----------



## earwicker7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Icarium* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I dunno I mean. I guess I'll ask him about it, but uh.. I'll probably just order 2 from music direct since even if he does agree to send me some its going to take like 6 months to get them.

 Honestly it doesn't matter to me much, but when I thnk more about it I've had things with 3 feet and sometimes they wobble if I put pressure on them from the top for whatever reason. It's a pretty rare case scenario for the SS-1 or say my 60 pound Esoteric sources, but shrug. It also will make my 55 dollar puck useful again! That's almost like EARNING 15 dollars no? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yessir Beefy! Bought from Sleestack. That's the amp. Does seem like 4 huh!_

 

I've actually had the opposite experience... I vastly prefer three feet. It's just so much easier to get the levelling perfect. It's my stuff with four feet (like the racks) that gives me headaches.


----------



## grawk

You don't level amps tho, you level shelves. Which are a LOT more stable than a tripod base on an amp.


----------



## earwicker7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DefectiveAudioComponent* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How can you be so sure he threw the tubes away?_

 

X2

 I've got a STRONG feeling that those tubes are now sitting in other people's amps. Every single time a customer posts (with the exception of those with Stockholm Syndrome) on this thread, the tale gets worse. Calling Mikhail scum is an insult to scum.


----------



## earwicker7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grawk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You don't level amps tho, you level shelves. Which are a LOT more stable than a tripod base on an amp._

 

I do both.

 EDIT--And I prefer (by a large margin) three feet. Almost every high end turntable I've seen is a three footer; I think there is a reason for this.


----------



## sacd lover

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *markmaxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks! My friend!

 What don't you believe? Did you see the pictures, zip ties, hardware crimped on ends, the switch on the top so I could go from Supra/extreme,that he told me my tubes were all bad, that he wanted 100% more (he wanted $140 or $150) for the tubes Bendix 2C51 which Earl wants $70 for, that it took for ever to build, or that he held it hostage untill I gave him more moneyor the fact it went $1000 over budget?_

 

I was not going to comment but since I saw my name pop up here .... I am.

 Mark, I may have not been clear when you contacted me to ask me about the pricing for 2C51s. I thought I told you the Bendix are very rare, and $125, the price you quoted, was not something out of the norm. But, what I added was that I personally did not think the Bendix is noticeably superior to the typical 2C51/ 5670, if at all .... just different. Adding to that, I told you because the Bendix did not sound special to me that I would never pay that much for them. Next, I told you the standard 2C51s like the TS/ GE and Sylvania are all excellent tubes. So, I offered you essentially a lifetime supply of standard matched pairs for the same $125 you would have paid for the one pair. 


 Later when you asked about ECC #1 adapter tubes I looked through my stash for you and I happened to find a pair of Bendix 2C51s. The tube as you know is tiny and I had put a divider in a standard 9 pin box with a 2C51 on each end. I didnt realize I had two until I accidentally turned the box over and saw writing noting I put tubes in both ends. 

 Now .... knowing you originally really wanted a Bendix 2C51 pair I asked you if you were interested when I pm'd you about the ECC #1 tubes I had. The reason I priced them as I did is you are a friend and I dont like to charge my friends the going rate for tubes. To be honest, I felt guilty asking for $70; especially for a tube I dont think is anything special. But, I could easily sell them on ebay and get the same $125 or more. So, I came up with that compromise price.

 So, my price was not reflective of what a Bendix 2C51 is worth. Consequently, in this case, the fair market value from Mikhail was not out of line, mine was. Moreover, given tube values fluctuate wildly at times with new upper price barriers being established almost monthly sometimes for a "hot tube" .... a value is as much a guess as anything. This certainly doesnt excuse him throwing away your tubes in your other transaction. I return tubes when they are bad if I expect compensation .... or have them returned to me if I sold them to verify the truth. 

 But, back to the 2C51s, he is a business man and he is in business to make money. So, IMO, him charging the typical going rate is to be expected. Bendix 2C51s are definitely a rare tube and there is a much smaller supply of the Bendix 2C51s around than the rare 6SN7GTs you see going for $400-500 per pair.








 As an interesting side note, I had a member contact for advice about tubes for his Wavelength dac. You guys really need to be careful when you buy tube gear so you dont get gear with irreplaceable tubes. You also need to do a little research to see tube pricing before you buy tubes .... or atleast ask somebody. Check this out!!!

 Hi,

 I've read some of your posts and it seems you know alot about tubes. So, I wanted to ask if the above mentioned will run me 1500 USD?

 I have a Wavelength Audio Crimson DAC, which I am thinking of upgrading with this particular tube.

 And this is a triode, right?

 Me ....

 You can buy the nos 71A for $40 each from Radio Electric Supply (RES). I would never pay that much for a pair of tubes. Tubes get hyped and the price skyrockets. Sound is so subjective .... I have used many holy grail tubes and some are very good and some are not. I use a alot of tubes no one knows about that sub for the expensive tubes .... and I dont feel I am missing anything. The 71A is a small power triode and the tube plain sounds good no matter which brand you use. To assume that the tube in question would sound the best in every system is a real stretch.

 So to be clear, the tube may be fantastic but standard 71As are fantastic. I cant see the tube in question elevating the performance to justify the cost. I hope that helps.

 Him ...

 Hi Earl,


 Thanks for the quick reply.


 I wrote to you because the manufacturer (Wavelength) is selling the Telefunken's for 1500 USD each. But I'm happy with the 71A in them now, the balloon variant have a warm and smooth sound which suits me just fine.


 I don't think I will be buying the RE134's, at least not from Wavelength. But he may think I am a noob, and would charge the high price, and I would pay, no questions asked. Not anymore though.

 Me ....

 $1500 EACH!!!! I thought you meant for a pair. Do you know some of the dacs you can buy for $3000 .... good grief! Telefunkens ARE usually hyped period. Like some of their 12AX7/12AU7s .... which are good but on the bright analytical side, IMO. I have to tell you this is may be the most extreme pricing I have ever come across.

 Being curious I called RES myself .... they had one Zenith branded 71A in stock. I will look around for you. I hope you havent bought a product that has no replacement tubes available; atleast available for a reasonable price.

 Earl

 Me again ....

 I find 71As listed in stock for sale with Radio Daze = Radiodaze .... and Antique Electronic Supply = Antique Electric Supply. If I were you I would buy some while you can. These sellers are also charging in the $35-45 per tube range.

 Earl

 Him ....

 Hi Earl,


 Thanks for the findings! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 I do need some new 71A tubes. There is a loud hum in one of them and I can't get rid of it argh! I've talked with Gordon (Wavelength) about it and he made dampers and sent new tubes etc, but nothing worked. The Crimson DAC can also work with WE101L/M but I've never tried. Only 71A ST and balloon. 


 Gonna buy some tubes fron those sites, maybe that'll help with the hum, by getting some NOS.

*Back to the present ... you wonder if this is even a tube problem and that there isnt something wrong with the dac. I think I suggested he send the dac back to be evaluated. Also, while I think that tube price is crazy I am not familair with a lot of the European tubes and maybe this a going rate. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But, if the dac was designed for 71As and doesnt work correctly with that tube .... how would selling him a pair of tubes that sub for the 71A for $3000 help?*


----------



## takezo

bendix 2c51 are not rare... i've seen hundreds for sale from japanese
 sellers on yahoo japan auction... they go for about $35 per piece.

 the bendix 6385 are another story. they are more difficult to come
 by, even thru japanese sources connected to the us military.... 
 they go for $65 - $80+ in japan.


----------



## sacd lover

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *takezo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_bendix 2c51 are not rare... i've seen hundreds for sale from japanese
 sellers on yahoo japan auction... they go for about $35 per piece.

 the bendix 6385 are another story. they are more difficult to come
 by, even thru japanese sources connected to the us military.... 
 they go for $65 - $80+ in japan._

 


 .... and if you dont speak Japanese and you go through typical USA channels? Try to find some in the US and see how plentiful they are here and what sellers charge.


----------



## PhilS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mbd2884* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ No people like this deserve to be sued, put out of business. Even if its just 1%, or just one person, they're done, over. Yep not a scumbag..._

 

With this standard, you just put 99% (actually, it's probably 100%) of the people in this country out of business/work, including all doctors, lawyers, mechanics, accountants, etc., etc. One percent? Give me a break. Can we indulge in a little more hyperbole?


----------



## takezo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sacd lover* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_.... and if you dont speak Japanese and you go through typical USA channels? Try to find some in the US and see how plentiful they are here and what sellers charge._

 

in case you didn't understand what i was trying to convey... the bendix 2c51
 are not rare... that all. what people charge is not my concern.


----------



## tagosaku

Sounds like;

 Bendix 2c51 is rare in US.
 Bendix 2c51 is not rare in Japan.

 Comment from any other market?


----------



## markmaxx

Sorry Earl I thought when you said that you wouldn't pay 150 it was not worth that much to anyone. Because of course you are the tube man!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 They can deleat all my posts if they want my story is true, and there are at least 3 other times I got smoking mad, ask Makhail my name is Mark Ferris!


----------



## sacd lover

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *markmaxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sorry Earl I thought when you said that you wouldn't pay 150 it was not worth that much to anyone. Because of course you are the tube man!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 They can deleat all my posts if they want my story is true, and there are at least 3 other times I got smoking mad, ask Makhail my name is Mark Ferris!_

 

What I said doesnt change anything else you encountered. But, he really wasnt price gouging in this instance, IMO. 

 I am the founder of Team Cheap Tubes .... that is why I did the first tube adapters for my SP amps. There was no way I was going to pay hundreds for 6SN7s with all these other good tubes available. I just cany bring myself to pay big prices for tubes when I can go with substitues for pennies on the dollar.


----------



## sacd lover

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *takezo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_in case you didn't understand what i was trying to convey... the bendix 2c51
 are not rare... that all. what people charge is not my concern._

 

nevermind ....


----------



## takezo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tagosaku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sounds like;

 Bendix 2c51 is rare in US.
 Bendix 2c51 is not rare in Japan.

 Comment from any other market?_

 

they're common in south korea as well but usually with pricier tags.


----------



## markmaxx

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sad lover* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am the founder of Team Cheap Tubes .... that is why I did the first tube adapters for my SP amps. There was no way I was going to pay hundreds for 6SN7s with all these other good tubes available. I just can bring myself to pay big prices for tubes when I can go with substitutes for pennies on the dollar._

 

I truly believe we are all the better because of your love for tube.

 I publicly apology for bringing you into this thread, I am sorry.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also anyone here can do what ever they want with Singlepower, my point was in the 3 years that I delt with singlepower, It was for the most part "fun and informative" to talk to Mikhail, but to actually get anything from them:...man it was a struggle.


----------



## earwicker7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PhilS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_With this standard, you just put 99% (actually, it's probably 100%) of the people in this country out of business/work, including all doctors, lawyers, mechanics, accountants, etc., etc. One percent? Give me a break. Can we indulge in a little more hyperbole? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I'm sorry, but that is asinine. The idea that even 10% of people in this country behave at the "standards" of Mikhail is pushing it, much less 99%.

 The idea that you apparently think we're lynching Mikhail leads me to believe that you're horrified at the idea that your amp has no resale value. Way to attempt to drag the rest of us down with you
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## markmaxx

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Rob N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Did he refund you the cost? Some of the tubes he sends out do not appear to have been tested,I had an arcing Tungsol 6080 from him

 He seems at times not to listen to his customers_

 

No money back. (I never expected any money back as they were my tubes to start with) I was going to sell the tubes I had left over from my MPX3 
 6SN7, then I had it made into a slam 5687 tubes and then I had it made into a SE 6BL7 tubes. I wanted to sell them. Mikhail was going to test them for me. 

 My point was send the tubes to tester get them back with the results! 

 Your last statment, answer:... He listens. He is a nice guy! Poor business man.


----------



## PhilS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *earwicker7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm sorry, but that is asinine. The idea that even 10% of people in this country behave at the "standards" of Mikhail is pushing it, much less 99%.

 The idea that you apparently think we're lynching Mikhail leads me to believe that you're horrified at the idea that your amp has no resale value. Way to attempt to drag the rest of us down with you
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




._

 

Uh, dude, if you read the post I was referencing, it appears to say that if a person makes a mistake with one person (e.g., a surgeon accidentally cuts off one person's testicles) and doesn't confess it, that means that person is a scumbag and should not be allowed to engage in that occupation. Thus, I was commenting on the 1% error rate (with the assumption that lots of folks make bad mistakes at some time in their life and don't always admit to them). Perhaps I misread the intital post. Or perhaps you did. But I think my post made it clear how I interpreted it.

 I don't really care that my amp has no resale value (this is a little bit presumptious, probably reflecting your desires, but whatever), as I have no intention of selling it. I just think that, while it's clear that Mikhail has done some really bad things, and there should be consequences, people are engaging in a lot of hyperbole, and are being extremely judgmental, in certain of the comments. And that fact that you take my comment as indicating that I am worried about my amps resale value -- as if you are some armchair psychiatrist -- sort of demonstrates my point. People are losing perspective and getting quite emotional about all this.

 And if you think my opinion is "asinine," so be it.


----------



## earwicker7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PhilS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Uh, dude, if you read the post I was referencing, it appears to say that if a person makes a mistake with one person (e.g., a surgeon accidentally cuts off one person's testicles) that means that person is a scumbag and should not be allowed to engage in that occupation. Thus, I was commenting on the 1% error rate. Perhaps I misread the intital post. Or perhaps you did. But I think my post made it clear how I interpreted it.

 I don't really care that my amp has no resale value (this is a little bit presumptious, probably reflecting your desires, but whatever), as I have no intention of selling it. I just think that, while it's clear that Mikhail has done some really bad things, and there should be consequences, people are engaging in a lot of hyperbole, and are being very judgmental, in certain of the comments. And that fact that you take my comment as indicating that I am worried about my amps resale value -- as if you are an armchair psychiatrist -- sort of demonstrates my point. People are losing perspective and getting quite emotional about all this.

 And if you think my opinion is "asinine," so be it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Fair enough, I think I may have misinterpreted your point, so sorry if I overreacted.

 I actually do have a degree in psychology, though
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## bobsmith

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PhilS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_With this standard, you just put 99% (actually, it's probably 100%) of the people in this country out of business/work, including all doctors, lawyers, mechanics, accountants, etc., etc. One percent? Give me a break. Can we indulge in a little more hyperbole? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I am a lawyer. If I were to scam even one client, I would fully expect to be disbarred. The number of clients involved is irrelevant, its what you do that matters...


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PhilS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_People are losing perspective and getting quite emotional about all this._

 

Large quantities of money does that to people. But then again, so does the ice cream truck coming down the road, on a hot summer night.


----------



## terriblepaulz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Large quantities of money does that to people. But then again, so does the ice cream truck coming down the road, on a hot summer night._

 

mmmmmmmmm ice cream


----------



## PhilS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *earwicker7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 I actually do have a degree in psychology, though
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





._

 

LOL.


----------



## PhilS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bobsmith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am a lawyer. If I were to scam even one client, I would fully expect to be disbarred. The number of clients involved is irrelevant, its what you do that matters..._

 

I'm a lawyer also, and I don't think the situation is quite analogous, but in any event, it depends on what you mean by "scam" a client. I would say there are many of our profession who scam clients, if scamming includes overcharging for services that could have been rendered more competently or for less money -- which might be somewhat equivalent to some of what Mikhail has done. As to more serious lawyer malfeasance or misfeasance, there are many, many lawyers who have seriously scammed" a client, who have been suspended for a time or otherwise sanctioned, who still practice law.

 Anyway, we're probably beating this horse more than it deserves.


----------



## Sherwood

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *earwicker7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I actually do have a degree in psychology, though
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




._

 

You and half of the sorority alums in the world


----------



## .coco

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Sherwood* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You and half of the sorority alums in the world 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 









 funny


----------



## Towert7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *.coco* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_








 funny_

 

It's more true than some want to believe.
 Education, Psychology, English.


----------



## Seamaster

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *markmaxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ok the 5%
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Mikhail will return my e-mails too.
 He did return one phone call this new year 11.00 PM. EST. (I was asleep)
 But the statement that only 5 % of his customers make mikhail's business look bad? He makes his business look bad, we are just telling our stories, 
 that hopefully, will help another fellow head-fi member make his or her own informed decision.

 The hi end stuff? Is open for interpretation, did you see the inside of my amp a few pages back! There are no hi end anything in there. In fact there are hardware store crimped on connectors in there! Look in there again Please.

 He loves plastic zip ties, they secure half of the components in my amp. The other half of the components are soldered to the zip tied componets.

 So let me say this, "Mikhail has no skill as a builder of amps".(designer maybe/builder skilless) Look at his work, it's not just messy. His work is not thought out at all. The solder joints are sloppy and some of my amp componets have no solder
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Hi-end/quality is not just how it sounds it is through out the entire product. His chassies are nice but he dosen't make or finish them.

 He has also always!!! tryed to charge me more for anything he has ever sold me, For example 2 Bendix red label 2C51 tubes he asked $150, I said wow that seems high next email well $125 is as low as I can go. Why not say Mark $125? I asked a fellow headfi member if he had any yep. $70.

 This stuff is all true we are not making this stuff up!

 I sent Mikhail a batch of hi end NOS tubes for testing Hundreds of dollars worth, I finley asked him did you ever test those tubes I sent you? Makhail said they were all junk!!!! He through them away, I was expecting the tubes to come back to me with some sort of value written on them (88/92) nope he tossed them in the trash for me.

 more:..OK, I have never gotten anything that said what options are in my amp, or my MPX3 or my PPX3 I asked Makhail! all I got was, It is the best sounding one I have ever built. I wanted him to say piltron transformer/blackgate/auto biasing/cardis 1/4/jacks/so and so caps/etc.

 My original amp that was ordered was a SDS/XLR There is no Super duper anything in my amp. Plus this really pissed me off, There is a switch on the top of my amp. The original purpose was I was going to use the amp as a supra ie. SDS/XLR which I originaly ordered.Then Makhail called me to say he was so happy with the new circuit he invented with the Extreme amp. series and he wanted to build that into my new amp. Makhail said with a switch/ my amp was to become a Extreme XLR also. The first of it's kind. 

 I call Mikhail and asked what tubes can I use with the supra output section? (Makhail had sent me 4 tubes for the output section of my amp in extreme mode @$100 per, but no tubes for the supra mode) Mikhail said I would never need the supra section because the Extreme curcit sounded so much better! 
 Makhail also asked for like a 1000.00 more than we originaly agreeded upon. 

 Then like you have read here before the shipping department wouldl not release my amp. (which was way late)
 untill I paid the ballance of the amp!!

 Anyway Makhail makes himself look bad. I am just telling my side of the interaction between me and Singlepower._

 


 I am very sorry to hear that bro. All I can do right now is to hang on. I hope, now just hope there is no major issues with my order.


----------



## Seamaster

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mbd2884* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_He said he called Mikhail and Mikhail replied they are junk, I threw them away. I think that's about as clear as it can get of how thoughtless Mikhail can be. But you know what, at this point with what Markmaxx has experienced, I'm sure Mark needs to fabricate stories to enhance his horror experience._

 


 Still, that sounds unreal. How could......


----------



## Seamaster

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grawk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You don't level amps tho, you level shelves. Which are a LOT more stable than a tripod base on an amp._

 

You should level both. I too have hard time to level 4 feet. never get problem with 3 feet.


----------



## mark_h

Has anyone taken any legal action yet?


----------



## bobsmith

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PhilS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm a lawyer also, and I don't think the situation is quite analogous, but in any event, it depends on what you mean by "scam" a client._

 

Agreed. When I used the word scam, I meant it in the sense of intentional misconduct, e.g. misappropriation of client funds/property, lying to the client etc. I believe those can get you disbarred or suspended indefinitely pretty quickly. My point was only that if you do really bad things, it does not matter how many people you do it to. That said, I not saying that what Mikhail did falls into that category.


----------



## neilvg

Well I'm trying to open my chassis. Mine is also one of the amps in the $$$$$ category. However because I have wood paneling on the front, it is harder then just taking out the hex screws. There are these little round screws in the wood, same as on the top middle of the amp, and they have a hex insert that is larger than my smallest hex which is a mere 1.5mm. The next larger one is too big. So I don't know how to take these out.

 Any help? 

 Neil


----------



## spritzer

He's probably using non-metric hex so you need the keys to match. You could also ask Andy as his amp is being worked on so he might have some info.


----------



## Icarium

I'm pretty sure he uses inch based hexes. I bought both sets for ~20 bucks or something and the inch based ones were what I used to open my amp up.


----------



## neilvg

Thanks guys. Andy actually sent his amp back? Recently?

 Neil


----------



## spritzer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *neilvg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks guys. Andy actually sent his amp back? Recently?

 Neil_

 

He took it to Blackie Pagano as his shop is close to Andy's home.


----------



## blubliss

Neil,

 I took the bottom off my ES-2 audio section and it was quite easy. I don't remember having to take anything out of the wood. I just unscrewed everything on the bottom and it came right off. 

 However, it is quite possible we have different cases??

 Blackie is waiting on a part for my amp. I will get it back pretty soon it looks like. Thank goodness I have an able repairman near me. And I found a second recently. FYI...the problem was of my doing.


----------



## Icarium

Yeah.. his case looks significantly different from yours. It has wood on the front panel and is very stylized and nice looking. 

 Yours actually looks a lot like Neil's first amp that he saw at the San Jose meet that didn't work and the chassis was a bit dinged as it had been dropped and was unfinished. I believe Neil expressed dissatisfaction with what he got and Mikhail built a new chassis from scratch. It was a crazy move since the first chassis Neil witnessed was already an extremely custom job and different from anything else I'd seen from Singlepower. It could not have been cheap to just toss out.

 I've speculated that he recycled Neil's chassis that was at San Jose for your amp... is it pristine all over? If so perhaps not. 

 But yeah definitely your two chassis are very different.


----------



## spritzer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *blubliss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_FYI...the problem was of my doing._

 

Mikhail could have used even basic quality tube sockets and then it shouldn't have happened.


----------



## blubliss

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Icarium* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yeah.. his case looks significantly different from yours. It has wood on the front panel and is very stylized and nice looking. 

 Yours actually looks a lot like Neil's first amp that he saw at the San Jose meet that didn't work and the chassis was a bit dinged as it had been dropped and was unfinished. I believe Neil expressed dissatisfaction with what he got and Mikhail built a new chassis from scratch. It was a crazy move since the first chassis Neil witnessed was already an extremely custom job and different from anything else I'd seen from Singlepower. It could not have been cheap to just toss out.

 I've speculated that he recycled Neil's chassis that was at San Jose for your amp... is it pristine all over? If so perhaps not. 

 But yeah definitely your two chassis are very different._

 

Yeah, mine is Neil's reject 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. At least I didn't have to wait very long for the ES-2. On the scammer side, Mikhail never disclosed that this had been dropped and such. He said it was his personal amp. I raised a huge stink when I found out the truth but what was I to do, I had already paid. Mikhail will never get any of my business ever again. I wish this thread had been around before I bought my amps. At least they do sound unbelievable and I have local repairmen who can work on them. I have not heard anything better yet (in my limited experience). We'll see what comes to the National.


----------



## neilvg

Post from earlier in this epic thread:
http://www.head-fi.org/forums/4324671-post19.html

 So that's how mine looks Andy, in case you haven't seen. Pic's don't do it justice, it really is beautiful. But the top panel is attached underneath the overlapping front wood piece on the right. I need to take the whole wood panel off to get at one hex screw covered by this wood panel.

 Neil

 By the way, total aside, that name - Blackie Pegano... that's rad. Totally Gangster.


----------



## derekbmn

Blackies website - Tubesville -yeah he's pretty rad !


----------



## spritzer

Neil, with tube amps you normally remove the bottom panel as everything is fixed to the top plate.


----------



## mbd2884

No majority of people are not this stupid. Alone in my local town there was a family doctor screwed up once, he was sued, lost his practice. But you know what, since he is such a nice guy, and only did it once, his malpractice should be tolerated...

 And yes a friends father other screwed up at a patent law firm. One screw up, has been disbarred from practicing law indefinitely. Again he broke the law, but it's OK since he's my friend's father, and he didn't do to all of his clients...

 I do not think I am exaggerating at all, as I know a contractor who messed up on a house that didn't have proper ventilation and a family member died from monoxide poisoning, yep it was just one failure, but he's out of business, and serving prison time. There are mistakes, and there are dumbass choices that should never be tolerated, no matter how few times committed. Why there is such tolerance for Mikhail's behavior is by far the biggest mystery of this forums. No other issue or phenomenon comes close to this on this forums. Either way I need to stop posting so much in this topic and just see if anyone will make sure Mikhail faces the consequences for his actions. 

 I'm not saying Mikhail should be prisoned for life or anything. But he should be taken to court, forced to pay in damages for the damages he's caused, not just the time wasted, but emotional stress and well, not actually doing the work he was paid to do. 

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PhilS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_With this standard, you just put 99% (actually, it's probably 100%) of the people in this country out of business/work, including all doctors, lawyers, mechanics, accountants, etc., etc. One percent? Give me a break. Can we indulge in a little more hyperbole? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## AudioDwebe

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mbd2884* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_No majority of people are not this stupid. Alone in my local town there was a family doctor screwed up once, he was sued, lost his practice. But you know what, since he is such a nice guy, and only did it once, his malpractice should be tolerated...

 And yes a friends father other screwed up at a patent law firm. One screw up, has been disbarred from practicing law indefinitely. Again he broke the law, but it's OK since he's my friend's father, and he didn't do to all of his clients...

 I do not think I am exaggerating at all, as I know a contractor who messed up on a house that didn't have proper ventilation and a family member died from monoxide poisoning, yep it was just one failure, but he's out of business, and serving prison time. There are mistakes, and there are dumbass choices that should never be tolerated, no matter how few times committed. Why there is such tolerance for Mikhail's behavior is by far the biggest mystery of this forums. No other issue or phenomenon comes close to this on this forums. Either way I need to stop posting so much in this topic and just see if anyone will make sure Mikhail faces the consequences for his actions. 

 I'm not saying Mikhail should be prisoned for life or anything. But he should be taken to court, forced to pay in damages for the damages he's caused, not just the time wasted, but emotional stress and well, not actually doing the work he was paid to do._

 

So you're comparing what Mikhail has done to those in your example; those whose actions have resulted in _death_? Amp versus death?

 Gimme a break...


----------



## Icarium

i don't think the first two examples resulted in death.


----------



## grawk

Mikhail didn't "screw up". He cheated people out of thousands of dollars.


----------



## AudioDwebe

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Icarium* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i don't think the first two examples resulted in death._

 

But the third one did.

 By any stretch of the imagination, how is it even remotely possible to compare what Mikhail has done to somenone whose actions caused death? 

 Repeat...gimme a break.


----------



## PhilS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mbd2884* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 There are mistakes, and there are dumbass choices that should never be tolerated, no matter how few times committed._

 

Speaking for myself only, I sure am glad you're not God -- or even my wife.


----------



## Icarium

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *AudioDwebe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_But the third one did.

 By any stretch of the imagination, how is it even remotely possible to compare what Mikhail has done to somenone whose actions caused death? 

 Repeat...gimme a break._

 

Shrug... could give it a shot by finding examples of people who have killed themselves or been killed for sums far less than thousands of dollars. 

 Anyway it's a pretty spurious argument, so let's end it at that. I don't think that was that dude's main point anyways. If you have been burned like those of us who have been burned then maybe you'd have some weight to your arguments.

 How about you get scammed for a couple thousand and we'll see how well you deal with it. If you go through what I've been through and want to martyr yourself for the sake of Mikhail then go ahead. The rest of us do not want to do that.

 i don't know what you think Mikhail has done or his motivations, but you can either go back and read in detail my posts with many many emails and see the inconsistencies and lies that he has fed me for many, many months, or trust me that it is so.

 Fundamentally the question is if you think if Mikhail blatantly lies to his customers that is okay or you don't believe Mikhail has lied at all and his customers are trying to jam him up due to long wait periods and mob mentality.

 If you believe in #1... then I hope you recognize that will forever be the minority opinion and stop wasting your time trying to defend it.

 If you believe in #2 then that is incredibly insulting and simply not the situation. I was a staunch Mikhail/Singlepower defender and it is absolutely not the 5-6 months I had to wait that angers me.

 Maybe you should spend a little bit more time explaining your stance rather than trying to snipe at things others are saying.


----------



## PhilS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Icarium* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Fundamentally the question is if you think if Mikhail blatantly lies to his customers that is okay or you don't believe Mikhail has lied at all and his customers are trying to jam him up due to long wait periods and mob mentality.

 If you believe in #1... then I hope you recognize that will forever be the minority opinion and stop wasting your time trying to defend it.

 If you believe in #2 then that is incredibly insulting and simply not the situation. I was a staunch Mikhail/Singlepower defender and it is absolutely not the 5-6 months I had to wait that angers me.
_

 

It seems to me there is a third alternative. And that is to say the following:

 1. Mikhail has done something seriously wrong (e.g., he lied to certain customers), there need to be consequences, and people who have been victimized (who are rightly pissed off and emotional about this, as anyone would be) need to be made whole or have their issues remedied in some way. 

 2. The fact that he has done what he has done does _*not *_mean that he ripped off everyone who has ever dealt with him (or that his conduct is similar to murder), that all his amps were poorly built, that they all sounded like krap and always have, that anyone who thinks or thought otherwise was duped, and/or that none of his amps have any value whatsoever.

 3. The fact that some of his amps sound great or that he treated some people very well or provided good customer service does not mean that he didn't treat other people very poorly, didn't rip some people off or lie, didn't provide some very poor quality products in an attempt to cover himself, and that people who have been victimized should not be compensated or have restitution made to them.

 Why are so many people on this thread trying to put people in such polar opposite camps? I don't get it.


----------



## grawk

We're not trying to send him to jail. Just saying that if he's going to rip off people in this community, he shouldn't be able to come to community events with impunity.


----------



## AudioDwebe

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Icarium* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Shrug... could give it a shot by finding examples of people who have killed themselves or been killed for sums far less than thousands of dollars. 

 Anyway it's a pretty spurious argument, so let's end it at that. I don't think that was that dude's main point anyways. If you have been burned like those of us who have been burned then maybe you'd have some weight to your arguments.

 How about you get scammed for a couple thousand and we'll see how well you deal with it. If you go through what I've been through and want to martyr yourself for the sake of Mikhail then go ahead. The rest of us do not want to do that.

 i don't know what you think Mikhail has done or his motivations, but you can either go back and read in detail my posts with many many emails and see the inconsistencies and lies that he has fed me for many, many months, or trust me that it is so.

 Fundamentally the question is if you think if Mikhail blatantly lies to his customers that is okay or you don't believe Mikhail has lied at all and his customers are trying to jam him up due to long wait periods and mob mentality.

 If you believe in #1... then I hope you recognize that will forever be the minority opinion and stop wasting your time trying to defend it.

 If you believe in #2 then that is incredibly insulting and simply not the situation. I was a staunch Mikhail/Singlepower defender and it is absolutely not the 5-6 months I had to wait that angers me.

 Maybe you should spend a little bit more time explaining your stance rather than trying to snipe at things others are saying._

 


 I've never defended Mikhail's actions; only my opinion that the majority of his customer base is probably satisfied with the products they're received. And I'm not denying your, nor anyone else whose invested large sums of money for a product not received, lied to, etcetera should be angry as hell. I'm sure I would be, as well.

 I'm in disagreement on two things. One, the comparison of his actions to those of others whose actions resulted in "death" and "lost testicles" and those sorts of things, and idea that because he, Singlepower, has had bad dealings with some of its customers necessarily makes him "scum".


----------



## Icarium

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PhilS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It seems to me there is a third alternative. And that is to say the following:

 1. Mikhail has done something seriously wrong (e.g., he lied to certain customers), there need to be consequences, and people who have been victimized (who are rightly pissed off and emotional about this, as anyone would be) need to be made whole or have their issues remedied in some way. 

 2. The fact that he has done what he has done does *not *mean that he ripped off everyone who has ever dealt with him (or that his conduct is similar to murder), that all his amps were poorly built, that they all sounded like krap and always have, that anyone who thinks or thought otherwise was duped, and/or that none of his amps have any value whatsoever.

 3. The fact that some of his amps sound great or that he treated some people very well or provided good customer service does not mean that he didn't treat other people very poorly, didn't rip some people off or lie, didn't provide some very poor quality products in an attempt to cover himself, and that people who have been victimized should not be compensated or have restitution made to them.

 Why are so many people on this thread trying to put people in such polar opposite camps? I don't get it._

 

I'm not entirely sure what you are trying to say in #3.. but I was talking very specifically about what belief AudioDwebe holds. I don't think AudioDwebe enspouses #3. 

 If he does he should say something. If he had constrained his views to the fact that he has issue with Mikhail attending the DannyB that'd be one thing...


----------



## PhilS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Icarium* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm not entirely sure what you are trying to say in #3.. but I was talking very specifically about what belief AudioDwebe holds. I don't think AudioDwebe enspouses #3. 
_

 

I wasn't really addressing my comments to what AudioDwebe said, or to even entirely to what you said (despite my quoting you). I was just using the most recent discussion to point out that it seems that everybody on this thread is identified as either a "Mikhail hater" or a "Mikhail defender." And I think that people's respective viewpoints are more complicated than that, and that the issue is to some extent or in certain respects a little more complicated that we make it seem.


----------



## mbd2884

Wow, only on this forum could someone like Mikhail be defended.

 Here if you screw up, cheat people of money, practice bad business, only ONCE, you're gone. You don't get a second chance. You're done. People have taken others to court for far less than 17,000 dollars worth of garbage that Icarium has bought and had to deal with. All it takes is one court case, one bad business here to get a bad reputation and you don't recover, if you do, its a hard road back.

 I am so happy I don't live where you live PhilS, glad where I am people are held accountable for their actions.

 Yes no one is perfect or "God," but cheating someone of 10s of thousands of dollars and lying for months at a time are not what someone does due to being absent minded, forgetful and small mistakes that us all humans make.

 What Mikhail has done were deliberate. You don't put wallwarts in a 15,000 dollar Amp power source by mistake, or among the many small mistakes us humans make. That was intentional, he thought about it, and decided to do so. He thought about lying about shipping, he thought about telling someone 90% of the work is done, but fail to deliver until two months later.

 My father recently had his house renovated, when the contractor didn't get plumbing done as he had promised to be scheduled, my father made sure there were consequences. Meaning the contractor lost money, and the contractor, GUESS WHAT!?!? Here is the real world, people know there are consequences, and he admitted to his inability to follow through on the agreement and agreed that he should not charge as was decided because he wasn't able to hold up his end of the deal. And the plumbing job was done well, in the end, contractor and my father both got what they wanted, with the understanding this is business, you do what you say you will, you get paid for the job you agree to do. And my father has recommended the contractor to other associates of his, because of this, the Contractor gained more business through my father. Just as a good customer, my father made sure the contractor and everyone else who worked on the renovation were paid on time. Contractor received a bonus for such a pleasant experience my father had, his issues were addressed promptly and business like.

 But with Mikhail he hasn't admitted to wrong doing. Believe in some threads, he even accused the customer of screwing up. He makes up more lies to cover up the lies he already made. There is a huge difference between Mikhail and anyone else I know personally running a successful business, that and everyone I know personally pride themselves in good customer relations, unlike Mikhail who seems to pride in screening his customer's phone calls and then disconnecting phone lines if customer does manage to get in contact with him.


----------



## earwicker7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Sherwood* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You and half of the sorority alums in the world 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Well, I wasn't in a fraternity, and I sure as hell wasn't in a sorority (I think the goatee disqualified me
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## tom hankins

mbd2884,
 I dont see how you get that saying alot of people are happy with there amps, and the fact that until recently the big majority of SP amps where very reliable = defending Mikhails recent actions. I've been on both ends, and the two have nothing to do with each other. Both dealings with Mikhail are true.


----------



## earwicker7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grawk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_We're not trying to send him to jail. Just saying that if he's going to rip off people in this community, he shouldn't be able to come to community events with impunity._

 

Frankly, if he is guilty of some of the stuff he's accused of, I don't see why a couple of months in the pokey is out of line. If businessmen in this country were held to the same standards as the rest of us (you steal, you go to jail), maybe stuff like this wouldn't happen.


----------



## mbd2884

Yep I agree what you said Hankins is true.

 I also believe his actions should not be tolerated because a few had good dealings. I believe his deceitful actions are not lessened by that others had good dealings. He should suffer the consequences for the people he screwed over. I am baffled how some think because they had good dealings that Mikhail deserves to be defended. It doesn't matter if a few had good dealings when it comes to the grievances of other faced. He should be held accountable.

 It would be a different story if Mikhail took responsibility for his actions. For example returning someone's amp six months after the quoted job time, should say, I'll only charge for the shipping, and parts, labor free. Or make concessions for what he did. Or simply a well written and sincere apology recognizing his wrong doings. But not here, he has just lied some more instead. There is a difference between Mikhail and the rest of the business world related to customer relations.

 Why do I keep recommending Audio-gd's Compass to anyone looking for an entry level DAC/Amp solution? Yeah his product is great, but its because you couldn't ask for a more responsive business man, can't ask for better customer service. Kingwa cares what people think of him and his service. He doesn't just care about his product, he also cares about his relations with his customers. That's the biggest reason why I rave about Audio-gd. He answers questions promptly, easy to contact, he delivers on time, provided a real tracking number on time, and was very accommodating.


----------



## tom hankins

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mbd2884* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yep I agree what you said Hankins is true.

 I also believe his actions should not be tolerated because a few had good dealings. I believe his deceitful actions are not lessened by that others had good dealings. He should suffer the consequences for the people he screwed over. I am baffled how some think because they had good dealings that Mikhail deserves to be defended. It doesn't matter if a few had good dealings when it comes to the grievances of other faced. He should be held accountable.

 It would be a different story if Mikhail took responsibility for his actions. For example returning someone's amp six months after the quoted job time, should say, I'll only charge for the shipping, and parts, labor free. Or make concessions for what he did. Or simply a well written and sincere apology recognizing his wrong doings. But not here, he has just lied some more instead. There is a difference between Mikhail and the rest of the business world related to customer relations.

 Why do I keep recommending Audio-gd's Compass to anyone looking for an entry level DAC/Amp solution? Yeah his product is great, but its because you couldn't ask for a more responsive business man, can't ask for better customer service. Kingwa cares what people think of him and his service. He doesn't just care about his product, he also cares about his relations with his customers. That's the biggest reason why I rave about Audio-gd. He answers questions promptly, easy to contact, he delivers on time, provided a real tracking number on time, and was very accommodating._

 

I think everyone has a right to post there dealings with Mikhail. i can also see how some would be suprised that mikhail has done some of the things people are saying he did, when they had nothing but good dealings. however i have not seen anyone who is suprised with his actions, whose posts seem like they posted in order to make anyone elses dealings with Mikhail seem lessened or trivial. 
 I posted my thoughts on how Mikhail has been both here and elsewhere. (when he was right and wrong in our transactions) 
 Also (and i no nobody wants to hear this) but he did take responsibility for his bad actions with me, and made it right. 
 Now are you going to say by posting this that I am defending his actions? if so you really dont have a clue.
 BTW, nice plug for that DAC company.


----------



## PhilS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mbd2884* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am so happy I don't live where you live PhilS, glad where I am people are held accountable for their actions._

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mbd2884* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ I am baffled how some think because they had good dealings that Mikhail deserves to be defended._

 

Who are you talking about? Are you reading any of the posts on this thread but your own? You certainly don't seem to be reading mine!?


----------



## earwicker7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tom hankins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Also (and i no nobody wants to hear this) but he did take responsibility for his bad actions with me, and made it right._

 

I can't speak for everyone here, but personally, the reason I don't want to hear it is because Mikhail only takes responsibility when he is caught and publically called out. Do you really think he made things right? I'd say he just made things less wrong.


----------



## elrod-tom

I like to think that most of the folks who are posting here are SinglePower customers who are discussing their experience and (unfortunately) their issues. I'm starting to see a bit too much activity by some posters who have no experience with SinglePower. I feel like this serves little purpose.

 I'm not saying that folks who have no experience with SinglePower have nothing to add to this thread. What I'm saying is that the discussion about how well or poorly SinglePower serves its customers ought to largely be a discussion amongst its customers.

 I also feel like some folks who have come here to share their positive experiences with SinglePower have been IMHO treated a bit unfairly...to a large degree by folks who have no experience with SinglePower. I'd like to see that stop.

 It seems very clear that there are some significant customer service issues with SinglePower right now - I think we can all agree on that. That doesn't necessarily mean that things have always been this bad, and that's all part of the story. We should all feel free to express our opinions without having our motives questioned. That goes for those who have good AND bad things to say...though it would be better if most of the "talking" were done by actual SinglePower customers.


----------



## purk

elrod-tom,

 Very well said. Thanks.


----------



## nikongod

Do you know these people or are you making up inferences to get your word in this thread and stir the muck?
  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mbd2884* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_No majority of people are not this stupid. Alone in my local town there was a family doctor screwed up once, he was sued, lost his practice. But you know what, since he is such a nice guy, and only did it once, his malpractice should be tolerated..._

 

On the other hand, there ARE doctors who have multiple malpractice lawsuits filed against them. you can find them in your states medical board listings. 

 I guess if you do something significant enough (what exactly did your local doctor do?) they could pull your license though.
  Quote:


 And yes a friends father other screwed up at a patent law firm. One screw up, has been disbarred from practicing law indefinitely. Again he broke the law, but it's OK since he's my friend's father, and he didn't do to all of his clients... 
 

Do you have any idea how hard it is to actually get a lawyer disbarred?
 Even if they have done something immoral, and inappropriate it is still a tricky matter. 

 Perhaps you could provide additional details. If there was OBVIOUS intent to cause harm, or "cheat" the client out of his patent disbarment could be inevitable. If it was a simple mistake (and who is to tell the bar that one of their own made the drawing error when the originals were submitted by some schmuck off the street?) You dont support this point with the specfics...
  Quote:


 I do not think I am exaggerating at all, as I know a contractor who messed up on a house that didn't have proper ventilation and a family member died from monoxide poisoning, yep it was just one failure, but he's out of business, and serving prison time. 
 

Got a link to a story in the paper?
 Again, there are no specfic details. as sad as it is for some to grasp, accidents happen. And you know what, we go on living. except the ones who die. What exactly caused the contractor you know to be jailed? 

 you are extraordinarily vague in your posts.


----------



## jenneth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nikongod* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Got a link to a story in the paper?_

 

I think this is the story that he was talking about. I'm not sure if that plumbing contractor went to jail for it though.


----------



## riceboy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *purk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_elrod-tom,

 Very well said. Thanks._

 

X2. Very, very well put elrod-tom.

 As Nikongod asked you mbd2884 are you just commenting to stir up the muck? IMHO the muck doesn't need to be stirred up as Mikhail has a lot of negative comments in here. If I was a new or current member reading this thread about Singlepower it would better assist me if I could read members with experience with SP or offering advice to those that have issues with SP. Just stirring up the pot (muck) IMHO isn't helpful to those that are involved with SP or are trying to get more info about SP. As Elrod-tom put it so eloquently: 

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *elrod-tom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That goes for those who have good AND bad things to say...though it would be better if most of the "talking" were done by actual SinglePower customers._


----------



## The Pieman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *elrod-tom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_...though it would be better if most of the "talking" were done by actual SinglePower customers._

 

Totally concur. Too many bloody stupid comments from people whom have had no dealings with SP.


----------



## blubliss

Yes, it's too bad there is so much flaming in this thread. That just makes it more difficult for potential customers to weed out the real issues. Who wants to read 90+ pages, at least half of which are from people just venting their opinions?


----------



## Dominat0r

well, i mean, flaming is a opinion =) 

 We are pretty much all adults here....we can consider a flame a releasing of one's inner anger....hehehehe


----------



## Gollie

This thread has lost it's way...

 This seems like more of an advertisement for Mikhail than anything else. People are still ordering amps from him. Per my last conversation with the man, he is doing more than 60% of his business in China anyways...


----------



## elrod-tom

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gollie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This thread has lost it's way...

 This seems like more of an advertisement for Mikhail than anything else. People are still ordering amps from him._

 

Well, I've got to say that I've got NO idea exactly what you're getting at here.

 This thread screams "buyer beware" as loudly as any on this site. How we go from there to it being an ad for SinglePower? Just because a few folks have said that, once upon a time, Mikhail did right by them?

 A little perspective is in order, I think.


----------



## earwicker7

I have to say that I don't agree with the "Only SP owners should comment" idea. I think that, if only SP owners were commenting, they would still be telling each other "It's all right, things will get better" because 90% of them haven't had any problems. I think the gradual movement towards "Maybe I should be doing something about this" was directly due to the non-SP owners screaming "What the %$^* are you guys thinking, you can't let him treat you like this!"

 It's very hard to get "out of the box" thinking when only people inside the box get to comment.

 Just my two cents
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## mbd2884

I apologize for making it harder for the community to distinguish between postings of SP owners and observers like myself.

 Each time I posted, I was compelled to do so as I haven't read anything this appalling before. The tolerance and lack of action among those who have suffered continues to amaze me, and while its great some of you had good experience, my impression of "good" is highly exaggerated. As from what I read throughout this thread, even those who had success with Mikhail still suffered poor communication from Mikhail, delayed shipments and false tracking numbers. To me, that's not good, just lucky your problems did not extend to what Icarium in particular recently suffered. 

 I have been harsh on Mikhail because I don't see how his past good relations with others have any impact or relation to the current situation. His bad dealings are separate events from his past supposed good service, which I still think is very exaggerated. 

 Anywas, this thread continues to interest me the most of all the threads, as its disheartening to read respected contributors of this community being treated such a way. 

 And I agree with earwicker7 that to me this thread wasn't just about SP owners, but a sharing of their experiences and a warning to other Head-Fiers. Considering how open some of the SP owners have been, this thread has become a shared experience for anyone who cares about this community.

 And I am not looking for an excuse for my past postings as I don't regret posting them. I did edit them frequently read over what I had posted. I don't expect everyone to agree with my opinions which is perfectly fine, its what makes this community so interesting.

 As to Nikongod's inquiries I will not be disclosing as it was my "FRIEND's" father and the doctor is quite well known by family and our friends also. This is not the place to disclose such events, they did not make the state or national news, remained local, if my vague posting bothered you, well too bad, I'm not going to clarify any of that. Can say that yes the lawyer was disbarred and has been unable to find a job equivalent to his law degree. Unfortunate but we all make our decisions and have to suffer the consequences.


----------



## tagosaku

Is Seamaster the only one currently waiting for a new amp?


----------



## The Monkey

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gollie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This thread has lost it's way...

 This seems like more of an advertisement for Mikhail than anything else. People are still ordering amps from him. Per my last conversation with the man, he is doing more than 60% of his business in China anyways..._

 


 Maybe you can get the thread back on track and elaborate on the last sentence of your post.


----------



## PhilS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mbd2884* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ As from what I read throughout this thread, even those who had success with Mikhail still suffered poor communication from Mikhail, delayed shipments and false tracking numbers._

 

I don't think this is accurate. I never experienced any such problems, and I'm sure that others did not also -- although the "good" times may have been some time ago.

 Anyway, this just reinforces the point made by elrod-tom earlier, as non-SP owners tend to extrapolate and make assumptions from certain comments made by others, such that it's like one of those story chains you used to do as kids where the kid at the end of the line tells a materially different story from the kid who started it.


----------



## mbd2884

Wouldn't go that far considering there are a number of posts that can found where people stated that while they were able to contact Mikhail, but still experienced delays with their shipment, fake tracking numbers and screened phone calls. And that Mikhail was known for this years ago also, far back as 2003, not just recent. 

 Either way, I will refrain from posting so often, but will remain my most watched thread though.


----------



## sacd lover

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mbd2884* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wouldn't go that far considering there are a number of posts that can found where people stated that while they were able to contact Mikhail, but still experienced delays with their shipment, fake tracking numbers and screened phone calls. And that Mikhail was known for this years ago also, far back as 2003, not just recent. 

 Either way, I will refrain from posting so often, but will remain my most watched thread though._

 


 Back to 2003 .... nonsense? He had just started making amps as of around June of 2003 and was a one man operation. You really shouldnt post if you dont know what you are talking about. 

 To quote PhilS .... 

 I don't think this is accurate. I never experienced any such problems, and I'm sure that others did not also -- although the "good" times may have been some time ago.


----------



## elrod-tom

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *earwicker7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have to say that I don't agree with the "Only SP owners should comment" idea. I think that, if only SP owners were commenting, they would still be telling each other "It's all right, things will get better" because 90% of them haven't had any problems. I think the gradual movement towards "Maybe I should be doing something about this" was directly due to the non-SP owners screaming "What the %$^* are you guys thinking, you can't let him treat you like this!"._

 

I don't disagree with this ENTIRELY, but I do believe that much of the movement by folks was because once Neil opened this thread, many others began to share their stories, and the scope of the problem became apparent.

 Just to be clear, I'm not saying that there should be NO commentary from non-SinglePower customers. I'm just saying that, for the thread to be meaningful, there should be much more commentary from SinglePower customers than not. That commentary could be good, bad, or indifferent...but it's a lot more meaningful to hear that from someone with actual experience with the company in question. 

 Sometimes folks will pile on with the intent to stir it up. That's OK to an extent. When it becomes a bunch of non-customers bitching about a vendor, well, how much value is there in THAT? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 That's what I meant to say.


----------



## PhilS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *elrod-tom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_When it becomes a bunch of non-customers bitching about a vendor, well, how much value is there in THAT? 
_

 

It has about as much value as someone who read about a jury trial in the paper commenting on whether the jury got the verdict right.


----------



## Happy Camper

How we are handling this as an open community says a lot about it's citizens. Having rock throwers stirring a delicate issue amongst ourselves don't show well. I believe the spirit of this post was needed and should be a tool to correct a problem in our community. 

 For those who have an axe to grind, flameboy of a rival amp team, think it obscene to spend the kind of money they cost, whatever the reason, to take the opportunity to kick both the vendor and the customers as stupid, foolish, lying, etc.... shows the only intent is to cause trouble. 

 Don't turn this into a VD thread. It's purpose is for the help of our members.


----------



## immtbiker

As stated, if 60% of his business is now from China, then there are two new options. 
 Stop making amps for China, and make amends to the people that were wronged here, and since there is still cash flow, then refund those who were damaged here and be done with it.
 Maybe someone on here who is also on the Chinese forums, needs to alert new potential buyers over there, to what is going on over here. Pictures included.

 I'm aghast at this cocky statement!

 An educated consumer, is *not* his best customer (amended from a Sy Syms commercial).


----------



## terriblepaulz

I have been following this thread with some interest, but I have no "skin in the Game" (I am not a SP owner). I have been pretty impressed with how the community responded. Some customers were defrauded, and that information was reported to the community most in need of it. There seems to be a case that this information should have been brought to the attention of the community sooner but hindsight is 20/20. 

 The $64K question is whether any information was actively suppressed. There does not seem to be any evidence of this. A single SP owner failing to start a nuclear-bomb thread like this is understandable, esp. given that ridiculously long wait-times were the norm with SP (and are not unheard of in this community), and the legitimate fear that beefing Mikhail would move you to the "back of the line". I try to put myself in that head-fi'ers shoes, and any sense of a duty to the larger headphone community would be lost among my concern over a five-figure purchase.


----------



## riceboy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *earwicker7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have to say that I don't agree with the "Only SP owners should comment" idea. I think that, if only SP owners were commenting, they would still be telling each other "It's all right, things will get better" because 90% of them haven't had any problems. I think the gradual movement towards "Maybe I should be doing something about this" was directly due to the non-SP owners screaming "What the %$^* are you guys thinking, you can't let him treat you like this!"
_

 

Earwicker7 are you saying that the comments from non-SP owners have helped these codependent SP owners (what it sounds like you are calling them) stand up and rise against being treated so poorly by Mikhail and SP? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *earwicker7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_they would still be telling each other "It's all right, things will get better" because 90% of them haven't had any problems. _

 

So what you are saying here that they would support and enable each other codependence with SP? 

 Is that your reasoning why non SP owners should be commenting?


----------



## olblueyez

If Singlepower owners spent less time moaning about non Singlepower owners posting then you guys would get what you want. When you make "Who posts here" the topic of discussion then expect people take offence. Since this is a public forum, just look the other way, pretend like people who don't own SP amps don't exist and I'm positive you will like the results. Ignoring people is always the best way to shut them up.


----------



## 4N6

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *olblueyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ignoring people is always the best way to shut them up._

 

I may use this quote as my signature!


----------



## MikeLa

I ordered my amp Feb 2007 and received my first "it will be shipped next week" in April 2007. It started as an upgrade to my Supra, but I requested a loaner amp and for whatever reason Mikhail wasn't able to send me the loaner. So he decided to build a new amp and we agreed I would send him my Supra when I received the new amp. In April 2007 I paid Mikhail in full for the amp and in Aug 2007 I paid in full for his Qualia replacement headband. 

 I purchased my Supra in Feb 2006 and was never happy with the treble frequencies. The issue - for me - became more pronounced when I started using a new pair of Qualia's. The pre-amp channel became flacky a few months after I received it, and eventually stopped working. Then, Aug 08 the headphone left channel went dead, leaving the Supra unusable.

 I've lost count of promised shipped dates and he has declined my most recent requests to refund my payment, stating in one of his rare email responses

 "... _We normally do not offer refunds on any of our amplifiers due to the custom nature of the products we produce._..."

 Just thought I would share.


----------



## mbd2884

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *olblueyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If Singlepower owners spent less time moaning about non Singlepower owners posting then you guys would get what you want. When you make "Who posts here" the topic of discussion then expect people take offence. Since this is a public forum, just look the other way, pretend like people who don't own SP amps don't exist and I'm positive you will like the results. Ignoring people is always the best way to shut them up._

 

Well said and completely agree, even if I am the culprit for others. The ignore feature on this forum is a great thing. And doesn't bother me one bit if someone puts me on their ignore list either.

 Thanks for sharing MikeLa, sorry to hear the Supra just crapped out and died within only two years.


----------



## Icarium

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MikeLa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I ordered my amp Feb 2007 and received my first "it will be shipped next week" in April 2007. It started as an upgrade to my Supra, but I requested a loaner amp and for whatever reason Mikhail wasn't able to send me the loaner. So he decided to build a new amp and we agreed I would send him my Supra when I received the new amp. In April 2007 I paid Mikhail in full for the amp and in Aug 2007 I paid in full for his Qualia replacement headband. 

 I purchased my Supra in Feb 2006 and was never happy with the treble frequencies. The issue - for me - became more pronounced when I started using a new pair of Qualia's. The pre-amp channel became flacky a few months after I received it, and eventually stopped working. Then, Aug 08 the headphone left channel went dead, leaving the Supra unusable.

 I've lost count of promised shipped dates and he has declined my most recent requests to refund my payment, stating in one of his rare email responses

 "... We normally do not offer refunds on any of our amplifiers due to the custom nature of the products we produce...."

 Just thought I would share._

 

Classic Mikhail. I wonder how his many Chinese customers deal with the shipping back and forth and the lying/delays in conjunction with the language barrier. Maybe they get the solid stuff. If they exist. I know that Yucheng fellow just received a sds-xlr... perhaps it's been rock solid.


----------



## PhilS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mbd2884* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ The ignore feature on this forum is a great thing. And doesn't bother me one bit if someone puts me on their ignore list either.
_

 

But it doesn't solve the problem that some people may be misled by comments that are inaccurate or ignorant, or portray a false picture of what has occurred. And some here may feel an obligation to others who read this forum to do what they can to make sure the thread is balanced, and that the truth is told, whatever it might be.

 I mean, it seems a bit hypocritical to take Mikhail and/others to task for every act of misfeasance or malfeasance, and then to say, "well if I say something that is completely false or misleading about him or others, just put me on the ignore list." 

 I would think our goal should be to tell the truth about what Mikhail did or didn't do, the whole truth, and nothing but the truth.


----------



## earwicker7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *riceboy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Earwicker7 are you saying that the comments from non-SP owners have helped these codependent SP owners (what it sounds like you are calling them) stand up and rise against being treated so poorly by Mikhail and SP? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 So what you are saying here that they would support and enable each other codependence with SP? 

 Is that your reasoning why non SP owners should be commenting? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I would have said it in a more subtle manner, but yeah, that's basically my point. You don't have to go more than a few pages in to see it... the fear that publicly denouncing SP will lead to longer wait times, the fear of amps losing their resale value, the fear that your actions might have consequences that hurt Mikhail ("No one wants him to go out of business"), and especially the idea that "He'll change this time!" is textbook codependence.

 In a normal setting, codependence is not brought up by family members, it is brought up by outsiders (psychologists, social workers, friends, etc.).

 Obviously, not all SP owners behave like this, but it certainly isn't rare.


----------



## PhilS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *earwicker7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I would have said it in a more subtle manner, but yeah, that's basically my point. You don't have to go more than a few pages in to see it... the fear that publicly denouncing SP will lead to longer wait times, the fear of amps losing their resale value, the fear that your actions might have consequences that hurt Mikhail ("No one wants him to go out of business"), and especially the idea that "He'll change this time!" is textbook codependence.

 In a normal setting, codependence is not brought up by family members, it is brought up by outsiders (psychologists, social workers, friends, etc.).

 Obviously, not all SP owners behave like this, but it certainly isn't rare._

 

Oh give me an effin' break!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 That's about the most ridiculous, or funniest (I'm not sure which, or maybe it's both) thing that I may have ever heard on this forum -- and it has a lot of competition. And I say that with all due respect and not to antagonize anyone. But please. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 P.S. I thought riceboy was being facetious.


----------



## Wodgy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PhilS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Oh give me an effin' break!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 That's about the most ridiculous, or funniest (I'm not sure which, or maybe it's both) thing that I may have ever heard on this forum -- and it has a lot of competition. And I say that with all due respect and not to antagonize anyone. But please. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 P.S. I thought riceboy was being facetious._

 

It's not codependence, but there is a psychological phenomenon at work. People who've forked over several thousand dollars to Mikhail find it difficult to accept that they've given their hard earned money over to the type of individual he is... an unethical businessman and sometimes fraudster. They literally just can't accept it. It's exactly the same reason why nearly all the people who bought the "RealityCheck" CD duplicator never gave up insisting that it really did what its manufacturer had said (patented special algorithms, etc.), even when the devices were proven to be unmodified, relabelled commercial CD duplicators.

 Face it, for the most part the only people who are defending Mikhail are those who've given him money in the past.

 I do feel sorry for his Asian "customers". It's a huge market of easy "marks" for Mikhail... people who will likely blame themselves for somehow miscommunicating (and who don't have easy access to the US justice system if/when they do realize they've been taken for a long ride). Until Mikhail is brought to justice or put out of business, he'll just keep on feeding off of his prey.


----------



## PhilS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Wodgy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It's not codependence, but there is a psychological phenomenon at work._

 

There's psychological factors at work in every thread for that matter. There's psyhcological factors why some people who didn't buy anything from SP or really have no personal experience with the situation are intent on lambasting Mikhail and others, and almost seem to be drooling over this thread. 

 I mean, we're all human, with our mix of emotions, prejudices, idiosyncrasies, etc. I just think it's silly to start painting a number of SP owners as "codependent" and stating that this is what explains their comments on this thread. I think we're being pretty casual about how we use certain medical terms that apply to some serious illnesses, and it's potentially pretty insulting. 

 To put it another way, does it elevate the level of discourse and provide useful information to help resolve the problem with Mikhail, or otherwise inform? No.


----------



## earwicker7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PhilS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_There's psyhcological factors why some people who didn't buy anything from SP or really have no personal experience with the situation are intent on lambasting Mikhail and others, and almost seem to be drooling over this thread._

 


 Mikhail being a compulsive liar is documented ad nauseum. Mikhail taking two years to fill an order is documented ad nauseum. Mikhail sending people (even if it's only a handful, it still happened) stuff that is broken or thrown together with spare parts is documented. That in and of itself is enough for most sane people to avoid him like the plague.

 As far as drooling, yeah, it's true. There is absolutely a "rubbernecking to see the car wreck" phenomenon going on here. However, it's far more fascinating, as some of the people who were run over and crippled by the drunk driver are saying "Go easy on him, he was only a little bit over the limit!"


----------



## grawk

My problem with all of it is simply from a community building perspective. We need to stick up for the community, and not let people who are preying on us participate in our functions.


----------



## markmaxx

This is nothing new.

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f5/lon...ikhail-150476/


----------



## Happy Camper

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grawk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My problem with all of it is simply from a community building perspective. *We need to stick up for the community, and not let people who are preying on us participate in our functions*._

 


 Bottom line.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *olblueyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ignoring people is always the best way to shut them up._

 

Been trying that with my ex-wife for 15 years and it still hasn't worked!


----------



## earwicker7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Been trying that with my ex-wife for 15 years and it still hasn't worked!_

 

Then quit sleeping with her when you're drunk


----------



## upstateguy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gollie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 ...This seems like more of an advertisement for Mikhail than anything else. People are still ordering amps from him. Per my last conversation with the man, *he is doing more than 60% of his business in China anyways*...
_

 

I don't believe it.

 USG


----------



## upstateguy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grawk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
*... We need to stick up for the community, and not let people who are preying on us participate in our functions.*_

 

Needs to be said again!

 USG


----------



## Seamaster

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *upstateguy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I don't believe it.

 USG_

 

What's worng with that? As long as they sound good. There are a lot high end audio equipments made in China now days. If you don't drinks milk powder that come from China, you will be fine.


----------



## Icarium

Fedex guy is coming by today to check out the amp. I didn't file this claim. Mikhail did. Turns out he insured the package for 2500. If the claim goes through he gets the 2500. 

 Well personally I don't think he has much of a claim since the boxes were in great shape and it was extremely well packed. I will give him that.

 After that I'm mailing it to another amp maker for a hard assessment of labor/parts cost to send to my credit card company for evidence towards my dispute.


----------



## mbd2884

Yeah be great if someone can think of ideas to resolve these issues or force Mikhail to. 

 @Icarium, lol really? He may profit from this situation again?


----------



## upstateguy

Perhaps FedEx access is contingent on a prior full refund.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Icarium* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Fedex guy is coming by today to check out the amp. I didn't file this claim. Mikhail did. Turns out he insured the package for 2500. If the claim goes through he gets the 2500. 

 Well personally I don't think he has much of a claim since the boxes were in great shape and it was extremely well packed. I will give him that.

 After that I'm mailing it to another amp maker for a hard assessment of labor/parts cost to send to my credit card company for evidence towards my dispute._

 

I would just try to let the claim go through so mikhail gets his money and you keep yours without any more fighting over your credit card payment, that way you don't risk losing the fight for the $1250 and you don't owe him the $500 and you can move on to the next step of fixing it.


----------



## vcoheda

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Icarium* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Fedex guy is coming by today to check out the amp. I didn't file this claim. Mikhail did. Turns out he insured the package for 2500. If the claim goes through he gets the 2500.

 Well personally I don't think he has much of a claim since the boxes were in great shape and it was extremely well packed. I will give him that._

 


 so he wants to make a claim for damages and then use that money to partially reimburse you? good luck there. from what i have read about the fedex claims process, a successful claim for damages seems unlikely.


----------



## Icarium

Yeah I just let the claim go through. I think his chances of success are next to nil, but if it succeeds then more power to him. The boxes were fine which I think is one of the major signals they use to decide claims... and clearly it was a fault of the crappy thin plastic ties he used to bind the heavy wall warts that flopped around and smashed stuff.

 The inspector didn't really tell me anything (I think he is not allowed to as it may make Fedex liable or whatever esp if the end result differs). 

 Anyway he said I could try and request a copy of the report in 5-7 business days, but he can't guarantee that I get a copy, but said that they probably would give me one.

 Either way.. the amp is packed up and shipped via Fedex ground to the 3rd party amp maker that has agreed to do an evaluation of the damn thing for my credit card dispute.


----------



## RockCity

I'm a little confused, even if Mikhail does get the $2.5K, FedEx confiscates the amp. So you'll only get 2.5K out of the 9K?


----------



## olblueyez

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RockCity* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm a little confused, even if Mikhail does get the $2.5K, FedEx confiscates the amp. So you'll only get 2.5K out of the 9K?_

 

If he gives you the 2.5.


----------



## KevM2

Which he won't.

 Can buy a million dollar worth of tubes but doesn't have the money to reimburse you without playing funny games with Fed-Ex?


----------



## Icarium

I don't think Fedex will be confiscating the amp.. Mikhail doesn't own it. I do. I am sure they won't need it as I had asked and they assured me that wouldn't happen.

 I'm not sure why he should get anything really, but Fedex was saying that they only deal with the shipper in these situations. I gave them some background info and told them I had started a credit card dispute with him.

 Btw, it turns out I only paid 7k originally for it not 8. Just went through my emails compiling documentation for my credit card dispute and noticed this. 1 less thousand I've wasted.. phew.

 Personally I don't think Mikhail has any money. I think he is deep in debt and his cashflow is only negative. 

 I don't have any hard evidence to support this, but based on my intuition and admittedly weak circumstancial evidence... that seems consistent.


----------



## dee phazz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Icarium* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I don't think Fedex will be confiscating the amp.. Mikhail doesn't own it. I do. I am sure they won't need it as I had asked and they assured me that wouldn't happen.

 I'm not sure why he should get anything really, but Fedex was saying that they only deal with the shipper in these situations. I gave them some background info and told them I had started a credit card dispute with him.

 Btw, it turns out I only paid 7k originally for it not 8. Just went through my emails compiling documentation for my credit card dispute and noticed this. 1 less thousand I've wasted.. phew.

 Personally I don't think Mikhail has any money. I think he is deep in debt and his cashflow is only negative. 

 I don't have any hard evidence to support this, but based on my intuition and admittedly weak circumstancial evidence... that seems consistent._

 

You' re right !!!! he doesn't have any money, I 'm waiting from him $149 since 1 month. His last message was as the previous ones : The refund is still in process but should be taken care of very shortly........
 I 'm sure he has no liquid assets .


----------



## BushGuy

Another theory re Fedex claim inspection.........Fedex certifying there was no damage observed would bolster M.R. claim that the customer created any damage if Icarium decided on the litigious alternatives.


----------



## Icarium

Or it would bolster my claim that work is substandard and not worth what I paid for it. 

 I'm including all the emails exchanged between us... it should be pretty clear who is the inconsistent and dodgy one from those.


----------



## mikeymad

I agree Icarium... Looking at all this, you have done 'nothing' wrong, and you should not be out a cent because of it.

 Cheers,


----------



## Icarium

Thanks Mikeymad


----------



## tagosaku

Any news from Seamaster and others who have been waiting?


----------



## penger

Have been trying to contact Mikhail for a few weeks and not a single email response so far.


----------



## M3NTAL

I got in touch with him via e-mail yesterday. He told me that he got into a car accident, not sure if anyone else heard this or not?


----------



## purk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *M3NTAL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I got in touch with him via e-mail yesterday. He told me that he got into a car accident, not sure if anyone else heard this or not?_

 

He told me the same thing. He had a car wreck on last Friday I believe.


----------



## scootermafia

Here is my contribution to this thread.


----------



## RockCity

That picture doesn't even need a caption.


----------



## Icarium

Paperwork all sent to the credit card company. Good times. Phew!


----------



## leberserkfury

good luck Icarium. You shouldn't have to pay for that amp, not at those insane prices anyway.


----------



## olblueyez

Anyone care to take a stab at what it is actually worth?


----------



## SleepyOne

Shuold have big warning sign attached!


----------



## Icarium

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *olblueyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Anyone care to take a stab at what it is actually worth?_

 

In this economy? With the pictures? Basically nothing.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *olblueyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Anyone care to take a stab at what it is actually worth?_

 

Well, a 2008 rev Square Wave XL balanced with blackgates is $1250 and sounds as good as a $2200 Zana Deux (and $1800 Melos SHA Gold), and the SS-1 has 6 SqW boards in it and should sound like a Zana Deux or Melos SHA Gold, so I'd say it's worth $2,200 as I don't see how 6 boards will sound that much better than one balanced board.


----------



## jp11801

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, a 2008 rev Square Wave XL balanced with blackgates is $1250 and sounds as good as a $2200 Zana Deux (and $1800 Melos SHA Gold), and the SS-1 has 6 SqW boards in it and should sound like a Zana Deux or Melos SHA Gold, so I'd say it's worth $2,200 as I don't see how 6 boards will sound that much better than one balanced board._

 

me thinks you are in the vast minority with your square wave sonic assesment


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jp11801* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_me thinks you are in the vast minority with your square wave sonic assesment_

 

Well, *Blutarsky and his wife are in agreement*. We thought the Melos had just a slightly deeper soundstage though. Maybe I got a one-off good sounding one with the blackgates, but this amp is right up there with those and we spent time with several mini-meets comparing them and our impressions have not changed. It was also slightly better than plaidplatypus's Headamp Gilmore Reference with Denon D2000 and Edition 9 but a bit better with RS-1 and HD600. And, it sounded just about as good as the Beta 22 with naamanf's K1000 two weeks ago at a meet at my house. *I do know that Mikhail made some upgrades to the design after the poor response to it with the march 2007 design*. I don't know of anyone who has bought the new designed Sq Wave except for me.


----------



## nikongod

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, a 2008 rev Square Wave XL balanced with blackgates is $1250_

 

like everyone else, you have conveniently ignored the fact that the squarewave has everything on 1 board, where each phase in this amp is on its own board. 

 Im seriously not a fan of mikhails buisness practices (and I have bought gear from him a couple times), but i would give him credit as a designer to make more than 1 discrete design.
  Quote:


 and sounds as good as a $2200 Zana Deux (and $1800 Melos SHA Gold), 
 

i did nto agree from my listening.
  Quote:


 and the SS-1 has 6 SqW boards in it and should sound like a Zana Deux or Melos SHA Gold 
 

well which will it be? The 2 amps are pretty distinct. The melos has slightly loose and on certain days artificially "impactful" through this looseness bass with a slight softness extending up and through the whole range, where the zana has a tight lock on any sound passing and slightly brittle trebble. care to make another GUESS?


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nikongod* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_like everyone else, you have conveniently ignored the fact that the squarewave has everything on 1 board, where each phase in this amp is on its own board. 

 Im seriously not a fan of mikhails buisness practices (and I have bought gear from him a couple times), but i would give him credit as a designer to make more than 1 discrete design.

 bwahahaaaa

 well which will it be? The 2 amps are pretty distinct. The melos has slightly loose and on certain days artificially "impactful" through this looseness bass with a slight softness extending up and through the whole range, where the zana has a tight lock on any sound passing and slightly brittle trebble. care to make another GUESS?_

 

No, I guess I wont make guess what the SS-1 is worth then. I admit it's possible for the SS-1 to sound better than the amps I am comparing to my particular Sq Wave XL. I also should note that I only use my Sq Wave with balanced headphones at homes, and it is not quite as good when single ended, yet with Grados it still competed well with the Zana and Melos. For instance, single ended I prefer my HD600 on the WA6, Zana or Melos, but balanced I prefer them on the Sq Wave XL. The Melos does a nice trick and can drive the HD600 balanced from it's preamp XLR-out better than any of these amps can drive them, SE or balanced. It just seems to get more spacious and 3D than ever before. I have it here with me right now, as Bluto left it with me after the meet 2 weeks ago to play with till he gets back from a 2 week trip.

 But, Blutarsky's Melos with the Siemens tubes sounds pretty tight, and about 1% better than his Zana Deux if I had to put a number on that difference, due to the slightly richer mids and brittle lower treble we heard in Zana (with HD600, HP-1000, PS-1 and RS-1 that we used each time for the comparisons). And I like his Zana because it was the first amp I heard the HD650 on where I liked the HD650.

 You could read our Colorado mini-meet reports in the meets impressions forum if you are interested at all in what we thought about them. Those meets were invaluable to me in helping me tune my WA6 with the right tubes. The amps were more similar than they are different, but I will agree they are not identical in sound, especially the WA6 which was still too boomy in the bass with the PS-1 compared to the Zana and Melos and Sq Wave.

 Signing off now.


----------



## Frihed89

I just learned that SP is still making and delivering PPXs and MPX3s. I am really glad to hear that, as these amps - which were once the bread and butter of SP - are outstanding. It would be sad to see them go.


----------



## penger

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Frihed89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just learned that SP is still making and delivering PPXs and MPX3s. I am really glad to hear that, as these amps - which were once the bread and butter of SP - are outstanding. It would be sad to see them go._

 

Source? I'm still waiting to get my amp shipped back to me...


----------



## DefectiveAudioComponent

I don't understand how anybody dares to buy these things new, with pictures here of seriously damaged gear. Maybe people have more money to gamlbe with than I have.


----------



## BigTony

Thrill seekers?
 <engage sarcasm>
 I bought a SinglePower amp and all i've got is this POS?
 <sarcasm over>


----------



## vcoheda

i can't imagine anyone who has read this or similar threads buying or ordering an amp from singlepower. i wonder how much business he really does outside of the head-fi community and if those people have had any issues with their amps.


----------



## imademymark

i think that where an amp becomes harder to get, it increases its percieved value, because of the implicit cost involved in getting it. and since alot of audio is subjective anyway, percieved value is alot more significant in determining SQ than it would be in many other industries


----------



## rds

This guy should not be allowed to handle electronic equipment.


----------



## Jahvetti

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rds* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This guy should not be allowed to handle electronic equipment._

 

Why?


----------



## mbd2884

What amazes me most is how many SP users continue to defend him. At this point, who cares if your SP amp sounds good or not, supporting someone as despicable as Mikhail is just wrong. What matters is even less is if you had good relations years ago, its about now, what has happened in the last few years. Just very disheartening from some of Head-Fi community IMO.


----------



## rds

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jahvetti* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Why?_

 

The most obvious reason to me is the way that power supply on page 70 or has been put together. Putting aside the terrible design, it is just downright dangerous. Having large heavy unsecured blocks sliding around in a power supply is reckless and shows no consideration for the safety of the customer.

 I won't even go into the point to point wiring and overall design characteristics. To me those amps look like a vehicle for clearing out large stocks of boutique caps. I'd be willing to bet that is the business strategy.


----------



## Jahvetti

Ah, you were talking about Mikhail then... And not the previous poster.

 This downfall of Singlepower is really not a nice thing. I hope the individuals still having issues at least get their money back, which seems really not too likely to happen.


----------



## SleepyOne

Newbies might not be awared of the problem with Single Power. Even recently someone has asked me whether to get a SP amp or not, definately warning is important.


----------



## Frihed89

I can say that i find the PPX and MPX models to be among best of their time and still are very very good sounding amps in their class, if still not the best in their class. Now, this is my opinion. But I am willing to bet that if i took 100 random samples of people who have heard these amps and their competition, over 50% would agree with me. I don't there's even any controversy about this, is there?

 "The evil that men do lives after them, the good is oft interred with their bones."

 Now, since I am anticipating the "Hitler guilt by association argument", I will also say, equally unequivocally, that Hitler was NOT a good artist.


----------



## mbd2884

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Frihed89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I can say that i find the PPX and MPX models to be among best of their time and still are very very good sounding amps in their class, if still not the best in their class. Now, this is my opinion. But I am willing to bet that if i took 100 random samples of people who have heard these amps and their competition, over 50% would agree with me. I don't there's even any controversy about this, is there?

 "The evil that men do lives after them, the good is oft interred with their bones."

 Now, since I am anticipating the "Hitler guilt by association argument", I will also say, equally unequivocally, that Hitler was NOT a good artist._

 

Did you hear what I just did? I farted it.

 /Yawn


----------



## The Monkey

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Frihed89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just learned that SP is still making and delivering PPXs and MPX3s. I am really glad to hear that, as these amps - which were once the bread and butter of SP - are outstanding. It would be sad to see them go._

 

What is your source of this information? Thanks.


----------



## grawk

If you ask mikhail, he's also still delivering and fixing his other amps, I'd be willing to bet.


----------



## PhilS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mbd2884* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What amazes me most is how many SP users continue to defend him._

 

You keep saying this, and SP users are not continuing to "defend him." You've made it clear that you think Mikhail is evil. Fine. Why do you have to keep casting aspersions on other members of this community? You tend to do this in other threads as well. Are you here just to show how smart you are and pass judgment on everyone else?


----------



## Frihed89

To The Monkey: I read it just before i posted on here in a post about some guy who took delivery and was asking questions.

 To Phil: You're right I am talking about high quality headphone amps here, not gas chambers. I guess this difference is so subtle that it must have eluded some of the more erudite posters on the current topic.


----------



## Frihed89

Double post.


----------



## Happy Camper

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mbd2884* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What amazes me most is how many SP users continue to defend him. At this point, who cares if your SP amp sounds good or not, supporting someone as despicable as Mikhail is just wrong. What matters is even less is if you had good relations years ago, its about now, what has happened in the last few years. * Just very disheartening from some of Head-Fi community IMO*._

 


 Let's bow our heads and give a moment of silence for the grief caused this concerned and well intentioned member. 

 If I tell someone about my amp, I will tell them what I think of the amp. If someone looks at the bottom of my post, they will see the warning. I will also ask that if they are interested in an SP amp, to buy here from a member. That supports the community. Should all of the members who have an SP product throw our amps away because Mikhail made them? You want to devalue our investment for the sake of ...... what is it again?

 If your heartache feels that a positive comment about our equipment is supporting Mikhail, seek council.


 Icarium, I am fully in your court in your dealings here. I just get tired of malcontents piling on.


----------



## Icarium

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nikongod* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Im seriously not a fan of mikhails buisness practices (and I have bought gear from him a couple times), but i would give him credit as a designer to make more than 1 discrete design._

 

You give him more credit than I. The boards are squarewave boards. This has been confirmed to me by at least 1 other amp maker, an amp designer and numerous DIYers. 

 2 boards are used for balanced output on the "reference" section and 4 boards are used in balanced/push pull for the "fun" section. 

 He only has one solid state design as far as I know. if he's using the same amp in a 15000 dollar amp versus a 1000 dollar design... well I'm not confident about what's in the mid ground with the Transparency.

 Sorry but crediting a dude who designed and put together that power supply as a "great designer" is giving him far too much credit.


----------



## penger

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Frihed89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_To The Monkey: I read it just before i posted on here in a post about some guy who took delivery and was asking questions._

 

Can you provide a link? I'd like to ask this person how he's getting in touch with Mikhail, because I certainly cannot find him.


----------



## mbd2884

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Happy Camper* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Let's bow our heads and give a moment of silence for the grief caused this concerned and well intentioned member. 

 If I tell someone about my amp, I will tell them what I think of the amp. If someone looks at the bottom of my post, they will see the warning. I will also ask that if they are interested in an SP amp, to buy here from a member. That supports the community. Should all of the members who have an SP product throw our amps away because Mikhail made them? You want to devalue our investment for the sake of ...... what is it again?

 If your heartache feels that a positive comment about our equipment is supporting Mikhail, seek council.


 Icarium, I am fully in your court in your dealings here. I just get tired of malcontents piling on._

 

That's exactly what I expect. I expect Head-Fiers to boycott his products. Why use a product designed and made by someone you know who has stolen tens of thousands of dollars from customers? But most certainly stop using em, there are other amps to use, this whole SP are best crud, is that, crud. We're talking tube amps, not exactly the most complicated devices, I don't need to hear a SP amp to know when I read bullcrap. I don't use products made by people or companies I don't support. And yes that means I have very few possessions, only what I need.


----------



## PhilS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mbd2884* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That's exactly what I expect. I expect Head-Fiers to boycott his products. Why use a product designed and made by someone you know who has stolen tens of thousands of dollars from customers? But most certainly stop using em, there are other amps to use, this whole SP are best crud, is that, crud._

 

 "Every man is a damn fool for at least five minutes every day; wisdom consists of not exceeding that limit." -Elbert Hubbard.

 P.S. I think you used up your five minutes for today.


----------



## mbd2884

Why do you take such pleasure in belittling people? Does it make you somehow feel superior? I've noticed a few particular SP owners in this thread do this often to people who disagree with them. Not just to me. Take your five minutes and quote some Hubbard to someone who cares.

 Arrogance, that's what this thread has plenty of, especially from _*some*_ of the SP owners.


----------



## immtbiker

Now there's the pot calling the kettle black!


----------



## sacd lover

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Now there's the pot calling the kettle black!_

 

Absolutely. 

 So why is his nonsense being tolearated? This is not the only thread where mbd2884 has seen fit to spew his venom. People have been warned and had their posts deleted in this thread for far less.


----------



## Frihed89

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *penger* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Can you provide a link? I'd like to ask this person how he's getting in touch with Mikhail, because I certainly cannot find him._

 

The post title had a reference to MPX3 in it. Why not search for the words "MPX3" over posts in the last few days? I was also a bit surprised i must admit, but the post didn't amount to much and I moved on.

 Good luck.


----------



## Max F

mbd2884 why do you keep crapping on these threads that you have nothing to do with? I'm just a lurker here - you should be too. Please, please go away!


----------



## raffy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mbd2884* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That's exactly what I expect. I expect Head-Fiers to boycott his products. Why use a product designed and made by someone you know who has stolen tens of thousands of dollars from customers?_

 

How about because most SP owners cannot afford to just stop using his products especially if you like the way they sound? Why would I sell my SP amp just to go to another amp that I may or may not like? Just to satisfy people like YOU??? Please.....

 I agree that Mikhail is a real big d-bag for robbing people of a LOT of money but as much as I feel horrible for the people he screwed over, that's not enough for me just to sell my SP amp, not even close. The only reasons I would sell any piece of audio equipment is because I need the money or because I want to upgrade/I'm not satisfied with the sound.


----------



## elrod-tom

Several posts ago, I made a comment to the effect that this thread would have the most value if comments about SinglePower were made mostly by SinglePower customers. I've not changed my mind with regard to that...and IMHO the relative value of this thread is dwindling fast thanks to the "contributions" of a few.

 To those with no skin in this game who insist on stirring it up just to stir it up - and you know who you are - please take it somewhere else.


----------



## penger

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Frihed89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The post title had a reference to MPX3 in it. Why not search for the words "MPX3" over posts in the last few days? I was also a bit surprised i must admit, but the post didn't amount to much and I moved on.

 Good luck._

 

Hrm... I did a search and didn't come up with any mention of it. Perhaps you were referring to the guy who wanted another amp to compliment his MPX3. Anyhow, I haven't heard of anything happening after tom_hankins (forgive me if it's spelled wrong) and icarium got their amps.


----------



## crucial

The MPX3 post is mine. I have had very limited experience with head amps (my only other amp has been the ATH-DH3000). I enquired about amps that were similar in quality. I now realize that I should wait since I do not have any headphones at the moment! I'm waiting for the HD800 and PS1000. But I very much appreciate the helpful suggestions made by people. The derogatory remarks made mbd2884 were uncalled for. I asked a simple question and mbd2884 takes time out of his day to be insulting. I do not understand people's motiviation. mbd2884 s not always like this, sometimes he's helpful and other times just trying to pick a fight. Moreover, I don't agree with mbd2884's assertion that all Singlepower amps should be discarded because of Mikhails unethical and likely illegal business practices. Why should I lose money on my purchase? Is it a show of solidarity if all owners of Singlepower through away there amps (and money)? Why should I be punished? There is an error in the logic. I did purchase it from an experience Head-Fi member. I was aware of the problems with Mikhail and any repairs is a great worry. However, I cajoled luvdunhill (the previous owner) to help me if the amp needs repair. And why should luvdunhill be punished? He needed funds to build a electrostic amp. Why should he not realize the value in his amp. I would argue the converse. It is better for many people to enjoy the Singleower amps as long as Mikhail does not receive any additional money. He alreay received payment when they were originally bought. So lets enjoy them until they fall apart. I think it is more important to not purchase any new amps from Mkhail as obviously he would benefit. To this end, 6moons has placed a warning on the review of the MPX3 6moons audio reviews: SinglePower MPX3 stating "Alert: It has since come to our attention that SinglePower and its proprietor have a poor track record for taking people's money without delivering in a timely manner or at all. This link to HeadFi details some of the evidence." And it links to two discussion threads about Mikhail. This approach is more effective as it will hopefully hurt new sales.


----------



## vcoheda

i wonder when that Alert was put up.


----------



## Happy Camper

I will stay out of this thread as it is little more than bashing and rebuke. Nothing of value to our member's situation. 

 Sorry to our members that have used this thread to expose a blatant con. I hope the lack of support by our community and your testimonies get satisfaction for those victims who got into this mess because of my or our recommendations. No one made recommendations to help a bad businessman on purpose. Our intent was to let people know of the quality of our amps and our satisfaction in what we bought. Perhaps it shouldn't have been in this thread. When those claiming that we were implicated in the scheme by speaking positively about our experiences, I felt obliged to defend myself. That doesn't help the purpose of this thread. 

 Some day I'll learn not to feed the trolls.


----------



## riceboy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mbd2884* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That's exactly what I expect. I expect Head-Fiers to boycott his products. Why use a product designed and made by someone you know who has stolen tens of thousands of dollars from customers? But most certainly stop using em, there are other amps to use, this whole SP are best crud, is that, crud. We're talking tube amps, not exactly the most complicated devices, I don't need to hear a SP amp to know when I read bullcrap. I don't use products made by people or companies I don't support. And yes that means I have very few possessions, only what I need._

 

As others have mentioned why do you keep popping up with nothing at stake in regards to a SP product that needs repair or awaiting delivery? There is a lot of posts here detailing SP. 

 Also, to have folks stop using them? I really don't get your angle? It's nice that you discounted HF members by stating, " don't need to hear a SP amp to know when I read bullcrap." You basically are saying what they said is bullcrap.


----------



## M3NTAL

I have been dealing with Mikhail for a little while now (withing this year) and he has been responsive to all my e-mail and very helpful. He has delivered the products I ordered (tubes and sockets)

 I got a little worried with the first transaction with him due to this thread entirely. Worried enough to file a PayPal dispute. He claimed the lack of communication was due to a car accident - don't know if it is true or not, and it is none of my business, but in the end he delivered as promised.


----------



## Elephas

I'm an owner of a Single Power ES-1, and also have a Supra-XLR still in SP's possession awaiting modifications.

 My take on the situation is this. We all have our own experiences dealing with SP. They might be good or bad. A number of bad customer experiences have been made public, and it seems obvious by now that they are not isolated instances but a pattern. Single Power has lied and deceived its customers, including me, about payment and delivery issues. In particular, it has been particularly negligent regarding making delivery promises and continually breaking them. I have first-hand experience of the frustrations.

 Besides the issues with business practices and customer service problems, some more info about product design and build quality have come to light. In particular, the power supply of Icarium's SS1 is... I don't know what to think about this, a shock, a disappointment, a rip-off, obvious in retrospect, what? I don't know how the SS1 sounds, but I definitely didn't expect an amp at that price to contain those parts.

 My ES-1 was formerly Icarium's. My troubles with SP began when I sent it in for upgrades in Oct. 2007, was promised delivery and made payment in Feb. 2008, and then waited with increasing frustration until I finally received it in Oct. 2008. 

 Since then, I've been pleased with the amp. I know, this sounds like a repeat of the other SP owners who complain, complain, and then everything is cool after they receive their "best I've ever heard" amp.

 But this is the truth of my experience. I think the ES-1 is the best-sounding amp I've heard, better than my Aristaeus and also my Zana Deux, though the ZD drives dynamic headphones of course. I've also bought a few tubes and some adapters from SP recently. Now, one may ask, why am I still dealing with SP after they treated me badly (see my previous posts in this thread), plus all the other customer complaints and Icarium's SS1 power supply? 

 Well, my ES-1 works fine, and as I said before I think it sounds superb. True, I may open up the case and find crap parts inside. It may be a bad or unstable design. It may break at any time or destroy my tubes. I'll still be at SP's mercy and may be forced to endure more frustrations dealing with them. I might be ripped off (or continue to be ripped off, depending on point of view). But for now, I'm pleased with its sound and I don't think I paid too much for it.

 The only one with the power to resolve all this is Single Power. They can get their act together, change and improve their business practices, and stop lying to their customers. They can take steps to reassure current and future customers that they stand by their products. They can do many other positive things, for themselves as well as us.

 Or SP can continue their erratic and unethical ways. Treat some customers well, others not so well. Continue to break promises and lie. Maybe continue to sell arguably sub-par products with questionable value.

 I hope for the former, but I'm not fully optimistic. I think people should be well-informed about the potential risks before dealing with SP, which has happened with this thread and other warnings. Potential customers should be aware of all the risks. We current customers will make our own individual choices and continue or stop dealing with SP. But stopping all association with SP would require selling our SP amps, and I think that's not very easy to do anymore, for us as well as for Single Power. 

 Mikhail, what are you going to choose?


----------



## Beefy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Elephas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_and also have a Supra-XLR still in SP's possession awaiting modifications._

 

Still?


----------



## mbd2884

I hope you your Supra XLR get's resolved Elephas. And even though you did get your ES-1, over a years worth of aggravation, you deserve compensation. Good to see you posting though, haven't seen one in a while, like your reviews!

 But your question about what Mikhail will do? After the the publicity over Icarium's situation and he _*still hasn't taken responsibility for it*_, other than trying to con FedEx, well I think there is your answer.


----------



## Orcin

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Elephas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think people should be well-informed about the potential risks before dealing with SP, which has happened with this thread and other warnings. Potential customers should be aware of all the risks. We current customers will make our own individual choices and continue or stop dealing with SP. But stopping all association with SP would require selling our SP amps, and I think that's not very easy to do anymore, for us as well as for Single Power._

 


 Well said. The value of this thread is to inform potential customers, and provide a communication link for those dealing with SP's customer service issues at any particular moment. It serves both of those purposes well, despite frequent distractions.


----------



## penger

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *M3NTAL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have been dealing with Mikhail for a little while now (withing this year) and he has been responsive to all my e-mail and very helpful. He has delivered the products I ordered (tubes and sockets)

 I got a little worried with the first transaction with him due to this thread entirely. Worried enough to file a PayPal dispute. He claimed the lack of communication was due to a car accident - don't know if it is true or not, and it is none of my business, but in the end he delivered as promised._

 

Have you just been using mikhail[at]singlepower? Or some different one. I actually have 3 email addresses that he's actually responded with, but as of now, none of them are generating a response. Phone calls too.


----------



## M3NTAL

I use the sales @ singlepower e-mail address.


----------



## Frihed89

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Elephas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, my ES-1 works fine, and as I said before I think it sounds superb. True, I may open up the case and find crap parts inside. It may be a bad or unstable design. It may break at any time or destroy my tubes._

 

I don't think so to any of the above. There's two of everything in there. Supra's I would guess. No wall warts. Open up both boxes and take pics. I don't think you'll regret buying it.


----------



## dee phazz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *M3NTAL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have been dealing with Mikhail for a little while now (withing this year) and he has been responsive to all my e-mail and very helpful. He has delivered the products I ordered (tubes and sockets)

 I got a little worried with the first transaction with him due to this thread entirely. Worried enough to file a PayPal dispute. He claimed the lack of communication was due to a car accident - don't know if it is true or not, and it is none of my business, but in the end he delivered as promised._

 



 You 're very lucky, as far I 'm concerned, I 'm always waiting a reimbursement since more 2 months by $ 149 ... I don't know what to do ...


----------



## MikeLa

Has anyone heard from Mikhail in the last week.


----------



## coldfogey

I received an Email from Mikhail on Wed 4 March. He said that he would work on my MPX3 thru the weekend and try to ship it on 12 March. He also said that he will phone me on Mon. 9 March. I did not get the 9 March phone call and Emailed him 9 March to remind him. Nothing yet. This is expected since I have been hearing his ******** for 14 months now. I also told him that if it isnt shipped by 10 March, we will have to negotiate a refund. I may never hear from him again.


----------



## jigster

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *coldfogey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I received an Email from Mikhail on Wed 4 March. He said that he would work on my MPX3 thru the weekend and try to ship it on 12 March. He also said that he will phone me on Mon. 9 March. I did not get the 9 March phone call and Emailed him 9 March to remind him. Nothing yet. This is expected since I have been hearing his ******** for 14 months now. I also told him that if it isnt shipped by 10 March, we will have to negotiate a refund. I may never hear from him again._

 

I've been waiting on my ES-1 for close to 18months now. And he hasn't replied my recent email. I hope I would be as forgiving as Elephas... if I ever receive the ES-1 that is.


----------



## coldfogey

I just heard from Mikhail. 8.30PM, 10 March, Tues. He said that it will ship this week and he will send me the info on Thurs. 12 March. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## olblueyez

Sorry to post in the thread that is only for yellow mutt approved people but I am curious, how come more people are not insisting on refunds? I think if someone had my amp for 18 months (new order or repair) then that would constitutue Mikhail owning the amp.


----------



## rsbrsvp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Elephas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm an owner of a Single Power ES-1, and also have a Supra-XLR still in SP's possession awaiting modifications.

 My take on the situation is this. We all have our own experiences dealing with SP. They might be good or bad. A number of bad customer experiences have been made public, and it seems obvious by now that they are not isolated instances but a pattern. Single Power has lied and deceived its customers, including me, about payment and delivery issues. In particular, it has been particularly negligent regarding making delivery promises and continually breaking them. I have first-hand experience of the frustrations.

 Besides the issues with business practices and customer service problems, some more info about product design and build quality have come to light. In particular, the power supply of Icarium's SS1 is... I don't know what to think about this, a shock, a disappointment, a rip-off, obvious in retrospect, what? I don't know how the SS1 sounds, but I definitely didn't expect an amp at that price to contain those parts.

 My ES-1 was formerly Icarium's. My troubles with SP began when I sent it in for upgrades in Oct. 2007, was promised delivery and made payment in Feb. 2008, and then waited with increasing frustration until I finally received it in Oct. 2008. 

 Since then, I've been pleased with the amp. I know, this sounds like a repeat of the other SP owners who complain, complain, and then everything is cool after they receive their "best I've ever heard" amp.

 But this is the truth of my experience. I think the ES-1 is the best-sounding amp I've heard, better than my Aristaeus and also my Zana Deux, though the ZD drives dynamic headphones of course. I've also bought a few tubes and some adapters from SP recently. Now, one may ask, why am I still dealing with SP after they treated me badly (see my previous posts in this thread), plus all the other customer complaints and Icarium's SS1 power supply? 

 Well, my ES-1 works fine, and as I said before I think it sounds superb. True, I may open up the case and find crap parts inside. It may be a bad or unstable design. It may break at any time or destroy my tubes. I'll still be at SP's mercy and may be forced to endure more frustrations dealing with them. I might be ripped off (or continue to be ripped off, depending on point of view). But for now, I'm pleased with its sound and I don't think I paid too much for it.

 The only one with the power to resolve all this is Single Power. They can get their act together, change and improve their business practices, and stop lying to their customers. They can take steps to reassure current and future customers that they stand by their products. They can do many other positive things, for themselves as well as us.

 Or SP can continue their erratic and unethical ways. Treat some customers well, others not so well. Continue to break promises and lie. Maybe continue to sell arguably sub-par products with questionable value.

 I hope for the former, but I'm not fully optimistic. I think people should be well-informed about the potential risks before dealing with SP, which has happened with this thread and other warnings. Potential customers should be aware of all the risks. We current customers will make our own individual choices and continue or stop dealing with SP. But stopping all association with SP would require selling our SP amps, and I think that's not very easy to do anymore, for us as well as for Single Power. 

 Mikhail, what are you going to choose?_

 

I have waited a long long time before getting into this delicate issue. I don't plan to get to involved either. This particular post struck me hard because it describes much of my feelings. I don't want to get into the full story of my relationship with SP- but the basics are the same as others- lie after lie after lie. Delay after delay after delay. I was taken on a ride for many many years and ended up having to sell a defictive amp. at a huge loss. You would not believe what I went through. I do believe that Mikhael is at heart a good person it is just that business and money is pulling him and molding him. I really Like Mikhael- and I wish he did not put me through the torture which he did. 

 I do agree at the end of the day- (this is not a rationalization)- just a truth- that my ES-1 provides the most incredible music experience I ever could of imagined. 

 Two things I wanted to mention to fellow head fiers.

 1. If you want a Singlepower amp.- they are the best sounding amps in the world. Never order and pay money up front. Tell Mikhael what you want and to have it built for you- then go to Denver and look at it, listen to it, play with the volume knobs, bias it with differnet tubes, turn it on and off 20 times and experiment with it for 2-3 days. If it is perfect- pay then and only then and take your amp. home with you. Call it a 72 hour personal burn in- if you wish. This is how I bought my ES-1- and it worked out well. (I was cheated on another sale 2 years earlier)

 2. I have not followed this thread totally at all but if I am not mistaken, Mikhael has not spoken up. I do not really see any need for him to hide. It makes him look worse. I request of Mikhael to show up as a responsible adult and a grown man and post some words regarding the issues brought up here. I wish Mikhael for his own sake would admid publicly in this forum to his lying, cheating and misconduct; then apologize to all he harmed; then make arrangements to recompensate all those hurt and than make a promise to change- to all of us. It would be such a shame if Mikhael went under. His amps are the best sounding amps in the world- just stunning beyond belief.

 MIKHAEL- PLEASE SPEAK UP- SHOW UP- WE CARE! WE WANT YOU TO MAKE IT FOR YOU AND FOR US.


----------



## ironbut

I have to wonder _why_ you guys are sending your amps to Mikhail for repairs and simple upgrades. I can understand it if they're under full warranty but tube amps are _not_ rocket science. For the most part (there are exceptions of course like automated bias circuits) they're extremely simple. It would be another thing if Mikhail did flawless work ,which can be an art unto itself, but it sounds like this isn't the case. 
 There are lots of repair/designers who specialize in tube gear in all parts of the country. They may not have ever laid eyes on a Single Power amp but they have worked on preamps and amps that would make a headphone amp look like child's play. Some of them are the designers and/or builders of many of the boutique, mega buck speaker gear that cost upwards of $100k. But repairing and modifying other gear is their day job. The guy I use is world famous for some of his designs. I can take any piece of gear to him and in around 2 weeks I can pick it up and that's with a weeks worth of burning in. Even with my CAT Ultimate preamp I try not to send it across the country and they make their own capacitors for their gear.
 When your BMW breaks down, you don't send it to Germany, you find a good reliable local guy and develop a relationship with him. I suggest that you guys do the same and _share_ your guy with other SP owners on this forum. If this guy starts to get more SP work, he won't be able to help himself from coming up with his own mods and tailoring the sound to what _you_ want to hear.
 Taking the repairs load off of Mikhail will speed up the new amp building too. I've met Mikhail enough times to say that I like him. He's obsessive in what he does but I have a feeling that he's one of those guys that just can't say "no". A fatal combination when you're trying to keep customers happy. 
 I think it's clear that Mikhail isn't going to do anything about this situation and it's up to you guys to find alternatives.


----------



## tubaman

May I ask who the guy is?


----------



## ironbut

Scott Frankland. He's currently designer of the Wavestream gear but his earlier designs are still considered some of the best preamps/phono stages if you can find them.


----------



## Icarium

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rsbrsvp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have waited a long long time before getting into this delicate issue. I don't plan to get to involved either. This particular post struck me hard because it describes much of my feelings. I don't want to get into the full story of my relationship with SP- but the basics are the same as others- lie after lie after lie. Delay after delay after delay. I was taken on a ride for many many years and ended up having to sell a defictive amp. at a huge loss. You would not believe what I went through. I do believe that Mikhael is at heart a good person it is just that business and money is pulling him and molding him. I really Like Mikhael- and I wish he did not put me through the torture which he did. 

 I do agree at the end of the day- (this is not a rationalization)- just a truth- that my ES-1 provides the most incredible music experience I ever could of imagined. 

 Two things I wanted to mention to fellow head fiers.

 1. If you want a Singlepower amp.- they are the best sounding amps in the world. Never order and pay money up front. Tell Mikhael what you want and to have it built for you- then go to Denver and look at it, listen to it, play with the volume knobs, bias it with different tubes, turn it on and off 20 times and experiment with it for 2-3 days. If it is perfect- pay then and only then and take your amp. home with you. Call it a 72 hour personal burn in- if you wish. This is how I bought my ES-1- and it worked out well. (I was cheated on another sale 2 years earlier)

 2. I have not followed this thread totally at all but if I am not mistaken, Mikhael has not spoken up. I do not really see any need for him to hide. It makes him look worse. I request of Mikhael to show up as a responsible adult and a grown man and post some words regarding the issues brought up here. I wish Mikhael for his own sake would admid publicly in this forum to his lying, cheating and misconduct; then apologize to all he harmed; then make arrangements to recompensate all those hurt and than make a promise to change- to all of us. It would be such a shame if Mikhael went under. His amps are the best sounding amps in the world- just stunning beyond belief.

 MIKHAEL- PLEASE SPEAK UP- SHOW UP- WE CARE! WE WANT YOU TO MAKE IT FOR YOU AND FOR US._

 

Yeah I used to believe that Singlepower amps are the best sounding amps in the world. I don't believe that anymore. 

 I do not believe that even if you dumped 50k into a SDS-XLR that it would necessarily sound as good as a TTVJ 307A or a EC Balancing Act. It may for some people, but it does not to my experience. Yet I do not believe that Mikhail would have any qualms with selling you a 50k SDS-XLR. 

 I mean sure it's subjective and maybe for some people they are the best sounding amps... but it is not a universal truth and I'd advise anybody who wants to buy into that but has not experienced it for themselves to verify it themselves before entering in any sort of relationship with a used Singlepower amp let alone Mikihail/New Singlepower amps.

 Moreover.. even if his amps were the best sounding out there... reliability is an issue and will continue to be an issue.

 It's really not that I don't believe your experiences. I myself have owned solid/good sounding operating Singlepower amps.. but if you really delve into this thread and others like it I think you will detect that Singlepower/Mikhail has only deteriorated in service/quality/performance in the last couple of years. I don't know if its strain/financial issues or what.. but at some point there was a tipping point and the sad stories started outweighing the success stories.

 I don't doubt that there still are some success stories of happy satisfied customers... but it simply is not enough imo for any sane person to embark on.

 Until he really gets his affairs in order then I really would not advise anyone I actually like to get involved regardless of what good experiences you've had with him 2-3+ years ago. 

 Moreover... given my own experiences and what I found in my amps I DO NOT believe that Mikhail knows what he is doing when it comes to solid state. He built his reputation on tube amps and unfortunately experience designing tube amps does not necessarily translate into designing solid state amps even though I both wished for it to and believed that it did when I purchased my amp.

 Ironbut has a good point. Tube amps are not complex designs by nature (At least not Mikhail's OTL designs) so yeah.. a local tube amp repair tech probably could help you better than Mikhail can.

 Lastly.. *Mikhail is a dishonest man. * For a long time I chalked up the inconsistencies to absent mindedness, but I stopped giving him any credit after he stole feet off my amp. I have documented evidence that he did this. If it was for "sonic improvement" or whatever then he should have run it by me. Sure it was only 40 dollars or so worth of black diamond racing feet, but it really opens up the door as far as what else he might have stolen from inside the amp.

 That was the tipping point for me... after all the lies about deadlines/work done/cost/everything. I mean the guy told me that there were mosfets on my amp. Between 12 and 16 of them (He's told me both numbers on different occasions)... in fact he attributed a channel imbalance issue to these "mosfets." Well I've had the insides examined by diyers/an amp designer and two members of the trade and they tell me that there isn't a single mosfet anywhere. Either he doesn't know what a mosfet is... or he was lying. Which is more comforting heh? I suppose he could be using magical mosfets that are labeled as other parts and resemble those parts.. but if you believe that then I have a bridge to sell you.


----------



## rsbrsvp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Icarium* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yeah I used to believe that Singlepower amps are the best sounding amps in the world. I don't believe that anymore. 

 I do not believe that even if you dumped 50k into a SDS-XLR that it would necessarily sound as good as a TTVJ 307A or a EC Balancing Act. It may for some people, but it does not to my experience. Yet I do not believe that Mikhail would have any qualms with selling you a 50k SDS-XLR. 

 I mean sure it's subjective and maybe for some people they are the best sounding amps... but it is not a universal truth and I'd advise anybody who wants to buy into that but has not experienced it for themselves to verify it themselves before entering in any sort of relationship with a used Singlepower amp let alone Mikihail/New Singlepower amps.

 Moreover.. even if his amps were the best sounding out there... reliability is an issue and will continue to be an issue.

 It's really not that I don't believe your experiences. I myself have owned solid/good sounding operating Singlepower amps.. but if you really delve into this thread and others like it I think you will detect that Singlepower/Mikhail has only deteriorated in service/quality/performance in the last couple of years. I don't know if its strain/financial issues or what.. but at some point there was a tipping point and the sad stories started outweighing the success stories.

 I don't doubt that there still are some success stories of happy satisfied customers... but it simply is not enough imo for any sane person to embark on.

 Until he really gets his affairs in order then I really would not advise anyone I actually like to get involved regardless of what good experiences you've had with him 2-3+ years ago. 

 Moreover... given my own experiences and what I found in my amps I DO NOT believe that Mikhail knows what he is doing when it comes to solid state. He built his reputation on tube amps and unfortunately experience designing tube amps does not necessarily translate into designing solid state amps even though I both wished for it to and believed that it did when I purchased my amp.

 Ironbut has a good point. Tube amps are not complex designs by nature (At least not Mikhail's OTL designs) so yeah.. a local tube amp repair tech probably could help you better than Mikhail can.

 Lastly.. *Mikhail is a dishonest man. * For a long time I chalked up the inconsistencies to absent mindedness, but I stopped giving him any credit after he stole feet off my amp. I have documented evidence that he did this. If it was for "sonic improvement" or whatever then he should have run it by me. Sure it was only 40 dollars or so worth of black diamond racing feet, but it really opens up the door as far as what else he might have stolen from inside the amp.

 That was the tipping point for me... after all the lies about deadlines/work done/cost/everything. I mean the guy told me that there were mosfets on my amp. Between 12 and 16 of them (He's told me both numbers on different occasions)... in fact he attributed a channel imbalance issue to these "mosfets." Well I've had the insides examined by diyers/an amp designer and two members of the trade and they tell me that there isn't a single mosfet anywhere. Either he doesn't know what a mosfet is... or he was lying. Which is more comforting heh? I suppose he could be using magical mosfets that are labeled as other parts and resemble those parts.. but if you believe that then I have a bridge to sell you._

 

I should be more careful with my words. I have not heard every amplifier in the world and the ones you mentioned may also sound fantastic- maybe even better. But certainly- report after report and review after review for years- yes years hold consistently that SP amps are of the best sonics ever.

 I have experience with only two amps- the Aresteaus and ES-1. Again- it is well known and accepted fact that almost everyone who ever heard the Aresteaus was very impressed- I was as well- but to my ears the ES-1 far exceeded it sonically- especially with the 02; it was and remains a clear obvious sonic knockout to my ears.

 Personally- I agree- as I said erlier- SP has been deceiving, falsifying etc. many people for a long time including me-- there is no excuse. I just wanted to make mention of an option to get a SP amp should anybody want one.

 I still await and ask others to join me in asking Mikhael to step up and make some oublic statements regarding his behavior and if he plans to change or not and how we can be expected to trust him.

 By the way, when all the troubles surfaced with SP- I wrote Kevin Gilmore and asked him if I should sell my ES-1 due to their being no service for it should it be needed. He told me that if it has been working for 6 months- the chances of anything going wrong for years to come was very slim and I should not worry.


----------



## kevin gilmore

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rsbrsvp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_By the way, when all the troubles surfaced with SP- I wrote Kevin Gilmore and asked him if I should sell my ES-1 due to their being no service for it should it be needed. He told me that if it has been working for 6 months- the chances of anything going wrong for years to come was very slim and I should not worry._

 

As long as you don't tube roll till your eyes pop out of your head.
 The standard tube sockets can't handle that.

 And that also was before the issue of the filament to cathode voltage
 on the output tubes problem came to light.


----------



## takezo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kevin gilmore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_As long as you don't tube roll till your eyes pop out of your head.
 The standard tube sockets can't handle that.

 And that also was before the issue of the filament to cathode voltage
 on the output tubes problem came to light._

 

can you elaborate on the issue with the cathode voltage? are we talking about
 stray currents due to forward biased diodes?


----------



## Icarium

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rsbrsvp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I should be more careful with my words. I have not heard every amplifier in the world and the ones you mentioned may also sound fantastic- maybe even better. But certainly- report after report and review after review for years- yes years hold consistently that SP amps are of the best sonics ever.

 I have experience with only two amps- the Aresteaus and ES-1. Again- it is well known and accepted fact that almost everyone who ever heard the Aresteaus was very impressed- I was as well- but to my ears the ES-1 far exceeded it sonically- especially with the 02; it was and remains a clear obvious sonic knockout to my ears.

 Personally- I agree- as I said erlier- SP has been deceiving, falsifying etc. many people for a long time including me-- there is no excuse. I just wanted to make mention of an option to get a SP amp should anybody want one.

 I still await and ask others to join me in asking Mikhael to step up and make some oublic statements regarding his behavior and if he plans to change or not and how we can be expected to trust him.

 By the way, when all the troubles surfaced with SP- I wrote Kevin Gilmore and asked him if I should sell my ES-1 due to their being no service for it should it be needed. He told me that if it has been working for 6 months- the chances of anything going wrong for years to come was very slim and I should not worry._

 

Shrug yes but neither of those amps, nor the BHSE existed for these years and years.

 I mean in the end we are still talking about increasing market and while design isn't advancing at a ridiculous pace... especially for tube amps, more products are coming out year after year. Given that it is prohibitively expensive to buy two top tier amps not many people do and the few that do really are not enough of a sample size to really base anything reliable off of.

 Also market penetration isn't akin to software or even mass produced hardware. It's rare enough that someone has heard an es-1 with the same set of phones as another person even within this community... what about has spent time with an es-1/kgss? I mean I know there are people that have, but this number is probably ~20 and many of them in sub optimal conditions. How many people have heard them all? 

 Plus there are the factors of owner bias, the maybe-I-want-to-sell-this-in-the-future-with-not-a-lot-of-loss bias, and the i-spent-hella-scrill bias.

 I suffered from all these myself. You spend 7k on a purposed 15.6k Singlepower amplifier and you tell yourself that it is the best ever and that it is worth it. Because the alternative is that you are an idiot who just wasted a bunch of money.. i.e. not very attractive. 

 In the end you will find this seemingly solid reputation is biased largely on hype by people with only partial context (Not having heard all amps in optimal settings). What you will find with many of these people (Me included) is a driving desire to seek the "best." I certainly was willing and interested very much in throwing lots of money to get the "best" and I bet a lot of other customers were too. Mikhail basically is a predator for exactly that. That above all is what Singlepower is all about.


----------



## Frihed89

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kevin gilmore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_And that also was before the issue of the filament to cathode voltage on the output tubes problem came to light._

 

Hi Kevin, can you educate us on this again? I have not heard about this. Is this a general issue or specific to some models? I have a MPX3 with a Supra power supply that can run the 450V octals as outputs at the higher voltage.

 Thanks.


----------



## kevin gilmore

Only on the electrostatic amps. Max cathode to filament voltage
 on el34's and 6ca7's is 100 volts. Mikhail exceeds that by an
 additional 300 volts. Some tubes work, some tubes die way to
 early. Does not apply to 3d21's which work fine. There is a workaround
 that requires rewiring. More information available elsewhere.


----------



## Icarium

I did like the 3d21as a lot.


----------



## penger

He seems to have also promised to ship my amp sometime this week when he emailed me on the 6th. Batch shipping? Who knows...


----------



## kevin gilmore

Here are some unintended results of tube rolling with respect to
 cathode to filament voltage.

 6SN7 heater negative, 200 volts heater positive 100 volts dc+ac 200 volts
 6as7g +/-330 volts
 6080 +/-300
 5998 +/-100

 So for example in a white cathode follower, in this case, same as
 SRPP, If you use 6sn7's and your power supply voltage is more
 than 400 volts, then you are slightly exceeding the voltage spec
 on the top tube as the cathode of the tube would be around 200
 volts, and the filament at zero.

 Same thing with a singlepower extreme or any other single ended
 pure class A follower. If you use 6as7's, or 6080's and a 300 volt
 supply (which would result in a cathode voltage of 150 volts) then
 you are clearly ok. But drop in a 5998 and you exceed the maximum
 ratings of the tube by 50 volts.

 Lots of other examples. And no tube adapter can fix this problem.

 Bottom line is to know the ratings of the tube you are planning on
 using, and what the B+ of the power supply is.


----------



## terriblepaulz

I don't know if this has come up before in this thread, but is anybody tracking money judgments or bankruptcy filings?


----------



## fallsroad

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *terriblepaulz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I don't know if this has come up before in this thread, but is anybody tracking money judgments or bankruptcy filings?_

 

Has anyone actually taken legal action against Mikhail/Singlepower?


----------



## MikeLa

I had our attorney send the certified letter and make phone calls. When Mikhail didn't respond, I spoke with the firm's litigator and decided not to litigate because of the expense. Not only for the attorney fees, but also for serving judgement in Colorado, finding bank accounts etc...

 Also, my transaction with Mikhail was via emails and phone calls. There was never a formal contract. I was advised that wasn't a major hurdle considering the Paypal, email documentation and the fact he never shipped anything, but if Mikhail did show up to Court it could drag things out.

 There was a time, a few months ago, that I was determined to litigate to prove a point, but time, economy and old age prevailed. 

 It's time to start enjoying the hobby again and listen to music.


----------



## The Monkey

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *terriblepaulz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I don't know if this has come up before in this thread, but is anybody tracking money judgments or bankruptcy filings?_

 

I've taken a few peeks at the docket in BK court in Colorado and haven't seen anything, but I don't have access to PACER so it's a little hard. I checked the Colorado Department of State and SP is currently out of compliance for failure to file its annual report, which is a regular occurrence for SP, and which does not seem to provide much info, if any. Further, it does not seem to be that big a deal.


----------



## bdh

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kevin gilmore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_And that also was before the issue of the filament to cathode voltage on the output tubes problem came to light._

 

Well can this problem affect the amp itself? Or just potentially burn up the output tubes quicker?


----------



## Gradofan2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MikeLa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I had our attorney send the certified letter and make phone calls. When Mikhail didn't respond, I spoke with the firm's litigator and decided not to litigate because of the expense. Not only for the attorney fees, but also for serving judgement in Colorado, finding bank accounts etc...

 Also, my transaction with Mikhail was via emails and phone calls. There was never a formal contract. I was advised that wasn't a major hurdle considering the Paypal, email documentation and the fact he never shipped anything, but if Mikhail did show up to Court it could drag things out.

 There was a time, a few months ago, that I was determined to litigate to prove a point, but time, economy and old age prevailed. 

 It's time to start enjoying the hobby again and listen to music._

 

I hate to be an "I told ya so..." to all those who wanted my posts deleted... but...


----------



## mbd2884

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MikeLa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I had our attorney send the certified letter and make phone calls. When Mikhail didn't respond, I spoke with the firm's litigator and decided not to litigate because of the expense. Not only for the attorney fees, but also for serving judgement in Colorado, finding bank accounts etc...

 Also, my transaction with Mikhail was via emails and phone calls. There was never a formal contract. I was advised that wasn't a major hurdle considering the Paypal, email documentation and the fact he never shipped anything, but if Mikhail did show up to Court it could drag things out.

 There was a time, a few months ago, that I was determined to litigate to prove a point, but time, economy and old age prevailed. 

 It's time to start enjoying the hobby again and listen to music._

 

Verbal contracts are legal even here in the US I believe. 

  Quote:


 *Three Elements of a Verbal Contract *
 In order to be considered valid, a verbal contract must contain three elements: offer, acceptance, and consideration. 
 • Offer: The person making the offer in a verbal contract must communicate their intent to enter into a contract. A verbal contract is not considered valid if all parties do not agree to the terms of the offer. Also, verbal contracts are only valid for a specified period of time and not indefinitely. 
 • Acceptance: A verbal contract is not valid until the offer is accepted. The acceptance of a verbal contract occurs when the person to whom the contract is offered voluntarily indicates agreement to its terms and conditions. 
 • Consideration: In addition to an offer and acceptance, verbal contracts must contain consideration. This means that each side must give the other something of value for the agreement to be binding. In most verbal contracts, this is an exchange of money, such as a down payment. However, in some cases, it is not money but a promise that is exchanged. 
 

And I believe Emails are good too, as I've just been casually told in all transactions to save everything, even emails as they are time stamped and saved online. Here is an article stating to be careful to what you agree to by email as that can be then used as a binding contract.

http://www.allbusiness.com/legal/con...ts/2378-1.html

 You sure you don't have a case? Technically couldn't a forum here, with signed petitions be used as witness to your transactions?


----------



## The Monkey

Written agreements ARE verbal agreements. The distinction some of your are seeking to make is with an oral agreement (which is also a verbal agreement). Oral agreements, subject to certain limitations are enforceable just like any other contract.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

I won a small claim court case for a $600 motorcycle that I sold, based on a oral/verbal contract with one witness. The guy broke it and wanted his money back, after admitting he didn't add 2-stroke oil to the bike. It still didn't turn out well because he'd paid $300 down and owed me $300, didn't have it, and the Sheriff went with me to claim a lien on any property worth $300, and all he had left was a broken motorcycle for me to take.


----------



## Icarium

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *terriblepaulz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I don't know if this has come up before in this thread, but is anybody tracking money judgments or bankruptcy filings?_

 

His house was on sale. But it looks like the listing expired. Nothing conclusive can be concluded from that... but given the current state of the economy this is not a seller's market by any stretch of the imagination. Plus he had only moved in a couple years ago.


----------



## terriblepaulz

MikeLa states the problem perfectly in a situation like this - of course he's got a good case. The issue is not liability, it's collectibility. Any decent lawyer is going to charge at least $1000-$1500 just to get a default judgment (where SP does not appear and contest). Taking the case through trial is going to be at least $5,000, and that presumes a lawyer who is willing to give you a big break on his/her fee. 

 Once you have the judgment you have....a piece of paper. I will presume the best case scenario and you have a judgment against Mikhail personally (and not just against a defunct no-asset corporation). I'm guessing Mikhail does not work a 9 to 5, so no wages to garnish. Bank accounts are probably below an exemption amount, or in the wife's name. You are probably down to trying to attach assets - land, houses, cars, equipment, his stash of tubes. All of those (with the exception of the tubes and maybe some equipment) probably have liens, so lienholders have to be identified and paid. Only then do you get some dough in your pocket, after of course, your lawyer wets his beak.

 The above is why most people with "small claims" type cases (less than $10K or so) do not ultimately pursue the case with a lawyer. I have had some version of this conversation with potential clients at least 200 times in my 10+ years of practice. That's why in a situation like this (or how this appears to be), there is often a race among the creditors to scrape whatever they can out of the entity before the inevitable bankruptcy filing. Then the aggrieved customers really get screwed because they get paid after all the secured creditors (mortgage and lien holders), the IRS, the state taxing authorities, the debtor's attorneys, and holders of judgments.

 That's why, IIRC, I suggested earlier that the aggrieved pool their resources to hire an attorney. Not only could costs be shared, but the bigger the dollar amount of the claim, the more likely to pique the interest of an attorney. I have been following this thread for a long time with interest because I have seen essentially the same situation in a professional context many times.


----------



## FallenAngel

I just spoke with my in-house council. This is what she recommends:

 1) Submit case to BBB.

 2) Contact Colorado Attorney General's office, they should have a consumer protection division that can handle such a case.

 3) See if you can find a lawyer from the Attorney General's office that will handle this case and perhaps build a class-action if you can provide proof (this thread has enough people that could provide facts and PayPal transaction records). The key would be to find a lawyer that will be willing to work only charge for expenses and not their time until case is settled. This may be easier than before because the economy has left quite a few lawyers out of work.

 Note: Collection cases can be frustrating because there is enough work to get money off somebody that lawyers can charge 50% of collection to get it (must find the money, paper-trail, banks, etc).

 Good luck.


----------



## MikeLa

MBD2884, TerriblePaulz is correct. It's not whether or not I have a case. Most likely if Mikhail didn't show up in AZ Court, we would get a default judgement (I believe that is the term), but then you have to collect. Although $5,700 isn't chump change, the cost of this process most likely would be more than $5,700. And, there is no guarantee how much of the attorneys fees, if any, the judge would award. 

 Then starts the real fun, you have to collect from Mikhail. I can't imagine that would be any easier then it is now to get a refund, amp or returned phone call from him.

 Believe me, if I thought throwing $2,000 at the problem would result in a refund, I would do it, but that's not how it works.

 I would agree with TerriblePaulz, as does our attorney, a class action suit seems to be the only reasonable approach, but that's not without gotcha's either.

 And this all assumes Mikhail has resources (money) to collect from - which I highly doubt, but I could be wrong.

 Wait, I wasn't going to read this thread anymore


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

I'd suspect that a class action lawsuit would bankrupt him.


----------



## terriblepaulz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FallenAngel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just spoke with my in-house council. This is what she recommends:

 1) Submit case to BBB.

 2) Contact Colorado Attorney General's office, they should have a consumer protection division that can handle such a case.

 3) See if you can find a lawyer from the Attorney General's office that will handle this case and perhaps build a class-action if you can provide proof (this thread has enough people that could provide facts and PayPal transaction records). The key would be to find a lawyer that will be willing to work only charge for expenses and not their time until case is settled. This may be easier than before because the economy has left quite a few lawyers out of work.

 Note: Collection cases can be frustrating because there is enough work to get money off somebody that lawyers can charge 50% of collection to get it (must find the money, paper-trail, banks, etc).

 Good luck._

 

This is good advice if you have a ton of times on your hands and no expectations. No offense, but BBBs are toothless, and I don't know about California, but in my neck of the woods (Illinois) the AG only gets involved in consumer protection stuff when the damages are in the 8-9 figure range, or where there is a sexy photo-op to be had (like something involving kids' safety). And I'm a bit confused by (3) (I don't know how you would go about pitching a case to an individual government lawyer).

 But the above does give me an idea. There is likely some fraud here - I assume that the facts will show Mikhail making a material misrepresentation of fact ("your amp is done"), with the intent to induce someone to act (send him $), who then acts and is damaged (they don't get their amp). I can't say about Colorado, but in Illinois a fraud case (both common law and statutory) can involve awards of attorney's fees, and this could be an incentive for a lawyer to get involved without a lot of cash up front. Along the same lines (and this may be like the BBB or the AG) would be to contact the prosecutor's office for the county where SP is located. Some prosecutors offices can be aggressive on consumer protection stuff, but that usually takes the form of going after shady home contractors, or "bad check" programs. Given that the victims are not constituents, you may get nowhere, but it's sometimes easier to accomplish something with county-level bureaucrats than state-level bureaucrats.

 Oh, and to MikeLa - did your attorney discuss with you the possibility of hiring local counsel (local to SP)? That would of been my first question if you came into my office. If it's a collection case, you want to run that where you are going to collect


----------



## Rob T

Going to the Attorney General is the best thing to do. In order to really have any bite, there needs to be the threat of_ criminal prosecution_, not just a monetary judgment.

 Any type of plea agreement would likely involve restitution to the victims.


----------



## MikeLa

TerriblePaulz, no he didn't. He was going to litigate in AZ.


----------



## FallenAngel

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *terriblepaulz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This is good advice if you have a ton of times on your hands and no expectations. No offense, but BBBs are toothless, and I don't know about California, but in my neck of the woods (Illinois) the AG only gets involved in consumer protection stuff when the damages are in the 8-9 figure range, or where there is a sexy photo-op to be had (like something involving kids' safety). And I'm a bit confused by (3) (I don't know how you would go about pitching a case to an individual government lawyer)._

 

I did say to contact the Colorado Attorney General, as in the state where SinglePower is, not your local one. I don't think you'll have as much luck going cross-state.

 You don't need to pitch the case to individual lawyers, get in contact with AG office for consumer protection and pitch to them with a note that you have A LOT of people all over the country who have been defrauded by this person/company.


----------



## Rob T

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FallenAngel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I did say to contact the Colorado Attorney General, as in the state where SinglePower is, not your local one. I don't think you'll have as much luck going cross-state.

 You don't need to pitch the case to individual lawyers, get in contact with AG office for consumer protection and pitch to them with a note that you have A LOT of people all over the country who have been defrauded by this person/company._

 

Exactly right.


----------



## BushGuy

When the complainant is in a different state and institutes such a lawsuit in his own state - the defendant would have to go to that state and engage representation - otherwise there will be a summary judgment for the complainant. Most private people (or small businesses eg. Singlepower) will not want to pay for the hotel, travel expense, and an attorney. You also have to realize it will come to many trips, many hotel bills, and a retainer for the attorney (never cheap)........as answering the original complaint can be only the first of several steps before it lands in front of a judge.


----------



## The Monkey

Or sue in federal court. Of course, you'd need to base it on something other than, or in addition to, breach of contract because you likely wouldn't satisfy the amount in controversy, but one doesn't have to be a genius to figure out other possible causes of action.


----------



## BushGuy

True.
 But, the behavior recounted here is typical of those who have something on their back. You will undoubtedly come to find there are almost no funds or no property from which to extract recompense........so the first to enjoy legal pursuit is likely to be the only one who has any chance of getting his dime back.


----------



## boomy3555

Even with a default judgement, you would still have a hard time collecting. There's obviously not alot of cash floating around or much to put a lien on. And if he's incorporated his personal assets would be safe in most cases. To get the Feds involved, you'ld have to show widespred defraud and not just poor management or cashflow problems.
 This and other "Watch out for Singlepower" threads have been around for a while, yet they are still getting orders. Still getting people's money. Not much you can hope for !!


----------



## BushGuy

You say "still getting orders". What is your reliable source of that "information"?
 All I've heard is heresay from folks whose source has been the guy himself.

 I pity the owners who'd like to replace them - they'll have a tough row to hoe.


----------



## The Monkey

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *boomy3555* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_To get the Feds involved, you'ld have to show widespred defraud and not just poor management or cashflow problems._

 

If this comment is in response to mine, I was not suggesting complaining to federal law enforcement. I was suggesting that, conceivably, one could also file suit in federal court.


----------



## earwicker7

Why is everyone assuming the guy is broke? I realize this is a possibility, but I think it's just as likely that he's a greedy pig (a la Bernie Madoff) getting fat off of scamming audiophiles. It's been established that the guy is using cheap parts in amps that sell for uber-expensive prices, and is also going as far as taking thousands of dollars with no product being produced, so I can't see why people assume he has no funds.

 I think people need to get out of the "He's a nice guy who is only acting this way because his back is up against the wall" mode of thinking and realize that the guy is an immoral con artist.


----------



## boomy3555

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *The Monkey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If this comment is in response to mine, I was not suggesting complaining to federal law enforcement. I was suggesting that, conceivably, one could also file suit in federal court._

 


 The "getting the Feds involved" was not directed at anyone. If he does have a corporation, there are corporate regulators out there as well.


 BushGuy ,,,,,
 I assumed that if he was still supplying his UK distributor, there were still orders being filled. I have no reliable confirmation of that fact.

*[size=medium]SO CUT ME SOME SLACK[/size]*


----------



## fallsroad

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *earwicker7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Why is everyone assuming the guy is broke? I realize this is a possibility, but I think it's just as likely that he's a greedy pig (a la Bernie Madoff) getting fat off of scamming audiophiles. It's been established that the guy is using cheap parts in amps that sell for uber-expensive prices, and is also going as far as taking thousands of dollars with no product being produced, so I can't see why people assume he has no funds.

 I think people need to get out of the "He's a nice guy who is only acting this way because his back is up against the wall" mode of thinking and realize that the guy is an immoral con artist._

 

I've been a lurker here for over a year, just started posting recently. Before I posted at all, though, I read through a ton of threads to get the flavor of the place, see what was happening. The various Singlepower threads are, in many ways, the most interesting (and frustrating and heartbreaking) and yes, I read all 100+ pages this thread.

 If Mikhail isn't an outright, deliberate scammer, it occurs to me he may be mentally ill. I say that seriously. 

 I read all of the quoted emails people had received and the guy sounds rather delusional about the qualities of his products, the uniqueness of his designs, and often talks about how no other amps in the world are even close to sounding as good (though he puts it in more forceful terms). He appears to be inventing brand new circuits the likes of which audio engineering has never seen, and he does so every other day. There is more than a whiff of self delusion in his writings.

 Couple that with his erratic behaviors:

 - Constantly adding or removing features/upgrades that he and the customer have already agreed on, without prior authorization. Buyers often don't know what they are actually going to get in the mail (if anything), and Mikhail routinely substitutes parts or makes wholesale revisions whenever he feels like it. There is a frantic obsessiveness to that.

 - His conversations with customers, as they have been posted here, make very little sense at all. The frequent promises to deliver when he well knows he won't, are either the actions of someone who is intentionally stealing or is incapable of discerning reality as the rest of us understand it.

 - The sudden, expensive flights to a customer home to right a terrible wrong, and do so in person. One could argue he does this out of guilt or a desire to fix a problem, but look at the guts of some of these units he has sold and then subsequently had to buy an airplane ticket to repair. They are hardly amplifiers in the common meaning of the term in audio, rather, they are conglomerations of barely associated parts, often cheap, in bizarre designs that rarely, if ever work (not talking about the lower line stock units people generally seem pleased with, until they have to repair them) correctly or for very long. Several of the amps opened and photographed are potentially dangerous, and the innards a scattered mess of poor wiring and lousy grounding. Yet the casings are expensive looking, and according to Mikhail, took "hundreds" of hours to mill. 

*These are not the products of an ordered mind*.

 In the end, those who have lost money must decide individually what they should, or should not do about it. I understand Mike's desire to write off his loss and move on, now that he a has consulted a lawyer and decided there is little or nothing to be gained pursuing this. Sure, more money could be spent to put Singlepower out of business, or "teach a lesson", but the effort and unhappiness in doing so may not be worth the moral payoff.

 On a larger scale, I do think it is time for Head-Fi to reconsider whether Mikhail should hold an account here, be allowed to attend gatherings (I understand he will not be at the next one due to missing a filing date, apparently), or even have his products acknowledged in a way that may lead to more sales (or attempted sales, at any rate). There remains the conundrum of those who are currently in limbo, though I suspect most of those cases will resolve by buyers giving up their money for lost, after a year or two more have passed and more empty promises are not fulfilled.

 Sad.

 This is a fantastic community. I say that as someone who has not been very involved until now, and has just the faintest whiff of how close knit it can be. I am still finding my way around and learning the dynamics here.

 A person behaving the way Mikhail has behaved, over such a long period of time and with so many negative consequences, presents a real liability to the cohesiveness of the core community here. At some point he needs to be cut loose and shunned, before he can do even more damage. Ultimately it matters not the cause of his actions (except to anyone who may initiate legal proceedings against him) because the outcome is the same - lost money, missing products, frustrated, unhappy headfiers, and the potential for new victims.

 I speak only for myself, but this topic has been in the back of my mind for a couple weeks now.


----------



## earwicker7

I agree that this may be a possibility... it was certainly the case with Wally Malewicz (sp?) of WallyTools. He's flat out insane.


----------



## crucial

Nice analysis. Even though I own a SinglePower amp (MPX3) which I am enjoying as I write, I agree with your analysis and suggestions.


----------



## Frihed89

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fallsroad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If Mikhail isn't an outright, deliberate scammer, it occurs to me he may be mentally ill. I say that seriously....At some point he needs to be cut loose and shunned, before he can do even more damage. 

 I speak only for myself, but this topic has been in the back of my mind for a couple weeks now._

 

So, you are saying Mikhail is mentally ill and that he should be boycotted?


----------



## fallsroad

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Frihed89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So, you are saying Mikhail is mentally ill and that he should be boycotted?_

 

Nice hack job, quoting out of context. 

 I think he may well be mentally ill, for the reasons I gave. I may also be wrong. He may just be an outright thief.

 In terms of the damage he has done to HeadFi, yes, he ought to be cut off here. Why would a site like this want to be any part of rewarding someone who rips off its members?


----------



## elrod-tom

I think that we ought to avoid anything so personalized as commenting on the state of mind of anyone we're discussing on this site. I just think that's crossing a line IMHO.


----------



## fallsroad

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *elrod-tom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think that we ought to avoid anything so personalized as commenting on the state of mind of anyone we're discussing on this site. I just think that's crossing a line IMHO._

 

If you read my full post that was subsequently quoted well out of context, you'll see it doesn't cross any line, in my opnioin, of course. 

 The person in question has behaved very, very erratically. 

 Read what I _actually wrote_, in context, then tell me I crossed a line.

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f5/whe...ml#post5519299


----------



## elrod-tom

I wasn't speaking to anyone in particular...I just think we need to avoid that subject entirely.

 Having said that, I agree that he has behaved erratically.


----------



## mark_h

Stigmas!


----------



## fallsroad

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mark_h* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Stigmas!_

 

Holy crap.

 Look at my palms...

 *faints*


----------



## mark_h

/\ That is one definition, yes, another is: Archaic A mark burned into the skin of a criminal or slave; a brand.


----------



## fallsroad

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mark_h* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_/\ That is one definition, yes, another is: Archaic A mark burned into the skin of a criminal or slave; a brand._

 

Which wasn't my intent in my original, long form comments. If it was the result, than I am guilty.

 Apologies.


----------



## Frihed89

What is the purpose of keeping this thread open, if not to document the alleged behavior of SP with regard to treatment of its customers? The allegations that have been made about SP are in print for all to see and read. The moderators of this board have posted sufficient warnings about, and directions to, the various threads about SP. However, by far the largest number of recent posts have come from people who face no financial risk and are here for various reasons that are unrelated to the purpose of this thread.

 Unless the moderators can come up with a plan to close/lock this thread to everyone, but those who can present more warnings and evidence from their direct experience, I urge the moderators to close it down, period.


----------



## tagosaku

That will be unfair for the folks who enjoy venting on head-fi


----------



## coldfogey

I sent Mikhail an Email this morning. It said that since you did not call me on Fri and Sat like you said you would I am considering my self a victim. I dont think I will ever see my MPX3/SE/Vcaps with outboard power supply again, nor the money $4400.00 for the Amp and $150.00 for a NOS 6SN7 that I never received. Total $4550.00. Furthermore I think that you sold my amp. He responded right away. He said that he would never do that to a customer and he would call me later in the day. He called me an hour ago. To make a long story short he said that he would ship it on Fri the 20th and I told him I will call him again on Wed the 18th to see how things were going. I did remind him that he told me the same thing 8 months ago at my sons house in Aurora. I had my hands on the equipment but could'nt listen to it. ( Thats a whole nother story ) I dont want to get into this fiasco right now. Lets see what happens with the phone call on Weds.


----------



## Happy Camper

Are there any members who are attorneys in Denver or Colorado. Sure would help in representing actual members having outstanding orders/issues with SP. 

 They could go by the business address and see if there are inventories for product or activity.


----------



## Skin

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *coldfogey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I sent Mikhail an Email this morning. It said that since you did not call me on Fri and Sat like you said you would I am considering my self a victim. I dont think I will ever see my MPX3/SE/Vcaps with outboard power supply again, nor the money $4400.00 for the Amp and $150.00 for a NOS 6SN7 that I never received. Total $4550.00. Furthermore I think that you sold my amp. He responded right away. He said that he would never do that to a customer and he would call me later in the day. He called me an hour ago. To make a long story short he said that he would ship it on Fri the 20th and I told him I will call him again on Wed the 18th to see how things were going. I did remind him that he told me the same thing 8 months ago at my sons house in Aurora. I had my hands on the equipment but could'nt listen to it. ( Thats a whole nother story ) I dont want to get into this fiasco right now. Lets see what happens with the phone call on Weds._

 

delay delay delay seems to be his SOP. I wouldnt get your hopes up


----------



## kool bubba ice

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *elrod-tom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think that we ought to avoid anything so personalized as commenting on the state of mind of anyone we're discussing on this site. I just think that's crossing a line IMHO._

 

And stealing 5,700 from a man isn't? Why does Head fi still support this guy?


----------



## scootermafia

Crazy x 2


----------



## Brighten

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kool bubba ice* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_And stealing 5,700 from a man isn't? Why does Head fi still support this guy?_

 

Because he's still a great businessman.


----------



## haloxt

Why don't we demand a public explanation for what is going on? It's kind of strange he still goes to meets when there's some very unhappy customers. If he just comes clean and admits what's wrong, whether people on this forum are lying, or he's a con man, broke, recovering from a car accident or mentally insane, it would be a lot kinder to the people he has lied to and cheated. If he doesn't come clean even if just to say that people are propagandizing against him on the forums, that is rather condemning and he should be banned from meets.

 Just humorous speculation, several people talked about SP doing much business in China, does that mean he has abandoned us and joined the communists? I'd say its as plausible as the insanity possibility 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## elrod-tom

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kool bubba ice* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_And stealing 5,700 from a man isn't (over the line)?_

 

It is, but that doesn't make it appropriate or smart to make potentially slanderous comments about his mental state.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kool bubba ice* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Why does Head fi still support this guy?_

 

I don't believe that the Head-Fi community in general, nor this site specifically, supports him at all any more. There are now several threads that ought to scream long and loud "buyer beware". Just because there might be an occasional post by someone who doesn't necessarily agree with the masses, doesn't mean that ANYONE supports the man or his actions. That's a lot different than sanctioning anyone's making wreckless attacks on him personally - that strikes me as unwise on several levels.

 I'm not exactly sure what it was you were popping off about, but if you need to discuss it with me personally, please feel free to PM.


----------



## penger

Well more on topic... I received an email from Mikhail today saying he would inform me when he ships my amp on Wednesday. We'll see what happens.


----------



## The Monkey

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *elrod-tom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It is, but that doesn't make it appropriate or smart to make potentially slanderous comments about his mental state.
_

 

libelous.


----------



## vcoheda

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *The Monkey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_libelous. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

only lawyers know that distinction. lay people use slander for everything.


----------



## BigTony

Slander is to verbally denigrate someone.


----------



## The Monkey

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *BigTony* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Slander is to verbally denigrate someone._

 

orally.


----------



## Happy Camper

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *The Monkey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_orally._

 

Unless they can talk out their arses.


----------



## morphsci

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Happy Camper* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Unless they can talk out their arses._

 

i.e. lawyers


----------



## raffy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Happy Camper* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Unless they can talk out their arses._

 

Why does that feel so familiar around here?


----------



## The Monkey

We have a lot of people in this thread making all kinds of "legal" commentary. My suggestion is that folks stick to that which they know.


----------



## PhilS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *The Monkey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_We have a lot of people in this thread making all kinds of "legal" commentary. My suggestion is that folks stick to that which they know._

 

But then this thread would only be 3 pages long.


----------



## The Monkey

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PhilS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_But then this thread would only be 3 pages long. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Absolutely.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I guess I should have added that "My suggestion is that folks stick to that which they know" is advice I do not often follow myself.


----------



## Icarium

**Warning big pictures. I can resize when I get home... but am at work. These are the pictures I was given unmodified.** 

 And this is where Mikhail finally has crossed into the territory of outright fraud (By my definition at least.. I don't know if it fits the legal definition or not).

 I preface this by saying yes this was taken by a "competitor" and undoubtedly Mikhail is going to say that it is some sort of trick to discredit him, but I assure you this is not the case.

 My amp, the SS-1, is now in the possession of someone who is stripping the chassis and putting in a Dynamid and a Dynamight in it. It is not Kevin Gilmore, though these are his designs.

 When he opened it up he commented on how it still smelled fried. I apologized and told him that I know and that I tried to air it out.

 Several hrs later he pings me on AIM and asked if I tried turning on the amp and I said no because the power supply clearly had parts knocked off. He said even if that wasn't an issue that it wouldn't have worked anyways because.. the amp boards were STILL fried and that's why it still smelled burned.

 Fact is Mikhail never repaired or replaced them like he CLAIMED and demanded money for. 

 Most if not all of the boards were STILL fried.

 Evidence presented here in the form of two photos:












 Anyway now I have to really wonder what the HELL he did to the amp besides steal two of my carbon fiber feet and repackage it. Frankly the power supply might have been the way it was from the start. The amp section clearly had nothing done to it... So what did he do for the $1750 he tried to charge me ($1250 of which I paid)?


----------



## vcoheda

that is so not right.


----------



## foo_me

another WOW...and i thought i finished doing that in this thread a while ago...


----------



## AlanY

This should remove any lingering doubts that Mikhail / SinglePower is now running an outright fraud.


----------



## haloxt

This gives weight to my theory that he has betrayed capitalism and switched to the side of communism.

 This reminds me of the movie Ripley Under Ground, where an artist dies and people pretend he's still alive
 so they can forge his paintings and sell it. Is that the case here?


----------



## grawk

What does capitalism vs communism have to do with this? This is just fraud.


----------



## DefectiveAudioComponent

Is there really no way you can get your money back when it looks like that? Is there no law that protects you as a customer?


----------



## atbglenn

WOW horrible stuff. This guy Mikhail is a real scam artist and should be put in jail for ripping people off the way he does. My heart hurts for you my friend.


----------



## Fitz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DefectiveAudioComponent* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is there really no way you can get your money back when it looks like that? Is there no law that protects you as a customer?_

 

As far as I know it's in the credit card company's hands now, who is currently waiting to see if Mikhail responds with any evidence/objections against the chargeback. He can't get refunded for the cost of the amp, since he didn't buy it new from Mikhail and none of this is the seller's fault, only for the repairs/upgrades that were never actually done (i.e. fraud).


----------



## haloxt

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grawk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What does capitalism vs communism have to do with this? This is just fraud._

 

If you read my prior posts you'd know I was just poking fun, can you come up with a better explanation?

 But then again, something really "out there" must account for why he's so malicious, not simply "scamming".

 It shouldn't take much for him to do decent business, instead he chooses to not even construct things decently or attempt repairs.


----------



## spartan123

I own 2 SP amps.... It saddens me how Single Power and Mikhail could go down hill and treat his customers so bad. Makes me wonder if Mikhail sold his business to another person? I was lucky and treated better then most it seems. i hope i never have any issues with my amps.


----------



## Icarium

I dunno.. I mean the guy I dealt with throughout this whole thing that emailed me justifications the guy who I would talk to was definitely Mikhail. The house the business is mostly run out of that has the landline that I called was owned by Mikhail.

 As far as Colorado knows Singlepower is still owned by the Rotenbergs (His wife is the listed officer)... so...

 I'm pretty sure Singlepower is still Mikhail and Mikhail is Singlepower.


----------



## Icarium

Whoops internet skipped... double post.


----------



## IceClass

Boy, this story gets sadder and sadder.

 Makes one wonder just how much cash this guy owes by now.


----------



## IceClass

Double Post


----------



## olblueyez

You have my condolences and I hope your new Gilmore design turns out to be amazing. Mikhail should go to jail.


----------



## mbd2884

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *spartan123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I own 2 SP amps.... It saddens me how Single Power and Mikhail could go down hill and treat his customers so bad. Makes me wonder if Mikhail sold his business to another person? I was lucky and treated better then most it seems. i hope i never have any issues with my amps._

 

Be curious if you ever opened up your amp to see if you got what you paid for, or just too afraid as you believe it to sound better than anything you have ever heard, blah blah tape recorded response.

 Also the burnt boards, this is not the first I've seen. Mikhail's ES-1 also have burned boards, serious design flaws.


----------



## Skylab

WOW. This truly does get worse and worse. That is really, really awful.


----------



## PhilS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mbd2884* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Be curious if you ever opened up your amp to see if you got what you paid for, or just too afraid as you believe it to sound better than anything you have ever heard, blah blah tape recorded response.
_

 

So if he opened them up and they looked like they were supposed to, would it be only then that he knew they sounded good or were the best he ever heard?


----------



## crucial

mbd2884;5535755 said:
			
		

> Be curious if you ever opened up your amp to see if you got what you paid for, or just too afraid as you believe it to sound better than anything you have ever heard, blah blah tape recorded response.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Can you just go away...please!
> ...


----------



## mrarroyo

Sorry this continuous to get worse rather than better. Truly a sad state of affairs.


----------



## scootermafia

Whoever has the money to buy $15,000 amps and such should put their considerable earning potential towards putting this guy in the slammer. If you do it successfully, I think every headfier would chip in $20. 

 I mean, stealing carbon fiber feet? That's like fifth grade crap. 

 Nobody should be sending in their stuff to Mikhail, never again, Drew from Moon supposedly has a good guy that can fix these. Sending him anything of yours is like giving an injured mouse to your cat to try and heal. He's either going to take it to keep for himself if it isn't too broken and cut you off, or mail it back after charging you.

 What, exactly, was he going to do for $1250? Isn't it covered under warranty? If there was ever a problem with my Rockhopper M3, and I called up Stephen and he said "Sure I'll fix it...for $500" I'd die laughing. Good builders like him are so different from Mikhail. 

 It's really time for some people to take a road trip down there and talk to him in person. Especially those with $2000 or more stolen.


----------



## crucial

I would contribute monetarily to some sort of defence fund (or lynch mob 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## scootermafia

Yep, we just need to start a fund, with the right amount of money, Singlepower can be put into the ground. So many headfiers have been completely robbed and sold crap. It's like 10-100 headfiers have had their cars stolen or houses badly damaged beyond repair, or something - you guys are like audio flood victims. A community like Head-fi should step up and have a fundraiser to hire the legal help needed to shut this guy down. And we need a thread for all the robbed people to communicate their exact, up to date situation with the legal help. I think there's such a thread in progress, but yeah just need a complete listing of how much everyone has lost, or who has been sold non working amps, or who has had their stuff stolen.


----------



## mbd2884

mrarroyo posted a picture of his MPX3 where his board is also burning. This after Mikhail did over $3000 worth of upgrades. 

 Also pointing out design flaw is not trolling for those who are whining.


----------



## earwicker7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *scootermafia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yep, we just need to start a fund, with the right amount of money, Singlepower can be put into the ground. So many headfiers have been completely robbed and sold crap. It's like 10-100 headfiers have had their cars stolen or houses badly damaged beyond repair, or something - you guys are like audio flood victims. A community like Head-fi should step up and have a fundraiser to hire the legal help needed to shut this guy down. And we need a thread for all the robbed people to communicate their exact, up to date situation with the legal help. I think there's such a thread in progress, but yeah just need a complete listing of how much everyone has lost, or who has been sold non working amps, or who has had their stuff stolen._

 

Sign me up. I'll give $50 just to see that vermin squirm. Somebody with organizational skills (ie, not me
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) get this together!


----------



## Pricklely Peete

I suggested an investigative reporter from a local news station (Aurora or Denver) in another SP thread. 

 At the very least it's worth a try. 

 Peete.


----------



## Frihed89

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Pricklely Peete* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I suggested an investigative reporter from a local news station (Aurora or Denver) in another SP thread. 

 At the very least it's worth a try. 

 Peete._

 

You mean Tom Martino? I think he has gone national, but he is/was very entertaining. I am not sure deformed circuit boards and broken promises will resonate as well with his audience as leaky roofs and crumbling foundations, but it's worth a try. When I watched his show in the Boulder area in the 1990s, he was very factual and very hard hitting, but i hear that financial success has spoiled both him and Dr. Phil.


----------



## Pricklely Peete

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Frihed89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You mean Tom Martino? I think he has gone national, but he is/was very entertaining. I am not sure deformed circuit boards and broken promises will resonate as well with his audience as leaky roofs and crumbling foundations, but it's worth a try. When I watched his show in the Boulder area in the 1990s, he was very factual and very hard hitting, but i hear that financial success has spoiled both him and Dr. Phil._

 

Yeah that's the guy. It's worth a try ...who knows he might be very interested in such a story. The amount of money involved isn't trivial or small potatoes by any means.


 Peete.


----------



## haloxt

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *earwicker7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sign me up. I'll give $50 just to see that vermin squirm. Somebody with organizational skills (ie, not me
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) get this together!_

 

I just hope Mikhail doesn't trick us all and step up to the plate and collect money for a lawsuit against himself then bolt with the money .


----------



## spartan123

No, I have not opened my amps up. My PPX3-6SN7 I ordered new. My MPX3, I bought second hand here on the forum. I bought my PPX3 way before Mikhail started his down fall. I had no problems with him during the build or after when I wanted adapters. He even went as far as to overnight out a set of adapters that got lost by UPS. So, in my case it does sadden me how he has gone down hill.

 I feel for the people getting the shaft from Mikhail. I am a firm believer in what comes around goes around.... So, Mikhail will get his one day. And sadly it seems it is long overdue.


----------



## Frihed89

On the subject of opening up amps, has anyone found it easy to open up an SP that is in the PPX, MPX, Supra black case. He uses small (1/16") hex head case screws and torques them down like all get out. When I first opened my case a year or so ago, I mangled the hex sockets and when I put the amp back together, I now find that my efforts to tighten the two mangled nuts have resulted probably in cross threading them. Now I might have to tap new holes. That's not a bad idea, by the way. I suggest you go to a couple sizes bigger (inches or metric) and use a barrel head with teflon washers.

 By the way, I don't see any burn signs on the board. It does get hot back there with the high voltage option and there are several ways SP could have engineered a better air flow around the board and between the case. But this stuff is all relatively minor compared to the other pictures of the SS unit.


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mbd2884* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_mrarroyo posted a picture of his MPX3 where his board is also burning. This after Mikhail did over $3000 worth of upgrades. 

 Also pointing out design flaw is not trolling for those who are whining.











_

 

Actually if you are going to post my picture and my story you should get it right. While it is true the amp has had a lot of mods they were not all done after I purchased the unit. I had about $1,500 worth of mods done plus I purchased a fourth tube adapter ($100) and few hundred dollars worth of tubes.

 Contrary to what you are implying my board is not burning up. There is an slight coloration that can be seen on the top right of the picture I posted (done so on several ocasions so this is not a new picture). This coloration was there when I purchased the unit used and has not change in size or color in the 10 months I have owned the MPX3.

 At the time I had Mikhail perform the mods I asked him about the discoloration. His response was that it was nothing to be concerned about, for someone who has been taking money from owners to mod amps it was a good signal that he did not think he needed more money to fix it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It ratified to me it was not a big deal. BTW, as an owner of lots of electronics I can say that many units by other manufacturers have discolored boards as well and which do not mean a failure is near.


----------



## penger

It could just be burnt flux? I've seen that discoloration on my Extreme amp before as well.


----------



## Fitz

Miguel, had that mosfet already been moved off board like in the pic when you bought it? You can tell it was originally soldered directly to the PCB and generating too much heat, so it had to be moved up away from the board like that to prevent further heat damage to it.


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Fitz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Miguel, had that mosfet already been moved off board like in the pic when you bought it? You can tell it was originally soldered directly to the PCB and generating too much heat, so it had to be moved up away from the board like that to prevent further heat damage to it._

 

Hi there Fitz! I thought that it was installed as per the pic I posted all along. However I found a picture from Tyrion's FS Post and now I realize that Mikhail must have moved it when he did the mods for me. Here is a pic I cropped from one posted by Tyrion.


----------



## takezo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Fitz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Miguel, had that mosfet already been moved off board like in the pic when you bought it? You can tell it was originally soldered directly to the PCB and generating too much heat, so it had to be moved up away from the board like that to prevent further heat damage to it._

 

yes, that's the most likely thing that happened... it should be fine now that
 the chip is away from the board.


----------



## Beefy

I wonder how many MPX3's there are in circulation that haven't had that component moved?


----------



## Fitz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi there Fitz! I thought that it was installed as per the pic I posted all along. However I found a picture from Tyrion's FS Post and now I realize that Mikhail must have moved it when he did the mods for me. Here is a pic I cropped from one posted by Tyrion.




_

 

No wonder... it wasn't heatsinked to anything at all originally. That's just brilliant.


----------



## atbglenn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Fitz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_No wonder... it wasn't heatsinked to anything at all originally. That's just brilliant. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Skylab

What is that Mosfet used for?


----------



## mrarroyo

Fitz, should I add a heatsink? I would think that now it is not needed but if you think I should I have the type that is screwed and the type that is glued on. Look forward to your advise, thanks.


----------



## Beefy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Skylab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What is that Mosfet used for?_

 

It is right near the IEC inlet, so most likely part of the power supply.


----------



## Fitz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Beefy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It is right near the IEC inlet, so most likely part of the power supply._

 

That'd be my guess as well... B+ regulator maybe?



  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Fitz, should I add a heatsink? I would think that now it is not needed but if you think I should I have the type that is screwed and the type that is glued on. Look forward to your advise, thanks._

 


 Since it's using the chassis as a heatsink, it's probably ok. See how hot that area gets after the amp's been on a few hours; if you can comfortably hold your finger to that part of the chassis for several seconds then it's fine.


----------



## Frihed89

Looking, looking, looking....where is it exactly.....in both diagrams? (I don't doubt it's there, I just can't see it).


----------



## Frihed89

Maybe I found it, bolted to the case in the "after" picture with blue white any yellow wires attached. But where it is in the "before" picture: I have not a clue. Woops...wait...i thimnk....it's stuck in the hole pin side down where the wires came out of in the after pic. That makes sense. But it was sure hard to spot in the "after" pic.

 Problem solved. No help needed.


----------



## Scottsmrnyc

This is just an idea; an I don't personally own any Single Power Equipment but why not start a Headfi Legal Fund so that you could begin some form of Letigation against SP. Or better still, maybe there is some form of an inusrance program that could be used to protect and compensate our Headfi Members from similar problems with a company or DIYS builder. I know membership in Headfi is free of charge$, but I would not be against the idea of paying a fee or even a yearly fee to protect our great membership from such terrible actions as the ones presented in this thread. Scottsmrnyc


----------



## archosman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Scottsmrnyc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This is just an idea; an I don't personally own any Single Power Equipment but why not start a Headfi Legal Fund so that you could begin some form of Letigation against SP. Or better still, maybe there is some form of an inusrance program that could be used to protect and compensate our Headfi Members from similar problems with a company or DIYS builder. I know membership in Headfi is free of charge$, but I would not be against the idea of paying a fee or even a yearly fee to protect our great membership from such terrible actions as the ones presented in this thread. Scottsmrnyc_

 



 Can't speak for the powers that be but I think that would be emposing on Jude. Unless there's a specific slant or grievance against Head-Fi I'm not sure thats a thing to do. It's not Jude's problem... it's a purchaser's problem. I see no reason for me to sue you if you tell me to buy a Toyota Camry because it's the best in it's class, then it turn out to be a lemon. I should go after Toyota... not you.

 I believe there is already a disclaimer/warning on SinglePower here at the moment. Buyer Beware...


----------



## Scottsmrnyc

I think you might be missing the point here. We have all sorts of group insurances; such as group health insurance. For those that would be interested, why not organize, and perhaps it doesn't have to be Jude, a Headfi Group Comsumer Protection Insurance Policy. I am not saying that I am up for the task either; but with all the people posting on Headfi, regardless of whether they have had a good experience in their purhases or a negative purchasing experience, we certainly have some clout if we ban together to purchase a group comsummer protection plan. I am not very sure if such a thing really exists; I know some credit cards offer a form of consummer protect plans. It's just an idea at this point. Almost all big ticket purchases work out fine; but for a couple of bucks a year, it might be worth it to look into this possibilty. Scottsmrnyc


----------



## archosman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Scottsmrnyc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think you might be missing the point here. We have all sorts of group insurances; such as group health insurance. For those that would be interested, why not organize, and perhaps it doesn't have to be Jude, a Headfi Group Comsumer Protection Insurance Policy. I am not saying that I am up for the task either; but with all the people posting on Headfi, regardless of whether they have had a good experience in their purhases or a negative purchasing experience, we certainly have some clout if we ban together to purchase a group comsummer protection plan. I am not very sure if such a thing really exists; I know some credit cards offer a form of consummer protect plans. It's just an idea at this point. Almost all big ticket purchases work out fine; but for a couple of bucks a year, it might be worth it to look into this possibilty. Scottsmrnyc_

 








 You're still bringing Head-Fi into it. If the rolls were reversed I wouldn't want my company/website being drawn into a problem that I had no stake or cause in. I would think you would have to create an outside organization unless Jude wants in. I wouldn't want the headache...


----------



## PhilS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Scottsmrnyc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think you might be missing the point here. We have all sorts of group insurances; such as group health insurance. For those that would be interested, why not organize, and perhaps it doesn't have to be Jude, a Headfi Group Consumer Protection Insurance Policy. I am not saying that I am up for the task either; but with all the people posting on Headfi, regardless of whether they have had a good experience in their purchases or a negative purchasing experience, we certainly have some clout if we ban together to purchase a group comsumer protection plan. I am not very sure if such a thing really exists; I know some credit cards offer a form of consumer protect plans. It's just an idea at this point. Almost all big ticket purchases work out fine; but for a couple of bucks a year, it might be worth it to look into this possibility. Scottsmrnyc_

 

Let me say at the outset that I appreciate the concern about other members. That's nice to hear.

 OTOH, we tend to insure, or over insure, everything nowadays. Sometimes, stuff happens, and sometimes the stuff is bad. With some of the vendors in this marketplace, you pays your money, and you takes your chances. I am an owner of an SP amp, and if it goes bad, I figure "that's life." (That is, I'll have to incur some time and expense to find someone to repair it.) In addition, I suspect such insurance would be quite expensive relative to the benefits that could be paid, and would not be practical for other reasons.

 But, again, the underlying sentiment is nice.


----------



## Skylab

I agree - the right thing is for people to let their WALLETS do the talking. I like SP amps, but I would not buy anything now from them no matter what they come up with (bought both of my current amps used) while there is this sort of insanity.


----------



## coldfogey

Just curious, has anyone received any product from Singlepower recently? This is the first week in April so it is now 14 months since I sent him my MPX3 SE Vcap Amp. It blew a tube while tube rolling. He repaired the tube socket, then we talked about an outboard power supply. This was in Feb 08. I told him if it was going to take it into the summer, I didnt want it done. He said no problem it would be a quick turn around, so I said OK. I have nothing but lies and bogus info since then. I will try and make this short and sweet for now. About 3 weeks ago he said that I was his #1 priority for the week and it should be shipped on Fri. He said that he will phone me on Weds with more info. Of course there was no call no info and no Amp. I E-Mailed him and said that it was time to discuss a refund. I even gave him close to a 50% discount. He has $4,550.00 of mine. I told him I would settle for $2500.00, keep the Amp and I will forget this whole thing. He never will acknowledge the refund offer. He just says he gives estimates, works as hard as he can to give me the best Amp and that he will ship me the Amp. I wrote back and said, You Give Estimates? You promised me a quick turnaround, it is now over 14 months. What do you consider a quick turnaround, 2 YEARS? Would you believe that his answer was " you are my #1 priorty" there is a blizzard here today ( there was, I checked) there is no mail going out today but I will try for tomorrow. What the hell does that mean? Is he going to ship my Amp in the mail or is he sending me a letter. It went down hill after that. I told him I dont believe anything he says and that a man is only as good as his words. I guess if he has to tell the truth, he is speechless. There is a lot more to the story than this, but I think this will suffice for now.


----------



## fallsroad

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *coldfogey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I told him I dont believe anything he says and that a man is only as good as his words. I guess if he has to tell the truth, he is speechless. There is a lot more to the story than this, but I think this will suffice for now._

 

I'd say a man is only as good as his actions, as they tend to speak far more loudly than mere words. By that measure Mikhail is an abject failure.

 I hope you and others get some manner of satisfaction - usable product, refunds, some sort of settlement. Good luck.


----------



## kmcdonou

Quote:


 You promised me a quick turnaround, it is now over 14 months. What do you consider a quick turnaround, 2 YEARS? 
 

Well considering I got an email last week saying "I'll try to have most of it complete next week. I'll send some pictures as well early in the week. Let's talk Monday" and I've called him every day this week, but no answer or reply, along with the fact he's had my amp since November 2006, I don't expect you will see your amp any time soon, if ever.


----------



## pabbi1

Mayhaps it is time for an UPDATED list of folks to come forward with what is owed by SP, and how much? While some issues have been resolved, more seem to come to light. And, since the inception of this thread, things seem, more or less, the same, except those who step up seem to have a somewhat better chance of getting resolution.

 To think this thread is 9 months in the making is the saddest part of all.


----------



## kmcdonou

Quote:


 Mayhaps it is time for an UPDATED list of folks to come forward with what is owed by SP, and how much? While some issues have been resolved, more seem to come to light. 
 

Well, I'll update it from my end. Mikhail has my Supra, which already had several upgrades, and $1000. The money was to allow me to run an Extreme output (6as7) along with 6bl7/6bx7 output tubes. He's since acknowledged that doing this was more complicated than planned and we've decided to simplify the project. However, it still hasn't produced any results.


----------



## jude

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pabbi1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Mayhaps it is time for an UPDATED list of folks to come forward with what is owed by SP, and how much? While some issues have been resolved, more seem to come to light. And, since the inception of this thread, things seem, more or less, the same, except those who step up seem to have a somewhat better chance of getting resolution.

 To think this thread is 9 months in the making is the saddest part of all._

 

Guys, I'm going to start a new thread. Wait for it, and then post your cases in there (_again_, in some cases). It will be a heavily moderated thread, in that I will only allow posts for outstanding cases and actual customer experiences regarding what looks to me like an unfortunate situation overall. Beyond my first post in that thread, there will be no commentary allowed in that thread from those who are not actual customers who are directly dealing with--or have dealt with--Singlepower regarding these matters.

 Again, this looks to me like it could be a very unfortunate situation for some customers, and I'd be uncomfortable seeing new cases develop with what seem to be quite a number of outstanding, unresolved cases already in the queue. (From what I've read, *it does appear Singlepower is still accepting new orders*.)


----------



## IceClass

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_(From what I've read, *it does appear Singlepower is still accepting new orders*.)_

 

Chutzpah indeed!


----------



## tagosaku

anyone had any luck recovering their missing gear since April?


----------



## MikeLa

nope


----------



## minimus

I had a great conversation with Roger Modjeski, the chief engineer at Music Reference today. He is renowned for his relatively high power stereo (speaker) tube amps, which he builds to last forever at reasonable prices. I have been thinking about buying one of his amps for my speaker rig because of his reputation for excellent build and sound quality. He has very few naysayers in audio and he doesn't build headphone amps.

 In any case, when I told him about my headphone hobby and the trials and tribulations experienced by owners of Singlepower headphone amps, he sympathized and mentioned that if I ever ran into any problems with my Singlepower Extreme he would be happy to repair it at a reasonable price. (As I said, Music Reference is known in the stereo world for delivering excellent sounding, reliable amps at reasonable costs. And Roger is a bit of a legend in the design field. Check out the Music Reference forum on audiocirlce and the Music Reference site and you will be left with a good impression.) 

 He said he does not want to be flooded with requests from disgruntled owners of Singlepower amps needing repairs, as that is not his main line of work. However, he should be someone to keep in mind if you own a Singlepower MPX, PPX, or Extreme and it goes on the fritz. (Of course, if your amp is one of Mikhail's rat's nest specials, I am not sure anyone -- even Roger -- can help.)


----------



## purk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *minimus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I had a great conversation with Roger Modjeski, the chief engineer at Music Reference today. He is renowned for his relatively high power stereo (speaker) tube amps, which he builds to last forever at reasonable prices. I have been thinking about buying one of his amps for my speaker rig because of his reputation for excellent build and sound quality. He has very few naysayers in audio and he doesn't build headphone amps.

 In any case, when I told him about my headphone hobby and the trials and tribulations experienced by owners of Singlepower headphone amps, he sympathized and mentioned that if I ever ran into any problems with my Singlepower Extreme he would be happy to repair it at a reasonable price. (As I said, Music Reference is known in the stereo world for delivering excellent sounding, reliable amps at reasonable costs. And Roger is a bit of a legend in the design field. Check out the Music Reference forum on audiocirlce and the Music Reference site and you will be left with a good impression.) 

 He said he does not want to be flooded with requests from disgruntled owners of Singlepower amps needing repairs, as that is not his main line of work. However, he should be someone to keep in mind if you own a Singlepower MPX, PPX, or Extreme and it goes on the fritz. (Of course, if your amp is one of Mikhail's rat's nest specials, I am not sure anyone -- even Roger -- can help.)_

 

I also know a guy at audioexchangeinc.com who did a repair work on my SP SDS and a friend Supra SDS successfully as well.


----------



## echo123

First off, I havnt read much of this thread. But I had my Singlepower ordeal.
 About a year ago I bought one of his amps and had about 2000.00 sent to him. There was a small mod from stock, but he said he had a couple done and one would go out in a couple days. Well nothing. Called several times and heard everything from going to a meet and selling out, to moving his shop, etc,etc. Even went so far as to say it was done and benchtesting. Would go out tomorrow or the next day and then nothing. Then would not even answer my calls or emails. After about 10 exchanges like that over 2 months I ran up to the 60 days to file a complaint with the credit card company. I did on the 60th day. 
 The bank said it would take up to 4 months before he had to return the money and they would investigate the claim. At exactly 4 months my money was returned. I won.
 But I hope this sends a message to all members, who at the time was telling people he was a little slow but dont worry , you will get it. It probably made people go over the claims period. I hope this sends a warning that when someone is showing signs of instability, SEND WARNINGS!!! Not reassurances.
 I am glad I did not listen. Sorry for the people who did.


----------



## haloxt

I may be wrong, but it seems like he goes out of his way to grieve people as much as possible. He should've known it was inevitable he'd have to give it back, why did he have to choose to give it back at the very end of the 4 months? I know it's wrong, but because all the complaints about Mikhail have some twist like this I've had the urge to LOL in real life at how it appears Mikhail does everything in order to grieve the most people and to the greatest degree. I think my theory that he's been sniffing too much lead solder should be investigated.


----------



## j2kei

just thought i would say that it is very sad that singlepower had to turn out this way. after canjam, looking at singlepower's work displayed, the stuff is very very nicely built and wouldve easily continued on as a strong business. just so disappointing that it had to end up like this.


----------



## earwicker7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *j2kei* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_just thought i would say that it is very sad that singlepower had to turn out this way. after canjam, looking at singlepower's work displayed, the stuff is very very nicely built and wouldve easily continued on as a strong business. just so disappointing that it had to end up like this._

 

Was Mikhail at Canjam? I'm hoping you're just saying that some SinglePower amps were there.


----------



## grawk

Right, just member amps. Not many at that, even. No mikhail, he wouldn't have been welcome.


----------



## Happy Camper

There were some rigs there having SP amps in them, not that he was there.


----------



## PeeeMeS

Since some people said they got their money back(and Jude is in the process of making a thread specifically for Singlepower...)

 Any hope for those that got scammed in the whole LaRocco Diablo ordeal?


----------



## trigg3rhappy

I've heard such great things from the amps built by SinglePower, but it's quite a shame to hear so much bad things about the services and Mikhail. I don't entirely know the situation, but hopefully things will turn out well for those who have spent money on them.


----------



## tom hankins

I think everybody should send him a message through his ebay (supra_buyer) adds. Thats how i at least got a response. i just sent him a message through every tube add he had.


----------



## Luckyleo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *echo123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_First off, I havnt read much of this thread. But I had my Singlepower ordeal.
 About a year ago I bought one of his amps and had about 2000.00 sent to him. There was a small mod from stock, but he said he had a couple done and one would go out in a couple days. Well nothing. Called several times and heard everything from going to a meet and selling out, to moving his shop, etc,etc. Even went so far as to say it was done and benchtesting. Would go out tomorrow or the next day and then nothing. Then would not even answer my calls or emails. After about 10 exchanges like that over 2 months I ran up to the 60 days to file a complaint with the credit card company. I did on the 60th day. 
 The bank said it would take up to 4 months before he had to return the money and they would investigate the claim. At exactly 4 months my money was returned. I won.
 But I hope this sends a message to all members, who at the time was telling people he was a little slow but dont worry , you will get it. It probably made people go over the claims period. I hope this sends a warning that when someone is showing signs of instability, SEND WARNINGS!!! Not reassurances.
 I am glad I did not listen. Sorry for the people who did._

 

I'm glad you were able to get your money. *I would urge all head-fi members to use their credit cards for purchases from small suppliers rather than Paypal even if you pay a little more for the privilege*. I've worked in the credit card industry for many years. In order to for a supplier to accept visa/mastercard they have to agree to abide by the governing rules. These rules may vary from country to country. In the U.S. if a consumer disputes a charge the supplier has 30 days to respond as to why the charge shouldn't be reversed. If they fail to respond within those 30 days the consumer is immediately refunded the amount in dispute. 

 If they do respond within 30 days, the credit card company will forward to you the response and ask you for rebuttal. Your rebuttal will then be communicated to the supplier and again they have 30 days to respond. At that point the card provider will determine the facts and make a decesion. It's really rare that they would decide in favor of the supplier if the consumer has made any type of case at all.


----------



## earwicker7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Luckyleo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm glad you were able to get your money. *I would urge all head-fi members to use their credit cards for purchases from small suppliers rather than Paypal even if you pay a little more for the privilege*. I've worked in the credit card industry for many years. In order to for a supplier to accept visa/mastercard they have to agree to abide by the governing rules. These rules may vary from country to country. In the U.S. if a consumer disputes a charge the supplier has 30 days to respond as to why the charge shouldn't be reversed. If they fail to respond within those 30 days the consumer is immediately refunded the amount in dispute. 

 If they do respond within 30 days, the credit card company will forward to you the response and ask you for rebuttal. Your rebuttal will then be communicated to the supplier and again they have 30 days to respond. At that point the card provider will determine the facts and make a decesion. It's really rare that they would decide in favor of the supplier if the consumer has made any type of case at all._

 

Perhaps this is the reason so many people say "PayPal only."


----------



## jigster

After waiting more than a year and half, he comes back to me with a picture of "my" ES-1 and says I need to pay him another $2K+. My order was for an ES-1 with preamp capabilities, balanced and unbalanced inputs and outputs, 2 Stax Jacks and a HE90 Jack and a switch to switch between earspeakers and preamp duties. The picture he sent me was of a regular ES-1 with 1 set of RCAs and 1 set of Balanced connectors, 1 Stax jack and 1 HE90 jack. When I pointed these differences to him, he still insisted that this was it. He told me that the rcas were the outputs (preamp), which means that the only input was the balanced ones. can someone please tell me if this looks like what its supposed to be??


----------



## Skylab

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Luckyleo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm glad you were able to get your money. *I would urge all head-fi members to use their credit cards for purchases from small suppliers rather than Paypal even if you pay a little more for the privilege*. I've worked in the credit card industry for many years. In order to for a supplier to accept visa/mastercard they have to agree to abide by the governing rules. These rules may vary from country to country. In the U.S. if a consumer disputes a charge the supplier has 30 days to respond as to why the charge shouldn't be reversed. If they fail to respond within those 30 days the consumer is immediately refunded the amount in dispute. 

 If they do respond within 30 days, the credit card company will forward to you the response and ask you for rebuttal. Your rebuttal will then be communicated to the supplier and again they have 30 days to respond. At that point the card provider will determine the facts and make a decesion. It's really rare that they would decide in favor of the supplier if the consumer has made any type of case at all._

 

That is all true except via EBay, where Paypal provides buyer protection. I have filed a dispute before with Paypal on an EBay item and been given a refund. But outside of EBay, Credit Cards are safer.


----------



## spritzer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jigster* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_After waiting more than a year and half, he comes back to me with a picture of "my" ES-1 and says I need to pay him another $2K+. My order was for an ES-1 with preamp capabilities, balanced and unbalanced inputs and outputs, 2 Stax Jacks and a HE90 Jack and a switch to switch between earspeakers and preamp duties. The picture he sent me was of a regular ES-1 with 1 set of RCAs and 1 set of Balanced connectors, 1 Stax jack and 1 HE90 jack. When I pointed these differences to him, he still insisted that this was it. He told me that the rcas were the outputs (preamp), which means that the only input was the balanced ones. can someone please tell me if this looks like what its supposed to be??_

 

I would says that is Mikhail being full of crap as usual but I would need to see pictures of the attenuators and where the input signal is connected to the PCB. It is certainly possible to take the + output of the attenuators (which normally go to the PCB) and feed it to the RCA's at the back. I would assume though that you ordered a proper preamp and not some passive hack of a job? A 100$ unit ebay will do the same for you...


----------



## olblueyez

Jigster, do you think he is lying to everyone else and just decided to be nice and not try and steel from you because you are special? Others have demanded to have the product in-hand before payment. If you do not do the same, then you will be another victim, more so than you already are.

 BTW: Is that PCB supposed to be missing so many components?


----------



## mrarroyo

Did you notice the date on the board? It is stamped Aug 2006, how likely is it that he has had a board in stock since 2006 to be used on an amp built in 2009? I say run away and stick to what you asked for, do not pay any additional monies over the agreed price.


----------



## h.rav

^ Looks like the amp is painted with a spray can.


----------



## h.rav

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Did you notice the date on the board? It is stamped Aug 2006, how likely is it that he has had a board in stock since 2006 to be used on an amp built in 2009? I say run away and stick to what you asked for, do not pay any additional monies over the agreed price._

 

He took pics of the amp 10 days ago. (if he didn't change the EXIF data)


----------



## XXII

It could be an amp that someone else returned... doesn't he have a history of doing this?


----------



## DavidMahler

Do not trust this man.........I sent his ebay account numerous emails and I get emails back saying Mikhail sold his ebay business to someone else and not to contact them again or I will be reported for spamming. Meanwhile ....... I'm pretty sure someone else has my amp right now. When I received my amp it was broke AND it did not come with all the specifications I made either. Do not pay this fraud anymore money.


----------



## DavidMahler

And PS, if you look at the chasis the amp is clearly used


----------



## The Monkey

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DavidMahler* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Do not trust this man.........I sent his ebay account numerous emails and I get emails back saying Mikhail sold his ebay business to someone else and not to contact them again or I will be reported for spamming. Meanwhile ....... I'm pretty sure someone else has my amp right now. When I received my amp it was broke AND it did not come with all the specifications I made either. Do not pay this fraud anymore money._

 

I would send ebay an email about that response. For all you know, the purchaser inherited the liabilities.


----------



## terriblepaulz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *h.rav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_He took pics of the amp 10 days ago. (if he didn't change the EXIF data)




_

 

Rock On Team Detective-Fi!


----------



## n_maher

I can't believe that he's still pulling that crap using the same connectors for two different umbilical cords. Unbelievable and so dangerous it isn't even funny.


----------



## tom hankins

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DavidMahler* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Do not trust this man.........I sent his ebay account numerous emails and I get emails back saying Mikhail sold his ebay business to someone else and not to contact them again or I will be reported for spamming. Meanwhile ....... I'm pretty sure someone else has my amp right now. When I received my amp it was broke AND it did not come with all the specifications I made either. Do not pay this fraud anymore money._

 


 I send emails everyday to his supra_buyer tube adds and dont get any reply through ebay but from his singlepower address. I doubt very much he sold the tube deal. If so I would have had many compliants by now. None of the emails have anything to do with his tube sales. I think we should continue to send messages through those adds. At least you know he has to open them.


----------



## mbd2884

Why does all of his work have burn marks on them? Is he dumb? Looks where the tube should go all around his soldering work it's burned. If it's burning already, for a tube amp, I cannot imagine that would be a good thing. I mean Moonboy just posted his SP Amp died on him, maybe something burned on his amp also.

 Comparing to these pictures, you ES1 doesn't look much different. Where is the balanced output? The Pre-Amp switch?
http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f113/m...arning-260752/


----------



## spritzer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Did you notice the date on the board? It is stamped Aug 2006, how likely is it that he has had a board in stock since 2006 to be used on an amp built in 2009? I say run away and stick to what you asked for, do not pay any additional monies over the agreed price._

 

That's not the production code on the PCB but something which the designer of the PCB put there. The production ID code is normally on the edge of the board.


----------



## tom hankins

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *XXII* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It could be an amp that someone else returned... doesn't he have a history of doing this?_

 

I think thats what he did with my preamp. it only worked a week after he came out here and fixed it. he said he knew what the problem was and it would be a quick fix. That was months ago. I have asked him to ship it back freight collect and dont fix it i will get it worked on here. Now he wont talk to me and wont ship my preamp. Its gone and i should have known better. I cant come up with any other reason he wont ship it, he doesnt have to fix it or pay shipping back. i think maybe it was a quick fix, and now its been shipped again, to keep another customer off his back for awhile.


----------



## vkvedam

Can't just someone visit his site in person?


----------



## Happy Camper

How bout we hold a national meet in Denver this summer? Maybe take a factory tour.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Happy Camper* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How bout we hold a national meet in Denver this summer? Maybe take a factory tour._

 

We have a CO meet in Denver July 25th, but Mikhail wasn't invited by the organization team.


----------



## neilvg

So the problem which originally caused this thread to be made has appeared again. It worked fine during the international meet, and also for a few days after. But now suddenly the left channel is basically completely dead, with the bias unable to be controlled and the volume pot almost useless.

 I'm looking for some leads on good amp techs in the SF Bay Area.

 Neil


----------



## foo_me

sorry to hear...might try Nick Gowan from truesound.
 Her's in south bay and thankfully was able to fix my Zanden.
True Sound - Bay Area High End Audio Repair Service by Nick Gowan


----------



## Rob N

And just think he gave a 7 year warranty on his amps


----------



## neilvg

Thanks Min. I contacted him.

 Neil


----------



## Konig

Woah, I cant believe so many things happened when I was MIA. 

 Does anyone know why mikhail is doing this? I hope he didn't get into lots of bad debt to expand his business. And why ban him from the meet when it will be much more convenient to confront him there?


----------



## Sherwood

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Konig* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ why ban him from the meet when it will be much more convenient to confront him there?_

 

Simple: he's abusing this community. Why give him opportunities to advertise his products to members when he's not handling the ones he has correctly?

 Meets are a privilege extended to vendors. Their clientele has already assembled itself, and gotten excited about new gear -- what could possibly be better? There's no reason to extend that privilege to singlepower at the moment.


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Sherwood* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Simple: he's abusing this community. Why give him opportunities to advertise his products to members when he's not handling the ones he has correctly?

 Meets are a privilege extended to vendors. Their clientele has already assembled itself, and gotten excited about new gear -- what could possibly be better? There's no reason to extend that privilege to singlepower at the moment._

 

Nice post! Could not have said better.


----------



## Rob N

I have tried to contact Mikhail via his Ebay account.Today I recieved an e-mail from Ebay 

 "We can see that you've had contact with supra_buyer through eBay recently.
 We've been looking into activity on this account and taken action if we needed to......We strongly recommend you treat emails from this member with caution and don't respond if you hear from them again."


----------



## kevin gilmore

I just got the same email message. And a quick check and all of
 supra_buyer's items shows everything canceled.

 No longer a registered user and all history has been deleted.


----------



## tom hankins

Thats strange. His feedback was 100% positive as of a couple days ago. Ebay doesnt shut down accounts that easy or often. Could Mikhail have closed everything down? Or maybe a sudden rash of bad feedback? 
 I email him through his adds on a regular basis (although he has never replied) just to let him know he still owes me money.


----------



## jsaliga

I just checked it and his entire feedback history is still there. 

 He is listed as "Not a Registered User" and this can happen for many reasons. The most common is that a seller fails to pay his eBay seller account fees. They will suspend you in a cold minute for that. You can also be suspended for repeated listing violations (copyright infringement, banned items, etc.) and also for excessive negative buyer feedback. eBay cooperates with law enforcement and they have been known to shut down sellers shown to be engaging in criminal activity on eBay. Buyers can be suspended if too many sellers file non-paying bidder reports against them.

 --Jerome


----------



## earwicker7

Hopefully this is the beginning of the end for that scumbag.


----------



## vcoheda

wow. that is some message from ebay. how many people has this guy defrauded.


----------



## scootermafia

I like the fearful tone of the eBay reply.


----------



## haloxt

Would be funny if he managed to steal money from ebay, the way he's defrauded people makes me think he's as kooky as dracula's servant in the movie Dracula: Dead and Loving it.


----------



## The Monkey

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *haloxt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Would be funny if he managed to steal money from ebay, the way he's defrauded people makes me think he's as kooky as dracula's servant in the movie Dracula: Dead and Loving it._

 

heh, ebay and Mikhail do sort of deserve each other.


----------



## Seamaster

I had $7000 USD deal with him that went south! Lucky my credit card company let me dispute the transaction! I ordered WA22 instead. Do yourself a fever, order from legitimate builder. I am still angry about the whole thing!!


----------



## Seamaster

If you don't believe me or have any question? Email: seamaster300m@earthlink.net
 I am very angry still!


----------



## The Monkey

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Seamaster* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If you don't believe me or have any question? 
 I am very angry still!_

 

Would you be willing to share some basics in this thread? Sunlight is the best disinfectant.


----------



## vcoheda

i believe.


----------



## archosman

When's the last time anyone heard from him?


----------



## Seamaster

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *archosman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_When's the last time anyone heard from him?_

 

11 April 09


----------



## darkless

June 22nd, 2009.


----------



## purk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *darkless* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_June 22nd, 2009._

 

I heard of him about the same time. Might be earlier than the 22nd though.


----------



## Seamaster

From: SPA <sales@singlepower.com> [Add to Address Book] 
 To: 崔晓征兵(E <seamaster300m@earthlink.net> 
 Subject: Re: Supra Amplifier
 Date: Apr 11, 2009 11:05 AM
 Eric,

 Thank You for the address correction. I will make sure this is changed in the records for shipment. I'll update you on Monday.
 - 
 Thank You,
 Mikhail Rotenberg
 Singlepower Audio Inc.
 Tel: 303-340-2544
 Main: 303-523-0581
 Hours: M - F 9:00 AM to 6:30 PM MST.
Mikhail@singlepower.com




 -----Original Message-----
 From: 崔晓征兵(E <seamaster300m@earthlink.net>
 Reply-To: 崔晓征兵(E <seamaster300m@earthlink.net>
 To: SPA <sales@singlepower.com>
 Subject: Re: Supra Amplifier
 Date: Fri, 10 Apr 2009 14:24:31 -0700 (GMT-07:00)



 Shipping info has changed:

 FMS#4

 Atten: Xiaozheng Cui

 21 Clemons Road North

 Montesano WA 98563

 (206)228.7711





 -----Original Message----- 
 From: SPA 
 Sent: Apr 9, 2009 11:39 AM 
 To: 崔晓征兵(E 
 Subject: Re: Supra Amplifier 

 Eric,

 Still working on the amp but getting close. I will update you by Friday.
 - 
 Thank You,
 Mikhail Rotenberg
 Singlepower Audio Inc.
 Tel: 303-340-2544
 Main: 303-523-0581
 Hours: M - F 9:00 AM to 6:30 PM MST.
Mikhail@singlepower.com




 -----Original Message-----
 From: SPA <mikhail@singlepower.com>
 Reply-To: mikhail@singlepower.com
 To: 崔晓征兵(E <seamaster300m@earthlink.net>
 Subject: Re: Plitron transformers
 Date: Thu, 19 Feb 2009 14:46:14 -0700

 Eric,

 I assure you that you will have one of the best sounding units that I've built. I do need some more time until the end of March. If I may ask for an extension until the first week of April at the latest. I have a new tube that I am using in the unit as output, and it is by far the best sounding tube for your amplifier, or any other amplifier that I have implemented thus far. BTW, you will be able to use all of the other tubes as normal, this is new tube that will be shipped with an adapter that plugs into the amplifier's tube sockets on the output to accept the new tube. Delivery may be sooner, but I would like to make sure that I do not miss the delivery for any reason whatsoever.

 - 
 Thank You,
 Mikhail Rotenberg
 Singlepower Audio Inc.
 Tel: 303-340-2544
 Main: 303-523-0581
 Hours: M - F 9:00 AM to 6:30 PM MST.
Mikhail@singlepower.com




 -----Original Message-----
 From: 崔晓征兵(E <seamaster300m@earthlink.net>
 Reply-To: 崔晓征兵(E <seamaster300m@earthlink.net>
 To: mikhail@singlepower.com
 Subject: Re: Plitron transformers
 Date: Mon, 16 Feb 2009 06:28:48 -0500 (EST)


 It has been more than 8 month now. How much more does it take? I have been a really nice guy so far, and try to be positive about you. Please do not test my pantience. 

 Eric


----------



## Seamaster

>-----Original Message-----
 >>From: SPA <mikhail@singlepower.com>
 >>Sent: Jan 17, 2009 7:52 PM
 >>To: 崔晓征兵(E <seamaster300m@earthlink.net>
 >>Subject: Re: Plitron transformers
 >>
 >>Eric, 
 >>
 >>It will be received in less than two weeks. I needed more time to
 >>deliver than expected, but it will arrive shortly.
 >>- 
 >>Thank You,
 >>Mikhail Rotenberg
 >>Singlepower Audio Inc.
 >>Tel: 303-340-2544
 >>Main: 303-523-0581
 >>Hours: M - F 9:00 AM to 6:30 PM MST.
 >>Mikhail@singlepower.com
 >>
 >>
 >>-----Original Message-----
 >>From: 崔晓征兵(E <seamaster300m@earthlink.net>
 >>Reply-To: 崔晓征兵(E <seamaster300m@earthlink.net>
 >>To: mikhail@singlepower.com
 >>Subject: Re: Plitron transformers
 >>Date: Thu, 15 Jan 2009 23:48:06 -0800 (GMT-08:00)
 >>
 >>How much more do I have to wait? 
 >>
 >>Eric


----------



## Seamaster

>>>-----Original Message-----
 >>>>From: SPA <mikhail@singlepower.com>
 >>>>Sent: Dec 6, 2008 1:32 PM
 >>>>To: 崔晓征兵(E <seamaster300m@earthlink.net>
 >>>>Subject: Re: Plitron transformers
 >>>>
 >>>>Hi Eric,
 >>>>
 >>>>I'll take some snapshots as soon as I get a chance. The unit is looking
 >>>>very good, and copper inlay ground plane is very shiny and bright. I
 >>>>think the copper really makes a very audible difference. I've revisited
 >>>>the effects of copper in the chassis as ground plane again after not
 >>>>doing this method for many years due to standard production constraints.
 >>>>It is something that is absolutely not only beneficial but lends to a
 >>>>deeper musical elegance with all of the detail levels being increased,
 >>>>yet remaining magically natural in sonic presentation.
 >>>>
 >>>>Thank you for allowing me reexamine the past excellence in this type of
 >>>>implementation which was part of our history. We used copper many times
 >>>>in the first year into the early part of the second where we did entire
 >>>>chassis models in solid pure plate copper polished to a brilliance.
 >>>>Those were absolutely the most natural and tonally elegant designs.
 >>>>- 
 >>>>Thank You,
 >>>>Mikhail Rotenberg
 >>>>Singlepower Audio Inc.
 >>>>Tel: 303-340-2544
 >>>>Main: 303-523-0581
 >>>>Hours: M - F 9:00 AM to 6:30 PM MST.
 >>>>Mikhail@singlepower.com
 >>>>
 >>>>
 >>>>-----Original Message-----
 >>>>From: 崔晓征兵(E <seamaster300m@earthlink.net>
 >>>>Reply-To: 崔晓征兵(E <seamaster300m@earthlink.net>
 >>>>To: mikhail@singlepower.com
 >>>>Subject: Re: Plitron transformers
 >>>>Date: Thu, 4 Dec 2008 18:18:02 -0500 (EST)
 >>>>
 >>>>Could you scan me a picture or two, just make sure it looks right. Thank you.
 >>>>
 >>>>Eric


----------



## Seamaster

>>>>-----Original Message-----
 >>>>>From: SPA <mikhail@singlepower.com>
 >>>>>Sent: Dec 4, 2008 1:33 PM
 >>>>>To: 崔晓征兵(E <seamaster300m@earthlink.net>
 >>>>>Subject: Re: Plitron transformers
 >>>>>
 >>>>>Eric,
 >>>>>
 >>>>>Yes, it has been. I have a bit more to do on the unit. My goal is to
 >>>>>have it shipped for Christmas time. I am doing all of the work on the
 >>>>>high end units and it is taking some time to complete everything I need
 >>>>>to do.
 >>>>>- 
 >>>>>Thank You,
 >>>>>Mikhail Rotenberg
 >>>>>Singlepower Audio Inc.
 >>>>>Tel: 303-340-2544
 >>>>>Main: 303-523-0581
 >>>>>Hours: M - F 9:00 AM to 6:30 PM MST.
 >>>>>Mikhail@singlepower.com
 >>>>>
 >>>>>
 >>>>>-----Original Message-----
 >>>>>From: 崔晓征兵(E <seamaster300m@earthlink.net>
 >>>>>Reply-To: 崔晓征兵(E <seamaster300m@earthlink.net>
 >>>>>To: mikhail@singlepower.com
 >>>>>Subject: Re: Plitron transformers
 >>>>>Date: Wed, 3 Dec 2008 21:10:40 -0800 (GMT-08:00)
 >>>>>
 >>>>>Ok, here is another month. I am still waiting.


----------



## Seamaster

>>>>>-----Original Message-----
 >>>>>>From: SPA <mikhail@singlepower.com>
 >>>>>>Sent: Nov 6, 2008 8:51 PM
 >>>>>>To: 崔晓征兵(E <seamaster300m@earthlink.net>
 >>>>>>Subject: Re: Plitron transformers
 >>>>>>
 >>>>>>Eric,
 >>>>>>
 >>>>>>I was just planning on sending you an Email, and you beat me to it. 
 >>>>>>
 >>>>>>The amplifier is still in build and test. We'll need another 2 to 3
 >>>>>>weeks to ensure that it's completely ready to ship to you. If you need
 >>>>>>it faster, let me know, and I'll see if I can expedite the last stages
 >>>>>>of the build.


----------



## Seamaster

This is just a tip of iceberg


----------



## vcoheda

mikhail is all lies.


----------



## M3NTAL

HAHA Typical


----------



## Tyson

I'm glad of this thread. When my tech got into my amp and found serious build problems, I decided not to send it back to Singlepower mainly as a result of the information here (for details on the mess, see this thread: http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f5/my-...ht-too-437344/)

 Anyway, it's costing me quite a bit to git the Supra and rebuild it into something that will be spectacularly good, and more importantly, will be safe to operate. If not for this thread, I'd have probable sent it back to Singlepower and lost more time, money, and possibly even the amp itself.


----------



## archosman

Wonder if he's going to pack it all in & head for the homeland?


----------



## haloxt

I'm telling you people, this guy is likely mentally unstable and for his own sake he should be examined by a psychiatrist. He somewhat reminds me of the chemist that discovered first hand that mercury vapor is poisonous. Both the chemist and Mikhail have been writing totally deranged letters.


----------



## vcoheda

^^ no need to make excuses for him. he is just another business man who became a crook. not unusual. most likely at some point, he became severely financially extended and that is probably when it all started to go bad. as we can see, he never recovered.


----------



## Seamaster

Please people do yourself a favor, KEEP THE HELL AWAY form mikhail, I learned my $7000 lesson. Mikhail is no longer welcome to this community. He should go to jail. If my credit card company did not allow me to dispute the charge. I was going to sue him. He is a super chicken shi*t! All he is good at is big word , big promise, took your money and hide.


----------



## Beefy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Seamaster* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Please people do yourself a favor, KEEP THE HELL AWAY form mikhail, I learned my $7000 lesson. Mikhail is no longer welcome to this community._

 

We desperately tried to warn you, but you didn't want to listen......

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/4656651-post522.html
http://www.head-fi.org/forums/4660343-post541.html


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Beefy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_We desperately tried to warn you, but you didn't want to listen......

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/4656651-post522.html
http://www.head-fi.org/forums/4660343-post541.html_

 

Well, in seamaster's defence, Mikhail was being communicative with certain people at that time last year, including me; and he had just participated in and sponsored the 2008 Colorado meet. He pulled the wool over a lot of people's eyes. 

 On the other hand, I was oblivious to Mikhail's shenanigans at the time and seamaster wasn't. I found out about Mikhail's deceitful practices after I posted my Sq Wave XL mini-review and people pointed me to the threads about him.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Beefy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_We desperately tried to warn you, but you didn't want to listen......

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/4656651-post522.html
http://www.head-fi.org/forums/4660343-post541.html_

 

touché!


----------



## Currawong

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, in seamaster's defence, Mikhail was being communicative with certain people at that time last year, including me; and he had just participated in and sponsored the 2008 Colorado meet. He pulled the wool over a lot of people's eyes. 

 On the other hand, I was oblivious to Mikhail's shenanigans at the time and seamaster wasn't. I found out about Mikhail's deceitful practices after I posted my Sq Wave XL mini-review and people pointed me to the threads about him._

 

It wouldn't surprise me if he built/sold you (and others such as Skylab) a "good" amp considering your status on Head-fi, then just sold the broken gear to fairly unknown people who would just get shot down on the forums if they complained.


----------



## purk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, in seamaster's defence, Mikhail was being communicative with certain people at that time last year, including me; and he had just participated in and sponsored the 2008 Colorado meet. He pulled the wool over a lot of people's eyes. 

 On the other hand, I was oblivious to Mikhail's shenanigans at the time and seamaster wasn't. I found out about Mikhail's deceitful practices after I posted my Sq Wave XL mini-review and people pointed me to the threads about him._

 

Have u heard of him recently? Given your location, is his shop still open for operation?


----------



## seacard

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *purk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Have u heard of him recently? Given your location, is his shop still open for operation?_

 

I think Mikhail moved somewhere into the country to hide out and is probably going to be hard to find these days. Until somebody files suit and has to serve process he is not going to make any appearances in the near future.


----------



## Seamaster

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, in seamaster's defence, Mikhail was being communicative with certain people at that time last year, including me; and he had just participated in and sponsored the 2008 Colorado meet. He pulled the wool over a lot of people's eyes. 

 On the other hand, I was oblivious to Mikhail's shenanigans at the time and seamaster wasn't. I found out about Mikhail's deceitful practices after I posted my Sq Wave XL mini-review and people pointed me to the threads about him._

 

Thank you Larry to back me up. I thought he sponsored the 2008 Colorado meet, and should be legit, I was wrong.

 I been around for a while even my post count only little over 150. I do not talk a lot because I don't write very good English. Lucky I ONLY lost 500 USD in this deal. 

 Is he still holding someone's money? We should sue him as a group. I will pitch in just for the community.


----------



## seacard

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Seamaster* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thank you Larry to back me up. I thought he sponsored the 2008 Colorado meet, and should be legit, I was wrong.

 I been around for a while even my post count only little over 150. I do not talk a lot because I don't write very good English. Lucky I ONLY lost 500 USD in this deal. 

 Is he still holding someone's money? We should sue him as a group. I will pitch in just for the community._

 

This is not a good class action; everybody has been defrauded in different ways and there are requirements that must be satisfied for a class action that are unlikely to be met here. Unfortunately, the law likely requires everybody to file their own suits, which can be costly and time consuming. However, if there are enough plaintiffs that come forward, a plaintiffs' lawyer will possibly take the case for free. Don't forget about the statute of limitations for fraud, so if you want to file an action, you would need to do it before the statute runs.


----------



## hockeyb213

I feel bad for those who were taken advantage of. Seamaster what is going to happen with your amp now?


----------



## Seamaster

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hockeyb213* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I feel bad for those who were taken advantage of. Seamaster what is going to happen with your amp now?_

 

I sent a copy of all my email and wrote a detailed letter to my credit card company, they gave my money back in the end. Now I ordered WA22 instead.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Currawong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It wouldn't surprise me if he built/sold you (and others such as Skylab) a "good" amp considering your status on Head-fi, then just sold the broken gear to fairly unknown people who would just get shot down on the forums if they complained._

 

I actually begged and pleaded for him to sell me the "demo" Square Wave XL so I wouldn't have to wait 6 months for him to build me one. I saved $500 buying the "used" demo.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *purk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Have u heard of him recently? Given your location, is his shop still open for operation?_

 

I stayed in communication with him for a couple of months after the 7/26/08 meet, and he would always reply to questions about the way the amp worked by email and phone. The last time we exchanged emails was 9/9/08, when he answered some questions and told me that he was preparing a large volume to be able to ship in 48 hours. He was going to send me internal photos for my review, then I never heard from him again.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Seamaster* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I sent a copy of all my email and wrote a detailed letter to my credit card company, they gave my money back in the end. Now I ordered WA22 instead._

 

The WA22 is very nice - you should be happy with it. I had the WA22 prototype in my home for 2 weeks before the Colorado meet on 7/25/09, and compared it to my $2500 ZDT. With Grados and Sennheiser I felt the two amps were fairly well matched, but the ZDT did surpass the WA22 with my Denon and K1000 headphones.


----------



## Skylab

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Currawong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It wouldn't surprise me if he built/sold you (and others such as Skylab) a "good" amp considering your status on Head-fi, then just sold the broken gear to fairly unknown people who would just get shot down on the forums if they complained._

 

Well I never bought anything from him directly - both the amps I bought were used. And both are BAD


----------



## jimmyjames8

"...eBay cooperates with law enforcement..."

 Not usually unless legal action by said law enforcement agency is threatened against Ebay. Local white collar crime unit here has had to "threaten" ebay with legal action by state AG office on numerous occassions to get them to cooperate in providing the identity of sellers who are suspected of selling stolen merchandise.


----------



## jsaliga

I strongly suggest that you read eBay's privacy policy and then Google for links to articles where eBay has cooperated with law enforcement on a criminal investigation. You won't have to look too hard because there are a lot of them.

 In most cases, eBay does not require a subeona to release user information to law enforcement.

 As is usually the case, the truth often lies somewhere between two extremes. I didn't mean to suggest that eBay turns over information to law enforcement whenever they ask. The service has its own legal department and eBay's attorneys are most likely reviewing these requests. But you seem to be suggesting that eBay never cooperates with law enforcement unless under threat of legal action, and that assertion is flatly untrue. Though I don't doubt that there have been some instances where trifles like due process of law and the constitution might have stood in the way of cooperation.

 --Jerome


----------



## eitook

this thread saddens me deeply. I have not checked headfi religiously for quite some time now (>12months! LOL, yes i know, I should be commended) and never in a gazillion years thought Singlepower would stoop this low. 

 Another funny revelation was also that Beresford fiasco


----------



## Frihed89

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Skylab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well I never bought anything from him directly - both the amps I bought were used. And both are BAD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

What went sour with the MPX3?


----------



## BrianS

I am very disappointed and let down with this situation and hope to get my money back. Should have never placed an order even though the first purchase was OK.


----------



## Skylab

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Frihed89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What went sour with the MPX3?_

 

The transformer was definitely running far too hot. It was becoming discolored. It was just a matter of time.


----------



## Frihed89

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Skylab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The transformer was definitely running far too hot. It was becoming discolored. It was just a matter of time._

 

Did you have a transformer cover over it? If so, was that hot, or was the open transformer hot? I have the cover. It is not hot at all. But I wonder if I should take it off. I have the high power option (450-500 plate voltage for the output tubes), but I also see I have larger rails and different PS caps thsn the pictures of other MPX3s


----------



## Skylab

No, my MPX3 had no cover on the tranny.


----------



## Skylab

FWIW, "Supra-Buyer" is back selling tubes on EBay, 100% positive Feedback intact.


----------



## Rob T

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Skylab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_FWIW, "Supra-Buyer" is back selling tubes on EBay, 100% positive Feedback intact._

 

Unbelievable.


----------



## ztsen

U just have to "love" this guy, Survivor. lol


----------



## The Monkey

Anyone have contact with Mikhail lately?


----------



## John D.

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ztsen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_U just have to "love" this guy, Survivor. lol_

 

Not, this guys a worm.


----------



## haloxt

This is what I think Mikhail is like in real life:

YouTube - Dracula (Renfield proves that he is not insane LOL)


----------



## Amarok

My MPX3 took forever to be delivered, but when I got it it was the most exquisite sound I'd ever heard from recorded music.
 Worked mostly flawlessly for ~1yr. It had a special circuit to sense and set heater voltages automatically. This worked ok, but often there wasn't enough power. He provided and external wall wart to juice up the 12v rail. One day when plugging the wire into the little connector on the amp, the plastic socket broke and toasted something inside.

 Sent it in for repair months ago, had a little bit of comm, then nada. Our last communication was about setting up the return shipment.

 I'd rather have the amp back than the money since I've never heard anything as good, but I'll just have to settle with getting neither.

 We may not be able to get a class action suit, but I'd be willing to pitch in to hire a private investigator to see what's up. Depending on the results, I'd also be willing to press charges on interstate fraud, if warranted.
 But I'd really just want the amp back.

 At this time, I'm donating my entire salary to ensure the rapacious, world economy destroying bankers are getting their "talent retention" bonuses... which are about 10x my yearly salary. Hell, I couldn't lose that much money if I tried. So, as one of the laid off masses losing my kids college funds and retirement funds, a new amp isn't in my future, ever.

 C'mon Mikhail, I deserve something for this sob story.


----------



## The Monkey

Amarok, did you contact the Colorado AG's office?


----------



## archosman

Is he still making amps?


----------



## Seamaster

As last week my credit card company refounded $6500 out of $7000 that Mikhail took from me. I am glald off the hook on that deal. So I ordered WA22 insdead. Mikhail should go to jail.


----------



## TheMarchingMule

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Seamaster* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_As last week my credit card company refounded $6500 out of $7000 that Mikhail took from me. I am glald off the hook on that deal. So I ordered WA22 insdead. Mikhail should go to jail._

 

Holy bovine, that's a good recovery.


----------



## haloxt

Mikhail is out of his mind. If someone put out a $5000 bounty for someone to bring him to legal justice, he'll probably show up himself with condemning evidence to collect the bounty.


----------



## mrarroyo

Seamaster glad to hear you were able to recover the amount. Hope you love the Woo amp.


----------



## Seamaster

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Seamaster glad to hear you were able to recover the amount. Hope you love the Woo amp._

 

My WA22 should be here anyday. I saved $4750 with Woo. Still not sure about WA22's ability as preamp.


----------



## atbglenn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Seamaster* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My WA22 should be here anyday. I saved $4750 with Woo. Still not sure about WA22's ability as preamp._

 

Congrats on the credit card refund and your Woo purchase. Woo's a great company to deal with (and so is your credit card company!)


----------



## ztsen

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Seamaster* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_As last week my credit card company refounded $6500 out of $7000 that Mikhail took from me. I am glald off the hook on that deal. So I ordered WA22 insdead. Mikhail should go to jail._

 

Good to hear someone recover his loss. Dissappointed why the guy still no legal action taken on him.


----------



## Sherwood

Legal action is tricky, and most of the folks directly affected care about their time more than justice, which is plenty rational. Threads like these serve to curtail his incoming orders plenty well.


----------



## Amarok

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *The Monkey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Amarok, did you contact the Colorado AG's office?_

 

Not yet. I'm a big ***** 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, so I sent him a last polite email. 
 Has anyone gotten any reply in the last few months? Or any satisfaction of any kind? 
 Anyone who has lost a >$2200 piece of equipment, or your equivalent, feel free to use this in some form and we can try to get his attention. I'm also very long winded 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Here's the text:

Hi Mikhail, 
 You've been a tad uncommunicative lately. I checked on head-fi and a lot of rumors and accusations are swirling around. With >$2200 of my property in your possession (and apparently many other customers' $thousands in equipments and advance payments), I think you can understand why I (and others) really deserve a reply. 
 If I don't hear from you soon, I feel it will be necessary to call your local police station and file a missing persons report in case something bad has happened to you. I realize that high quality repairs and construction of new amps cannot be done quickly. But no matter how busy you are you can, and should, take the time to reply to customers who have paid you $thousands for their (IMO, exquisitely sounding) equipment. My motivation for pursuing this so vigorously is your total lack of communication of any kind about a very expensive piece of equipment which has been in your possession for a very, very long time. 

 Depending on the results of that, and what I've read on the internet, it may be necessary to pursue this line of inquiry up the law enforcement chain as far as needed and since I live in another state other agencies may become interested. 

 Please see M.G.L. - Chapter 266, Section 30 

 I really, really hope that there is another reason for your lack of response to my repeated attempts at contact via telephone and email. 
 I observed that once when I called, your voice mailbox was full but later I was able to leave a message. The fact that the latter attempt still had your "greeting" on it says to me that no one pulled the plug on your phone account and that you must have cleared the vmail box and therefore had the opportunity to hear the messages with which I and others had filled your mailbox. 

 $2200 is a lot of money and I will never be able to spend that much again on audio equipment. 

 I just really, really want my amp back and sounding as good as it did when I bought it. Absent that, the money will allow me to buy another, most likely lesser, one from someone else. Other [legal] outcomes would be less satisfying. 

 Please, please, please contact me and let me know what has happened. 

 Here's hoping for the best outcome, which is getting back the best piece of audio equipment I've ever heard, 

 David Panariti 
 [phone number redacted]
davep.singlepower@meduseld.net 
 You know my mailing address. 
 42 deg 31' 32" N / 71 deg 5' 44" W <--- In case he wants to do an airdrop


----------



## El_Doug

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Amarok* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_42 deg 31' 32" N / 71 deg 5' 44" W <--- In case he wants to do an airdrop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 [/FONT]_

 

unfortunately, judging by their internals, it looks like some of the most recently returned amps WERE dropped from airplanes!


----------



## The Monkey

Good lord, people. For those of you still trying to recover money or property, contact the Colorado AG's Office.


----------



## h.rav




----------



## archosman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *h.rav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_



_

 


 Doesn't look like anyone's there...


----------



## h.rav

He could be operating at one of those spaces. :dunno:


----------



## Amarok

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *El_Doug* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_unfortunately, judging by their internals, it looks like some of the most recently returned amps WERE dropped from airplanes!_

 

I don't care if my MPX3 was filled with dead rodents and dung beetles, it was the best sound I'd heard. Ever. As far as I can recall.

 Other people have gotten their stuff returned? Who? When? How? Do you mean returned as in returned after being serviced or just initial delivery? Did they fly to CO and pick up the stuff themselves? I'd hate to have to do that.
 Guess I'll have to slog thru the 110+ pages of this thread.

 $2200 $2200 $2200 $2200 $2200 $2200 $2200
 I'm the chump in this deal, but that's not chump change. 
 That much amp has been at his shop since late Feb. Is it too much to expect to be listening to it by now, rather than typing this crap?
 The last time he communicated with me was mid-April. He said we needed to talk about working out the return shipping (this was via e-or-voice mail). When I called to talk about this, he was MIA. I've been trying to get in touch ever since. Nothing. At. All.
 It's the utter lack of response that is bothering me and making me feel that something is not as it should be. I can think of NO legitimate reason for not having heard a word since April.
 Hell, even just excuse after excuse would be better. But total silence? How can I know if he's even alive? Or in the country? Or not incarcerated somewhere. Even if he's in the hospital, Mongolia or the stony lonesome, he should still be able to respond to voice mail. Maybe he's in some witness protection program? Kidnapped by aliens?

 By Loki, I hope I don't have to go thru the law.

 -=A=-


----------



## Amarok

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *The Monkey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Good lord, people. For those of you still trying to recover money or property, contact the Colorado AG's Office._

 

Holy crap! Have you gotten "justice" this way?

 I'm so cynical that I never believed that in these corporatist days that a single human could go up against any business with a chance of success.
 2nd class citizen vs 1st class. Hell, it took me months just to get an ISP to stop charging me monthly fees after I quit. And even then, I had to go there and tell them I'd quit. No response to email, registered letters, nothing. Amex did NOTHING to stop it. Sure, every month I'd get them to remove the charge, but they wouldn't stop them from occurring. They tried to contact the ISP and *they* go no response either. From one of their clients. But the bills never stopped coming. Amex said that even if I canceled the card, I'd keep getting bills. The CoC and BBB basically laughed at me for actually registering a complaint. Qualitatively the same, but light years apart quantitatively. Humans << business.

 I just glanced at the front page of the link, but it looks almost as easy as filling out a form.
 It's 2am and I gotta get up @ 6:30am. I'll look into this later today.
 If this works out, I'll buy you a {beer, smoothie, Coke(r), cuppa coffee} or CD of your choice.

 Thanks a 2200!

 -=A=-


----------



## Uncle Erik

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Amarok* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Holy crap! Have you gotten "justice" this way?

 I'm so cynical that I never believed that in these corporatist days that a single human could go up against any business with a chance of success.
 2nd class citizen vs 1st class. Hell, it took me months just to get an ISP to stop charging me monthly fees after I quit. And even then, I had to go there and tell them I'd quit. No response to email, registered letters, nothing. Amex did NOTHING to stop it. Sure, every month I'd get them to remove the charge, but they wouldn't stop them from occurring. They tried to contact the ISP and *they* go no response either. From one of their clients. But the bills never stopped coming. Amex said that even if I canceled the card, I'd keep getting bills. The CoC and BBB basically laughed at me for actually registering a complaint. Qualitatively the same, but light years apart quantitatively. Humans << business.

 I just glanced at the front page of the link, but it looks almost as easy as filling out a form.
 It's 2am and I gotta get up @ 6:30am. I'll look into this later today.
 If this works out, I'll buy you a {beer, smoothie, Coke(r), cuppa coffee} or CD of your choice.

 Thanks a 2200!

 -=A=-_

 

One word: lawsuit.

 It is difficult to believe that no one has done it yet.

 All it will take is one of you to get the ball rolling.

 Just one.

 Hire an aggressive collections attorney in Colorado. Let him know that there are potentially lots of other plaintiffs that will contact him. I promise you, you will find someone willing to go after him.

 Mikhail has little chance of fighting a suit. There ain't much to discuss. He will either hide and default or settle.

 Either way will open the floodgates. The attorney can either file for a slew of defaults or force Mikhail to settle the rest. If there is a default, the attorney has a wide range of weapons to collect with, even going so far as to seize personal assets and real property and forcing a judicial sale of those assets.

 All it takes is one of you to step up to the plate and do it.

 Whining and complaining online won't do it. Neither will most of the other stuff discussed in this thread.

 Someone needs to step up and sue. There is no other way.

 Further, it's not just about your loss. You'd be helping Head-Fi and the community - your friends - if you did this.

 If it were me, Mikhail would be staring down the barrel of six figures of scorched earth litigation.


----------



## Skylab

If Mikhail still owes you EITHER an amp or money, you need to use the law. In case you have noe been reading the other threads, you do *NOT* want him to send you an amp!!!! His amps are in many, or even most, cases actually dangerous! For him to send you an amp would just mean you'd have to turn right around and send it to a qualified tube technicial to check it over and very likely make some repairs/mods.


----------



## seacard

Keep in mind statutes of limitations, which usually only give you a few years after the tortious event to file suit.

 Erik -- there are some obstacles to recovery here beyond merely filing a suit. I have a sense Mikhail may have disappeared, so service may not be easy. Also, who knows what his finances look like today, and you can't squeeze blood from a turnip. Obviously the legal cases are a slam dunk, and there are likely lawyers who will agree to take the case on a contingency fee.


----------



## Seamaster

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Amarok* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Holy crap! Have you gotten "justice" this way?

 I'm so cynical that I never believed that in these corporatist days that a single human could go up against any business with a chance of success.
 2nd class citizen vs 1st class. Hell, it took me months just to get an ISP to stop charging me monthly fees after I quit. And even then, I had to go there and tell them I'd quit. No response to email, registered letters, nothing. Amex did NOTHING to stop it. Sure, every month I'd get them to remove the charge, but they wouldn't stop them from occurring. They tried to contact the ISP and *they* go no response either. From one of their clients. But the bills never stopped coming. Amex said that even if I canceled the card, I'd keep getting bills. The CoC and BBB basically laughed at me for actually registering a complaint. Qualitatively the same, but light years apart quantitatively. Humans << business.

 I just glanced at the front page of the link, but it looks almost as easy as filling out a form.
 It's 2am and I gotta get up @ 6:30am. I'll look into this later today.
 If this works out, I'll buy you a {beer, smoothie, Coke(r), cuppa coffee} or CD of your choice.

 Thanks a 2200!

 -=A=-_

 

Try your credit card company again. This time is to dispute the charge. In my case, both citicard and bank of america refound the payment+interest even the charges are 10 month old. For charge older than 3 month. You need fill up different forms, write a detailed letter, and print out your email as evidence. Then wait a few weeks, ban, there is your money back!

 I think I am going to get CD.


----------



## didwlgh

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Seamaster* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Try your credit card company again. This time is to dispute the charge. In my case, both citicard and bank of america refound the payment+interest even the charges are 10 month old. For charge older than 3 month. You need fill up different forms, write a detailed letter, and print out your email as evidence. Then wait a few weeks, ban, there is your money back!

 I think I am going to get CD._

 


 Any tips on how to recoup funds/amp for an amp sent into SP for upgrades? Urgh.


----------



## Seamaster

Kick on Mikhail's door, I guess.


----------



## Uncle Erik

Seacard, I haven't checked the statute of limitations or the general rules for laches on these - it would be complex. But many statutes of limitations will run for several years, so it is worth looking into.

 As for getting blood from a stone, I agree. However, no one really knows how many assets Mikhail has. It is possible to seize personal property, garnish accounts and force sales of real property. Those cannot be answered here, however, that absolutely does not mean those avenues shouldn't be explored.

 In one case I worked on, we used a default to send a sherrif and a few agents over to the person's house and we _seized_ everything in the guy's house. Furniture, appliances, everything. I can't say for certain if that culd happen here, but, again, it would be worth exploring that option. It could force the return of any number of amps. If Mikhail is holding a horde of gear, it could be returnd or sold by a receiver to satisfy people.

 This cannot be answered here, but people who are owed money and/or gear might get something instead of nothing. Further, it would be a measure of justice.


----------



## estreeter

Reading this thread, and a few of the other tales of woe in this forum, I am ecstatic to have a DAC/amp that works - forget about whether its the best thing in the known universe (it isnt) : I had it in my hands 10 minutes after auditioning it. Even my MD-10, a basic piece of kit if ever there was one, hasnt caused me any grief in 6 months of ownership : maybe I should appreciate these and my integrated CA a whole lot more. How many businesses could afford to keep their customers waiting for months on end, delivering nothing, and still be in business ??


----------



## The Monkey

I am going to keep posting this until someone answers in the affirmative:

 Have any of the aggrieved parties contacted the Colorado AG's Office yet? And if not, why?


----------



## coldfogey

I just returned from my trip to RMAF 09 in Denver. I stayed with my son who lives in Aurora. It's about a 15 minute drive from Singlepower on Chambers Rd. Check out the above picture. I pulled up to the front (Chambers Rd) and took a peek. It looked the same as it did about 2 years ago. The venetian blinds were closed and filthy, the door was closed and locked. There was a little hole that I could peek through. It looked like the inside of one of his Amp's. It looked like a hand grenade went off inside. There was filth and debris all over the floor, including busted up wood and plaster. It's obvious that no one has been there for some time. There was a small sign on the door that said "Deliveries call this number" I think it was the same number I use to call to get my phony shipping dates.


----------



## The Monkey

Maybe people should consider filing complaints:

Single Power Audio - Audio-Visual Equipment-Wholesale & Manufacturers - Better Business Bureau


----------



## Akabeth

10 months later... still no status update on my amp.

 As mentioned time and time again, those of you who still own SP amp(s) please don't send it back to Mikhail for repairs.

 /facepalm


----------



## penger

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *The Monkey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am going to keep posting this until someone answers in the affirmative:

 Have any of the aggrieved parties contacted the Colorado AG's Office yet? And if not, why?_

 

Since no one else would, I emailed what I believe to be the Colorado AG's Office of Consumer Fraud. Here's their reply:

 A quick search indicates that this location is an empty residence that is for sale. Unfortunately, if you purchased your item via the Internet, it appears that you are a victim of fraud. This is not a situation that our office can immediately address. However, do suggest that you report your information to the Internet Crime Complaint Center: Internet Crime Complaint Center (IC3) | Home.

 Sincerely,
 Office of Consumer Fraud

 I guess I'll file a complaint there and see where that gets me.


----------



## The Monkey

Well done! That response is a disappointing cop-out, though. My guess is that if a few people call and try to speak to a real person to give the AG an idea of the dollar amount at issue here, it may gain some traction.


----------



## archosman

Can you still order an amp from his website?


----------



## El_Doug

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *archosman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Can you still order an amp from his website?_

 

Singlepower Audio

 the site is still up, as are the "products," "ordering," and "pricing" pages :/


----------



## archosman

Stop me if I'm wrong but it sort of sounds like he's gone underground.


----------



## penger

I have gone ahead and filed a claim with the Internet Crime Complaint Center. We'll see if anything happens.


----------



## fallsroad

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *archosman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Stop me if I'm wrong but it sort of sounds like he's gone underground._

 

Might be worth having someone pose as a potential new buyer who has no history with SP, and see if a current address comes out of it.


----------



## archosman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fallsroad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Might be worth having someone pose as a potential new buyer who has no history with SP, and see if a current address comes out of it._

 



 Too late... he would already know from this thread.


----------



## fallsroad

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *archosman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Too late... he would already know from this thread._

 

If his site is still active, one presumes he may still be taking orders from prospective customers.

 Just need to gin one up and go for it. How would anyone separate a would be buyer from here from a random one through his site?


----------



## archosman

I thought I read somewhere that he's got an overseas/Asian clientele.


----------



## The Monkey

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *penger* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have gone ahead and filed a claim with the Internet Crime Complaint Center. We'll see if anything happens._

 

All of the aggrieved should do the same. As well as contact the CO AG.


----------



## Happy Camper

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *The Monkey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_All of the aggrieved should do the same. As well as contact the CO AG._

 

Yes, yes, yes. Enough attention and something will happen.


----------



## BrianS

Yes...something did happen.

 Disputed my $11,300 purchase through paypal/American Express. $6,500 refunded prompty from paypal (through AmEx) within about a month of dispute. $4,800 recovered directly through AmEx after disputing 3 times, sending copies of email correspondences, sales invoices, phone conversations. (I paid half first and the rest after Mikhail told me my amp was done in December of 2008)

 Order date for amp/cables: 9/23/08. AmEx says to dispute within 60 days but how can you do this if it is a custom build that is going to take months to complete if at all? (can't dispute a charge online automatically after 60 days - CALL THEM) - I think I disputed in like February over the phone and argued my case.

 Suggestion - Dispute through paypal/credit card immediately. You may get lucky and have enough evidence to prove your case that you do not want an amp, if you even receive an amp who knows if it will work and just want your money back because this guy can't be trusted. Mikhail built some serious amps in the past but now its BS.

 I hope this helps.


----------



## The Monkey

^ Some good news. I've found that Amex tends to be relatively helpful in these situations.


----------



## Gollie

WoW...I've been away from Head-Fi for a while (10 months at least) and I thought this thread would have died. I'm sitting here shaking my head. I got back to about page 112 and had to stop searching for a positive experience. It also looks like most people have dumped their Singlepower gear.

 *Sigh*

 At this point, Even though I really wanted a Maestro as my next upgrade, I would have to see a drastic improvement in service and responsiveness before I ever sent Mikhail money again. With that being said, what other amps rival the sonic quality of Singlepower in the $2000-$5000 range?!


----------



## archosman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gollie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 At this point, Even though I really wanted a Maestro as my next upgrade, I would have to see a drastic improvement in service and responsiveness before I ever sent Mikhail money again. With that being said, what other amps rival the sonic quality of Singlepower in the $2000-$5000 range?!_

 




 I think you would be better served making a new thread so that this one can remain on track and not get threadjacked.


----------



## Gollie

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *archosman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think you would be better served making a new thread so that this one can remain on track and not get threadjacked._

 

That wasn't my intention...making a new thread.


----------



## neilvg

After 100's of pages and multiple years, I don't think anyone could be totally accused of thread jacking. 

 Neil


----------



## archosman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gollie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That wasn't my intention...making a new thread._

 




 No problem. Didn't see it as a jack. Just mentioning it...


----------



## Happy Camper

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *neilvg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_After 100's of pages and multiple years, I don't think anyone could be totally accused of thread jacking. 

 Neil_


----------



## bdh

Hey neilvg, did you ever get your amp fixed?
 My Concerto (Maestro-ES-1) is in the shop now.


----------



## Gollie

SO, just to get this straight...Mikhail is out of business and no longer covering the amps under warranty, or he is still in business and serving clients regardless of the lead time?


----------



## bdh

There's debate on whether he is out of business or not. But no one on head-fi will do any business with him for sure. And he's not sending out any amps or refunds or communication as far as I am aware. My amp is at a different shop to be fixed.


----------



## Gollie

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bdh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_There's debate on whether he is out of business or not. But no one on head-fi will do any business with him for sure. And he's not sending out any amps or refunds or communication as far as I am aware. My amp is at a different shop to be fixed._

 

Boo...that's too bad.


----------



## Seamaster

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *BrianS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes...something did happen.

 Disputed my $11,300 purchase through paypal/American Express. $6,500 refunded prompty from paypal (through AmEx) within about a month of dispute. $4,800 recovered directly through AmEx after disputing 3 times, sending copies of email correspondences, sales invoices, phone conversations. (I paid half first and the rest after Mikhail told me my amp was done in December of 2008)

 Order date for amp/cables: 9/23/08. AmEx says to dispute within 60 days but how can you do this if it is a custom build that is going to take months to complete if at all? (can't dispute a charge online automatically after 60 days - CALL THEM) - I think I disputed in like February over the phone and argued my case.

 Suggestion - Dispute through paypal/credit card immediately. You may get lucky and have enough evidence to prove your case that you do not want an amp, if you even receive an amp who knows if it will work and just want your money back because this guy can't be trusted. Mikhail built some serious amps in the past but now its BS.

 I hope this helps._

 

Great job! Same here, I got $4000 back from citicard, $3000 from bankofamerica. Both 10 month after statement posting date.


----------



## penger

Too bad I paid for the amp 2 years ago and it only disappeared after I sent it in for "repair". I doubt paypal will be able to help me.


----------



## didwlgh

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bdh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey neilvg, did you ever get your amp fixed?
 My Concerto (Maestro-ES-1) is in the shop now._

 


 similar amp in the same situation.
 how do i get it back...or get compensation?
 no credit card dispute to make..


----------



## penger

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *didwlgh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_similar amp in the same situation.
 how do i get it back...or get compensation?
 no credit card dispute to make.._

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bdh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_There's debate on whether he is out of business or not. But no one on head-fi will do any business with him for sure. And he's not sending out any amps or refunds or communication as far as I am aware. *My amp is at a different shop to be fixed.*_

 

File a report and hope for the best.


----------



## bdh

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *didwlgh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_similar amp in the same situation.
 how do i get it back...or get compensation?
 no credit card dispute to make.._

 

Is neilvg's amp in Mikhail's possession?! The last time I heard, he (neilvg) still had it, but that it wasn't working.


----------



## blubliss

I should let neil speak for himself but last I heard someone fixed his amp for him and he has it back.


----------



## neilvg

Sorry I've been MIA as far as head-fi is concerned. Regarding my Amp, Ironbut was actually able to fix it. Turned out the cause was a faulty bias pot. Once that was fixed all was back to how it was. He also strengthened any weak solder joints and what not that he encountered as well.

 He gave the amp a solid look and told me that it was in much much better shape than what had been initially suggested when I posted pic internals. In any case, these amps can be fixed and in at least my case, the solution was pretty painless.

 Neil


----------



## mikeymad

Good to hear Neil (good man Ironbut), I had pot issues myself... replaced them with no major trauma. 

 Cheers,


----------



## markmaxx

My Singlepower Balanced Extreme is getting gutted and completely rebuilt!

 "An Extreme makeover". I was told that (can't say who is doing the work, but someone here who knows!) he was surprised it even worked, it is that bad. Thanks Mikhail!!!!


----------



## immtbiker

Great news Neil. If anyone deserve a high quality working amp, it would be you. 

 You put in the research the benjamins, and have the associated equipment to go with it. You have been more patient then I would have been.

 A-


----------



## John D.

So, are there any conspiracy theories regarding what's happened to Mikhail or where he has gone?


----------



## Happy Camper

Resort villa in the south of Mexico.


----------



## les_garten

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Happy Camper* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Resort villa in the south of Mexico._

 

Well, he'll scam someone down there and never be seen again!


----------



## markmaxx

I thought someone said he was still selling tubes on ebay. He had a whole warehouse full of tubes.


----------



## h.rav

^ eBay My World - supra_buyer


----------



## Skylab

I quote from a negative feedback left for him:

  Quote:


 One of the most daring ripoffs I have ever experienced on ebay buyer beware 
 

Wow.


----------



## n_maher

No one really knows if that's Mikhail anymore, regardless I wouldn't do business with that account.


----------



## les_garten

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Skylab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I quote from a negative feedback left for him:



 Wow._

 

Notice on his auction he says not to use Ebay Checkout, he will send PayPal request for money. What a SNAKE!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...m=280367789449


 That's the auction you are referring to.


----------



## BigTony

Actually this negative feedback rings a few bells :

 Paid, promised shipment, no tracking number. item not received

 Sure sounds like youknowwho


----------



## ford2

And just to think 18 months ago he was touted as the best,people bowing before him,showering him with money.
 There is a lesson to be learnt in there somewhere.


----------



## ast

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *John D.* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So, are there any conspiracy theories regarding what's happened to Mikhail or where he has gone?_

 

I suspect he has changed his name and done some plastic surgery. Don't be surprise a new super amp builder named something like Sasha pop up here on Head-fi.


----------



## mikeymad

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *h.rav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_^ eBay My World - supra_buyer_

 


 Could always make a bid on a cheap item and then ask about Local Pickup... see if he squirms... if so, probably him.

 Cheers,


----------



## MikeLa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Seamaster* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Great job! Same here, I got $4000 back from citicard, $3000 from bankofamerica. Both 10 month after statement posting date._

 

AMEX was not so helpful to me, I received their response today, "_... American Express regrets the unfortunate circumstance with Single Power Audio however, at this time we have no recourse with the merchant regarding this matter"_.

 My charges are from 2007 with 1/16/09 being the last Mikhail's "it's in the mail" email. They claim legally they have no recourse with Singlepower outside a six month window after the original charge.


----------



## The Monkey

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MikeLa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_AMEX was not so helpful to me, I received their response today, "... American Express regrets the unfortunate circumstance with Single Power Audio however, at this time we have no recourse with the merchant regarding this matter".

 My charges are from 2007 with 1/16/09 being the last Mikhail's "it's in the mail" email. They claim legally they have no recourse with Singlepower outside a six month window after the original charge._

 

I'd push back hard on Amex.


----------



## MikeLa

What would be your definition of hard?


----------



## MikeLa

whats your definition of hard?


----------



## The Monkey

What have you done so far? Is there an appeals process detailed in the Amex letter? Have you spoken to anyone at Amex about its position (other than some customer service rep)? Have you threatened to cancel your card?


----------



## jigster

Pretty sure that's him. He's still using the red backdrop for his product photos.

 This is a picture of an ES-1 he said was to be mine.


----------



## MikeLa

They had to submit twice to get it through. Submitted the pound of documentation for their review. Multiple reps one supervisor, and yes I rattled the "cancel your card" saber. They are hung up on the 2007 charge date.


----------



## les_garten

Boy that PIC of continued scams gives me the willies!


----------



## neilvg

Not a bump - but I'm glad this thread is more or less at rest. I don't know what has become of SP or what people are doing / not doing with their amps. But at least we are all more aware, have come to terms with it (hopefully), and are back to enjoying the hobby we love.

 Neil


----------



## mikeymad

Cheers Neil... 

 I know that I still enjoy my ES-1 as it is... and more or less listen to music these days.

 I am sorry for those (including myself) that have had issues

 Cheers,


----------



## markmaxx

As most here know I sent my Balanced SP Extreme to a GREAT head-fier and he made some safety improvements and fixed any "head scratch-in engineering" It sounds better (great I think) and I will keep it for life. 

 I just wish some of you who got nothing for your money could of gotten some closure. I lost some money, over paid, waited, yelled, but in the end that's nothing compared to many here. Sorry friends.


----------



## MikeLa

Out $5,800 and the dead Supra is gathering dust - can't bring myself to put anymore $$$ into it.

 The whole episode has made me an old bitter man.... not really... but lesson learned. Now, when dealing with vendors, I explain the SinglePower incident and I'm very clear about expecting product within 60 days, otherwise, I'm asking for a refund or submitting a chargeback claim.


----------



## Wmcmanus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *h.rav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_^ eBay My World - supra_buyer_

 

Yup, that's him. From page 22 of his feedback:

  Quote:


 Excellent transaction! Thanks Mikhail!

 Seller: camdor-products ( 111) Oct-02-02 17:40


----------



## tom hankins

I now only buy new, from authorised dealers, with a 30 day money back policy if I'm not happy. Ended up out $6K.


----------



## Bob_McBob

It looks like he stopped paying his web host, so the Singlepower site is down. He also didn't reply to an e-mail I sent asking about amp pricing in January (just to see if he was still replying to potential buyers).


----------



## greenstuffs

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bob_McBob* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It looks like he stopped paying his web host, so the Singlepower site is down. He also didn't reply to an e-mail I sent asking about amp pricing in January (just to see if he was still replying to potential buyers)._

 

I think he is being overly cautions now and hide in a fox hole


----------



## purk

It is ashame that ebay still allow him to make the killing. Of course, they just enjoy getting their fees. Mikhail, if you are out there, you need to step up and refund these guys money!


----------



## elmoe

I was astonished to read this thread.
   
  I personally bought a Singlepower MPX3 way back in 07. It broke at some point, I sent it back to Mikhail, he paid for shipping my way, repaired the preamp *for free *and sent it back to me promptly. I only had to pay shipping to him. The Preamp has been working perfectly since. I guess he got in way over his head shortly after, looks like I got lucky, especially living oversea.


----------



## Rob N

The SDS-XLR I used (and still have but haven't used for quite a while) does have a sound that I have not been able to find in any other amp


----------



## DavidMahler

Still out $9000!


----------



## RedBull

Ouch ...


----------



## tagosaku

I am with Elmoe. 
  My 2004 MPX, which has had problems and luckily came back from Denver, is still working fine and every morning I wish it survives another day.
  So far so good - and there is a shop I can run to about a mile and half away from me


----------



## Jack C

What a thread.
   
  Really eye opening at different levels. I am more surprised at what people were willing to put up with rather than the existence of this one unscrupulous individual.  To top it off, it seems that the equipment wasn't even that well put together and required frequent repairs. 
   
  I am glad to hear that some of you were able to get your money back. In my experience, American Express are the best with respect to disputes and charge backs in terms of resolution in favor of the purchaser.
   
  Jack


----------



## darkless

Quote: 





davidmahler said:


> Still out $9000!


 

 If it's any consolation I'm still out $10000.


----------



## Skylab

And all of us who own SP amps today have lost something, because these amps used are basically worthless


----------



## Happy Camper

Yep!
   
  Spending to correct them is a waste on the used market so don't think you can get repair costs back.
   
  Thanks Mikhail & Earl.


----------



## spartan123

Yea, but I still love the two SP amps I have....   Sucks how SP went down hill so fast... 
  
  Quote: 





skylab said:


> And all of us who own SP amps today have lost something, because these amps used are basically worthless


----------



## tagosaku

Quote: 





skylab said:


> And all of us who own SP amps today have lost something, because these amps used are basically worthless


 


  I hear you. I don't even want to know the resale value of my MPX.
  But for now I am happy as long as it is working - and will see what it will take if it stops working 
   
  (and I finally ran into a Syl W. tall bottle that is not noisy.)


----------



## purk

Quote: 





happy camper said:


> Yep!
> 
> Spending to correct them is a waste on the used market so don't think you can get repair costs back.
> 
> Thanks Mikhail & Earl.


 
  What Earl has to do with Mikhail?  If I'm not mistaken Earl got burn just like everybody else. 
   
  I'm glad my amp got check out good and only number bleeder resistors were installed to make the amp safer.  I got lucked out because my SDS was purchased in the day where quality & sound were important to Single Power audio.  My amp probably has over 10,000 hours with couple of repair done - both times were replacing diodes which didn't cost me much.  Still I am still a bit reluctant to plug in my precious headphones into the socket as I'm a afraid that something else inside the amp may start to go wrong (hopefully not).


----------



## FallenAngel

I wouldn't be surprised if some of the electrolytic caps in there are only rated for 3,000 hours


----------



## upstateguy




----------



## markmaxx

Earl told me (By PM) He had been for lack of a better word "scammed" by Mikhail too.


----------



## vcoheda

i inquired about a single power amp once. mikhail immediately pushed for one of the more expensive models with all possible upgrades as my best option. fortunately, i decided to not go in that direction.


----------



## Aynjell

Thankfully this whole rubbish situation was before my time.


----------



## DavidMahler

I just got off the phone with paypal for the zillionth time.
   
  They are unwilling to help, but they continue to support Mikhail Rotenberg on eBay.
   
  At this point I am filing a Class Action Lawsuit.
   
  If you used paypal to be robbed by Mikhail Rotenberg please email me at
   
Liszt_Sonata_in_b_minor@yahoo.com
   
  Please note this offer is only extended to those who were flat out robbed by Single Power, this does not include those who currently own a defective Single Power.  You had to have used paypal for these payments.
   
  I am looking to file a class-action lawsuit with a legal team.
   
  -Thank you.
   
  NOTE: do not PM me on head-fi.  Use my email address for this.


----------



## XXII

^ Good Luck
   
  Perhaps you can PM the people in these threads:
   
http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/343787/moderator-inquiry-singlepower-who-here-has-money-or-amps-being-held-by-mikhail#post4489225
http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/414254/mikhail-singlepower-you-win-or-maybe-you-re-losing


----------



## Happy Camper

In retrospect I was wrong to include Earl in my last post. You are right Purk. I felt Earl did market SP pretty hard when I was looking for an amp but he didn't hold a gun to my head. I made the choice.
   
  Sorry Earl. Wish you were still posting as I miss your tube knowledge.


----------



## DavidMahler

Quote: 





davidmahler said:


> I just got off the phone with paypal for the zillionth time.
> 
> They are unwilling to help, but they continue to support Mikhail Rotenberg on eBay.
> 
> ...


 

 bringing post onto new page


----------



## revolink24

Quote: 





davidmahler said:


> bringing post onto new page


 
   
  Have you talked to a lawyer? I know Uncle Erik has stated before that a class action might not be the ideal solution.


----------



## FallenAngel

Reposted my conversation with lawyer earlier...
  Quote: 





fallenangel said:


> I just spoke with my in-house council. This is what she recommends:
> 
> 1) Submit case to BBB.
> 
> ...


 

 I also got the feeling from the lawyer that under most circumstances, single person cases for fairly small amounts (a few thousand dollars) are often not worthwhile for the attorney.  A class-action on the other hand, that sounds like it should have some serious potential.


----------



## DavidMahler

A class action suit is the only option I see as considerable.  I am owed $9000, an attorney will want more than $9000 for their time.  Mikhail is banking on this and therefore has gotten away with everything.
   
  I feel as though a lawsuit against paypal is warranted considering they have not protected their buyers but continue to support Mikhail, knowingly....I have told them about Mikhail's ebay account for a year and it is still active.
   
  Once I get all the emails consolodated, what everyone is owed.  I will be contacting an attorney with the total amount and discuss further monetary reimbursement.


----------



## Uncle Erik

You all ought to keep a close eye on the statute of limitations.


----------



## purk

I was lucky enough to get most of my money back once I returned my ES-1 to Mikhail 2 years ago.  The amp was a straight trade for a pair of R10.  I believe Mikhail later sold that R10 (284) for 6.5k.  Good luck on this David.  I will inform Tom Hankins of this tomorrow.  I believe he lost over 6.5k on the SP Meastro XLR.  I talked to Earl long time ago and I believe Mikhail never did return 2 or 3 of his SP Supra amplifiers, therefore, in that respect...he is out nearly 3 to 4k himself.  The reason Earl and many senior members were pushing SP so hard during the day b/c the sound of his amps, which I continue to agree.


----------



## XXII

Quote: 





uncle erik said:


> You all ought to keep a close eye on the statute of limitations.


 


  I'm not familiar with American law but surely the statute of limitations is more than 3 years?


----------



## DavidMahler

The statute of limitations for fraud claim in Colorado is 3 years, HOWEVER.....it is not from date of payment, but date of when you realized you were being frauded.  This is a grey area.
   
  If enough people are willing to join me, I am sure that I can have an attorney who will be happy to take on the case.
   
  Please remember to email me and  do not disclose anything personal about your paypal account in the forum.
   
  I'm sure Jude and all the moderators would prefer that this suit be handled privately as quickly as possible as to not bring head-fi into this.  Once people are aware of what is going on, I will remove all my posts regarding this class action suit.


----------



## DannyB

I'm confused. I'm not an attorney, I just hire them. It seems there may be two issues; one being a civil suit and the other possibly being a criminal action. Does the alleged fraud rise to the level of a felony and if so Mikhail may be at risk for prison time if found guilty. Any expert opinions on this would be of interest. Does the state attorney general have some responsibility regarding this aspect?
   
  While it doesn't help those who have lost money, and may likely never get it back, at least he "pays" for his actions, if convicted, by spending some time in prison. Just curious.


----------



## Uncle Erik

Quote:


xxii said:


> I'm not familiar with American law but surely the statute of limitations is more than 3 years?


 

 Maybe and maybe not.  It can be slippery and I'm not going to answer it.  But it's been awhile and you folk better get on it.  Soon. 
  
  Quote: 





dannyb said:


> I'm confused. I'm not an attorney, I just hire them. It seems there may be two issues; one being a civil suit and the other possibly being a criminal action. Does the alleged fraud rise to the level of a felony and if so Mikhail may be at risk for prison time if found guilty. Any expert opinions on this would be of interest. Does the state attorney general have some responsibility regarding this aspect?
> 
> While it doesn't help those who have lost money, and may likely never get it back, at least he "pays" for his actions, if convicted, by spending some time in prison. Just curious.


 

 Yes.  The local district attorney or state attorney general could bring criminal charges.  You can try contacting them.
   
  Anything else would be a civil action.


----------



## Frank I

Quote: 





davidmahler said:


> bringing post onto new page


 


  from what I know of class action and I am not an attorney you need three people and the only one who usually benefits is the layers. If Mikhail is in the US then he commited mail and wire fraud and the Federal DA in the state where he is located would press charges and seek an indictment. You also can file and swear out a complaint and have him arrested. If he is not residing in the states then really nothing you can do.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

If anyone knows where I can get a used or new PSU for my SP Square Wave XL balanced amp, please PM me.  
   
  Mine died last Xmas, was replaced with a Sigma 22 in March which was used and had issues before I got it, and it died after a few weeks. I don't even know which pins on the back of my amp are what anymore (+12, -12, ground, etc).


----------



## Uncle Erik

frank i said:


> from what I know of class action and I am not an attorney you need three people and the only one who usually benefits is the layers. If Mikhail is in the US then he commited mail and wire fraud and the Federal DA in the state where he is located would press charges and seek an indictment. You also can file and swear out a complaint and have him arrested. If he is not residing in the states then really nothing you can do.





Those evil lawyers.

 Based on pure speculation, my gut says you won't have big litigation costs. In order to get those, the other side has to actively defend a lawsuit. If the person sued doesn't have the money for that, you'll end up with a default or a quick judgment.

 Unfortunately, getting a judgment is the (relatively) easy part. Collecting a judgment is something else entirely.

 You'll have to give up a percentage, but you can assign a judgment to a hyper-aggressive collection agency. Depending on state law, the collection agent can garnish bank accounts, seize property, haul people in for judgment debtor exams, and much else. Like I said, you'll have to give up a percentage, but an aggressive collector with a judgment can make someone's life pure hell. Especially the judgment debtor exams - those are particularly unpleasant.

 This can cause someone to file bankruptcy, which is an issue. However, bankruptcy means that assets are turned over to the Court during the proceedings. Also, a bankruptcy hearing would give you all an opportunity to show up and confront Mikhail.

 This isn't legal advice. You need to contact a lawyer and get the process moving.


----------



## sachu

Quote: 





uncle erik said:


> Unfortunately, getting a judgment is the (relatively) easy part. Collecting a judgment is something else entirely.


 

  +1!! QFMFT!!!


----------



## Uncle Erik

sachu, such is the joy of a judgment debtor exam.

 I cannot speak for all jurisdictions, but many of them have a procedure where an attorney petitions the court for a judgment debtor exam. If the court grants it, a court order issues where the judgment debtor has to show up at a particular time and place to answer financial questions and is subpoenaed to bring financial documents.

 The judgment debtor exam is given under oath - if you lie, it can be perjury. And a judgment debtor exam is not a fun experience. A lot of people settle before having to attend one just so they don't have to go through it.

 Now, the really special part of a judgment debtor exam is that it is a result of a court order.

 If you don't show up, that's usually a failure to appear. An attorney can then ask the court to issue a bench warrant.

 In other words, you get arrested.

 So, yeah, if you really want to put the screws to someone, a judgment debtor exam is the way.

 I can't say if it would work like that in this case or even if it is possible or advisable. However, if someone shafted me....


----------



## DavidMahler

I want to clarify that my class action suit is from a different angle.
   
  If Paypal chooses to support Mikhail after I've told them for several months to investigate him, and they choose to neither refund me nor shut down his business dealings then my class action suit is against Paypal not Mikhail.  I cannot find Mikhail.  But I think Paypal has been despicable to me and other buyers.


----------



## XXII

[size=medium]

  Quote: 





headphoneaddict said:


> If anyone knows where I can get a used or new PSU for my SP Square Wave XL balanced amp, please PM me.
> 
> Mine died last Xmas, was replaced with a Sigma 22 in March which was used and had issues before I got it, and it died after a few weeks. I don't even know which pins on the back of my amp are what anymore (+12, -12, ground, etc).






  ​[/size]

   

   
  Here's a pic of the squarewave PSU with the pin outs. The 5v pin is not needed. You should be able to order one from somewhere. 
   
  It's out of stock here:
https://www.mpja.com/prodinfo.asp?number=16166+PS


----------



## XXII

Quote: 





davidmahler said:


> I want to clarify that my class action suit is from a different angle.
> 
> If Paypal chooses to support Mikhail after I've told them for several months to investigate him, and they choose to neither refund me nor shut down his business dealings then my class action suit is against Paypal not Mikhail.  I cannot find Mikhail.  But I think Paypal has been despicable to me and other buyers.


 


  Can't you file a (different) class action suit against Mikhail concurrently?


----------



## DavidMahler

Quote: 





xxii said:


> Can't you file a (different) class action suit against Mikhail concurrently?


 

 I suppose so, but I don't think I can collect the same compensation twice.  
   
  After I have collected enough people willing to work with me, I will be contacting an attorney.
   
  So far though, I want to just say no one has contacted me.


----------



## Uncle Erik

Well, you'd be in for a real fight with PayPal. I'd assume eBay/PayPal has a big litigation firm at their disposal. Not to dissuade you, but I've seen complex litigation costs climb into six figures pretty quick. Seven figures by trial is not uncommon, either. Also, eBay/PayPal has a pretty strong interest in not being held liable for transactions, so you can expect a strong response.

 Don't count on finding contingency work for this, either. It can easily consume the work of several attorneys and staff full time for two or three years. You can't expect people to work for free for a few years on something that may or may not pay off. Would you go into savings or debt for a few years on a roll of the dice? Asking around is free, though, so you might as well see if someone will take it.

 Another factor might be the relationship you have with PayPal. The agreement might force you into arbitration or other undesirable positions.

 Be sure you know what you're getting yourself into.


----------



## DavidMahler

Quote: 





uncle erik said:


> Well, you'd be in for a real fight with PayPal. I'd assume eBay/PayPal has a big litigation firm at their disposal. Not to dissuade you, but I've seen complex litigation costs climb into six figures pretty quick. Seven figures by trial is not uncommon, either. Also, eBay/PayPal has a pretty strong interest in not being held liable for transactions, so you can expect a strong response.
> 
> Don't count on finding contingency work for this, either. It can easily consume the work of several attorneys and staff full time for two or three years. You can't expect people to work for free for a few years on something that may or may not pay off. Would you go into savings or debt for a few years on a roll of the dice? Asking around is free, though, so you might as well see if someone will take it.
> 
> ...


 

 Well you are certainly dissausive! haha...Erik, if I have lost $9000 and many many others have, and Mikhail can't pay or can't be found, what should one do in your opinion?  What is my best option to recoup anything?


----------



## Uncle Erik

I can't really give legal advice here. Going after PayPal might or might not be a good idea; you should get another opinion or two.

 However, a good private investigator can find anyone. You don't know if Mikhail has assets sufficient to pay what he owes people. Maybe he does. I'd recommend finding out.


----------



## DavidMahler

Quote: 





uncle erik said:


> I can't really give legal advice here. Going after PayPal might or might not be a good idea; you should get another opinion or two.
> 
> However, a good private investigator can find anyone. You don't know if Mikhail has assets sufficient to pay what he owes people. Maybe he does. I'd recommend finding out.


 


  Good advice, I will consider!
   
  Would anyone be interested in helping me fund a private investigator to do such a thing? I don't know what they cost.  I'm assuming if the results were favorable to our situation, anyone involved would benefit from the findings
   
  Again, thanks Erik!


----------



## Skylab

This is also NOT legal advice, but on the face of it for the layman, suing Paypal, which means suing EBay, seems like folly.  They're too big, and they probably didn't do enough wrong themselves to settle just to make it go away, it would seem to this non-lawyer.


----------



## Frank I

Is he in Colorado? Has anyone tried calling the State District Attorney and tried to file a complaint? In Colorado they arrested Mark "Shifty" Shifter who was running a raffle scam and taking peoples money without having the raffle. You may try that first and proceed with that before spending money on layers and investigators and see where it goes.


----------



## XXII

Quote: 





davidmahler said:


> Good advice, I will consider!
> 
> Would anyone be interested in helping me fund a private investigator to do such a thing? I don't know what they cost.  I'm assuming if the results were favorable to our situation, anyone involved would benefit from the findings
> 
> Again, thanks Erik!


 

 You should consider asking the head-fi community for donations (of course with Jude's permission). Even though I didn't personally lose any money through the whole fiasco, I think the community as a whole lost something -- in a sense Mikhail has betrayed the entire community. I remember the feeling of betrayal I had when I saw Icarium's pictures of his amps "power supply". I'm sure many people here would like to see Mikhail get his comeuppance and also for the people cheated for him to get some measure of compensation.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote: 





xxii said:


> [size=medium]
> 
> 
> ​[/size]
> ...


 

 Thanks, that gives me a starting place.  At least if i can find someone to fix the Sigma 22 we'll know which pins carry what signal.  I'd still be willing to buy a PSU (110v preferred or 220v if no other available) if someone has one to part with.


----------



## spritzer

I would personally start at the source instead of just buying a new PSU.  The amp design is seriously f-ed up to say the least


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote: 





spritzer said:


> I would personally start at the source instead of just buying a new PSU.  The amp design is seriously f-ed up to say the least


 

 I'm confused what you mean by source?  Anyways, I already replaced it with a better amp but I'd just like to get it up and running as a spare amp.  When wiatrob inspected it he said the amp was not defective, but found that the PSU was bad.  Hew blew a transformer when he was casing up the S22 and shorted it out, then after that it kept blowing mosfets.  I'd like to think it was the bad history the S22 had that makes it blow mosfets, and not a bad amp killing the PSU.
   
  I'd like a new SS balanced amp to play with, and when money grow on trees I'd consider either the GS-X, Blossom or Headroom Ultra Balanced Desktop.  But I'd more likely get a KGSS or KGBH before I get one of those.


----------



## Uncle Erik

frank i said:


> Is he in Colorado? Has anyone tried calling the State District Attorney and tried to file a complaint? In Colorado they arrested Mark "Shifty" Shifter who was running a raffle scam and taking peoples money without having the raffle. You may try that first and proceed with that before spending money on layers and investigators and see where it goes.





You can try, but there is a difference between civil and criminal law. Generally speaking, an attorney general or district attorney usually is very reluctant to turn civil disputes into a criminal dispute. You would not want the police to arrest you if you missed a credit card payment, would you?

 Look into a civil action. Once you file a lawsuit, you can start discovery. If you have a suit going, it might be possible to subpoena bank statements and financial documents from banks and other third party institutions. That's a good way to start figuring out what someone has.

 I'd start looking at aggressive lawyers/firms that collect bad debt. This is sort of like that. Most of them have PIs and others they work closely with to recover bad debt. They will have a good idea on how to proceed with something like this.


----------



## Frank I

Quote: 





uncle erik said:


> You can try, but there is a difference between civil and criminal law. Generally speaking, an attorney general or district attorney usually is very reluctant to turn civil disputes into a criminal dispute. You would not want the police to arrest you if you missed a credit card payment, would you?
> 
> Look into a civil action. Once you file a lawsuit, you can start discovery. If you have a suit going, it might be possible to subpoena bank statements and financial documents from banks and other third party institutions. That's a good way to start figuring out what someone has.
> 
> I'd start looking at aggressive lawyers/firms that collect bad debt. This is sort of like that. Most of them have PIs and others they work closely with to recover bad debt. They will have a good idea on how to proceed with something like this.


 


  erik I am not a laywer but it appear this guy took money for a product and never intended to build them. That is in my opinion a criminal action. It appears a case of fraud IMO


----------



## spritzer

Quote: 





headphoneaddict said:


> I'm confused what you mean by source?  Anyways, I already replaced it with a better amp but I'd just like to get it up and running as a spare amp.  When wiatrob inspected it he said the amp was not defective, but found that the PSU was bad.  Hew blew a transformer when he was casing up the S22 and shorted it out, then after that it kept blowing mosfets.  I'd like to think it was the bad history the S22 had that makes it blow mosfets, and not a bad amp killing the PSU.
> 
> I'd like a new SS balanced amp to play with, and when money grow on trees I'd consider either the GS-X, Blossom or Headroom Ultra Balanced Desktop.  But I'd more likely get a KGSS or KGBH before I get one of those.


 


 The source as in what is causing the problem.  If the S22 was repaired properly then it shouldn't keep blowing up so I'd guess the amp is either pulling too much current or something strange is going on.


----------



## Double F

My suggestion is to purchase some of his tubes off fleabay.  When they arrive most are likely duds.  File a claim with Paypal and they will suspend his account until he resolves the issue.  If he gets to many complaints they will lock his account indefinitely.  I know because he sent me some bad 5998 tubes and failed to respond until paypal became involved.  Paypal is the only way he can unload his junk. Of course even if they are not bad file a complaint.  I can not think of a more deserving individual


----------



## kevin gilmore

for some entertainment, you might want to look at this one...
   
http://cgi.ebay.com/Eimac-JAN-2457-power-tube-NOS-Sealed-Long-Life-Can-/270646097499?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f03c3b65b
   
  Its interesting that it is in the original and vacuum sealed packaging, yet it has been tested and found to be good.
  A number of ham's have bought his eimac tubes and found them to be used tubes with holes in the grids, so
  even at $10 no one buys them anymore.
   
  And for more fun, look up his callsign for more verification.
   
  If you have been watching his auctions over the last year it becomes apparent that
  he has little to sell that actually works. And expensive auctions such as the
  gold lion kt88's always seem to end early to avoid fees, because few are going
  to pay $750 for a pair of those tubes.


----------



## purk

Quote: 





kevin gilmore said:


> for some entertainment, you might want to look at this one...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Eimac-JAN-2457-power-tube-NOS-Sealed-Long-Life-Can-/270646097499?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f03c3b65b
> 
> ...


 
  KG,
   
  Could it be the case of ending the auction early to avoid the ebay's fee?


----------



## telecaster

Haven't looked at the HP amp scene in years, this story is downright depressing. Feeling bad for all the singlepower owners! Such a shame robbery is so hurtfull.


----------



## estreeter

You could always turn that around and consider this : the *vast majority* of the amp makers which were here when Mikhail disappeared are still here and still faithfully honoring their obligations. Its a sad chapter, but when I go to Cambodia I don't dwell on the past - I look to the future. I'd suggest you give it a shot.


----------



## giovanni

I'll say, for whatever it is worth, I still enjoy very much my MPX3, it really has a phenomenal sound IMHO with my old 580. 
   
  Of ourse if however it decides one day to stop working....oh well, I will have to trash it


----------



## estreeter

Fair enough - some of Bernie Madoff's early clients got out before his Ponzi scheme collapsed. I dont think any of the early Singlepower owners were unhappy with the sound quality of their product - where it went downhill was when their reviews generated more sales than Mikhail could (IMO) supply. Contrast that with two high profile Head-Fi sponsors who currently have very long waiting lists for the 'stat amps but are steadily building and shipping the amps - thats what being a professional is all about. Even if it means customers have to wait a few months, they WILL get their amps.


----------



## neilvg

Oh customers waited a 'few' months with Mikhail as well.. a few years.  His inability to cope with the orders was just one part.  There were many parts.
   
  Neil


----------



## tom hankins

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> You could always turn that around and consider this : the *vast majority* of the amp makers which were here when Mikhail disappeared are still here and still faithfully honoring their obligations. Its a sad chapter, but when I go to Cambodia I don't dwell on the past - I look to the future. I'd suggest you give it a shot.


 
  Those are very inspiring words. How much time and money did Mikhail steal from you?


----------



## estreeter

The Singlepower saga had unfolded by the time I got here. My point is that he was one bent unit among some very good amp builders catering to the Head-Fi community - the exception rather than the rule. I expect that karma has caught him by now.


----------



## neilvg

My ES2 also works perfectly.  With the pain everyone went through - for the most part it was the amps made during the very end when Mikhail ran out of resources that were in really bad shape.  There was a reason he got popular and people loved his amps -- just as there was a reason, or reasons rather, that led to his eventual shutdown and disappearance.  In hind site the writing was on the wall.
   
  Neil


----------



## spritzer

It may function and play music but unless it's been completely rebuilt then it doesn't work perfectly.  All the ES-1 and ES-2 amps have the same problems, single filament supply which is grounded and the tubes really don't like that with -450V on the cathode, the G3 isn't connected on the output tubes which causes some interesting issues, the bias supplies aren't even close to what they should be and the offset adjustment doesn't work so the amp is always stuck at -110V.  Then we can add to that the fun option such as a digital voltmeter to adjust the amp (doesn't work and causes a bunch of issues), the digital volume control which is a huge kit from China which often didn't fit the boxes very well and called for some interesting wiring. 
   
  The whole myth that the SP amps were once good and then deteriorated simply isn't true.  The first ES-1 amp was just as fubar as the last ones.  The ones with the most custom stuff are the worst though and any that were sent in for repair Mikhail often stole parts from and substituted with some very cheap crap.


----------



## neilvg

Quote: 





spritzer said:


> It may function and play music but unless it's been completely rebuilt then it doesn't work perfectly.  All the ES-1 and ES-2 amps have the same problems, single filament supply which is grounded and the tubes really don't like that with -450V on the cathode, the G3 isn't connected on the output tubes which causes some interesting issues, the bias supplies aren't even close to what they should be and the offset adjustment doesn't work so the amp is always stuck at -110V.  Then we can add to that the fun option such as a digital voltmeter to adjust the amp (doesn't work and causes a bunch of issues), the digital volume control which is a huge kit from China which often didn't fit the boxes very well and called for some interesting wiring.
> 
> The whole myth that the SP amps were once good and then deteriorated simply isn't true.  The first ES-1 amp was just as fubar as the last ones.  The ones with the most custom stuff are the worst though and any that were sent in for repair Mikhail often stole parts from and substituted with some very cheap crap.


 
   
  That's just too sad.
   
  Neil


----------



## kevin gilmore

sad but true. and if you bought some of the tube adapters  (2c51, 3d21 and 12az7 among others) you are
  in for even more grief. The biggest issue is still the filament to cathode voltage at the output stage which
  causes all the trouble. Since there were 2 seperate windings from the transformer, mikhail could have
  fixed this from day one. But he would have needed more wires than the 2 speakon jacks were able to
  supply. Turns out there is an 8 pin speakon connector that would have fit the existing chassis hole.
   
  So far i'm 35 hours into my rebuild project, the amp is almost done, waiting for a few more parts.
http://gilmore.chem.northwestern.edu/myesx30.jpg


----------



## spritzer

What is even worse is that other manufacturers are just as clueless as Mikhail and there are amps with this exact same problem on sale now.


----------



## Spareribs

Singlepower amps are now what Satan uses for his music.


----------



## MomijiTMO

spritzer said:


> What is even worse is that other manufacturers are just as clueless as Mikhail and there are amps with this exact same problem on sale now.




Someone told me about this (THANK YOU, WHO KNOW WHO YOU ARE).

I'm very disappointed with the designer. At least they seem to keep up with their orders though .


----------



## mrarroyo

Kevin, that amp re-build is coming along AWESOME!


----------



## kevin gilmore

Summary of mikhail esx failures
   
  1) filament to cathode voltage on the output tubes. known to the stax mafia when the first one blew up.
  biggest cause of rather dramatic failures.
   
  1a) identical umbilical cables that sometimes cross, and sometimes don't depending on which unit,
  and hooking the cables up wrong blows up parts.
   
  2) not enough gain requiring messing with seperate attenuators to get the balance right, and it drifts
  with time.
   
  3) unregulated power supply that runs 400v caps at more than 450v
   
  4) output tubes actually biased at -110v which when combined with the 450v actual power supply voltage
  does get close to the right bias for the headphones, but limits total voltage swing to 1000 vppss.
   
  5) G3 on the output tubes never wired to anything. This one is new, just found it, and then checked
  all previous amps, and mikhail left G3 floating. For true pentodes like the 6ca7, this is a really bad idea.
  Also causes changes in sound quality with tubes and over time.
   
  6) tube adapters that are not symmetric, and not labeled and do wierd things when put on the wrong side.
  This one is also new
   
  7) xlr connectors with the locking pins forcibly removed doing damage to the connectors.
   
  8) cheap ultra junk ceramic sockets from god knows where that rust and crack when you try to
  unsolder them.
   
  9) power transformers that make absolutely no sense whatsoever. Enough power to run 10 amplifiers
  (highly unusual for mikhail) but all the wrong voltages.
   
  10) expensive coupling caps (audio note and similar things) not rated for the >600 volts required.
   
  11) digital step attenuator.  Don't get me started on this one, what a waste of $600 in parts.
   
  12) digital voltmeter. Even worse, and besides which it could not measure the output bias, which
  was not adjustable anyway. The prestage bias, is really set once and forget it.
   
  13) preamp output. OH my god you gotta be kidding. And what a waste of blackgate capacitors.
   
  14) input switching with -30db of crosstalk.
   
  stay tuned, i may find more fail once i get to the rest of the power supply.


----------



## Afrikane

Boy, does this thread bring back some bilious memories.
   
  If there is any justice in this world, Mikhail is stuck in the eternal elevator with naught but the the crazy frog song on endless loop.


----------



## kramer5150

WOW... I haven't been around HF in 5-6 years.  I come back, looking for an amp upgrade for my RS1, HF1, HD580 and Koss A250 and I read this thread.  How sad, I remember how much I enjoyed the PPX3 slam I demo'd all my cans with.  I remember meeting Mikhail, chatting with him briefly and shaking his hand at a bigger meet.
   
  Hope you all get this resolved.


----------



## augustwest

My MPX3 still looks good and sounds good, although the resale value is zip. I no longer run it in "high power" mode and have found a tube set I prefer that shouldn't cause it any stress. It's a shame the way this all turned out.
   
  - augustwest


----------



## Happy Camper

I've had the "killer" at a few HD 800 owner homes and they really liked it. The TS 5998 do a great job adding bass weight. I think those that have a good running unit just shut up and kept them because they did sound so good. What else are ya gonna do with em? I think of all the black gate caps when these things were trashed.


----------



## purk

Quote: 





happy camper said:


> I've had the "killer" at a few HD 800 owner homes and they really liked it. The TS 5998 do a great job adding bass weight. I think those that have a good running unit just shut up and kept them because they did sound so good. What else are ya gonna do with em? I think of all the black gate caps when these things were trashed.


 
  My heavily upgraded SDS continues to sound mighty fine after all these years.  It continues to sound better than any dynamic amplifiers that I throw at it including my Gilmore Reference Balanced (an equivalent the the mighty Headamp GS-X), Zana Deux, and Woo 5.  I wish Mikhail will do right to his customers.  By now he should have plenty of funds to pay them back given that he made plenty of money from his tube listings on ebay under "Suprabuyer".


----------



## DavidMahler

im owed 10k to this day


----------



## kiertijai

My MPX3 still looks good and sounds good, although the resale value is zip. I no longer run it in "high power" mode
  and have found a tube set I prefer that shouldn't cause it any stress. It's a shame the way this all turned out
      What is " high power"  mode?
      I recently acquired the MPX3 and is now using it with the HD800 without any problem and the HD800 is singing
  beautifully with no problem with its bass at all.  I plan to use it with the R10 's and may consider the 5687's  will there
  be any precaution that I should consider?


----------



## kevin gilmore

"hi power" mode is actually higher voltage mode, and you definitely do not want to run it this way,


----------



## purk

Quote: 





kevin gilmore said:


> "hi power" mode is actually higher voltage mode, and you definitely do not want to run it this way,


 
  Would you please explain why the higher voltage setting is strongly not recommended?  I'll ask further, what would be the consequence of running SP amp in this higher voltage setting?  Many thanks KG!


----------



## kevin gilmore

In high voltage mode there is 530 volts on the white cathode follower output stage.
  typically with 250 volt output electrolytics. Tubes not rated at more than 450 volts.
  Any major whoopsie or an output cap failure and you fry the headphones.
  Normal voltage 260 volts.
   
  Its absolutely goofy to run an otl output stage at 530 volts.


----------



## AudioDwebe

Hey Kevin,
   
  Do you happen to know any reputable techs in the Tacoma/Seattle area who might be able to look at my Supra? 
   
  Thanks.
   
  Mamoru


----------



## kevin gilmore

this is one of the supra's with the high voltage option.
  There are many different versions and different voltages
   
http://gilmore.chem.northwestern.edu/singlehoursupra.pdf
   
   
  I wish i knew of a few good techs that were willing to work on these things.
  There were a couple but they put in so much time on them, that there
  was no way to break even on the labor alone. Plus any required parts.
   
  I've put in over 10 hours rebuilding my ES2 so far, and all i have done
  is chassis work (new holes, frozen screws, frozen feet, cracked tube sockets)
  so these things take huge amounts of time.


----------



## pjr300

Wow..... 
   
  Haven't logged on in a few years. Unreal to see what has happened here. i now know what NOT to do if my PPX takes a dump. Also realize that it has very little resale value.
   
  But worse, very sorry to see how many of you lost money. That truly sucks.


----------



## MarcoEsc

Stumbled my way into this nightmare by way of an MPX going cheap at a local estate auction. I passed, of course.

But was there ever an end to the story? So many people cheated, for so many thousands of dollars. Did anyone try to see Mikhail prosecuted? Pay him a visit? Or did he just take the money, take the gear, and the customers took it in the shorts? Unbelievable...


----------



## Rob N

He is still selling tubes on eBay http://is.gd/7vdmv7


----------



## didwlgh

Posting for the first time in years becuase this thread was revived. I really want my SDD-XLR back. It is unbelievable that he is still out there selling tubes. 

Anyway, hope everyone is well - i see some very familiar names on this thread!


----------



## purk

He could have been a legend in a good way in our community. In stead, he decided to not owning up for it and stole from many of us myself included. He has a gift of voicing amplifiers like no one else. Despite reported build quality issues, my amps have been rock solid (knocks on wood!). By not standing by with his customers, the resale value of our amps are next to nothing. What a shame!

I also wonder why didn't we take up any action against him? Some of us are even in a legal field.


----------



## didwlgh

purk said:


> He could have been a legend in a good way in our community. In stead, he decided to not owning up for it and stole from many of us myself included. He has a gift of voicing amplifiers like no one else. Despite reported build quality issues, my amps have been rock solid (knocks on wood!). By not standing by with his customers, the resale value of our amps are next to nothing. What a shame!
> 
> I also wonder why didn't we take up any action against him? Some of us are even in a legal field.


 
  
 good to see you Purk! Been forever since we've exchanged our thoughts on threads and PM's-
  
 The sad part re: my SDS-XLR was that I never got to see that piece in person. Had bought it from a guy who lived closed to Mikhail and he had delivered directly to Mikhail for some more upgrades before being delivered to me...and than radio silence after emails and emails about delay and empty promises.
  
 It was the SDS-XLR incident that really got me moving away from the hobby...these days I use iphone earbuds, and just a couple times a month, if that! Such a big change from my old days.
  
 Regarding that last sentence....probably not all of us are "real "lawyers"...what does a transaction guy know anything about the courts and suing people anyway...FML.
  
 Good to see that you are still going strong on the hobby!
  
 T.


----------



## immtbiker

This thread wins the award for "busting up the most cobwebs in my brain, recently".
 Those were defining moments in the molding of Head-Fi's history.
  
 Singlepower…Ray Samuels/Kevin Gilmore wars…JH3A mishap…DIY cable shill camps
  
  
  
 Live and learn.
 Sorry for anyone that lost so much in the SinglePower mishaps. We fight very hard to protect out members, but SinglePower was a shocker that no one saw coming.


----------



## purk

immtbiker said:


> This thread wins the award for "busting up the most cobwebs in my brain, recently".
> Those were defining moments in the molding of Head-Fi's history.
> 
> Singlepower…Ray Samuels/Kevin Gilmore wars…JH3A mishap…DIY cable shill camps
> ...


 
  
 Toward the end it was nothing but a complete mess.  Mikhail himself couldn't even focus at a task at hand.  He modded one on my SDS amplifier with out of spec parts only to have it killed my HD650 afterward.  The blackgates were run way beyond their specifications.  It sounded excellent though, both the amp & phones before the cap failed a few days later.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  His earlier builds are rock solid however as he was probably a lot more sane then.
  
 BTW, what's up with RSA these days?  Ray is a no show even for big meets now.  No new products either.
  


> good to see you Purk! Been forever since we've exchanged our thoughts on threads and PM's-
> 
> The sad part re: my SDS-XLR was that I never got to see that piece in person. Had bought it from a guy who lived closed to Mikhail and he had delivered directly to Mikhail for some more upgrades before being delivered to me...and than radio silence after emails and emails about delay and empty promises.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I'm sorry to learn of what had happened to you with the SDS-XLR.  My SDS-XLR is the first one made so it is rock solid (knocks on wood!).  This one was custom build for Tom Hankins and Tom later sold it to Hirsch.  I bought this amp from Hirsch couple of years back.


----------



## PATB

purk said:


> I'm sorry to learn of what had happened to you with the SDS-XLR.  My SDS-XLR is the first one made so it is rock solid (knocks on wood!).  This one was custom build for Tom Hankins and Tom later sold it to Hirsch.  I bought this amp from Hirsch couple of years back.


 
  
 I got mine around Feb. 2006.  I love it so much with the HD650 and RS1 that I started selling the rest of my gear afterwards (KGSS/HE90, Qualia 010, etc.).  I was so satisfied with the SDS-XLR that I dropped out of head-fi and did not buy a single gear until three months ago when its source (Meridian G08) died.
  
 Regarding customers in the legal field, I know at least 2 other attorneys (I am a patent attorney) who also got an SDS-XLR and they were also very satisfied with theirs.  I was really shocked that Mikhail became a complete fraud.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Purk, I think that Ray is just exhausted at this point. Coming to RMAF was killing him, he didn't sleep, drink or eat well. I miss going out with him after the shows to have a nice meal and talk.


----------



## purk

headphoneaddict said:


> Purk, I think that Ray is just exhausted at this point. Coming to RMAF was killing him, he didn't sleep, drink or eat well. I miss going out with him after the shows to have a nice meal and talk.


 
 Exhausted in what way?  Physically or with his headphones business?
  
 @ PATB,
  
 I know exactly what you mean.  Despite the build quality, the SDS-XLR is still pretty much at top of my dynamic amplifier game. However, it isn't amp for Orthodynamic however.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

purk said:


> Exhausted in what way?  Physically or with his headphones business?
> 
> @ PATB,
> 
> I know exactly what you mean.  Despite the build quality, the SDS-XLR is still pretty much at top of my dynamic amplifier game. However, it isn't amp for Orthodynamic however.




Physically, coming to the meets was draining Ray's energy. He'd come to high altitude and lose his appetite so that the idea of drinking or eating before dinner-time would make him even more ill. I'd have to push him to drink and eat, but the longer he went without either the less appetite he had. I was afraid it would kill him at times.

He's got great products that he can rest his laurels on, and I think others have been playing catch up for years vs his best portable amps. He may feel the same way and doesn't feel the need to release new tech every year?


----------



## purk

headphoneaddict said:


> Physically, coming to the meets was draining Ray's energy. He'd come to high altitude and lose his appetite so that the idea of drinking or eating before dinner-time would make him even more ill. I'd have to push him to drink and eat, but the longer he went without either the less appetite he had. I was afraid it would kill him at times.
> 
> *He's got great products that he can rest his laurels on, and I think others have been playing catch up for years vs his best portable amps. He may feel the same way and doesn't feel the need to release new tech every year?*


 
 That maybe true two or three years ago.  The amp such as the Sony PHA-3 or iDSD micro sure is better than any or his portable/DAC unit or even Justin's Pico lines.  Plus several DAPs do feature a very good headphone out that a dedicated portable amps are no longer necessary especially if you just want to drive CIEMs.


----------



## immtbiker

Very true. Modern times have created amps and dacs that far exceed what Ray and Justin sold 4 years ago.
  
 Ray and I used to be very close, but in 2011 he started to strange out, and our friendship grew strained. I see on Facebook, that he is very much into his 1/2 million dollar $ports cars, and his life has taken new turns.
  
 Speaking of Mikhail...Lookey here what I found from my 2006 National Meet (I really miss my R10):


----------



## neilvg

This thread really does bring back memories... holy smokes.   Does anyone know what happened to my ES2?  Kevin Gilmore are you around?  
  
 Neil


----------



## fliz

ungh... That person stole my Maestrobator


----------



## immtbiker

Remember my Toaster-Style Supra?
  
 We should have known then


----------



## purk

immtbiker said:


> Remember my Toaster-Style Supra?
> 
> We should have known then


 
 That amp is likely one of the most reliable amp he built.  It should still competes with most of TOTL amps of today.  Shame really.  He could have dominated the headphone amps market like no one else.  Yes, he screwed many of us over...but he screwed himself of million of dollars by not being business savvy enough.  Woo Audio was able to capitalize on his mistake and become a premier tube headamp brand.


----------



## PATB

My SDS-XLR is still going strong 10 years later.  Its companion Meridian G08 already went to Meridian for service, but the SDS-XLR just needs the occasional tube replacement.  I have since added a KGSSHV/Stax SR-009 rig, but I still mainly use the SDS-XLR, now with the HD800 (and occasionally with the LCD-2F).


----------



## neilvg

Yah those SDS-XLR's are what drew me to Singlepower.  I remember being blown away by how they made the HD600's/650's sound.  
  
 Neil


----------



## blubliss

Unfortunately, mine never sounded all that great.  It sits unused in a corner.


----------



## neilvg

blubliss said:


> Unfortunately, mine never sounded all that great.  It sits unused in a corner.


 

 Long time man, it's literally been years.  What do you use for headphones these days?


----------



## immtbiker

patb said:


> ...  Its companion Meridian G08 already went to Meridian for service, but the SDS-XLR just needs the occasional tube replacement...


 
  
 If you don't mind me asking?…. What went wrong with your G08?
  
 Mine is having a hard time seeing the CDs, and I'm wondering if I should try and open her up, and blow out the read head?


----------



## PATB

immtbiker said:


> If you don't mind me asking?…. What went wrong with your G08?
> 
> Mine is having a hard time seeing the CDs, and I'm wondering if I should try and open her up, and blow out the read head?


 
  
 It just stopped playing music (no analog outputs).  I sent it to Marc Koval (The Repair Shop) and he diagnosed a bad DSP board.  Problem is, the G08 is over 10 years old, design-wise, so even Meridian UK does not have a replacement DSP board.  Marc was able to get a G08.2 as trade-in for an 808, and he installed that unit's DSP board in mine.  So my G08 is now a G08.2, DSP-wise anyways 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  My transport still works fine. 
  
 PM me if you need Marc's contact info.  Marc used to work at Meridian USA and is a highly regarded Meridian expert (Todd the Vinyl Junkie knows him).


----------



## FrihedDK

Mikhail is selling tubes on EBay, FYI.
  
 I owned one of his MPX3 models.  I disabled the high power switch and put bleeder resistors on the PS Caps.  I never had a problem with this amp.  It sounded just lovely with 5965 driver and 6SN7GT output tubes.  I subsequently bought DNA Stratus, which I still have.


----------



## immtbiker

patb said:


> It just stopped playing music (no analog outputs)….


 
  
 Thanks!


----------



## upstateguy

from a meet 11-04-2006


----------



## upstateguy

from a meet 03-03-2007


----------



## The Monkey

So, how's singlepower doing these days?


----------



## didwlgh

Yeah I'd love to know too.
 He still owes me the SDS-XLR that he took in to modify...
 BTW....glad to see some old members! I haven't been around for a long while...


----------



## purk

didwlgh said:


> Yeah I'd love to know too.
> He still owes me the SDS-XLR that he took in to modify...
> BTW....glad to see some old members! I haven't been around for a long while...


 
 Nice to see you!  Man he sure did steal from all of us whether large or small.  I do miss my SDS-XLR as well.


----------



## didwlgh

Been a long time purk!
  
 Funny part is...I had bought the amp from someone I did not have references with, so I asked the guy to personally deliver to Mikhail so that he can take custody and make further modifications. Who knew the maker himself would steal from me!
  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
 Still enjoying the hobby? I've since moved on to hi-fi....and then onto watches. Now it's basically my only hobby. IN fact got two delivered this week, and expect three more next week. =)
  
 Gotta get myself back into some IEMs tho..guys who know me from back in the days are amazed that I'm using iBuds...lol
  
 any suggestions for IEMs (pardon for some digression from original topic...)?


----------



## FallenAngel

Whenever this thread pops up I'm a little sad. I met him once, arrogant person. If you want an ear full, just ask Dr Kevin Gilmore.


----------



## purk

didwlgh said:


> Been a long time purk!
> 
> Funny part is...I had bought the amp from someone I did not have references with, so I asked the guy to personally deliver to Mikhail so that he can take custody and make further modifications. Who knew the maker himself would steal from me!
> 
> ...


 
 I say go with JH 13pro custom version 2.  Likely the sweetest spot in the custom IEM lineup.


----------



## didwlgh

purk said:


> I say go with JH 13pro custom version 2.  Likely the sweetest spot in the custom IEM lineup.


 
 funny you mention it...i think i have a jh13 lying around somewhere..but i would have to remold it.
 Do you know if JH does remolding? bought the iems 2nd hand years ago and don't mind paying to get it done properly...


----------



## archosman

Who cares?
  
 It's been 8 years since he fleeced so many.  I had heard a rumor a couple of years back that he was thinking about starting back up... but I suspect there would be so much litigation it wouldn't be worth it.  He fu cked up his own brand anyway.


----------



## fliz

He stole my Carlo modded Melos Maestrobator (which Carlo ****ed up and I sent to him to fix).

 Ungh.


----------



## archosman

Has anyone here ever done a count on how many amps were never returned?


----------



## Thenewguy007

Jesus, sounds like he robbed a ton of people.

What did he do with all that equipment? Surely some must have been sold in some of the classified somewhere or did he just horde them?

Has anyone thought of searching for their stuff in previous sold listings to see if he made money off of them?


----------



## jamato8

thenewguy007 said:


> Jesus, sounds like he robbed a ton of people.
> 
> What did he do with all that equipment? Surely some must have been sold in some of the classified somewhere or did he just horde them?
> 
> Has anyone thought of searching for their stuff in previous sold listings to see if he made money off of them?


 

 Good questions. He stole from so many. And some of the amps he made were dangerous. Reminds me of a SACD player modifier that did the same thing over on Audio Asylum.


----------



## spartan123

I still have the following and love them as much as the day i got them:
  
 MPX3-SLAM: HD/650's never leave this amp.
 PPX3-6SN7: Jensen PIO capacitor upgrade, Power Supply Upgrade. (I ordered this amp directly from SP. HD595/120's never leave it.
  
 Makes me sad that Mihail screwed up so bad and screwed so many people over.  I can say that I will never get rid of my 2 amps.  So glad (knock on wood) that mine have worked perfectly.


----------



## FallenAngel

spartan123 said:


> I still have the following and love them as much as the day i got them:
> 
> MPX3-SLAM: HD/650's never leave this amp.
> PPX3-6SN7: Jensen PIO capacitor upgrade, Power Supply Upgrade. (I ordered this amp directly from SP. HD595/120's never leave it.
> ...


 
  
 PLEASE PLEASE open them up and take photos. They might be working perfectly right now but unless you know what's inside, you don't know what'll happen tomorrow.
  
 Please, open it from the bottom without power attached and take photos. Lots of us on the DIY forum would quickly look it over for you. The danger is SO STRONG that I can't in good faith tell you not to worry. I must say you MUST look inside.
  
 My personal MPX3 that I bought was over-voltage on some caps and if anything shorted out the main PSU caps would explode. Not a little "little burned up amplifier" but a fireball 1m diameter.


----------



## spartan123

they have been going strong for around 8 (many) years.  not worried about them.


----------



## Frihed89

I owned a MPX-3 version (I forget which one).  It was a fantastic amplifier.  The diodes in the power supply were not undersized.  The power supply was properly built to meet voltage and current requirements. (It was a non-spec, dual voltage unit).  I did put bleeder resistors on the PS caps and disabled the high plate voltage switch, which was not rated correctly for high plate voltage octal tubes.  However, I never liked these tubes anyway. My go to set-up was a 5965 driver and 6SN7GT output tubes.  It never missed a beat.  I sold it to make room for MY DNA Stratus amplifier.  All-in-all, the MPX3 was his most reliable amp.
  
 Mikhail now runs an EBAY tube store.  I think it's called Supra-lover, or something like that.  The Supra amp was an electrical hazard, as i recall.


----------



## neilvg

Wow.. this thread is still going.  Brings backs lots of memories for me.  I had LOTS of dealings with Mikhail over the 'heyday' period of this thread... usually ending in further frustration.
  
 I haven't been an active member here for years... odd that this thread of all threads brings back nostalgia. 
  
 Neil


----------



## fliz

Ah "memories"

 this is a strange strange form of nostalgia.


----------



## FallenAngel

neilvg said:


> Wow.. this thread is still going.  Brings backs lots of memories for me.  I had LOTS of dealings with Mikhail over the 'heyday' period of this thread... usually ending in further frustration.
> 
> I haven't been an active member here for years... odd that this thread of all threads brings back nostalgia.
> 
> Neil


 
  
 Hope you check around for fun stuff 'cause yeah, this thread is what you expect.
  


fliz said:


> Ah "memories"
> 
> this is a strange strange form of nostalgia.


 
  
 Yep, now go read the other threads!
  


frihed89 said:


> I owned a MPX-3 version (I forget which one).  It was a fantastic amplifier.  The diodes in the power supply were not undersized.  The power supply was properly built to meet voltage and current requirements. (It was a non-spec, dual voltage unit).  I did put bleeder resistors on the PS caps and disabled the high plate voltage switch, which was not rated correctly for high plate voltage octal tubes.  However, I never liked these tubes anyway. My go to set-up was a 5965 driver and 6SN7GT output tubes.  It never missed a beat.  I sold it to make room for MY DNA Stratus amplifier.  All-in-all, the MPX3 was his most reliable amp.
> 
> Mikhail now runs an EBAY tube store.  I think it's called Supra-lover, or something like that.  The Supra amp was an electrical hazard, as i recall.


 
  
 "Supralover" is gone off eBay.


----------



## kevin gilmore

supra_buyer is still on ebay.


----------



## FallenAngel

kevin gilmore said:


> supra_buyer is still on ebay.


 
  
 Is it Mikhail though?


----------



## neilvg

fallenangel said:


> Hope you check around for fun stuff 'cause yeah, this thread is what you expect...




Not sure what that means - but regarding this thread, I would know - I started it!


----------



## FallenAngel

neilvg said:


> Not sure what that means - but regarding this thread, I would know - I started it!




I simply meant there are many posts on the subject and it's interesting, if sad, to look over them.


----------



## wnmnkh

FallenAngel said:


> Is it Mikhail though?



Maybe someone can buy stuff from this guy and check for the address.

Then again, it's been really long while and he may have changed the address.


----------



## songmic

Sorry for necroposting but just genuinely curious, it’s been 10 years since Mikhail’s disappearance. What’s the current status of the situation? Has he been caught and brought to justice, or does he still remain at large? Does anyone know?


----------



## rustydabear

songmic said:


> Sorry for necroposting but just genuinely curious, it’s been 10 years since Mikhail’s disappearance. What’s the current status of the situation? Has he been caught and brought to justice, or does he still remain at large? Does anyone know?


Anybody still out there?
 I just purchased a PPX3 slam and I am really enjoying it. Love the texture adjustment, The insides of my amp looks good. It is an earlier one, apparently.


----------



## fliz

I, too, would love to know what happened to him. I lost a Melos in his hands.


----------

